# Sticky  What's your latest Cuban Cigar purchase?



## sirxlaughs

Hello, everyone.

Without getting too in depth (long story short-ish version), I exchanged a few PMs with a resident mod extraordinaire, Don (Herf n Turf), about a thread I felt was missing from this section of the forum. We sometimes like to talk about our latest acquisitions, but don't really have a place to do it like the General forum. So, we get a bunch of individual (and possibly unnecessary) threads spread around. I thought it would be nice to have a thread like this for people to share, list, and possibly post pictures of their CCs. If everyone agrees, then perhaps the mods will see fit, in their infinite wisdom, to sticky this thread for us. 
Thanks for reading, and happy smoking! :cb

I haven't made any recent (as in, within the week) acquisitions, but some of you know that I did get the Portugal RE from Ramon Allones - the Lusitanos. I ended up getting two more boxes for my dad as a Christmas gift. Here's the photo that I took of the first two boxes I got:


----------



## Rodeo

Great Idea for a thread. Now I gotta find my camera ...


----------



## mvorbrodt

IBTL


----------



## sirxlaughs

Rodeo said:


> Great Idea for a thread. Now I gotta find my camera ...


While pictures and "pr0n" are always awesome, they're not necessary. I want this thread to be the Habanos counterpart of the one in the General forum. Just a place to share what we have, like, want to try, etc all in one.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Fine, I'll bite... in the last 6 weeks... LGC Tanios, Siglo IV, Monti Tubos and Edmundos, VRs, H.Upmann Mag 50's, Boli RC, and Punch Punch...


----------



## sirxlaughs

mvorbrodt said:


> Fine, I'll bite... in the last 6 weeks... LGC Tanios, Siglo IV, Monti Tubos and Edmundos, VRs, H.Upmann Mag 50's, Boli RC, and Punch Punch...


Nice! I think we've all enjoyed reading your updates about circumstances that need not be discussed here. Your updates and "progress report" are very much appreciated. :thumb: That's an awesome haul.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Box of Partagas Serie D #4 and a Box of Montecristo #4


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Box of San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe


----------



## Son Of Thor

Most of an Oct 07 cab of PLPC came today. They smell great! Now I can finally try a PLPC.

Also got a reship coming of 2 12ct boxes of Trini Robusto T's


----------



## Mutombo

Box Sig IV
Box BRC
10ct box Monte #2

Arrived today after 2 months!!


----------



## sirxlaughs

A week before Christmas, I received a cab of Party Shorts and 10ct of PSP2 (both 2010 boxes).


----------



## HydroRaven

Single of both Bolivar Petit Belicoso LE & Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure 2.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Ah snap...

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills (25)
Ramon Allones Specially Selected (25)
Bolivar Royal Coronas (25)
Bolivar Gold Medal (10)
Trinidad Reyes (12)
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (10)

Twangoholism is such a disease...


----------



## Herf N Turf

Now, if everyone would just send me ONE cigar out of their recent takings... I would be a very happy Idiot of the Leaf.

J/K!!! Just glad there's some joy in CC land... FINALLY!


----------



## smelvis

Nothing yet, I did place a small order for some Bolivar Royal Tubos about a week ago, I'll post if and when they get here.


----------



## sirxlaughs

mvorbrodt said:


> Ah snap...
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills (25)
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected (25)
> Bolivar Royal Coronas (25)
> Bolivar Gold Medal (10)
> Trinidad Reyes (12)
> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (10)
> 
> Twangoholism is such a disease...


Holy sH*t. :hail:


----------



## mvorbrodt

sirxlaughs said:


> Holy sH*t. :hail:


Well split between 2 vendors. 3 boxes from each... my father was kind enough to take my Kahr PM9 off my hands leaving me with enough disposable $$$ to go wild 

ray2: they get here so that I can :whoo: when they do


----------



## Tredegar

When it gets here, I'll let you know....


----------



## SeanL

I thought I'd get some Piramides. Here are some H. Upmann No. 2. The box code is MOA MAR 10.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann #2,,,,one of my favorites....


----------



## Tredegar

Those look delicious.


----------



## Reino

I received today my firsts from the noob list.....3 Trinidad Robusto Extra's and 5 Punch Punch.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

H. Upmann Mag 46 - 3 pack 
Partagas Coronas Senior - 3 pack 
Jose L. Piedra Brevas (25)


----------



## Zeb Zoober

1 box of Partagas Habaneros. 

Read a lot of good reviews for this little smoke. For the money, I am hoping these will be a short, everyday smoke for the cold weather months.

Time to give the bank account a rest for a few months and smoke more.


----------



## sirxlaughs

I finally took pics:


----------



## aea6574

Those look fantastic. I need some Shorts to help me through the winter.


----------



## SeanL

That cabinet looks sweet. Partagas Shorts are such great little flavour bombs, and the size is so convenient at this time of year. It is well below freezing right out outside!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I find myself sliding over closer to the screen and taking a long, deep nostrilly inhale.* :wink:

yea .....I made that word up. 8)


----------



## mvorbrodt

Not much, just a lonely box of Quintero Brevas, BUT it tested a new vendor, and the stamp code on the box checks out


----------



## 96Brigadier

All right, I'll play.

(1) Box of HdM Epicure Especial
(1) Box of HdM Epicure #2
(1) Box of Trinidad Reyes
(1) Box of Trinidad Coloniales
(1) Box of San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza
(1) Box of 10 of RyJ Short Churchill
(1) Box of H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubos
(1) Box of 12 of Trinidad Reyes


----------



## mvorbrodt

96Brigadier said:


> All right, I'll play.
> 
> (1) Box of HdM Epicure Especial
> (1) Box of HdM Epicure #2
> (1) Box of Trinidad Reyes
> (1) Box of Trinidad Coloniales
> (1) Box of San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza
> (1) Box of 10 of RyJ Short Churchill
> (1) Box of H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubos
> (1) Box of 12 of Trinidad Reyes


:hail:
:jaw:


----------



## HydroRaven

Holy smokes!!! I guess someone won the lottery.

I can see the Canadian health warning labels on there, meaning you probably paid Canadian taxes on those. Must have cost you quite a few grands!



96Brigadier said:


> All right, I'll play.
> 
> (1) Box of HdM Epicure Especial
> (1) Box of HdM Epicure #2
> (1) Box of Trinidad Reyes
> (1) Box of Trinidad Coloniales
> (1) Box of San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza
> (1) Box of 10 of RyJ Short Churchill
> (1) Box of H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubos
> (1) Box of 12 of Trinidad Reyes


----------



## 96Brigadier

HydroRaven said:


> Holy smokes!!! I guess someone won the lottery.
> 
> I can see the Canadian health warning labels on there, meaning you probably paid Canadian taxes on those. Must have cost you quite a few grands!


That order was $1500 CDN. Buy in bulk and from the right vendor and the cost comes down dramatically.


----------



## HydroRaven

96Brigadier said:


> That order was $1500 CDN. Buy in bulk and from the right vendor and the cost comes down dramatically.


Seriously? That's not so bad actually...

Good job on finding a good deal then :thumb:


----------



## asmartbull

96Brigadier said:


> That order was $1500 CDN. Buy in bulk and from the right vendor and the cost comes down dramatically.


Outstanding,,,,I hope you post a review on the San Cristobals....

It has been a while since I read a recent one, and they've got me interested...


----------



## 96Brigadier

asmartbull said:


> Outstanding,,,,I hope you post a review on the San Cristobals....
> 
> It has been a while since I read a recent one, and they've got me interested...


Maybe I'll have to brave the cold today and have one while I watch NFL playoffs then  The La Fuerza is one of my favorites, I bought that box so I would have two in my humidor.


----------



## smelvis

96Brigadier said:


> That order was $1500 CDN. Buy in bulk and from the right vendor and the cost comes down dramatically.


How do you work this? just curious and interested? :yo:


----------



## 96Brigadier

smelvis said:


> How do you work this? just curious and interested? :yo:


Posting it here would involve breaking the forum rules


----------



## smelvis

96Brigadier said:


> Posting it here would involve breaking the forum rules


Sorry I always forget this, Thanks for the PM

Dave


----------



## asmartbull

96Brigadier said:


> Maybe I'll have to brave the cold today and have one while I watch NFL playoffs then  The La Fuerza is one of my favorites, I bought that box so I would have two in my humidor.


I love the profile,,,,but have had draw problems in the past....


----------



## 96Brigadier

asmartbull said:


> I love the profile,,,,but have had draw problems in the past....


I've never had a draw problem with them. Too cold out today to have a smoke unfortunately (temperature was steady at -5F) but the temperature is supposed to get up to the freezing mark or slightly over later this week.


----------



## 96Brigadier

A friend had a sale on CC's today (downsizing one of his coolerdors) so I picked up a 50 cab of RASS (ENE08 ) and a 25 cab of Punch RS11 (MAR07).


----------



## HydroRaven

96Brigadier said:


> A friend had a sale on CC's today (downsizing one of his coolerdors) so I picked up a 50 cab of RASS (ENE08 ) and a 25 cab of Punch RS11 (MAR07).


Does your friend have any more stock he needs to get rid of in a hurry?


----------



## rcruz1211

Here are a couple of sticks I just picked up.



I was very excited to see plume on the monte #2. There was more when I picked it up this morning but it rubbed off some during the trip home.





I just wanted to post this here as well because its so tasty as well!


----------



## EdATX

Are we sure that's plume?


----------



## rcruz1211

Nocturnus said:


> Are we sure that's plume?


I'm not a expert by any means but it looks like the plume I've seen on other people's cigars and photos that I researched about plume online. Now you have me worried!


----------



## asmartbull

I would not have thought plume.
How old is it ?
Regardless the foot looks fine...
light her up....


----------



## rcruz1211

It came from box that was half gone and this shop sells alot of sticks especially monte #2s. The foot is clear with no signs of anything on it. The stick wasn't very moist by any means either. I don't want to risk mold spreading.


----------



## bigmanfromou

Was it fuzzy or crystalline? The plume that I've seen is usually crystalline and pretty evenly coated, whereas mold is usually spotty, hairy, and uneven.


----------



## HydroRaven

Ramon Allones Specially Selected, Punch Punch, H. Upmann Magnum 48, Partagas Serie P No. 2

Single of each.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Boli GM, 10ct Monte PE, 10ct PSD4, Upmann corona Junior, HDM Le Hoyo Du Maire, Party Shorts.

I thought the Upmann corona juiors were tubos but this box isn't. They are from 06 and the HDM's are from 05 so I was happy with that.


----------



## rcruz1211

Son Of Thor said:


> Boli GM, 10ct Monte PE, 10ct PSD4, Upmann corona Junior, HDM Le Hoyo Du Maire, Party Shorts.
> 
> I thought the Upmann corona juiors were tubos but this box isn't. They are from 06 and the HDM's are from 05 so I was happy with that.


very nice ! :dude:


----------



## CraigJS

Just pulled the trigger on a box of Juan Lopez #1. Hopeing the hope!


----------



## JGD

I just traded for an assortment. All I know that will be included is an '01 Cohiba Lancero.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Finally got my two 12ct boxes of Trini Robustos that were originally ordered last October. Both the same box code, but one box has dark oily wrappers and the other has lighter wrappers.


----------



## mvorbrodt

:whoo:

Just came in.

:whoo:





:whoo:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Nice Pick ups there Martin


----------



## Habano




----------



## tiger187126

Starbuck said:


>


i couldn't see what your new avatar was, but now i can.

excuse me for a second while i look at these privately....:bolt:


----------



## HydroRaven

Starbuck said:


>


If that was true, that would be a purchase for the books!!!


----------



## Habano

HydroRaven said:


> If that was true, that would be a purchase for the books!!!


Not sure what you mean if that was true? Do you want me to re-take the picture with a piece of paper saying "Starbuck"? LOL. I can assure you that picture is as real as it gets.

:thumb:


----------



## zeebra

HydroRaven said:


> If that was true, that would be a purchase for the books!!!


Oh its good trust me!!

Starbuck has gone mad I tell ya...MADDD!!

That is one of the craziest pictures I have ever seen of that many quantity!!

Well done David!!


----------



## mvorbrodt

:jaw:
W.T.F.?


----------



## Mutombo

Starbuck said:


>


Holy cow David. Is this in addition to the 15 boxes of BHK you already have?


----------



## HydroRaven

Starbuck said:


> Not sure what you mean if that was true? Do you want me to re-take the picture with a piece of paper saying "Starbuck"? LOL. I can assure you that picture is as real as it gets.
> 
> :thumb:


I don't mean to doubt you, far from that. I just didn't think a single retailer had that many boxes, let alone willing to sell you that much.

In any case, good job and thank god they didn't get stopped anywhere.


----------



## TXsmoker

I want a peek inside one of those boxes David. Are they really as good looking as the JR's ad's make them look? Awsome pick-up.


----------



## TrippMc4

Starbuck said:


>


Wow!!!!! That is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen!!!


----------



## JGD

Holy crap david.......


----------



## Amlique

I was about to pull the trigger on ONE Behike box today. Couldn't justify the price. Guess it is all relative. David, I'll high five you if I ever meet you. That just looks beautiful all stacked up like that.


----------



## mvorbrodt

David, admit it! You got all those Behikes so that you could bomb all your friends at puff 

P.S. And I thought my 3 dinkie little boxes were a big deal :redface::ask::frown:


----------



## harley33

I bought 1 box of the 54's and had temporary buyers remorse....


----------



## jbrown287

WOW.....no other words to describe it.


----------



## asmartbull

:usa2:


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


>


David, were they out of the 56s?
LOL!
Beautiful pick up.


----------



## aea6574

Starbuck said:


>


Must quote for the Beauty of this!!

Wow, congrats on these, enjoy them greatly.

Best regards, tony


----------



## gator_79

Wow, That is a thing of beauty. I'm trying to pick up a couple 52's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> If that was true, that would be a purchase for the books!!!


Rest assured that whatever David posts is real! He is a great BOTL and a gentleman.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


>


Many congrats David smoke them in Good health bro!


----------



## SeanL

That's a downright stunning sight. You, sir, have many good herfs ahead of you with a stash like that.


----------



## EricF

Starbuck said:


>


David, can you hook a brother up??? Dam that is sweet!

I waiting for a measily box of Party Mille Fleurs :banghead:


----------



## eyesack

Starbuck said:


>


What? I don't even... How...

Mind... Blown.


----------



## Vicini

Just Ordered my first habanos. a 5 pack of Monte #4. seems to be a good intro to Habano smoke from reviews.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

1 Box of H. Upmann Petite Coronas


----------



## mvorbrodt

Vicini said:


> Just Ordered my first habanos. a 5 pack of Monte #4. seems to be a good intro to Habano smoke from reviews.


Good start!
They are a nice light smoke in my opinion.

Anyways, welcome to the dark side. Say good by to your $$$$.

M>


----------



## Slow Burn

Just recieved a box of 10 Hoyo de Monterey Epicure Especiales from Dec 09. Can't wait to let them rest a few days and have one.


----------



## TrippMc4

I just received my first order since all this green tape started! Very happy to see they made it safe.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Received an 03 50 cab of Le Hoyo Des Dieux today


----------



## Frinkiac7

Son Of Thor said:


> Received an 03 50 cab of Le Hoyo Des Dieux today


*Very *nice!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Frinkiac7 said:


> *Very *nice!


I was quick enough to get one this time. I pulled the trigger as soon as I saw it listed and they were gone again after that.


----------



## HydroRaven

TrippMc4 said:


> I just received my first order since all this green tape started! Very happy to see they made it safe.


Was wondering how the mag 48 was. I bought singles of both the mag 48 and the Boli petit belicosos and am resting them as we speak. Which do you reckon has the best aging potential?


----------



## asmartbull

HydroRaven said:


> Was wondering how the mag 48 was. I bought singles of both the mag 48 and the Boli petit belicosos and am resting them as we speak. Which do you reckon has the best aging potential?


 I think the Petit's will be ready sooner... and fresh they were much better than expected. Both will be very good in a few yrs...my $$$ is on the petit's being a better smoke....I bet you burn through the 48's allowing the PB to get time under their belt.


----------



## Arnie

Slow Burn said:


> Just recieved a box of 10 Hoyo de Monterey Epicure Especiales from Dec 09. Can't wait to let them rest a few days and have one.


Got a box of those in December from Oct. 09. What a great smoke! The best cigar I have had in a while. Enjoy them.


----------



## rob51461

NONE DAMIT!!!!!!!!!! JUST SUNK MY $S INTO MY GFs sons house that they just bought, Its a damn money pit and its taking my time and extra cash:tsk::tsk:


----------



## eyesack

The Mag48EL's have tremendous aging potential. I have but a handful of them left after my 2-year college graduation and am saving them for very special occasions. They're nothing like regular H-Upmanns in that they're freaking strong as heck and taste like chocolate lol! Enjoy them!


----------



## Mutombo

Box Party Shorts
Box Boli PC
Box VR Famosos


----------



## HydroRaven

asmartbull said:


> I think the Petit's will be ready sooner... and fresh they were much better than expected. Both will be very good in a few yrs...my $$$ is on the petit's being a better smoke....I bet you burn through the 48's allowing the PB to get time under their belt.


Thanks Bullman, I'll keep that in mind next time I order something.


----------



## swingerofbirches

An order of the PDR Piramides that came in several weeks back ... not sure why it's taken me so long to post pics ...










This puppy came in a few days ago ... anybody fancy a guess?


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> This puppy came in a few days ago ... anybody fancy a guess?


Could have sworn that looks like a 6x60 Reynaldo. Did I get it right? What do I win? LOL. Enjoy Charlie!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Starbuck said:


> Could have sworn that looks like a 6x60 Reynaldo. Did I get it right? What do I win? LOL. Enjoy Charlie!


As Tony Reali would say ... "inside information!!!" lol


----------



## Barefoot

A few tasters between boxes:


----------



## tiger187126

5 pack of VR Famosos from '07 to hold me over.


----------



## JGD

tiger187126 said:


> 5 pack of VR Famosos from '07 to hold me over.


Haha looks like we had the same "source!" I also picked up a 5er of Super Partagas from '05 with the VRs.


----------



## tiger187126

JGD said:


> Haha looks like we had the same "source!" I also picked up a 5er of Super Partagas from '05 with the VRs.


haha, good times. sometimes that's easier even if it is a few more dollars.


----------



## karmaz00

just got a box of RG PC, and a bundle of customs


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Another box of Party Shorts and a box of Bolivar Gold Medals


----------



## mvorbrodt

Just pulled the trigger on:

Saint Luis Rey - Serie A -- 25 Box
Vegas Robaina - Famosos -- 25 Box

Even got 10% discount 

Hope they get here safe and sound! Last order from this vendor came in 6 days!


----------



## Son Of Thor

mvorbrodt said:


> Just pulled the trigger on:
> 
> Saint Luis Rey - Serie A -- 25 Box
> Vegas Robaina - Famosos -- 25 Box
> 
> Even got 10% discount
> 
> Hope they get here safe and sound! Last order from this vendor came in 6 days!


I think I know where thats from and mine arrived safe in 6 days as well.


----------



## asmartbull

Guys


Walk away from the Famosos...:laser:

I am sure you can find better things to spend your $$$ on....:typing:


----------



## mvorbrodt

asmartbull said:


> Guys
> 
> Walk away from the Famosos...:laser:
> 
> I am sure you can find better things to spend your $$$ on....:typing:


Funny you say that... my last 5 pack was bad so far... I only had one though. BUT I've had so many people tell me how they're the best thing in the world I decided to get a 25 box and let them sleep for few years. Hopefully they'll turn around.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Son Of Thor said:


> I think I know where thats from and mine arrived safe in 6 days as well.


 good to know!


----------



## Ron1369

I just bought two boxes of the Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Zavala #2's and two boxes of the Excalibur 1066 Coronacion natural , both are a real nice cigar in my book.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ron1369 said:


> I just bought two boxes of the Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Zavala #2's and two boxes of the Excalibur 1066 Coronacion natural , both are a real nice cigar in my book.


This thread is for Cuban Cigar purchases!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Ron1369 said:


> I just bought two boxes of the Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Zavala #2's and two boxes of the Excalibur 1066 Coronacion natural , both are a real nice cigar in my book.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> This thread is for Cuban Cigar purchases!


lol yea, that didn't sound right


----------



## HydroRaven

Ron1369 said:


> I just bought two boxes of the Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Zavala #2's and two boxes of the Excalibur 1066 Coronacion natural , both are a real nice cigar in my book.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> This thread is for Cuban Cigar purchases!


And here I was thinking "What the heck is that? Since when does HdM use Sumatra wrappers?"


----------



## asmartbull

mvorbrodt said:


> Funny you say that... my last 5 pack was bad so far... I only had one though. BUT I've had so many people tell me how they're the best thing in the world I decided to get a 25 box and let them sleep for few years. Hopefully they'll turn around.


Good, so stop buy them....:twisted:

08's are becoming a favorite of mine
I don't think cardboard serves cigars well.


----------



## Ron1369

I'm not trying to brag or anything but I forgot to mention the 2 boxes of Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Robusto Grande and the two boxes of the Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo's and the 2 boxes of La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso , and also the 2 boxes of Cu-Avana Intenso and the two ten packs of the Cain Habano Robusto along with the 2 bundles of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto that I got on sale, of course I didn't get all of these on the same order, I had to buy them with-in a 6 month period.
( Damn that devil site.)
Everyone of these sticks is a great cigar for the everyday smoker and should be checked out.
I was really impressed with the Cu-Avana Intenso sticks I got, they have a nice rich flavor to them and are am must buy in my opinion.
If you like a full bodies cigar then the Joya De Nicuragua Fuerte's are a must try as well. The Graycliff 1666 Pirate is a really nice stick to with lots of taste to them and well worth the money spent on them.
To be honest, I think each of these cigars is well worth trying out and should find a place in everyone's humidor, but that is just my thinking and some people think I have to much time on my hands. LOL

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

I learn something new everyday...
Never knew Graycliff made Cubans.....:doh:


----------



## Ron1369

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This thread is for Cuban Cigar purchases!


My mistake, sorry about that, I must have miss read that part of the forum title. Old age must be creeping on me.

:dunno::tape2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ron1369 said:


> I'm not trying to brag or anything but I forgot to mention the 2 boxes of Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Robusto Grande and the two boxes of the Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo's and the 2 boxes of La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso , and also the 2 boxes of Cu-Avana Intenso and the two ten packs of the Cain Habano Robusto along with the 2 bundles of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto that I got on sale, of course I didn't get all of these on the same order, I had to buy them with-in a 6 month period.
> ( Damn that devil site.)
> Everyone of these sticks is a great cigar for the everyday smoker and should be checked out.
> I was really impressed with the Cu-Avana Intenso sticks I got, they have a nice rich flavor to them and are am must buy in my opinion.
> If you like a full bodies cigar then the Joya De Nicuragua Fuerte's are a must try as well. The Graycliff 1666 Pirate is a really nice stick to with lots of taste to them and well worth the money spent on them.
> To be honest, I think each of these cigars is well worth trying out and should find a place in everyone's humidor, but that is just my thinking and some people think I have to much time on my hands. LOL
> 
> :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


Once again This thread is for Cuban Cigar purchases!:doh:

We must have posted at the same time just saw your post sorry for any confusion.
Just wanted to let you know you were at the wrong forum.


----------



## Ron1369

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Once again This thread is for Cuban Cigar purchases!:doh:
> 
> We must have posted at the same time just saw your post sorry for any confusion.
> Just wanted to let you know you were at the wrong forum.


No problem, I feel like a big dummy for not realizing this was a Cuban forum in the first place.

< MY BAD >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ron1369 said:


> No problem, I feel like a big dummy for not realizing this was a Cuban forum in the first place.
> 
> < MY BAD >


No need to feel that way all are welcome!
:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## Rock31

My father just got back from Germany and brought me two Siglo IIs back, going to torch them next week


----------



## Zfog

Rock31 said:


> My father just got back from Germany and brought me two Siglo IIs back, going to torch them next week


I had one of those yesterday and it was awesome! You will enjoy, you lucky dog.


----------



## Ron1369

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No need to feel that way all are welcome!
> :humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


I wish I had some cc sticks I could say I just bought, but those things are hard to come by were I live, unless I go into Canada to buy them, which is not an easy thing to do when they won't let you into their country. LOL


----------



## WhoDat

Just received my 1st Habanos purchase. I purchased some PDR Pyramides earlier in the month. Pulled the trigger on a box of PSD4's 15 days ago, and I just got 'em in today!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ron1369 said:


> I wish I had some cc sticks I could say I just bought, but those things are hard to come by were I live, unless I go into Canada to buy them, which is not an easy thing to do when they won't let you into their country. LOL


You know i have a dear friend in Buffalo N.Y Mike is his name. Before 9/11 we used to go over the boarder all the time. Spend the day eat drink smoke some C.C's. Made friends with 2 nice Canadians named Steve and Nick.
Any ways after 9/11 we went a couple of more times and stopped such a hassle to get in the country.:yo:


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i have a dear friend in Buffalo N.Y Mike is his name. Before 9/11 we used to go over the boarder all the time. Spend the day eat drink smoke some C.C's. Made friends with 2 nice Canadians named Steve and Nick.
> Any ways after 9/11 we went a couple of more times and stopped such a hassle to get in the country.:yo:


You'd think it'd be the other way around...

I guess all that pressure to tighten the Canadian border finally paid off, right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> You'd think it'd be the other way around...
> 
> I guess all that pressure to tighten the Canadian border finally paid off, right?


You know we said the same thing! On our way back over the boarder our pockets stuffed with C.C's. I started talking to the boarder guard while he checked us out. He said you think they were the ones that had a plane fly into a building. Go figure:noidea:


----------



## Ron1369

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know we said the same thing! On our way back over the boarder our pockets stuffed with C.C's. I started talking to the boarder guard while he checked us out. He said you think they were the ones that had a plane fly into a building. Go figure:noidea:


It is pretty crazy to get into Canada these days, you would think it would be the other way around but it isn't.
I only live 45 minutes or so from Canada and could go every day if I wanted to, but trying to get into the country is such a hassle that I don't even bother with it any more.
If you have any type of infraction over here in the States they won't let you in Canada, especially if it is a drunk driving case or worse, you might as well not even try to get in cause they won't let you in at all.
What has the world come to any more ??


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Cab of Cohiba Siglo VI

Will be ordering 1 box each of Party Lusitanias, Trini Fundadore, and BBF's along with a 150 qt cooler on Monday. Finally made up my mind on where to spend this bonus money from work.


----------



## tdkimer

asmartbull said:


> Guys
> 
> Walk away from the Famosos...:laser:
> 
> I am sure you can find better things to spend your $$$ on....:typing:


So now you tell me. I have 5 petacas in route. I thought these were solid??


----------



## asmartbull

tdkimer said:


> So now you tell me. I have 5 petacas in route. I thought these were solid??


Just kidding
They are......
One of my favs


----------



## bpegler

Zeb Zoober said:


> Cab of Cohiba Siglo VI
> 
> Will be ordering 1 box each of Party Lusitanias, Trini Fundadore, and BBF's along with a 150 qt cooler on Monday. Finally made up my mind on where to spend this bonus money from work.


Those are some extraordinary sticks. Excellent choices!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zeb Zoober said:


> Cab of Cohiba Siglo VI
> 
> Will be ordering 1 box each of Party Lusitanias, Trini Fundadore, and BBF's along with a 150 qt cooler on Monday. Finally made up my mind on where to spend this bonus money from work.


I like the way you think bro!
Bump for you sir!:smoke2:


----------



## Frinkiac7

50-cab of SLR DC's...finally got myself to do it!


----------



## WhoDat

Thanks for the Bump, Tony!:banana:


----------



## tiger187126

first order!


----------



## Habano

Congrats Jeff. Monty #4 an excellent smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WhoDat said:


> Thanks for the Bump, Tony!:banana:


My Pleasure!
:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:

Hey nice grab Jeff!


----------



## bpegler

tiger187126 said:


> first order!


The most popular Cuban cigar in the world.

For good reason!


----------



## asmartbull

tiger187126 said:


> first order!


That is my "give to friends" summer smoke......Everyone loves them for a reason.....I think I get invited to cookouts for that very reason...


----------



## CraigJS

My cab of Swiss "chocolates" just arrived (10 days) J. Lopez #1 No thank you letter..


----------



## tdkimer

Vegas Robaina Famosos Oct 06. I went the peteca route to keep the weight down. Not sure if it makes a difference, but it's definitely different getting a box of sticks in a thin cardboard box. I'm very stoked to fire one up after their nap.


----------



## karmaz00

nice pick ups


----------



## HydroRaven

Party short and a Bolivar Royal Coronas.

The short is from ABR07. Anyone know if the 07 are any good? They still have about a dozen left in a cab of 50, so if they're good, I might go and grab the rest.


----------



## asmartbull

HydroRaven said:


> Party short and a Bolivar Royal Coronas.
> 
> The short is from ABR07. Anyone know if the 07 are any good? They still have about a dozen left in a cab of 50, so if they're good, I might go and grab the rest.


07 shorts should be in their prime as long as they were stored well.
The P2's are a good measuring stick and I really enjoyed the one Tony send....The shorts come around sooner


----------



## HydroRaven

Bull, always the helping man. Thanks a lot!


----------



## rcruz1211

Here are a couple of sticks I picked up today. The most notable one being the Bolivar Gold Medal which is casa de habano exclusive with a box date of march 2008. I thought that was a nice grab!


----------



## tiger187126

btw, i opened the box last night near my gf and she said that it smells like chocolate and dirt.

ah, cubans.


----------



## Zfog

Thats a riot. My Wife smelled a cigar once, upon my hard pressed request. She said it smelled aweful. I think even if it did smell good she would not admit it!:spank:


----------



## EricF

Just showed up today!! I am stoked, especially with the date!!!!!!

























I ran the code and they are real too!!!! :tu

Got one more on the way!


----------



## Habano

Way to go Eric. That looks like a lovely box as well. Enjoy the fine smokes bro!


----------



## EricF

Starbuck said:


> Way to go Eric. That looks like a lovely box as well. Enjoy the fine smokes bro!


Gettin' them was one thing, but seeing the date code made me smile even wider!!! :tu


----------



## Chris R

tiger187126 said:


> first order!


Congrats!

I am smoking one now and like others have said I can see why these are the most popular cigars in the world...


----------



## tiger187126

from '09 too, saves me some time on the aging.


----------



## austintxeric

thanks to a generous brother on this site I have been bitten by the CC bug! I just put my first 'test' order in for:

5 pack Monte #4
3 pack Partagas Coronas Senior
3 pack HDM Epicure #2

I'm pretty excited to give these a try!


----------



## BillyVoltaire

Just had a box of H. Upmann No. 2s delivered and they are already in the bottom of the humidor. Now trying to figure out my next purchase...

BV


----------



## Habano

tiger187126 said:


> from '09 too, saves me some time on the aging.


Hmm not to scare you, but what the heck is that sticker or label in the lower right hand side on the top of the box? The black label.


----------



## TXsmoker

Well, Im a happy camper for once. I just got;
Partagas Mille Fleurs, one box
Partagas Aristocrats, one box and
Cohiba Siglo II, 5er

Im impatiant so Im about to fire up a Mille Fleur now.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Just got my Coleman 150 qt Marine cooler in today. I have to get busy and prep this huge thing because my humidors are overflowing and have 7 more boxes on their way! My plan is to run KL and beads in this beast.


----------



## tiger187126

Starbuck said:


> Hmm not to scare you, but what the heck is that sticker or label in the lower right hand side on the top of the box? The black label.


it's a german (maybe, that's what it looks like anyway) anti-smoking label.

there was also a price tag sticker that was ripped off in the other corner and the verification number was scratched off.

i mean they smelled legit when i opened them, but i've never had bolis.

i smoked one and it wasn't that exciting, but it was straight out of the package.

i'm new to this so i'm all ears.


----------



## asmartbull

tiger187126 said:


> it's a german (maybe, that's what it looks like anyway) anti-smoking label.
> 
> there was also a price tag sticker that was ripped off in the other corner and the verification number was scratched off.
> 
> i mean they smelled legit when i opened them, but i've never had bolis.
> 
> i smoked one and it wasn't that exciting, but it was straight out of the package.
> 
> i'm new to this so i'm all ears.


Smoking one literally ROTT, is almost the waist of a stick. Especially in the Winter....They really need to stabilize.. Waiting a few weeks is rewarding....


----------



## tiger187126

asmartbull said:


> Smoking one literally ROTT, is almost the waist of a stick. Especially in the Winter....They really need to stabilize.. Waiting a few weeks is rewarding....


i definitely agree with you. i smoked my monte 4 ROTT and it still had some really good flavors, so i decided to give the boli a chance.

these will definitely be sitting until the weather gets better.

i have a few older sticks and plenty of NCs to hold me over until then.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As Bull Man has said let them nap a little longer. I am sure your time invested shall be well rewarded!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As Bull Man has said let them nap a little longer. I am sure your time invested shall be well rewarded!


Says the man who smokes them with freezer burn...:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Says the man who smokes them with freezer burn...:beerchug:


ROTFLMAO!
Yes but i suffer from billy goat palate!:whoo::beerchug:


----------



## LARAIDER

Santa was good to me.









http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/VALREE1922/th_ChristmasCubes004.jpg?t=1296830991


----------



## sirxlaughs

Finally decided to take shot on #1.


----------



## Batista30

Very awesome Bruno! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Zfog

Nice pick-ups. You guys really have me thinking!


----------



## TXsmoker

sirxlaughs said:


> Finally decided to take shot on #1.


You mean Starbuck didnt buy them all?

Nice haul.


----------



## sirxlaughs

TXsmoker said:


> You mean Starbuck didnt buy them all?
> 
> Nice haul.


LoL. Thanks. I managed to secure one before the drought.


----------



## TXsmoker

sirxlaughs said:


> LoL. Thanks. I managed to secure one before the drought.


Thats cool. Ive thought about a box of them, but I need to stock up on stuff thats good now before I go after stuff to age.

Just looking at the pic again, the hinges say Cohiba? Special box for a special cigar I guess.


----------



## sirxlaughs

TXsmoker said:


> Thats cool. Ive thought about a box of them, but I need to stock up on stuff thats good now before I go after stuff to age.
> 
> Just looking at the pic again, the hinges say Cohiba? Special box for a special cigar I guess.


Yes and yes. 
I was a little squeamish dropping this much money into a 10ct box, but we only live once and my dad's birthday is coming up next month.


----------



## Batista30

sirxlaughs said:


> Yes and yes.
> I was a little squeamish dropping this much money into a 10ct box, but we only live once and my dad's birthday is coming up next month.


At this point for you, I'm sure you have plenty of the everyday cigars anyway. Probably couldn't celebrate his birthday with a better cigar than that!


----------



## 14holestogie

Zfog said:


> Nice pick-ups. You guys really have me thinking!


Thinking is over-rated. Action is where it's at. (at least that was my reasoning this morning when I jumped back into the fray). Starting off small.

Parti Shorts - 25
Boli PC - 25
Cohiba Lanceros - 5


----------



## bpegler

14holestogie said:


> Thinking is over-rated. Action is where it's at. (at least that was my reasoning this morning when I jumped back into the fray). Starting off small.
> 
> Parti Shorts - 25
> Boli PC - 25
> Cohiba Lanceros - 5


Cohiba Lanceros? Fabulous! A great cigar to sip. All good choices but I love you choice of Cohiba.

Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

14holestogie said:


> Thinking is over-rated. Action is where it's at. (at least that was my reasoning this morning when I jumped back into the fray). Starting off small.
> 
> Parti Shorts - 25
> Boli PC - 25
> Cohiba Lanceros - 5


+1 on the Lancero's one of my favorite Cohiba's!:beerchug:


----------



## 14holestogie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> +1 on the Lancero's one of my favorite Cohiba's!:beerchug:


Yup, had a few from PIF's and trades, but don't really want to chance a whole box finding it's way into the wrong hands. They're gonna sit for a while when I get them. Gotta get some more CoRo's soon too, if this order makes it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

14holestogie said:


> Yup, had a few from PIF's and trades, but don't really want to chance a whole box finding it's way into the wrong hands. They're gonna sit for a while when I get them. Gotta get some more CoRo's soon too, if this order makes it.


You got great taste Bro Coro's Lanceros Espy's These are a few of my favorite things!
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Picked up a box of Hoyo de Monterrey churches....sep 01
Hoping not many are plugged.....if they are, I'll turn 'em into robustos. :laser:

Still waiting on some others.*


----------



## Habano

Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


----------



## Zfog

So pretty, another nice pick up!


----------



## TXsmoker

Starbuck said:


> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


Did you win the lottery recently?


----------



## Habano

TXsmoker said:


> Did you win the lottery recently?


:smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


Very nice David your generosity never ceases to amaze!
Enjoy them bro!eace:


----------



## Short and Sweet

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice David your generosity never ceases to amaze!
> Enjoy them bro!eace:


I second that, I had to pick my jaw up off the table when I saw the gift :jaw:


----------



## Zeb Zoober

A (25 ct) Cabinet of Bolivar Belicosos Finos


----------



## HydroRaven

We have to start herfing together 

You are a generous man. On a side note, I'm trying to buy a box of the 52 for my son's birth but I can't seem to find any on the sites I use. I wonder if someone bought everything they had...



Starbuck said:


> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


----------



## eyesack

Got some horrible stuff today. Absolute crap, I tell you!









10-er of 898's
and...










some Monte A's from '93. Sorry, I couldn't resist posting this! It's been so long since I've gotten anything!


----------



## Batista30

Absolute crap Isaac. Agreed....:tongue1:


----------



## asmartbull

eyesack said:


> Got some horrible stuff today. Absolute crap, I tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-er of 898's
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some Monte A's from '93. Sorry, I couldn't resist posting this! It's been so long since I've gotten anything!


Awesome......I have never tried anything that old......great find........


----------



## swingerofbirches

Short and Sweet said:


> I second that, I had to pick my jaw up off the table when I saw the gift :jaw:


Me too ... David's a great guy and the little herft was a lot of fun!
Thanks again, David!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice David your generosity never ceases to amaze!
> Enjoy them bro!eace:


Thanks Tony. I met up with some great guys and each one of them deserved a great stick, so felt it was only fair to give them one.



HydroRaven said:


> We have to start herfing together
> 
> You are a generous man. On a side note, I'm trying to buy a box of the 52 for my son's birth but I can't seem to find any on the sites I use. I wonder if someone bought everything they had...


LOL. Anytime you want to get together, just let me know. Based on our PM's last night you should be set to go on your box of BHK 52's. I am sure your son will love these in 20+ years when he finds the perfect girl.



Short and Sweet said:


> I second that, I had to pick my jaw up off the table when I saw the gift :jaw:


LOL. Hopefully it's back in place so you can enjoy the BHK 56 in a few weeks! It was nice to meet you Saturday and I am sure it's the first of many to come. Thanks again for the cigars Ben!



swingerofbirches said:


> Me too ... David's a great guy and the little herft was a lot of fun!
> Thanks again, David!


Thanks Charlie and I can only say the same about you. Thank you as well for the cigars Saturday and I am just dying to smoke the custom roll Mercer!


----------



## Arnie

Got my box of Bolivar Petit Coronas today. The mailman(lady) knocked on my door and since I have the day off I answered; she said "Oh from France(Switzerland actually, but close enough) I'll go and get them for you next time." Haha. Gotta love that Swiss chocolate!
I would post a photo but I lent my camera to my friend for her trip to Belize. My camera is on vacation without me.


----------



## eyesack

Just a reminder, it's not a great idea to talk about the origins of our cigars although I know how exciting it can be...


----------



## Jaxon67

Monti #2 (15) Dec 09, HyDM EE (10) Nov 09. 
Gonna fire one of the Hoya's up tonight...but I wont judge.


----------



## Arnie

eyesack said:


> Just a reminder, it's not a great idea to talk about the origins of our cigars although I know how exciting it can be...


Thanks for the reminder.....

Mods, feel free to delete or edit that post if you'd like. It's too late for me to edit now.


----------



## Habano

Third and final box of BHK 56's arrived today for at least a couple of weeks. Also another box of special treats arrived today as well. I really can't wait to try one, but will let them rest for a few weeks!























































Sorry for all of the pics, but I am trying to learn all the features on my Nikon camera and take some quality, sharp, and crisp pictures.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Nice pick ups David! I saw you get those Robaina's, I was looking at ordering some of them last night but haven't yet.


----------



## Habano

Son Of Thor said:


> Nice pick ups David! I saw you get those Robaina's, I was looking at ordering some of them last night but haven't yet.


Yes sir and man do they look even better in person. My first box of RE's and figured the VR's would be a good cigar to start with. I've had a few regular production VR's and loved them both, so I figured I'd just pick up a box of their RE's.


----------



## Son Of Thor

They look good in your pictures. I've been buying some short robustos lately and that part of the reason they caught my eye. I also have enjoyed the famosos I've had so far.


----------



## HydroRaven

Singles of HdM Epicure Especial, Bolivar Petit Corona, Bolivar Short Bolivar (ER Asia Pacific) and a Partagas Serie D No. 5.


The B&M also had some Cohiba Piramides from 2006 but for some reason I decided to give it a miss. Until next time that is.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I've had my eye on the Bolivar short bolivar and the Party serie D no. 5. I haven't seen many reviews on either of them though.


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> I've had my eye on the Bolivar short bolivar and the Party serie D no. 5. I haven't seen many reviews on either of them though.


Corey
Pass on the Short Boli....
Have yet to see a good review.....that is why they are still available...


----------



## Son Of Thor

asmartbull said:


> Corey
> Pass on the Short Boli....
> Have yet to see a good review.....that is why they are still available...


Thanks for the advice Bull, the only review I had watched wasn't the greatest either. The review on the SD5 was so so also, but I saw Tony do a review on here that he liked them (a lot if I remember it correctly)


----------



## Batista30

My first CC purchase. 

Partagas Salomone










Fiver RyJ Wide Churchill


----------



## TXsmoker

Nice order. Glad they made it safe.


----------



## JGD

Nice order, Veeral! Post a review of the Wides when you get a chance, I am very interested in how they are.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Thanks for the advice Bull, the only review I had watched wasn't the greatest either. The review on the SD5 was so so also, but I saw Tony do a review on here that he liked them (a lot if I remember it correctly)


I smoked the Short Bolivar when they first came out they were fantastic. A year or 2 down the road and they are no big deal. The Partagas SD#5 is a real sweet cigar get some while they are still special. Before they mass produce them as a regular production cigar. Like the Salomones and the Mag 50.:high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Yes sir and man do they look even better in person. My first box of RE's and figured the VR's would be a good cigar to start with. I've had a few regular production VR's and loved them both, so I figured I'd just pick up a box of their RE's.


Very nice pickups David i am real curious as to your thoughts on the Petite Robaina as i looked at them to but opted for the Maestro's instead! 
Enjoy My Brother!:high5:


----------



## gator_79

Still not ready to order boxes yet, but I did place a small order. 6 HdM Epi 2's, 6 HdM Epi 1's(I haven't had this one yet), 5 VR Famosos. I recieved the 6 Epi 2's but I'm still waiting on the rest. If these make it alright my next purchase will be a box of Trini Colonials, Hopefully I get a box from 08 or 09.


----------



## TrippMc4

My beauties have arrived!!! I've never been so nervous about a shipment getting here. No worries now!!!


----------



## asmartbull

TrippMc4 said:


> My beauties have arrived!!! I've never been so nervous about a shipment getting here. No worries now!!!


 Very Purdy.....


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> Third and final box of BHK 56's arrived today for at least a couple of weeks. Also another box of special treats arrived today as well. I really can't wait to try one, but will let them rest for a few weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all of the pics, but I am trying to learn all the features on my Nikon camera and take some quality, sharp, and crisp pictures.


Please post review of the PR...they are on my short list...I am a VR whore..Awesome reviews so far


----------



## Rock31

Veerbal nice selection to start with 

Those Partagas look delicious!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Looked back and it was 14 days from the time it said shipped........seemed a heck of a lot longer!* *I almost threw my back out kicking my heels in the air after the post lady pulled out of the drive.* *OH, the simplest things that give us pleasure when we're in our latter years.*









*The Hoyos came from another BOTL.....sep 01's

These came in from the other side.........both with about 8-9 months time on the bottom side. Some BPC's and Party shorts.* :thumb:








































*
My Thanks to Tony for talking these puppies up......I'm heading for a cab of PLPC right after I post this!* lane:


----------



## tiger187126

i like your style with the boli pcs and party shorts. if i weren't trying to get something larger than a PC in my next order, the party shorts would definitely be on there.


----------



## Mutombo

Nice pickup Dave! Looks very similar to a recent order of mine. Just received a box of BPC's last week, and I'm expecting a box of Party Shorts any day now!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice score Dave those 01 Hoyo's are SWEET!


----------



## Mr.Friday

Very nice. Very similar to what my first order will look like. 

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## aea6574

Very, very nice. I really need to order these. Waiting for my other order to show up first though.



TrippMc4 said:


> My beauties have arrived!!! I've never been so nervous about a shipment getting here. No worries now!!!


----------



## Rodeo

Two cabs of SEPT10 PLPCs. Kinda disappointed in the aroma I get from these ... down for a long nap and I'll report back in a couple years.


----------



## tiger187126

mmm, mmm, good.


----------



## Batista30

Awesome Jeff! They both look lovely.


----------



## HydroRaven

Perfecto Dave said:


> *The Hoyos came from another BOTL.....sep 01's*


I have to admit that the wrappers on those look mighty delicious to me eace:


----------



## aea6574

A good Day-


----------



## Zfog

Tis a thing of beauty, I was just looking at some party Culebras!


----------



## Short and Sweet

That looks like a nice tower of complete deliciousness.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> Tis a thing of beauty, I was just looking at some party Culebras!


That one i had today was one of the best Partagas i ever smoked!

Nice pick-up Tony love the 15 count Coro's!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Just got in this afternoon, SEP 09. Locked them away quickly and let them settle! It'll be a while before I try one, I just had another with an unknown date last week. And they give you that little can of puritos, too (lol).


----------



## Habanolover

From a private sale

*Sancho Panza Bachilleres from '00*


























*3 pack Monte "A"*










*Mixed Clear Havanas*










*Money shot*


----------



## bpegler

Beautiful sticks! How old are those clear Havanas? From the 40s? 50s?

Please write a review when you smoke them. They are legal, after all!


----------



## Habanolover

bpegler said:


> Beautiful sticks! How old are those clear Havanas? From the 40s? 50s?
> 
> Please write a review when you smoke them. They are legal, after all!


Not sure on the age Bob. We do know they are at least 50 years old though.

I will be sure to write a review when I smoke them. :tu

Maybe I will have a friend that is going to have a daughter and we can smoke the "It's a Girl" cigars.


----------



## Zfog

Habanolover said:


> Not sure on the age Bob. We do know they are at least 50 years old though.
> 
> I will be sure to write a review when I smoke them. :tu
> 
> Maybe I will have a friend that is going to have a daughter and we can smoke the "It's a Girl" cigars.


If thats the case I am going to have a long talk with the wife and see if we can hav another baby!
Nice pick-up on the vintage sticks!


----------



## Habanolover

Zfog said:


> If thats the case I am going to have a long talk with the wife and see if we can hav another baby!
> Nice pick-up on the vintage sticks!


Tell her that Wiki said it would be good for her! :r


----------



## Zfog

Habanolover said:


> Tell her that Wiki said it would be good for her! :r


:rofl::rofl:I'm on it captain! Literally! lol


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Habanolover said:


> From a private sale
> 
> *Mixed Clear Havanas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Money shot*


*What's the foil wrapped perfecto? I'm a fool for that line up. Look like a bunch of oldies.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> From a private sale
> 
> *Sancho Panza Bachilleres from '00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3 pack Monte "A"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mixed Clear Havanas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Money shot*


Wow what a score those Monti's look delicious!
Please let us know how they smoke and those clear Havana's Awesome.
You really like those Sancho's you always talk about them glad you found them!


----------



## bigslowrock

wow, what an addition to the collection.


----------



## johnmoss

From a couple of trades from some generous BOTLs. :bowdown:


----------



## Zfog

Very nice pickups John!


----------



## Habanolover

Zfog said:


> Very nice pickups John!


:tpd: Nice score brother! :tu


----------



## johnmoss

Habanolover said:


> :tpd: Nice score brother! :tu


:biggrin:


----------



## mvorbrodt

just in after 11 days in transit


----------



## smelvis

Going on four weeks give or take and nothing. now I'm worried. glad it was a small $100 order.


----------



## smelvis

Am frustrated on waiting but not really worried, I saw a sale on Gold medals so I went ahead and ordered a couple more boxes from a different vendor. The terms were a bit vague as far as the guarantee goes. crossing fingers I have had no problem with this vendor before. I heard maybe (Rumor) they were going to discontinue the Gold medals and didn't want to run out.


----------



## rcruz1211

smelvis said:


> *Am frustrated on waiting but not really worried*, I saw a sale on Gold medals so I went ahead and ordered a couple more boxes from a different vendor. The terms were a bit vague as far as the guarantee goes. crossing fingers I have had no problem with this vendor before. I heard maybe (Rumor) they were going to discontinue the Gold medals and didn't want to run out.


I am with you on the frustrated part. I placed a small order from a vendor here in europe on the Jan 21 and it still hasn't gotten here. Thing that gets me is that there no issue with the cigars here in germany but it is still taking forever. The order only saved me 15-20 bucks but it was just a test so I can get boxes for cheaper than the B&M.

I did pick up some singles today
4 HdM Epi #2
2 Partagas shorts
1 BRC

I cannot find the BBF anywhere! I've heard so much about these and really wanted to try them.:dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

johnmoss said:


> from a couple of trades from some generous botls. :bowdown:





mvorbrodt said:


> just in after 11 days in transit


_very nice gentlemen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy !
The twang is the thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## 14holestogie

14holestogie said:


> Thinking is over-rated. Action is where it's at. (at least that was my reasoning this morning when I jumped back into the fray). Starting off small.
> 
> Parti Shorts - 25
> Boli PC - 25
> Cohiba Lanceros - 5


9 days from order to delivery! I am pretty happy with my Monday now.


----------



## Batista30

Nice Pickups John!!!

Dave, hopefully your orders will get delivered soon!

I picked up ten PSD4s as a trial run for me.


----------



## Zfog

This is my first purchase that didn't consist of samplers woohoo!!!!
25 box of Party Shorts ( 3/10)
25 box of Boli PC's ( 3/10)
5x5 JLP Cremas (box date '06)










Shipped last Tuesday and I picked them up today. Very Smooth!


----------



## Rodeo

Very nice! I bet those Cremas are going to surprise you. Smoke em' while you wait for the others to settle down. They're better than the majority of long filler NCs out there, and with 4 years on them, my guess is they will be a dam good yard gar!


----------



## bpegler

Zfog said:


> This is my first purchase that didn't consist of samplers woohoo!!!!
> 25 box of Party Shorts ( 3/10)
> 25 box of Boli PC's ( 3/10)
> 5x5 JLP Cremas (box date '06)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped last Tuesday and I picked them up today. Very Smooth!


Aren't those boxes beautiful!
Now its time for a bigger humidor for their friends that are sure to join them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> This is my first purchase that didn't consist of samplers woohoo!!!!
> 25 box of Party Shorts ( 3/10)
> 25 box of Boli PC's ( 3/10)
> 5x5 JLP Cremas (box date '06)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped last Tuesday and I picked them up today. Very Smooth!


Very nice enjoy them Zach!


----------



## asmartbull

Zfog said:


> This is my first purchase that didn't consist of samplers woohoo!!!!
> 25 box of Party Shorts ( 3/10)
> 25 box of Boli PC's ( 3/10)
> 5x5 JLP Cremas (box date '06)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped last Tuesday and I picked them up today. Very Smooth!


 Fine choices....I would put the JLP's in an extra cigar box to get rid of any essence of cardboard


----------



## Zfog

I think their cousins and brothers will be gathered in short time. I can't wait to try these out. I mostly got them to smoke while my next orders actually age. Fun fun!

Will do Bullman thanks for the tip!


----------



## TrippMc4

My order just came in. I'm really excited for these but I have a feeling they need to rest for a long time before they are ready to smoke. Has anyone tried these yet? This box is from ABR 10. Very young...


----------



## bpegler

I've smoked a few of the Partagas Serie D Especials. They remind me of PSD4s back when they were consistently great. I've got a couple boxes down for the long rest, but I sample one every couple months now.

Fire one up, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## JGD

No cigars today. But I did receive a bottle of HC Blanco and a bottle of HC 3 Anos Blanco.


----------



## Batista30

Zfog said:


> This is my first purchase that didn't consist of samplers woohoo!!!!
> 25 box of Party Shorts ( 3/10)
> 25 box of Boli PC's ( 3/10)
> 5x5 JLP Cremas (box date '06)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped last Tuesday and I picked them up today. Very Smooth!


Great pickups Zach! They do look very delicious!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Out of the two boxes I just got, the BPC are sour as hell.....the shorts aren't bad right now though. Both of mine were just a few months shy of yours.*


----------



## HydroRaven

Singles of Cohiba Piramides EL 2006, Trinidad Robusto T, Partagas 898 Varnished and a Por Larranaga Petit Corona (I can thank Tony for this decision )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TrippMc4 said:


> My order just came in. I'm really excited for these but I have a feeling they need to rest for a long time before they are ready to smoke. Has anyone tried these yet? This box is from ABR 10. Very young...


Great pick up i am 1/2 way through a box man are they good!:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Singles of Cohiba Piramides EL 2006, Trinidad Robusto T, Partagas 898 Varnished and a Por Larranaga Petit Corona (I can thank Tony for this decision )


:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Habano

A few weeks ago I had the opportunity to pick up a sampler that I felt was just too hard to pass up. I've been trying to slowly start my Cuban rare or vintage collection. Let me tell you, it's def not easy I had to drop some serious coin the Cohiba sampler below. However I felt this was a nice start to my collection. To this date, the oldest cigar I think I have in the humidor is an 08 or late 07.

In order from left to right:

Cohiba Sublime
1994 Cohiba Siglo IV
Cohiba Millenium Piramide
1995 Cohiba lancero
Cohiba lancero (2001 35th Anny Humidor)
2003 Cohiba Esplendidos
Cohiba Siglo V (30th Anny Jar)
Cohiba Siglo VI (1492 Linea Anny Humidor)
1998 Cohiba Corona (Extremely rare, look at the band - old style Cohiba band)
Trinidad 40th Anniversary (Gifted to me by a brother of the leaf)



















2002 Cohiba Selecoin Reserva Full Box (30 Cigars)

4 Cohiba Esplendidos
6 Cohiba Robustos
8 Cohiba Piramides
6 Cohiba Coronas Especiales
6 Cohiba Media Corona

This was bought from an awesome brother of the leaf on this forum!


----------



## Rock31

David no more pr0n!

Awesome pickups


----------



## Batista30

Now that's alot of Cohibas!


----------



## jbrown287

Wow, I was almost expecting another stack of Behikes. These are just as nice looking though. That reserve setup is awesome looking. The purchases in this section are amazing.....all of them.


----------



## Habano

Ok Ray I promise not to post anymore pictures! 

Can you guys guess what my favorite Cuban line of smokes is? LOL.


----------



## Zfog

Starbuck said:


> Ok Ray I promise not to post anymore pictures!
> 
> Can you guys guess what my favorite Cuban line of smokes is? LOL.


H. Upman? lol
Dave keep posting pics, we all really enjoy them!


----------



## Jaxon67

Starbuck said:


> Ok Ray I promise not to post anymore pictures!
> 
> Can you guys guess what my favorite Cuban line of smokes is? LOL.


Noooooo David! Keep posting the pics! That's as close as I'm ever going to get be to one for a while! 
Seriously.....they are mighty pretty to look at.


----------



## Short and Sweet

David, your stash is growing at an amazing pace, and sure is one helluva sight to look at!


----------



## eyesack

Man, you sure love them Cohibas, eh David!  Nice Seleccion! I bet I know who it came from lol. Great BOTL's here!


----------



## Habano

Zfog said:


> H. Upman? lol
> Dave keep posting pics, we all really enjoy them!


Oh alright if you insist. I suppose I can make an exception for you Ray...lol.



Jaxon67 said:


> Noooooo David! Keep posting the pics! That's as close as I'm ever going to get be to one for a while!
> Seriously.....they are mighty pretty to look at.


LOL. You know I was just messing with Ray. He's a great guy and knew I was just playing with him. Anytime I get something cool I always like to share with my brothers of the leaf. Granted when time permits, I try and take pics to show you guys.



Short and Sweet said:


> David, your stash is growing at an amazing pace, and sure is one helluva sight to look at!


Yes it appears to be that way. Now I just need some warm weather to start smoking these babies to make more room!



eyesack said:


> Man, you sure love them Cohibas, eh David!  Nice Seleccion! I bet I know who it came from lol. Great BOTL's here!


I can't stand Cohiba's. I'm just buying them all up so you guys won't smoke a crappy cigar..lol. Indeed their are a ton of great brothers of the leaf here. It's truly amazing to see how many good people could be found in one single place. It's truly an honor to be here among distinguished gentlemen!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> A few weeks ago I had the opportunity to pick up a sampler that I felt was just too hard to pass up. I've been trying to slowly start my Cuban rare or vintage collection. Let me tell you, it's def not easy I had to drop some serious coin the Cohiba sampler below. However I felt this was a nice start to my collection. To this date, the oldest cigar I think I have in the humidor is an 08 or late 07.
> 
> In order from left to right:
> 
> Cohiba Sublime
> 1994 Cohiba Siglo IV
> Cohiba Millenium Piramide
> 1995 Cohiba lancero
> Cohiba lancero (2001 35th Anny Humidor)
> 2003 Cohiba Esplendidos
> Cohiba Siglo V (30th Anny Jar)
> Cohiba Siglo VI (1492 Linea Anny Humidor)
> 1998 Cohiba Corona (Extremely rare, look at the band - old style Cohiba band)
> Trinidad 40th Anniversary (Gifted to me by a brother of the leaf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 Cohiba Selecoin Reserva Full Box (30 Cigars)
> 
> 4 Cohiba Esplendidos
> 6 Cohiba Robustos
> 8 Cohiba Piramides
> 6 Cohiba Coronas Especiales
> 6 Cohiba Media Corona
> 
> This was bought from an awesome brother of the leaf on this forum!


Where's the Sublime?:dunno:
Great pick -up David really rare wonderful sticks enjoy my brother!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Where's the Sublime?:dunno:
> Great pick -up David really rare wonderful sticks enjoy my brother!


Thank you sir Tony.

Sublime is in the top picture, first cigar on the left.


----------



## JGD

wow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Thank you sir Tony.
> 
> Sublime is in the top picture, first cigar on the left.


P.M Sent!


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> Thank you sir Tony.
> 
> Sublime is in the top picture, first cigar on the left.


Something is wrong with that picture. Maybe that's what Tonys PM is about.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Something is wrong with that picture. Maybe that's what Tonys PM is about.


My mistake i thought he was referring to the 2004 El. I guess our minds think a like Bob! That is one from the collectors book all is well! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My mistake i thought he was referring to the 2004 El. I guess our minds think a like Bob! That is one from the collectors book all is well! Sorry for the confusion!


I believe that would be the Sublimes Extra. See, we were right after all!


----------



## mvorbrodt

never mind...


----------



## swingerofbirches

Geeze, David ... congrats on the spectacular haul!


----------



## EricF

Just a little sumthin' I got today!


----------



## Habano

EricF said:


> Just a little sumthin' I got today!


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! Very nice Eric!!

:ss


----------



## asmartbull

I just want to go on the record and thank Dave
for buying up *all the Freekin' Behike stock*......

and

What's worse, we have to see his ill gotten supply every time 
he post on a subject.....

:typing::typing::typing:Jealous as hell.....:typing::typing:


----------



## Rodeo

I thank him, my loved ones, who depend on me for love and succor, thank him, and my credit rating agency thanks him, from the bottom of its black little heart


----------



## ferks012

In response to Starbuck's Haul....

1998 Cohiba Corona (Extremely rare, look at the band - old style Cohiba band)


David this Cohiba corona can be from no later than 1993 to have that band applied. So at minimum it just aged 5 years in a day or so :target:...


----------



## JGD

ferks012 said:


> In response to Starbuck's Haul....
> 
> 1998 Cohiba Corona (Extremely rare, look at the band - old style Cohiba band)
> 
> David this Cohiba corona can be from no later than 1993 to have that band applied. So at minimum it just aged 5 years in a day or so :target:...


Actually it is most likely at least 19 years old. As the Cohiba corona was discontinued in 1992.


----------



## ferks012

JGD said:


> Actually it is most likely at least 19 years old. As the Cohiba corona was discontinued in 1992.


True:first:


----------



## smelvis

Waiting still for the conventional so I picked up some older stuff from a brother or two.

06 or 07 Culebras Yum


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


> Waiting still for the conventional so I picked up some older stuff from a brother or two.
> 
> 06 or 07 Culebras Yum


Dave, try that 07 Culebras ASAP,,,,I am loving them.....


----------



## smelvis

Yeah Al I know someone gifted me a coffin and that's the second time, they are tasty. Saw these for about what they would cost from the vendor so how could I resist.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your gonna love those Culebra's enjoy Dave!:woohoo:


----------



## Zfog

Nice pickup Dave. You guys are killing me with all this Party Culebra talk. These are at the top of my list for sure! Not to get off topic but how long should these rest if they are from say 2010?


----------



## smelvis

Zfog said:


> Nice pickup Dave. You guys are killing me with all this Party Culebra talk. These are at the top of my list for sure! Not to get off topic but how long should these rest if they are from say 2010?


A couple years is best bro, I haven't smoked one fresh so someone else can chime in Please. But at two year or more they are heaven.

Thanks Tony Boy Howdy :smokin:


----------



## asmartbull

Zfog said:


> Nice pickup Dave. You guys are killing me with all this Party Culebra talk. These are at the top of my list for sure! Not to get off topic but how long should these rest if they are from say 2010?


 07's are available..


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> I just want to go on the record and thank Dave
> for buying up *all the Freekin' Behike stock*......
> 
> and
> 
> What's worse, we have to see his ill gotten supply every time
> he post on a subject.....
> 
> :typing::typing::typing:Jealous as hell.....:typing::typing:





Rodeo said:


> I thank him, my loved ones, who depend on me for love and succor, thank him, and my credit rating agency thanks him, from the bottom of its black little heart


LMAO. I'm still on the floor laughing butt off these two comments. I deeply sorry gents, I had no idea how you truly felt.


----------



## Habano

ferks012 said:


> In response to Starbuck's Haul....
> 
> 1998 Cohiba Corona (Extremely rare, look at the band - old style Cohiba band)
> 
> David this Cohiba corona can be from no later than 1993 to have that band applied. So at minimum it just aged 5 years in a day or so :target:...


All good Brad and it's def a 92' Corona. Believe me I did my homework before dropping the coin on the sampler. Also the gentleman I bought them from is a very well and respected brother of the leaf who has been around quite some time.



JGD said:


> Actually it is most likely at least 19 years old. As the Cohiba corona was discontinued in 1992.


That is correct! Now Alex tell Jim what lovely prize he has won! LOL.


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> Waiting still for the conventional so I picked up some older stuff from a brother or two.
> 
> 06 or 07 Culebras Yum


Excellent job Dave. Man I've always been curious about that twisted up Partagas cigar and how in the world you would smoke that sucker.


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> LMAO. I'm still on the floor laughing butt off these two comments. I deeply sorry gents, I had no idea how you truly felt.


Hey Dave :fu:fu:fu


----------



## rob51461

Zfog said:


> Nice pickup Dave. You guys are killing me with all this Party Culebra talk. These are at the top of my list for sure! Not to get off topic but how long should these rest if they are from say 2010?


 Well poo I just cut 1 open tonight and Its fantastic!! Not a Partagas, but had that great TWANG!! it is unmarked and hand tied with bailing twine instead of ribbons. Got it in a purchase on another site


----------



## smelvis

rob51461 said:


> Well poo I just cut 1 open tonight and Its fantastic!! Not a Partagas, but had that great TWANG!! it is unmarked and hand tied with bailing twine instead of ribbons. Got it in a purchase on another site


No markings on the coffin? I have some davidoff as well just one box. yet to try one. I guess if it's good that's the important part.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Nice Dave. I dream to be able to unload like that.

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## smelvis




----------



## rob51461

smelvis said:


> No markings on the coffin? I have some davidoff as well just one box. yet to try one. I guess if it's good that's the important part.


Didnt come in a coffin but Im sure its CC I had tried to find it by googling but could not so its a mystery to me


----------



## smelvis

rob51461 said:


> Didnt come in a coffin but Im sure its CC I had tried to find it by googling but could not so its a mystery to me


Partagas is the most common so being good sometimes is all that matters, Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## JGD

rob51461 said:


> Didnt come in a coffin but Im sure its CC I had tried to find it by googling but could not so its a mystery to me


Could have been a Johnny-O. Out of curiosity, what makes you sure that it is a CC?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> Well poo I just cut 1 open tonight and Its fantastic!! Not a Partagas, but had that great TWANG!! it is unmarked and hand tied with bailing twine instead of ribbons. Got it in a purchase on another site


Like this!


----------



## bpegler

smelvis said:


>


Beautiful sticks! I smoked one of these on vacation in December. It was very good,a little richer than the average Cohiba.


----------



## smelvis

That's good to hear Bob been branching into unknown waters but they look yummy.


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Like this!


Exactly but it has triple cap what is it??


----------



## rob51461

JGD said:


> Could have been a Johnny-O. Out of curiosity, what makes you sure that it is a CC?


Not trying to sound silly here but it tasted like a CC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> Exactly but it has triple cap what is it??


Its an illusion they are not C.C's i have seen had some with a triple cap. Today a lot of N.C's are rolled with triple caps. Not as uncommon as it was a while ago!


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its an illusion they are not C.C's i have seen had some with a triple cap. Today a lot of N.C's are rolled with triple caps. Not as uncommon as it was a while ago!


Dang thing has me fooled, the flavors were spot on a RASS I had last week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Arnie

I've never smoked a Culebra. Do you straighten it out or smoke it crooked? I'm pretty sure you don't smoke all 3 at once.


----------



## asmartbull

Arnie said:


> I've never smoked a Culebra. Do you straighten it out or smoke it crooked? I'm pretty sure you don't smoke all 3 at once.


One at a time, don't straighten it out...it is perfect the way they are..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arnie said:


> I've never smoked a Culebra. Do you straighten it out or smoke it crooked? I'm pretty sure you don't smoke all 3 at once.


You smoke them crooked and the Partagas Cuelebra's is a fantastic smoke. Just purchased them recently. I stayed away for years thinking they wouldn't draw right or become unraveled. Nothing could be further from the truth!
Bull Man nudged me in the right direction on his recommendation i am a happy camper! Thanks Bull!


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


>


I love cigar ****........just beautiful


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You smoke them crooked and the Partagas Cuelebra's is a fantastic smoke. Just purchased them recently. I stayed away for years thinking they wouldn't draw right or become unraveled. Nothing could be further from the truth!
> Bull Man nudged me in the right direction on his recommendation i am a happy camper! Thanks Bull!


I was looking at them this week and not to offend anyone but it seems to be more of a over priced gimmick, I mean at almost 30 bucks a pop I can think of something else to try. Tho I might get 1 to somke with 2 friends for the wow factor


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> I was looking at them this week and not to offend anyone but it seems to be more of a over priced gimmick, I mean at almost 30 bucks a pop I can think of something else to try. Tho I might get 1 to somke with 2 friends for the wow factor


They are a great tasting Partagas and a great stick to share!


----------



## JGD

rob51461 said:


> I was looking at them this week and not to offend anyone but it seems to be more of a over priced gimmick, I mean at almost 30 bucks a pop I can think of something else to try. Tho I might get 1 to somke with 2 friends for the wow factor


I understand what you are saying, however, you really should look at it as a box of 9. So, at that price they are more like $10 a cigar. You can generally get them for about $75, so that brings the price down to a little over $8 a stick.


----------



## asmartbull

rob51461 said:


> I was looking at them this week and not to offend anyone but it seems to be more of a over priced gimmick, I mean at almost 30 bucks a pop I can think of something else to try. Tho I might get 1 to somke with 2 friends for the wow factor


 The prices I see are 50.00-79.00 for 9
I suspect the price may be the reason you can find 07-08 still round.
50.00/9=5.50
80.00/9 = 8.80
Are they worth 5.50-8.80, to me yes...especially if being shared with friends.
Don't look at them as 3....Look at them as 9


----------



## Rodeo

they do look like gimmicks, but I have to say they smoke like a dream. I have some coffins laying around, break them out sometimes when friends come over. Amazing draw, burn and flavors for such strange looking cigars. Worth the $$ IMO.


----------



## tiger187126

more importantly, illusione are great NC smokes.


----------



## bpegler

Rodeo said:


> they do look like gimmicks, but I have to say they smoke like a dream. I have some coffins laying around, break them out sometimes when friends come over. Amazing draw, burn and flavors for such strange looking cigars. Worth the $$ IMO.


They are my favorite cigar to break out with friends who don't smoke Cubans. They do look cool and smoke well.

Does anyone know without me having to look it up, are these machine made?


----------



## tiger187126

bpegler said:


> They are my favorite cigar to break out with friends who don't smoke Cubans. They do look cook and smoke well.
> 
> Does anyone know without me having to look it up, are these machine made?


the old cuban myth iirc is that since rollers were only allowed one cigar they would make these 3 and roll them together to rip off their company.

then again this is the same myth that was perpetuated by the immensos someone sold.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> They are my favorite cigar to break out with friends who don't smoke Cubans. They do look cook and smoke well.
> 
> Does anyone know without me having to look it up, are these machine made?


 I believe handmade


----------



## JGD

bpegler said:


> They are my favorite cigar to break out with friends who don't smoke Cubans. They do look cool and smoke well.
> 
> Does anyone know without me having to look it up, are these machine made?


Until 2006 they were machine made. They were discontinued for 2006. They came back in 2007 as hand made.


----------



## Arnie

I have to stay away from the Habanos section. Now I have about 15 cigars on my "must try" list thanks to you guys. I just added Culebras. The NC section interests me less and less, but those darn Habanos are too compelling.


----------



## asmartbull

Arnie said:


> I have to stay away from the Habanos section. Now I have about 15 cigars on my "must try" list thanks to you guys. I just added Culebras. The NC section interests me less and less, but those darn Habanos are too compelling.


 When Donnie help me thought the CC mind field a few yrs ago
it was a Win, Win,
My life got dramatically better and the troops got a lot of very good
NC's


----------



## rob51461

Arnie said:


> I have to stay away from the Habanos section. Now I have about 15 cigars on my "must try" list thanks to you guys. I just added Culebras. The NC section interests me less and less, but those darn Habanos are too compelling.


 PM me to share the burden


----------



## HydroRaven

smelvis said:


>


Nice grab Dave. Just got a single from a B&M to see how they are.

Great minds think alike


----------



## Rodeo

Arrrrg .... I can't for the life of me link files to ImageShack anymore -- just get a broken link whenever I try ???


----------



## Rodeo

No thumbnails either ... wth?


----------



## bpegler

Rodeo said:


> No thumbnails either ... wth?


I can see them! I have to laugh. I bought the same thing recently. I guess we're suckers for a pretty box. Been thinking about the Monte 2s and PSD4s because they are such a nice presentation. The top half of my humidor has a bubble glass front and the CoRos look great.


----------



## Rodeo

Sucker?? Lemee give you a few more more data points ... I have FOUR boxes now!! haha. Of just the Cohiba, plus 2 of the PSDs (dont's like Monte 2s). I love me some cigars and racing 

I ordered more CoRos because I sampled one from my 1st order, absolutely loved it, and figured if I ordered more pretty boxes I'd get the same OMA MAR10 box code. And I did!

The Formula PSD4 I tried was, I'm afraid, way underfilled, not to mention harsh and ugly. Buried both boxes. They won't fill any more with tobacco but I'm hoping they will be better in a couple years ...


----------



## bpegler

Rodeo said:


> Sucker?? Lemee give you a few more more data points ... I have FOUR boxes now!! haha. Of just the Cohiba, plus 2 of the PSDs (dont's like Monte 2s). I love me some cigars and racing
> 
> I ordered more CoRos because I sampled one from my 1st order, absolutely loved it, and figured if I ordered more pretty boxes I'd get the same OMA MAR10 box code. And I did!
> 
> The Formula PSD4 I tried was, I'm afraid, way underfilled, not to mention harsh and ugly. Buried both boxes. They won't fill any more with tobacco but I'm hoping they will be better in a couple years ...


I haven't smoked any of the CoRos yet, but have the same box code. You just saved me money on the PSD4s. I do like Montecristo 2s so I guess I'll get those and another CoRo.

I do love those pretty boxes. The slide works well. Little click when it goes into place.

Thanks for the information brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Sucker?? Lemee give you a few more more data points ... I have FOUR boxes now!! haha. Of just the Cohiba, plus 2 of the PSDs (dont's like Monte 2s). I love me some cigars and racing
> 
> I ordered more CoRos because I sampled one from my 1st order, absolutely loved it, and figured if I ordered more pretty boxes I'd get the same OMA MAR10 box code. And I did!
> 
> The Formula PSD4 I tried was, I'm afraid, way underfilled, not to mention harsh and ugly. Buried both boxes. They won't fill any more with tobacco but I'm hoping they will be better in a couple years ...


Nice boxes Steve don't worry about the PSD4's they will come around. I have gotten many boxes as you have described in 3-5 years you will be rewarded for you painstaking wait!


----------



## asmartbull

I m wrestling with
CoRo or Unicos......

but those pics do sway me......


----------



## tiger187126

asmartbull said:


> I m wrestling with
> CoRo or Unicos......
> 
> but those pics do sway me......


I had to get those coros, I've been looking at getting some anyway. I've fulfilled my PC cravings and now it's onto larger cigars.


----------



## Krish the Fish

Just put in my first order in almost a year. A box of Boli Gold Medals (since they are getting discontinued) and a 3 pack of Hoyo petit robustos.


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> I m wrestling with
> CoRo or Unicos......
> 
> but those pics do sway me......


CoRo all the way! I just bought a box of Monte Especial No. 2 and a box of Diplo 2


----------



## tiger187126

oh hey there....


----------



## JGD

I received a package today with 15 unbanded smokes, each with a number, and an envelope with the various bands. I'm still waiting to get the "code" to figure out which smoke is which, but I do know that an '01 Cohiba Lancero is in there.


----------



## Habano

JGD said:


> I received a package today with 15 unbanded smokes, each with a number, and an envelope with the various bands. I'm still waiting to get the "code" to figure out which smoke is which, but I do know that an '01 Cohiba Lancero is in there.


Ha that is interesting. I've never seen a package like this before. Hopefully you can decipher it all soon.


----------



## HydroRaven

JGD said:


> I received a package today with 15 unbanded smokes, each with a number, and an envelope with the various bands. I'm still waiting to get the "code" to figure out which smoke is which, but I do know that an '01 Cohiba Lancero is in there.


Did you buy from a store or from a brother? That is a strange way of shipping...

On the other hand, I just got 3 packs of HdM Epicure 1, HdM Epicure 2 and HdM Petit Robusto.


----------



## JGD

HydroRaven said:


> Did you buy from a store or from a brother? That is a strange way of shipping...
> 
> On the other hand, I just got 3 packs of HdM Epicure 1, HdM Epicure 2 and HdM Petit Robusto.


I traded for them with a BOTL. He is overseas and we decided it was best to ship them unbanded with numbers written over each cigar in the 5 finger baggies.

I'm still waiting to hear from him about which ones are which though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JGD said:


> I traded for them with a BOTL. He is overseas and we decided it was best to ship them unbanded with numbers written over each cigar in the 5 finger baggies.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from him about which ones are which though.


Good luck with that i have never bought unbanded smokes in my life. I don't recommend it to anyone. If customs opens the package they will be confiscated as quickly as banded. One must be able to prove origin beyond any doubt! The only thing unbanding does is lay the ground work for deception! And possibly damage the wrapper upon removal!:bolt:


----------



## JGD

JGD said:


> I received a package today with 15 unbanded smokes, each with a number, and an envelope with the various bands. I'm still waiting to get the "code" to figure out which smoke is which, but I do know that an '01 Cohiba Lancero is in there.


So here is what was delivered:

'01 CoLa 
'09 Cohiba Siglo IV 
'00 Punch Church x2
'09 Punch Church 
'09 BPC 
'09 BCE--extras box 
'10 Party Short 
'09 Party PCE
'09 Party Mille Flur
'09 VR Famoso
'10 R&J Short Churchill
'09 R&J Mille Flur
'09 H. Upmann Mag 46
'01 H. Upmann Corona 
La Flor de Cano (unknown age, several years at least)
Jose Piedra (unknown age)
RASS (unknown age)
'10 Johnny-O


----------



## smelvis

3 boxes of Boli Gold medals


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> 3 boxes of Boli Gold medals


Nice. Stocking up before they go bye bye? LOL.


----------



## Jaxon67

Box of 25 Partagas Serie D No 4. SEP 10


----------



## harley33

smelvis said:


> 3 boxes of Boli Gold medals


Finally came? Or different order?


----------



## Frinkiac7

Just an order of cheapies! Waiting on the good stuff to come through, yet!


----------



## Chris R

Frinkiac7 said:


> Just an order of cheapies! Waiting on the good stuff to come through, yet!


Just got a box of those in the other day too.

Looking forward to try them....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jaxon67 said:


> Box of 25 Partagas Serie D No 4. SEP 10


One of my favorite Robusto's!!!!!!!!!!
Good pick up i hope your patient as they don't smoke well young!


----------



## smelvis

harley33 said:


> Finally came? Or different order?


This is the second of four, First ones is missing in action been at least a month? This one was about a week and another about the same time and last but not least a bigger order last night of four boxes. :crutch:


----------



## szyzk

Not a big purchase, but it is my first.  I lucked into a private sale earlier in the week and they finally came today.


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> Not a big purchase, but it is my first.  I lucked into a private sale earlier in the week and they finally came today.


Glad you got them Andy! Enjoy them and I'm thinking this will be a slippery slope as well!


----------



## Zfog

Looks like andrew is peeking down the cuban slope from the tippity top! Good luck with that brother. haha


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> Glad you got them Andy! Enjoy them and I'm thinking this will be a slippery slope as well!





Zfog said:


> Looks like andrew is peeking down the cuban slope from the tippity top! Good luck with that brother. haha


That's all that I need... Another slope. :hurt:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Got here in 8 days, pretty good! I was surprised to see them this early at my door.
Got a great deal on these, pricing error which they corrected shortly thereafter so I'm glad I jumped on it. A little young at OCT 10 so down to the bottom they go.




Beautiful packaging, and the cigars themselves look awesome. Great box aroma, the wrappers look soft and ****** and are really, really light brown. Coffee w/cream color, the only other as light as this I've had on a box of Cubans was PLPC. Going to be hard to resist these for so long but once the weather turns nice and warm I will break one out to smoke.


----------



## bdw1984

Sir Winnies... so sexy, so good........ OCT 10 is really young, those bad boys take awhile to come around but if you are like me, you won't be able to resist trying one for very long


----------



## Frinkiac7

bdw1984 said:


> Sir Winnies... so sexy, so good........ OCT 10 is really young, those bad boys take awhile to come around but if you are like me, you won't be able to resist trying one for very long


(Un)luckily, it's about 0 degrees here right now and it'll be many months before the weather is decent enough to sit outside and really enjoy a churchill! That'll be the main factor keeping me from digging in.

I usually get really young sticks from this vendor, which on smaller sticks doesn't bother me, but the price was very, very right on these, so I can tolerate a young box. It will give me an excuse to do a nice experiment with some true aging...I'm hoping it will be a hell of a box to put down for the long haul and sample from over the years. Hopefully these and the SLR DC can be my "special occasion" sticks as they age and the years go by.


----------



## Zfog

Nice pickup on the Sir Winston's. thats one of those cigars I am dying to try with a bit of age. Which I will once I check out the more affordable options first. Enjoy them..... eventually!


----------



## Son Of Thor

After having my first Robusto T last week and really liking it, I had to take advantage of them being on sale.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Just put in an order for a cab of 50 PLPC's. So many great reviews here that I finally had to dive in. Gonna be a box split with another great BOTL here. Now the wait begins - again.

Got a feeling that I will be sleeping on the couch within the next two weeks when the wife discovers all the orders that are going to be arriving - 8 pipes, pipe tools/cleaning supplies, about 8 tins of pipe tobacco, cab of 50 CCs (box split), box of 25 CC's, 5 different CC 5ers from group buys.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Well I just split a PLPC Cab of 50 with some BOTL.......wonder who? Cant wait for these bad boys.


----------



## dubels

Just ordered a bundle of Jose L. Piedra Cremas, a box of Party Shorts, and a fiver of Monte No. 4s. First order, hope they come in alright.


----------



## Qball

Placed an order for some Montecristo No. 2s and 15 tubos of HdM Epicure Especials

Not like I don't have enough cigars... but I've been itching for some new CCs...


----------



## tiger187126

absolutely beautiful presentation and they smell delicious.


----------



## sirxlaughs

tiger187126 said:


> absolutely beautiful presentation and they smell delicious.


That's an awesome box!


----------



## Habano

tiger187126 said:


> absolutely beautiful presentation and they smell delicious.


Nice pick up my friend. I love this box as well!


----------



## Habano

Picked up a fiver of the pre-release 2011 Cohiba 1966 Edición Limitada. I will say these dark wrapper beauties look and smell amazing.


----------



## Short and Sweet

David I have a few choice words for you... 

Nice pick up


----------



## swingerofbirches

^^^^ Don't be fooled folks, those are words fueled by profound jealousy! LOLOL


----------



## Short and Sweet

swingerofbirches said:


> ^^^^ Don't be fooled folks, those are words fueled by profound jealousy! LOLOL


Profound describes it quite nicely LOL


----------



## harley33

Starbuck said:


> Picked up a fiver of the pre-release 2011 Cohiba 1966 Edición Limitada. I will say these dark wrapper beauties look and smell amazing.


Someone needs to pull the trigger and smoke one. I have a 5er as well, maybe this weekend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Picked up a fiver of the pre-release 2011 Cohiba 1966 Edición Limitada. I will say these dark wrapper beauties look and smell amazing.


They look great another thing to add to an forever growing list!
Let us know how you like em David and be all means enjoy my brother!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

At least I can say I know guys that have terrific smokes :frusty:

I saw them, but
was to slow on the draw...


----------



## donovanrichardson

Well these are my humble beginnings...

I'm splitting this with another brother on here so just a couple smokes for me. These are the bottom of the chain, I know, but I smoked one of the Quinteros today and really enjoyed it! Got that CC twang that everyone is craving!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

donovanrichardson said:


> Well these are my humble beginnings...
> 
> I'm splitting this with another brother on here so just a couple smokes for me. These are the bottom of the chain, I know, but I smoked one of the Quinteros today and really enjoyed it! Got that CC twang that everyone is craving!


Nice sticks. Glad you got them today, because your mailbox will probably be completely destroyed by tomorrow!!! :smokin:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zeb Zoober said:


> Nice sticks. Glad you got them today, because your mailbox will probably be completely destroyed by tomorrow!!! :smokin:


I was afraid of that! Man I can't wait!!! I seriously thought about it all day, you are way too kind brother, I don't deserve a but of it!


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> At least I can say I know guys that have terrific smokes :frusty:
> 
> I saw them, but
> was to slow on the draw...


I actually snagged the last fiver he had available. I was slow on the draw as well, but got very lucky.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> They look great another thing to add to an forever growing list!
> Let us know how you like em David and be all means enjoy my brother!!!!!!!


Why thank you sir. Maybe this spring I will make this the first cigar I ever do a review on.



harley33 said:


> Someone needs to pull the trigger and smoke one. I have a 5er as well, maybe this weekend.


I just got them yesterday, will let them sit for another two weeks and will fire one up. Just want to make sure it's recovered from it's long trip, though I am sure it's ready to smoke now. Just want to give it some time before I sit down and enjoy. If you some one this weekend, let me know what you think!


----------



## TXsmoker

Monday I got;
1 box Bolivar PC
1 box H. Upmann Majestic

And today I got the rest of the order;
1 box Partagas Shorts
1 box Partagas Habanero's
1 box RyJ Mille Fleurs


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> At least I can say I know guys that have terrific smokes :frusty:
> 
> I saw them, but
> was to slow on the draw...


Me too brother... I'm pretty pissed I decided to be responsible and not spend like I usually do. We suck. I'm down for a box split when these come out though...... :help:


----------



## EricF

Some yummies from Mr O!!!:rockon:


----------



## donovanrichardson

EricF said:


> Some yummies from Mr O!!!:rockon:


Are these custom rolled or what's the scoop? Yes, total newb to the Habanos forum!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Are these custom rolled or what's the scoop? Yes, total newb to the Habanos forum!


Shrouded in mystery sticks! lol
Yes they are custom rolls, supposedly cuban tobacco, but they are not habanos. Regardless of what they are, they have a great taste!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

donovanrichardson said:


> Are these custom rolled or what's the scoop? Yes, total newb to the Habanos forum!


The famed Johnny-O i e-mailed John 2 days ago still no response.
Hope he is Okay!


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The famed Johnny-O i e-mailed John 2 days ago still no response.
> Hope he is Okay!


He is definately here one day and gone the next. PITA but its all good.


----------



## EricF

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The famed Johnny-O i e-mailed John 2 days ago still no response.
> Hope he is Okay!


When I orderd these he said he was going out of town for a couple days so give him a few days to respond. I do live very near him and mine were mailed yesterday and I got them today!


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The famed Johnny-O i e-mailed John 2 days ago still no response.
> Hope he is Okay!


Very cool, I've been seeing those Johnny-O sticks all over the place, must be good!


----------



## Rock31

Ok just received my first order from Johnny, I will agree he is a PITA with communication but he does come through with some great sticks, well packaged! 

Got a bundle of shorts for Biggest Loser and I got a sampler bundle for myself!

They smell amazing, will have to light one up this weekend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

donovanrichardson said:


> Very cool, I've been seeing those Johnny-O sticks all over the place, must be good!


They smoke real well young smoke em with in 2 months! Or put them away for a couple of years. How did you like the ones i sent you Zach?


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They smoke real well young smoke em with in 2 months! Or put them away for a couple of years. How did you like the ones i sent you Zach?


Perfect! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They smoke real well young smoke em with in 2 months! Or put them away for a couple of years. How did you like the ones i sent you Zach?


Well put it this way, I have 1 left and I just may shed a tear when they are gone. lol Thanks again Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> Well put it this way, I have 1 left and I just may shed a tear when they are gone. lol Thanks again Tony!


My pleasure your enjoyment is my thanks!!!:rockon:


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My pleasure your enjoyment is my thanks!!!:rockon:


Thanks for the swift kick down the steepest of the slopes! :help:


----------



## rob51461

Zfog said:


> Well put it this way, I have 1 left and I just may shed a tear when they are gone. lol Thanks again Tony!


 I have more lol


----------



## Zfog

rob51461 said:


> I have more lol


Apparently my rate of speed hurtling down the slope is not fast enough for Rob!


----------



## dubels

This is bad. I couldn't even wait for my first order to arrive to order some more. Between this and discovering Viaje cigars today and my bank account is going to be hurting.

5er of RASS and Punch Punch.


----------



## tiger187126

got my monte 2s today. the nice part about it being 2011 is that most my cigars are a year old.


----------



## TrippMc4

Just got my order of Party Mille Fleurs. Feb 09.


----------



## Habano

Shipped Monday and they arrived this morning at 9:30am. By far the fastest delivery ever for me.


----------



## TXsmoker

Starbuck said:


> Shipped Monday and they arrived this morning at 9:30am. By far the fastest delivery ever for me.


More? Really? LOL, you must like them.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow....can I say anything else David?!?!

That is such a freaking gorgeous purchase, very very very jealous haha!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Shipped Monday and they arrived this morning at 9:30am. By far the fastest delivery ever for me.


Damn David what did you hit the Lottery!
Enjoy my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnie

Starbuck said:


> Shipped Monday and they arrived this morning at 9:30am. By far the fastest delivery ever for me.


Dang!! I should have opened a coffee shop instead of a restaurant. 
Nice haul David, very nice. Enjoy them.


----------



## Habano

Thanks guys. These are pretty special as the box code on all three are of April of last year. The month and year my little girl was born. Def keeping these sealed up for awhile. Although it did take some work to track these down being from April.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Starbuck said:


> Thanks guys. These are pretty special as the box code on all three are of April of last year. The month and year my little girl was born. Def keeping these sealed up for awhile. Although it did take some work to track these down being from April.


Very cool story David, I'm glad you found them!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Inspired by a thread a few weeks ago and a lack of Puff opinion on them, I did a split on these with another very fine BOTL. My half showed up a few days ago and they look pretty good, better construction than I was expecting and great box aroma for a brand that is sometimes panned. Letting them rest for now but am anxious to try.


----------



## CeeGar

Those look tasty, Ben! :thumb:


----------



## Frinkiac7

CeeGar said:


> Those look tasty, Ben! :thumb:


Hahaha yeah, I bet there's some other lucky BOTL out there on the boards who will enjoy them as much as I do! :bounce:


----------



## bpegler

Party Shorts
RyJ Hermosos# 2 EL 04
HdM Piramides EL 03
A bunch of Customs:
Reynaldo
Handsome Jimmy
La China
etc...

Visa loves me, my wife, not so sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Those HdM Piramides EL 03 are the best of the bunch what a score!:beerchug:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those HdM Piramides EL 03 are the best of the bunch what a score!:beerchug:


I haven't had one in years. You never know Tony, when things warm up there in NY, you might be pressed upon to review one...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> I haven't had one in years. You never know Tony, when things warm up there in NY, you might be pressed upon to review one...


Oh that would really make my day Bob!
The last one of those i had was back in 2005!
Pure chocolate heaven!:beerchug:


----------



## cubanrob19

Starbuck said:


> Shipped Monday and they arrived this morning at 9:30am. By far the fastest delivery ever for me.


What a beautiful purchase!! Ive been dying to try one those!


----------



## Habano

You guys might kill me.....these were shipped Monday and arrived today. Not sure why some boxes showed up yesterday, and then more today when they were all shipped at the same time. Oh well, they made it.

Not only did my awesome cooler arrive today, but a few boxes to stack in there when the cooler is ready to roll.


----------



## asmartbull

Hey Dave



:fu




jk

congrats


----------



## cubanrob19

Starbuck said:


> You guys might kill me.....these were shipped Monday and arrived today. Not sure why some boxes showed up yesterday, and then more today when they were all shipped at the same time. Oh well, they made it.
> 
> Not only did my awesome cooler arrive today, but a few boxes to stack in there when the cooler is ready to roll.


:jaw:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow David, simply wow!!! Those Behikes are just plain awesome! I'm just blown away by them! I'm glad you are able to purchase them, I don't hate you, I'm happy for ya haha! Enjoy them whenever you decide to crack them open!


----------



## Mutombo

Motion to change Starbuck's username to "Behike"


----------



## harley33

Mutombo said:


> Motion to change Starbuck's username to "Behike"


Second...


----------



## rob51461

Mutombo said:


> Motion to change Starbuck's username to "Behike"


 I set a motion to change his name to "he who sucks up all the Cohibas so we cant have any":tsk:


----------



## Habano

LOL. "Behike" is kind of catchy and cool, but my current nick name means a lot to me so I would never change it.


----------



## CeeGar

David, your Behike pics need their own thread. You're really dragging the room down in this thread. It makes everyone elses purchases look weak and pathetic! LOL :yield: (JK...they look fabulous! Enjoy)


----------



## Short and Sweet

Hell, since it was my first, I'll post it David is a tough act to follow LOL










hmmm....










Gotta say I felt like a little kid today


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Hell, since it was my first, I'll post it David is a tough act to follow LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say I felt like a little kid today


Beautiful! Simply beautiful Ben!!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> Beautiful! Simply beautiful Ben!!


Haha, thanks David, although you're little black boxes look mighty fine themselves!


----------



## Zfog

Nice grabs David and Ben!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Those are great pickups Ben! I would be proud to call those sticks mine any day! Great going on your first purchase and I'm sure there will be many more!


----------



## Arnie

Those are nice sticks, Ben. Enjoy!


----------



## Vicini

That's just amazing Dave


----------



## Short and Sweet

Thanks guys, for my first order I could not have been happier with how it went.

Now I'm contemplating the second order, I got a cooler to fill!arty:arty:


----------



## shuckins

got a little fiver in today:


----------



## donovanrichardson

shuckins said:


> got a little fiver in today:


Cool look Bolis! I have never seen those with that China label on there, what's that about?


----------



## harley33

Nice score Ron!

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Bol|ivar#49_Edici|on_Regional_China


----------



## donovanrichardson

harley33 said:


> Nice score Ron!
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Bol|ivar#49_Edici|on_Regional_China


Thanks for the link Jeff!


----------



## bpegler

donovanrichardson said:


> Cool look Bolis! I have never seen those with that China label on there, what's that about?


Those my friend are Armonias, a RE from a couple years ago. Pretty darn hard to find, and simply beautiful.

Ron, I'm impressed.


----------



## donovanrichardson

bpegler said:


> Those my friend are Armonias, a RE from a couple years ago. Pretty darn hard to find, and simply beautiful.
> 
> Ron, I'm impressed.


Thank you for the information sir! Much appreciated! This whole new world of CCs is incredible!


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> Nice score Ron!
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Bol|ivar#49_Edici|on_Regional_China


LOL! While I was trying to figure out how to spell "Armonias" you posted the link!


----------



## bpegler

donovanrichardson said:


> Thank you for the information sir! Much appreciated! This whole new world of CCs is incredible!


Ron lives in the deep end of the pool.


----------



## donovanrichardson

bpegler said:


> Ron lives in the deep end of the pool.


Haha oh I know! I've seen that guy absolutely unleashing havoc with his HUGE stash of cigars!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

shuckins said:


> got a little fiver in today:


Very Nice Ron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Qball

Wow! Ordered on Monday and here today.

Box of Monte #2s,
15 Tubos of HdM Robusto Extras
5 H Upmann Magnum 50s (also Tubos).

Sitting in the Refridger-ador right now.

Will post pics later. Off to get the car washed.


----------



## Zfog

This came in today from a Cuban cigar for Non Cuban Cigar trade! Sweeeet!!!









Bolivar BBF OCT 08
Bolivar Simones RE 08 Canada
Montecristo Edmundo AGO 07 x2
Partagas 898 varnish '98
Punch RS 12 '98
Diplomaticos #1 '01
Johnny-0 Pigtail Short '09 
RA Small CC
and a Siglo I
a short run tossed in for fun!

Here is a pic of my youngest watching me sort out my new cigars! His name is Aidan. :razz:


----------



## Short and Sweet

Nice pick up Zach, many hours of enjoyment right there!

Kid is cute as a button!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Heck of a trade there Zach! Those smokes are all awesome, good going!

Haha, great picture of the kid as well! That's awesome!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Heck of a trade there Zach! Those smokes are all awesome, good going!
> 
> Haha, great picture of the kid as well! That's awesome!


He watched me open up the package. Its funny because I laid them out on the table for inspection and every 5 seconds I have to say "don't touch"......."don't touch" needless to say he is very curious!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> He watched me open up the package. Its funny because I laid them out on the table for inspection and every 5 seconds I have to say "don't touch"......."don't touch" needless to say he is very curious!


You would probably have to be telling me the same thing if I was there Zach haha! I don't think I could keep my hands off of those beauties!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> You would probably have to be telling me the same thing if I was there Zach haha! I don't think I could keep my hands off of those beauties!


ROTFLMAOound:


----------



## ferks012

shuckins said:


> got a little fiver in today:


Ron I am extremely jealous to say the least!!!


----------



## Vicini




----------



## asmartbull

shuckins said:


> got a little fiver in today:


Cigar **** at its best.....


----------



## austintxeric

Patiently waiting on my first full box order of Partagas shorts, and just placed an order for a box of 15 Monte Petit Edmundo A/T box code MAS NOV 2007...can't wait for any of them! Luckily my new born daughter will be keeping me plenty busy!


----------



## szyzk

Some Johnny-Os and a sampler to get me going in the right direction!


----------



## bdw1984

SLR Regios


----------



## asmartbull

97 VR DA's


----------



## Rodeo

bdw1984 said:


> SLR Regios


Nice! I just ordered 3 boxes of Regios today -- clearance sale!! 
I think the Regios is one of the most under-appreciated cigars in the Habanos line-up, hope you enjoy them.

I got two 5x5 packs of Sig I's and a box of Party Shorts today. Really digging the 5 packs of Sigs lately, very handy and fun to give out to your friends.


----------



## Rodeo

asmartbull said:


> 97 VR DA's


 Wow Bull, those look fantastic! What are they, clearly a special release, are they from a book edition?


----------



## asmartbull

These are the original release from VR. The cigars themselves have a second band with “1997” on them. Vintage Certified from Hunters


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> 97 VR DA's


Absolute magic. Extraordinary. I'm running out of superlatives...

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Rodeo

So H&F put on the "1997" band? They do look delicious


----------



## harley33

Very Nice Alan. Mouth watering...


----------



## harley33

My mail lady brought me these.... Didn't come with a glass top box though....


----------



## asmartbull

Jeff
It looks like a good day was had by US.........


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> Some Johnny-Os and a sampler to get me going in the right direction!


Nice looking cigars there Andrew! That's a really nice sampler indeed!


----------



## Rodeo

harley33 said:


> My mail lady brought me these.... Didn't come with a glass top box though....


:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> Nice looking cigars there Andrew! That's a really nice sampler indeed!


Yeah, I'm very happy!

I wish I could bottle up the smell from inside the package, though. Man, I wanted to crawl inside the ziplock bag and LIVE there!


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> My mail lady brought me these.... Didn't come with a glass top box though....


What are these? Are they the '66?


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> Yeah, I'm very happy!
> 
> I wish I could bottle up the smell from inside the package, though. Man, I wanted to crawl inside the ziplock bag and LIVE there!


Doesn't it smell great?! Nothing like NCs at all!


----------



## Rodeo

bpegler said:


> What are these? Are they the '66?


As in 66 cents each?? 

Gotta be high quality fakes. The bands are incredible. The wrappers? eh

Com'on Jeff, give us the dope!


----------



## asmartbull

Stephen
YUP
the 66.......

The real deal....


----------



## Zfog

Some damn fine pickups lately. Holy sheet!


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Stephen
> YUP
> the 66.......
> 
> The real deal....


I knew there were some pre release cigars out there but I didn't know any banded cigars were on the market.


----------



## harley33

They better be the 66's!!! I bought a 5er of unbanded one's first to make sure. I enjoyed the first one last Friday and it's definitely a Cohiba. Slight pigtail, maybe 6+ by 52, classic Cohiba taste...

Maybe I should send the jury the evidence and see what the verdict is.... :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## harley33

bpegler said:


> I knew there were some pre release cigars out there but I didn't know any banded cigars were on the market.


According to the source, they (the banded ones) weren't going to be available until after the Habanos festival. He had unbanded that I purchased as well.


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> They better be the 66's!!! I bought a 5er of unbanded one's first to make sure. I enjoyed the first one last Friday and it's definitely a Cohiba. Slight pigtail, maybe 6+ by 52, classic Cohiba taste...
> 
> Maybe I should send the jury the evidence and see what the verdict is.... :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


I wouldn't want to question you or the Bull, but I was pretty sure that none of these were being released until later this summer. I would love to be mistaken about this.


----------



## austintxeric

Well, my first full box order made it today! Already have next order in the air and contemplating another


----------



## TXsmoker

austintxeric said:


> Well, my first full box order made it today! Already have next order in the air and contemplating another


Those are great. Im already halfway through my box.


----------



## austintxeric

I've heard great things about these Adam, so I'm looking forward to trying them after a 3-4 week rest. Hopefully I can enjoy these so young as I hope to get a bigger stash built up! 


TXsmoker said:


> Those are great. Im already halfway through my box.


----------



## TXsmoker

austintxeric said:


> I've heard great things about these Adam, so I'm looking forward to trying them after a 3-4 week rest. Hopefully I can enjoy these so young as I hope to get a bigger stash built up!


Mine are July/10 as well, and they smoked just fine less than I min after I opened the box. I can never wait to try one when I get them.


----------



## Rodeo

Ha! I got a box of those today with my order. Look at the "Habanos" sticker that's supposed to be in the upper right corner. Just a little sloppy 

I did notice that they are doing that sticker differently now, though. Its shorter, not overlapping the sides so no need to cut it. That's something new I've only seen on '10 boxes.


----------



## tiger187126

yeah my box looked the exact same.


----------



## bpegler

tiger187126 said:


> yeah my box looked the exact same.


Gotta love Cuba. Real quality control.


----------



## Zfog

Yeah that Habanos sticker is quite sloppy. 
Funny about the stickers not overlapping onto the side and top. My box is March 2010 and the sticker is normal. And fwiw they are smoking awesome.


----------



## austintxeric

Yeah I noticed the sticker,but the smell was pretty awesome! I don't mind the sloppiness as long as the taste is there!


----------



## gator_79

Just recieved my box of Monte Grand Edmundo's and I do have to say they look and smell perfect. I'm going to smoke one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Zfog

austintxeric said:


> Yeah I noticed the sticker,but the smell was pretty awesome! I don't mind the sloppiness as long as the taste is there!


I agree, I could care less about the quality control on the box as long as the smokes are good.


----------



## Krish the Fish

2 54s and a box of 52s:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Krish the Fish said:


> 2 54s and a box of 52s:


Those Behikes look beautiful as always Krishna! Great purchase indeed!


----------



## dubels

my first order came in yesterday along with some NCs


----------



## Son Of Thor

I was trying to take it easy on the ordering for a little while, but I caved today. 

1 box of Behike 52's ( Been wanting to order these, but always miss out of them before they are gone)
4 boxes of Hoyo du Dauphin (couldn't resist the sale)


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> I was trying to take it easy on the ordering for a little while, but I caved today.
> 
> 1 box of Behike 52's ( Been wanting to order these, but always miss out of them before they are gone)
> 4 boxes of Hoyo du Dauphin (couldn't resist the sale)


I knew you would go for those Hoyos..........


----------



## Son Of Thor

:rotfl: Had I not left them in my cart this morning, I would have missed out on them.


----------



## Rodeo

I got the du Roi, 2 boxes, and SLR Regios, 3 boxes


----------



## asmartbull

upmann especiales x3


----------



## Son Of Thor

I had my eyes on those Du Roi's also, but managed to restrain myself a little. :decision:


----------



## Rodeo

Nice to see I'm in good company ... see you guys at the next credit counseling session


----------



## Son Of Thor

Rodeo said:


> Nice to see I'm in good company ... see you guys at the next credit counseling session


Ha Ha


----------



## CeeGar

Rodeo said:


> Nice to see I'm in good company ... see you guys at the next credit counseling session


My kids will be pissed when they realize what has happened to their inheritance....:woohoo:


----------



## havanajohn

Arrived today :


----------



## Rodeo

They're beautiful John, but I think you're in the wrong section


----------



## havanajohn

Rodeo said:


> They're beautiful John, but I think you're in the wrong section


I dont think so...P.M. sent.


----------



## Rodeo

havanajohn said:


> I dont think so...P.M. sent.


No wonder they're so purty :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## bpegler

havanajohn said:


> I dont think so...P.M. sent.


I've bought those " EDs" as well, what are those RyJ Churchills? From 99?


----------



## havanajohn

bpegler said:


> I've bought those " EDs" as well, what are those RyJ Churchills? From 99?


You got the year right... They are "99 Punch Black Prince.


----------



## bpegler

havanajohn said:


> You got the year right... They are "99 Punch Black Prince.


Well it's been a while since I've seen a Black Prince!

Beautiful sticks John.


----------



## Zfog

Those are nicing looking sticks, even though I have no idea what they are.



havanajohn said:


> Arrived today :


----------



## paul01036

I just received a beutiful box of Huppman, they look great and I just letting them rest a while until I dig in.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Box of LGC Tainos came in yesterday.


----------



## austintxeric

Was pleasantly surprised when I went to check the mail and found my order that shipped last Friday. 6 days total transit time!:


----------



## Arnie

austintxeric said:


> Was pleasantly surprised when I went to check the mail and found my order that shipped last Friday. 6 days total transit time!:


Eric,
Those look really nice! And look at the date on them. Great pickup!


----------



## TrippMc4

Just got another order in today! Very excited about these because of the age:

Montecristo No.4 5X5 - JUL 07

H Upmann Connoisseur No. 1 - JUL 08

Now just need to let them rest a few days...


----------



## asmartbull

Thanks Jeff..........Just beautiful


----------



## donovanrichardson

asmartbull said:


> Thanks Jeff..........Just beautiful


Wow...that's awesome!


----------



## austintxeric

Wow those do look awesome! Would love to find some of those....of course maybe I should try any cohiba first 


donovanrichardson said:


> Wow...that's awesome!


----------



## harley33

TrippMc4 said:


> Just got another order in today! Very excited about these because of the age:
> 
> Montecristo No.4 5X5 - JUL 07
> 
> H Upmann Connoisseur No. 1 - JUL 08
> 
> Now just need to let them rest a few days...


Those Connies are great!


----------



## harley33

austintxeric said:


> Was pleasantly surprised when I went to check the mail and found my order that shipped last Friday. 6 days total transit time!:


I have the Dec from the same factory. They are worth the effort!


----------



## austintxeric

Thats great to know Jeff...dying to try one soon, they arrived in six days and were packed with humidipak and they are tubos.


harley33 said:


> I have the Dec from the same factory. They are worth the effort!


----------



## harley33

austintxeric said:


> Thats great to know Jeff...dying to try one soon, they arrived in six days and were packed with humidipak and they are tubos.


Eric - They have the Monte flavor and are ready to go! Take a couple out of the tubes, let them dry/air out and torch'em!

If you like the Monte taste they're a great choice - Jeff


----------



## austintxeric

harley33 said:


> Eric - They have the Monte flavor and are ready to go! Take a couple out of the tubes, let them dry/air out and torch'em!
> 
> If you like the Monte taste they're a great choice - Jeff


You may have convinced me to dry box one tonight to try tomorrow


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Thanks Jeff..........Just beautiful


Jeff sent me one too. Simply incredible.

I've done some detective work on these and will post my findings tomorrow.

Stay tuned...


----------



## harley33

Hope they don't disappoint!


----------



## donovanrichardson

harley33 said:


> Hope they don't disappoint!


How could they?! Their beauty alone is enough to hold up haha!


----------



## austintxeric

Everyone warned about how steep the slope was, but I am just now understanding! Placed an order for 5x5 cohiba siglo iv dated june 06...couldn't pass them up. They will be my first cohibas to try!


----------



## gator_79

austintxeric said:


> Everyone warned about how steep the slope was, but I am just now understanding! Placed an order for 5x5 cohiba siglo iv dated june 06...couldn't pass them up. They will be my first cohibas to try!


Nice pick-up. I absolutely love the Sig IV, I've never had one that old but the last 08 I smoked was perfect. Reading this post reminds me I need to try and pick up a box, I only have a couple sticks left. Enjoy them.


----------



## austintxeric

Good to know Robin! How would you describe the taste?


gator_79 said:


> Nice pick-up. I absolutely love the Sig IV, I've never had one that old but the last 08 I smoked was perfect. Reading this post reminds me I need to try and pick up a box, I only have a couple sticks left. Enjoy them.


----------



## mvorbrodt

austintxeric said:


> Good to know Robin! How would you describe the taste?


sweet rotten grassy barnyard. one of my all time favorites too.


----------



## bdw1984

Box of Upmann 2.... most underrated cigar in the world?


----------



## gator_79

austintxeric said:


> Good to know Robin! How would you describe the taste?


I haven't smoked one in a few months as I only have a couple left. But the best I can remember it was sweet, creamy, and very smooth. Grass and earth, hints of choc, and vanilla, with a tiny bit of spice on the retrohale. Of the Cohiba's I've had it is by far my favorite.


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> Box of Upmann 2.... most underrated cigar in the world?


Not if you keep telling them about it...:ranger:


----------



## harley33

Those are on the short list....


----------



## EricF

I'd post pics of my latest if they ever show up!!!!:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Rock31

Just a quick question on my first box purchase...I got a box of BGMs.

They have a Habanos seal and right under it in the right hand corner is a La Casa Del Habano seal as well, under each band on the cigars is a La Casa Del Habano band as well...never saw them before so just wondering what they represent....was this box made for la Casa del Habano or something? Serial #/UPC code thing is intact as well on this one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Just a quick question on my first box purchase...I got a box of BGMs.
> was this box made for la Casa del Habano or something?


Exactly!!!!!!:brick:


----------



## bpegler

Rock31 said:


> Just a quick question on my first box purchase...I got a box of BGMs.
> 
> They have a Habanos seal and right under it in the right hand corner is a La Casa Del Habano seal as well, under each band on the cigars is a La Casa Del Habano band as well...never saw them before so just wondering what they represent....was this box made for la Casa del Habano or something? Serial #/UPC code thing is intact as well on this one.


Some cigars like the gold medal or SCdlH Mercaderes are indeed LCdH banded cigars. They were initially released through the LCdHs, but now are generally available through other vendors.

The simple answer is that your cigars are supposed to have that packaging.


----------



## Rock31

Thanks Tony for the brick. I was just wondering as I have never seen a box with that label on it...I never doubted their authenticity, just a question since I am new to this world.

Thanks Bob and Tony.....but Tony better watch out as I may have a real brick coming your way this weekend LMAO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Thanks Tony for the brick. I was just wondering as I have never seen a box with that label on it...I never doubted their authenticity, just a question since I am new to this world.
> 
> Thanks Bob and Tony.....but Tony better watch out as I may have a real brick coming your way this weekend LMAO!


Just make sure you bring your pony tails lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfog

No pics Ray?


----------



## JGD

I just bought a ton of singles from a BOTL.. I will post pictures when they arrive - I AM VERY EXCITED!


----------



## Son Of Thor

I had a nice little surprise in the mail box today. I just ordered them last Wed. This is the quickest order I've ever received.


----------



## Rock31

Zfog said:


> No pics Ray?


Tonight when I get home...have the box here at work with me LOL.

Jumped in on a coworkers order.


----------



## Zfog

Absolutely beautiful! Nice Pickup!


----------



## woodted

[/QUOTE]

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!:jaw:


----------



## Sarge

just got my first CC purchase. thanks for hooking it up fellow BOTL! :tu I'm hoping I really love those SC's because I've been dying to try one & order some. think I'm going to save the Hoyo's and share one w/ my Uncle this Summer up @ camp. can't wait to give them all their respective test run.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Steven, great selection of ISOM treats! That is great!


----------



## Batista30

A bunch of awesome picksup. Corey, those look beautiful! (As if I needed to say that). Ray, give me half your box and we'll continue to hang out. Sarge, nice selection of cigars!


----------



## Zfog

Your going to love those, especially the PSP2 and the Cohibas IMO!
Very nice assortment!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Thats a great looking selection there Steven, Enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> I had a nice little surprise in the mail box today. I just ordered them last Wed. This is the quickest order I've ever received.





Sarge said:


> just got my first CC purchase. thanks for hooking it up fellow BOTL! :tu I'm hoping I really love those SC's because I've been dying to try one & order some. think I'm going to save the Hoyo's and share one w/ my Uncle this Summer up @ camp. can't wait to give them all their respective test run.


_Very nice pick up guys enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## 4pistonjosh

woodted said:


>


DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!:jaw:[/QUOTE]

Man I really want to get a hold of one of these for my wedding day cigar but I can't pull the trigger on a box.


----------



## BMack

I'm sooo jealous.


----------



## Rock31

First box is always exciting!


----------



## dmgizzo

Congrats Ray, those look awesome, Enjoy!


----------



## Zfog

Congrats Ray, very pretty looking cigars. Thats some bling!


----------



## Batista30

Awesome cigars Ray. Thanks for splitting the box with me in advance.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> First box is always exciting!


_Congrats on breaking your cherry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:_


----------



## Rock31

And I'm an idiot, just looked at my other two BGMs and they have both bands 

09 box, these will need to be buried in the cooler.


----------



## Zfog

You could always smoke one for a progress comparison....


----------



## szyzk

I agree with Ray - first purchase is very exciting!










October 2010 date... Oh well!

Edit: Today was the 6th day (plus a Sunday) since I received the delivery notice.


----------



## Batista30

Awesome Andrew! They look beautiful! Congrats brother on the fast service as well!


----------



## austintxeric

Those look familiar Andrew! nice pickup! I can't wait to try my box of JUL 10. Trying to be patient as they have only been resting 1 week.


szyzk said:


> I agree with Ray - first purchase is very exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2010 date... Oh well!
> 
> Edit: Today was the 6th day (plus a Sunday) since I received the delivery notice.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

You guys are really bad for my bank account


----------



## Zfog

Andrew from my experience those are probably smoking pretty good. Great sticks young!


----------



## dmgizzo

Congrats Andrew, those look beautiful, patience is a virtue, but tough to have when the stash isn't voluminous LOL


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> Awesome Andrew! They look beautiful! Congrats brother on the fast service as well!


They smell great!

I am quite happy with how quickly they came. I ordered on a Sunday afternoon, was notified Tuesday that they shipped, and they showed up today. Not bad at all!



austintxeric said:


> Those look familiar Andrew! nice pickup! I can't wait to try my box of JUL 10. Trying to be patient as they have only been resting 1 week.


I have some singles from a previous purchase waiting to be smoked first, including a Party Short that's got two years on it, so I'll let this box sit for a while. I'm usually pretty good about being patient.



Zfog said:


> Andrew from my experience those are probably smoking pretty good. Great sticks young!


The reason I ordered these first is because I saw you guys talking about smoking them ROTT - you know,_ just in case_ I couldn't be patient.



4pistonjosh said:


> You guys are really bad for my bank account


How dare you blame us? :twisted:


----------



## szyzk

dmgizzo said:


> Congrats Andrew, those look beautiful, patience is a virtue, but tough to have when the stash isn't voluminous LOL


I think I'll be good. I have enough cigars that I can bury these at the bottom of the cooler for awhile. Worst case scenario, and like I said before, I just purchased a dozen aged singles and two boxes of 2-3 year old JLP Cazadores so I'll at least have something to chew on in the meantime.


----------



## dmgizzo

szyzk said:


> I think I'll be good. I have enough cigars that I can bury these at the bottom of the cooler for awhile. Worst case scenario, and like I said before, I just purchased a dozen aged singles and two boxes of 2-3 year old JLP Cazadores so I'll at least have something to chew on in the meantime.


Sounds like you're in good shape!


----------



## Arnie

Wow, you guys are getting some great cigars. Enjoy, brothers! Enjoy!!


----------



## EricF

Well my order finally showed up today!!!!!!! Lookie at what I finally got:

A tasty box of 8-9-8 Varnish.
















A box of RASCC.

















Now as you can see, the RASCC has a date code. The 898 box did not! The cardboard box it was in was sealed and the seal had the hologram but not the barcode at the other end and no date code anywhere. There was a code on the Habanos seal that is 2 letters and 6 numbers so I am not sure if this will give me the date or not.

I am hoping that a more knowlegable BOTL will be able to help me out with this. Feel free to PM me for any info that I did not put here.


----------



## Rodeo

The box code on the 898s will be on the back of the cardboard box they came in.

Very nice job for a first order!


----------



## EricF

Rodeo said:


> The box code on the 898s will be on the back of the cardboard box they came in.
> 
> Very nice job for a first order!


No code on the cardboard box anywhere. I triple checked and nothing! And this is a reship of an order I placed 6 weeks ago. The reship showed up in 3 days! Go figure!


----------



## Rodeo

Bummer ... maybe the vendor will tell you what code the other 898s are in their humi or warehouse. But you know what, the 07s, 08s and 09s are all smoking great right now so chances are you are in for a treat! Fantastic cigar!


----------



## EricF

Rodeo said:


> Bummer ... maybe the vendor will tell you what code the other 898s are in their humi or warehouse. But you know what, the 07s, 08s and 09s are all smoking great right now so chances are you are in for a treat! Fantastic cigar!


I am thinking they are older than 08 due to no bar code on the Habanos label. It wasn't removed, just not printed. I am awaiting word from my vendor!


----------



## audio1der

HDM Le Hoyo du Gourmet. Have never tried one, but they sure look good!


----------



## Zfog

EricF said:


> I am thinking they are older than 08 due to no bar code on the Habanos label. It wasn't removed, just not printed. I am awaiting word from my vendor!


Glad you finally have something in hand!


----------



## austintxeric

My order of BBFs and El Principes arrived today after only 5 shipping days!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow, Eric, that's an awesome purchase! Both of those boxes look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BMack

Very nice Eric!! Wow, you guys are making some really nice purchases.


----------



## dmgizzo

Eric

Do those Bolis smell as awesome as they look ? :twitch:


----------



## TrippMc4

Got a box of El Principes in today. Shipping only took 5 days but there's a problem . . . MOLD!!! It's not terribly bad, but what is a little concerning is that the sticks are moist to the touch. It's almost like they were really overhumidified or somehow some water got in them. No worries though. They will be wiped off and isolated. Not the end of the world...


----------



## austintxeric

They have a very strong barnyard/hay smell...probably the strongest I've experienced in my limited CC experience!


dmgizzo said:


> Eric
> 
> Do those Bolis smell as awesome as they look ? :twitch:


----------



## austintxeric

Tripp,
Do you have any pics of the mold? I'm curious to know what it might look like. I didn't notice any on my El principes I received today.


TrippMc4 said:


> Got a box of El Principes in today. Shipping only took 5 days but there's a problem . . . MOLD!!! It's not terribly bad, but what is a little concerning is that the sticks are moist to the touch. It's almost like they were really overhumidified or somehow some water got in them. No worries though. They will be wiped off and isolated. Not the end of the world...


----------



## TrippMc4

austintxeric said:


> Tripp,
> Do you have any pics of the mold? I'm curious to know what it might look like. I didn't notice any on my El principes I received today.


Sorry Eric. Just spent the last 30 minutes wiping it all off. Wasn't too bad. There was probably mold on 7 or 8 sticks. Very easy to wipe off.

It just looks like a little white fuzzy stuff. Nowhere near the foot though.


----------



## Mutombo

Just got boxes of:

Juan Lopez #2
PSP2
RASCC

In 5 days! Can't wait to dive in, I'll try to post up some pics later.


----------



## Zfog

Mutombo said:


> Just got boxes of:
> 
> Juan Lopez #2
> PSP2
> RASCC
> 
> In 5 days! Can't wait to dive in, I'll try to post up some pics later.


Good stuff Justin, lets see those pics! :smoke2:


----------



## Mutombo




----------



## aea6574

Nice Justin, and fantastic pictures, WOW.

Best regards, tony


----------



## 14holestogie

VR Famosos
Partagas Petit Coronas Especiale
Partagas 8-9-8

Another quick and smooth transaction.


----------



## HydroRaven

I love the pics Justin. Very artistic. It shows you use your camera on a regular basis.


----------



## harley33

Enjoy those JL 2's. They're a treat.


----------



## Habano

Mutombo said:


> Just got boxes of:
> 
> Juan Lopez #2
> PSP2
> RASCC
> 
> In 5 days! Can't wait to dive in, I'll try to post up some pics later.


Great pickup my friend. Curious, how are the Juan Lopez cigars? I'm embarrassed to say I've never had one.


----------



## Mutombo

Starbuck said:


> Great pickup my friend. Curious, how are the Juan Lopez cigars? I'm embarrassed to say I've never had one.


I've only had one that I received in a MAW, and immediately bought a box after smoking it. I loved it. Lots of rich creamy, chocolate and coffee flavors.

I'm going out of town for the weekend, but I'd be happy to send you one to try when I get back. Your address still the same as a few months ago? I think I have it from the noob PIF...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Those #2's are sweet enjoy my brother!


----------



## shuckins

i ain't saying...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoy Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Whats this???? Its been 90 days already?!?! Wow does time pass quickly when in good company. This privilege come right after I got these:

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2
Partagás Serie D No. 4
Partagás Lusitanias

I would have to say that the last few days have been good. I get a couple of nice boxes and hit to 90 days!


----------



## Rock31

Very nice Ron....great pickup Matt.


----------



## HydroRaven

Matt, I have to admit that I love the cigar jars you have in the background on your picture. Did you purchase those jars by themselves or did they come with the cigars?


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks! Got them by themselves. They're a Walmart especial


----------



## 4pistonjosh

My first purchase. I cant wait to smoke these bad boys


----------



## CeeGar

Nice Josh! One of my faves :rockon:


----------



## EricF

Just arrived today!
EDRM Demi Tasse
























Bolivar RC's
























CoRo's

















Yes, I am going to Vegas in 10 days!!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow, absolutely excellent there Eric! Those CoRos look incredible and the image on the ERDM is probably one of may favorites, I might buy it JUST for the box haha! Excellent purchases though!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

CeeGar said:


> Nice Josh! One of my faves :rockon:


I knew it had to be my first purchase. This will be my very fist CC not just purchase but first one ever


----------



## WhoDat

After 8 days, my box of Party Shorts arrived at my house! They are dated March 2010. Gonna let them rest some before I light one!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Great buy, Eric! 
Enjoy yourself in Vegas!!! You planning on spending time anywhere besides Casa Fuente? lol

There's been a lot of talk on here recently about CoRos. Oddly, I've never had one but all the hype about the 2010 CoRos has me considering a purchase.


----------



## Short and Sweet

swingerofbirches said:


> Great buy, Eric!
> Enjoy yourself in Vegas!!! You planning on spending time anywhere besides Casa Fuente? lol
> 
> There's been a lot of talk on here recently about CoRos. Oddly, I've never had one but all the hype about the 2010 CoRos has me considering a purchase.


X2 about the CoRo statement, seems Tony and Bull have been swearing by them...

Enjoy the pickups Eric!


----------



## swingerofbirches

When are you going to start posting pics of your CC exploits, Ben?


----------



## HydroRaven

Short and Sweet said:


> X2 about the CoRo statement, seems Tony and Bull have been swearing by them...
> 
> Enjoy the pickups Eric!


Which is precisely why I ordered a cab


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

EricF said:


> Just arrived today!
> EDRM Demi Tasse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolivar RC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoRo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am going to Vegas in 10 days!!!!!


You got class bro!
Great Haul!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo:


----------



## dmgizzo

First order for me arrived today:





































Now nappy time for the travelers.

:biggrin:


----------



## BMack

That's one heck of a first order! Enjoy!


----------



## CeeGar

Nice smokes David! Enjoy :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You newbies got great taste enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aea6574

Wow, some nice stuff here lately. I need to get me some of the '10 Coros. But I need to pay for my trip to Mexico this weekend first so maybe next month.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Frinkiac7

Been hitting up the B&Ms in Spain, it's been a treat to see how much old stock some of the bigger stores have. Lots of old-band Cohibas with 2001 box dates. Only issue with the older stuff is it can be questionable how well it has been stored for the past ten years. I passed on some old Lanceros, Corona Especiales, and Siglo Vs because they looked a little stiff. 

Picked up a lot of singles, all of the Spanish REs are still available. Some 2002 Des Dieux and Party Lusitanias that look well kept and were at a nice store, we'll see how they draw. Various other sticks. It's just good to be able to go into a walk-in humidor and get singles of so many great sticks, most of which can be had with an 07 box date. Prices aren't great, but are at least uniform everywhere because of the tax regime.


----------



## Short and Sweet

swingerofbirches said:


> When are you going to start posting pics of your CC exploits, Ben?


Ahaha I guess when they come in 



HydroRaven said:


> Which is precisely why I ordered a cab


From what's been said, it sure is tempting! lol


----------



## StogieJim

Damn Eric, nice haul!

Whats with the double seals? I just received a box that also had the double seal of Cuba.

One with the old serial number, and one with the new seal (hologram and scannable serial)

Some good stuff here!

I just got my box of Upmann Corona Major's. Marinating in freezer out of the tubes. I even froze the tubes cuz Im anal like that!

Jim


----------



## gator_79

I just got my second box of Monte GE 2010's.


----------



## HydroRaven

Good haul David. I especially like those HdM 

I ordered a 3 pack of Epicure #1 recently and the ones I got didn't have the "Epicure #1" band on them. Would you know the date on them by any chance?


----------



## szyzk

Box 1 of 2, Sancho Panza Non Plus









July 2008!









Looking forward to trying these after a great experience with a SP Bachilleres









Box 2 of 2, Bolivar BF cabinet from June 2010









Tasty looking smokes, and they smell absolutely wonderful!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Those are great looking sticks Andrew, very nice box purchases!


----------



## dmgizzo

HydroRaven said:


> Good haul David. I especially like those HdM
> 
> I ordered a 3 pack of Epicure #1 recently and the ones I got didn't have the "Epicure #1" band on them. Would you know the date on them by any chance?


Offhand looked like April '10


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> Those are great looking sticks Andrew, very nice box purchases!


Yep, and I'm happy they only took 5 days from when I ordered until they arrived! Can't argue with fast shipping.


----------



## bpegler

HydroRaven said:


> Good haul David. I especially like those HdM
> 
> I ordered a 3 pack of Epicure #1 recently and the ones I got didn't have the "Epicure #1" band on them. Would you know the date on them by any chance?


If they only have one band they are from 2005-2008.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> Box 1 of 2, Sancho Panza Non Plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to trying these after a great experience with a SP Bachilleres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box 2 of 2, Bolivar BF cabinet from June 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty looking smokes, and they smell absolutely wonderful!


Nice pick up Andrew!
You sure there not secondsoke:oke:oke:


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pick up Andrew!
> You sure there not secondsoke:oke:oke:


Why I oughta... :bitchslap:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> Why I oughta... :bitchslap:


Your a lifelong member like it or not!:moony:oke:eace:


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your a lifelong member like it or not!:moony:oke:eace:


I don't know if I want to be a member of that club! :nono:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> I don't know if I want to be a member of that club! :nono:


You opened Pandora's box!oke:
Everything in life costs something there is no free lunch!:welcome:


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You opened Pandora's box!oke:
> Everything in life costs something there is no free lunch!:welcome:


Hahahaha, RG to you!

Edit: Whoops, need to spread some RG around first. Tony, you're on my list!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Got him for ya! :biggrin:



szyzk said:


> Hahahaha, RG to you!
> 
> Edit: Whoops, need to spread some RG around first. Tony, you're on my list!


----------



## szyzk

Son Of Thor said:


> Got him for ya! :biggrin:


Thank you!


----------



## Khanman

2 boxes of Monte#4s and a box of Partagas Serie D #4, letting them sit for a long time... Oh the temptation!


----------



## HydroRaven

First Cuban box purchase. Quite happy with what I got:


----------



## dmgizzo

Nice pick ups Dave, looking good !!:hat:


----------



## austintxeric

Got my box of Siglo IV's after 10 days:


----------



## donovanrichardson

austintxeric said:


> Got my box of Siglo IV's after 10 days:


Wow those are beautiful! And a box from 2006 to boot, that's awesome!


----------



## harley33

austintxeric said:


> Got my box of Siglo IV's after 10 days:


Very nice. Glad to hear that it's been 10 days... I've been waiting for 10 days from the same place.... I was starting to worry...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> First Cuban box purchase. Quite happy with what I got:


_

Very nice Dave all great picks enjoy them bro!
_ 


austintxeric said:


> Got my box of Siglo IV's after 10 days:


_Very nice pick up enjoy. If one is willing to buy cardboard boxes. There are some great dates still available. After a month in the humi and out of the cardboard. They are just as good as boxed cigars IMHO!_


----------



## Short and Sweet




----------



## donovanrichardson

You know how to shop Ben! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Short and Sweet

donovanrichardson said:


> You know how to shop Ben! Simply gorgeous!


They smell as good as they look, I can't wait to burn one; I really enjoy the Canonazo vitola, perfect to me!


----------



## rob51461

austintxeric said:


> Got my box of Siglo IV's after 10 days:


 Sweet!! Ive found that the 5x5s, 5x3s and cab 50s have good age on them because most want that pretty box. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short and Sweet said:


>


_

Very nice indeed enjoy bro!
_


----------



## Short and Sweet

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _
> 
> Very nice indeed enjoy bro!
> _


Oh I will! I was tempted today but it started to snow!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Raided a few shops in Europe and tried to get as many REs as I could. Made out pretty well with Spain and France, but LCDH in Rome was out of all REs, I threw in the Monte Gran Edmundo for good measure there. They had 2008-2010 of the Benelux REs in Amsterdam but wouldn't sell singles, and it wasn't worth it to pay full Euro tax price for a box...maybe next time!


----------



## CeeGar

Nice score, Ben! :tu


----------



## HydroRaven

Nice! How many cities did you do to get all of those?


----------



## Short and Sweet

Ben, that is very pretty


----------



## EricF

Very nice scores everyone!!!


----------



## Vicini




----------



## Frinkiac7

HydroRaven said:


> Nice! How many cities did you do to get all of those?


Paris, Barcelona, and Madrid. Didn't find any REs in Rome, which is a shame because I was really hoping for some Punch Diademas. Outside of Switzerland, which I unfortunately didn't get to, Spain seems like Habano heaven compared to other countries...more shops, even smaller ones have great selection and a lot of older boxes.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man Dennis, that is quite the load! All of those cigars look great brother, enjoy them!


----------



## HydroRaven

Frinkiac7 said:


> Paris, Barcelona, and Madrid. Didn't find any REs in Rome, which is a shame because I was really hoping for some Punch Diademas. Outside of Switzerland, which I unfortunately didn't get to, Spain seems like Habano heaven compared to other countries...more shops, even smaller ones have great selection and a lot of older boxes.


If I'm not mistaken, Spain is Cuba's biggest customer of Habanos.


----------



## Frinkiac7

HydroRaven said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Spain is Cuba's biggest customer of Habanos.


I believe I've heard that too...in any case they've got to be one of the top consumers, and it shows. Spain is (relatively) Habano heaven...I guess Cuba would of course be much better, but...


----------



## jaypulay

Cab of JL Seleccion #2 (TUG ABR 10) to put away for awhile.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Frinkiac7 said:


> Raided a few shops in Europe and tried to get as many REs as I could. Made out pretty well with Spain and France, but LCDH in Rome was out of all REs, I threw in the Monte Gran Edmundo for good measure there. They had 2008-2010 of the Benelux REs in Amsterdam but wouldn't sell singles, and it wasn't worth it to pay full Euro tax price for a box...maybe next time!





Vicini said:


>


_Very nice pick ups guys enjoy them by slow incineration 1 at a time!_
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just came in 5 boxes of Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios i love these things!

_APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:
_


----------



## HydroRaven

April Fool's you like them or April Fool's you got 5 boxes, Tony?


----------



## Mutombo

These beauties came in yesterday. Shipped last Friday! Couldn't resist the 2010 CoRo's which I've heard such good things about...


----------



## CeeGar

Nice, Justin!! Enjoy them brother :mrgreen:


----------



## HydroRaven

I like your style Justin!


----------



## harley33

Nice...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> April Fool's you like them or April Fool's you got 5 boxes, Tony?


_That i like them of course cant stand them. Although if someone pranked me like that .I would donate them to my brother to give out to the troops!_


----------



## szyzk

One year old Fonseca Cosacos (box split with Donovan)









15 pack HdM Epicure No 1 from October 2006!


----------



## TXsmoker

Someone's a reloader.

Nice pick-ups too.


----------



## szyzk

TXsmoker said:


> Someone's a reloader.
> 
> Nice pick-ups too.


Ah yes! I absolutely love to reload!


----------



## TXsmoker

I used to reload a lot, but generaly stick with reloading the hard to find stuff I have like 700NE, 458Lott, 45-120, 338 Lapua, as well as loading some .45LC and .38-40 rounds with 777 for fun.


----------



## szyzk

TXsmoker said:


> I used to reload a lot, but generaly stick with reloading the hard to find stuff I have like 700NE, 458Lott, 45-120, 338 Lapua, as well as loading some .45LC and .38-40 rounds with 777 for fun.


I started reloading the commons just for fun, and now that I have loads dialed in for all of my handguns I can't go back to store bought.

What are you shooting with the BIG bores? You have elephants in TX?


----------



## TXsmoker

szyzk said:


> I started reloading the commons just for fun, and now that I have loads dialed in for all of my handguns I can't go back to store bought.
> 
> What are you shooting with the BIG bores? You have elephants in TX?


They work great on prairie dogs and rabbits. And when it gets windy, and the guys with .223's cant hit squat, I still leave a hole where my target was.

Really though, I have a few places I can stoot some distance (I could shoot 3 miles on the family farm if I could hit at that distance) so I can have fun with some big stuff. The 458 I got for an Alaskan hunt years back. The 700NE was a side by side hammer gun (always make me drool) and had a left handed stock, so I couldnt say no.


----------



## szyzk

TXsmoker said:


> They work great on prairie dogs and rabbits. And when it gets windy, and the guys with .223's cant hit squat, I still leave a hole where my target was.
> 
> Really though, I have a few places I can stoot some distance (I could shoot 3 miles on the family farm if I could hit at that distance) so I can have fun with some big stuff. The 458 I got for an Alaskan hunt years back. The 700NE was a side by side hammer gun (always make me drool) and had a left handed stock, so I couldnt say no.


Oh my... Now THAT would be fun! I would be terrible at long distance, growing up in Pennsylvania you're either shooting no more than a few hundred yards across a field or if you're in the woods you're praying for a sub-50 yard clearing.


----------



## TXsmoker

szyzk said:


> Oh my... Now THAT would be fun! I would be terrible at long distance, growing up in Pennsylvania you're either shooting no more than a few hundred yards across a field or if you're in the woods you're praying for a sub-50 yard clearing.


There are plenty of places like that here, I keep a Winchester that shoots .45LC for that stuff. I just like long range stuff for the fun of it. Just another hobby to learn and master.


----------



## gator_79

Not sure how to post pics so I thought I'd give it a try with my last 2 boxes recieved. I recieved the first one a little while back and after trying one I had to have another.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Well Andy and I hooked up for a box split of Fonsecas, man do these girls bring back memories. Once I held one in hands, it seriously brought back memories of sitting in La Casa del Habano in Beijing. These look just as gorgeous as I remember, not let's see if they taste as good too!



















I know this isn't really the right thread but I've got to give credit where it's do! Not only did Andrew ship me the Fonseca but he threw in a HUGE sample of Sam Gawith Commonwealth tobacco! This stuff smells amazing and I can't wait to try it! I had been having trouble getting a hold of some of the SG stuff but Andy really sent quite the load, thank you so much Andy!


----------



## Zfog

I'm glad you finally got your Fonseca's Donovan! enjoy


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> I'm glad you finally got your Fonseca's Donovan! enjoy


I know Zach! Now people can stop hearing be whine and ask around about Fonsecas haha! Can't wait until they stabilize with RH although Andy was kind enough to send them with a Boveda pack so they should be in relatively good shape I would say!


----------



## Zfog

Spark 1 up right now! We want pics to prove you did it! lol


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> I had been having trouble getting a hold of some of the SG stuff but Andy really sent quite the load, thank you so much Andy!


:thumb:


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> :thumb:


I really appreciate it Andy! This will keep me happily smoking for quite awhile!


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> I really appreciate it Andy! This will keep me happily smoking for quite awhile!


No problem... & Thanks to you because I probably wouldn't have tried the Fonsecas if you weren't "whining" about them so much!


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> No problem... & Thanks to you because I probably wouldn't have tried the Fonsecas if you weren't "whining" about them so much!


Hahaha hey, it's the least I can do!


----------



## EricF

These are not really a purchase, but a prize I won from a raffle!








3 pack of Monte Edmundo's
























Box of San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe


----------



## Zfog

Very cool Eric, smoke them in good health brother!


----------



## shuckins

got these in today from a trade









cool sticker


----------



## Batista30

Ron, those were imported directly from Cuba.


----------



## bpegler

Batista30 said:


> Ron, those were imported directly from Cuba.


And then from Great Britain, I would guess. Nice looking cigars Ron. Special date?


----------



## shuckins

bpegler said:


> And then from Great Britain, I would guess. Nice looking cigars Ron. Special date?


june '07...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your gonna love those enjoy bro!:smoke2:


----------



## bdw1984

not sure yet, but it's gonna be 4-6 boxes. I've been on a self-imposed cigar-ordering ban and I just lifted it! Thinking, RAG, CoRo, 898, JL1 and ??? maybe BCG or Lusi. Any thoughts? The only one that I'm def. getting is the 898, all others are open for discussion.


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> not sure yet, but it's gonna be 4-6 boxes. I've been on a self-imposed cigar-ordering ban and I just lifted it! Thinking, RAG, CoRo, 898, JL1 and ??? maybe BCG or Lusi. Any thoughts? The only one that I'm def. getting is the 898, all others are open for discussion.


Ben
I would sacrifice the Rag and Lusi for a box of Esplendidos or Sir Winstons..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I agree with Bull if your gonna spend that much time with a stick!:high5:


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Ben
> I would sacrifice the Rag and Lusi for a box of Esplendidos or Sir Winstons..


+1 on the Sir Winnies!


----------



## austintxeric

Got my latest order in yesterday! :


----------



## HydroRaven

Looks good to me Eric! I guess you can start smoking those RASS while you let the Partagas wait a little.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Double Ligero custom roll Piramides!
Strong Twangy Spicy:bounce:


----------



## austintxeric

Yeah, but the Partagas look and smell so good! I am sure I'll give one a try in a month or so, and see what I think. If I can taste potential, I may have to pick up a larger box. So far the Partagas marca has been one of my favorites. Of course I have not dipped into my JUN 06 Cohiba Siglo IVs yet, so that may change! 


HydroRaven said:


> Looks good to me Eric! I guess you can start smoking those RASS while you let the Partagas wait a little.


----------



## asmartbull

jun 06 IV's.............humm,,,,yummy.
Only a cpl places to get those.....


----------



## thunderdan11

05 cohiba esplendidos, only a 5 er, but I am excited to try these...


----------



## lgomez

dont mind me... nothing to see here








EMO JUL 10

they smell delicious
Loren


----------



## Vicini




----------



## Qball

Damn you all to Hell! You make me want and want and want to keep ordering!

So I just ordered...

Montecristo Grand Edmundo Edicion Limitada 2010 
Partagas Serie D Especial Edicion Limitada 2010 
San Cristobal de la Habana Oficios

eace:


----------



## austintxeric

Just went in on a split with a coworker for some Party 898s. Luckily I am taking 15 of the 25


----------



## Zfog

Great pick ups going on! Eric the 898 is one of my favorites, enjoy them brother!


----------



## astripp

10 Lusitanias ( '08 ), 5 VR Famosas ( '08 ), 5 RASS ( '10 ), 3 PSD4 Tubos


----------



## Cadillac

Qball said:


> Damn you all to Hell! You make me want and want and want to keep ordering!
> 
> So I just ordered...
> 
> Montecristo Grand Edmundo Edicion Limitada 2010
> Partagas Serie D Especial Edicion Limitada 2010
> San Cristobal de la Habana Oficios
> 
> eace:


Ditto on the GE's & Serie D's. I have two boxes of each rolling in. Smoked through a whole box of the Parti's in Cuba, and although very wet, I could tell they're gonna be great. The GE's are just outstanding.


----------



## socapots

just baby steps for me. lol.


----------



## szyzk

15 Por Larranga marevas via a cab split... Rough, rustic looking wrappers and an INCREDIBLE smell. Can't wait to try one!


----------



## bpegler

PSP2
HdM Epicure No.2
Cohiba Piramides EL 06

Those Cohibas have a beautiful reddish brown wrapper. Rojo Cohiba!


----------



## HydroRaven

How do you like those Cohibas Bob? Think they are good now, or would it be better to sit on them?


----------



## DustinFuente

Vicini said:


>


YOU TEASE ME SIR!!!!!!! I just ordered these Friday.


----------



## DustinFuente

shuckins said:


> got these in today from a trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool sticker


Hey Ron,

I don't know if you know this or not but those cigars were imported.

With Love,

DustinFuente


----------



## bpegler

HydroRaven said:


> How do you like those Cohibas Bob? Think they are good now, or would it be better to sit on them?


I smoked one on vacation in Mexico last December. Obviously a different box. It had a maduro wrapper. Very rich, sweeter than most Cohibas. It smoked well. Since these were rolled in 06 with 2 year old tobacco they should be starting to come into their own.

After this box rests I'll burn one and let you know how this box is smoking.

I've never seen a wrapper on a Cohiba this color, it's pretty interesting.


----------



## HydroRaven

I found a B&M that has a few left, but they're just over $50 a piece, so I want to know how they smoke before pulling the trigger


----------



## Sarge

3 pack of HdM Epicure No 1 & HdM Epicure No 2 tubos landed. the box of Por Larranaga was a split so half went out last week and the other half stashed in my humi. Haven't smoked a fresh one but absolutely LOVED the one I smoked. Hopefully they're pretty decent fresh because this box was definitely fresh.....


----------



## lgomez

ill leave this here


----------



## DustinFuente

dang gomez hate to tell you but those are fake....haha just kiddin' man, nice pick up


----------



## lgomez

got some Cohiba Lanceros EL 2010 too, jsut didnt want to flood the thread with my pics


----------



## bpegler

DustinFuente said:


> dang gomez hate to tell you but those are fake....haha just kiddin' man, nice pick up


Actually the box doesn't look right at all.


----------



## bpegler

bpegler said:


> Actually the box doesn't look right at all.


Just to be clear, I'm not joking. No bands should be on this box. There are several other significant problems.

I'm very sorry.


----------



## asmartbull

this may help

Video : Cohiba Behike BHK 52 Cuban Cigar Review


----------



## Habano

lgomez said:


> ill leave this here


Sorry bro but as Bob said the box is not even close to being real. Take a look at some pics below from the boxes I've received.

The first picture is the shipping box the lacquered box will arrive in. When you open the shipping box, you should pull out a black velvet Behike bag and inside you should find a box just like the one in the second picture below.

*Behike Shipping Box:*










*Actual Behike Humidor Box:*










If possible, I'd send those back to whatever vendor you bought them from and demand a refund. If you can't, and you paid with your credit card, I'd be contacting your bank as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry Loren!:mad2:


----------



## lgomez

already in communication with source, thanks guys... went through a friend of a friend locally

Loren


----------



## lgomez

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry Loren!:mad2:


no harm no foul, thanfully i had a PSD4 this morning that was alright gonna let its 2 pack mates rest alittle more as this one went out on me twice( and im not one to relight) and got spongie

Loren


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> this may help
> 
> Video : Cohiba Behike BHK 52 Cuban Cigar Review


Thanks for the link Bull.

Gentlemen, please be very careful buying high end Cuban cigars. I'm sure this was a costly mistake. If the OP on these cigars would like to start a thread, we could go into detail about the warning signs.

These are definitely fake. I wouldn't smoke them myself. I doubt a return is possible, but if it is, return them now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lgomez said:


> got some Cohiba Lanceros EL 2010 too, jsut didnt want to flood the thread with my pics


Sorry bro no such animal post some pics.:tape2:


----------



## JGD

lgomez said:


> already in communication with source, thanks guys... went through a friend of a friend locally
> 
> Loren


Make sure you never buy smokes from that "source" again...


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro no such animal post some pics.:tape2:


Sigh.

I think the lesson here is that there are no " local guys " who are really sources.

Except for fakes.

Tough way to learn.


----------



## lgomez

as asked

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/288924-awareness-not-so-cc.html


----------



## asmartbull

Serie D Especial EL 10 x 2.......4 days


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoy BullMan great cigars!:first:


----------



## Batista30

4 days? Awesome.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man Loren, you certainly know how to shop for CCs, that is awesome brother!


----------



## Batista30

donovanrichardson said:


> Man Loren, you certainly know how to shop for CCs, that is awesome brother!


Donovan.....Donovan....Donovan.....did you happen to read the posts following his purchase? :biggrin1:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Batista30 said:


> Donovan.....Donovan....Donovan.....did you happen to read the posts following his purchase? :biggrin1:


Ahhh...yes I do have a bad habit of that don't I Veeral! Very sorry to hear Loren, either way though, it was an attempt at an epic purchase! Sorry for this confusion!


----------



## donovanrichardson

There beauties came in the other day from a group buy with some good friends and brothers here on the forums! They look absolutely delicious! Need a little rest but I'm going to try and resist 3 weeks to try one and then bury some.


----------



## Zfog

Nice grab Donovan, I would be smoking one of those tomorrow! Enjoy them brother.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Nice grab Donovan, I would be smoking one of those tomorrow! Enjoy them brother.


Thanks Zach! The collection builds slowly but surely!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Zach! The collection builds slowly but surely!


No ones pace counts, but your own! I have teetered on the purchase of a PLPC cab but couldn't swallow a 50 stick box, without trying some first. I should do what you guys did!


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Corona Extras
Boli Simones
RYJ Hermosos LE #2, 04's

Feels like Christmas not Easter....


----------



## smelvis

Still waiting for the Siglo III's and VI's shipped on 3-28 worried now probably my first letter


----------



## Rock31

Damn Dave, hope they show up for ya!


----------



## lgomez

Just in the mail


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Boli Corona Extras
> Boli Simones
> RYJ Hermosos LE #2, 04's
> 
> Feels like Christmas not Easter....


Nice Bull Man Nice!


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice Bull Man Nice!


+1 Nice pickup Alan.


----------



## kylej1

Got these a few days ago. Mar 08, SC Oficios.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice pick up enjoy!


----------



## kylej1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pick up enjoy!


Smoking one tomorrow, hopefully the 08's are as good as the 07's I have had. But the 06's I have smoked were the best by far.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They are flavorful cigars the whole line is tight on the draw. I would dry box a couple of days before lighting one up.:dude:


----------



## kylej1

Checked the entire box, not one foot looks plugged.The rolls are tight but not to tight, looks to me these were rolled by a more detail oriented roller. I honestly dont foresee any issues. But with Cuba you never know.


----------



## bpegler

Partagas 8-9-8 UV. Haven't had an unvarnished for a while. 

RyJ Hermosos No. 2 EL 04 (Bull and I are cornering the market on the last of these).

Cuaba Diademas. Never had these before, but I really need a 9 inch 55RG foil wrapped cigar. They just look cool. Plus they're in coffins. I promise you my poker buddies will be impressed!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of boxes of Montie #2 from 09


----------



## ninersfan

Bolivar 108's - RE from Spain, 2010. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## asmartbull

ninersfan said:


> Bolivar 108's - RE from Spain, 2010. (Fingers crossed.)


Hell, this one just got my attention !!!!!
Probably won't sleep tonightl


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ninersfan said:


> Bolivar 108's - RE from Spain, 2010. (Fingers crossed.)


I hope they are better than the Maestros where!


----------



## aea6574

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Couple of boxes of Montie #2 from 09


Nice pickup Tony. My stash of these is running low and I may need to get some more myself.

Enjoy.

best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Nice pickup Tony. My stash of these is running low and I may need to get some more myself.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> best regards, tony


Thanks Tony!
I heard the 09's are great ROTT. I too ran out as i am lighting up my last #2 from 07 as i type!


----------



## kylej1

ninersfan said:


> Bolivar 108's - RE from Spain, 2010. (Fingers crossed.)


Iv been trying to hunt down a box since I heard about them. Came across a few but price was not worth it.


----------



## asmartbull

kylej1 said:


> Iv been trying to hunt down a box since I heard about them. Came across a few but price was not worth it.


Pretty expensive given there are no reviews on them yet.......


----------



## protekk

5 HDM Epicure#1 
5 Juan Lopez PC
5 Diplimaticos #4
5 Bolivar PC

Order shipped 4/17 and arrived today!


----------



## kylej1

asmartbull said:


> Pretty expensive given there are no reviews on them yet.......


Exactly. Plus recent RE's have not lived up to price.


----------



## kylej1

Came today...


----------



## harley33

Very Nice!


----------



## bdw1984

Today was a box of: Slr Regios, Lusi and BHK 52... was a good day


----------



## bpegler

One of my dream cigars...

Davidoff 5000


----------



## JGD

bpegler said:


> One of my dream cigars...
> 
> Davidoff 5000


Damn it Bob! You must have grabbed that minutes before I tried!

Its ok though, I then picked up a Davidoff #2, a Dunhill Atados, and a Dunhill Mojito - all from the mid 80s


----------



## bpegler

JGD said:


> Damn it Bob! You must have grabbed that minutes before I tried!
> 
> Its ok though, I then picked up a Davidoff #2, a Dunhill Atados, and a Dunhill Mojito - all from the mid 80s


Not too shabby! The whole Cuban Dunhill and Davidoff line are sorely missing from my humidor. I wish Habanos SA hadn't stopped these lines in the early 90s.


----------



## swingerofbirches

JGD said:


> Damn it Bob! You must have grabbed that minutes before I tried!
> 
> Its ok though, I then picked up a Davidoff #2, a Dunhill Atados, and a Dunhill Mojito - all from the mid 80s


Nice grab with the Mojito! 
Though i've never had any, Dunhills occupy quite a few top spots on my CC dream list.


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ Hermosos LE #2, 04


----------



## harley33

Good stuff there! I have some r&j 07 EL's on the way!


----------



## ninersfan

Broke down and ordered some Ramon Allones Allones Superiores.

(I see a box of Por Larranaga Encantos in my immediate future as well.)


----------



## asmartbull

simply awesome


----------



## HydroRaven

Al, I wanted to ask you, are the Simones really worth the price tag?


----------



## asmartbull

HydroRaven said:


> Al, I wanted to ask you, are the Simones really worth the price tag?


I will let you know tonight


----------



## socapots

been placing an order every time i get one in.. so hopefully every 10-20 days i'll have cigars at the door. lol.


----------



## socapots

asmartbull said:


> simply awesome


hey quit buying up our cigars.. lol..
nice purchase man. Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## HydroRaven

socapots said:


> been placing an order every time i get one in.. so hopefully every 10-20 days i'll have cigars at the door. lol.


You got my attention with those HdM :nod:


----------



## smelvis

My order of siglo III and VI's from March 28th has been reshipped, Good to deal with honest companies!

Great looking stuff. Dave, Andrew, Al and Kyle. anyone else I missed. Very curious about the Simones Al How are they Brother?


----------



## Jeff3C

This is my first order ever. I'm a complete noob so I'm just trying to get the feel for as many different brands as possible without spending a fortune. Order placed on 4/21, shipped on 4/26, received today.


----------



## socapots

now thats a nice lineup man.


----------



## chu2

Jeff3C said:


> This is my first order ever. I'm a complete noob so I'm just trying to get the feel for as many different brands as possible without spending a fortune. Order placed on 4/21, shipped on 4/26, received today.


Then if mine shipped on 4/27, I should be receiving mine...any day now. Yes! :roll:


----------



## HydroRaven

Goof stuff Jeff! Which one will be your first?


----------



## Jeff3C

HydroRaven said:


> Goof stuff Jeff! Which one will be your first?


Those Trinidad's look and smell awesome so it will probably be the one. I am waiting on the box codes to see if they are all fresh or if some might be ready to smoke.


----------



## astripp

The first package of my latest order arrived today. A dress box of party shorts.


Hopefully the other two boxes arrive tomorrow.


----------



## HydroRaven

What else did you order, Andrew?


----------



## astripp

Box of Choix Supreme, RASS, and a 3 pack of CoRo


----------



## astripp

The RASS and ERDM Choix Supreme arrived as well as my 3 pack of CoRos. The RASS are Nov 10, so need to sleep for a while but the ERDM were from April '09 so I'll try one tomorrow.


----------



## chu2

My first dip in the shallow end:


----------



## HydroRaven

Nice grab Matt. Let me know what you think about those Petit Robustos. I had one before, but I was not in the appropriate setting to appreciate it fully


----------



## chasingstanley

chu2 said:


> My first dip in the shallow end:


These HdM's are little gems, smoke them often - just recently finished a box.


----------



## Frinkiac7

SEP 08, looking great!


----------



## CeeGar

Those are beautiul, Ben!


----------



## ninersfan

PL Encantos are rollin'!!

Found a source for the Sancho Panza Quijotes (RE - Spain, Double Corona) and am considering these as well. Anyone heard anything on this stick? This is the first RE from that marca.


----------



## TrippMc4

Just got back from a well deserved vacation. Picked these up along the way!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Those look sweet enjoy Tripp!:mrgreen:


----------



## BMack

Oh man! Those look amazing Tripp!


----------



## astripp

Envious!


----------



## kylej1

Must have RA Especial de Allones, very jealous.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Those look good, Tripp! I picked up some of the same myself a couple of months ago, haven't smoked any yet. Please let us know how they smoke when you do light one up!


----------



## 96Brigadier

Cab of Cohiba Siglo II from OCT-06. Lit one up two days ago, fantastic smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

96Brigadier said:


> Cab of Cohiba Siglo II from OCT-06. Lit one up two days ago, fantastic smoke.


Steve
When I first came to Puff, a FOG once told me
"If you find anything from 06, buy it"
Great pick-up
Please post notes or reviews when you lite one up


----------



## HydroRaven

This just came in a few minutes ago:


----------



## socapots

new arrivals


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just got in another 50 cab of my beloved 03 Hoyo Des Dieux. I even found the same box code as the ones I already had. :banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> This just came in a few minutes ago:


_WOW a March 1999 box what a score!_


----------



## HydroRaven

Yeah, resting them now Tony, I can't wait to see how they smoke in a few weeks :thumb:

I think they still have a few boxes with some age, if you shoot me a PM, I'll let you know where


----------



## kylej1

2 Reynaldo CGs came in today.


----------



## Tredegar

3/3 Made it today.

JL Petite Corona May 08
RyJ Mille Fleurs Oct 10
RG Panatela Extra Jun 10

All look and smell wonderful.


----------



## ninersfan

The PL Encantos arrived today - incredibly fast shipping, especially considering they were shipped on 5/11.


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## JGD

Received a box of Partagas Serie D Especial LE today, and I am expecting a 50 cab of shorts and a 50 cab of Boli PCs later this week!


----------



## HydroRaven

Good catch Tim!

Jim, your order oddly resembles what I ordered a month ago, except instead of the BPC I ordered a 25 cab of CoRo


----------



## smelvis

Box or 2009 Upmann #2's Thanks brother!


----------



## Son Of Thor

ninersfan said:


> The PL Encantos arrived today - incredibly fast shipping, especially considering they were shipped on 5/11.


I'm still waiting for my box to arrive. I've been looking forward to trying these for awhile now.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

got this from a split shipment today

























still waiting on the Monte 4's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:rockon::rockon::rockon:
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## socalocmatt

Box of Siglo I and Monte #4.


----------



## bdw1984

STOP POSTING ABOUT SOURCES!!! It's not cute, it's not funny,it puts our hobby at risk.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I asked for it to be cleaned up.*


----------



## gentimmy

dump the girlfriend and place more orders?

I'm seriously considering

:boohoo:


----------



## gentimmy

kept the girlfriend, ordered a 5'r of Monte 4's....compromise


----------



## Herf N Turf

bdw1984 said:


> STOP POSTING ABOUT SOURCES!!! It's not cute, it's not funny,it puts our hobby at risk.


It appears that some people might be well advised to read through the:

"How to lose access to the Habanos Section" sticky. :dunno:


----------



## Big Rick

Got the Bolivar Belicosos Fino (June 2010) today. My God they smell great. How long until I can have one? I need to know if Bull is still batting a thousand with his recommendations!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> STOP POSTING ABOUT SOURCES!!! It's not cute, it's not funny,it puts our hobby at risk.


IMHO this whole thread puts you at risk! To post pictures of ones illegal acquisition's. Is and i mean no offense to anyone here. Not exactly the wisest thing to do!ainkiller::ballchain::deadhorse:


----------



## gentimmy

That's very true Tony, but I'm not sure anyone's interested in individuals posting up a box or two....but the danger/risk is still there

Those look great, Rick.


----------



## Son Of Thor

My PL encantos arrived today.


----------



## HydroRaven

Speak for yourself Tony. Some of us aren't breaking any laws at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Speak for yourself Tony. Some of us aren't breaking any laws at all.


That's right Dave for you it is okay! For others fearing fines and consequence it is not!
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## HydroRaven

It's all about risk and reward, right


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couldn't have said it any better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLurch

Received my Punch Punch's today....to my surprise the box date was October '09....had one right away, going to let the rest settle....the first bit was a little grassy, but it settled into some really nice flavors...will be interested to see what these turn out like. Also, received some JLP Cazadores for my daily smoke, simply love those things.


----------



## smelvis




----------



## Rodeo

VaVaVoom! Very nice Dave! That all came last week?


----------



## TXsmoker

Thanks Dave, now Im drooling. :jaw:


----------



## smelvis

Rodeo said:


> VaVaVoom! Very nice Dave! That all came last week?


Yes except two came in today a few more in the air. Stocking up may unload some nons for the first time ever.


----------



## hoosiers2006

Dave,

That is awesome. Nice job.


----------



## gentimmy

Dave,

my jealousy spawns extreme hate


kidding, nice snags man


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Dave that's a serious purchase right there


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Other than the obvious fact of have lots of wonderful cigars is there another reason to buy cc in bulk like that. Do you save on shipping or do you get some other type of purchasing power with an order that big.jw


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


>


Enjoy them Dave glad they showed up safe and sound!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Dave's a man on a mission.........enjoy those buuttes!*


----------



## smelvis

4pistonjosh said:


> Other than the obvious fact of have lots of wonderful cigars is there another reason to buy cc in bulk like that. Do you save on shipping or do you get some other type of purchasing power with an order that big.jw


Shipping is free except a box I bought from a brother, Most of these were not ordered at the same time, I order when I see what I want at the right price.


----------



## socalocmatt

Dave, what's the box in the bottom left next to the WOA?


----------



## titlowda

Looks like Sol Cubano Artisans.


----------



## smelvis

titlowda said:


> Looks like Sol Cubano Artisans.


Correct and the Fuentes are Best Sellers.


----------



## titlowda

Was drooling over the picture so long I was picking everything out. Even the fact that they are on a familiar tray. 


Sad I know:cheeky: But I miss being overseas where I could get them freely. Now between clearance levels and [email protected] maryland it will be a while.


----------



## StogieNinja

smelvis said:


>


holy moses!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

szyzk said:


> 15 Por Larranga marevas via a cab split... Rough, rustic looking wrappers and an INCREDIBLE smell. Can't wait to try one!


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Rock31

Nice haul Dave.


----------



## ninersfan

SLR Regios and LGC Tainos. Very eager to try the Tainos. From what I've heard and read, they are a very distinctive and interesting smoke. Looking forward to pairing them up with various adult beverages.


----------



## asmartbull

ninersfan said:


> SLR Regios and LGC Tainos. Very eager to try the Tainos. From what I've heard and read, they are a very distinctive and interesting smoke. Looking forward to pairing them up with various adult beverages.


 Nice pick ups.....Might want to try them first with water, coffee, iced tea.....Some adult bev can *easily* over-power their flavor....I have found that rum works well with the Tainos......lifes a journey...


----------



## Barefoot

RASCC - can't wait to have at them.


----------



## kylej1

Got a box of VR Familiar in the air. Hopefully lands soon.


----------



## dragonhead08

I don't know what happened but I just got access to this part of the forum.. Me likey!


----------



## JGD

3 Pack of the Che re-release. I am very excited to give these a try.


----------



## Rock31

So you're the one that snagged em up


----------



## kylej1

I wanted to snag those to, lucky man.


----------



## JGD

Rock31 said:


> So you're the one that snagged em up





kylej1 said:


> I wanted to snag those to, lucky man.


Yup. I'm honestly not expecting them to be amazing. However, I still have hope that in a few years they will be as good as the first release (though I have never had a first release Che, I have heard great things).


----------



## kylej1

Nov 09


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*When I see these pictures I always scoot close to the screen and sniff!:der:*


----------



## bpegler

JGD said:


> Yup. I'm honestly not expecting them to be amazing. However, I still have hope that in a few years they will be as good as the first release (though I have never had a first release Che, I have heard great things).


A very cool looking cigar! It will be interesting to see how these smoke.

Take a picture of the band for us.

As for me, I've got another box of RyJ Hermosos No.2 ordered.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of boxes of Sig I and Reyes morning smokes give the shorts a break!


----------



## TXsmoker

Box of Part Habanero's, box of (10)Boli GM's, and a box of Party Culebra's.


----------



## TXsmoker

Box of H. Upmann Mag 46, Nov 09, and a 5x3 of Cohiba Robusto's, Oct. 09.


----------



## HydroRaven

Good job Adam. Seems like you have quite the variety order there!


----------



## TXsmoker

HydroRaven said:


> Good job Adam. Seems like you have quite the variety order there!


Thanks. Ive been branching out from my usual PC sized smokes lately, and its been worth it so far. The BGM's and CoRo's get so much attention around here that I had to give them a shot, and any culebra gets my attention.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> give the shorts a break!


*
Say it isn't sooooooo......*:target:


----------



## socapots

hopefully receive a box of party shorts, and Cristobal el p's in the comming weeks.
See how fast it happens.


----------



## smelvis

Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> Say it isn't sooooooo......*:target:


Don't believe him Dave he's just testing us to see how gullible we are :biggrin:


----------



## Schumi5

Box of Boli RC's came in today. SEP 10. Into the freezer and then some humi time!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

smelvis said:


> Don't believe him Dave he's just testing us to see how gullible we are :biggrin:


*My usual place is OUT of them so I too think there may be a small fib involved in this story.:blah:*


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## asmartbull

Esplendido's, 06....already in the freezer


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Esplendido's, 06....already in the freezer


Damn Bull that was quick enjoy my brother!


----------



## smelvis




----------



## HydroRaven

smelvis said:


>


It all looks good except for the left side Dave :lalala:


----------



## smelvis

Sorry Dave just take picture once in awhile when putting stuff in the freezer the 90th are pretty good bro, If I had the talent I would use the fuzzy thing to block the nons  My CC humi runeth over LOL

I may actually for the 1st time sell some non CC's thinking about it pretty hard maybe 500 or so premiums that I have way to many of.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> It all looks good except for the left side Dave :lalala:


+1
Enjoy them my brother!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Captnstabn

smelvis said:


> Sorry Dave just take picture once in awhile when putting stuff in the freezer the 90th are pretty good bro, If I had the talent I would use the fuzzy thing to block the nons  My CC humi runeth over LOL
> 
> I may actually for the 1st time sell some non CC's thinking about it pretty hard maybe 500 or so premiums that I have way to many of.


I'm calling first dibs! :high5:


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


> Sorry Dave just take picture once in awhile when putting stuff in the freezer the 90th are pretty good bro, If I had the talent I would use the fuzzy thing to block the nons  My CC humi runeth over LOL
> 
> I may actually for the 1st time sell some non CC's thinking about it pretty hard maybe 500 or so premiums that I have way to many of.


Dave...selling NC's ???
Perhaps you should first stop buying them........................:banana:


----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> Dave...selling NC's ???
> Perhaps you should first stop buying them........................:banana:


LOL Smart ass  Changing directions again is all. a forever changing inventory I always think about it but haven't sold anything yet except to help a brother out of something he couldn't find.

I can't stop buying no matter how hard I try :lalala: I have slowed down some!! :redface:


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


> LOL Smart ass  Changing directions again is all. a forever changing inventory I always think about it but haven't sold anything yet except to help a brother out of something he couldn't find.
> 
> I can't stop buying no matter how hard I try :lalala: I have slowed down some!! :redface:


 I think you would be hard pressed to find enough friends to even have a good intervention.........We would turn it into a hurf....:bounce:


----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> I think you would be hard pressed to find enough friends to even have a good intervention.........We would turn it into a hurf....:bounce:


I did have friend once :redface:


----------



## Mr_mich

smelvis said:


> Sorry Dave just take picture once in awhile when putting stuff in the freezer the 90th are pretty good bro, If I had the talent I would use the fuzzy thing to block the nons  My CC humi runeth over LOL
> 
> I may actually for the 1st time sell some non CC's thinking about it pretty hard maybe 500 or so premiums that I have way to many of.


Sell some nc to make room for CC 

I will have to watch the WTS form, I don't smoke as many NC as I used to but its hard to pass up the good stuff no matter where its from.


----------



## Rock31

Into the freezer today went:

9x Monte #2 from 08
Box split of RyJ Short Churchills
Box split of Monte Grand Edmundo EL 2010 - had to see what these were all about.


----------



## Habano

Rock31 said:


> Into the freezer today went:
> 
> 9x Monte #2 from 08
> Box split of RyJ Short Churchills
> Box split of Monte Grand Edmundo EL 2010 - had to see what these were all about.


Nice. First time getting your feet Ray man?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Into the freezer today went:
> 
> 9x Monte #2 from 08
> Box split of RyJ Short Churchills
> Box split of Monte Grand Edmundo EL 2010 - had to see what these were all about.


Nice grab enjoy bro!:martini:


----------



## gator_79

Rock31 said:


> Into the freezer today went:
> 
> 9x Monte #2 from 08
> Box split of RyJ Short Churchills
> Box split of Monte Grand Edmundo EL 2010 - had to see what these were all about.


Nice grab. The Monte GE's are the best cigar I have ever had. The #2's are good too. As for the RyJ's I haven't had one yet but I have a 10 of them taking a nap. I'll try one soon.


----------



## Rock31

Starbuck said:


> Nice. First time getting your feet Ray man?


First dip did not go so well...LoL!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice grab enjoy bro!:martini:


Thanks mentor!



gator_79 said:


> Nice grab. The Monte GE's are the best cigar I have ever had. The #2's are good too. As for the RyJ's I haven't had one yet but I have a 10 of them taking a nap. I'll try one soon.


Glad to hear, the Montes seem to be all the rage right now, had to give the ELs a try.


----------



## KcJason1

Received my first batch o CC's friday.. Took 7 days till door.. They are back in the fridge now from the freezer...

Picked up some Monte 2, CoRo, and Some Quintero y hermanos... Just dipped a toe in... In a week or two I will put in a good order!


----------



## BDog

Dress Box - Party Short Sept/10'
7 days to receive

May freeze em if I dont smoke through them first. More birds in the air :tu:


----------



## Rock31

Bruce just freeze em, no reason to take the chance of something happening 

Nice pickup!


----------



## hoosiers2006

Just received my box of 10 2010 Montecristo GE LE's. Posted a pic in the thread titled Just beautiful, cannot wait to smoke em. Took 9 days but def worth it.


----------



## Rock31

Boli RC MAY 08


----------



## smelvis

Partagas Serie D No.(25)
El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme (25)	
Montecristo No. 4 (25)


----------



## socapots

both from 2010.
one june one dec.. i think it actually said dic.. but ima guess it ment dec. lol. unless its a fraud.


----------



## smelvis

SLB BBF x 2


----------



## BDog

ErDM Choix Supreme - (25) Nov 09' whoo hoo!


----------



## HydroRaven

socapots said:


> i think it actually said dic.. but ima guess it ment dec. lol. unless its a fraud.


Remember that they speak Spanish in Cuba, so *December* is actually *diciembre*


----------



## socapots

lol.
good point. lol


----------



## pao444life

i'm so happy to be able to be here! these three months have taken a while.

i just ordered 2 boxes of cc': partagas shorts and cohiba siglo I. I'll be happy to share a couple if anyone wants to give either of them a try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BDog said:


> ErDM Choix Supreme - (25) Nov 09' whoo hoo!


Great in the morning with iced coffee enjoy bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tea:


----------



## astripp

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great in the morning with iced coffee enjoy bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tea:


+1 to that.


----------



## KcJason1

RASSCC (25)
Party 898 (10)
HDM Epi 1 (3)


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> RASSCC (25)
> Party 898 (10)
> HDM Epi 1 (3)


Very nice Jason!


----------



## Rock31

yum yum yum yum yum delicioso!


----------



## asmartbull

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## harley33

Ray- Those look like they were made in Hershey Pennsylvania.... Beautiful!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Those look tasty Ray!


----------



## gentimmy

nom nom nom Ray, those look amazing


----------



## Rock31

they smell incredible! this weekend one is going down for sure!


----------



## KcJason1

Beau Ti Full Ray!!!


----------



## bdw1984

RyJ Hermoso No. 2
PSD Especial EL
Monte Gran Edmundo EL
JL 1


----------



## BDog

Big Fan of the Vegas Robaina Famosos and so those Unico's must be a delightful smoke as well! Report back Ray with thoughts as a box purchase may be in my future!


----------



## Rock31

First one is going down Sunday after the charity bike ride.


----------



## bpegler

bdw1984 said:


> RyJ Hermoso No. 2
> PSD Especial EL
> Monte Gran Edmundo EL
> JL 1


Great sticks, those RyJs are spectacular.


----------



## bboz

Psp2
H Upmann Mag 50


----------



## APBTMarcel

socapots said:


> been placing an order every time i get one in.. so hopefully every 10-20 days i'll have cigars at the door. lol.


That is a fantastic idea! I love getting shipments/trades in as often as possible.


----------



## KcJason1

That was quick... took 5 days to get to my doorstep! Nice surprise.. was hoping they would be here on WED.. lol

898's nov 09
RASSCC nov 10
EPI 1... ?!?!




























Seeing that the 898's are from nov 09'.. Do any of you knowledgeable guys know if they are ready yet? After a few weeks in the humi to get reacclimated of course?

Also how long before the RASSCC nov 10' are ready? Or are they good ROTT?

Thanks
J


----------



## ninersfan

San Cristobal El Principes and PSP No. 2's are en route.


----------



## titlowda

Patty Shorts Dress Box


----------



## HydroRaven

RASCC are usually good to go after a short acclimatization period. I would wait longer on the 8-9-8 if I were you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

titlowda said:


> Patty Shorts Dress Box


:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## bdw1984

2 boxes of shorts... price was too good. Didn't want to wait for cab


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shorts you say what are those!
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
Enjoy my brother!


----------



## smelvis

Two out of five came in yesterday, will post when they all get here.


----------



## PJD

25 Monte #2s (Mar 2010) and 10 Lusitanias (May 2008). Total time about 10 days, via a very roundabout route. Arrived in perfect shape.


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## Chris R

06 Cohiba Corona especiales, not really a fan of this 5X5 Packing but you don't smoke the packing.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Beautiful looking cigars.


----------



## CeeGar

I don't usually post pics, but I couldn't help myself with these. They just smelled so good and were so purdy :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis

I went nuts the last ten day and ordered ten boxes, two have arrived and waiting patiently for the rest if timing works i will post photos when they all get here.


----------



## APBTMarcel

smelvis said:


> I went nuts the last ten day and ordered ten boxes, two have arrived and waiting patiently for the rest if timing works i will post photos when they all get here.


Wow!!! I can't wait until I can order ten boxes, I guess I could but my CC would be struggling, lol. Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Rock31

Dave you are sick  looking forward to pics.


----------



## astripp

I like this place, because y'all make me feel like I don't have a buying problem.


----------



## Barefoot

Nov 08 El Principe - can't wait for them to emerge from the freeze nap!


----------



## APBTMarcel

You will love them Matt, I have a box sitting but they are 2010's so rest time it is.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> I don't usually post pics, but I couldn't help myself with these. They just smelled so good and were so purdy :smoke2:


:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Received my bundle of Johnny O dark sublimes today. They smell great and have a closed foot on them. I took a few out and they seemed a little underfilled so I hope they smoke ok.


----------



## mike91LX

just put an order in for a box of BHK 54's. cant wait until they get here


----------



## aea6574

Box of Party Shorts, need to find out what all the fuss is about.

Sitting in the fridge getting ready for the freezer.

Best regards, tony


----------



## socapots

smelvis said:


> I went nuts the last ten day and ordered ten boxes, two have arrived and waiting patiently for the rest if timing works i will post photos when they all get here.


wow. 
thats just crazy man. lol.
take pics for sure. lol


----------



## smelvis

socapots said:


> wow.
> thats just crazy man. lol.
> take pics for sure. lol


three more came today so I have five in so far, getting impatient LOL :boohoo:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*10 boxes of over-hyped and over rated cigars? You're killing us here.:rapture:

:smoke2:
*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Box of Party Shorts, need to find out what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Sitting in the fridge getting ready for the freezer.
> 
> Best regards, tony


:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Habano

mike91LX said:


> just put an order in for a box of BHK 54's. cant wait until they get here


Enjoy those awesome sticks! I'm about due for another smoke from a BHK.


----------



## mikejh

mike91lx said:


> just put an order in for a box of bhk 54's. Cant wait until they get here


whuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## smelvis

Okay I got three more today and ordered another last night so I'm posting what I have so I can put this stuff away. Thee ones I didn't open are the Cohiba Maduro genios

Damn can't get photobucket to stay rotated, sorry.


----------



## Barefoot

Oley chit!


----------



## mikejh

Whuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## aea6574

wow, what are those M80s?


----------



## Mr_mich

Dave, that is one hell of a lot of great looking cigars.


----------



## Mr_mich

ok, nothing compared to Dav's pull, but here are my new kids on the block.

5-Boli Corona Extra


----------



## StogieNinja

Dang, Dave, incredible!

Mr_Mich, those look great!


----------



## smelvis

aea6574 said:


> wow, what are those M80s?


Yeah they are, I wish I could get the dang picture staight I rotate them but the won't stay straight. Dang it :mad2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Okay I got three more today and ordered another last night so I'm posting what I have so I can put this stuff away. Thee ones I didn't open are the Cohiba Maduro genios
> 
> Damn can't get photobucket to stay rotated, sorry.


:first::first::first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Great purchases Dave! Mind-blowing as always my friend!


----------



## loki993

I love and hate coming here to drool over this thread all at the same time lol.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Good thing your pick-up is a dually.:biggrin1: Nice haul Dave.*


----------



## Son Of Thor

Partial box of Party P2's from TEB May 08


----------



## socapots

smelvis said:


> Okay I got three more today and ordered another last night so I'm posting what I have so I can put this stuff away. Thee ones I didn't open are the Cohiba Maduro genios
> 
> Damn can't get photobucket to stay rotated, sorry.


now thats some good looking smokes man


----------



## smelvis

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Good thing your pick-up is a dually.:biggrin1: Nice haul Dave.*


Thanks Dave, BTW I don't own a car can't afford a truck and cigar  :dunno:


----------



## HydroRaven

Who needs a car when you got all those cigars?


----------



## mikejh

3 pack monte petit edmundo tubos, they smell like honey


----------



## neocacher

I pulled the plug today and made my first order. A box of 25 portages shorts! I think a good place to start after all the recommendations. Will I get a 20 minute smoke out of them or a bit more?


----------



## donovanrichardson

neocacher said:


> I pulled the plug today and made my first order. A box of 25 portages shorts! I think a good place to start after all the recommendations. Will I get a 20 minute smoke out of them or a bit more?


I would say even as a very fast smoker, you'll get at least 20 minutes. I remember making mine last about a half hour or 35 minutes, great place to start though my man!


----------



## lukesparksoff

6 MC #2, one didn't make the drive home LOL


----------



## bdw1984

Box of Monte sublimes


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Eric and Ben!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

got a double hit today,Boys..not only new humi from Waxing Moon:



but these lovelies also arrived today:


Boli Corona Extra NOV 10
HU Mag 46 ENE 10



HdM Epi JUN 09
HU #2 ABR 10



Party 898 DIC 09



JL Seleccion #1 SEP 08

there's only one rational response to a day like today
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

now,what to put in the new humi?:dunno:


----------



## TrippMc4

Wow! That's quite a haul. That humi looks gorgeous!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

TrippMc4 said:


> Wow! That's quite a haul. That humi looks gorgeous!


gorgeous is definitely an understatement, my friend. She is without a doubt, the most absolutely totally utterly freaking gorgeous thing I've ever seen that wasn't wearing a brazilian bikini and high heels.


----------



## Arnie

Beautiful humi, Pete!! I saw that one on the waxingmoon thread, I think. Aren't they just breath taking in person? And mine doesn't nag or ask me to take out the trash or....

Nice smokes too.


----------



## CeeGar

What a score, Pete! Congratulations :whoo:


----------



## smelvis

Pretty Pete and an Ed special what a great day!


----------



## Rock31

nice waxingmoon!


----------



## bdw1984

Boxes of:
02 LGC Medaille D'or No. 1
08 Boli Corona Gigantes
08 PLPC cab
05 Cohiba Lancero

I'm no Smelvis, but I try! Had a good month, more to come...


----------



## donovanrichardson

bdw1984 said:


> Boxes of:
> 02 LGC Medaille D'or No. 1
> 08 Boli Corona Gigantes
> 08 PLPC cab
> 05 Cohiba Lancero
> 
> I'm no Smelvis, but I try! Had a good month, more to come...


Wow man, grab purchases! Those all sound awesome my man!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

As if the other thread didn't make me drool enough, now I can see this thread...

My wallet hurts


----------



## TrippMc4

Ok, I don't get this excited about much, but these beauties came in today!!!!!

AGO '06!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpegler

TrippMc4 said:


> Ok, I don't get this excited about much, but these beauties came in today!!!!!
> 
> AGO '06!!!!!!!!


Those are RAVIshing, aren't they?


----------



## smelvis

Montecristo No. 5 shipped on the 24th unbelievable huh! Waiting on two more shipped on the 16th.


Bob those are Gorgeous, I know you will say I suck but I have yet to try one, I am looking now as you and others rave about them I guess they must be worth the price, man hard to buy them all 

Correction I guess they are Tripps, same saying goes WTG Delicious!


----------



## harley33

I got some of the same thing about a month ago and they were RAVIshing as well.

Half way during vacation in 8 days (boy do I need it), I think that I will hit them up again for one more 15 count.


----------



## asmartbull

You guys really like those 06's ???
I guess there is no accounting for taste......




:mrgreen:


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

Two boxes of Montecristo 2's. Tasty, tasty cigars.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Rock31

enjoy your smokes!


----------



## eyesack

1 VR Famoso (~2008 )
2 Punch Churchills FR OVSU (1998 )
1 Bolivar Corona Extra (Nov. 06 )
1 Monte #4 (~06 )
2 Flor de cano Preferidos (1998 )
2 Statos de Luxe Delerios (1998 )
1 Cohiba Exquisito 2006, in cardboard sleeve
Plus one more Statos de Luxe Delerios (1998 ) as a hitchhiker 

Happy 4th of July to me!    I haven't bought anything since November or so. I'd say this was $75.00 well-spent?

The real test will be that Cohiba Exquisito 2006. I haven't loved any Cohiba I've smoked yet, but then again, I don't have much experience. I have one Esplendido and a GR sitting in my humi, but the GR is for graduation in a year and a half hehehe. (Thanks, Bearded Batman!)


----------



## mvorbrodt

Just pulled the trigger on a box of 12 Trinidad RE ray:


----------



## APBTMarcel

mvorbrodt said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a box of 12 Trinidad RE ray:


Very nice, hope they treat you well.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

okay, I admit it; I went a little apeshit on my latest shopping spree, but I love a good sale. And I think it's worth repeating that fewer things are better than coming home from a long-ass bullshit day at work and seeing a package from the Habanos Fairy. check out these lovely morsels of Cuban goodness:



2 boxes of these RASCC Nov 10



Nov 09 Trini robusto T's



25 cab Siglo I Nov 09, which I believe you knuckleheads have mentioned are smoking nicely now after they've stabilised at around 60-63?

and last, but definitely not least:



VR Don Alejandro Jul 08. As soon as I saw these babies, 2 words popped into my head. "Football-watching cigar"(okay, 3 words). I just hope the NFL gets it's shit together, cuz I wanna smoke the first one on Opening Day.

well, the birds seem to be getting thru safely these days. Which is good cuz I got more cominghelp: me)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eyesack said:


> 1 VR Famoso (~2008 )
> 2 Punch Churchills FR OVSU (1998 )
> 1 Bolivar Corona Extra (Nov. 06 )
> 1 Monte #4 (~06 )
> 2 Flor de cano Preferidos (1998 )
> 2 Statos de Luxe Delerios (1998 )
> 1 Cohiba Exquisito 2006, in cardboard sleeve
> Plus one more Statos de Luxe Delerios (1998 ) as a hitchhiker
> 
> Happy 4th of July to me!    I haven't bought anything since November or so. I'd say this was $75.00 well-spent?
> 
> The real test will be that Cohiba Exquisito 2006. I haven't loved any Cohiba I've smoked yet, but then again, I don't have much experience. I have one Esplendido and a GR sitting in my humi, but the GR is for graduation in a year and a half hehehe. (Thanks, Bearded Batman!)


Nice BRo! enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:car::smoke2::boom:


----------



## mike91LX

just got this in. been looking for one of these for a LONG time.


----------



## Habano

mike91LX said:


> just got this in. been looking for one of these for a LONG time.


Very nice Mike! Fan of the jars as well. Been waiting to pull the trigger on a Siglo VI jar.


----------



## Habano

Here is my latest haul. I got these in last week.


----------



## mike91LX

yeah once i got the first one i got the gotta have them all sickness. have 2 P1 jars, the LGC, and am going to be putting in an order for the H. Uppmann noellas soon

wow nice pick ups david


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> Here is my latest haul. I got these in last week.


Those PSD1s look fantastic! Hard to find an intact box these days. One of my favorites.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Here is my latest haul. I got these in last week.


Wow those Partagas are sweet i remember them like yesterday! You know what they say about memories right! They are for those that have nothing lol!:mischief:
Enjoy!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Pick up David!!


----------



## Frinkiac7

I checked up on a cab of SLR DCs I bought earlier in the year and was shocked and heartbroken to see that the wrappers on a good number of them have split, cracked, or popped. Confused as to how this happened because the wrapper either splits or unravels right at the foot on some of them, I can't tell if it's from them getting knicked while the cab was knocked around and proceeding from there, or just a humidity shift that caused some to come undone. The ones that do have damage are all near the foot...kind of strange and tragic that such a great and not-so-common cigar had to suffer that. 

I figure with some vegetable glue they will be okay, but it was a shame. Never had the same thing happen with any other cab, my guess is they shipped that way and I never did a thorough enough inspection the first time around. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Sorry to hear that Ben. Hope you can get them into shape and hopefully they taste amazing to make up for it a little.


----------



## Habano

Frinkiac7 said:


> I checked up on a cab of SLR DCs I bought earlier in the year and was shocked and heartbroken to see that the wrappers on a good number of them have split, cracked, or popped. Confused as to how this happened because the wrapper either splits or unravels right at the foot on some of them, I can't tell if it's from them getting knicked while the cab was knocked around and proceeding from there, or just a humidity shift that caused some to come undone. The ones that do have damage are all near the foot...kind of strange and tragic that such a great and not-so-common cigar had to suffer that.
> 
> I figure with some vegetable glue they will be okay, but it was a shame. Never had the same thing happen with any other cab, my guess is they shipped that way and I never did a thorough enough inspection the first time around. Oh well, lesson learned.


Sorry to hear Ben. Have you thought about contacting the vendor for a discount on the damaged sticks? Possible replacement box? If you can, take some pics and email it to them for proof to show them how bad the damage is. That would be unacceptable to me and I'd be looking for some sort of an aplogoy on the vendors end to make it right.


----------



## neocacher

Box of RASCC today after researching this 2nd purchase for what seemed forever! Then it all came down to what was available! LOL. Amazing how many of the good small smokes are hard to get from certain places! Now i am looking for a 3rd box of teeny weeny smokes!


----------



## TrippMc4

Well, I wouldn't say this is my latest purchase, but I just got in a cab of PLPC. I never thought these would get here as this box shipped May 30th!!! Imagine my surprise when they showed up at my doorstep today. I'm in the process of inspecting them since they have been in transit for almost a month and a half! Hope they are all ok...


----------



## mvorbrodt

After sitting on my hands for nearly 5 months I pulled the trigger again last week. Looks like my lucky charm is back


----------



## Frinkiac7

Starbuck said:


> Sorry to hear Ben. Have you thought about contacting the vendor for a discount on the damaged sticks? Possible replacement box? If you can, take some pics and email it to them for proof to show them how bad the damage is. That would be unacceptable to me and I'd be looking for some sort of an aplogoy on the vendors end to make it right.


I would except that it has been so long. I didn't notice anything awry at first so if it was buried in the box or the wrappers have busted since then, I'm calling it oversight on my part. Lesson learned, check up regularly on them!
I think a little vegetable glue will make them serviceable, though. Luckily there are still plenty of intact ones.


----------



## Chris R

2 boxes of 2011 Party Shorts. My first boxes from the 2011 crop.


----------



## Habano

TrippMc4 said:


> Well, I wouldn't say this is my latest purchase, but I just got in a cab of PLPC. I never thought these would get here as this box shipped May 30th!!! Imagine my surprise when they showed up at my doorstep today. I'm in the process of inspecting them since they have been in transit for almost a month and a half! Hope they are all ok...


Nothing like coming home to a surprise on Monday night after work, especially when you had more than likely written them off as a loss. Throw them in the cooler or humidor for a couple of months, and I am sure they will be just fine.


----------



## Son Of Thor

A box and a half of Ramon Allones Lusitanos


----------



## APBTMarcel

Son Of Thor said:


> A box and a half of Ramon Allones Lusitanos


Yum yum, any date?


----------



## Son Of Thor

APBTMarcel said:


> Yum yum, any date?


LRE ABR 10 on both boxes


----------



## Rock31

Nice pickups love those Party Shorts.


----------



## szyzk

Chris R said:


> 2 boxes of 2011 Party Shorts. My first boxes from the 2011 crop.


I'd love to hear your thoughts on the 11 versus the 10!


----------



## neocacher

Fonseca Delicias box of 25 - wanted to try a cheap little longer smoke. Oh well. we shall see! My 3rd box purchase since i started. 
First Box - P. Shorts
2nd Box - Rascc
3rd Box - F. Delicias.

Any bets on my 4th box? lol.


----------



## EricF

These weren't a purchase, but some sticks I got in a trade. 
The Punch are from '00, the Fonsecas and JLP are from '99 and the youngest stick is from '09!!!!!!


----------



## neocacher

neocacher said:


> Box of RASCC today after researching this 2nd purchase for what seemed forever! Then it all came down to what was available! LOL. Amazing how many of the good small smokes are hard to get from certain places! Now i am looking for a 3rd box of teeny weeny smokes!


You can imagine my surprise, when I got home from work and found this package on my doorstep! Just 5 days. Nov 10 packaging. They will sit in my dry box humidor for a few days before I test one! It's going to be hard to wait!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chris R said:


> 2 boxes of 2011 Party Shorts. My first boxes from the 2011 crop.


:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## neocacher

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


One of your favorites. How long are you going to wait to try one?


----------



## mvorbrodt

Pulled the trigger on a box of Monti #4... I know I know, but everyone says they're so good so I guess I'll give them a try, again...


----------



## Chris R

szyzk said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on the 11 versus the 10!


I would but I don't have any of the '10 shorts to compare it to.
In general though these seem to be well constructed with good quality wrappers. 
I do plan to do a comparison review between these and my '06 one these have had some time to settle.


----------



## HydroRaven

Chris R said:


> I would but I don't have any of the '10 shorts to compare it to.
> In general though these seem to be well constructed with good quality wrappers.
> I do plan to do a comparison review between these and my '06 one these have had some time to settle.


PM me your addy.


----------



## dav0

Box (25) RASS
Box (10) Monte #4


----------



## Chris R

HydroRaven said:


> PM me your addy.


PM sent:smoke:


----------



## neocacher

I ordered some cheapies for consumption immediately (of course with some rest)

Fonseca Delicias
JLP Cazadores


----------



## Barefoot

1 box El Rey Del Mundo PC to broaden the spectrum a bit.


----------



## Khanman

A box of Bolivar Petit Coronas and a box of Trinidad Reyes....can't wait to try them out!


----------



## APBTMarcel

Khanman said:


> A box of Bolivar Petit Coronas and a box of Trinidad Reyes....can't wait to try them out!


Great purchase! I can't wait to try both either. Luckily I have a Trini Reyes in the humi.


----------



## Habano

10 Reynaldo Torpedo Custom Rolls
5 Reynaldo Double Robusto Custom Rolls
5 Hamlet Churchill Custom Rolls










Hamlet Churchill (top)
Reynaldo Torpedo (middle)
Reynaldo Double Robusto (bottom)


----------



## harley33

David - I see that you have found your customs! Enjoy!


----------



## Son Of Thor

A box of RASS from July 05


----------



## Habano

harley33 said:


> David - I see that you have found your customs! Enjoy!


Haha yes sir Jeff. Still looking for a few. I've had the Reynaldo's before, but not the Hamlet. Would love to get my hands on a few other well known custom rolls.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

All these custom rolled cigars have me intrigued. Nice purchase


----------



## astripp

Nice custom rolls! Sometime I want to get my hands on some Handsome Jimmy Salomons, since they are my favorite looking vitola.


----------



## Mr_mich

If CC's were legal this what i would have gotten in today.

5 - Monte 5' from 06
5 - Punch Punch - 07
5 - Fonseca Cosacos - 07


----------



## mikejh

Mr_mich said:


> If CC's were legal this what i would have gotten in today.
> 
> 5 - Monte 5' from 06
> 5 - Punch Punch - 07
> 5 - Fonseca Cosacos - 07


wow, too bad they are, that would have been good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mr_mich said:


> If CC's were legal this what i would have gotten in today.
> 
> 5 - Monte 5' from 06
> 5 - Punch Punch - 07
> 5 - Fonseca Cosacos - 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> :spy::spy::spy::spy::spy:
> Enjoy my brother!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mr_mich said:


> If CC's were legal this what i would have gotten in today.
> 
> 5 - Monte 5' from 06
> 5 - Punch Punch - 07
> 5 - Fonseca Cosacos - 07


Too bad they never showed up. :-| They sure look like they may have been a fine leaf to burn!


----------



## s_vivo

Half a box of '97 Partagas 898 unvarnished =D.


----------



## Schumi5

Box of Monte #2's from Feb 2010
Box of Party P2's from Nov 2010


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

these beauties touched down earlier today



CoRos OPA ABR 09

if the 09's are smoking as nicely as youse mugs say they are, then these should be a treat.


----------



## bdw1984

You guys don't even want to know... it's getting reeeeeeeeeal ugly over here.


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> You guys don't even want to know... it's getting reeeeeeeeeal ugly over here.


Oh now you have to tell us Ben. At least a teaser? Based on our PM's I think I may know what might be in the works? LOL. Either way enjoy!


----------



## smelvis

Sorry easier to take just one Picture, One box I got from a Friend The EC short came from a troop auction I won. More coming..


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

smelvis said:


> Sorry easier to take just one Picture, One box I got from a Friend The EC short came from a troop auction I won. More coming..


Now if I'm not mistaken that is two pictures . Very nice Dave!


----------



## bdw1984

Starbuck said:


> Oh now you have to tell us Ben. At least a teaser? Based on our PM's I think I may know what might be in the works? LOL. Either way enjoy!


LOL! Well now that Dave posted that pic I don't feel as bad. Boxes of:

02 Sancho Panzo Belicoso
2x 04 Trini Reyes (12 ct boxes)
04 Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No. 2 LE
07 Por Larranaga Robustos Asia Pacific RE
10 Por Larranaga Regalias De Londres UK RE
09 QdO Corona
10 CoRo
99 Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4 (Cab 50)

You asked for it!


----------



## harley33

You guys are killing me with the "04 Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No. 2 LE" :hail::hail::hail::hail:

One day I will find these......


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> You guys are killing me with the "04 Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No. 2 LE" :hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> One day I will find these......


Duck


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> LOL! Well now that Dave posted that pic I don't feel as bad. Boxes of:
> 
> 02 Sancho Panzo Belicoso
> 2x 04 Trini Reyes (12 ct boxes)
> 04 Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No. 2 LE
> 07 Por Larranaga Robustos Asia Pacific RE
> 10 Por Larranaga Regalias De Londres UK RE
> 09 QdO Corona
> 10 CoRo
> 99 Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4 (Cab 50)
> 
> You asked for it!


Hott diggty dog baby!!

I know you'll be happy with the Hermoso No2 and I've been hearing about those QdO Corona's as well. Smoke one, give me some tasting notes to convince me to buy a box! My CoRo should be coming in as well, so looking forward to those bad boys!

Enjoy the fine sticks Ben!


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> Duck


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. Be careful what you wish for Jeff! You've awoken the Bull! :spank:


----------



## bdw1984

Starbuck said:


> I've been hearing about those QdO Corona's as well. Smoke one, give me some tasting notes to convince me to buy a box!
> 
> Enjoy the fine sticks Ben!


These actually arrived on Monday this week. Another few weeks and I will def. post up a review. I'm looking hard for a box of QdO Gran Coronas ainkiller:


----------



## harley33

There’s an inherent problem with this though…. Bull will send me one, I will like it a lot and then I will have to find somewhere to get more. It’s an older LE, so it’ll be hard to find and when I do find it, my VISA statement will get me in front of Judge Judy with the wife :yell: …. It’s a viscous cycle.

I’ve seen a lot chat about the QdO’s though…. Those are on the next order (hopefully today if I get time) for sure.

:martini:


----------



## harley33

harley33 said:


> There's an inherent problem with this though&#8230;. Bull will send me one, I will like it a lot and then I will have to find somewhere to get more. It's an older LE, so it'll be hard to find and when I do find it, my VISA statement will get me in front of Judge Judy with the wife :yell: &#8230;. It's a viscous cycle.
> 
> I've seen a lot chat about the QdO's though&#8230;. Those are on the next order (hopefully today if I get time) for sure.
> 
> :martini:


Ordered!


----------



## bcannon87

I will be glad to be able to make my first purchase so i can try some different brands (more then the only two CC's i have smoked). Hopefully It will be next month! I would love to try a PSD4!!! Great Purchases everybody, they Look amazing!!


----------



## Habano

harley33 said:


> Ordered!


I want a full report from you as well Jeff on the QdO Coronas!


----------



## mvorbrodt

No pics, but a box of Montecristo #4 came in last night. Took only 6 days to deliver. Now it will only take 5 years to age before they're smokeable


----------



## APBTMarcel

One of these days I'll be able to find some boxes with age on them! Very jealous of the amazing purchases.


----------



## Khanman

APBTMarcel said:


> Great purchase! I can't wait to try both either. Luckily I have a Trini Reyes in the humi.


Thanks! The only reason I got these boxes was from the great suggestions from this section - hats off to everyone!


----------



## astripp

I heard the QDO's really need 5 years to come into their own. Good luck finding some with age!


----------



## smelvis

Couple more 6 day's cool!


----------



## jakesmokes

Wow.. it feels like christmas. One mailman delivered my two boxes of Tambos and I thought I was done for the day.. but then a *second* mailman pulls up in a truck and delivers me this:










My first habano purchase. I don't know which to smoke first... for the first time I have had the thought "I have way too damn many cigars".

Is that possible?


----------



## astripp

Dave, nice on the CS! They are great dessert smokes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Duck


NICE BULLMAN what a great BOTL!
:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## bcannon87

Man those Boli's look amazing!! The Color is great!!


----------



## neocacher

I ordered some cheapies about 9 days ago and received them today. A box of Fonseca Delicias APR10 and a 5 x 5 Petacas of JLP Cazadores JAN11. Hope they aren't too bad. Several people recommended the JLP, and the Fonseca I kinda did on my own.


----------



## neocacher

Just ordered a box of HUCM tubos.


----------



## TrippMc4

25 Box H Upmann Sir Winston - Dec '10. These guys just came out of the freezer and will rest in the humi awhile. Can't wait to spark one up!


----------



## l330n

My first cc purchase. Some R&J Mille Fleurs and coupe of Siglo III
The Fleurs looks great! The Siglos not so much, hopefully they taste better than they look.


----------



## astripp

Nice, but I haven't found an R&J I've liked quite yet. I'd be happier with the siglos.


----------



## TrippMc4

What's wrong with the Siglos? Can you post a pic? I don't like the Siglo line as much as the "regular" Cohibas, but they are still a great cigar and usually look pretty good too. Curious to see what yours look like...


----------



## l330n

When i get home later ill try to get a good picture of one.


----------



## smelvis




----------



## Habano

That's it Dave? Where are the other four to six boxes for the picture? LOL. Nice haul my friend and enjoy the Upmann's!


----------



## bdw1984

What's the box code on those upmanns? No 2 right?


----------



## Rays98GoVols

My first habano purchase. I don't know which to smoke first... for the first time I have had the thought "I have way too damn many cigars".

Is that possible?[/QUOTE]

No that is not possible. When you feel like you have too many cigars without anywhere to put them....you ACTUALLY have a 'Space' problem and need to get more 'Space' for more cigars. I hope this is clear.


----------



## smelvis

bdw1984 said:


> what's the box code on those upmanns? No 2 right?


moa feb 10


----------



## APBTMarcel

Rays98GoVols said:


> My first habano purchase. I don't know which to smoke first... for the first time I have had the thought "I have way too damn many cigars".
> 
> Is that possible?


No that is not possible. When you feel like you have too many cigars without anywhere to put them....you ACTUALLY have a 'Space' problem and need to get more 'Space' for more cigars. I hope this is clear.[/QUOTE]

Lmao, too true.


----------



## smelvis

Starbuck said:


> That's it Dave? Where are the other four to six boxes for the picture? LOL. Nice haul my friend and enjoy the Upmann's!


It was getting confusing I think I might have took a picture of the same box twice  anyway my new orders were just made so when these came I figured you would forgive me, tiny little paarty short type smokes. I tried one not bad. :boink:


----------



## Rays98GoVols

A box of Bolivar Belicoso Finos. JUL 09. With all this heat in the midwest, I'm going to let these puppies rest for 6 months. I've never had one, and wouldn't want to ruin the taste because I'm in a hurry.


----------



## asmartbull

Ray
Keep 1 out.
Freeze the rest....
Smoke the 1, this weekend......life's to short....


----------



## Rays98GoVols

asmartbull said:


> Ray
> Keep 1 out.
> Freeze the rest....
> Smoke the 1, this weekend......life's to short....


Your a wise man...


----------



## Barefoot

1 box El Rey Del Mundo Petit Coronas 2/10


----------



## astripp

Nice on the ERDM! It's one of two marcas where I like the robusto more than the PC (the other being Cohiba).


----------



## jdfutureman

Torpedos on the way...:happy:

MC#2's, PSP2's and some VRU's. I can't wait!!!:biggrin: Now I've got to create some storage as this opportunity came on the heals of some buys and bombs. Oh well, It's definitely a high class problem.


----------



## RBGTAG

Still waiting on my box of Party Shorts


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

my latest bird finally dropped it's payload after 6 weeks in the air(thought they were nabbed by the MIB)

Sampler:
Trini Coloniales MAR 10
H. Uppmann PC FEB 10
Cohiba Siglo II NOV 09
Monte 4 MAR 10
PLPC SEP 10

2 5x3 Cohiba Espys AUG 06


----------



## APBTMarcel

Sucks that it took so long, but that was a great shipment. Down for a nap or going to try them out?


----------



## quo155

Barefoot said:


> 1 box El Rey Del Mundo Petit Coronas 2/10


I am very interested in ordering some of these as my first CC's. I have seen good and bad "reviews" on these...are these one of your favorites? Also, what do you think about these...obviously you like them, or you would have not bought them...but I am curious what your take is on these? Any info would be helpful...from you...and others!

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

APBTMarcel said:


> Sucks that it took so long, but that was a great shipment. Down for a nap or going to try them out?


after 6 weeks, they were definitely dry to the feel(even for cc's) so they'll nap for a bit to restabilise. I expect them ready to be burned by Opening Day of the NFL season, cuz one of those Epsys will definitely be sacrificed to the pyre for that:smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> my latest bird finally dropped it's payload after 6 weeks in the air(thought they were nabbed by the MIB)
> 
> Sampler:
> Trini Coloniales MAR 10
> H. Uppmann PC FEB 10
> Cohiba Siglo II NOV 09
> Monte 4 MAR 10
> PLPC SEP 10
> 
> 2 5x3 Cohiba Espys AUG 06


Very, very nice.


----------



## neocacher

I purchased a new Cigar store indian yesterday! Would it be appropriate and allowed to post a picture of it here?


----------



## HydroRaven

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## BMack

Is he Cuban?


hehe


----------



## asmartbull

neocacher said:


> I purchased a new Cigar store indian yesterday! Would it be appropriate and allowed to post a picture of it here?


Hell yeah.........we will just say it a Cuban Indian.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

neocacher said:


> I purchased a new Cigar store indian yesterday! Would it be appropriate and allowed to post a picture of it here?


was it made in Cuba?


----------



## neocacher

asmartbull said:


> Hell yeah.........we will just say it a Cuban Indian.....


Here is my new cuban! hecho a mano!


----------



## Chris R

neocacher said:


> Here is my new cuban! hecho a mano!


Very Cool!! I have casually been looking for a cigar store indian.


----------



## jakesmokes

Just received these:


----------



## Frinkiac7

asmartbull said:


> Hell yeah.........we will just say it a Cuban Indian.....


He can be one of those Tainos that so many CC brands come from!

Cary,
Nice statue, if I ever getting around to buying one, mine will probably be half that size. Good pick up. Where are you gonna put it?


----------



## smelvis

Okay decided to do this as they come in rather than wait for piles. My first 50 cab Yay! Oh BTW I Love the Cigar Store Indian Bro very very cool!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

good-lookin' 50 cab ya got there,Dave, as well as the Espys


----------



## quo155

Yes, good looking little stash you've got there Dave...enjoyeth! :usa:


----------



## bcannon87

Love The Cigar Indian!!!

Those Partys look freakin awesome!!!

Dave all I can Say is that i am Jealous!!


I truly cannot wait till i have something to post in the section!!!! My CC fever is probably going to get the best of me next month if i have the funds!! Awesome Purchases everybody!!!


----------



## astripp

Bird landed today with a box of December 09 Party 8-9-8's. They are in the freezer now, and will go into the cooler on Thursday.


----------



## smokinpeace

A Cab of RASS. TEB NOV 08 Anyone have experience with the '08's? I bought them blind.


----------



## harley33

I think that everyone's opinion is that anything TEB 08 is good.


----------



## asmartbull

smokinpeace said:


> A Cab of RASS. TEB NOV 08 Anyone have experience with the '08's? I bought them blind.


Your lucky to get 08.....very good....


----------



## mike91LX

just arrived at the door. Monte SUBLIMES. cant wait until they have had a little rest and fire one up


----------



## Son Of Thor

Those look great Mike! I was planning on some of them on my next order.


----------



## Habano

Hmmm any guesses as to what this could be?


----------



## aea6574

Not I guy in the David, please share more pictures. Looks great.

tony


----------



## smokinpeace

asmartbull said:


> Your lucky to get 08.....very good....


Thanks Bull. I will see for myself in a couple of weeks.


----------



## aea6574

aea6574 said:


> Not I guy in the David, please share more pictures. Looks great.
> 
> tony


Wow, I do not know how to type. I am not the guy that would know this David. Please share.

tony


----------



## Mr_mich

Here is my last purchase for a while. Budget needs to be tightened for a few months.

But my last order came in safe and sound


----------



## astripp

David, 
That packaging looks fake. I think you need to ship it here for disposal. 
I'll make sure they are destroyed, by fire, one at a time.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Oh man, wish mine package would have gotten there first...



Mr_mich said:


> Here is my last purchase for a while. Budget needs to be tightened for a few months.
> 
> But my last order came in safe and sound


----------



## 4pistonjosh

David that's the prize for your contest, right! Haha I wish


----------



## Short and Sweet

mike91LX said:


> just arrived at the door. Monte SUBLIMES. cant wait until they have had a little rest and fire one up


God that's a beautiful sight to be seen...



4pistonjosh said:


> David that's the prize for your contest, right! Haha I wish


Haha no joke right!


----------



## Habano

4pistonjosh said:


> David that's the prize for your contest, right! Haha I wish


If I hit the lottery between now and the end of next week, sure I'll make it the prize for my contest.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Haha fingers crossed


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Those aren't the 1966s are they


----------



## Habano

4pistonjosh said:


> Haha fingers crossed


Are you sure you would even want one? The picture does not reveal much so it's hard to say what it could really be!


----------



## zeebra

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm any guesses as to what this could be?


Man, I thought I changed my shipping address!!!! I'll PM you my addy so they can come to the rightful owner, I'll paypoo you the shipping charges. Thanks! :boink:


----------



## bpegler

4pistonjosh said:


> Those aren't the 1966s are they


The 66s come in a varnished box. I wondered if Habanos SA had changed the style of the Behikes box for 2011, but that's just a wild assed guess.


----------



## Habano

4pistonjosh said:


> Those aren't the 1966s are they


No sir they are not. 1966's have not been fully released yet.



bpegler said:


> The 66s come in a varnished box. I wondered if Habanos SA had changed the style of the Behikes box for 2011, but that's just a wild assed guess.


Bob was close, but to my knowledge the BHK boxes from 2010 are still the same in 2011, at least the couple of 2011 boxes I've picked up the boxes are identical to my boxes from 2010.

Hmmm...almost did a contest for these, but figured it would be too easy and someone would have known right away.


----------



## quo155

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm any guesses as to what this could be?


:hail: I know...I know...it's a gift box of four cigars that you are sending to East Texas!? :target:

:new_all_coholic:


----------



## quo155

How about one of 5,000 boxes, the "Cohiba Gran Reserva"...?


----------



## harley33

quo155 said:


> :hail: I know...I know...it's a gift box of four cigars that you are sending to East Texas!? :target:
> 
> :new_all_coholic:


My guess is I think that you are partially correct.... it's the 2011 gift box of siglo vi's, but I don't think that it's going to Texas....

:blabla:


----------



## quo155

harley33 said:


> My guess is I think that you are partially correct.... it's the 2011 gift box of siglo vi's, but I don't think that it's going to Texas....
> 
> :blabla:


Yes...I know Jeff...not going...not going to Texas...:hurt:

David...how about a Cohiba Behike BHK 52, box of 10?...or a Behike sampler box of 3?

*OR>>> Cohiba Siglo VI, Alutubos...containing 15???*


----------



## Mutombo

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm any guesses as to what this could be?


Are those the Sig VI tubos?

Edit: Looks like Tommy beat me to my guess.


----------



## quo155

Mutombo said:


> Are those the Sig VI tubos?
> 
> Edit: Looks like Tommy beat me to my guess.


If I (we) are even right! I do believe that's what that is...but we know, Cohiba only makes 6,524,485 different cigars & boxes! :yield:


----------



## Habano

harley33 said:


> My guess is I think that you are partially correct.... it's the *2011 gift box of siglo vi's*, but I don't think that it's going to Texas....
> 
> :blabla:


Ding! Ding!


----------



## quo155

WOW! Looking at the line of "guesses"...Jeff had it the whole time!!! Good job Jeff!

That's what I get for not reading Jeff's entire post...all I saw was that it ain't coming to Texas...and I began to cry! :hurt:

*Awesome Jeff!!!*

David, is it the gift box with 15 alutubos?

.


----------



## Habano

quo155 said:


> WOW! Looking at the line of "guesses"...Jeff had it the whole time!!! Good job Jeff!
> 
> That's what I get for not reading Jeff's entire post...all I saw was that it ain't coming to Texas...and I began to cry! :hurt:
> 
> *Awesome Jeff!!!*
> 
> David, is it the gift box with 15 alutubos?
> .


Correct Tommy. I'll snap a few pics if I have the extra time tonight and upload.


----------



## quo155

Starbuck said:


> Correct Tommy. I'll snap a few pics if I have the extra time tonight and upload.


Awesome...can't wait to see pics!

Congrats on the purchase...BTW!


----------



## neocacher

Arrived yesterday by Pony Express.....


----------



## APBTMarcel

Great pickup Cary, I almost pulled the trigger on a box of those but decided to wait.


----------



## TrippMc4

My cab of Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 - Oct '05 landed today. Can't wait to try these after a little rest!


----------



## TXsmoker

TrippMc4 said:


> My cab of Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 - Oct '05 landed today. Can't wait to try these after a little rest!


05?????? :shocked: Nice pickup.


----------



## Benji

Put an order in lastnight before our dollar takes a nose dive!

25 JL seleccion no 1
25 SCEP
25 Monte 4
15 Monte 2
10 Monte Petite Edmuno

All up $480 delivered! 

Very Excited!


----------



## szyzk

TrippMc4 said:


> My cab of Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 - Oct '05 landed today. Can't wait to try these after a little rest!


Oh, wow. Furthest mine go back is 2007... That's really nice!


----------



## Habano

1999 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4 Cab. Not bad, eight days in the air too.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Starbuck said:


> 1999 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4 Cab. Not bad, eight days in the air too.


Wow, awesome purchase David! Those have got to be smoking awesome!


----------



## smelvis




----------



## KcJason1

smelvis said:


>


What moties are those?


----------



## smelvis

Petit Tubos


----------



## dahu

Of everything I've read so far, which isn't much compared to most of you guys on here, I always see reference to the authenticity seals being placed on the front left side of the box with the coat of arms being the reference point for where the seal should fold over the front of the box. I ask because in the pic of Dave's it looks like the seal is high on the box. How accurately are those seals placed? Am I being nit picky? I just haven't ordered a box and want to make sure I know what to look for.


----------



## Chris R

dahu said:


> Of everything I've read so far, which isn't much compared to most of you guys on here, I always see reference to the authenticity seals being placed on the front left side of the box with the coat of arms being the reference point for where the seal should fold over the front of the box. I ask because in the pic of Dave's it looks like the seal is high on the box. How accurately are those seals placed? Am I being nit picky? I just haven't ordered a box and want to make sure I know what to look for.


That is the way the old seal was placed up until 2009 (I think). Then they stared to combine the old and new seals like on dave motie box. Now they just use the one single seal like on the cohiba box.


----------



## Habano

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow, awesome purchase David! Those have got to be smoking awesome!


Thanks man....hoping to enjoy one in a few weeks. They went into the freezer this morning for a few days.


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> 1999 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4 Cab. Not bad, eight days in the air too.


David,

I've had my eye on the 50 cab of these as well. Please let us know how they smoke!

They look beautiful.


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> David,
> 
> I've had my eye on the 50 cab of these as well. Please let us know how they smoke!
> 
> They look beautiful.


I def will do Bob! Will be at the beach a week from today. Thinking of taking a couple with me, if not I'll smoke one when I get back.


----------



## Habano

A few others that showed up this week.

2011 Cohiba Robusto's
2005 Romeo y Julieta EL's
2007 Montecristo Gran Reserva


----------



## quo155

Starbuck said:


> A few others that showed up this week.
> 
> 2011 Cohiba Robusto's
> 2005 Romeo y Julieta EL's
> 2007 Montecristo Gran Reserva


Sweet!!! How many cigars does that make now...2000? :lol:


----------



## usrower321

ok maybe I didn't purchase them, but my best friend just got back from a year abroad in Germany and bought me a few CC's as a belated birthday present/bomb. These look and smell amazing so I needed to share. I'm thinking about finally making my first box purchase (gulp). Here comes the slope


----------



## lebz

Picked up a 3 pack of romeo short churchills tubos today


----------



## titlowda

David, you sure do know how to make a man jealous.



Starbuck said:


> A few others that showed up this week.
> 
> 2011 Cohiba Robusto's
> 2005 Romeo y Julieta EL's
> 2007 Montecristo Gran Reserva


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Some JLP Cremas on the way. Hoping it goes off without a hitch.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I received a box of RyJ 04 EL's today


----------



## bpegler

Son Of Thor said:


> I received a box of RyJ 04 EL's today


Umm, these things suck. Whatever you do don't but any more!

They are full of worms!

They contain deadly levels of radioactivity!

Stay away, stay far, far away!


----------



## harley33

bpegler said:


> Umm, these things suck. Whatever you do don't but any more!
> 
> They are full of worms!
> 
> They contain deadly levels of radioactivity!
> 
> Stay away, stay far, far away!


Bob, two words....










Oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Umm, these things suck. Whatever you do don't but any more!
> 
> They are full of worms!
> 
> They contain deadly levels of radioactivity!
> 
> Stay away, stay far, far away!


+1 to Bob's comment. Seriously tons of burn issues, tight draw, horrible flavor. Better sticks to be had for the prices on the 04 RyJ EL's. If you need some suggestions for replacements just let me know.


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> Bob, two words....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, did I say that out loud?


Damn it man! That cereal metaphor is completely bogus.


----------



## harley33

Blame it on Bull.... :evil:


----------



## Son Of Thor

bpegler said:


> Umm, these things suck. Whatever you do don't but any more!
> 
> They are full of worms!
> 
> They contain deadly levels of radioactivity!
> 
> Stay away, stay far, far away!


Thanks for the advice Bob, I must have gotten the wrong impression previously from everyone talking about them.... oke:


----------



## KcJason1

Box o' Partagas shorts


----------



## astripp

May 09 QdO Coronas


----------



## BMack

What's with all this QdO purchases I've been seeing lately? I never heard of them until about a month ago and now it seems like they're the new "hot" CC. :noidea:


----------



## Habano

astripp said:


> May 09 QdO Coronas


Very nice Andrew and enjoy!!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just got my JLP Cremas today. When I get home from work I'll throw up some photos.


----------



## szyzk

Siglo IIs and HdM Epi 1s came in today. Should have some SCdlH Oficios arriving next week.


----------



## sligub

10 siglo6 sep09
Slb Upman Magnum 48 le09


----------



## HydroRaven

After reading good comments about them, I decided to get a box and try them.


----------



## smelvis

This is a first for me to get this all at once plus one a couple day's ago. crazy fast service!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> This is a first for me to get this all at once plus one a couple day's ago. crazy fast service!



:hungry::hungry::dr:dr:dr


----------



## StogieNinja

Holy crap!


----------



## quo155

Dddaaammmnnn!!!


----------



## castaweb

God Damn man. That is the best haul I have ever heard of, let alone seen. You are a good guy Dave and I know you have been going through some crap lately so I am glad to see you get so much nice stuff. I bet the sight of this stack of amazing sticks picks your spirits up.


----------



## s_vivo

smelvis said:


> This is a first for me to get this all at once plus one a couple day's ago. crazy fast service!


So, so beautiful.......I miss the days of coming home to multiple packages waiting to be opened, it was like christmas every week. Enjoy them Dave looks like some mighty tasty sticks.


----------



## smelvis

Yeah it's not my biggest order but to have that much show up in one day was crazy. one package was two day's to touchdown!

Thanks Guy's always nice even if I should stop all the room I made selling samplers is now gone


----------



## dragonhead08

wow wow wow!!!!. I need to work up the guts to buying cc's


----------



## Sarge

Holy Shnikes Dave that's incredible. Talk about a Summertime Christmas. That Saints & Sinners package is sweet too hey. :tu IF you ever need any help turning those CCs into ash I'm your man. still a few I need to try like those Cohibas & Lusitania. Lol, crap who am I fooling, I've barely touched the CC world, Lol... sweet haul dave, enjoy em bud! :tu 


here's my latest haul. Aside from a couple cabinet splits this is actually my real first CC order. Box of Epi 2, Box of 10 PSP2, PSD4 & Epicure Especial. Unfortunately the PSD4 are Feb '11 I believe. Doesn't look like I'll be smoking one of those this year. :frown:


----------



## smelvis

Nice Sarge some good choices bro!


----------



## Mr_mich

I stopped by an old friends house last night and he wouldn't let me leave without a few tag alongs.

RYC Churchill's are from 08
and the pyramid limitada are 06


----------



## Frankenstein

my first order came in last night...









party shorts









Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos (10)

now to await the package from another vendor.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the Overtime gods have been good to me lately,so I've been a self-indulgent little piggy lately...these showed up yesterday in record time(4 days)




09 Trinidad Fundadores


09 Cuaba Salomones



09 Cuaba Distinguidos



'10 Punch Punch Tubos



07 SCdLH Oficios



me like OTarty:arty:arty:


----------



## BMack

^Holy crap! Nice pickups!


----------



## Mr_mich

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the Overtime gods have been good to me lately,so I've been a self-indulgent little piggy lately...these showed up yesterday in record time(4 days)
> 
> 09 Trinidad Fundadores
> 
> 09 Cuaba Salomones
> 
> 09 Cuaba Distinguidos
> 
> '10 Punch Punch Tubos
> 
> 07 SCdLH Oficios
> 
> me like OTarty:arty:arty:


Those Cuaba look great, my vendor is out of 5 packs, as soon as they get them i plan on getting some to try.


----------



## astripp

Enjoy the Salomones, they are AMAZING cigars.


----------



## ds baruuuuu

picked up a couple singles from a friend a few nights ago for cheap
2-Cohiba Sublimes LE 2004
3-San Cristobal de La Habana Muralla


----------



## Frinkiac7

My cooler is chock full so it's hard to squeeze much in there, but I promised myself that I would get myself something during this long, hot summer. The pics don't do them justice, they are beautiful, smooth, and ******. NOV 09 box code.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Those look sweet BEN!


----------



## titlowda

Had a box go missing quite a while ago and this was the replacement that showed up on Saturday. I think the wait was worth it.


----------



## Son Of Thor

A box of PL Regalias De Londres, they look and smell amazing! I'll try to get a pic up later of them.


----------



## thrasher64

2 Boxes on the way, Upmann Coronas Major and some Serie D No. 4, fingers crossed, can't wait! Will be my first major foray into robusto size range.


----------



## Habano

thrasher64 said:


> 2 Boxes on the way, Upmann Coronas Major and some Serie D No. 4, fingers crossed, can't wait! Will be my first major foray into robusto size range.


Congrats and when you decide to process your next order for a Robusto size, I highly suggest looking at the Cohiba's. Snag some 2010's if you can track them down. I am sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Habano

Sarge said:


> Holy Shnikes Dave that's incredible. Talk about a Summertime Christmas. That Saints & Sinners package is sweet too hey. :tu IF you ever need any help turning those CCs into ash I'm your man. still a few I need to try like those Cohibas & Lusitania. Lol, crap who am I fooling, I've barely touched the CC world, Lol... sweet haul dave, enjoy em bud! :tu
> 
> here's my latest haul. Aside from a couple cabinet splits this is actually my real first CC order. Box of Epi 2, Box of 10 PSP2, PSD4 & Epicure Especial. Unfortunately the PSD4 are Feb '11 I believe. Doesn't look like I'll be smoking one of those this year. :frown:


Alas they arrive! Congrats on the order bro and enjoy the fine cigars!


----------



## astripp

Isaiah, 
I've found the PSD4s to be really unreliable. Besides the CoRo, VR Famosas, SLR Regios, Boli Royal Coronas and ERDM Choix Supreme are great robustos to try.


----------



## thrasher64

The VR Famosas are on my radar, will need to find a good excuse to splurge on some CoRo's lol. How are the RyJ short churchills? I almost went with those over the PSd4's.


----------



## astripp

RyJ take age. IMHO you made the right buy between the two.


----------



## Habano

Arrived today after seven days in the air.

04 Cohiba Esplendido's.





































To the freezer they go!


----------



## Mr_mich

Starbuck said:


> Arrived today after seven days in the air.
> 
> 04 Cohiba Esplendido's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the freezer they go!


Good Lord those are some amazing looking cigars!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Oldmso54

:jaw::faint::jaw::faint::shocked::rapture:


----------



## KcJason1

Bolivar PC (25)

Next week I might get a box of Monte 2 as well..


----------



## Shaz

Just some every day smokes
1 box of H. Upmann Regalias
2 boxes of Monti #4
some Cohiba minis


----------



## StogieNinja

Starbuck said:


> Arrived today after seven days in the air.
> 
> 04 Cohiba Esplendido's.


Dang, those look tasty. Enjoy!


----------



## CeeGar

thrasher64 said:


> The VR Famosas are on my radar, will need to find a good excuse to splurge on some CoRo's lol. How are the RyJ short churchills? I almost went with those over the PSd4's.


I smoked the first of some of my '09 VR Famoso's the other day. It was almost a religious experience! It was smoking splendidly. Creamy, wood notes and a definite sweetness. Just awesome....i'm working myself into a frenzy just thinking about it. :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## astripp

5er of Upmann 2's and Sir Winnie's


----------



## KcJason1

astripp said:


> 5er of Upmann 2's and Sir Winnie's


5pm Sir Winston? Didn't know they sold them.. been wanting to try a sir Winny.. gonna have to seek some out now!


----------



## CeeGar

Monte Sublimes landed, along with a few other assorted goodies, possibly Cohiba in nature....:spy: :eyebrows:


----------



## bpegler

KcJason1 said:


> 5pm Sir Winston? Didn't know they sold them.. been wanting to try a sir Winny.. gonna have to seek some out now!


Sir Winstons don't come in anything smaller than a box of 25. These must have come from a split.

Of course I'm wrong from time to time...


----------



## astripp

Split, not in units of five.


----------



## Habano

CeeGar said:


> Monte Sublimes landed, along with a few other assorted goodies, possibly Cohiba in nature....:spy: :eyebrows:


Very nice on the Sublimes. Now you need to be a little more specific as to which Cohiba's were in the assorted goodies...lol.


----------



## CeeGar

Starbuck said:


> Very nice on the Sublimes. Now you need to be a little more specific as to which Cohiba's were in the assorted goodies...lol.


Aw, they are just stinky and old....probably not any good. :banplease:


----------



## KcJason1

Box bolivar pc
10pk party serie d 4


----------



## StogieNinja

Already posted these in the pics thread, but I'm dang excited about them. 

Removed per request.
I only get ten, the rest go to others. Ain't they pretty though?!


----------



## Habano

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I only get ten, the rest go to others. *Ain't they pretty though?!*


Without a dobut. Enjoy the sticks Derek!


----------



## jdfutureman

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I only get ten, the rest go to others. Ain't they pretty though?!


10 ain't to shabby, very nice.


----------



## Sarge

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Already posted these in the pics thread, but I'm dang excited about them.
> 
> I only get ten, the rest go to others. Ain't they pretty though?!


I've seen prettier. At least in regards to the ugly EE's that came in my box, Lol. I guess if they looked prettier they'd be $10+ though so I'll take fairly ugly looking. But they sure are awesome sticks. I love the entire Epicure line. A bit mixed between Epi 2 & EE as my fave so we'll see what happens. Nonetheless these are awesome! Great pick up :tu enjoy

btw: box code was 09 on mine. Smoked one last weekened, albeit hammered but it was awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice sticks!:beerchug:


----------



## Rodeo

I haven't been around the boards in a while, but that has NOT stopped me from buying cigars  

I now have enough cabs of Boli CEs to survive a nuclear winter, along with a nice stash of those fantastic RyJ Hermosos No.2, a few new cabs of Party Shorts and PLPCs, and some misc aged stuff I found along the way.


----------



## bpegler

Rodeo said:


> I haven't been around the boards in a while, but that has NOT stopped me from buying cigars
> 
> I now have enough cabs of Boli CEs to survive a nuclear winter, along with a nice stash of those fantastic RyJ Hermosos No.2, a few new cabs of Party Shorts and PLPCs, and some misc aged stuff I found along the way.


Steve!

Great to hear from you.

Those Boli CEs are destined to become an endangered species.


----------



## Rodeo

Hey Bob! The 07 Boli CE from a cab just tick every box for me, an absolutely perfect everyday cigar. I saw that they are going to delete the DB now, what a loss of a classic cigar.

I have you to thank for turning me on to the 04 Hermosos No.2, hard to believe these are still around at reasonable prices, so I've been gettin' while the gettin' is good


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> Hey Bob! The 07 Boli CE from a cab just tick every box for me, an absolutely perfect everyday cigar. I saw that they are going to delete the DB now, what a loss of a classic cigar.
> 
> I have you to thank for turning me on to the 04 Hermosos No.2, hard to believe these are still around at reasonable prices, so I've been gettin' while the gettin' is good


Welcome back
The 07's are getting real hard to find.......


----------



## Rodeo

Thanks Bull, congrats on becoming a Mod! Couldn't have picked a nicer more generous or knowledgeable bro than you!

BTW, I ordered 2 more cabs of the 07s today  Its a sickness, I tell ya!


----------



## bdw1984

Rodeo said:


> I haven't been around the boards in a while, but that has NOT stopped me from buying cigars
> 
> I now have enough cabs of Boli CEs to survive a nuclear winter, along with a nice stash of those fantastic RyJ Hermosos No.2, a few new cabs of Party Shorts and PLPCs, and some misc aged stuff I found along the way.


Good to see you Steve! Nothing will stop you from buying cigars!


----------



## HydroRaven

Just got these in the mail. Resting in the freezer now.


----------



## Habano

HydroRaven said:


> Just got these in the mail. Resting in the freezer now.


Heh I am jealous Dave. Great pick up on the Northern Lights as I've read some great reviews on these. I know Tony speaks highly of them and I've been keeping my eye open to track some down.


----------



## lebz

Monte No 3 x 10 delivered to the office! Resting at home now


----------



## HydroRaven

Starbuck said:


> Heh I am jealous Dave. Great pick up on the Northern Lights as I've read some great reviews on these. I know Tony speaks highly of them and I've been keeping my eye open to track some down.


I probably read the same reviews, which is why I was curious about them.


----------



## thrasher64

Happy mailbox today :mrgreen::laugh:


----------



## astripp

5er of Punch DCs from 2003.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Just got these in the mail. Resting in the freezer now.


Nice pick up!:smoke:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

and the slope keeps getting steeper and steeper....bird #1 landed today



NOV 10...these will be taking a nice long nap

also picked up 5 more Party Shorts


----------



## sligub

After a weeks trip to visit family i came home with
















RASS mar06
Came home to find


----------



## CeeGar

Looks like some good smoking ahead, Ross!


----------



## smelvis

more CORO's since they are coming out 2011


----------



## Casey Jones

Just received my very first order yesterday. I was super excited to pull one out of each box to try, but woke up this morning with a crazy bad cold... looks like its going to be a while...

Anyway... Here it is:

Untitled by codalz,


Untitled by codalz,


Untitled by codalz,


Untitled by codalz,


Untitled by codalz,


----------



## smelvis

Nice Scott I like both a lot bro, Good buy!+


----------



## Casey Jones

smelvis said:


> Nice Scott I like both a lot bro, Good buy!+


Thanks Dave! I really wish I would have gone with the CoRo from all the good things I hear, but that will certainly be my very next purchase.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Casey Jones said:


> Just received my very first order yesterday. I was super excited to pull one out of each box to try, but woke up this morning with a crazy bad cold... looks like its going to be a while...
> 
> Anyway... Here it is:
> 
> Untitled by codalz,
> 
> 
> Untitled by codalz,
> 
> 
> Untitled by codalz,
> 
> 
> Untitled by codalz,
> 
> 
> Untitled by codalz,


Nice pick up bro! :first: Especially those shorts!

Sorry to hear about the cold i got one to its right in my chest sucks!


----------



## Casey Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pick up bro! :first: Especially those shorts!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the cold i got one to its right in my chest sucks!


Thanks man. I know the feeling. Hope you feel better soon. Those chest colds are the absolute worst.

I picked up the shorts based on all the good things you had to say about them. I guess I missed what you thought about the Maduro 5's though!


----------



## APBTMarcel

Nice haul Scott and that is the worst! Getting a cold when you get your smokes. The good thing is they can rest for a week or so, I just got over a two week long cold. I tried to smoke a couple times but it didn't taste right. So I would advise you to wait until you feel better, no reason to waste a great smoke. Get better soon.


----------



## Casey Jones

APBTMarcel said:


> Nice haul Scott and that is the worst! Getting a cold when you get your smokes. The good thing is they can rest for a week or so, I just got over a two week long cold. I tried to smoke a couple times but it didn't taste right. So I would advise you to wait until you feel better, no reason to waste a great smoke. Get better soon.


Agreed! Thank you Matt!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Casey Jones said:


> Thanks man. I know the feeling. Hope you feel better soon. Those chest colds are the absolute worst.
> 
> I picked up the shorts based on all the good things you had to say about them. I guess I missed what you thought about the Maduro 5's though!


The Manuro 5's are not my cup of tea. Many like them though especially newbies to Cuban Cigars. Or those switching over from non Cubans or those who smoke both regularly!
For me and most Vets they taste more non Cuban than Cuban. They are nothing like the regular Cohiba line and i think that is the biggest problem for me!


----------



## gasdocok

heh, I'm guessing that "manuro" was not a typo, tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No us old timers gave them that nick name a long time ago!uke:


----------



## gator_79

A box of VR Unicos is taking a nap in the freezer then it's off to the cooler thanks to my wife. She is very understanding of my hobby and even takes care of all my sticks while I am deployed.


----------



## aea6574

Some Party shorts and some Espys


----------



## CeeGar

Wow, two nice scores there my friend! Enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:first::first::first::first::first:
Them Party shorts look sweet!

But those espy's are humbling!

:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

aea6574 said:


> Some Party shorts and some Espys


Nice Tony!


----------



## StogieNinja

I come in to this thread to be inspired. And also to remind myself to quit buying things on Monster and cbid, and save for something good!


----------



## astripp

Have two birds in the air right now.


----------



## jdfutureman

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I come in to this thread to be inspired. And also to remind myself to quit buying things on Monster and cbid, and save for something good!


Derek agreed. I've shutdown my cbid buys as I have a second birdie about to take flight.


----------



## Casey Jones

aea6574 said:


> Some Party shorts and some Espys


so I'm just curious, but why do they cut off the bottom of the seal on the left of that picture? I noticed that on my box as well.


----------



## KcJason1

Casey Jones said:


> so I'm just curious, but why do they cut off the bottom of the seal on the left of that picture? I noticed that on my box as well.


They are Grey market cigars... They weren't purchased by the vendor through their normal channels.

I have some as well like this. I PMed Tony about that awhile back after I received mine. That was the response I received from him.


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Double Robustos.

From the 2001 Farm House Humidor.

I've been a bad, bad boy.

I should also be getting some of the 2011 Montecristo Edmundo Dantes 54 soon.

And some Montecristo Maravillas from the 2005 book.


----------



## StogieNinja

10 2009 Cohiba Robustos arrived last night!


----------



## APBTMarcel

bpegler said:


> Trinidad Double Robustos.
> 
> From the 2001 Farm House Humidor.
> 
> I've been a bad, bad boy.
> 
> I should also be getting some of the 2011 Montecristo Edmundo Dantes 54 soon.
> 
> And some Montecristo Maravillas from the 2005 book.


Very bad boy! Sounds amazing hope you enjoy.


----------



## Rodeo

bpegler said:


> Trinidad Double Robustos.
> 
> From the 2001 Farm House Humidor.
> 
> I've been a bad, bad boy.
> 
> I should also be getting some of the 2011 Montecristo Edmundo Dantes 54 soon.
> 
> And some Montecristo Maravillas from the 2005 book.


That bonus must've come in! 

Very nice Bob!


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Trinidad Double Robustos.
> 
> From the 2001 Farm House Humidor.
> 
> I've been a bad, bad boy.
> 
> I should also be getting some of the *2011 Montecristo Edmundo Dantes 54* soon.
> 
> And some Montecristo Maravillas from the 2005 book.


Have those been released yet Bob?

Nice pick ups.


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> Have those been released yet Bob?
> 
> Nice pick ups.


David, I guess you mean the Edmundo Dantes 54. They have just arrived. I spoke with a retailer who said they resembled the 109s. Maybe a bit stronger.

I'll let you know how they smoke.

I'm really excited about all these!

The Trinidads are really unusual, I think only 100 humidors of 40 cigars each were made. The Double Robustos are over 7" long by 50 RG.

The voices say "buy more"...


----------



## titlowda

Box of Trinidad Coloniales Oct 08
15 HDM Epi 2's Mar 10


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Casey Jones said:


> so I'm just curious, but why do they cut off the bottom of the seal on the left of that picture? I noticed that on my box as well.





KcJason1 said:


> They are Grey market cigars... They weren't purchased by the vendor through their normal channels.
> 
> I have some as well like this. I PMed Tony about that awhile back after I received mine. That was the response I received from him.


That's right your good to go Casey great post my brother Kc R/G coming your way!


----------



## smelvis

Somebody help me please!

2 X Bolivar Short Bolivar (Regional Edition Asia Pacific) 
1 X Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4 (50)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Somebody help me please!
> 
> 2 X Bolivar Short Bolivar (Regional Edition Asia Pacific)
> 1 X Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4 (50)


Those short boli's are the bomb your going to love them Enjoy Dave!


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those short boli's are the bomb your going to love them Enjoy Dave!


Yeah I know it ray: dang it, I was tempted to get more but am working 25/50% and the checks are quite small so time to be a good boy. I always feel as if I'm running out 

Have a great weekend Tony!


----------



## asmartbull

11's CoRo...........will let you know how they are


----------



## StogieNinja

please do!


----------



## dav0

One box each:

Monte #4 (Aug 2010)
H. Upmann Mag 48 EL 09 (Sep 2009)


----------



## Casey Jones

This!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Casey Jones said:


> This!


I taught you well! Enjoy that's the best Robusto your ever gonna smoke!:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> 11's CoRo...........will let you know how they are


I dry boxed one of each and smoked them both one early in the day the 2010 and the 2011 that night. In my opinion I could not taste a difference and both we very good like I am used to from coro's

Not being as experienced as many of you take this for what it is but I do love me some coros, I remember when I first saw the Habanos section and asked for help and they were always one of the first you guy's recommended to me.

I still remember the respect I have for many of you started with that thread.

Thanks again hope it helps some. :yo:

Dave


----------



## Casey Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I taught you well! Enjoy that's the best Robusto your ever gonna smoke!:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


You sure did! Really looking forward to trying one out!

I really appreciate all the advise you have given me... either directly or indirectly through your posts.


----------



## ckay

Mmmm...can't wait for my CoRos to come in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Casey Jones said:


> You sure did! Really looking forward to trying one out!
> 
> I really appreciate all the advise you have given me... either directly or indirectly through your posts.


My pleasure bro!


----------



## Habano

Hamlet Custom Rolls


----------



## EricF

Got a 5er of PSD4 and RyJ short Churchills from 02/11


----------



## k-morelli

Starbuck said:


> Hamlet Custom Rolls


they look very tasty! enjoy


----------



## StogieNinja

H Upmann #2 's!

Removed per request.


----------



## Mr_mich

Very nice Cigar Pron!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> H Upmann #2's!
> 
> Removed per request.


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks. One of these days I'll actually get to keep all the sticks I photograph!


----------



## HydroRaven

Nice pictures Derek!


----------



## s_vivo

A couple of arrivals.


----------



## Sarge

s_vivo said:


> A couple of arrivals.


thanks, now you just put me on my deathbed dying to try a Vegas Robaina! I better head to bed before bad things happen. Lol I just couldn't resist tossing that jab in there. Very nice date you have there too. :tu these babies should be smoking nicely. They all look great, Great pick ups Scott. enjoy em bud.


----------



## iRace559

Hey guys, It's been quite a long time since I've been active on the forums. Just made my first ever CC purchase and im quite excited. I ordered a box of Montecristo No.2 for my Dads 50'th birthday party.

I know this post is useless without pics haha but I just wanted to share.


----------



## titlowda




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

titlowda said:


>


Very nice pick-up bro sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninersfan

I know these are not the most sought after, nor is the marca one of the more popular, but I just picked up a box of Rafael Gonzalez Coronas Extra with a late '09 box code. Ever since learning that these (along with some other interesting sticks) were put on the HSA chopping block, I figured I should grab some now while they were still available.

As I think about things, my next few purchases might be some of these recently discontinued vitolas.


----------



## EricF

This showed up today! They have a 07 date code!


----------



## Rock31

Those culebras are nice, great pickup!


----------



## asmartbull

EricF said:


> This showed up today! They have a 07 date code!


 They are heavenly


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

EricF said:


> This showed up today! They have a 07 date code!


Your gonna love those bad boys enjoy bro!


----------



## HydroRaven

After Don's claim, I just had to get some for myself and verify if these truly are the best Cubans in the world:


----------



## astripp

Nice, that box is one of the birds in the air now for me as well.


----------



## s_vivo

Nice pickup Dave they won't dissapoint!


----------



## golfguy

On Tuesday I stopped in at a B&M in a part of Toronto that I'd never been to. I got a handful of sticks to try before investing more heavily. The one cc is a Party Short. Gotta see what the hype is about that vitola. Last cc purch were a couple Behikes, which I am doing my best to resist while they rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> After Don's claim, I just had to get some for myself and verify if these truly are the best Cubans in the world:


Enjoy them my brother!
I always thought the best Cubans in the world were Virgins!:laugh::mrgreen::tape:


----------



## bpegler

A bundle of custom rolled Carlos Fernandez Behikes. And when I say custom rolled, I mean custom. Spent some time talking about the wrapper and filler for these. They will be rolled in the next few days.

I really hope they live up to the hype in my head.

I love talking cigars with cigar guys who actually make Cuban cigars. Even if their English is nearly as bad as my Spanish.


----------



## mike91LX

just arrived....


----------



## APBTMarcel

Delicious!


----------



## ferks012

HydroRaven said:


> After Don's claim, I just had to get some for myself and verify if these truly are the best Cubans in the world:


Dave what vitola are they


----------



## HydroRaven

El Principe, Brad.


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Enjoy them my brother!
> I always thought the best Cubans in the world were Virgins!:laugh::mrgreen::tape:


I think were twins Tony I thought the same thing LOL Are they that good though the cigars that is?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> I think were twins Tony I thought the same thing LOL Are they that good though the cigars that is?


I prefer the Partagas shorts but what the hell do i know i lack refinement!


----------



## HydroRaven

smelvis said:


> I think were twins Tony I thought the same thing LOL Are they that good though the cigars that is?


I haven't smoked one yet as they're on a small vacation in my freezer right now, but let me refer you *here* for the actual claim.


----------



## KcJason1

Trinidad Robusto T (10's or 11's)
CoRo OCT 06'

Super excited about the CoRo though!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

KcJason1 said:


> Trinidad Robusto T (10's or 11's)
> CoRo OCT 06'
> 
> Super excited about the CoRo though!!!


Jason, you should be excited. I'm happy for you that's a sweet score:smoke2:


----------



## smelvis




----------



## quo155

That's a nice _little_ shipment Dave...enjoy brother!!!! :shock:


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Tommy 
It came in three orders though in the last week + a little.


----------



## Mr_mich

Wow Dave great haul. Most with some good age already on them. Now is it me or is the cohiba box labeled Mar 12 - that would mean they are from 2012 :ask:


----------



## smelvis

Mitch it sure looks like it but no it's an 11 I thought the same thing and had to drag the box out and look again LOL


----------



## StogieNinja

mike91LX said:


> just arrived....


Wow. That's B-E-A-Utiful!!! Congrats!

One of these days, I'm going to get a big bonus. And on that day, I shall purchase... whatever my kids-who-are-growing-like-weeds need. But 16 years from now... well, then I'll help them pay for college. But 4 years after that... well, then it'll be the kitchen remodel. But when someone asks me "Hey, I'm going to Cuba, can I bring you back anything?", THEN I shall obtain my Behike!!!



smelvis said:


>


Very nice! But I got the same question... Mar '12?! Eh?

EDIT: Saw you already answered.  So is that a camera thing, or does it really look like a '12 on the box?



KcJason1 said:


> Trinidad Robusto T (10's or 11's)
> CoRo OCT 06'
> 
> Super excited about the CoRo though!!!


Very nice! 2006? I'd be excited too!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


>


Your gonna love those TEB box code short Bolis they are the bomb very refined enjoy bro! Oh the rest of the order is no slouch either great picks Dave!


----------



## StogieNinja

how do the shorts compare to the simones?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Much Better IMHO!
But others say otherwise!
So buy them both!


----------



## smelvis

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Very nice! But I got the same question... Mar '12?! Eh?
> 
> EDIT: Saw you already answered.  So is that a camera thing, or does it really look like a '12 on the box?
> Very nice! 2006? I'd be excited too!


The print if you look at the top code on the right is darker as well. 12's aren't even out yet I don't think.


----------



## StogieNinja

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Much Better IMHO!
> But others say otherwise!
> So buy them both!


Lol. Will do, right after that box of Behikes!


----------



## LSUTIGER

Boli PC & ERDM CS. Last purchase was in 2006. :smoke2:


----------



## APBTMarcel

LSUTIGER said:


> Boli PC & ERDM CS. Last purchase was in 2006. :smoke2:


 That sounds depressing.


----------



## LSUTIGER

APBTMarcel said:


> That sounds depressing.


I smoked about 17 boxes worth since then. Almost all out, time to go on a spending spree.


----------



## jdfutureman

LSUTIGER said:


> Boli PC & ERDM CS. Last purchase was in 2006. :smoke2:


Interesting. Since it sounds like you exclusively smoked pre 2007 cc's I'm curious what you thought smoked best, aged best or any other thoughts? If you'd like to share.


----------



## LSUTIGER

jdfutureman said:


> Interesting. Since it sounds like you exclusively smoked pre 2007 cc's I'm curious what you thought smoked best, aged best or any other thoughts? If you'd like to share.


Unfortunately I smoked the majority of them when they were young - especially the cheaper ones. However, I go out of the country every once in a while and I always pick up a 3 pack or 5 pack to smoke while I'm out.

I went more for quantity than quality back when I first slid down the slope. Smoked plenty of Boli PC and Party Shorts while they were young, as well as some R&J Cedro 3, Monte 2 & 4, PSD4, etc... I still have most of my 'good' or special occasion smokes and I don't want to smoke them - Cohiba Robusto, Lanceros, Siglo IV & VI, Esplendidos (all in small quantity) some R&J Churchills from 2001, etc... I have been smoking mostly NC for the past couple years - Tatuaje, Olivia, Nub, Padron, etc... 

I still have one unopened box of R&J Short Churchills from 2006 and 19 Trinidad Fundadores from 2005 that I smoke on my anniversary every year. Those are a nice treat. I have a couple 1/2 boxes that I haven't touched in years as well - '06 VR Famosos and '06 SCDLH Oficios. I'd like to replenish my stock and start smoking some of these that have aged.

I don't have refined tastes so I can't give detailed reviews - but I do know good from bad and just about every Habano (young or old) I have smoked is better than the vast majority of NC. I have never tossed a Habano, but I've tossed several NC.


----------



## Habano

A few boxes I've picked up the last couple of weeks plus some pictures of the Siglo VI presentation humidor with 15 Sig VI Tubo's.

99 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4
04 Partagas EL's
04 Romeo y Julieta EL's
10 Montecristo EL's
10 Cohiba Robusto's
10 Cohiba Siglo II's (2)
10 Cohiba Siglo VI Tubo Humidor











Cohiba Siglo VI Tubo Humidor Presentation:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## Mr_mich

It's official David I hate you. You just picked up more CC's in one run than I own.

Here is what i added to my Humidor. Ordered it a while back, just came in so they have to take a nap for a while to re-acclimate to a proper rh.


----------



## jdfutureman

Krystian no worries. Those famosos look great. 

David that does kick butt tho:biggrin:


----------



## ferks012

Last couple weeks for me...


----------



## ferks012

not sure what images worked!!


----------



## Habano

ferks012 said:


> not sure what images worked!!


All of them worked for me. Love the Party and Upmann jars. I've got those on my list to pick up before long as well!


----------



## ferks012

Starbuck said:


> All of them worked for me. Love the Party and Upmann jars. I've got those on my list to pick up before long as well!


I have pro's and cons when it comes to jars. What I've decided is only purchase the ones with "exclusive cigars and sizes" the Noella and PSP no1 the only way you can get them as of now is the jar. You will not see me buying a Siglo VI jar, a Monte Edmundo jar, RYJ Short Churchill because if I want to try them I can buy 2 boxes if each at least For the price of a jar!


----------



## EricF

I got these today!








Some 03 SLR Regios!! :tu


----------



## Oldmso54

That audible "gasp" that you just heard was me looking at Davids haul... and that audible "thud" you just heard was me hitting the floor!:faint:


----------



## aea6574

those Jars are so pretty.

Best regards ,tony


----------



## jdfutureman

Starbuck said:


> All of them worked for me. Love the Party and Upmann jars. I've got those on my list to pick up before long as well!


David, what's not on your list!ound:


----------



## StogieNinja

Everytiem I come in here, it reminds me how much of a noob I am.

Very nice hauls!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Been out of town all week...and I come home
to a few friends waiting for me....

View attachment 57411


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice indeed!


----------



## smelvis

Nice stuff guy's all looking good except David he needs to get some better taste


----------



## zeebra

Starbuck said:


> A few boxes I've picked up the last couple of weeks plus some pictures of the Siglo VI presentation humidor with 15 Sig VI Tubo's.
> 
> 99 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4
> 04 Partagas EL's
> 04 Romeo y Julieta EL's
> 10 Montecristo EL's
> 10 Cohiba Robusto's
> 10 Cohiba Siglo II's (2)
> 10 Cohiba Siglo VI Tubo Humidor
> 
> Cohiba Siglo VI Tubo Humidor Presentation:


If you ever need help smoking those David, you know where to find me!! :boink:

What a fantastic *addition* to what you already have!!! Let me wipe the drool of my keyboard now!!

WOW!!!


----------



## asmartbull

ferks012 said:


> Last couple weeks for me...


Brad
Gladto see you back....
And them are some purdy jars !


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Been out of town all week...and I come home
> to a few friends waiting for me....
> 
> View attachment 57411


A nice "welcome home" gift


----------



## HydroRaven

Wow, it seems people have been going on spending sprees recently. Everyone but me, that is


----------



## Mr_mich

HydroRaven said:


> Wow, it seems people have been going on spending sprees recently. Everyone but me, that is


Not just you, This whole budget thing since I bought a house is killing me.

At the same time, it makes the few CC's i buy that much more special to me.


----------



## astripp

Johnny O sampler of a few DC's, a bunch of vitolas with the same size but different names (Canonanzo, Behike 52, Mag 52 are all 5 7/8 x 52) some with dark wrappers, some with pigtail and shag foot, but we will see how they smoke.


----------



## Rock31

I really enjoyed the shag foots I picked up last year.


----------



## astripp

4 birds landed today, 11 CoRo, 11 SCDLH Principes, 09 SLR RE Pacificos, 10 Boli BF.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

astripp said:


> Johnny O sampler of a few DC's, a bunch of vitolas with the same size but different names (Canonanzo, Behike 52, Mag 52 are all 5 7/8 x 52) some with dark wrappers, some with pigtail and shag foot, but we will see how they smoke.


Best smoked fresh!


----------



## astripp

Tony, had one the day after they arrived, but the cigars are a bit moist so I've got them in a humidor at 60 rh for a week before trying the next one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

astripp said:


> Tony, had one the day after they arrived, but the cigars are a bit moist so I've got them in a humidor at 60 rh for a week before trying the next one.


Actually i have found that Johnny-O's smoke great at exactly 65%. I kinda think that's why they smoke better fresh. Smoke em up in a month or 2 tops. Then put them away for at least 2-3 years. As they go through this funky sick period!


----------



## Casey Jones

My latest! really excited about these. I plan on putting these in the wineador and forgetting about them for a while... After I smoke one of each first of course.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice Scott enjoy bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astripp

Careful, Ray might take those culebras.


----------



## KcJason1

Box of Monte #2


----------



## Casey Jones

astripp said:


> Careful, Ray might take those culebras.


C'mon over Ray! I'll split em with ya. How far away is Staten Island from Me?


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Few birds landed today. Also a box of Upmann Mag 46s but picture doesn't want to cooperate.


----------



## TXsmoker

I got a box of Partagas Super Partagas in today from Oct 2010. I will fire one up later, and let the rest acclimate a little before torching them.


----------



## CeeGar

This thread is a true guilty pleasure....anytime I think that I'm getting out of line with my spending, I come here and realize that my habit is fairly tame.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Blacklog_angler said:


> Few birds landed today. Also a box of Upmann Mag 46s but picture doesn't want to cooperate.


Very nice pick up!



TXsmoker said:


> I got a box of Partagas Super Partagas in today from Oct 2010. I will fire one up later, and let the rest acclimate a little before torching them.


I like the Super Partagas as well sometimes if you get lucky they have them in the cardboard 5 packs 5 to a box. People shy away from the cardboard packs so sometimes you get lucky and get some 4 or 5 years old!


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like the Super Partagas as well sometimes if you get lucky they have them in the cardboard 5 packs 5 to a box. People shy away from the cardboard packs so sometimes you get lucky and get some 4 or 5 years old!


I have never had one before. If I had seen any in cardboard, I would have bought them. You dont need a wood box to get a good cigar.


----------



## Rock31

Casey Jones said:


> C'mon over Ray! I'll split em with ya. How far away is Staten Island from Me?


Close enough for a Culebra!


----------



## Hinson

Picked up this sampler from a fellow BOTL:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Love those Cuaba's


----------



## Nathan King

A box of Montecristo No. 2 and a box of Trinidad Reyes. Never thought I'd utter the phrase, but I guess it's time to buy a cooler. :doh:


----------



## TrippMc4

Nathan King said:


> A box of Montecristo No. 2 and a box of Trinidad Reyes. Never thought I'd utter the phrase, but I guess it's time to buy a cooler. :doh:


I said the same thing a few months ago . . . now I'm saying "why didn't i get a bigger cooler?" Looks like another cooler purchase is on the horizon!


----------



## BMack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Love those Cuaba's


Are they all the same blend? Any recommendations? I was thinking about buying some because I love the perfecto shape and love that they're keeping it alive in CCs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMack said:


> Are they all the same blend? Any recommendations? I was thinking about buying some because I love the perfecto shape and love that they're keeping it alive in CCs.


I just grabbed a box of the Divinos the smallest of the bunch. Hadn't thought about them in years. But Jack Frost has shown he is here to stay last few days nippy in the A.M. With winter around the corner i have been stocking up on smaller cigars. To answer your question they all taste different as their size is a big impact on taste. I like the smaller sizes best. In the Salomon or Diadema i find the taste to bland for my liking!


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Finally getting my feet wet. Just ordered

Box of Monte #2's
Box of PSD4's
Box of Party Shorts


----------



## APBTMarcel

54 Conqueror said:


> Finally getting my feet wet. Just ordered
> 
> Box of Monte #2's
> Box of PSD4's
> Box of Party Shorts


Great first purchase choices.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

It gets worse 

Decided why not give the other vendor I had considered a try as a comparison so I ordered a box each of BBF's, Petite Edmundo's and CoRo's from the other vendor.

Now the wait.


----------



## jdfutureman

54 Conqueror said:


> It gets worse
> 
> Decided why not give the other vendor I had considered a try as a comparison so I ordered a box each of BBF's, Petite Edmundo's and CoRo's from the other vendor.
> 
> Now the wait.


Nice that's quite a haul all in all. You'll be in good shape for the winter. Good luck on the wait!


----------



## jdfutureman

Oh yeah I forgot to add I've got a box of CoRo's and a box of Monte #2's on the way myself.


----------



## mata777

I finally made it here!!!
Added these to the collection about a week ago. I plan on letting them sit for at least 2 years. Box is from 09. I'm glad I have plenty of aged CC's to keep me away from these, they smell delicious!


----------



## BMack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just grabbed a box of the Divinos the smallest of the bunch. Hadn't thought about them in years. But Jack Frost has shown he is here to stay last few days nippy in the A.M. With winter around the corner i have been stocking up on smaller cigars. To answer your question they all taste different as their size is a big impact on taste. I like the smaller sizes best. In the Salomon or Diadema i find the taste to bland for my liking!


Awesome, thanks Tony! I prefer smaller cigars so this is perfect news for me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMack said:


> Awesome, thanks Tony! I prefer smaller cigars so this is perfect news for me!


Your welcome my pleasure enjoy them!


----------



## piperdown

Sampler pack came in consisting of 25 cigars. 5 each of Cohiba Siglo II, Trinidad coloniales, Por Larranaga petite corona, Monte #4 and Bolivar petite coronas.
They are currently in the freezer.


----------



## Nathan King

[No message]


----------



## StogieNinja

So very, very nice. I'm waiting on the same thing! It's been over a month... I'm starting to get worried!


----------



## LSUTIGER

LSUTIGER said:


> Boli PC & ERDM CS. Last purchase was in 2006. :smoke2:


these came in today so i ordered a box of PSD4 and HDM Ep 2


----------



## jdfutureman

Colder evenings got me thinking I better grab a 50 cab of Party Shorts.


----------



## gator_79

Ordered a box of 10 Monte #2's. After they arrive I'm ordering a box of SCDLH El Principe. Never had one but from the reviews it sounds like a great winter smoke.


----------



## astripp

Principe's are wonderful


----------



## LSUTIGER

jdfutureman said:


> Colder evenings got me thinking I better grab a 50 cab of Party Shorts.


good idea...!

Since I haven't ordered in a while and haven't been keeping up with the goings on in Habanos land, I have a question.... I ordered from a vendor I have ordered from before, but the package arrived with origin from another country. It wasn't what I was expecting, but they seem legit. Can any FOGs or BOTLs update me on what's going on?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn my brother those are sweet smoke em in good health! My wish is that you enjoy everyone peace bro!:rockon:


----------



## tdkimer

The inlaws were in Cuba and brought these back. Best gift they ever got me. The unbanded are farm rolled from a small plantation that gives 90% of their crop to the gov't. The other 10% is what these come from.


----------



## WhoDat

Got a recent order on my doorstep. 10 Partagas 898's and a 3-pack of Siglo III's.


----------



## smelvis

Sorry for the mix, damn I dropped and broke my camera today.


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


> Sorry for the mix, damn I dropped and broke my camera today.


Day, your on one hell of a roll.....


----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> Day, your on one hell of a roll.....


:frusty: Yeah and it's all you guy's faults oke:

Amazing turning around your whole collection to different stuff. man it takes a lot of ordering and the 9-11 I guess I just had to will probably give it away anyway bro.

I do with the blame appreciate the mentor ship I have received since my first post of help when I saw this section a couple years ago. in that regard you all saved me a ton of money I haven't bought a bad box of Cubans ever!

Thanks for that you all know who you are Al of course your one.

:clap2: Dave eace:


----------



## smokinpeace

Dave, can I ask what percent of your collection was CC and what you think it will be after you finish your "turn around".


----------



## smelvis

smokinpeace said:


> Dave, can I ask what percent of your collection was CC and what you think it will be after you finish your "turn around".


I would just be guessing bro, I can't even guess how many cigars I have within 500

I am thinking after maybe 60/70 % but shit I change my mind a lot bro. I do know an aged Cuban can't be beat if it's the right cigar and it's been a long time since I got that high from a non Cuban bro.

I can't even guess before numbers I just don't have a clue man or I would tell you.


----------



## smokinpeace

I only ask because I am the midst of the same transition on a MUCH smaller scale. I had been chasing Tat LE's and amassing a pretty good collection of NC but just can't enjoy them the same way I have been loving CC's. Most NC's taste like they have been doused in turpentine to me these days. All strength and no flavor. So I have been selling some NC's and almost all purchases are CC's. Then the wait for proper age.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Sorry for the mix, damn I dropped and broke my camera today.


Fine cigars my brother enjoy each one in the best of health!eace:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 57604


Came today...7 days, not bad

Bolis Beli Finos, CoRo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice David i am waiting 3 weeks from same vendor hope it didn't get snagged!


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice David i am waiting 3 weeks from same vendor hope it didn't get snagged!


Ouch! Does that happen often, Tony?


----------



## smelvis

smokinpeace said:


> I only ask because I am the midst of the same transition on a MUCH smaller scale. I had been chasing Tat LE's and amassing a pretty good collection of NC but just can't enjoy them the same way I have been loving CC's. Most NC's taste like they have been doused in turpentine to me these days. All strength and no flavor. So I have been selling some NC's and almost all purchases are CC's. Then the wait for proper age.


You might just start selling some of the nons I am. holler if ya need any advice and we can chat in pm or by phone so we don't bore these fine people so mush LOL


----------



## Wildone

Hope they just got held up and still on their way.
But they stand by the warranty, for one snag.
But the delay sucks...



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice David i am waiting 3 weeks from same vendor hope it didn't get snagged!


----------



## Rock31

@smelvis...what are the ones in the white box?

Nice pickups all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Ouch! Does that happen often, Tony?


More the exception than the norm!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> @smelvis...what are the ones in the white box?
> 
> Nice pickups all!


What does it matter all you smoke these days are ALT Twang!:laugh:
oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:
:scared::fear:


----------



## Rock31

ROFL!

I hate you Tony 

I had a Boli RC! Be quiet.


----------



## ckay

Rock31 said:


> @smelvis...what are the ones in the white box?
> 
> Nice pickups all!


The Garcia family rolled 343 boxes commemorating the 343 firefighters killed in 9/11. These were rolled and sold exclusively through Casa de Montecristo.


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> @smelvis...what are the ones in the white box?
> 
> Nice pickups all!


Chris answered it nicely bro below here. I had to have one and will do something with it. I am thinking of something unique 

The Garcia family rolled 343 boxes commemorating the 343 firefighters killed in 9/11. These were rolled and sold exclusively through Casa de Montecristo.


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice David i am waiting 3 weeks from same vendor hope it didn't get snagged!


I just got an order from a vendor I don't use as much and it took about that long too bro, I was also getting jittery after getting so use to under 10 days delivery. Spoiled we are.

Oh and Tony, Ray hates you for some reason you want me to take care of him for you bro?


----------



## KcJason1

smelvis said:


> Sorry for the mix, damn I dropped and broke my camera today.


Dood. Those 9/11 Cigars rock. Never heard of them. I think I need to put together some funds and pick up a box. Since that is the field I am working to get a job in and everyone else I hang around is a FF.. Those are SICK!!!


----------



## smelvis

KcJason1 said:


> Dood. Those 9/11 Cigars rock. Never heard of them. I think I need to put together some funds and pick up a box. Since that is the field I am working to get a job in and everyone else I hang around is a FF.. Those are SICK!!!


Call Mark at Top Quality Cigars bro he is the only one with them I think.

I wish I could go to NY and smoke with those who were involved. It would be quite an honor and I would bring the cigars but even if I could afford the trip I don't know who to contact. I was thinking of Jason who was Transit Police and is now Counter terrorism.

Lots of idea's little money and time. dammit!


----------



## Rock31

smelvis said:


> I just got an order from a vendor I don't use as much and it took about that long too bro, I was also getting jittery after getting so use to under 10 days delivery. Spoiled we are.
> 
> Oh and Tony, Ray hates you for some reason you want me to take care of him for you bro?


:boxing: You two dinosaurs don't scare me :boxing:

<3


----------



## s_vivo

smelvis said:


> Sorry for the mix, damn I dropped and broke my camera today.


Nice pickup Dave, what was the box code on them?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> I just got an order from a vendor I don't use as much and it took about that long too bro, I was also getting jittery after getting so use to under 10 days delivery. Spoiled we are.
> 
> Oh and Tony, Ray hates you for some reason you want me to take care of him for you bro?


I tried Slap him silly it tells me i love him to much! Go ahead Dave finish him off!:smile:



Rock31 said:


> :boxing: You two dinosaurs don't scare me :boxing:
> 
> <3


The older the Bull the stiffer the horns!:rockon:


----------



## GregSS

smokinpeace said:


> I only ask because I am the midst of the same transition on a MUCH smaller scale. I had been chasing Tat LE's and amassing a pretty good collection of NC but just can't enjoy them the same way I have been loving CC's. Most NC's taste like they have been doused in turpentine to me these days. All strength and no flavor. So I have been selling some NC's and almost all purchases are CC's. Then the wait for proper age.


Going through the same transition right now. I'm at probably 50/50. If the NCs I have been smoking lately are any indication, the rest of my NC collection will purged with quickness.


----------



## jdfutureman

GregSS said:


> Going through the same transition right now. I'm at probably 50/50. If the NCs I have been smoking lately are any indication, the rest of my NC collection will purged with quickness.


Alex, I'm approaching 50/50 too but when the next birdie lands I'll be over that threshhold and I won't look back.


----------



## golfguy

Picked up a few that are new to me to try before making a box purchase


----------



## HydroRaven

golfguy said:


> Picked up a few that are new to me to try before making a box purchase


Wow, good luck with the Open Eagle there, Rod. Never had one myself, but I've only heard bad things about them uke:


----------



## astripp

But the Regios and RASS will be treats!


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> Nice pickup Dave, what was the box code on them?


Hi Scott
URG Sept 10
ABR 11
BAP June 10


----------



## s_vivo

Nice work Dave, let me know has those RASS smoke mate! What's the quality looking like?


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> Nice work Dave, let me know has those RASS smoke mate! What's the quality looking like?


LOL Ya know I lit one before they went in the freezer and maybe it's just me hoping but it was already tasty LOL and I think that's only my 2nd or 3rd 50 cab bro. I really had trouble finding them in stock at a fair price you know me I will wait rather than over pay.

How you doing my friend time to come hang here again yet? I Hope I could use a friend bro. Be well Mate!

Dave

PS the end had a few broke flakes not a problem though. otherwise they are fine.


----------



## golfguy

HydroRaven said:


> Wow, good luck with the Open Eagle there, Rod. Never had one myself, but I've only heard bad things about them uke:


Thanks Dave - I am a bit leery of the OE. They haven't been well reviewed, but a good friend had one he really enjoyed. I'm a monte #2 fan, so I figured it was worth a shot once.


----------



## golfguy

astripp said:


> But the Regios and RASS will be treats!


I've never had any SLR or RA, Andrew, so I am looking forward to them :hungry:

I will, however probably not get at them for some time as the cool weather is upon us and I want my little experiment to be valid so these will rest until the warmer weather returns, unless we happen to find a beach somewhere warm in January. :eyebrows:


----------



## astripp

A few last birds in the air until February - Box of Party Shorts, RG CE, Monte 2s


----------



## Habano

Decided to do a little last minute Christmas shopping. More than likely my last order till the holidays are over and we head into the new year. Will post some picture when they start arriving.

(2) Cohiba 1966 EL's
(2) Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides EL's
(2) Ramon Allones Allones Extra EL's
(2) H. Upmann Royal Robusto 
(2) Partagas Série Serie E No.2
(1) Behike 52
(1) Behike 54
(1) Behike 56
(1) Partagas P1 Jar


----------



## jdfutureman

Starbuck said:


> Decided to do a little last minute Christmas shopping. More than likely my last order till the holidays are over and we head into the new year. Will post some picture when they start arriving.
> 
> (2) Cohiba 1966 EL's
> (2) Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides EL's
> (2) Ramon Allones Allones Extra EL's
> (2) H. Upmann Royal Robusto
> (2) Partagas Série Serie E No.2
> (1) Behike 52
> (1) Behike 54
> (1) Behike 56
> (1) Partagas P1 Jar


That's some fine work, David. nuff said.:mrgreen:


----------



## astripp

David, nice list! Whoever is on your Christmas list is lucky.


----------



## GregSS

I've been looking for some of those Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides

Are they 10 or 25 ct boxes?


----------



## Habano

GregSS said:


> I've been looking for some of those Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides
> 
> Are they 10 or 25 ct boxes?


They are 10 count boxes. The only LE's this year in 25 count boxes are the Ramon Allones. Every thing else are 10 count boxes.


----------



## GregSS

Starbuck said:


> They are 10 count boxes. The only LE's this year in 25 count boxes are the Ramon Allones. Every thing else are 10 count boxes.


Thanks David. The hunt begins


----------



## canuck2099

A box of RASS and a box of Monte Petite Edmundo's straight from the Partagas factory in Havana ! The Monte's smell sublime and if the RASS all smoke like the one I have in my hand now, then I'm onto some winners !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Decided to do a little last minute Christmas shopping. More than likely my last order till the holidays are over and we head into the new year. Will post some picture when they start arriving.
> 
> (2) Cohiba 1966 EL's
> (2) Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides EL's
> (2) Ramon Allones Allones Extra EL's
> (2) H. Upmann Royal Robusto
> (2) Partagas Série Serie E No.2
> (1) Behike 52
> (1) Behike 54
> (1) Behike 56
> (1) Partagas P1 Jar


More Be-Hikes i thought you bought them all by now!:rotfl:
All joking aside enjoy them my friend!


----------



## Mante

Starbuck said:


> They are 10 count boxes. The only LE's this year in 25 count boxes are the Ramon Allones. Every thing else are 10 count boxes.


There is valid reasoning behind that too methinks. People are buying more LEs but do not want to buy a whole box & find out they are crap like a few in the last couple of years were.


----------



## Mante

canuck2099 said:


> A box of RASS and a box of Monte Petite Edmundo's straight from the Partagas factory in Havana ! The Monte's smell sublime and if the RASS all smoke like the one I have in my hand now, then I'm onto some winners !


I have little doubt you ARE onto a winner. Nice choices BTW. :wave:


----------



## jdfutureman

It is a good day today.:madgrin: I have yet to smoke a Party Short but as you can see I'll rectify that situation soon. :hat:

Just had to have some through the winter and considering Tony's perpetual endorsement I had to step up to the cab. :first:

Their aroma is making my mouth water. Have a great day gentlemen!


----------



## Habano

jdfutureman said:


> It is a good day today.:madgrin: I have yet to smoke a Party Short but as you can see I'll rectify that situation soon. :hat:
> 
> Just had to have some through the winter and considering Tony's perpetual endorsement I had to step up to the cab. :first:
> 
> Their aroma is making my mouth water. Have a great day gentlemen!


A very nice pickup John. I am almost certain you will be quite pleased with the Shorts. An excellent smoke anytime of the day and during the winter months.


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> More Be-Hikes i thought you bought them all by now!:rotfl:
> All joking aside enjoy them my friend!


LOL. Nah I left a few for you guys to snag! I am down to three or four BHK's to smoke, so thought I'd go ahead and restock now before the holidays.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Nah I left a few for you guys to snag! I am down to three or four BHK's to smoke, so thought I'd go ahead and restock now before the holidays.


To smoke? Rest down for bedtime?


----------



## golfguy

canuck2099 said:


> A box of RASS and a box of Monte Petite Edmundo's straight from the Partagas factory in Havana ! The Monte's smell sublime and if the RASS all smoke like the one I have in my hand now, then I'm onto some winners !


Nice! Did you go on vacay, or have a friend pick up for you?


----------



## Habano

APBTMarcel said:


> To smoke? Rest down for bedtime?


Yeah to smoke. I've already got the other boxes that have been down for almost a year and I won't touch those for several more years. In the meantime, I buy current production BHK's to smoke when I'd like so I don't have to open any of the others that are down for a long nap. Even if I run out of regular BHK's to smoke, I won't touch the others in the cooler regardless.


----------



## APBTMarcel

That's what I was thinking. They are going to be so delicious for years to come!


----------



## golfguy

jdfutureman said:


> It is a good day today.:madgrin: I have yet to smoke a Party Short but as you can see I'll rectify that situation soon. :hat:
> 
> Just had to have some through the winter and considering Tony's perpetual endorsement I had to step up to the cab. :first:


Good call on the Party Shorts. I recently had my first couple and love them.

Have you fired one up yet?


----------



## Habano

APBTMarcel said:


> That's what I was thinking. They are going to be so delicious for years to come!


I hope so. I've got 15 boxes down with box codes in April, May, and June of 2010. I'm not planning to open any boxes till the summer of 2015. I'll prob open one box of 52's to smoke and see where they are in the aging process. If they are good, I'll smoke the 10 out of that box for the year. Then 2016 I'll open another box, except the 54's to see how they are doing and so on. Figure I've got enough to last me 15 years if I smoke one box a year. Depending on how they smoke on a given year, I may adjust if I decide to put them back down. Obviously the bigger the stick, the more time it needs. So it may be 7-10 years before I even start digging into the BHK 56's. If needed, I'll burn through the 52's first to give the 54's and 56's more time to age.


----------



## golfguy

Starbuck said:


> Decided to do a little last minute Christmas shopping. More than likely my last order till the holidays are over and we head into the new year. Will post some picture when they start arriving.
> 
> (2) Cohiba 1966 EL's
> (2) Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides EL's
> (2) Ramon Allones Allones Extra EL's
> (2) H. Upmann Royal Robusto
> (2) Partagas Série Serie E No.2
> (1) Behike 52
> (1) Behike 54
> (1) Behike 56
> (1) Partagas P1 Jar


Wow that is a pretty nice selection there.


----------



## canuck2099

golfguy said:


> Nice! Did you go on vacay, or have a friend pick up for you?


A friend of my wife's went. I wrote down an extremely detailed set of instructions for her ( where to buy, including directions to the factory, what to buy and what to look for). She followed them perfectly !

My wife and I were supposed to go this winter but we are now expecting our first child, so that trip is on hold !


----------



## smelvis

Starbuck said:


> Yeah to smoke. I've already got the other boxes that have been down for almost a year and I won't touch those for several more years. In the meantime, I buy current production BHK's to smoke when I'd like so I don't have to open any of the others that are down for a long nap. Even if I run out of regular BHK's to smoke, I won't touch the others in the cooler regardless.


David I wish I had your disposable income not jealous bro just envious. Good for you I love to see large collections built with good stuff right from the start. Unlike me where I stared 15+ years ago buying stuff I do not like now and have rebuilt twice now or working on the third I can't remember,

WTG bro Some day's we need pictures of the entire collection.


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> David I wish I had your disposable income not jealous bro just envious. Good for you I love to see large collections built with good stuff right from the start. Unlike me where I stared 15+ years ago buying stuff I do not like now and have rebuilt twice now or working on the third I can't remember,
> 
> WTG bro Some day's we need pictures of the entire collection.


Thanks Dave. Hopefully one winter I can pull it all out and snap some pictures. I will say I've been very fortunate to have the things I do in life. Although most of my cigar purchases come from a second job I do on the side. Any and all money I make allows me to buy the toys, cigars, and extra things in life I'd like to have. It's nice when I can use this money and not have to touch my normal day paycheck money in the joint account. Some months are very good, some months are just average, but it allows me to get the things I'd like to have when I can.


----------



## jdfutureman

golfguy said:


> Good call on the Party Shorts. I recently had my first couple and love them.
> 
> Have you fired one up yet?


No I haven't Rod, I'm hoping tomorrow will be the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> It is a good day today.:madgrin: I have yet to smoke a Party Short but as you can see I'll rectify that situation soon. :hat:
> 
> Just had to have some through the winter and considering Tony's perpetual endorsement I had to step up to the cab. :first:
> 
> Their aroma is making my mouth water. Have a great day gentlemen!


_You sir are a class act!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PARTAGAS SHORTS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _You sir are a class act!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> _PARTAGAS SHORTS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Tony, you're too kind!!! The first one I burn will be in your honor.:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> Tony, you're too kind!!! The first one I burn will be in your honor.:yo:


No my friend it is you that are too kind! To pay homage to a dinosaur like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## piperdown

Just ordered, so no pics, a 25 sampler pack that consists 5 each of:
H Upmann No 2
Partagas Serie P 2
Montecristo No 2
Vegas Robaina Unicos
Diplomatico No 2


----------



## gator_79

I was down to my last Monte #2. Just recieved my box of 10 today. I think this will be my last until after the first of the year...Or maybe one more box?


----------



## GregSS

Last order of the year. Shipped today

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 (25) 
Partagas Serie P No. 2 (1x3) AT petaca 
Montecristo No. 2 (1x3) petaca 
H. Upmann MAGNUM 46 (1X3) AT petaca 
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills AT (1x3) petaca 
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 (1x3) petaca 
Montecristo No. 3 (25)
Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides Edicion Limitada 2011


----------



## Habano

GregSS said:


> Last order of the year. Shipped today
> 
> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 (25)
> Partagas Serie P No. 2 (1x3) AT petaca
> Montecristo No. 2 (1x3) petaca
> H. Upmann MAGNUM 46 (1X3) AT petaca
> Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills AT (1x3) petaca
> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 (1x3) petaca
> Montecristo No. 3 (25)
> *Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides Edicion Limitada 2011*


Ahhh so you found some? Very nice! Enjoy the wide selection and a fine Christmas gift for yourself!


----------



## GregSS

Starbuck said:


> Ahhh so you found some? Very nice! Enjoy the wide selection and a fine Christmas gift for yourself!


They just appeared yesterday out of thin air 

I was already told that I won't be getting anything else for Christmas


----------



## Oldmso54

Just read the last 5 pages of this thread - WOW and HOLY SHIT come to mind... I have a few birds in the air (thanks to some wonderful people on here) but geez maries - there are stashes and then there are STASHES !!!

Hopefully I'll get a chance here soon to show a little!


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Just read the last 5 pages of this thread - WOW and HOLY SHIT come to mind... I have a few birds in the air (thanks to some wonderful people on here) but geez maries - there are stashes and then there are STASHES !!!


Word!



Oldmso54 said:


> Hopefully I'll get a chance here soon to show a little!


Show a little? Shawn, you've already shown quite a lot!

I think we've seen _more _than enough of you!

:smoke:


----------



## ferks012

My buying the last couple weeks has been all over the board A's I'm trying to track down some stuff with age and current production. All have landed except RYJ's which I want the most... Go figure

Cohiba corona especiales Feb 07
Party Charlottes June 99
H Upmann Connie 1's 2010
JL 2's 2010 
Party super Partagas 2010
RYJ Hermoso 2's EL 2004


----------



## Mante

piperdown said:


> Just ordered, so no pics, a 25 sampler pack that consists 5 each of:
> H Upmann No 2
> Partagas Serie P 2
> Montecristo No 2
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> Diplomatico No 2


I would assume after smoking all those you will be off to the toilet to do "Number Twos". LOL.


----------



## piperdown

Tashaz said:


> I would assume after smoking all those you will be off to the toilet to do "Number Twos". LOL.


ound:ound:ound:

Mebbe I'll have to look for a sample of #1's now! :smoke:


----------



## Mante

piperdown said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Mebbe I'll have to look for a sample of #1's now! :smoke:


Indeed I'm pee'ing myself at that. :mischief: :r


----------



## k-morelli

jdfutureman said:


> Tony, you're too kind!!! The first one I burn will be in your honor.:yo:


smoked a party short the other day and it was real good. great flavor, it was a perfect addition to the traffic I was sitting in at the time


----------



## joshbhs04

1- BHK 54
3- CORO
2- RASS
2- Boliva BF

I got these at the LCDH in nurnburg before I move back to the states to share with friends on my leave!


----------



## sligub

Just picked up a couple of possible box purchase and a couple cause I'm a Sumer for a double band.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice pick up very interested in how the Hoyo's smoke! Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## golfguy

Nice sampler Ross! How long are you going to let them rest? I just made a similar purchase, and I wanna jump right in, but know they will benefit from a long winter's rest.


----------



## sligub

Weather is crap here so probably wait for the newer cigars till at least next spring, the punch and edmundo are from 07 so probably first good day that I've got off.


----------



## astripp

3 birds landed, ordered on the 16th, arrived on the 22nd. The cigars are out of the boxes and in the freezer, but a April 11 box of Monte 2's, August 09 box of RG CE's, and a December 10 box of Party Shorts (I was down to 10, so reordered the best winter short smoke).


----------



## jdfutureman

Had to grab a box of Monte GE EL 2010. I just loved the one I had too much.

I seem to have an itchy trigger finger lately.:madgrin:


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Well, this forum has ruined me!

Received all six boxes I ordered in the past week. Each arrived in 7 days.

The Monte #2 are killer. The petite Edmundos wonderful. PSD4's exceptional. Having one right now with my coffee. BBF is amazing. The CoRo and Shorts must need more time. Good but not yet great.

Tried one of my favorite NC last night and was dissapointed. Strong but one dimensional.

You guys have ruined me! And I thank you.


----------



## jdfutureman

54 Conqueror said:


> Well, this forum has ruined me!
> 
> Received all six boxes I ordered in the past week. Each arrived in 7 days.
> 
> The Monte #2 are killer. The petite Edmundos wonderful. PSD4's exceptional. Having one right now with my coffee. BBF is amazing. The CoRo and Shorts must need more time. Good but not yet great.
> 
> Tried one of my favorite NC last night and was dissapointed. Strong but one dimensional.
> 
> You guys have ruined me! And I thank you.


Ha and I thought I was moving fast. Nice haul Mark. Looks like a very nice foundation. :biggrin1:


----------



## Wildone

Came in the other day when the House blends came, fresh out of freezer
View attachment 57675


View attachment 57676


----------



## asmartbull

54 Conqueror said:


> Well, this forum has ruined me!
> 
> Received all six boxes I ordered in the past week. Each arrived in 7 days.
> 
> The Monte #2 are killer. The petite Edmundos wonderful. PSD4's exceptional. Having one right now with my coffee. BBF is amazing. The CoRo and Shorts must need more time. Good but not yet great.
> 
> Tried one of my favorite NC last night and was dissapointed. Strong but one dimensional.
> 
> *You guys have ruined me! And I thank you*.


Mark
You won't be the last.....
The slope is more like a cliff.....
Enjoy the fall...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Came in the other day when the House blends came, fresh out of freezer
> View attachment 57675
> 
> 
> View attachment 57676


You got class David i taught you well! Come to think of it your the second David i have taught that has done well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bounce::faint::cheer2:arty:


----------



## s_vivo

Picked up a couple of small treats.


----------



## aea6574

A great start to the week -


----------



## astripp

Nice grab Tony!
My last bird of the season landed today, a box of SLR Pacificos. Inspected and in the freezer.


----------



## bpegler

s_vivo said:


> Picked up a couple of small treats.


Wow. Those are amazing. Broke into the humidor, did you?

I've never read a review on one of these. Please let us know how they smoke.


----------



## ferks012

My friend and I booked a trip to vegas this afternoon for our birthday's in Febuary and I came home to my box of RYJ Hermoso No. 2's that i have been waiting on for some time. What a day! The Charlottes and the JL2'S were recieved late last week.... Some of you guys have bought the RYJ's in particular. I have no question of authenticity, I was just wondering about the absence of the edicion limitada insert and the addition of the second insert stating that the warpper were selectected from the top primings and aged 2 years (which is common knowledge) what year did they start with the Edicion Limitada insert?


----------



## bigslowrock

ok, I need to stop looking in this thread. Its going to get me in trouble.


----------



## harley33

@Scott - Those look amazing, I am sure they are a treat! My first glance this morning I thought they were 5 Vegas.... Ha!

@Tony- Not sure that you could pick a better 3 box combination than that!

@Brad- I went down in the basement and opened a box of those and they had the same inserts. Not sure when they began adding the EL advertisements. They look great though!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ferks012 said:


> My friend and I booked a trip to vegas this afternoon for our birthday's in Febuary and I came home to my box of RYJ Hermoso No. 2's that i have been waiting on for some time. What a day! The Charlottes and the JL2'S were recieved late last week.... Some of you guys have bought the RYJ's in particular. I have no question of authenticity, I was just wondering about the absence of the edicion limitada insert and the addition of the second insert stating that the warpper were selectected from the top primings and aged 2 years (which is common knowledge) what year did they start with the Edicion Limitada insert?


Very nice my brother of all of them i love the Partagas the most!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Mante

bigslowrock said:


> ok, I need to stop looking in this thread. Its going to get me in trouble.


If your in this thread you are already in trouble Jason. :lol:


----------



## CeeGar

Tashaz said:


> If your in this thread you are already in trouble Jason. :lol:


Right you are, Warren! I was about to post that he is a willing contributor to his own delinquency!!:yo::lol:


----------



## Wildone

A few stragglers showed up

View attachment 57692


----------



## Wildone

Very Nice !



ferks012 said:


> My friend and I booked a trip to vegas this afternoon for our birthday's in Febuary and I came home to my box of RYJ Hermoso No. 2's that i have been waiting on for some time. What a day! The Charlottes and the JL2'S were recieved late last week.... Some of you guys have bought the RYJ's in particular. I have no question of authenticity, I was just wondering about the absence of the edicion limitada insert and the addition of the second insert stating that the warpper were selectected from the top primings and aged 2 years (which is common knowledge) what year did they start with the Edicion Limitada insert?


----------



## mata777

Arrived last week. Only 7 days in transit. Small club coronas. Nov10 date code.


----------



## s_vivo

bpegler said:


> Wow. Those are amazing. Broke into the humidor, did you?
> 
> I've never read a review on one of these. Please let us know how they smoke.


Maybe...and nope tell me yourself.


----------



## bpegler

s_vivo said:


> Maybe...and nope tell me yourself.


Wait a minute.

Whaaa?


----------



## Mante

mata777 said:


> Arrived last week. Only 7 days in transit. Small club coronas. Nov10 date code.


Excellent smokes after some rest, even better with a few years. :smoke2: Nice choice.


----------



## mata777

Tashaz said:


> Excellent smokes after some rest, even better with a few years. :smoke2: Nice choice.


Yes, I agree. I just smoked one from an 08 box that I have stashed and they are awesome smokes! I get about 50mins out of them taking my time to smoke.


----------



## Scott W.

Just nabbed a box of Hoyo Palma Extras, perfect quick smoke for the colder weather.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

ferks012 said:


> My friend and I booked a trip to vegas this afternoon for our birthday's in Febuary and I came home to my box of RYJ Hermoso No. 2's that i have been waiting on for some time. What a day! The Charlottes and the JL2'S were recieved late last week.... Some of you guys have bought the RYJ's in particular. I have no question of authenticity, I was just wondering about the absence of the edicion limitada insert and the addition of the second insert stating that the warpper were selectected from the top primings and aged 2 years (which is common knowledge) what year did they start with the Edicion Limitada insert?


Nice Haul Brad :tu


----------



## Habano

ferks012 said:


> My friend and I booked a trip to vegas this afternoon for our birthday's in Febuary and I came home to my box of RYJ Hermoso No. 2's that i have been waiting on for some time. What a day! The Charlottes and the JL2'S were recieved late last week.... Some of you guys have bought the RYJ's in particular. I have no question of authenticity, I was just wondering about the absence of the edicion limitada insert and the addition of the second insert stating that the warpper were selectected from the top primings and aged 2 years (which is common knowledge) what year did they start with the Edicion Limitada insert?


Now see, nothing to worry about eh? You were in good hands all the way as I've seen packages arrive within seven days, and take as long as 35 days. Dunno why, weird, but hey glad they arrived safe and sound!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> A few stragglers showed up
> 
> View attachment 57692


Nice those cardboard boxes usually come with age!
You as my other David have learned well!
Nice pick up my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferks012

Starbuck said:


> Now see, nothing to worry about eh? You were in good hands all the way as I've seen packages arrive within seven days, and take as long as 35 days. Dunno why, weird, but hey glad they arrived safe and sound!


Davidthanks for your well wishes lol! The thing with that box As you know for me was the old "fear of the unknown" I could not be happier especially with the quality as I love these smokes right behind the PSD1's wish I could track some of them down!


----------



## protekk

Two of my final three boxes of the year landed today!! Now if only the last one would get "sorted out"......


----------



## GregSS

Everyone likes pics right 



















Montes









Epis









Stragglers


----------



## Mante

GregSS said:


> Everyone likes pics right


Indeed we do. That is a great pick up a a very nice selection if I may say so. Fine smokes all. :tu


----------



## usrower321

Well I was in Quito, Ecuador on a medical brigade over my fall break and came back with these.










A legit Panama hat and a bottle of Cuban Club Rum made in good ol' Havana. I heard it was good and you can't get it in the states so I sprang for it (23 bucks is a lot in Quito).

I also took a dive off the cliff today and made my first CC purchase. A box of Bolivar Petit Coronas. Crossing my fingers that they'll arrive ok.


----------



## jdfutureman

Wow these got here fast. They shipped last friday.
Two came in with a slight vertical crack from the band to the cap which is a bit of a bummer but should still draw properly as it doesn't look too deep. I better smoke those first and soon. :biggrin1:
Other than that they look awesome.


----------



## gasdocok

Wow, those look beautiful.


----------



## aea6574

jdfutureman said:


> Wow these got here fast. They shipped last friday.
> Two came in with a slight vertical crack from the band to the cap which is a bit of a bummer but should still draw properly as it doesn't look too deep. I better smoke those first and soon. :biggrin1:
> Other than that they look awesome.


Just beautiful cigars. I really need to get me at least one of these boxes soon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice beautiful construction!


----------



## Rodeo

GregSS said:


> Everyone likes pics right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stragglers


If the Monte 3s are the box with the Aug 08 code, I think you're gonna be a happy man. My favorite regular production Monte, but need some time, in my experience, to come around to their potential. Haven't tried the '10 vintage though.


----------



## Rodeo

oops, jut saw the Montes are 2010. Give us a report after they rest


----------



## Wildone

Those Epis smoke Great, very relaxing, a nice calm pleasant smoke .



GregSS said:


> Everyone likes pics right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stragglers


----------



## ferks012

Ramon Allones Eminencia RE 2005 (OR) Box... Can't wait!


----------



## Wildone

I hope to have an EAST Coast Vacation this Spring ... It is good to have a Sincere Mentor on subjects.... Great BOTL......



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice those cardboard boxes usually come with age!
> You as my other David have learned well!
> Nice pick up my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GregSS

Rodeo said:


> If the Monte 3s are the box with the Aug 08 code, I think you're gonna be a happy man. My favorite regular production Monte, but need some time, in my experience, to come around to their potential. Haven't tried the '10 vintage though.


The Montes are the 2010s



Wildone said:


> Those Epis smoke Great, very relaxing, a nice calm pleasant smoke .


My favorite CC that I have had to date


----------



## GregSS

The rest of my order:


----------



## gator_79

Just recieved a box of SCDLH El Principes. This will be my last order until after the new year.


----------



## HydroRaven

GregSS said:


> The rest of my order:


I'm really interested in these. Let me know how they smoke, Alex.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Robustos.....


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Upmann Robustos.....


OMFG! :rapture::tu In which form Al? layball:


----------



## sligub

Have a friend up visiting and as I live in Orkney a 6 hour trip from the nearest B&M he brought me up a care package,










































we've just had a wee look through my humis and selected a bhk52, sigloVI and a opus x double corona each to smoke today


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> OMFG! :rapture::tu In which form Al? layball:


Royal Robustos...x2


----------



## GregSS

HydroRaven said:


> I'm really interested in these. Let me know how they smoke, Alex.


Will do bro


----------



## Wildone

Very lovely care Package...What a Great Friend !



sligub said:


> Have a friend up visiting and as I live in Orkney a 6 hour trip from the nearest B&M he brought me up a care package,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we've just had a wee look through my humis and selected a bhk52, sigloVI and a opus x double corona each to smoke today


----------



## ckay

Monte Sublime
Siglo VI '11


----------



## TrippMc4

As some of you know, I am a huge La Gloria Cubana fan. So, I can't tell you how excited I am about what just arrived in the mail!!! La Gloria Cubana Gloriosos RE United Kingdom. Box date is Nov '08.


----------



## ferks012

TrippMc4 said:


> As some of you know, I am a huge La Gloria Cubana fan. So, I can't tell you how excited I am about what just arrived in the mail!!! La Gloria Cubana Gloriosos RE United Kingdom. Box date is Nov '08.


Tripp I have been eyeing these for a couple months I believe te same vendor! When you smoke one please send me a PM and let me know how they are!


----------



## bdw1984

ferks012 said:


> Ramon Allones Eminencia RE 2005 (OR) Box... Can't wait!


You bastard! I wanted that box! Nice pick up, those are some great cigars, enjoy them my friend.


----------



## mata777

My fishing cc smokes. 6 days to my door.


----------



## MarkC

Dipping my toe in the water here with a box of 10 Short Churchills and a 3-pack of Montecristo No. 4s.


----------



## ferks012

bdw1984 said:


> You bastard! I wanted that box! Nice pick up, those are some great cigars, enjoy them my friend.


Ben I had to wipe my eyes a few times to make sure I was seeing things "clearly"


----------



## xobrian

Just received my first order today! It's not a lot, but I'm still like a little kid on Christmas  :bounce: arty:


----------



## TrippMc4

That's some beautiful photography on the box of Monte 2s!

Great pickups and selection!


----------



## xobrian

TrippMc4 said:


> That's some beautiful photography on the box of Monte 2s!
> 
> Great pickups and selection!


 Yeah I don't like that they put those stickers, fortunately inside the box is much nicer


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bbergeson said:


> Just received my first order today! It's not a lot, but I'm still like a little kid on Christmas
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## aea6574

Great smokes, terrible stickers.

I really need to try the Behike one of these days, everytime I order though I always think of how much of something else I can buy.

Best regards,tony


----------



## astripp

I am glad I tried the Behikes, but for the money I would go for CoRos or Esplies in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vwluv10338

bbergeson said:


> Just received my first order today! It's not a lot, but I'm still like a little kid on Christmas  :bounce: arty:


Seriously..... you roll big on your first order with not one but two Behikes :crash: I hate you :kicknuts:

:mrgreen: :thumb:


----------



## usrower321

Just got my first ever CC order in yesterday after 6 days in transit. Box of May 11 Bolivar Petit Coronas. They smell incredible. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## xobrian

usrower321 said:


> Just got my first ever CC order in yesterday after 6 days in transit. Box of May 11 Bolivar Petit Coronas. They smell incredible. Thanks for the advice guys!


 Those sure do look good, I've been thinking about getting some of these in my next order


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## lebz

usrower321 said:


> Well I was in Quito, Ecuador on a medical brigade over my fall break and came back with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A legit Panama hat and a bottle of Cuban Club Rum made in good ol' Havana. I heard it was good and you can't get it in the states so I sprang for it (23 bucks is a lot in Quito).
> 
> I also took a dive off the cliff today and made my first CC purchase. A box of Bolivar Petit Coronas. Crossing my fingers that they'll arrive ok.


Havana club is nice stuff! The 7 year aged is very nice. Brought some back on my last trip there


----------



## StogieNinja

bbergeson said:


> Just received my first order today! It's not a lot, but I'm still like a little kid on Christmas  :bounce: arty:


"Not a lot"?! That's a _dang_ fine order, sir!


----------



## asmartbull

Royal Robustos......


----------



## smokinpeace

I would love to hear your thoughts on these when you some em Bull. Nice pickup.


----------



## StogieNinja

Wow.

Just.... wow.


----------



## Wildone

Left on the 2nd

View attachment 57816


Arrived today the 7th = 5 days

View attachment 57817


makes me *Very Happy !*


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Left on the 2nd
> 
> View attachment 57816
> 
> 
> Arrived today the 7th = 5 days
> 
> View attachment 57817
> 
> 
> makes me *Very Happy !*


I see you have been busy......Well done !


----------



## Wildone

Very Nice pickup...Been wanting to try these...Let me know how they Taste.



asmartbull said:


> Royal Robustos......


----------



## TrippMc4

Today was a VERY good day!!!! Love coming home to multiple packages!!!


----------



## protekk

This order is not nearly as impressive as those that have been posted as of late. However they were shipped on August 31st, never arrived here but were sent back to vendor who had already shipped the replacement that arrived today. Wow that's confusing!! Anyway they are in the freezer taking a little nap until the end of the week.


----------



## jdfutureman

Mike nice order. Patience paid off.


----------



## bpegler

A simple order, couple different vendors arrived today:

RyJ Hermosos #2 EL 04 (I now officially have a bunch of these)
VR Famosos 07
HdM short piramides EL11

Lovely simple smokes...


----------



## KcJason1

TrippMc4 said:


> Today was a VERY good day!!!! Love coming home to multiple packages!!!


Very nice.. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on some Behikes as well... Gotta Try and keep up with the Jones.. (cough cough) Not really, but the recent price drop has encouraged me. What size are those Bad boys?

Enjoy bro
Jason


----------



## StogieNinja

Wildone said:


> View attachment 57817





TrippMc4 said:


>


:jaw:

Wow.

Just... wow.


----------



## GregSS

I'm drooling over here


----------



## TrippMc4

KcJason1 said:


> Very nice.. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on some Behikes as well... Gotta Try and keep up with the Jones.. (cough cough) Not really, but the recent price drop has encouraged me. What size are those Bad boys?
> 
> Enjoy bro
> Jason


Those are the 52s. Box date May '10. I thought about going with the 54s, but the 52 is a better size for the time I can allow for a smoke.


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> A simple order, couple different vendors arrived today:
> 
> *RyJ Hermosos #2 EL 04* (I now officially have a bunch of these)
> VR Famosos 07
> HdM short piramides EL11
> 
> Lovely simple smokes...


My goodness Bob even more? LOL. I know you've been cleaning them out and I suspect there are not many left.


----------



## jdfutureman

Starbuck said:


> My goodness Bob even more? LOL. I know you've been cleaning them out and I suspect there are not many left.


I'd be happy with some of those 07 Famosos :biggrin:


----------



## Habano

jdfutureman said:


> I'd be happy with some of those 07 Famosos :biggrin:


The original release and '99's are out of this world.


----------



## Halofan

Made my first box purchase today:
Partagas Shorts
Jose L Piedra Cazadorez (5x5)

Hoping to make an order for the VR Famosos after the first of the year.


----------



## Wildone

04 Esplendidos

San Cristobal La Fuerza
View attachment 62812


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Got a partial today.

2 tens of Monte PE
Box of SCDLH El Principe
Box of Behike 52

Still waiting on the BBF and PSD4's


----------



## StogieNinja

Picked these up a little while ago, but just took some pics.

7 Montecristo #2s from 2008.


----------



## dav0

Couple of 10 boxes of Partys, PSD2 and PSD4 - both in the freezer.

BTW, I've not been around as its FOOTBALL SEASON and I really use my free time blogging BIG BLUE!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Picked these up a little while ago, but just took some pics.
> 
> 7 Montecristo #2s from 2008.


:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Wildone

Look what the cat drug in and didnt cover up !!!!

View attachment 62899


----------



## GregSS

Nice

I need to score some of those Cohiba Maduros


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Doubles. These beauties are dark and oily.


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Doubles. These beauties are dark and oily.


Oh my god. Are you serious? If I only had your connections Bob. Just a fantastic custom roll. Often times I really enjoy custom rolls the most. Excellent pick up sir.


----------



## BamaDoc77

El Rey del Mundo Lunch Club Box 25 1998 
H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 Box 25 1999 
La Gloria Cubana Tainos Box 10 1997 
Romeo Y Julieta Celestiales Finos Box 25 1997


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> El Rey del Mundo Lunch Club Box 25 1998
> H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 Box 25 1999
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos Box 10 1997
> Romeo Y Julieta Celestiales Finos Box 25 1997


Damn those look sweet nice pick-up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> El Rey del Mundo Lunch Club Box 25 1998
> H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 Box 25 1999
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos Box 10 1997
> Romeo Y Julieta Celestiales Finos Box 25 1997


I haven't seen Lunch Clubs in a looooooooooooooong time....I am jelous as hell


----------



## Vwluv10338

Do vintage boxes like this just pop up every once in a while at normal vendors or is it some special place? I checked my vendors and they don't have much vintage stuff let alone those dates. I dont know anything about the vintage market and just wondered if it was something I havent noticed because I wasnt paying attention. I found some boxes from '00 but not much selection. Is it just grab whats available when it pops up?



BamaDoc77 said:


> El Rey del Mundo Lunch Club Box 25 1998
> H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 Box 25 1999
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos Box 10 1997
> Romeo Y Julieta Celestiales Finos Box 25 1997


----------



## BamaDoc77

No vendors were involved. This stuff is usually long gone from vendors, ONE due to age, and TWO they were snatched up when discontinued. (Which I guess those are kindof the same reason)


----------



## Vwluv10338

Sorry, just trying to understand. So they are from a BOTL that held onto them for 13 years and decided to finally let them go? I mean I know they sell vintage boxes at high-end auctions.



BamaDoc77 said:


> No vendors were involved. This stuff is usually long gone from vendors, ONE due to age, and TWO they were snatched up when discontinued. (Which I guess those are kindof the same reason)


----------



## BamaDoc77

You are exactly right (a private seller). The auctions go for LOTS of money, wish I was able.


----------



## gasdocok

I have GOT to find me some private sellers with that kind of merchandise! Those look awesome Bama.


----------



## Habano

gasdocok said:


> I have GOT to find me some private sellers with that kind of merchandise! Those look awesome Bama.


Haha good luck. Even some of the most respected members here that have been in the game awhile cannot find these types of deals. Private collectors are very rare.


----------



## s_vivo

Starbuck said:


> Haha good luck. Even some of the most respected members here that have been in the game awhile cannot find these types of deals. Private collectors are very rare.


More to the point private collectors that are then willing to part with anything is even rarer!!

Nice pickup.


----------



## hoosiers2006

Just arrived. Now off to the freezer!


----------



## mata777

Final order of the year has arrived. 6 days to my door. I will be back at it next year for sure, buying pipe tobacco tins will keep me preoccupied for the meanwhile. Good luck to everyone and enjoy the holidays!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

hoosiers2006 said:


> Just arrived. Now off to the freezer!





mata777 said:


> Final order of the year has arrived. 6 days to my door. I will be back at it next year for sure, buying pipe tobacco tins will keep me preoccupied for the meanwhile. Good luck to everyone and enjoy the holidays!


Nice pick ups gentleman enjoy them in the best of health!


----------



## BMack

Great pickups guys, let us know how they smoke! I haven't had a Trinidad yet but they've intrigued me quite a bit, but the price is kind of a turn off.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A box of 2010 Bolivar Belicoso Fina


----------



## GregSS

Some big smokes for summer


----------



## zeebra

Thanks for the push fellas....got em in quick!!!! About 6 days to my door!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Cohiba Behike 54 (again)
2 boxes LGC Medaille No.1 (2001)
Hoyo du Gourmet
Hoyo de Dieux
2 boxes Punch Punch TUBOS
Hoyo Churchills
Punch RS 11
Punch RS 12


----------



## BamaDoc77

Oh, and SP molinos...2008


----------



## Vwluv10338

This makes me sad :mmph:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice Bama!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

Damn Eric, that's some serious crushing they did in shipment...I would try and cut it and still smoke it though!


----------



## Vwluv10338

Rock31 said:


> Damn Eric, that's some serious crushing they did in shipment...I would try and cut it and still smoke it though!


4 of them are done. Pics have been sent to the vendor, we will see.


----------



## Rock31

O man, I did not see 4 of them crushed just that one....

Hope it works out for you, that is tough.


----------



## gasdocok

I hope mine don't show up like that. let us know how it works out. Hopefully the vendor makes good.


----------



## asmartbull

I had a few of the same boxes landed today.....luckily they didn't suffer the same fate


----------



## Vwluv10338

Update: Just got a notice from my vendor. and the money has been credited to my account and will be deducted from my next order. :dude:

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on another box since I lost almost half of this one. Well that, and the smell of the sticks alone may have convinced me to order another one.


EDIT: Well I pulled the trigger on another box. Hey... I had to use that credit. I figured they need some company so I also added a box of Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5


----------



## MarkC

Vwluv10338 said:


> ...I also added a box of Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5


I had sympathy for you; it just disappeared...


----------



## GregSS

I'm near tears after seeing those Montes

Give us a warning next time!


----------



## bpegler

BamaDoc77 said:


> Cohiba Behike 54 (again)
> 2 boxes LGC Medaille No.1 (2001)
> Hoyo du Gourmet
> Hoyo de Dieux
> 2 boxes Punch Punch TUBOS
> Hoyo Churchills
> Punch RS 11
> Punch RS 12


Have you had the same experience with the LGC MdOs as I have? Year ago, I didn't "get" them. Now they're magic. A wonderful cigar to sip on...


----------



## APBTMarcel

LGC MdO's...........yum yum, favorite is the 1 & 4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I received the dreaded letter of confiscation for an order placed nearly 2 months ago!
I shall contact vendor tomorrow!
Be careful gents its that time of year!


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I received the dreaded letter of confiscation for an order placed nearly 2 months ago!
> I shall contact vendor tomorrow!
> Be careful gents its that time of year!


I think that we are on the same mailing list... I received a lovely letter Friday.... from something early October...


----------



## asmartbull

shows how random things are.....5 working days....last week


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its probably their pre season warm up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272

This makes me think I should be expecting a letter too. Hmmm.....


----------



## Oldmso54

ray2::scared:


Poneill272 said:


> This makes me think I should be expecting a letter too. Hmmm.....


Oh Geez - don't say that Phil - we may be in the same order.... ray2: :scared:


----------



## smelvis

And so much for my timing thinking I would sneak a box of RE's and a couple of 50 cabs from two different places. Dang it crossing my fingers. Oh well whatever happens happens


----------



## Johnny Rock

It appear that shipments coming through JFK are getting extra scrutiny. 

Got a letter two weeks ago about some order shipped in Oct.

I think the wise option is do nothing, but contact your vendor. Mine reshipped with no problems.


----------



## Hopperb

Got my order Friday for four boxes without trouble and only 7 days in transit... Whew I too was worried about the late order time but skated on this one.


----------



## Big Rick

What should be my final Vegas Robaina order of the year arrived today. I am psyched to try the Clasicos and am relieved to have more Famosos on hand.

The Don Alejandro and the Unicos are on January's list to try.


----------



## szyzk

Big Rick said:


> What should be my final Vegas Robaina order of the year arrived today. I am psyched to try the Clasicos and am relieved to have more Famosos on hand.
> 
> The Don Alejandro and the Unicos are on January's list to try.


I've been enjoying the Robainas, to me they're great cigars!

Good luck to everyone with their orders, looks like I'm on lockdown until after the holidays!


----------



## akneipp

On a, hopefully, more positive note, I just received my first CC order with no issues. Although it wasn't a large order, like I'm sure some of you guys put in, it did make it to my doorstep safely and quickly, 5 days to be exact.

For my first box, as a 'test the waters' order, I got a box of HdM Epicure Especial. The box is labeled Ene 10, so I'm assuming January 2010 production? I'll likely have one tonight, to celebrate my successful order and then put the rest away for a few years.

And I'm already looking at my next order, so this rabbit hole runs deep. I'll likely not be hitting bottom anytime soon.


----------



## gasdocok

well no pics, but yesterday I got 2 boxes of monte GE EL2010s and a 10 box of RYJ short churchills (Mar 11). 7 days door to door.

Still waiting on my CoRos...


----------



## asmartbull

Big Rick said:


> What should be my final Vegas Robaina order of the year arrived today. I am psyched to try the Clasicos and am relieved to have more Famosos on hand.
> 
> The Don Alejandro and the Unicos are on January's list to try.


Rick
Damn, sorry to through you over the cliff.....but misery loves company...well done.


----------



## Big Rick

asmartbull said:


> Rick
> Damn, sorry to through you over the cliff.....but misery loves company...well done.


Well it is weird Al. At my house it depends on the location as to whether you are a Saint or a Demon. I praise you to high heaven while I am in the garage or on the deck but inside the house, especially when looking at my credit card statement, ... well that is a different story. I can't say you didn't warn me though.


----------



## gator_79

Big Rick said:


> What should be my final Vegas Robaina order of the year arrived today. I am psyched to try the Clasicos and am relieved to have more Famosos on hand.
> 
> The Don Alejandro and the Unicos are on January's list to try.


I've never had the DA but the Unicos is a fantastic smoke. My favorite in the VR line. I really like VR's, always a consistant smoke with no construction problems. I've never had a bad one.


----------



## tiger187126

i couldn't help but roll the dice, let's see what happens.


----------



## Poneill272

A box of PSD4 just landed on my doorstep today!! I think I'm done for the year.


----------



## BamaDoc77

7 boxes of the Upmanns and 1 box of VR DA's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> A box of PSD4 just landed on my doorstep today!! I think I'm done for the year.





BamaDoc77 said:


> 7 boxes of the Upmanns and 1 box of VR DA's


Nice pick up guys enjoy!


----------



## jdfutureman

Just arrived yesterday and already in the freezer. I'm going to do my best to forget about these for quite some time as i know they will need a lot of time.

























Edit: I don't see my pics? I haven't been able to figure out posting pics since the changeover, is there a tutorial around? now i see 2 out of three, oh well

By the way their CoRo's :biggrin:


----------



## aea6574

Very nice pickup. I love the CoRos going to try and order some every time I make an order.

And I can see three pictures.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jdfutureman

aea6574 said:


> Very nice pickup. I love the CoRos going to try and order some every time I make an order.
> 
> And I can see three pictures.
> 
> Best regards, tony


That should add up to quite a few CoRo's:biggrin:

Thanks Tony, I see all 3 pics now. They took their sweet time to show up.


----------



## lebz

I think I'm gonna do up some CORO's in the new year. Nice pick up John!


----------



## GregSS

I smoked a May 11 CoRo on Saturday with my old man. We both agreed they were fantastic

If these get better with age. oh lawd!


----------



## Halofan

Finally... my first CC order, just starting out slow


----------



## avitti

Well i rolled the dice and pulled the trigger today. Ordered 2 boxes that couldn't be more dissimilar: San Cristobal El Principe and Cohiba Esplendidos. Will post pics on arrival. Side note,it only took me 5 months to figure out how to post pictures.Gotta be a record..


----------



## CeeGar

A couple birds landed today. I know quality on PSD4's has been spotty in recent times, but I just opened up a box that looks and smells incredible. If they smoke half as well, I'll be in heaven. Oh yeah...some stinky 'ol Cohiba's arrived also. :mischief:


----------



## szyzk

CeeGar said:


> I know quality on PSD4's has been spotty in recent times, but I just opened up a box that looks and smells incredible.


I just opened a box from early 2010 and it smells like someone dumped a bottle of honey in the box. I can't wait to smoke one!


----------



## Wildone

Showed up a couple days ago....
View attachment 63284


----------



## Vwluv10338

Well aparently I am quite showed up by the post above me but here is my last order. At least it is an 08 code.


----------



## jdfutureman

szyzk said:


> I just opened a box from early 2010 and it smells like someone dumped a bottle of honey in the box. I can't wait to smoke one!


I smoked one from my 2010 box and it was pretty much a wow smoke, enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## tiger187126

avitti said:


> Well i rolled the dice and pulled the trigger today. Ordered 2 boxes that couldn't be more dissimilar: San Cristobal El Principe and Cohiba Esplendidos. Will post pics on arrival. Side note,it only took me 5 months to figure out how to post pictures.Gotta be a record..


the el principe is one of my favorite CCs, and you can't beat the value.


----------



## asmartbull

Connie 1
ROA DIC 06

They look like rough leather.....just beautiful


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Connie 1
> ROA DIC 06
> 
> They look like rough leather.....just beautiful


A great cigar, ready to smoke.


----------



## xobrian

Just got my latest order in today 

5x Bolivar Petite Corona
10x Party Shorts
12x Trinidad Reyes
3x HDM Epicure No 2

Tried one of the Party Shorts and they are amazing! I see why Tony is always raving about them :lol:


----------



## Vwluv10338

bbergeson said:


> Just got my latest order in today
> 
> 5x Bolivar Petite Corona
> 10x Party Shorts
> 12x Trinidad Reyes
> 3x HDM Epicure No 2
> 
> Tried one of the Party Shorts and they are amazing! I see why Tony is always raving about them :lol:
> 
> ]


Let me know how the Reyes smoke. I just put up a sort review of one I smoked tonight.


----------



## xobrian

Vwluv10338 said:


> Let me know how the Reyes smoke. I just put up a sort review of one I smoked tonight.


Sure will. I will also go read your review now


----------



## sligub

Most of these are already heading to there new home, the looked so pretty I almost "forgot" to sent them on.


----------



## Son Of Thor

1 box of 04 RyJ Hermoso no. 2
2 boxes of Montecristo grand edmundos


----------



## asmartbull

Corey....glad to see you back......


----------



## Son Of Thor

Thanks Al. I just got so busy with work this summer, but now things have slowed down for the winter.


----------



## LSUTIGER

usually pick up a 3 pack or 5 pack when out of country but my store in the airport was closed! bought a pack of monte, partagas and cohiba clubs at another shop. only other option was 3 pack of monte 2 for 85 bones and wasn't going to pay it  didnt even check the prices on a couple ryj boxes they had. oh well at least i have some yard gars -_-


----------



## jdfutureman

Well I'm going to blame Mich St and Wisconsin for this purchase. The game Saturday night was so compelling I couldn't even step out on the porch for a smoke. 

So I fired up the laptop instead and ordered up some HdM Epi No.1's. I've only had the No.2 but I was in the mood for some corona gordas. I can't wait to try these.


----------



## lebz

15 Pack of the Hoyo De Monterrey Petit Robusto


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa says its always Christmas enjoy.


----------



## Wildone

Left on the Nov 29th showed up today....6 days...NICE !
More GE EL Montes and a few Gold Bolis
View attachment 63413


----------



## JayD

Partial box of Cohiba Siglo I from 2008


----------



## BamaDoc77

Christmas came early!!
LGC Jar Deliciosos
Partagas Series Jar
LGC MdO No. 3
3 boxes Partagas 8-9-8
Partagas Salamones
Partagas Churchills (2000)
Behike 54
Punch SS1 CAB (2003) and SS2 
JL Seleccion No.1 
JL Seleccion No.2 (2003)


----------



## CeeGar

Nice haul Doc!


----------



## BamaDoc77

BamaDoc77 said:


> Christmas came early!!
> LGC Jar Deliciosos
> Partagas Series Jar
> LGC MdO No. 3
> 3 boxes Partagas 8-9-8
> Partagas Salamones
> Partagas Churchills (2000)
> Behike 54
> Punch SS1 CAB (2003) and SS2
> JL Seleccion No.1
> JL Seleccion No.2 (2003)


Thanks CeeGar


----------



## HydroRaven

There was a deal on these, so I just had to purchase a box:


----------



## jdfutureman

Happy camper today! Couldn't resist a little holiday sale:rockon:









These have two different codes and different shade wrappers. There will be hours of entertainment to look forward to in the future....


----------



## aea6574

Very nice John, I really need to get some of these but always end up ordering something else.

Best regards, tony


----------



## smelvis




----------



## sligub

You've got some very nice looking regional's there Dave.


----------



## BamaDoc77

SLR Churchills (OCT 2000) and 1/2 case of Caymus 2009


----------



## BMack

My first box purchase of habanos!


----------



## Rodeo

Awesome! Cardboard packs tend to sit around longer or something because they often show up with some age. Good choice!


----------



## karmaz00

1 H.Upmann noellas jar
25 Ramon Allones 2011 LE
15 Partagas E2
25 Lachina Customs
21 VR farmies
25 Santos corona customs
1 Behike 56 single
10 other singles


----------



## tiger187126

got a nice little gift from a vendor, while i sit here and wait for my order from someone else. i think they're trying to tell me something.


----------



## StogieNinja

BMack, you are in for a TREAT! Those CoRos are delightful, and I'm guessing a box from '07 will be uber-delightful!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice gentleman!


----------



## aea6574

Some Trini Robusto Extras and some Monte #2s-


























Best regards, tony


----------



## avitti

View attachment 63537
View attachment 63538


Two in.one more to go..

Mag 46 
Espendidos


----------



## Habano

BamaDoc77 said:


> SLR Churchills (OCT 2000) and 1/2 case of Caymus 2009


Excellent choice on the Caymus. Have you tried any of the older bottles? 07? 05? Very tasty.


----------



## tiger187126

finally go here after a decently long wait:










hopefully they settle down soon because i'd like to take some with me on my trip for the holidays.


----------



## protekk

ordered 12/6.....shipped 12/8.....arrived 12/12!! They look and smell awesome. They are already in the freezer for a nap.


----------



## aea6574

Nice, the 898s are always a favorite.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

Beautiful Mike!


----------



## Vwluv10338

Man I am a sucker for sales. I also think I am a little crazy since I now have three boxes of the GE LE and I havnt even smoked one yet. Three months ago I had never even bought a box of cigars ever. Not even ones I liked and here I am buying three boxes of something I have never tried.

P.S. The gold medals are from 09. Score


----------



## Mante

LOL Eric. Fire up a Grand Edmundo already! You have enough that it is surely time you tried one. Nice pick ups BTW. :yo:


----------



## xobrian

Nice score Eric! I've been tempted by those Gold Medals & Edmundo's for a couple of weeks now, you might have just pushed me over the edge on them :lol: Just got a box of 12 Reyes, those are good  Enjoy!


----------



## Vwluv10338

Tashaz said:


> LOL Eric. Fire up a Grand Edmundo already! You have enough that it is surely time you tried one. Nice pick ups BTW. :yo:


With a two month old baby and 11 hour work days I dont get much time to smoke anything bigger than a PC. As for the GEs, I say I have three boxes but actually one was a partial replacement. We cant forget those we lost in "The Great Shipping Accident of 2010"


----------



## BMack

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> BMack, you are in for a TREAT! Those CoRos are delightful, and I'm guessing a box from '07 will be uber-delightful!


I had one already and it was delicious! Sadly, only three of them will be staying with me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMack said:


> I had one already and it was delicious! Sadly, only three of them will be staying with me.


Buy more you can't have enough CORO'S enjoy bro!


----------



## Mante

Vwluv10338 said:


> With a two month old baby and 11 hour work days I dont get much time to smoke anything bigger than a PC. As for the GEs, I say I have three boxes but actually one was a partial replacement. We cant forget those we lost in "The Great Shipping Accident of 2010"


Yes I saw those & am sorry for your loss. I understand the time constraints Eric as we all have life to deal with but sometimes you just have to make the time, it's important.


----------



## Barefoot

Just a small order to test a new vendor. My old vendor does not accept my preffered payment option anymore.
I wanted to sample a few Por Larranaga and Juan Lopez before committing to a cab or box.
7 days enroute - not bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Barefoot said:


> Just a small order to test a new vendor. My old vendor does not accept my preffered payment option anymore.
> I wanted to sample a few Por Larranaga and Juan Lopez before committing to a cab or box.
> 7 days enroute - not bad.


Nice pick up enjoy! Some stopped taking Master Card!


----------



## Vwluv10338

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pick up enjoy! Some stopped taking Master Card!


That's why I had to get a Visa just to place my first order.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I know many are not big fans of these but I like them and wanted some and the holidays is a good reason to get some.


























Best regards, tony


----------



## Wildone

A++ I like them, great pick up:mrgreen:



aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I know many are not big fans of these but I like them and wanted some and the holidays is a good reason to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, tony


----------



## GregSS

I have been meaning to pick up some of those Cohiba Maduros

I haven't had a Cohiba yet that wasn't fantastic


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All: I know many are not big fans of these but I like them and wanted some and the holidays is a good reason to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, tony


 Its not what we like that matters! Its what you like that matters! Enjoy your purchase and the holiday's great pictures!


----------



## Habano

A few items that have arrived this week and the end of last week. Couple of other items arrived as well, but Santa Starbuck would not let me post any pictures. Hint, some of the boxes not pictured could look just like the ones in the picture below. 










(2) Behike 54
(1) Behike 52
(2) HDM Short Hoyo Piramides EL's
(1) Montecristo Grand Edmundo El's
(1) 2004 Siglo VI


----------



## sligub

Very nice selection david, too bad your not allowed to take any picks


----------



## tiger187126

Starbuck said:


> A few items that have arrived this week and the end of last week. Couple of other items arrived as well, but Santa Starbuck would not let me post any pictures. Hint, some of the boxes not pictured could look just like the ones in the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2) Behike 54
> (1) Behike 52
> (2) HDM Short Hoyo Piramides EL's
> (1) Montecristo Grand Edmundo El's
> (1) 2004 Siglo VI


impeccable taste as always.


----------



## lebz

Great stuff David.. Amazing looking order! Under the tree caps it off nicely


----------



## HydroRaven

Good stuff, David. Great catch on the 2006 Sig VI. Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## astripp

The Grand Edmundo is one fine piece.


----------



## Habano

HydroRaven said:


> Good stuff, David. Great catch on the 2006 Sig VI. Let us know how they smoke.


Thanks Dave! Hmm not sure how the 06's will smoke, but I can tell you how the 04's will smoke? Lol.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Great pickup david looks like you have been burnen up the order line


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Dave! Hmm not sure how the 06's will smoke, but I can tell you how the 04's will smoke? Lol.


I think I might be able to name a couple of the "hidden" boxes 

Was a huge haul David! Great pickups man.


----------



## jdfutureman

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I know many are not big fans of these but I like them and wanted some and the holidays is a good reason to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, tony


Tony enjoy. Shawn (oldsmo54) gifted me one and I've been holding off smoking it because I probably would have one more on the list to buy


----------



## HydroRaven

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Dave! Hmm not sure how the 06's will smoke, but I can tell you how the 04's will smoke? Lol.


My mistake, guess I was over-excited and didn't read it properly


----------



## canuck2099

Not a huge haul by anymeans but a downtown B&M had a Groupon deal ($20 for a $40 coupon) so I bought two coupons. Scary how much these two sticks would have cost without the coupons ! Gotta love Canadian Tobacco Taxes !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Those new Quay D'Orsay Superiores and Punch Sabroso Pyramide Regionals - still enroute


----------



## lebz

canuck2099 said:


> Not a huge haul by anymeans but a downtown B&M had a Groupon deal ($20 for a $40 coupon) so I bought two coupons. Scary how much these two sticks would have cost without the coupons ! Gotta love Canadian Tobacco Taxes !
> 
> View attachment 36387


Nice... Im going to keep an eye out for any TO deals now lol


----------



## bpegler

Damselnotindistress said:


> Those new Quay D'Orsay Superiores and Punch Sabroso Pyramide Regionals - still enroute


Be interested in your thoughts on these, Janet.

Also, let me welcome your participation here in the Habanos section. It tends to be a bit of a boys club, nice to have a SOTL with us.


----------



## mike91LX

just picked up a sampler of johnny-o's, hoping i like them as much as some people here


----------



## astripp

Damselnotindistress said:


> Those new Quay D'Orsay Superiores and Punch Sabroso Pyramide Regionals - still enroute


Saw that special, but I heard meh reviews about the sabrosa.


----------



## jdfutureman

Just received my 5 - 3 packs of HdM Epi #1's. They are Feb 09's and look fantastic. I'm really excited about getting some corona gordas in. I'll post some pics later!


----------



## protekk

jdfutureman said:


> Just received my 5 - 3 packs of HdM Epi #1's. They are Feb 09's and look fantastic. I'm really excited about getting some corona gordas in. I'll post some pics later!


You should love these John...I've only had three but I liked them better than the #2.


----------



## jdfutureman

protekk said:


> You should love these John...I've only had three but I liked them better than the #2.


Mike, good to hear I've got high hopes for them even though I've never had one. I have had the #2 and really enjoyed them.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

bpegler said:


> Be interested in your thoughts on these, Janet.
> 
> Also, let me welcome your participation here in the Habanos section. It tends to be a bit of a boys club, nice to have a SOTL with us.


Why, thank you Bob, thank you much for the warm welcome :yo:


----------



## jdfutureman

jdfutureman said:


> Just received my 5 - 3 packs of HdM Epi #1's. They are Feb 09's and look fantastic. I'm really excited about getting some corona gordas in. I'll post some pics later!


Here's the pics of the Epi's as promised


----------



## asmartbull

RA Extras on the way................


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> RA Extras on the way................


Excellent choice. Two boxes in the cooler, just about to crack one open and light them up. Will be my first.


----------



## GregSS

jdfutureman said:


> Here's the pics of the Epi's as promised


Some of my favorites

Enjoy!


----------



## Wildone

SLR CHURCH 98....Punch Royal Sel. 00....SLR Lonsdale 01
View attachment 63776
View attachment 63777
View attachment 63778

Sent on the 15th..and arrived today the 19th..one more due tomorrow if all is well..Santa is working over time !


----------



## asmartbull

RA Extras


----------



## Rock31

Very nice Al.


----------



## aea6574

Very nice Al:

I wanted some of those but I went to my place today and they were sold out.

Will look again next year. Let us know what you think of them.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> SLR CHURCH 98....Punch Royal Sel. 00....SLR Lonsdale 01
> View attachment 63776
> View attachment 63777
> View attachment 63778
> 
> Sent on the 15th..and arrived today the 19th..one more due tomorrow if all is well..Santa is working over time !





asmartbull said:


> RA Extras


Very nice gents smoke em in the best of health!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## astripp

Put in my after Christmas/birthday order. A box of RyJ Cazadores, Upmann Epicures, and SLR Lonsdales are on the way.


----------



## lebz

My first Cohiba purchase came just in time for New years!

25 Siglo 1 - July 11


----------



## Wildone

01 Hoyo Du Roi ...02 La Gloria Medaille # 4 
View attachment 64012
View attachment 64015
View attachment 64016


----------



## jdfutureman

Wildone said:


> 01 Hoyo Du Roi ...02 La Gloria Medaille # 4
> View attachment 64012
> View attachment 64015
> View attachment 64016


Very nice David, would love your thoughts on them when the time comes.

Enjoy!


----------



## REDROMMY

5 pack of Jose L. Piedra Nacionales. Thats where i can afford to start.


----------



## lamontjb

Picked up two Cohibas at the Davidoff store at the Shilla hotel located in Seoul. They were pricey so I only shelled out two cigars (I should have taken a picture of the cigar place, it was pretty nice. Anyways, I got one Siglo VI, and one Maduro 5. The box was an extra they had in the store but is not the same box for this cigar...


----------



## Vwluv10338

Johnny-O Sampler


----------



## smelvis

Behikes 52's and Party #4


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I got my Christmas order yesterday.

A great way to celebrate the new year.










Best regards, tony


----------



## Wildone

*Very nice ! I will be right over *:nerd:

Howdy All:

I got my Christmas order yesterday.

A great way to celebrate the new year.










Best regards, tony[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4pistonjosh

I have been fighting buying some siglo vi and you guys are making it hard....they look great


----------



## APBTMarcel

4pistonjosh said:


> I have been fighting buying some siglo vi and you guys are making it hard....they look great


Get em get em get em!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I got my Christmas order yesterday.
> 
> A great way to celebrate the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, tony


Daaaaa-YUM.


----------



## avitti

Just ordered Boli RC and Party D4 boxes- hope to post pics next week-then again my embedding skill-well i have no embedding skills.


----------



## HydroRaven

Decided to start the new year by sampling the Hoyo du "French" series to see how they fare. I like Hoyo in general and these are sizes that I enjoy very much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I got my Christmas order yesterday.
> 
> A great way to celebrate the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, tony


Nice pickup bro!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Dip #2 and Por Larranaga Regalias de Londres (pretty darn rare)


----------



## APBTMarcel

Great buys everyone, wondering how those PL's and "french" series taste. I don't know about the diplo 2's mine was ok but not the greatest. I have another put away but these are my first CC's I have ever purchased and regarding their authenticity I"m not sure. I bought them almost a year ago when I knew nothign about CC's now I'm very careful from where and who I buy them from. Guess I'll do some research on the Diplo and either smoke it or toss it if it's fake. Let me knwo what you think about the box you just bought.


----------



## CeeGar

Not a purchase, but an old friend and botl stopped by my work today and bombed me! What a bomb it was...4- 2003 Cohiba Esplendidos! An awesome display of friendship and generosity from a buddy that I don't get to see often enough...Thanks, Willie.


----------



## BamaDoc77

CeeGar said:


> Not a purchase, but an old friend and botl stopped by my work today and bombed me! What a bomb it was...4- 2003 Cohiba Esplendidos! An awesome display of friendship and generosity from a buddy that I don't get to see often enough...Thanks, Willie.


Wow, extremely nice generosity..!


----------



## sligub

All the rest are already in the post but 5 of these little beauties are mine.


































Mmmmm CoRos


----------



## astripp

Took a lot longer in transit than the normal route, but a box of 99 SLR Lonsdales finally arrived (18 days in transit).


----------



## protekk

A couple just landed today and are already taking a nap in the freezer. Diplomaticos #4 Feb 2008 and HDM Short Piramides LE 2011.


----------



## jdfutureman

Mike nice little order there. I wonder how long I can hold off on ordering those HdMmmmmms. At
least they will be around for a while. 


protekk said:


> A couple just landed today and are already taking a nap in the freezer. Diplomaticos #4 Feb 2008 and HDM Short Piramides LE 2011.


----------



## astripp

I'm impressed you have a source for dip 4's.


----------



## Swany

Montecristo - No.3 -- 5x5 Box 2007
Partagas - Super Partagas -- 25 Box 2011	
La Flor De Cano - Petit Coronas -- 5x5 Box 2003

Couldn't resist the flor de canos at that age, anyone try them? I usually don't buy blind like this but I took a chance.


----------



## protekk

I was searching for a bit and was definitely psyched when I found them. They had a couple more, I probably should have bought 2 boxes


----------



## smelvis

25 count coro
25 count Ramon Allones - Celestiales Finos


----------



## BamaDoc77

This week..

Vintage 2000 Cohiba Robustos
Punch Serie D'Oro
2 boxes, QdO Imperiales (POL OCT 2010)
2 boxes Ramon Allones Allones Extra
Bundle (25) JLP Nacionales (ABR 09)


----------



## BamaDoc77

sorry, i double posted (internet connection went in and out)..my bad


----------



## HydroRaven

So excited about your purchase you decided to show us twice 

Nice haul nonetheless, let me know how those QdO smoke.


----------



## BamaDoc77

HydroRaven said:


> So excited about your purchase you decided to show us twice
> 
> Nice haul nonetheless, let me know how those QdO smoke.


If its a clue, these are my 8th and 9th boxes of 2010 QdO Imperiales for long term storage.. They will be AMAZING cigars, they already are, but the 2010 is as FINE a thing (IMO) as Quai has put out in years.


----------



## HydroRaven

BamaDoc77 said:


> If its a clue, these are my 8th and 9th boxes of 2010 QdO Imperiales for long term storage.. They will be AMAZING cigars, they already are, but the 2010 is as FINE a thing (IMO) as Quai has put out in years.


Wow, quite a statement! Thanks for sharing, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just received my first CC order after 5 days transit!

10 Cohiba Siglo VI
10 Partagas SD4
10 Bolivar Gold Medal
15 Monte No. 2










Everything has a 2011 date code except the Bolis which are dated 8/09. The PSD4s smell incredible! Only problem now is that I agreed to split this order with a couple buddies from work. I do have another small order inbound from another vendor though. I see a cooler or 2nd wineador in my near future.


----------



## doomXsaloon

my first box purchase is also my first CC purchase! (split w/ Old Salty)
based on Tony Brooklyn's raucous recommendation, went with a box of Partagas Serie D #4....

'tis a slippery slope


----------



## jdfutureman

It's been a few days since this thread has gotten any attention. I'm very happy to change that....









These babies arrived today.
Cute little box for the HdM EE's








and of course the main event.

















They truly are something to behold, breathtaking. Feels like Christmas today :whoo:

Even the logo is blinding :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## avitti

View attachment 64473
View attachment 64474
View attachment 64475


Well these just got in.batteries went dead so no pics of D4's.Not sure if pics will post,my embedding skills or lack thereof really sucks.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Okay Ive got a 10ct of siglo VIs inbound I will post pics when they arrive. One wish cigar down know on to the BHK 54. Save save save


----------



## flyinillini75

Great pictures Ben and Tony. I just ordered a box of PSD#4's and a box of RASS. Hope to have them next week. Definitely looking forward to them..... my first order and am anxiously awaiting.


----------



## avitti

Will either order Siglo III and Principes or Mag 46 and Party shorts- if they have the shorts,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Well these just got in.batteries went dead so no pics of D4's.Not sure if pics will post,my embedding skills or lack thereof really sucks.


Load em up to photo-bucket then just post the link on here.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Load em up to photo-bucket then just post the link on here.


 Thanks for the tip Tone,will take a pic when i pull them from the freezer tomorrow.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I just received these beauties; a small order just to test a new vendor. I should have another, much larger bird in the air in the next week or so from my original source. Just waiting on stock.


----------



## usrower321

10 Box of PSD#4. Thanks for the recommendation Tony!


































Sorry...got a bit excited with the pictures. It looks like this vendor checks out so I'll be ordering a box of Monte #4s this week.


----------



## Wildone

A few trinkets came in today....
View attachment 64613


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> A few trinkets came in today....
> View attachment 64613


David
I hope you do a review on that 1966 ???


----------



## Habano

I second what Al says about the review and some great pickups David.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Due to the budgetary cuts no longer enjoyed from more prosperous years:

2 Bolivar Belicoso Finos
1 Partagas Short
1 Trinidad Reyes

And: 1 Cohiba 1966 LE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

usrower321 said:


> 10 Box of PSD#4. Thanks for the recommendation Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...got a bit excited with the pictures. It looks like this vendor checks out so I'll be ordering a box of Monte #4s this week.


Your welcome they look Delicious!


----------



## Mr_mich

Most exciting box split ever, got these babies, 2 will be smoked to celebrate the birth of my brothers first kid in june. These babies are stunning. Beehike 54's


----------



## PJD

Little birdie just landed this morning full of wood'n'baccy goodness.

Today's goodies are a tenner of PSD4s (OGA JUN 11), then a box of Mag 46s (BUA May 11).




























Everything looked deeee-lish, except for one off-putting item. Unlike previous shipments, the bar-codes were removed and the boxes had been opened. Not sure I'm comfortable with either of these. Should I be looking for a new vendor? This picture was shot before they boxen were opened for inspection.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Cant wait to post a pic in here SOON !!! Woooooooo !


----------



## Wildone

A welcomed site... 4 more of the same is on the way....
View attachment 64696


----------



## Mr_mich

Bravo_Kilo said:


> I just received these beauties; a small order just to test a new vendor. I should have another, much larger bird in the air in the next week or so from my original source. Just waiting on stock.


Damn, those lancero's look tasty


----------



## Vitulla

After reading a little here, and taking Tony's comments into account, heres my 3rd order in 2 months...








25 Partagas E (for my buddy Oliva on puff)
25 Partagas D No.4
50 Partagas Shorts

Thanks for all the suggestions and patience with us noobs!


----------



## KcJason1

Behike 56

Never though I would get one, let alone a whole box!


----------



## Batista30

BlackandGold508 said:


> Cant wait to post a pic in here SOON !!! Woooooooo !


It's good to see you back Keith.  Looking forward to seeing your purchases!


----------



## Oliva

Vitulla said:


> After reading a little here, and taking Tony's comments into account, heres my 3rd order in 2 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Partagas P (for my buddy Oliva on puff)
> 25 Partagas D No.4
> 50 Partagas Shorts
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and patience with us noobs!


ray2::amen::smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vitulla said:


> After reading a little here, and taking Tony's comments into account, heres my 3rd order in 2 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Partagas E (for my buddy Oliva on puff)
> 25 Partagas D No.4
> 50 Partagas Shorts
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and patience with us noobs!


My pleasure glad to help!
Damn those look sweet enjoy them bro!


----------



## lebz

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My pleasure glad to help!
> Damn those look sweet enjoy them bro!


Nice pick up! I got a #4 sitting.. maybe ill fire it up this weekend


----------



## HydroRaven

Just got delivery of these and now they're having a little rest next to the frozen peas:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Batista30 said:


> It's good to see you back Keith.  Looking forward to seeing your purchases!


Hey V ! Thanks my man !!!! It was worth it. Its just a one box purchase, but its my first CC buy. Will post pics when i receive it !!


----------



## astripp

Let us know how the Royal Robustos smoke.


----------



## jdfutureman

These just landed and I think I'm going to have to pull one before they hit the freezer. All this mag talk lately actually pushed me into these, and of course Al :heh: who I expect to be thanking well into the future. 
They're from May10 and look sweet!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey V ! Thanks my man !!!! It was worth it. Its just a one box purchase, but its my first CC buy. Will post pics when i receive it !!


Yes nice to see you back my friend!
Enjoy the slope!
Welcome to the Dark Side!


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes nice to see you back my friend!
> Enjoy the slope!
> Welcome to the Dark Side!


Thank You Tony !!!!! One box on the way, and many more on the list !!!


----------



## karmaz00

mom just recently muled some cigars back from cuba for me.... i think she did ok.

2x h.upmann noellas jars
1x RYJ short churchills

just hording the jars now..lol


----------



## Sarge

now what to buy.... so few CCs, so many CCs that need to be bought. better lay off the few aged gifts otherwise my tiny stash will dwindle swiftly. :laugh:


----------



## Oliva

Arrived! Thanks to my favorite BOTL Vitulla!!


----------



## Rock31

so much pr0n in here /drool!

nice pickups everyone


----------



## usrower321

Box of Monte #4 came in today for a split with a buddy. Hoping these are on. From what I've heard around here they can be hit or miss with quality lately.


----------



## Mr_mich

5 Cohiba Espy's from 2005, Yumm!


----------



## Bunner

they arrived! Ill let these guys acclimate for awhile then see how they are.










1 more thing coming in this week maybe!


----------



## avitti

Ordered H UP PC and SC Principes. My last birds flew in circles,perched somewhere and only God and the usps know where, an neither is telling.


----------



## Vitulla

Package 1/9 arrived today...


----------



## flyinillini75

Received these today.... pretty excited. A box of RASS and a box of Bolivar Royal Corona's


----------



## Wildone

Very nice...Enjoy !



flyinillini75 said:


> Received these today.... pretty excited. A box of RASS and a box of Bolivar Royal Corona's
> 
> View attachment 37162
> View attachment 37163


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your gonna love those Boli's enjoy!


----------



## sligub

A fiver of French RE ( from a box split.










Ended up with ten of these after a friend decided against buying them, I really wasn't that sad


----------



## Bunner

Finally arrived very happy lol


----------



## jdfutureman

Bunner said:


> Finally arrived very happy lol


Ryan, nice you should be happy. That's a 52 I take it.

Looking forward to your thoughts on the EL's. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Bad Andy

My first order arrived today. Sorry for the really bad cell phone photos. The boxes were both dated SEP 11.


----------



## BamaDoc77

The last 24 hours...
Sancho Panza Corona Gigantes (OCT 2001)
2 more boxes RA Allones Extra
1 CAB (50) Boli CG's. (TEB 08, SWEET!!)
Boli Lonsdales TAECCES
Diplo #2 (2008)


----------



## Bunner

jdfutureman said:


> Ryan, nice you should be happy. That's a 52 I take it.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on the EL's.
> Enjoy!


I cant wait to try one but they rest for a while now and yep that's a 52. It will be my first bhk.


----------



## Hopperb

Ordered 2/1 received today:

1 box CoRo's
1 box VR Famoso's
5x3 HDM Petite Robusto's


----------



## lebz

Great shipments guys! I got the itch.. but holding off for now


----------



## 54 Conqueror

My birthday boxes have started arriving.

2 x 25 Partagas Serie D No. 4 
2 x 10 Partagas Serie P No. 2 (1x10) without tube 
Cohiba Robusto 
Cohiba Siglo VI 
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 (1x3) petaca (Had to try a couple of these before deciding on a box)

Still have a boxes of Trinidad Robusto T, BBF, and RASS in the air, hopefully arriving in the next day or two.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Today I received:
1 box Cohiba Robustos
1 cab Partagas Shorts
1 box Trinidad Reyes

Unfortunately, this is only half of my order, and it's looking like the other half (2 boxes Partagas Serie D No. 4 and 1 box RASS) may not make it. According to the tracking info, it's been sitting in NY since the 7th. Here's to hoping I see some movement soon.


----------



## PaulE

Wow!!!! It's like i entered the twilight zone. This thread was invisible to me before and i'm just seeing everything now.


----------



## piperdown

I can't recall if I posted this or not but, after many repeat shipments, my two boxes of "pyramids" (sampler of torpedoes) finally came in.
So 5 each Upm #2, party p2, monte #2, vr unico, diplomats no. 2.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Today I received:
> 1 box Cohiba Robustos
> 1 cab Partagas Shorts
> 1 box Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Unfortunately, this is only half of my order, and it's looking like the other half (2 boxes Partagas Serie D No. 4 and 1 box RASS) may not make it. According to the tracking info, it's been sitting in NY since the 7th. Here's to hoping I see some movement soon.


After a week, we finally have some movement! Now we'll see if everything is still in the box when it gets here. ray2:


----------



## Poneill272

One dream accomplished!


----------



## CeeGar

Congratulations Phil. They look yummy! :hungry:


----------



## protekk

Phil man those 52's look awesome!!


----------



## Poneill272

Thanks guys, I've waited a long time to do this.


----------



## Wildone

Very Nice Pic Phil....ENJOY !


----------



## dav0

Phil, they look much too pretty to smoke! Lay em' down for 8 years! :evil:


----------



## REDROMMY

Thats a thing of beauty Phil!

I ordered 3 Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos. Im trying to walk down this slope because theres nothing like CC.


----------



## Hopperb

Got shipping confirmation today on a box of BHK 54s and a sampler box of pyrimades. Should be here in about 10 days or so right about when I get back from a business trip.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Phil I am a very jealous man. That look freaking awesome.


----------



## jdfutureman

After a long drawn out process, patience and help from David (thanks my friend!) I finally received these gems. It feels so good to be stocked again on this staple!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

On another note I also received a half a box of JL #1's, thanks to Tripp! I'm really looking forward to trying them, sorry no pics though


----------



## Habano

jdfutureman said:


> After a long drawn out process, patience and help from David (thanks my friend!) I finally received these gems. It feels so good to be stocked again on this staple!!!


FINALLY!! Lol. Enjoy the sticks John, which I know you will!!

Those do look beautiful by the way.


----------



## sdlaird

I guess I should have posted here, but got geeked up and posted a new thread as it was my virgin order, but somewhere in transit are:

10 PSD4
10 Monte #2
10 Bolivar Royal Coronas en tubo

I'll post pics, hopefully soon.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

The gang's all here! Got a few to sample before the rest head off to the freezer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> One dream accomplished!


:beerchug::hungry::smoke2::car::high5:


----------



## Wildone

Very Nice pics !



Bravo_Kilo said:


> The gang's all here! Got a few to sample before the rest head off to the freezer.


----------



## Mante

Bravo_Kilo said:


> The gang's all here! Got a few to sample before the rest head off to the freezer.


Oh very nice Ben.....do enjoy them all after a rest. :thumb:


----------



## Bunner

my reyes arrived. Unfortunately not untouched by customs.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2011 CoLa and 898


----------



## CeeGar

Wow. I'm drooling, Doc! They look scrumptious :hungry:


----------



## PaulE

This is my latest..... actually my first ever CC purchase.


----------



## CigarMike

Poneill272 said:


> One dream accomplished!


:bowdown: drool :faint:


----------



## Cletus

Poneill272 said:


> One dream accomplished!


So they're putting Habanos stickers right on the Behike box now? If so, that's a real shame. My box of Behikes (JUN 10) had a cardboard outerbox with all the stickers and box code on it.


----------



## astripp

Let us know how the '11 898s are smoking.


----------



## usrower321

Cletus said:


> So they're putting Habanos stickers right on the Behike box now? If so, that's a real shame. My box of Behikes (JUN 10) had a cardboard outerbox with all the stickers and box code on it.


I'm no expert on Behikes but I'm pretty sure that is the outer box. Then inside is the pouch with the glossy gorgeous box.


----------



## Habano

usrower321 said:


> I'm no expert on Behikes but I'm pretty sure that is the outer box. Then inside is the pouch with the glossy gorgeous box.


This. The box in the picture is the Behike shipping box and inside is the actual black lacquored dress Behike box. Habanos will never put any habano stickers or the warranty sticker on the Behike dress box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2011 CoLa and 898


Very nice Bama!


----------



## Habano

Some of you may or may not know, but I was a member of the PGA for almost four years. I probably received my most prized possession this weekend.

2011 Cohiba Esplendido PGA box.


----------



## lebz

Starbuck said:


> Some of you may or may not know, but I was a member of the PGA for almost four years. I probably received my most prized possession this weekend.
> 
> 2011 Cohiba Esplendido PGA box.


Those are beautiful!!! Very nice man


----------



## The Cigar Nut

wow - simply amazing!!


----------



## bpegler

Beautiful cigars, David!

I believe they're from 2001, not 2011.


----------



## mike91LX

so your the one who beat me to those david? haha nice pick up brother


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Beautiful cigars, David!
> 
> I believe they're from 2001, not 2011.


Lol. Opps yes a typo. They are from 2001 not 2011. These marked the 100 year anniversary of the British PGA. Thanks for catching the mistake Bob.


----------



## Poneill272

Wow David! Very nice!


----------



## CeeGar

Very nice, David! Let us know when you decide to put flame to one....great pics, btw.


----------



## jimbo1

wow, very nice David!


----------



## Wildone

Very nice David... I bet they will smoke Wonderful !


----------



## jdfutureman

David, those wrappers look so unique i don't think I have seen anything like them. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Reg

David, that is one of the classiest boxes of cigars I've seen. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## BMack

Holy crap Dave, those are amazing!


----------



## mike91LX

FINALLY was able to get my hands on one of these, they smell incredible i cant wait to light one up after they settle:


----------



## smelvis

I am officially Jealous Mike, oh so pretty  And China to boot cool!


----------



## Rock31

wow Mike, very nice!


----------



## gosh

Great pix Mike! That stick looks amazing (as does it's presentation)!


----------



## BMack

Wow Mike! Thank you for sharing the pictures! I've been drooling over pics of those since I hear about the release, glad to see some new pics!


----------



## HydroRaven

mike91LX said:


> FINALLY was able to get my hands on one of these, they smell incredible i cant wait to light one up after they settle:


Nice grab. I sincerely hope they are worth their price tag.


----------



## sengjc

HydroRaven said:


> Nice grab. I sincerely hope they are worth their price tag.


Do I detect a smathering of 'green', Hydro-Dave? :lol:

BTW, you weren't kidding, the cigars in Japan are quite expensive. Checked out the Bluebell boutique in Daimaru, Osaka and Isetan in Kyoto.


----------



## Habano

Great pickup Mike. Currently looking to secure one for myself as well. Thought I had one, but there is a back order list and I highly doubt they will get enough to fill the list yet alone get me one as well. The jar is a beauty and I am sure the sticks will be awesome too. Enjoy and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BamaDoc77

More 1966s...


----------



## Habano

Oh yeah!! Looking good Bama!!


----------



## asmartbull

Heck, I will admit it it.......I am jealous as all hell !!

Great pick up Doc


----------



## CeeGar

Beautiful finds as of late, gentlemen. This thread puts a strain on my bank account and marriage!


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> Heck, I will admit it it.......I am jealous as all hell !!
> 
> Great pick up Doc


The Doctor is In! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> More 1966s...


Had to bump this to the top BAMA you got class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mata777

I was hoping for some 2011's but got some Abr 2009's. Oh well only 7 days in transit. I hope they smoke well. Have been seeing some very nice pick ups here lately. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Mr_mich

Got some Sanch Panza Non-plus from 06


----------



## KcJason1

mata777 said:


> I was hoping for some 2011's but got some Abr 2009's. Oh well only 7 days in transit. I hope they smoke well. Have been seeing some very nice pick ups here lately. Enjoy everyone!


Is that a 10box?


----------



## mata777

Yes it is Jason.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

3 Montecristo No. 2 Gran Reservas and one Ramon Allones Extra (all on the way).


----------



## avitti




----------



## smokinpeace

Just put in an order for another box of RyJ Hermosos No. 2.


----------



## gasdocok

Look what just fell off a truck going through my neighborhood. Good thing I was the first one to notice and was able to snag them up off the street real quick.




























I hope they are worth the $400 bucks that some poor schlubb paid for them :evil:


----------



## asmartbull

gasdocok said:


> Look what just fell off a truck going through my neighborhood. Good thing I was the first one to notice and was able to snag them up off the street real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they are worth the $400 bucks that some poor schlubb paid for them :evil:


400.00 Really??


----------



## Mr_mich

gasdocok said:


> Look what just fell off a truck going through my neighborhood. Good thing I was the first one to notice and was able to snag them up off the street real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they are worth the $400 bucks that some poor schlubb paid for them :evil:


\

They look great! Cab 50 for $400 right?


----------



## usrower321

Glad to see you got those pics up Tony, they look great. Thanks for the bump!


----------



## avitti

usrower321 said:


> Glad to see you got those pics up Tony, they look great. Thanks for the bump!


 My pleasure,Brian.


----------



## jimbo1

gasdocok said:


> Look what just fell off a truck going through my neighborhood. Good thing I was the first one to notice and was able to snag them up off the street real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they are worth the $400 bucks that some poor schlubb paid for them :evil:


OH YEA......:hungry:........Looking good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


>


Very nice Tony enjoy my brother!
Those 4's look sweet gonna smoke one now!


----------



## astripp

9 birds are in the air. Trying to budget with using the tax return for a big buy, and the rest of the year only go with individual orders of epicures and shorts as I smoke through my smaller cigars.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> 3 Montecristo No. 2 Gran Reservas and one Ramon Allones Extra (all on the way).


**The 3 Monte Gran Reservas have arrived:hug: am awaiting arrival of the Ramon Allones Extra.


----------



## CeeGar

Some stinky old barnyard smelling custom rolls...:spy: :eyebrows:


----------



## kapathy

Not to shabby for a first cc purchase (not group buy) lso dic 08. Thanks to a certain someone with the assist.


----------



## astripp

Kevin, those look great! Coming from '08 they will be smoke worthy once they recover from transit.


----------



## Wildone

Very nice pics....Summer must be close... Spring Fever must be running High !


----------



## imported_Mike_E

One set of two shipments that finally came in today:









Montecristo No. 2 (7/11); Partagas Series D No. 4 (9/11); Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides Edicion Limitada 2011 (9/11); and Cohiba Siglo VI (10/11).


----------



## Wildone

Very Nice, some of my Favs.....is everyone Herfing at your place :fish2:



Mike_E said:


> One set of two shipments that finally came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montecristo No. 2 (7/11); Partagas Series D No. 4 (9/11); Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides Edicion Limitada 2011 (9/11); and Cohiba Siglo VI (10/11).


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Wildone said:


> Very Nice, some of my Favs.....is everyone Herfing at your place :fish2:


Hated to put these away but they'll need to rest before the herfing starts. Not too impressed with the dates on them but not much I can do about that.

I've got quite a bit more coming: RyJ Short Churchill; Ramon Allones SS; Bolivar BBF; H. Upmann No 2; Trinidad Short Robusto Edicion Limitada 2010; Montecristo No. 4; and Bolivar RC. Next month I'll work on the Cohiba Behike 52s; Cohiba Robusto and a couple of different Partagas.


----------



## HydroRaven

Mike_E said:


> Hated to put these away but they'll need to rest before the herfing starts. Not too impressed with the dates on them but not much I can do about that.
> 
> I've got quite a bit more coming: RyJ Short Churchill; Ramon Allones SS; Bolivar BBF; *H. Upmann Short Robusto T*; Montecristo No. 4; and Bolivar RC. Next month I'll work on the Cohiba Behike 52s; Cohiba Robusto and a couple of different Partagas.


Never heard of that one. Any info on that?


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Hey Dave...I mistyped that...sorry brother. It should read, " Trinidad Short Robusto T (12) Edicion Limitada 2010" and H. Upmann No. 2.


----------



## HydroRaven

Mike_E said:


> Hey Dave...I mistyped that...sorry brother. It should read, " Trinidad Short Robusto T (12) Edicion Limitada 2010" and H. Upmann No. 2.


Yeah, I thought it was a typo, but you never know. In any case, nice stuff you got there, hope you enjoy them!


----------



## jaypulay

A box of PSD4 from 2010, box of BCJ from 2010 and a box of LGC MdO#3 from 2000


----------



## Mr_mich

HDM Epi's from 2005 and some Viaje NC


----------



## BlackandGold508

My first box purchase !!! woooooo !! 2011 PSD4's !!!! 



And a nice little sampler as a treat !!


----------



## dav0

:sad: trouble with pictures!


----------



## AStateJB

Just pulled the trigger on a box of 10 PSD4s (my first CC order) and I'm already giddy like a little school girl. :lol: AAAAAHHHH!!! The waiting is going to KILL me! :frusty:


----------



## usrower321

AStateJB said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a box of 10 PSD4s (my first CC order) and I'm already giddy like a little school girl. :lol: AAAAAHHHH!!! The waiting is going to KILL me! :frusty:


Just buy something else. It'll help...I swear :heh:


----------



## AStateJB

usrower321 said:


> Just buy something else. It'll help...I swear :heh:


I damn near did... I had to be somewhat practical this time though.

Funny coincidence though, I got a 5er of your "just smoked" today.


----------



## astripp

More than something else, now that you have your intro to Partagas, you should get the sampling of Bolivar, Monte, Cohiba, Hoyo De Monterrey, Ramon Allones, Upmann, but go ahead and ignore Romeo y Julietta, they aren't so good right now. Down the road picking up El Rey Del Mundo and St. Luis Rey will also treat you nicely


----------



## AStateJB

I've had Partagas, Punch, HDM, and Cohiba. All good! This slope is going to be dangerous!


----------



## eyesack

Well, thanks for helping me wax my skis and get back on the slope, guys. Will post pics when they're here


----------



## BamaDoc77

Trini Robusto T(24), Trini Fundadores (24), Trini Robusto Extras (12)


----------



## UpInSmoak

BamaDoc77 said:


> Trini Robusto T(24), Trini Fundadores (24), Trini Robusto Extras (12)


Pretty f'in amazing. A sight of beauty. Did you go all Trinidad due to the discontinuation? I know it effects the Robusto and Robusto T.......Fundadores also?


----------



## BamaDoc77

No, just thought I needed more of them, there should be 1 more box each of Fundy and Extras in tomorrow.. Was all one order, but must have been in different boxes..


----------



## dav0

2 12ct boxes Trini Robusto T - 15 (5x3) Monte Edmundo - 25 Monte Esp. #2


----------



## astripp

3 birds landed today. All are from '11. The PSD4's are from May, the Upmann and JLs are from June. Oddly, the order that was a week earlier still hasn't arrived.


----------



## HugSeal

Imagine my surprise when this thread is in top of the new posts list. has it already been 90 days?
To keep on topic I can mention that I received a box of rass last week


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Partagas Serie P No. 2 Pyramide (along with a single Padron 85th Anniversary and a Drew Estate Undercrown cigar).


----------



## BamaDoc77

A few deliveries today...L
Espys
La Escepcion
HDM Churchills (vintage)


----------



## astripp

Let us know how those La Especion's smoke. Kind of like Esplendidos, I'm not going to spend $500+ on a box of cigars, even ones I love, when I can get cigars I love for less than half the price.


----------



## max gas

Half of purchase #1 has landed, they look and smell fantastic. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## BamaDoc77

The rest of the Trinidads found their way home....


----------



## nikonnut

Well, I'm super new here but I just placed an order for a 10 count of Partagas D's.


----------



## astripp

Two birds landed today, but they are both part of a split, so only get to keep half of each, but a box of October 11 CoRos and a box of April 11 Sancho Panza Non Plus


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Dang Bama! What a great looking order!


----------



## lebz

All these great purchases... Must hold off... Must not press CheckOut


----------



## astripp

SLR A, BPC, and a pair of the Monte GE ELs.


----------



## avitti

Not a purchase- a gift from astripp










Sancho Panza-Juan Lopez-Quai D'orsay-ST.Louis Rey--- Have to change the date on camera-


----------



## AStateJB

My first CC purchase just came in.


----------



## jdfutureman

AStateJB said:


> My first CC purchase just came in.


Josh great call! Love the 10 box, Enjoy!

I have a box of Fundadores in the air, may the force be with them.


----------



## Claes

Just put in an order and within a week received my H Uppman Epicures. Already trying to think of what to get next!


----------



## vink

a 5ver of Hoyo de Monterry epicure no.2


----------



## BMack

avitti said:


> Not a purchase- a gift from astripp
> 
> http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s510/KGDAWG11/100_0303.jpg
> 
> Sancho Panza-Juan Lopez-Quai D'orsay-ST.Louis Rey--- Have to change the date on camera-[/QUOTE]
> 
> haha, I was about to say that they should be smoking very well by now! :)


----------



## eyesack

Early graduation gift to me while I still have funds and since my race car's almost finished? Sure!










Oh hai. ^_____^


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> The rest of the Trinidads found their way home....


Damn Bama you got class and deep pockets my brother!mg:



eyesack said:


> Early graduation gift to me while I still have funds and since my race car's almost finished? Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hai. ^_____^


Congrats Issac enjoy!:rockon:


----------



## asmartbull

Damn,
College life has really changed !!!
Great pick-ups



eyesack said:


> Early graduation gift to me while I still have funds and since my race car's almost finished? Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hai. ^_____^


----------



## BamaDoc77

2 boxes of LGC Belux No.1


----------



## gasdocok

Damn Bama, I would love to hate you right now. I have been looking for more cigars with floral tones like the RYJ and have heard that the LGCs are it. Of course you can't find LGCs anywhere... well ok, YOU can, but I can't!

Gotta keep lookin I suppose. Nice pick up buddy!


----------



## eyesack

asmartbull said:


> Damn,
> College life has really changed !!!
> Great pick-ups





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Bama you got class and deep pockets my brother!mg:
> Congrats Issac enjoy!:rockon:


Haha indeed! My paid internship sure has treated me well! I'll be done in May, but already have a few options lined up, so I just have to figure out where I want to go  Good problem to have these days hehe. Thanks, Tony! I'll make sure to come up your way and spread the wealth soon my friend! Bama, those Trinis look so good, I had to grab some myself! Hopefully you left some good box codes, albeit mine will come in petacas. What year are those?


----------



## Tarks

I haven't posted in this topic for a while. Always forget about it but here are a few orders I have received in the past few months.

4 Boxes of Allones Extra.

















7 Boxes of Bolivar Simones (5 are mine)









1 x 50 cab 02 Hoyo Des Dieux
5 x Monte Grand Edmundo
1 x 98 Dip 4
1 x 03 Boli Gigantes
1 x 03 Dip 1
1 x RyJ Duke
Misc Singles


----------



## asmartbull

Jeff
I too would buy 5 boxes of Simones, if I could find them....
They are coming alone nicely...


----------



## Rock31

Jeff......I don't even know what to say!


----------



## Tarks

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> I too would buy 5 boxes of Simones, if I could find them....
> They are coming alone nicely...


My favourite Bolivar bar none. PM sent Al.


----------



## tpharkman

For a second there I thought I hit the wrong button and was in the retailers section. What a freaking amazing stockpile of goodness there Jeff. I know it's a sin but I am actively coveting your stash right now. WOW!!!!!


----------



## BMack

Wow Jeff, that was a stunning post! That was outright cigar p0rn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You got great taste Jeff enjoy them bro!


----------



## BlackandGold508

I wanna grow up to be like Jeff. lol


----------



## Mante

ROTFLMAO! Jeff for the win. Superb choices all.


----------



## harley33

Nice Jeff- 

Al gifted me a Simones about a year ago and it was one of the best cigars I've had to date.

They are nice!


----------



## HydroRaven

That is one heck of an order, Jeff, Harper must love you right now.


----------



## tdkimer

I'm back boys, I'm back!
Dispatched 3/7, on my doorstep 3/12. (Please excuse the iphone pic quality)


----------



## jdfutureman

tdkimer said:


> I'm back boys, I'm back!
> Dispatched 3/7, on my doorstep 3/12. (Please excuse the iphone pic quality)


Ahh the BBF's and welcome back Tony!

Here's my quick pic of today's delivery for me.:hat:


----------



## eyesack

Tarks said:


> I haven't posted in this topic for a while. Always forget about it but here are a few orders I have received in the past few months.
> 
> 4 Boxes of Allones Extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Boxes of Bolivar Simones (5 are mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x 50 cab 02 Hoyo Des Dieux
> 5 x Monte Grand Edmundo
> 1 x 98 Dip 4
> 1 x 03 Boli Gigantes
> 1 x 03 Dip 1
> 1 x RyJ Duke
> Misc Singles


:gasp: I need to go change my pants guys, bbl... Bahaha! That's insane, man!


----------



## jdfutureman

These little gems landed today. I ordered them after having my first Trinidad which was a Fundadores. They smell awesome and I think I've found a new cliff within the CC mountain range. I'll call it Trinidad Point :rofl:


----------



## Hopperb

Got a couple of orders out on boxes

1 Connie #1's - ordered 3/9 received 3/16
2 Party Mille Fleurs - ordered 3/9 received 3/16
1 Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 - ordered 3/9 received 3/16
1 Siglo IV
1 Party Shorts (Tony raves on these so I had to pick up a box and give em a try)
1 CoRo
1 Party 898V
should start arriving early next week.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just got these beauties in today.









Bolivar Petite Coronas








10 box Cohiba Siglo VI








Bolivar Gold Medals from 09. Got two boxes, but one is for a buddy. Yes, the third one from the left has a little split in the wrapper. :frown:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Just got these beauties in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolivar Petite Coronas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 box Cohiba Siglo VI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolivar Gold Medals from 09. Got two boxes, but one is for a buddy. Yes, the third one from the left has a little split in the wrapper. :frown:


WHOOAAA, Ben!!! Those are NICE!! And IMHO you can never have too many Bolivars!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Another box of 1966's and 25AT Box of HU Monarcas (2007)


----------



## keithfjr

My first purchase found its way home safely. Some Bolivar Belicosos Finos and some PSD4's


----------



## harley33

cooler number 4..,.,..... 120qt...... home minister not thrilled...


----------



## truckertim

Just placed my first ever order. Hopefully have a box of Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills are on the way. Wanted something different but for my first run I figured I would go with something small and cheap that wouldnt set my cigar allowance back too much if they dont make it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Even more 1966s and Cab of 50 Party Lusitanias.


----------



## jdfutureman

BamaDoc77 said:


> Even more 1966s and Cab of 50 Party Lusitanias.


Doc, I always flinch now when I see your handle in the "last post by" spot on this thread :biggrin1:

and with good reason I see again. I have to try a Lusi and that 50 cab is sweet. Doesn't get a lot of chatter but I'd be interested in your thoughts when you do light one up as 2011 Partagas train seems to be on a roll.


----------



## CeeGar

Doc, what's your take on the 1966's right now? Are you stocking up for long term? I haven't tried one yet, but I've been eyeballing them lately.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Colin, Havent touched one yet, I ve got 6 boxes now.. all going down for a long nap. They will be great smokes (I will smoke a box)....and I will put the other 5 down for investment potential. they could easily be $1000+ per box in the next few years.


----------



## CeeGar

BamaDoc77 said:


> Colin, Havent touched one yet, I ve got 6 boxes now.. all going down for a long nap. They will be great smokes (I will smoke a box)....and I will put the other 5 down for investment potential. they could easily be $1000+ per box in the next few years.


Doc, you certainly have more willpower than I do. I could not have 6 boxes of these lying around and not have already sampled one. :biglaugh:


----------



## avitti




----------



## Habano

Ohh very nice Tony. Enjoy which I am sure you will!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoy Tony! Bama you never cease to amaze!


----------



## BamaDoc77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Enjoy Tony! Bama you never cease to amaze!


Ha, THANKS! I actually thought about you when I ordered the Lusi's. Being as though we are both Party whores..


----------



## smelvis

Another box of coros, One box of siglo VI one box of Monte 2's One box of Sir Winston all for now.


----------



## eyesack

Well, my package finally arrived today! Will post pics when I find a better card reader


----------



## smelvis

Okay almost done now.


----------



## AStateJB

:dr!!! Look at all the goodies! Great pick up, Dave!


----------



## yellowv

Now that's a nice haul. I'm jealous.


----------



## eyesack

I can't even try to keep up with Gramps here lol. But here it is!









15 2010 Trini Robusto Extras


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A bunch 'a CC singles; Bolivars, JL Piedras, Quay D'Orsays, Partagas, et.al. that just arrived today!:biggrin1: And now have a sampler of 3 Monte No.2's, Diplomaticos No.2's and LaPunta San Cristobel Pyramides that have yet to arrive arty:


----------



## smelvis

yellowv said:


> Now that's a nice haul. I'm jealous.


Don't be I throw several orders together but am hording coros. Remember I am 16 day's away from retiring


----------



## sdlaird

smelvis said:


> Don't be I throw several orders together but am hording coros. Remember I am 16 day's away from retiring


But who's counting, right??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Ha, THANKS! I actually thought about you when I ordered the Lusi's. Being as though we are both Party whores..


Party Whores for life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LARAIDER

2/3 of my birthday bird has landed


----------



## asmartbull

2010 CCE, Going deep !


----------



## BamaDoc77

more Sir Winstons..


----------



## Vwluv10338

I honestly only clicked on this because I saw BamaDoc was the last poster. I just live vicariously through you since none of my vendors have the sticks you get each week. On a side note are there any pics of your stash or walk-in (I'm guessing)? I would love to see what kind of setup you have.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Vwluv10338 said:


> I honestly only clicked on this because I saw BamaDoc was the last poster. I just live vicariously through you since none of my vendors have the sticks you get each week. On a side note are there any pics of your stash or walk-in (I'm guessing)? I would love to see what kind of setup you have.


Ha ha...Thanks for the compliment. Soon, my friend, the walk in will be complete. For now, I have (5) 150qt coolers filled to the brim, all stacked up. Not really conducive to picture taking.


----------



## smelvis

sdlaird said:


> But who's counting, right??


Not me but 15


----------



## Vwluv10338

BamaDoc77 said:


> Ha ha...Thanks for the compliment. Soon, my friend, the walk in will be complete. For now, I have (5) 150qt coolers filled to the brim, all stacked up. Not really conducive to picture taking.


Well for now I will take comfort in the fact that you are using coolers like us common folk :laugh:


----------



## gasdocok

Is it sad that I did the same thing earlier today? Clicked on the thread ONLY because bama doc was the last poster.

what's that they say about great minds?


----------



## Tarks

A few singles.

1987 EL REY DEL MUNDO GRANDES de ESPAGNE 500
Early 80's ROMEO Y JULIETA CHURCHILL A/T


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* 50 cab of Partagas Luci's '09, 2 boxes Bolivar '09 EL, 2 boxes BHK 52 '11, 2 50 cab Partagas Shorts ('10 and '11) and 2 boxes of Punch Punch '09. Sorry, traveling, no pics.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Nice haul Ian. safe travels my friend.


----------



## truckertim

Whats your thoughts on the Romeo Short Churchills? I am waiting on a box to arrive myself.


----------



## harley33

A little sampler for the birthday this week...


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> A little sampler for the birthday this week...
> 
> View attachment 37731


Jeff
I hope a review is to follow....
Happy Birthday !


----------



## LARAIDER

truckertim said:


> Whats your thoughts on the Romeo Short Churchills? I am waiting on a box to arrive myself.


It's a very unique stoge, to me they are perfect at about 2-3 years old. I always get a whiff of sage from the cigar itself in my mouth between puffs. I got 3 full boxes sleeping. It's profile reminds me of the Bolivar Royal Coronas.


----------



## Slowreaction

Just received my first order. Ten box of bolivar royal corona and epicure especial.


----------



## jdfutureman

Slowreaction said:


> Just received my first order. Ten box of bolivar royal corona and epicure especial.


Peter, nice start there. Enjoy!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Third and FINAL box of La Escepcion.


----------



## smelvis

That's it all done for awhile.

1 x Cohiba Behike 56 10 count
1 x Cohiba Behike 52 10 count
1 x Bolivar Royal Coronas 25 count
1 x Bolivar Belicosos Finos 25 count
2 x Cohiba Siglo I 25 count
2 x 2011 Punch Descobridores Portugal RE 10 count
1 x Siglo VI 25 count
1 x 3x5 CoRo


----------



## Rock31

@smelvis! :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> @smelvis! :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:


:tongue1: :mod: :der: :lalala:


----------



## Rock31

agreed, you are a bit cuckoo


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> agreed, you are a bit cuckoo


I have no will power when deals I like are in front of me. Good and Bad thing right now good. Now to wait I got one order today the 1 x Siglo VI 25 count 1 x 3x5 CoRo The wait on these is gonna be a tough one. That said cuckoo is about right.


----------



## KcJason1

1 BHK 52
3 BHK 56
2 RASCC 
1 Monty #2
2 Partagas SP2
2 RA EL 2011
1 PSD4
1 Partagas Lusi 25ct
1 Partagas Lusi 10ct

Seriously started laughing out loud in the middle of class 
when I realized 14 boxes were in transit! People looked at me funny!
Not all are mine. Some are for a friend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Third and FINAL box of La Escepcion.


BAMA did i forget to tell ya. BRO YOU GOT CLASS!
In capital letters nice haul!


----------



## yellowv

Wow you guys are buying those BHK boxes like their going out of style. I wish I could afford that. I would probably buy 1 stick for a special occasion if I could but a box is pricey to say the least.


----------



## Wildone

Last couple weeks, some goodies dropped in.....

View attachment 66343


View attachment 66344


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Last couple weeks, some goodies dropped in.....
> 
> View attachment 66343
> 
> 
> View attachment 66344


Damn David Nice haul love the Partagas!!!!!!!


----------



## BMack

I just wished I could join in on the BHK madness, sucks being poor... Please review and send lots of pics!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* This weeks haul...


----------



## lebz

Nice Brain... love the shorts! got some on the way soon to rest up



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* This weeks haul...


----------



## gasdocok

So when you get a box with "9" culebras, is it 3 coffins with one culebra each or is it 9 coffins?

Sorry for the noob question but I've never ordered any of these.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Geez-us, Martha...these pictures are making my underwear feel tighter. Awesome hauls, you guys!


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Here's my humble cache...still waiting on my 3 weeks overdue RyJ Short Churchill 25ct box and another box of 25 RASS.


----------



## Wildone

Mike_E said:


> Here's my humble cache...still waiting on my 3 weeks overdue RyJ Short Churchill 25ct box and another box of 25 RASS.


Very Nice !


----------



## usrower321

Mike, that is nothing to sneeze at! Some damn fine looking sticks there.


----------



## the_brain

gasdocok said:


> So when you get a box with "9" culebras, is it 3 coffins with one culebra each or is it 9 coffins?
> 
> Sorry for the noob question but I've never ordered any of these.


Brain: 3 coffins...


----------



## chef-zorba

Awesome pics!! Very nice hauls!


----------



## yellowv




----------



## harley33

Good Choice!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Got these in 3 business days... A new record!


----------



## Hopperb

Had a couple of packages land today. Still two more in the air.


----------



## Wildone

Very nice purchases Gentlemen...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mike_E said:


> Here's my humble cache...still waiting on my 3 weeks overdue RyJ Short Churchill 25ct box and another box of 25 RASS.





Wildone said:


> Very Nice !





yellowv said:


>





Bravo_Kilo said:


> Got these in 3 business days... A new record!





Hopperb said:


> Had a couple of packages land today. Still two more in the air.


Nice pick ups i mean damn guys right on!
I guess those tax refunds went to good use! Don't you guys know there's a rescission lol!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

3 Montecristo No. 2's
3 Diplomaticos No. 2's
3 San Cristobel LaPuntas
3 Romeo & Julieta Belicosos

All arrived today! :rockon:


----------



## smelvis

Damselnotindistress said:


> 3 Montecristo No. 2's
> 3 Diplomaticos No. 2's
> 3 San Cristobel LaPuntas
> 3 Romeo & Julieta Belicosos
> 
> All arrived today! :rockon:


How was the Cohiba 1966 LE I was looking to get some until I was told they may be fakes? very curious about them! Nice buy BTW


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Hopperb said:


> Had a couple of packages land today. Still two more in the air.


Holey underwear! I just shot doo doo looking at your haul.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

smelvis said:


> How was the Cohiba 1966 LE I was looking to get some until I was told they may be fakes? very curious about them! Nice buy BTW


*It was excellent and long lasting. Received it from very respected vendor I've been a customer of for over 15 years. And yes it seems the counterfeitors out there are getting very good at giving appearance only of our forbidden fruit. Been burnt a few times in past years.


----------



## smelvis

Damselnotindistress said:


> *It was excellent and long lasting. Received it from very respected vendor I've been a customer of for over 15 years. And yes it seems the counterfeitors out there are getting very good at giving appearance only of our forbidden fruit. Been burnt a few times in past years.


Cool that settles it I have to find me some now it's a mission, Thank You kindly Janet.

Dave


----------



## brunoslee

Just came back from cuba...

2 BOX 25 unit - Partagas Serie E nº 2
1 BOX 25 unit - COhiba Robusto
1 BOX 25 unit - Diplomaticos nº 5
1 BOX 25 unit - Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especiales
1 BOX 10 unit - Cohiba BEHIKE 54
1 BOX 25 unit - Romeo & Julieta WIDE Churchill
a Partagas Serie P No.1 JAR 2009 - 25 unit cigars

and this one just for the cigars rings- are for the Aniversarie of factory of Partagas.


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Cool that settles it I have to find me some now it's a mission, Thank You kindly Janet.
> 
> Dave


From what I have seen Janet knows her cubans. :thumb:


----------



## BamaDoc77

Aged Boli Lonsdales


----------



## BMack

brunoslee said:


> Just came back from cuba...
> 
> 2 BOX 25 unit - Partagas Serie E nº 2
> 1 BOX 25 unit - COhiba Robusto
> 1 BOX 25 unit - Diplomaticos nº 5
> 1 BOX 25 unit - Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especiales
> 1 BOX 10 unit - Cohiba BEHIKE 54
> 1 BOX 25 unit - Romeo & Julieta WIDE Churchill
> a Partagas Serie P No.1 JAR 2009 - 25 unit cigars
> 
> and this one just for the cigars rings- are for the Aniversarie of factory of Partagas.


Wow, any chance for a closeup pic of that band?!


----------



## brunoslee

BMack said:


> Wow, any chance for a closeup pic of that band?!


i will try to do with my other camera .... but the image is the PARTAGAS FACTORY.


----------



## yellowv

Read the rules.


----------



## zabhatton

sorry i apologize i really should have read the rules.


----------



## BMack

brunoslee said:


> i will try to do with my other camera .... but the image is the PARTAGAS FACTORY.


That would be awesome! I can't find any info on that particular band/release but I found the image used on cubancigarwebsite. Anyone know what the deal is with this cigar/special band? ...Yes, this band has absolutely piqued my interest.


----------



## jimbo1

brunoslee said:


> i will try to do with my other camera .... but the image is the *PARTAGAS FACTORY*.


also known as TonyB's house.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Aged Boli Lonsdales


Damn Bama every-time i look at your purchases i drool on the keyboard. All vintage aged hard to find goodies. At the risk of sounding redundant BRO you got CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

jimbo1 said:


> also known as TonyB's house.


+1

Pretty sure Tony has a room reserved for him there


----------



## baddddmonkey

Placed my first purchase! I'm pretty excited to get started on the dark side of cigars.

3-Partagas Serie D No. 4
3-Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
5-Jose L. Piedra Cremas

A few years ago I had a JLP before and I enjoyed it. So this should be an exciting experience for me!


----------



## StogieNinja

Pretty tasty start! Those PSD4s are killer!


----------



## LARAIDER

Just got the final 1/3 of my b-day order, I ordered them on 3/8/12


----------



## asmartbull

A cpl boxes of VR Classicos (sp) on the way


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Regional UK Sampler of fine, fine Habana smokes! :biggrin1:


----------



## Vwluv10338




----------



## Wildone

Vwluv10338 said:


>


Very nice picks...


----------



## brunoslee

here you are...

:hat:



BMack said:


> That would be awesome! I can't find any info on that particular band/release but I found the image used on cubancigarwebsite. Anyone know what the deal is with this cigar/special band? ...Yes, this band has absolutely piqued my interest.


----------



## BMack

Thank you! That is exquisite, it's soo classy!


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## piperdown

A fiver of Quai d'Orsay Panatelas from a box split.
I'l get pics up tonight.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> A Regional UK Sampler of fine, fine Habana smokes! :biggrin1:


**AND TODAY THEY'VE ARRIVED!!! *)Vegas Robaina Maestro (Spain Regional '07) *)Juan Lopez Obus (France RE '06) *)Fonseca Amateur (France RE '11) *)La Flor de Cano short robusto (UK RE '11) *)Punch Benelux '09 *) Punch Seleccion No.11 '07 *)Sancho Panza Belicoso 2008 8)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damselnotindistress said:


> **AND TODAY THEY'VE ARRIVED!!! *)Vegas Robaina Maestro (Spain Regional '07) *)Juan Lopez Obus (France RE '06) *)Fonseca Amateur (France RE '11) *)La Flor de Cano short robusto (UK RE '11) *)Punch Benelux '09 *) Punch Seleccion No.11 '07 *)Sancho Panza Belicoso 2008 8)


Really interested to hear your thoughts on that Vegas Robaina Maestros.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Really interested to hear your thoughts on that Vegas Robaina Maestros.


I'm likely to smoke the LaFlor de Cano short robusto first. Then when I've got a little more time I'll make the Vegas Robaina my next try.


----------



## Vwluv10338




----------



## jdfutureman

Just pulled the trigger on a box of Partagas 898's. It definitely goes under the category for me of "its about time"!

I post some pics when they arrive.arty:


----------



## piperdown

piperdown said:


> A fiver of Quai d'Orsay Panatelas from a box split.
> I'l get pics up tonight.


Grrr, can't find the darn camera....


----------



## BMack

Not soo stunning but it's what I can afford and I'm proud of the purchase!










Hoyo De Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux (2000)
H.Upmann Coronas major (?)
Punch Corona (1998 )
Ramon Allones Especial de Allones RE Francia (2008 )
San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza (2003)
Partagas P2 (2005)


----------



## Wildone

BMack said:


> Not soo stunning but it's what I can afford and I'm proud of the purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoyo De Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux (2000)
> H.Upmann Coronas major (?)
> Punch Corona (1998 )
> Ramon Allones Especial de Allones RE Francia (2008 )
> San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza (2003)
> Partagas P2 (2005)


Nice, all good smokes....ENJOY !


----------



## Saint Jimbob

smelvis said:


> Nothing yet, I did place a small order for some Bolivar Royal Tubos about a week ago, I'll post if and when they get here.


Yeah, I imagine that it's a little presumptive to post before they get here, right? I pulled the trigger on some recently mentioned favorites as well, so here's hoping...


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 66596
View attachment 66597

A few Welcomed items dropped in Today..


----------



## StogieNinja

:dr nicely done, David!


----------



## piperdown

Wildone said:


> View attachment 66596
> View attachment 66597
> 
> A few Welcomed items dropped in Today..


Those are yummy looking!

Oh, and 40 party shorts from 09 are on there way from a fellow BOTL who is downsizing


----------



## smelvis

Saint Jimbob said:


> Yeah, I imagine that it's a little presumptive to post before they get here, right? I pulled the trigger on some recently mentioned favorites as well, so here's hoping...


HUH :dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> View attachment 66596
> View attachment 66597
> 
> A few Welcomed items dropped in Today..


Very nice David!


----------



## tysalem

Just pulled the trigger on my first CC box purchase. PSD4's! :dance:


----------



## yellowv

Got these today.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Very nice, Joe! Would be nice to get review on this, yeah?

Btw, hope your other package arrives safely soon. I've got 3 in limbo right now.


yellowv said:


> Got these today.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Finally! After 12 days from the ship date, these arrived - box of 25 Cohiba Robusto and Siglo IV, both dated 9/11.


----------



## smelvis

yellowv said:


> Got these today.


Very nice I love these!


----------



## yellowv

Is it just me or does it seem like almost everything is dated 9/11 lately. My last couple of boxes including the Cohibas are.


----------



## eyesack

tysalem said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my first CC box purchase. PSD4's! :dance:


Very good choice! I've had mine for about a month now, and they're smoking fantastically. Even moreso after a day or two of dry boxing (I like my Parties dry).


----------



## tysalem

eyesack said:


> Very good choice! I've had mine for about a month now, and they're smoking fantastically. Even moreso after a day or two of dry boxing (I like my Parties dry).


I'm excited! I too like most of my smokes on the dryer side. My wineador sits at 63 RH which is perfect for my taste. 
I'm hoping that this order goes through without any problems as this is my first CC online purchase.


----------



## yellowv

I keep all my sticks at 63-64%. Smoke perfect.


----------



## kumanchu

decided to do my first purchase from an overseas vendor...

RAAE
BHK 54
2x Boli GM's

i hope it all works out!


----------



## piperdown

Party shorts arrived safely.

View attachment 66700

View attachment 66701


----------



## Wildone

piperdown said:


> Party shorts arrived safely.
> 
> Very Nice...


----------



## Tarks

99 Boli Lonsdales (Singles)
83 RyJ Churchills (Singles)
87 ERDM Grande de Espagna (Singles)
2 boxes of Monte Edmundo
2 boxes Boli RC's
1 Cab Hoyo Des Dieux


----------



## PaulE

First order was a success! :woohoo: .... and it only took a week (even faster than cbid)


----------



## Wildone

Very nice ....



PaulE said:


> First order was a success! :woohoo: .... and it only took a week (even faster than cbid)


----------



## protekk

PaulE said:


> First order was a success! :woohoo: .... and it only took a week (even faster than cbid)


Congratulations Paul, nice first purchase!


----------



## lebz

Going nuts here.... waiting for my order since first week of April. Nice buys everyone


----------



## smelvis

I got one order of two aged boxes that still has it saying processed through sort facility.


----------



## Bunner

My mag 46's arrived unscathed! so happy 










JUN 10

Can't wait to have them.


----------



## baddddmonkey

baddddmonkey said:


> Placed my first purchase! I'm pretty excited to get started on the dark side of cigars.
> 
> 3-Partagas Serie D No. 4
> 3-Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
> 5-Jose L. Piedra Cremas


Got them in today! Pretty excited!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

smelvis said:


> HUH :dunno:


My apologies.. I wasn't singling you out at all, mate. Just indicating that while I was anticipating some treats coming, I wasn't going to jinx myself by crowing about it.. My comment really didn't have anything to do with you at all. I just hit the wrong button to reply..

Yours,

Jimbob


----------



## Tarks

A box of 98 ERDM PC's.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Trinidad Reyes, Bolivar, and Montecristo #4


----------



## Wildone

Very Nice !



Saint Jimbob said:


> Trinidad Reyes, Bolivar, and Montecristo #4
> 
> View attachment 37980


----------



## Wildone

Nice !



Bunner said:


> My mag 46's arrived unscathed! so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUN 10
> 
> Can't wait to have them.


----------



## Wildone

Yum !



baddddmonkey said:


> Got them in today! Pretty excited!


----------



## Wildone

Nice !



Tarks said:


> A box of 98 ERDM PC's.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

A lot of nice cigars rollin' in, gentlemen.


----------



## lebz

So before I left work today I emailed our reception team "Hey ladies! Did anything come in for me today?" (as they sometimes get busy and forget)

"Yes we have a box for you!"

Boot it up to the floor above me. But stroll up (so I don't look to excited) and they hand me over the box... NOPE... stupid IPAD smart cover.

Walked back to my desk like a 9 year old not getting that Ninja Turtle he wanted in the Zellers flyer (Or in the U.S.. Target)


----------



## sligub

With A certain vendors prices going up tomorrow and a couple of other pick-ups I went a little bit mad.

So far








10 custom petite coronas 















Box of bolivar britanicas

Still to come this week with photos to follow. 
Box of BHK52
Box of bolivar RC tubos
Three boxes of Churchill's to be split

Think that's the budget spent for May then!


----------



## smelvis

I will post when they all come in but so far 4 Cuban packages came and 3 non in the last few day's should be a big picture for me I kinda went nutso this month, as they say being retired you have 24 hours a day to spend money? well I am testing that theory and had better stop or I will need someones shed to move into


----------



## dav0

Last 4 weeks:
3 pack Cohiba Sig VI Tubo
5 loose Cohiba Sig II
15 Cohiba Corona Esp
25 Johnny-O Mixed "World Famous"
15 PE Bespoke Laguito #5
25 RASS


----------



## piperdown

sligub said:


> With A certain vendors prices going up tomorrow and a couple of other pick-ups I went a little bit mad.
> 
> So far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 custom petite coronas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of bolivar britanicas
> 
> Still to come this week with photos to follow.
> Box of BHK52
> Box of bolivar RC tubos
> Three boxes of Churchill's to be split
> 
> Think that's the budget spent for May then!


Wow...you did go crazy


----------



## asmartbull

CCE
Cola
VR Classico
VR DA
Epi 1
RYJ EL 04
PL Montecarlo


----------



## dav0

asmartbull said:


> CCE
> Cola
> VR Classico
> VR DA
> Epi 1
> RYJ EL 04
> PL Montecarlo


AL, I guess you really like the cigars of 2004's! :smile: Wasn't the one this past winter, a H Upmann EL 04?


----------



## asmartbull

dav0 said:


> AL, I guess you really like the cigars of 2004's! :smile: Wasn't the one this past winter, a H Upmann EL 04?


Dave I do love 04....
Hope we can get together soon,,,,,,the 04's are on me

and last Winters cigar was also the RYJ


----------



## BamaDoc77

SCDLH Oficios
Monte Especiale #2
Another box of Cohiba 1966 (my eighth box...i must STOP buying these!)


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* 4x '04 Lusitanias from the LCDH in Montreal at a nosebleed $53 each... But they are my favorite and from 04...


----------



## jdfutureman

My first box of 898's! I'm pumped up



















And, well, not my first box of #2's


----------



## yellowv




----------



## Hopperb

Just ordered 3 boxes of 1966's


----------



## Nathan

Nothing but the best for this guy, Jose L Piedra Cazadores.

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/516/img0738j.jpg


----------



## piperdown

jdfutureman said:


> My first box of 898's! I'm pumped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, well, not my first box of #2's


Beautiful......


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Wow...all these beautiful cigars makes me want to place another order! And I'm still waiting on 7 boxes...e-gads!


----------



## john_007

Finally got these in the mail, party shorts, and RASS. Very excited thanks to all the BOTL who helped me on my way.
View attachment 66863
View attachment 66864
View attachment 66865
View attachment 66866
View attachment 66867


----------



## Saint Jimbob

john_007 said:


> Finally got these in the mail, party shorts, and RASS. Very excited thanks to all the BOTL who helped me on my way.


Nice selection there, John. I'm thinking that my next jump might be either some Party Shorts or Habaneros.


----------



## canuck2099

I have a mule goint to the island today with a very detailed and descriptive instruction list of what and where to buy. She laughed when she read the 4 page 'information booklet' that I had made up (complete with pictures of the boxes and contents I want as well as the outside of the LCDH I have sent her to). She is also under strict instruction to not buy from anywhere apart from the LCDH which is near her hotel. Fingers crossed that I dont end up with a boxes of Tobacco beetle filled cigars :yuck:


----------



## yellowv

Saint Jimbob said:


> Nice selection there, John. I'm thinking that my next jump might be either some Party Shorts or Habaneros.


Can't go wrong with the Party Shorts. One of my favorites. Can't be beat for the price.


----------



## tysalem

Partigas Serie D No. 4 arrived in my mailbox today. Very excited to give one of these a try after I have some lunch.


----------



## jdfutureman

tysalem said:


> Partigas Serie D No. 4 arrived in my mailbox today. Very excited to give one of these a try after I have some lunch.


Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## jdfutureman

BCE's! landed today. I'm a happy camper


----------



## asmartbull

jdfutureman said:


> BCE's! landed today. I'm a happy camper


Looks great.....getting real hard to come by.....


----------



## tysalem

jdfutureman said:


> Let us know your thoughts!


Just smoked the first one and it was amazing. I can't even imagine how good they are going to get with some age. I may have to hide a few, or else they might not last.


----------



## sligub

Look what was waiting for me at work this morning.


----------



## FridayGt

Sadly no pictures yet, but had several Monte #2's and some Partagas Serie D #4's on my trip to the Dominican.


----------



## harley33

sligub said:


> Look what was waiting for me at work this morning.


Very nice!


----------



## john_007

Great stuff guys!! Making me want to go on a shoping spree.


----------



## jdfutureman

tysalem said:


> Just smoked the first one and it was amazing. I can't even imagine how good they are going to get with some age. I may have to hide a few, or else they might not last.


Awesome Tyler. That was my experince back in the fall. Brings back memories

Glad you enjoyed


----------



## avitti

Not a purchase a gift from CeeGAR-and what a gift it is


----------



## asmartbull

Very nice,
Love seeing Cuban ordinance......


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I'm going to have to quit watching this thread, if I'm ever going to save up money for some new golf clubs..

:-D


----------



## Wildone

Look what the cat drug in and didn't cover up !
View attachment 66937


----------



## jdfutureman

Wildone said:


> Look what the cat drug in and didn't cover up !
> View attachment 66937


Some cat! Nice call on the presidentes


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 66958

Many Thanks to the BOTL responsible...


----------



## Oldmso54

2 boxes of Boli Gold Medals !!


----------



## lebz

Man! I am hitting 27 days since ordering... I think it got lost or the Postman has a sweet cuban tooth. My new cutters came in though quickly from ebay.... still no sticks :-(


----------



## piperdown

Is it bad when your part of so many box splits you lose track of what's incoming?


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Look what the cat drug in and didn't cover up !
> View attachment 66937


David
So you are the other guy who keeps getting more Prez's......Getting real hard to find.
All my usual places are out !!!, a sad day.............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Not a purchase a gift from CeeGAR-and what a gift it is


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vwluv10338




----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> David
> So you are the other guy who keeps getting more Prez's......Getting real hard to find.
> All my usual places are out !!!, a sad day.............


No sh***T and I'm down to less than a half box. Dammit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vwluv10338 said:


>


Damn Sweet nice pick up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raycarlo

The cigars along with the pickles look yummy, you should try the bread and butter, they are my favorite, lol.


Vwluv10338 said:


>


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Someone bought up all the Partagas Coronas Senior and Habaneros, Diplomaticos #4, and Upmann Coronas Major at my tried-n-true... looks like I'll be waiting a while before another launch.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Just received two shipments today. Trinidad Reyes (11/11); SCDLH EP (11/11); H.Uppman Mag 46 (4/10); JL Selection #1 (7/10); Cohiba Siglo V (10/09); Trinidad Robusto T (9/10) and Partagas Lusi (9/11).


















This is my last order until next month. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wildone

As Mr. Rogers says '' Wont you be my Neighbor''

Very nice pickups....



Mike_E said:


> Just received two shipments today. Trinidad Reyes (11/11); SCDLH EP (11/11); H.Uppman Mag 46 (4/10); JL Selection #1 (7/10); Cohiba Siglo V (10/09); Trinidad Robusto T (9/10) and Partagas Lusi (9/11).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my last order until next month. :mrgreen:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Nice haul, Mike. Someone's gotta keep the torcedoras busy..


----------



## Cletus

Saint Jimbob said:


> Someone bought up all the Partagas Coronas Senior and Habaneros, Diplomaticos #4, and Upmann Coronas Major at my tried-n-true... looks like I'll be waiting a while before another launch.


Sorry Jimbob....the Habaneros showed up at my door today. Can't take credit for the others on your list.


----------



## lebz

RyJ Short Churchills. I had some with a 1 year rest and I had to pick up more before the others start to run out over the summer. I really dig this stick!


----------



## raycarlo

Box of Partagas Serie D #4, going in the freezer, can't wait to smoke the first one in a few weeks


----------



## Vwluv10338




----------



## smelvis




----------



## the_brain

smelvis said:


>


*Brain:* Are you adopting?!?


----------



## smelvis

Brain is always welcome and he would have free reign of all my humidors of course you know this  The second half should be here within the next week or so and then a picture of the non Cubans. Been a real real busy month.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Have just ordered singles of: 1. Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 4 Hong Kong RE; 2. Bolivar B-2 HR 2010 Canada RE; 3. Bolivar PC; 4. Two Hoyo Palmas Extra HF; 5. Finally found a Rafael Gonzales LONSDALE!(HR); 6. Ramon Allones Petit Unicos HR 2009 Canada RE. 

Am eagerly awaiting their arrival! :hungry:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

re Dave's photo: :jaw:

Opening up your own LCDLH? Wicked score.


----------



## canuck2099

H. Upmann Mag 46's and a box of Party Shorts. My wife gave birth to our first child last night and as the Mag 46's are in the freezer I'll have to smoke something else in celebration tonight !


----------



## usrower321

canuck2099 said:


> H. Upmann Mag 46's and a box of Party Shorts. My wife gave birth to our first child last night and as the Mag 46's are in the freezer I'll have to smoke something else in celebration tonight !
> 
> View attachment 38197
> View attachment 38198
> View attachment 38199


Congratulations Scott!


----------



## jdfutureman

canuck2099 said:


> H. Upmann Mag 46's and a box of Party Shorts. My wife gave birth to our first child last night and as the Mag 46's are in the freezer I'll have to smoke something else in celebration tonight !
> 
> View attachment 38197
> View attachment 38198
> View attachment 38199


Congrats Scott! That's awesome news


----------



## yellowv

I got these today.
















Nice little surprise


----------



## sligub

10 serie du connoisseur no. 3 from 07
5 LGC medaille d'or no 3 from 02

Both sadly no longer with us


----------



## canuck2099

Thanks John ! Been so busy/stressed/sleep deprived that I havent yet had a chance to smoke that celebratory cigar !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> Have just ordered singles of: 1. Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 4 Hong Kong RE; 2. Bolivar B-2 HR 2010 Canada RE; 3. Bolivar PC; 4. Two Hoyo Palmas Extra HF; 5. Finally found a Rafael Gonzales LONSDALE!(HR); 6. Ramon Allones Petit Unicos HR 2009 Canada RE.
> 
> Am eagerly awaiting their arrival! :hungry:


**And they've arrived today!! :cheer2:


----------



## piperdown

First set from some box splits.
They look and smell fantastic! Hot damn I'm excited!!

5 Cohiba - Esplendidos 
5 Partagas - Lusitanias 
5 Vegas Robaina - Don Alejandro


----------



## dragonhead08

smelvis said:


>


sweet baby jesus!


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Damselnotindistress said:


> **And they've arrived today!! :cheer2:


Wow...that was fast! Congrats!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

dragonhead08 said:


> sweet baby jesus!


I Second, Third and FOURTH that statement!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Mike_E said:


> Wow...that was fast! Congrats!


For what the shipping charges were it should be!


----------



## raycarlo

Have always been curious so pulled the trigger


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## CraigJS

Trini Reyes, in 6 days... Priceless!


----------



## apexking




----------



## Bunner

^^^sweet I love sig IIs!

Here's my small purchase. I have something much more awesome coming in, in the next couple weeks


----------



## longburn

All I can say is wow and wish you guys were me


----------



## ten08

Hope you don't mind, Bunner. Due to similarities, I am copying your photo and corrupting your post for my own purposes. Efficient!



Bunner said:


> ^^^sweet I love the fortunate possibility of purchasing cigars with factory stamps over 24 months old!
> 
> Here's my small FIRST purchase. I have something much more common coming in, in the next couple days


----------



## jdfutureman

Ryan I too, along with Adam, am borrowing your pic as my RyJ SC's arrive today and they happen to look just like yours.:laugh:
Also 5 - 3 pacs of CoRo's. Needed some walking around stock.



Bunner said:


> ^^^
> Here's my small purchase. I have something much more awesome coming in, in the next couple weeks


----------



## Bunner

ten08 said:


> Hope you don't mind, Bunner. Due to similarities, I am copying your photo and corrupting your post for my own purposes. Efficient!





jdfutureman said:


> Ryan I too, along with Adam, am borrowing your pic as my RyJ SC's arrive today and they happen to look just like yours.:laugh:
> Also 5 - 3 pacs of CoRo's. Needed some walking around stock.


too funny... I thought i was the only one to have some love for the RyJ maracas.


----------



## piperdown

In from another box split.
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Des Dieux '03
Cohiba Sig IV Jul 10


----------



## piperdown

Damn! Got home and my other box split was waiting for me! woot woot!!

LGC Medaille d'Or No 3
Partagas SdC 3


----------



## sligub

Mmmmmmm 10yo LGC Medaille d'Or No 3 mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wildone

Parti Prez....and just an old box of 898 *UV :bowl:
View attachment 67419
View attachment 67420
View attachment 67421


*


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Parti Prez....and just an old box of 898 *UV :bowl:
> View attachment 67419
> View attachment 67420
> View attachment 67421
> 
> 
> *


2 of my Favorites......great get


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> 2 of my Favorites......great get


Absolutely,,,, Nice pickup David.


----------



## ShortFuse

Lets see last week I got a box of 2008 Cuaba ELs and a box of Punch Coronas from 98. Also got some custom rolls in as part of a trade and need to push some goodies out to complete it. I guess the good thing about being overwhelmed with work is that for once the humidor is staying closed except to add cigars to it! 

And Ray... Nice culebras!


----------



## eyesack

jdfutureman said:


> Ryan I too, along with Adam, am borrowing your pic as my RyJ SC's arrive today and they happen to look just like yours.:laugh:
> Also 5 - 3 pacs of CoRo's. Needed some walking around stock.





ten08 said:


> Hope you don't mind, Bunner. Due to similarities, I am copying your photo and corrupting your post for my own purposes. Efficient!





Bunner said:


> ^^^sweet I love sig IIs!
> 
> Here's my small purchase. I have something much more awesome coming in, in the next couple weeks


Okay, fine! I'll post up an original pic! LOL! Looks like I'm joining the club with you fellas! We should have a cyber RyJ herf bahaha! :lol:










Oh and Eric, I'll also join your club:










Not a box split. Gonna be greedy with these, though


----------



## piperdown

eyesack said:


> Okay, fine! I'll post up an original pic! LOL! Looks like I'm joining the club with you fellas! We should have a cyber RyJ herf bahaha! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Eric, I'll also join your club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a box split. Gonna be greedy with these, though


oooooh!! Sweet Isaac!


----------



## FridayGt

Ok, I put on my big girl draws and placed my first order. I'm half terrified and half freaking out excited!
(5x3) Fonseca Cosacos
(10) PSD4's.


----------



## ten08

eyesack said:


> Okay, fine! I'll post up an original pic! LOL! Looks like I'm joining the club with you fellas! We should have a cyber RyJ herf bahaha! :lol:[...]


Wow, 4 in the same week! I'm in good company :smoke:



FridayGt said:


> Ok, I put on my big girl draws and placed my first order. I'm half terrified and half freaking out excited!
> (5x3) Fonseca Cosacos
> (10) PSD4's.


Ach! The PSD4 10box resurfaces! ...right after I hit my budget limit


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

raycarlo said:


> Have always been curious so pulled the trigger


Great pic up you won't be disappointed the 07's where out of this world!
I have heard the 10's are just as good.


----------



## FridayGt

ten08 said:


> Wow, 4 in the same week! I'm in good company :smoke:
> 
> Ach! The PSD4 10box resurfaces! ...right after I hit my budget limit


Thank god too, it allowed me to get a little bit more without killing my budget too much. Would have loved to buy a bunch of different boxes, but my isn't it just convenient how they make something for every income range? Lol.


----------



## raycarlo

Thom and Tony, looking forward to getting a chance to smoke the culebra, have a couple friends that I plan on splitting the first one with.


----------



## Vwluv10338

A bomb of sorts, a trade, and a split. Punch from 99, CoLa from 05


----------



## ten08

First order lands with no major incidents! Pleasantly surprised at the Montecristo's having over 1yr on them. :dance:









  
  









Thanks to this awesome forum for all the recommendations and advice, and a special thanks to Bob (bpegler) and Brian (usrower321) for the final shove over the edge of this slope. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Congrats, Adam, that's a nice score. It looks like you and I have similar tastes, as my first trip over the edge were similar smokes.

I just pulled the trigger again yesterday.. pics when the sticks arrive.


----------



## FridayGt

That's an amazing haul Adam!

So, my first order hasn't even landed yet and I Just pulled the trigger on a 25 Box of Boli PC's... Sigh. Damn it. Completely destroyed my cigar budget for the month. So, in the air or about to be in the air; 

PSD4 x 10
Fonseca Cosoca's 3x5
Boli PC's x 25

So, that completely fills to the brim the CC humi I have seasoned and empty waiting for it's bounty. Looks like I'll need to get to smoking to make room for more when they get here... Lol.


----------



## ten08

Saint Jimbob said:


> Congrats, Adam, that's a nice score. It looks like you and I have similar tastes, as my first trip over the edge were similar smokes.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger again yesterday.. pics when the sticks arrive.


Thank you. I'm trying to pay attention to not only what is reviewed/recommended, but also by whom. It's interesting to see how others' preferences line up.



FridayGt said:


> That's an amazing haul Adam!
> 
> So, my first order hasn't even landed yet and I Just pulled the trigger on a 25 Box of Boli PC's... Sigh. Damn it. Completely destroyed my cigar budget for the month. So, in the air or about to be in the air;
> 
> PSD4 x 10
> Fonseca Cosoca's 3x5
> Boli PC's x 25
> 
> So, that completely fills to the brim the CC humi I have seasoned and empty waiting for it's bounty. Looks like I'll need to get to smoking to make room for more when they get here... Lol.


Thanks, Jordan. The order was gonna be smaller, but after seeing sharp price hikes in some places, I stretched as far as I could this time. It will be a while before my next order, but it's nice to have a few to choose from, right? :bowl:

Great choices for yours as well! I'm definitely getting some PSD4s next round. ...And yeah, good luck keeping that humi from overflowing! :loco:


----------



## FridayGt

Yeah, I was going to stick with less too, but my Wife, of all people, questioned my testicular fortitude... Lol. I spent WAY more in three weeks than I usually do in three months, but ceste la vie, it was fun. Lol. Maybe we can work something out between a monte 2 and a PSD4 whenever mine actually get here. That was the cigar I had at my wedding and exquisite doesn't adequately describe. Mmmmm...



ten08 said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to pay attention to not only what is reviewed/recommended, but also by whom. It's interesting to see how others' preferences line up.
> 
> Thanks, Jordan. The order was gonna be smaller, but after seeing sharp price hikes in some places, I stretched as far as I could this time. It will be a while before my next order, but it's nice to have a few to choose from, right? :bowl:
> 
> Great choices for yours as well! I'm definitely getting some PSD4s next round. ...And yeah, good luck keeping that humi from overflowing! :loco:


----------



## Engineer99

The few times I venture into the realm of the Dark Side, I'm rewarded with great posts like Adam's. 

Thanks for the great pictures!!


----------



## FridayGt

Sigh. So this is what love feels like is it? :biggrin:

Fiirst order in 6 days!


----------



## harley33

Nice. First box of 12's that I have seen.


----------



## FridayGt

Yeah, I was hoping for '11s as I heard they've been amazing ROTT. Now, maybe someone can help me with the stamp on the Fonseca's. I'm not familiar with these stamps at all yet but that seriously looks like a sloppy 1 in person. I just can't believe that these would have that much age on them, maybe a 7? I'll try to get a better picture, but it does look like a one, maybe someone with better experience can help me out. They did in either case have a retarded amount of plume (defenitely not mold) on them.


----------



## BMack

Wow! Awesome pickups Jordan!


----------



## FridayGt

BMack said:


> Wow! Awesome pickups Jordan!


Dude, Brian, thank you so much for the help. I really appreciate the advice and the knowledge you took the time to grant me. It obviously paid off, want an 11 year old Fonseca Cosaco? Lol


----------



## jdfutureman

Jordan, by the way those PSD4's look I wouldn't sweat the date. 

Enjoy!


----------



## FridayGt

jdfutureman said:


> Jordan, by the way those PSD4's look I wouldn't sweat the date.
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh, it's game over for both of them. I imagine the PSD4 will meet its demise this weekend when I have time to really just find some bliss. 
The Fonseca, well, that's going to meet it's fate a little sooner. Just picked up a bottle of Four Roses Single Barrell to join in on the fun too... My oh my this will be glorious!


----------



## BMack

FridayGt said:


> Dude, Brian, thank you so much for the help. I really appreciate the advice and the knowledge you took the time to grant me. It obviously paid off, want an 11 year old Fonseca Cosaco? Lol


It was my pleasure buddy! If ever a brother deserved a score like this on his first buy, it's you!


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Ah...that bubble wrap looks all too familiar. Nice score, Jordan! Would like to see your review on those well-aged Fonsecas.


----------



## ten08

:director:Come on guys, I know he's excited about his first order and all, but someone has to set him straight -- no matter how momentarily embarrassing it may be. It's the same situation as, say... someone who has some broccoli stuck in their teeth that's very noticeable. A real friend tells the truth, so the other person doesn't continue to look foolish. This would've been better coming from one of the FOGs or someone that knows Jordan better, but I guess I'm the only one with the balls to say it.



FridayGt said:


> Yeah, I was hoping for '11s as I heard they've been amazing ROTT. Now, maybe someone can help me with the stamp on the Fonseca's. I'm not familiar with these stamps at all yet but that seriously looks like a sloppy 1 in person. I just can't believe that these would have that much age on them, maybe a 7? I'll try to get a better picture, but it does look like a one, maybe someone with better experience can help me out. They did in either case have a retarded amount of plume (defenitely not mold) on them.


Jordan, I'm very sorry, but that's not plume on the Fonsecas. It's a tissue wrapping, and you have to remove it before smoking them.:fish:


----------



## FridayGt

ten08 said:


> Jordan, I'm very sorry, but that's not plume on the Fonsecas. It's a tissue wrapping, and you have to remove it before smoking them.:fish:


Lol, OMG how embarassing would that be if someone lit one of those with the tissue paper still on there?! I'm sure it's happened at some point in time or another. Although, to be honest, I might be kind of scared if I saw plume like that on a cigar... lol.


----------



## kdmckin

I was in a local lounge the other day and watched a guy light a Tempus with the footband still on.... that was comical.


FridayGt said:


> Lol, OMG how embarassing would that be if someone lit one of those with the tissue paper still on there?! I'm sure it's happened at some point in time or another. Although, to be honest, I might be kind of scared if I saw plume like that on a cigar... lol.


----------



## FridayGt

Ouch, I feel bad for the guy, must have been too embarassing to fully enjoy his smoke! lol.

That 11 year old Fonseca (weather permitting) will meet it's maker tonight!


----------



## ten08

kdmckin said:


> I was in a local lounge the other day and watched a guy light a Tempus with the footband still on.... that was comical.


lol A friend told me this happened fairly regularly at his B&M with new smokers when the RP Edge was new and hot.


----------



## StogieNinja

ten08 said:


> lol A friend told me this happened fairly regularly at his B&M with new smokers when the RP Edge was new and hot.


I hope someone spoke up to those poor noobs!


----------



## piperdown

Apparently I have no willpower as I just bought another fiver of Boli pcs off another cc BOTL.......


----------



## Kampaigner

These Babys came in yesterday.


----------



## FridayGt

Kampaigner said:


> View attachment 38465
> View attachment 38464
> View attachment 38463
> 
> 
> These Babys came in yesterday.


Nice! What's the code on the bottom of the PSD4's?


----------



## Kampaigner

Rba oct 11


----------



## FridayGt

Very nice! I'm slightly disappointed I got a '12 box. Gonna have one fresh, probably today for comparison then try to forget about the rest for a few years. Everyone keeps saying how great the '11 PSD4's have been smoking ROTT.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

My Punch Coronations (Nov 11) showed up, now just waiting for Juan Lopez PC and PSD4 from the same order.


----------



## FridayGt

Saint Jimbob said:


> My Punch Coronations (Nov 11) showed up, now just waiting for Juan Lopez PC and PSD4 from the same order.


Nice! I'm waiting on my boli pc box right now. How did you like that twangy fonseca you last smoked?


----------



## Saint Jimbob

FridayGt said:


> Nice! I'm waiting on my boli pc box right now. How did you like that twangy fonseca you last smoked?


The Fonseca was mildish, but still had some flavor to it. I did remember to take the tissue paper off first ;-) Enjoy your Boli PCs, The ones I just got (date NOV 11) are resting until Christmas, then a taste test :smoke2: .. up in smoke..


----------



## android

seems I have access to a secret forum now... 

these showed up on Monday:


----------



## Vwluv10338

Some German, supposedly Havana blend filler from the 1930's


----------



## imported_Mike_E

These just arrived in time before the long weekend! RASS (July 2011), BRC (Dec 2011) and Punch Double Coronas (Dec 2011).


















Wished my other order from my second vendor came in. :bawling:


----------



## FridayGt

This came in today and I'm very excited! All birds are home to roost.


----------



## Hopperb

Just received a box of VR Classicos and the first of three boxes of Cohiba 1966s


----------



## Vwluv10338

Hopperb said:


> Just received a box of VR Classicos and the first of three boxes of Cohiba 1966s


Baller!! :yo:

Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

FridayGt said:


> This came in today and I'm very excited! All birds are home to roost.


Good stuff, Jordan. Patience will pay off in spades..


----------



## lebz

Nice score Andrew.. the petit robustos is awesome


----------



## Tarks

A few pick ups while I was in Europe this month, plus a few packages that were waiting for me when I got home. 

A box of Boli Especiales No. 2 (25 DB)









La Escepcion Selectos Finos
Ramon Allones Gran Robusto
Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 3
ERDM NL No. 1
Punch Punch Royal
Bolivar Fabulosos
LGC Belux No. 1
Monte 4 Reserva Cosecha









2003 Hoyo Des Dieux (50 Cab)









2009 Bolivar Royal Corona (25 DB)









2008 SLR Regios (50Cab)


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Great haul, Jeff! And with good age on them already...very nice!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just ordered today: 1) Ramon Allones Extra LE 1) Ramon Allones Superiores 1) Ramon Allones Gordito De Allones and 1) Super Ramon; 1) Bolivar B-2 Canadian RE 1) Bolivar Petit Belicosos 2009 LE 1) Bolivar Simones 2008 Canadian RE; 1) La Flor De Cano Selectos and 1) La Flor Petit Coronas HF CW; 1) Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 4 2010 Hong Kong RE

***And I await with eager anticipation***!


----------



## Bunner

Vwluv10338 said:


> Some German, supposedly Havana blend filler from the 1930's


That's freaking awesome!!! Love the old stuff.... looks anyways. Not sure how it would smoke.


----------



## jdfutureman

3 - 10 count PSD4 boxes and 1 - 10 count Monte #4 box landed today :eyebrows:

Interested to see how the 2012 PSD4's stack up.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67803

View attachment 67804

View attachment 67805


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> View attachment 67803
> 
> View attachment 67804
> 
> View attachment 67805


What's up with that! Nice!


----------



## FridayGt

jdfutureman said:


> 3 - 10 count PSD4 boxes and 1 - 10 count Monte #4 box landed today :eyebrows:
> 
> Interested to see how the 2012 PSD4's stack up.


I got a 2012 10 count box a little bit ago and while happy with them, I'll be leaving them to sit for a while before smoking again.


----------



## Wildone

Jeff,

I am gearing up so you can have a good cigar when you come down before fishing.....


----------



## RealSRS

3 boxes:

Rass
psd4
juan lopez no 1


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Diplomaticos #4 (from '08) and Party De Luxe (from '10)...








Gonna go smoke one now..


----------



## gasdocok

oooh, the diplos are 08? very nice!


----------



## ninersfan

Just found a source who has the new Rafael Gonzalez Perlas on hand :smoke:. Hope to have them in about a week. I've been very eager to try these ever since they were announced last year. It's refreshing to see HSA go with a smaller stick and introduce it in a marca that's been somewhat neglected.


----------



## KcJason1

party shorts
H. Upmann Sir Winston's 
Party 898's


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67876
View attachment 67877

Carlos Fernandez Customs, Boli Lonsdales with a few years & Cohiba 1966 EL.....


----------



## avitti




----------



## Wildone

avitti said:


>


Nice....Very Nice.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


>


Nice Vit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy them my brother!


----------



## harley33

Good Choices Tony!


----------



## Tarks

A few boxes of Edmundos and Royal Coronas.


----------



## harley33

Hey Jeff- The shade on the monte wrappers seem really different, not sure if it's the lighting or not. Are they box dates different? The boli's look great as well. Also you're a little low on the Bacardi too...


----------



## Tarks

harley33 said:


> Hey Jeff- The shade on the monte wrappers seem really different, not sure if it's the lighting or not. Are they box dates different? The boli's look great as well. Also you're a little low on the Bacardi too...


LOL @ Bacardi comment. So true. As far as the Edmundos, the box on the left is one of the nicest box of cigars I have ever seen. Dark, oily, perfect wrapper. A++ box. The picture doesn't do it justice. The box on the right is much lighter, less oil but great looking box non the less. They both have the exact same box code. Go figure. lol.


----------



## slimjim32

Only my second box...


----------



## Tarks

Wildone said:


> Nice....Very Nice.......


2 of my recent favs. Great choices there.


----------



## Tarks

slimjim32 said:


> Only my second box...


Ya that sucks with the mold but not as big of a deal as you might be thinking right now. Wipe em down and all is good. So long as no mold is in the foot of the cigar its all good. Nice pick up btw.


----------



## FridayGt

slimjim32 said:


> Only my second box...


Oh no! Is that mold?


----------



## harley33

slimjim32 said:


> Only my second box...


Oopsie, might want to wipe those down and get rid of the box. The BBF's are a great cigar and good choice.... just make sure the white stuff didn't get into the foot. Air them out and enjoy!!!


----------



## slimjim32

Well now I'm stranded, because that news just took all the wind out of my sails.... :banghead:


----------



## harley33

No big deal James. First I would look at the bottom layer and make sure that it's not worse than the top. If there are less white marks on the bottom row, then wipe everything down and air them out in a separate humi.. Look at the foot and make sure that there are no white patches there. This is not a lot of mold.

This is my opinion, but if you have to toss a stick or two because of foot mold, don't worry about it. If you have to toss more than that, take a picture before you wipe them down and contact the vendor and see what they have to say. This is not a common occurrence, but it does happen from time to time, especially some vendors have a intermittent history of mold issues.

In the end, you're good, you'll just have to wait a little bit.

Jeff


----------



## ko4000

My first CC pick up


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> Just ordered today: 1) Ramon Allones Extra LE 1) Ramon Allones Superiores 1) Ramon Allones Gordito De Allones and 1) Super Ramon; 1) Bolivar B-2 Canadian RE 1) Bolivar Petit Belicosos 2009 LE 1) Bolivar Simones 2008 Canadian RE; 1) La Flor De Cano Selectos and 1) La Flor Petit Coronas HF CW; 1) Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 4 2010 Hong Kong RE
> 
> ***And I await with eager anticipation***!


 AND THEY HAVE ARRIVED TODAY!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

slimjim32 said:


> Only my second box...


Someone elsewhere told me to wipe down gently with mixture of vodka and pg solution. as long as the mold hasn't got to the foot, you should be fine. I just got a batch of Partages tubos with that moldy wrapper problem. Life will go on, and your smoke should be fine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ko4000 said:


> My first CC pick up


Can't beat the 10 count box!
Look at the wrappers they will make believers of the atheists lol!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't beat the 10 count box!
> Look at the wrappers they will make believers of the atheists lol!


Ha I just bought three of them and two were just like those but the third was a light one. I'm not complaining and like they say 2 out of 3 ain't bad :biggrin:


----------



## ko4000

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't beat the 10 count box!
> Look at the wrappers they will make believers of the atheists lol!


Amen brother! I believe. Currently out the freezer and in the cooler.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:woohoo:


----------



## johnb

just bought a 5er of cohiba siglo I


----------



## Vwluv10338

johnb said:


> just bought a 5er of cohiba siglo I


Awesome stick. Had I known then I wouldnt have split my first and only box of them. Now I need to buy another.


----------



## z0diac

harley33 said:


> No big deal James. First I would look at the bottom layer and make sure that it's not worse than the top. If there are less white marks on the bottom row, then wipe everything down and air them out in a separate humi.. Look at the foot and make sure that there are no white patches there. This is not a lot of mold.
> 
> This is my opinion, but if you have to toss a stick or two because of foot mold, don't worry about it. If you have to toss more than that, take a picture before you wipe them down and contact the vendor and see what they have to say. This is not a common occurrence, but it does happen from time to time, especially some vendors have a intermittent history of mold issues.
> 
> In the end, you're good, you'll just have to wait a little bit.
> 
> Jeff


Here's what I did with a box of Monte 2's that came back with a friend of mine from Cuba - wipe 'em down, and store them in a NON humidified box. That will keep the mold from coming back. I pull out 1 or 2 and store the singles in my regular humi and smoke those, then pull out another, etc.. but the majority stay in a dry humi. I just checked them a few days ago and there is zero mold re-occurring.

You might want to sacrifice one and cut it open to see if the mold has begun inside. I've smoked a moldy stick before, and it had a sour/acrid/rusty/tinny tasting tinge to it. 'Still smoked the whole thing though


----------



## Pandyboy

My latest purchases have been on box splits on another forum in the UK.

5 Partagas Lustitanias and 5 Trinidad Funnadores. Can't find the pics of them at the moment.


----------



## jswaykos

My first CC order: Box of 10 PSD4s:


----------



## zipa

Ordered a box of Monte EL 2010's in honor of my first-born daughter who was born that year. I'm thinking that these will get some serious time in the humidor before I'll smoke them...


----------



## keithfjr

jswaykos said:


> My first CC order: Box of 10 PSD4s:


Whats the box date on those?


----------



## jswaykos

keithfjr said:


> Whats the box date on those?


Jan 2012


----------



## ten08

jswaykos said:


> My first CC order: Box of 10 PSD4s:


Great choice for a first order! (or any subsequent order, for that matter) :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tarks said:


> A few boxes of Edmundos and Royal Coronas.


Sweet enjoy!


----------



## vink

Just bought a 5ver of PSD4, 2 CORO, 2 monte #2 and 2 RASS. Just to try them out! Got to find some bolivar now! My first sampling of cuban cigar is starting soon!


----------



## Wildone

Parti EL 2004 & La Escepcion EL Italy 2011
View attachment 68092
View attachment 68093
View attachment 68094


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Parti EL 2004 & La Escepcion EL Italy 2011
> View attachment 68092
> View attachment 68093
> View attachment 68094


Damn am i jealous sweet!
Enjoy bro!


----------



## harley33

Nice Daivd


Wildone said:


> Parti EL 2004 & La Escepcion EL Italy 2011
> View attachment 68092
> View attachment 68093
> View attachment 68094


Nice David!


----------



## zabhatton

I didn't want to start a whole thread for this but do ccs normally have firmer draws then other cigars?


----------



## lebz

Pick up a 3 pack of Party No D 4 this weekend! See what all the fuss is about  My brother is coming down for a weekend in the big city so will fire it up with him with some beers and a steak. If I like them.. prob place an order in a month or so


----------



## sligub

zabhatton said:


> I didn't want to start a whole thread for this but do ccs normally have firmer draws then other cigars?


Not usually, if your finding a tight draw might want to drop your RH to 60 as Cubans tend to smoke better at lower RH.


----------



## karmaz00

just ordered a box of bolivar simones, and PLP's


----------



## smokinpeace

A couple of boxes. :nod:















Photos won't post. They were a box of La Flor de Cano Short Robustos and a box of Monte Gran Reservas.


----------



## smokinpeace




----------



## asmartbull

karmaz00 said:


> just ordered a box of bolivar simones, and PLP's


Jason
By FAR my favorite Boli...down to my last 2 boxes....I will miss them


----------



## Tarks

Cab of Hoyo Epicure Especials and 2 boxes of Boli PC's.


----------



## waylman

Split a box of RASS. They look and smell unbelievable!


----------



## asmartbull

For next Christmas


----------



## harley33

Nice pickups. Can you wait that long?


----------



## asmartbull

They are in the freezer now,,,,,,but I don't think I have the discipline
to wait......Will likely light one up shortly after they stabilize and report back.
If they are anywhere close to the Simones, my wallet is in trouble.


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> They are in the freezer now,,,,,,but I don't think I have the discipline
> to wait......Will likely light one up shortly after they stabilize and report back.
> If they are anywhere close to the Simones, my wallet is in trouble.


Very Nice pick up......


----------



## Kindanutz

Just added a couple boxes to my ever growing stash... Decided to wait for the fathers day sales and I'm glad I waited...

1 box PSD4
1 box montecristo No. 2
1 box RASS


----------



## apexking

2 x r&j mille
1 x boli royal


----------



## lostdog13

Didn't pick up much, but had fun shopping a little "on the economy"


----------



## z0diac

^^ Nice drink! I've never tried it but want to.

My latest purchase (last night) - my first purchases ever of:

- Trinidad Reyes (box of 10)
- Bolivar Coronas Junior (full box)

I've heard good things about both. FriendsofHabanos on YouTube really raved about the Bolivars, but I just read a blog review which pinned them as mediocre. I was feeling good about the purchase up until then!


----------



## ko4000




----------



## karmaz00

Bolivar Simones CdN Regional 08


----------



## Oliva

asmartbull said:


> For next Christmas


Wow! They look awesome! Nice catch!


----------



## newbcub

1 box partagas 898- LEM June 11.
I think I will have to try 1 today....lol


----------



## Wildone

2 Ten packs of Boli Brits & 5er of CFCR.......

View attachment 68399
View attachment 68400


----------



## z0diac

Just came in an hour ago:


----------



## Bunner

these took 7 days to get to me ... record time!! normaly minimum 10 days.


----------



## BMack

Gah, I hate those stupid warning stickers...couldn't they not ruin the look of the box and still demonize tobacco as a compromise?


----------



## Wildone

Fresh from the Delivery Today....
RyJ # 2 EL 2004 & El Rey del Mundo L' Epoque RE UK 2009
View attachment 68420
View attachment 68421


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Fresh from the Delivery Today....
> RyJ # 2 EL 2004 & El Rey del Mundo L' Epoque RE UK 2009
> View attachment 68420
> View attachment 68421


Great pick-ups....Hope we can get together next Fall


----------



## z0diac

BMack said:


> Gah, I hate those stupid warning stickers...couldn't they not ruin the look of the box and still demonize tobacco as a compromise?


Trust me, when they're out of the freezer my next job is grabbing the iron and a cloth, going over it to weaken the glue, and pulling them off. 

And for the record, I'm living proof that cigar smoking doesn't do that to your teeth. My teeth look -awesome-


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 68450
View attachment 68451
View attachment 68452


----------



## z0diac

Wildone said:


> View attachment 68450
> View attachment 68451
> View attachment 68452


Aaah... Punch Black Prince. Those are going to be my next Punch purchase. They're rated 8.1 on cigars-review.org


----------



## smelvis

box of red tat tubos
box of black tat tubos
2 boxes of feral pigs
2 boxes 08 monte 2's
2 boxes of 08 siglo IV
1 box of TAA
4 boxes of Bolivar royal tubos
1 jar of Tat black original gordos full
1 box of opus x perfection x full minus two
I forget what else.


----------



## kdmckin

smelvis said:


> box of red tat tubos
> box of black tat tubos
> 2 boxes of feral pigs
> 2 boxes 08 monte 2's
> 2 boxes of 08 siglo IV
> 1 box of TAA
> 4 boxes of Bolivar royal tubos
> 1 jar of Tat black original gordos full
> 1 box of opus x perfection x full minus two
> I forget what else.


:bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## burritosdaily

smelvis said:


> box of red tat tubos
> box of black tat tubos
> 2 boxes of feral pigs
> 2 boxes 08 monte 2's
> 2 boxes of 08 siglo IV
> 1 box of TAA
> 4 boxes of Bolivar royal tubos
> 1 jar of Tat black original gordos full
> 1 box of opus x perfection x full minus two
> I forget what else.


holy cow! :thumb:


----------



## newbcub

It's not a big order but...a tener of cohiba VI
BTW.. Holy $h!t... amazing order Smelvis....


----------



## z0diac

smelvis said:


> box of red tat tubos
> box of black tat tubos
> 2 boxes of feral pigs
> 2 boxes 08 monte 2's
> 2 boxes of 08 siglo IV
> 1 box of TAA
> 4 boxes of Bolivar royal tubos
> 1 jar of Tat black original gordos full
> 1 box of opus x perfection x full minus two
> I forget what else.


OMG please post photos when it arrives!!!


----------



## smelvis

z0diac said:


> OMG please post photos when it arrives!!!


It's all here but the pictures are to much work I have a bad broken foot and can't but they are pretty and The montes are delicious.

Most are in the freezer maybe if I get help I can get a group photo next time someone is over visiting not that happens often but Justin was here spent the night on the way to camping I could have then and didn't think of it we were to busy talking. sorry I'll try.


----------



## socalocmatt

smelvis said:


> box of red tat tubos
> box of black tat tubos
> 2 boxes of feral pigs
> 2 boxes 08 monte 2's
> 2 boxes of 08 siglo IV
> 1 box of TAA
> 4 boxes of Bolivar royal tubos
> 1 jar of Tat black original gordos full
> 1 box of opus x perfection x full minus two
> I forget what else.


aaaaaaaaaaand a parrrrrrrtridge in a peaaaaaar treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sengjc

socalocmatt said:


> aaaaaaaaaaand a parrrrrrrtridge in a peaaaaaar treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


:lol: my thoughts exactly.


----------



## smelvis

Yeah you guy's are right I didn't buy anything I just post stuff to look like a big shot, oh well worked for awhile


----------



## sengjc

smelvis said:


> Yeah you guy's are right I didn't buy anything I just post stuff to look like a big shot, oh well worked for awhile


Come off it, Dave. You know Matt and I were just giving you a friendly tease. :lol:


----------



## smelvis

sengjc said:


> Come off it, Dave. You know Matt and I were just giving you a friendly tease. :lol:


Did you get older and need glass's and miss the smiley?


----------



## abhoe

Hey buddy easy on those of us who need glasses. :boink:


----------



## sengjc

smelvis said:


> Did you get older and need glass's and miss the smiley?


I guess we're alright then.


----------



## smelvis

abhoe said:


> Hey buddy easy on those of us who need glasses. :boink:


LOL When I retired I bought new Ray Bans one sun glass's and one that changes when in the sun.


----------



## aea6574

Three birds flying and still waiting after a week. HU Corona Major, Party Short and RASS. oh the wait.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## waylman

Split a box of Boli PC's...can't wait to try one!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 68618
View attachment 68619

Just came Today....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> View attachment 68618
> View attachment 68619
> 
> Just came Today....


Bro you got class i am jealous enjoy!


----------



## n00b

http://i.imgur.com/ICQ0z.jpg


----------



## socalocmatt

n00b said:


>


fixed*

And very nice pickup BTW!


----------



## socalocmatt

smelvis said:


> Yeah you guy's are right I didn't buy anything I just post stuff to look like a big shot, oh well worked for awhile


lol. I thought I was the only one who did that! :biggrin:


----------



## n00b

socalocmatt said:


> fixed*
> 
> And very nice pickup BTW!


thanks bro..


----------



## kdmckin

Picked up my Box splits today..... 1st purchace I hope they are yummy....:smoke:


----------



## burritosdaily

kdmckin said:


> Picked up my Box splits today..... 1st purchace I hope they are yummy....:smoke:


what a great picture.... please share you thoughts when you have one.


----------



## avitti




----------



## avitti




----------



## harley33

Very, Very, Nice Tony....


----------



## Wildone

Great picks Tony... Nice.......


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


>


Tony those look awesome. I have one and haven't smoked it yet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


>





avitti said:


>


Fuggin awesome bro!


----------



## Wildone

Boli Simones RE, RyJ # 2 EL 04, Upmann Sir Winnie 02....What a Nice Surprize before the Holiday....Happy 4th of July to All !

View attachment 68826
View attachment 68827


----------



## harley33

Very nice David!


----------



## avitti

Wildone said:


> Boli Simones RE, RyJ # 2 EL 04, Upmann Sir Winnie 02....What a Nice Surprize before the Holiday....Happy 4th of July to All !
> 
> View attachment 68826
> View attachment 68827


Truly going wild in CO- amazing pick-ups in the last 2 months bro..nice,very nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Boli Simones RE, RyJ # 2 EL 04, Upmann Sir Winnie 02....What a Nice Surprize before the Holiday....Happy 4th of July to All !
> 
> View attachment 68826
> View attachment 68827


Very Nice David enjoy my friend!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A sampler pack of 3 Vegas Robaina and Ramon Allones Spanish Regionals. Awaiting in eager anticipation!!


----------



## newbcub

Well 2 of my 12 birdies have come home to roost... anyone that calls this a slope is dilusional... It really is a cliff if you let it happen...
It's funny how the posty charged me duty on the 10 box and went back to the truck and brought me another box he forgot (25)... no duty. even he laughed.
Well off to the freezer.
Cheers


----------



## Bunner

I FINALLY got these in... After 8 weeks of thinking they were a lost cause.


----------



## burritosdaily

Oh my.... what a picture! :smoke:



Bunner said:


> I FINALLY got these in... After 8 weeks of thinking they were a lost cause.


----------



## newbcub

Wow. Great looking cigars....My shopping list continues to grow..


burritosdaily said:


> Oh my.... what a picture! :smoke:


----------



## newbcub

More surprises from the post lady today
Punch punch mar 2010- 2 labels on it...??? 
parti lusti -june 11...+ a sick cat who may or may not be here this evening....Off to the vet at 5:00..


----------



## E Dogg

Did a couple of box splits with a good buddy....again :smoke:


----------



## newbcub

Had a few boxes arrive last week and today, just lumped them in to one shot.
I know the Anejo#77 aren't C.C but WTH...Edit. Those pics aren't showing anyway...
+ 2 15 box tubos parti Ser P #2
Cheers


----------



## Saint Jimbob

a box o' Party Shorts just landed on my desk, with a box of RASS, and fiver of CoRo on the way.


----------



## bazookajoe8

Sir Winnies May 11


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Best Churchill for the money!


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Best Churchill for the money!


Agree!


----------



## Bunner

very nice sir winnies!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> A sampler pack of 3 Vegas Robaina and Ramon Allones Spanish Regionals. Awaiting in eager anticipation!!


***AND THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!! arty:


----------



## aea6574

Just got in some Trini Reyes and quickly bagged them and they are in the fridge. Will post some pics after the freezing process is over.

Never had one so looking forward to it.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## justbrew77

Just getting into the cc game, starting off small :wink:


----------



## E Dogg

justbrew77 said:


> Just getting into the cc game, starting off small :wink:


Small as in the 52? Gonna work your way up to the 56? :wink:


----------



## justbrew77

E Dogg said:


> Small as in the 52? Gonna work your way up to the 56? :wink:


Haha, I guess I should have said small quantities. These smell ridiculously good I can't wait to fire one up.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

justbrew77 said:


> Just getting into the cc game, starting off small :wink:


OOOOooohh, YUM!!! :hungry:


----------



## avitti




----------



## harley33

Nice selection Tony!


----------



## avitti

harley33 said:


> Nice selection Tony!


Jeff they were a little freckled with white-figured the heat and humidity was just starting to turn the dust to mold in the box,I wiped them down and they look fantastic.. have you smoked any???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


>


Very nice Vit enjoy!


----------



## harley33

avitti said:


> Jeff they were a little freckled with white-figured the heat and humidity was just starting to turn the dust to mold in the box,I wiped them down and they look fantastic.. have you smoked any???


Yes sir. I bought a fiver off the forsale board. Very good for a young one. Very pricy too!


----------



## raycarlo

Just received a box of Ramon Allones Superioures


----------



## Wildone

avitti said:


> Vey nice pick ups Tony !


----------



## Bunner

nice! la escepcions. Never had one but they look awesome.


----------



## Kswicky

25 Petite Coronas.

These were my first foray into CC.

5 each of Bolivar, RyJ, Partagas, Fonseca and H. Upmann.

Digging the Bolivar and RyJ the most!


----------



## jdfutureman

Box of JL #1's from July 2010. loved the other 10's I had so wanted some more and these look even better!


----------



## smokinpeace

2 boxes of LGC Belux No. 1. I've heard good things.


----------



## max gas

just had these arrive on the door step today...


----------



## ten08

Kswicky said:


> 25 Petite Coronas.
> 
> These were my first foray into CC.
> 5 each of Bolivar, RyJ, Partagas, Fonseca and H. Upmann.
> 
> Digging the Bolivar and RyJ the most!


Congrats on your 1st purchase! I've been close to picking up a similar sampler box. Many say the PC is usually a good representative of its marca


----------



## Kswicky

ten08 said:


> Congrats on your 1st purchase! I've been close to picking up a similar sampler box. Many say the PC is usually a good representative of its marca


The Fonseca's seem to be the most lackluster of the group but otherwise extremely satisfied with what I paid.


----------



## aea6574

The Trini Reyes have done the fridge, freezer, fridge thing and are now safe in the cooler -










Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

A few new Friends dropped by for a visit.....

View attachment 69534


View attachment 69535


----------



## Othello

San Cristobol De La Habana Oficios EMA MAR 08


----------



## jdfutureman

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro's just landed that I'm splitting.


----------



## kdmckin

Awesome Pickup!


jdfutureman said:


> Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro's just landed that I'm splitting.


----------



## android

got a box of Party shorts.


----------



## apexking

android said:


> got a box of Party shorts.


Very jealous of this, all my options have been out for the last two months


----------



## RealSRS

Juan Lopez 1s from 2010









Fresh 2012 PSD4









2012 RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> A few new Friends dropped by for a visit.....
> 
> View attachment 69534
> 
> 
> View attachment 69535


DAMN bro you got class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbcub

My box arrived today. After sampling one I don't think I will freeze this box. It may not last long enough.:smile:
Cheers



android said:


> got a box of Party shorts.


----------



## piperdown

It was like Christmas today!
Box of Hup pc and a 5x5 robusto box split that has party d4, rass, hoyo #2, JL 2 and Boli rc.
Plus I got in a 5're of some nc's that I'm excited to try. 55 beautiful smelling cigars to drool over!
No pics because I threw them in the freezer and headed off to football practice tonight.


----------



## newbcub

Today was a good day. 2 boxes of trini's

Cheers


----------



## PJD

Nice sampler of Johnny-Os in yesterday's mail. 6 each Magnum 47s, Robustos, Corona Gordas, Canonazos and one piramide. RH holding rock-solid at 65% dry-boxed and I'm about to spark one up shortly.


----------



## raycarlo

Box of Por Larranaga Legendarios


----------



## Wildone

4 friends dropped by for a nice visit :hungry:......
View attachment 69837


----------



## lebz

Oh man how I miss you cigar Pron! Nice buys going on


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> 4 friends dropped by for a nice visit :hungry:......
> View attachment 69837


Yummy David!


----------



## harley33

raycarlo said:


> Box of Por Larranaga Legendarios


Nice Ray!


----------



## atllogix

My first real CC purchase besides a Siglo VI I picked up for my Bday. Just a little sampler I put together at the B&M I didn't know about until yesterday. I talked with the owner of the place for some time, really cool dude, and I was happy to be supporting the place. Can't get there that often as its in Seoul which is a pretty penny away.

Partagas Serie D No. 4
Partagas Serie P No. 2
Cohiba Siglo IV
Romeo y Julieta Cazadores
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Bolivar Royal Coronas



















I am so very ecstatic about this purchase. Hopefully I find a couple I like to that I can get more of.


----------



## AStateJB

Pulled the trigger on a box of HdM Epicure #2s tonight, that I'm splitting. Can't wait for them to come in so i can drool over them for a little while before they go away for their long nap :lol:


----------



## Othello

atllogix said:


> My first real CC purchase besides a Siglo VI I picked up for my Bday. Just a little sampler I put together at the B&M I didn't know about until yesterday. I talked with the owner of the place for some time, really cool dude, and I was happy to be supporting the place. Can't get there that often as its in Seoul which is a pretty penny away.
> 
> Partagas Serie D No. 4
> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> Cohiba Siglo IV
> Romeo y Julieta Cazadores
> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Bolivar Royal Coronas
> 
> I am so very ecstatic about this purchase. Hopefully I find a couple I like to that I can get more of.


Nice pick up, Garron! I am just curious; what are the CC prices like in SK?


----------



## raycarlo

Just received box of Bolivar Petit Coronas and Montecristo #5


----------



## atllogix

Well lets see. The place I got them from does charge a bit more than I want to spend, but since it is a B&M I'd spend some money with them. I guess ill say the Partagas Serie D No. 4 was 25,000WON, since I'm miltary I get a 10% off discount, so 22,500WON, and with the exchange rate today that comes out to $19.90. The Siglo IV was close to $30. 


Othello said:


> Nice pick up, Garron! I am just curious; what are the CC prices like in SK?


----------



## newbcub

These arrived a few days ago.
50 cab Parti shorts from Oct 10, had 1 last night...fantastic...
R.A 2011, trying 1 tonight or tomorrow.
Cheers


----------



## avitti

99 Party Lonsdales--


----------



## gasdocok

Very nice, Tony!


----------



## harley33

avitti said:


> 99 Party Lonsdales--


Very Very Nice Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> 99 Party Lonsdales--


Nice damn that was quick!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

raycarlo said:


> Just received box of Bolivar Petit Coronas and Montecristo #5


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HugSeal

AStateJB said:


> Pulled the trigger on a box of HdM Epicure #2s tonight, that I'm splitting. Can't wait for them to come in so i can drool over them for a little while before they go away for their long nap :lol:


I hear saliva is a great aging-accelerator. Heck, sometimes one of them combusts spontaneously and jumps into your mouth while drooling over them,


----------



## Wildone

avitti said:


> 99 Party Lonsdales--


Nice Pickup Tony....Enjoy....


----------



## asmartbull

avitti said:


> 99 Party Lonsdales--


I admit it.......Jealous as all hell...Hope they smoke as well as they look....Great pick-up


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> I admit it.......Jealous as all hell...Hope they smoke as well as they look....Great pick-up


Yep. You suck, Tone. :yo::biggrin:


----------



## Wildone

A few Guests dropped by, anxious for Winter Season........

View attachment 70419


----------



## CeeGar

You suck too, Dave. ound: Are you hoarding for end times? I need to head out your way for a vacation...


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> Yep. You suck, Tone. :yo::biggrin:


Well thank you brother-it means so much coming from you,words just fail me right now..rotflmfao

+1 on Wildone:bounce:


----------



## newbcub

You do some serious buying.. Which is awesome...!! We should have a thread just for Wildone purchases....LOL..J.K
Cheers.



Wildone said:


> A few Guests dropped by, anxious for Winter Season........
> 
> View attachment 70419


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> A few Guests dropped by, anxious for Winter Season........
> 
> View attachment 70419


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMack

David, you have great taste! Two of the cigars I've been looking at buying a box of, particularly the Epicures! Bolivar is my favorite but Epicures are amazing little flavor-bombs for a ridiculous price!!! Great buy, enjoy them!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

They're finally here!










Just a shame I have to send 10 back out for the split! :lol:


----------



## newbcub

2 more arrived early last week. My poor credit card is getting lit up...
ERDM - P.C - which are never in stock, at least at my dealer
M.C espeacial's.
Cheers


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## Bunner

^^^ nice reyes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your gonna love those corona's juniors!


----------



## keithfjr

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your gonna love those corona's juniors!


I hope so!! I've heard great things about them.


----------



## newbcub

1 box R.A celes finos... ( Thanks Tony B ) for the push off the edge on this one.. They smell great..
Almost all of them made it to the freezer...LOL
My QAQC cat suggested smoking one, but I wil wait until the weekend
Cheers


----------



## ten08

Wildone said:


> A few Guests dropped by, anxious for Winter Season........





BMack said:


> David, you have great taste! Two of the cigars I've been looking at buying a box of, particularly the Epicures! Bolivar is my favorite but Epicures are amazing little flavor-bombs for a ridiculous price!!! Great buy, enjoy them!!!!


Solid reviews, low price, and repeated mentions by Al :biggrin: have brought me close to getting a box of Epicures quite a few times. You two have finally pushed me over the edge! :cheeky: Ordered yesterday, shipped today, now the wait.................


----------



## newbcub

Sorry for 2 posts in a day.. Wasn't expecting this so quickly...
I am done.. No more purchases this month..!!!:smoke2:
Cheers


----------



## KcJason1

Sir Winston's just arrived..
Still waiting on Trinidad Reyes x2


----------



## KcJason1

AStateJB said:


> They're finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shame I have to send 10 back out for the split! :lol:


We all hate that.. Lol So My new practice is to buy 2 boxes of the same stick... Split the first and use my half to smoke on.. Then keep the second box intact for aging purposes.


----------



## jswaykos

One box of Bolivar Petit Coronas and one 12ct box of Trinidad Reyes:


----------



## E Dogg




----------



## jdfutureman

Sir Winston's have arrived! May 12's and I'm goin to smoke one ROTT as it'll be my first SW.


----------



## Motrix

partial box 9/10 of....


----------



## asmartbull

jdfutureman said:


> Sir Winston's have arrived! May 12's and I'm goin to smoke one ROTT as it'll be my first SW.


John
Curious to hear your thoughts....


----------



## z0diac

My girlfriend's sister's husband, who is a Cuban and just moved here to Canada, went back to visit family a week ago and brought back for me:

- box of Diplimatico #2
- box of Bolivary Royal Corona

I've already got a box of Bolivary Junior Corona (or Petit Corona? Can't remember) but am eager to try the Dips!!

I just got home, snapped some pics, and now they're in the freezer


----------



## aea6574

Something new to me-


----------



## z0diac

jswaykos said:


> One box of Bolivar Petit Coronas and one 12ct box of Trinidad Reyes:


HEHE, I bought the EXACT 2 boxes my 2nd last purchase  http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...est-cuban-cigar-purchase-152.html#post3600314

^^ In my post I have them as Boli jr. coronas but they're Petite Coronas. Good stuff!


----------



## hawesg

Compared to all of your purchases this isn't very impressive but I'm quite excited about it none the less








The corona major is fresh, the magnum is from 2005 and the monte especial no 2 is September 2009. I'm most excited because back in 2009 when I started dating my girlfriend she bought me a 3 pack of monte no 2s for christmas, I know not quite the same smoke but still very excited.


----------



## Wildone

A few Bolis .......

View attachment 71086


----------



## E Dogg




----------



## truckertim

Got a question. Just got a box of 15 Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos but cant find the box code on the internet. It is RUE Nov 11. I've found URE but not RUE. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## usrower321

truckertim said:


> Got a question. Just got a box of 15 Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos but cant find the box code on the internet. It is RUE Nov 11. I've found URE but not RUE. Does anyone have any thoughts?


A quick googling looks like that is a legit factory code, but I'm not sure which. The best advice is just to trust your vendor.


----------



## E Dogg

^^what Brian said^^

_Current System - 2003 on

With this system of factory codes, all factories have a unique 3 capital letter code that can be changed monthly and yearly. With this system there are a substantial number of unique codes available, which means there need not be a duplicate code for many years.

Consequently identifying and tracking them is virtually impossible. Only those with access to the code generator program would know codes in advance.

Occasionally a code may be reported but even if correct, it is of limited use as it may only be valid for short time.

Given the much improved quality control from 2005/6 on, the difference between factory output is reduced, making it less important to "chase factories". In addition, the rationalisation, improvement, and replacement of factories means that individual brands are now more likely to be made in a single factory, rather than in multiple factories._


----------



## raycarlo

5er of H. Upmann Sir Winstons from May 2011. Looking forward to smoking these after they freeze then rest.


----------



## Islesfan




----------



## truckertim

usrower321 said:


> A quick googling looks like that is a legit factory code, but I'm not sure which. The best advice is just to trust your vendor.


Oh yea I trust the vendor, done several exchanges and never had problems. I had just never seen that code before and was wondering. Thanks for the respose though.


----------



## Wildone

Ramon Allones ''Super Ramon'' Canada RE 2011...... They are large....
View attachment 71196

View attachment 71197

View attachment 71198


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> Ramon Allones ''Super Ramon'' Canada RE 2011...... They are large....
> View attachment 71196
> 
> View attachment 71197
> 
> View attachment 71198


Holy cow! Those are huge! Nice!


----------



## Othello

Vegas Robaina Unicos ( SUB OCT 11 ) and Partagas Serie D No.4 (OSR ENE 12 )


----------



## newbcub

Nice Pick up. Tim.! I am thinking about picking up a box of VR unicos too.

Cheers and enjoy.!!.



Othello said:


> Vegas Robaina Unicos ( SUB OCT 11 ) and Partagas Serie D No.4 (OSR ENE 12 )
> View attachment 40423
> View attachment 40424
> View attachment 40425
> View attachment 40426
> View attachment 40429
> View attachment 40428
> View attachment 40427


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Othello said:


> Vegas Robaina Unicos ( SUB OCT 11 ) and Partagas Serie D No.4 (OSR ENE 12 )
> View attachment 40423
> View attachment 40424
> View attachment 40425
> View attachment 40426
> View attachment 40429
> View attachment 40428
> View attachment 40427


Very Nice enjoy bro!


----------



## ten08

H.Upmann Epicures arrived Saturday (17 day voyage). Box date FEB 12. They were already in the freezer before I thought about pictures, oh well hwell:. One cool part of the experience was breaking all the seals on the box. All the other vendors I've used so far have inspected before shipping.


----------



## newbcub

My friend just came back from Italy and surprised me with a 5'er of Cohiba Siglo 2 and 3 tubos - RyJ #3..( can't upload pic)
Sadly the Cohibas had some mold issues...Wiped them down and into the freezer....
Question - Should I isolate these sticks or not even put them in the Humi..??..
Cheers..


----------



## k-morelli

My first CC box (Boli PC Feb 12) arrived today after a 10 day journey


----------



## ten08

k-morelli said:


> My first CC box (Boli PC Feb 12) arrived today after a 10 day journey


Congrats on the first box, and an excellent choice, Kyle! :thumb:


----------



## jdfutureman

k-morelli said:


> My first CC box (Boli PC Feb 12) arrived today after a 10 day journey


Kyle, congrats. Nice pick up. Enjoy them!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

After a rocky start, I think I've crossed all the way over to the dark side. Just got a box (5 X 3-packs) of Monte #2's. Yumm.


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Montecristo No.4s:


----------



## lebz

These came fast! The smell and construction of these Épicure No.2 is awesome (Feb 11). I am a fan of the Petit Robusto so I am excited to try these out. Grabbed a pack of 15 to celebrate 5 years working with the current company.


----------



## mxracercam

newbcub said:


> My friend just came back from Italy and surprised me with a 5'er of Cohiba Siglo 2 and 3 tubos - RyJ #3..( can't upload pic)
> Sadly the Cohibas had some mold issues...Wiped them down and into the freezer....
> Question - Should I isolate these sticks or not even put them in the Humi..??..
> Cheers..


I don't think you'll need to worry about isolation.... it's the bugs you have to really worry about.

I'm also not sure freezing them is required for the mold... but if it's just part of your anti-beetle regimen, then it's no biggie.


----------



## newbcub

Hey Dave. 
Thanks, that what I thought. and yeah I do freeze all incoming cigars.
Cheers.



mxracercam said:


> I don't think you'll need to worry about isolation.... it's the bugs you have to really worry about.
> 
> I'm also not sure freezing them is required for the mold... but if it's just part of your anti-beetle regimen, then it's no biggie.


----------



## yellowv

Just got a few.


----------



## Bunner

Just got something special to mark my new job.










they smell amazing... I did have a single and thought it was great but need some rest so I think this box will sleep for at leat a year.


----------



## avitti

The rest are freezing------


----------



## sligub

avitti said:


> The rest are freezing------


Very impressed by the RE not the easiest to source. Would love to here your thoughts on the Cohiba as I need convincing


----------



## newbcub

Why did you only buy 1 of each...??.. LOL J.K.. eace:
Great finds. I agree with Ross and would love to hear your thoughts on the Cohiba, Heck and the J.L too.
Cheers and enjoy...



avitti said:


> The rest are freezing------


----------



## nikesupremedunk

That cohiba PE certainly looks fantastic. Let us know how it was!


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI Twins stopped by.......
View attachment 71804


----------



## harley33

Very Nice David!


----------



## capttrips

Just purchased a box of Siglo IV and a box of Partagas Culebras.


----------



## jswaykos

Box of SCdlH El Principes, box date of July '11:



















Quick question, if I may. Does a 2011 box date imply that these are a year more "ready" to smoke than a 2012 release? Or are these kept at high humidity levels like NCs, and thus needing significant down time starting today (or rather, after a week long freeze)?


----------



## socalocmatt

A) nice pickups

B) It means that's the date the cigars were put in the box.


----------



## jswaykos

socalocmatt said:


> B) It means that's the date the cigars were put in the box.


... Right. So these count as having a year rest on them, essentially? Maybe not in ideal conditions, as would be the case for most NC vendors, anyway, but I assume I have a 'head start' in long term aging with these? Meaning, I can smoke them now? LOL! I'm sure I already have my very obvious answer, but still figured I'd ask!


----------



## mata777

9 days in transit. ROA Jun 11 Very impressed in the construction of these.


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up a box of San Cristobal de la Habana Oficios March 2008 box code








Box of Cohiba Behike 52


----------



## socalocmatt

jswaykos said:


> ... Right. So these count as having a year rest on them, essentially? Maybe not in ideal conditions, as would be the case for most NC vendors, anyway, but I assume I have a 'head start' in long term aging with these? Meaning, I can smoke them now? LOL! I'm sure I already have my very obvious answer, but still figured I'd ask!


Yep. As with NCs, some are stored wet, some are stored dry. Some need rest/age and some are good ROTT. But yes, those sticks have a year and a couple of month of rest on them aready. Kinda like a "Born On Date".


----------



## jswaykos

socalocmatt said:


> Yep. As with NCs, some are stored wet, some are stored dry. Some need rest/age and some are good ROTT. But yes, those sticks have a year and a couple of month of rest on them aready. Kinda like a "Born On Date".


Thanks! Now, back to the topic at hand...


----------



## capttrips

Imagine my surprise!! Got home from the Nats game today and found this little beauty waiting for me. They are all resting comfortably in the deep freeze!!! What better way to celebrate Teddy's big win!!:smoke2:
1 box of 5 Bolívar Petit Coronas
1 box of 10 Montecristo No. 4 (box of 10)
1 box of 10 Ramón Allones Specially Selected
1 box of 5 Partagás Serie D No. 4
1 box of 3 Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 pack of 3 cigars


----------



## Wildone

A few Parti 898s UV ...found their way to me.......

View attachment 71909
View attachment 71910


----------



## Damselnotindistress

2) Montecristo No.2's 2) Punch Punch's 2) Partagas 898's Varnished 2) Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales 2) Jose`L. Piedra Cremas 2) Por Larranaga PC's 1) El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme 1) Partagas Short 1) Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacifico 1) Cuaba Generoso
1) La Flor de Cano PC

*Will alert you when they arrive...


----------



## cartey

First box of CC here... just testing the water, making sure there are no sharks preying...


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Just received my RASS. Thanks to all the BOTL's that suggested these. I'm really looking forward to trying them out


----------



## capttrips

Partagas series c no. 3


----------



## piperdown

Monte #4 with box date of Feb '11. Currently resting in the freezer for 5 days.
Plus I got in 5 Boli RE's and 15 Johnny O's robustos...in the freezer too.


----------



## V-ret

My first order came in!





Whats funny is the declaration said, "25 Cigars" plain as day. I'm glad they went through.


----------



## Flapjack23

Got 2 boxes PSD4 in today, still waiting on 2 boxes BoliPC


----------



## piperdown

Box of Trini Reyes came in today. Apr '12 box code. They're in the freezer as we speak.


----------



## piperdown

V-ret said:


> My first order came in!
> 
> Whats funny is the declaration said, "25 Cigars" plain as day. I'm glad they went through.


Great looking cigars.


----------



## wrx04

I just pulled the trigger on a box of PSD4 and a box of RASS. I know i like the PSD4, but i cant wait to try the RASS. It seems to be well-liked around here.


----------



## V-ret

piperdown said:


> Great looking cigars.


Thanks, they smell Amazing! I had instant drool when I opened the box.


----------



## splattttttt

V-ret said:


> Thanks, they smell Amazing! I had instant drool when I opened the box.


do you remember what you noticed in particular that was specifically special about it? What was the most pronounced note Thanks!


----------



## stonecutter2

25 PSD4's, looking forward to their rest and a sampling


----------



## Fenway

Smell is so rich it reminds me of ovaltine. The orange kind haha


----------



## Fenway

V-ret said:


> My first order came in!
> 
> Whats funny is the declaration said, "25 Cigars" plain as day. I'm glad they went through.


Think we have the same vendor. Same declaration and exact same factory code and date stamp. Enjoy. Hope both our boxes are fantastic!


----------



## V-ret

Here's hoping. Got them in deep freeze right now, once they get out and climate its game on!


----------



## V-ret

2nd order came in today!! Used a different vendor and boxes arrived in perfect condition!






All boxes are from 2012 so they are pretty young, but they still will get smoked!! 
Not sure what my next order will be. I'm still trying to stock up on the cheaper ones to get a feel for taste then will move up another paygrade later on. Anyone know some more cheap but tasty smokes? Willing to try everything once, twice if I like it


----------



## Fenway

V-ret said:


> 2nd order came in today!! Used a different vendor and boxes arrived in perfect condition!
> 
> All boxes are from 2012 so they are pretty young, but they still will get smoked!!
> Not sure what my next order will be. I'm still trying to stock up on the cheaper ones to get a feel for taste then will move up another paygrade later on. Anyone know some more cheap but tasty smokes? Willing to try everything once, twice if I like it


Wish I could say I had the same order as you again on this bird. Nice work getting your feet wet!


----------



## eddyeddy

Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas and Romeo y Julieta petit Julietas

They were the smaller gauges I could find in the B&M.


----------



## mata777

V-ret said:


> 2nd order came in today!! Used a different vendor and boxes arrived in perfect condition!
> 
> All boxes are from 2012 so they are pretty young, but they still will get smoked!!
> Not sure what my next order will be. I'm still trying to stock up on the cheaper ones to get a feel for taste then will move up another paygrade later on. Anyone know some more cheap but tasty smokes? Willing to try everything once, twice if I like it


Those short churchills look exceptional with the those beautiful Colorado wrappers. Would you mind sharing the box code with me?


----------



## V-ret

I couldn't take it anymore with everyone posting pictures and giving high reviews for the RASS, so I bought a box today.  
Still gathering up a list of cheap smokes for my next order at the end of the month. This isn't a slope its a freaking drop off.


----------



## newbcub

A box of Bolivar Coronas extras from 2007 and a box of Uppman p.c's
I can't seem to upload pics anymore.???? But they look and smell great.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just grabbed a couple of boxes of Partagas Serie E #2's.


----------



## David_ESM

Taken from my new watch thread:


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## keithfjr




----------



## Don_in_Texas

I have a box of Boli Royal Coronas on the way. Next order will be some PSD4's and then I want to try something from Vegas Robaina. What do you guys suggest? Famosos?


----------



## asmartbull

Don_in_Texas said:


> I have a box of Boli Royal Coronas on the way. Next order will be some PSD4's and then I want to try something from Vegas Robaina. What do you guys suggest? Famosos?


I prefer the classico, but it seams like the recent Famosos and Unicos are smoking better young


----------



## Flapjack23

Still have 2 in the air...2 X Boli PC and 2 X Trinidad Reyes...hoping soon.


----------



## RealSRS

2 boxes of Monte 4's
1.5 boxes of Monte Grand Reservas (23 cigars total)
1 box of BHK 54's
Cab of Hoyo Des Dieux from 2003
Box of SCDLH oficios from 2008
Box of Hoyo short piramides LE 2011
10'er of PLPC from 2008
5'er of OFICIOS from 2008


----------



## android

RealSRS said:


> 2 boxes of Monte 4's
> 1.5 boxes of Monte Grand Reservas (23 cigars total)
> 1 box of BHK 54's
> Cab of Hoyo Des Dieux from 2003
> Box of SCDLH oficios from 2008
> Box of Hoyo short piramides LE 2011
> 10'er of PLPC from 2008
> 5'er of OFICIOS from 2008


oh... is that it?


----------



## RealSRS

android said:


> oh... is that it?


Thats the last month of orders. Im trying to lay off ordering for at least a month. Possibly no more ordering till 2013


----------



## jswaykos

Picked up a 10ct box of MC Petit Edmundos... came in with a Nov 10 box date. Sweet!


----------



## splattttttt

is that 2010?


----------



## jswaykos

splattttttt said:


> is that 2010?


Yep!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

asmartbull said:


> I prefer the classico, but it seams like the recent Famosos and Unicos are smoking better young


Thanks Al. I thought I had noticed that you were the VR guy 
I think I'll probably bump this up in front of my PSD4 order and go for a box of the Classico. I was originally thinking I would get the Famoso because I usually prefer a bigger RG, but with winter coming on the Classico should work out good. At some point I really want to give the Don Alejandro a try though.


----------



## woodted

Box of Trinidad Lanceros, 2 boxes of Monte #5s fiver of Bespoke coronas and 5 robos. Sorry, no pics. Camera died


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

keithfjr said:


>





David_ESM said:


> Taken from my new watch thread:


Nice pick up's guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

Don_in_Texas said:


> Thanks Al. I thought I had noticed that you were the VR guy
> I think I'll probably bump this up in front of my PSD4 order and go for a box of the Classico. I was originally thinking I would get the Famoso because I usually prefer a bigger RG, but with winter coming on the Classico should work out good. At some point I really want to give the Don Alejandro a try though.


Don, I would recommend keeping the Don Alejandro's in your sites! and not just for the name:biggrin:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> 2) Montecristo No.2's 2) Punch Punch's 2) Partagas 898's Varnished 2) Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales 2) Jose`L. Piedra Cremas 2) Por Larranaga PC's 1) El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme 1) Partagas Short 1) Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacifico 1) Cuaba Generoso
> 1) La Flor de Cano PC
> 
> *Will alert you when they arrive...


AND TODAY THEY'VE ARRIVED!!! :whoo: arty:


----------



## vink

5x PLPC, 3x RASCC, 2x ERDM choix suprême and a Boli PC!


----------



## wrx04

Came home to a nice delivery today! This will be the first time i tried a RASS.........i bought a full box based on the comments here. I better like 'em:smoke2:

View attachment 72338
View attachment 72339
View attachment 72340


----------



## newbcub

Box SCDLH Mercaderes, Box SLR Pacificos, Box V.R Unicos.
I can't seem to upload pics to this site anymore..:noidea:
But like before, they look and smell amazing.. ( side note, I really like The Unicos and Mercaderes boxes, very sharp).
Cheers.


----------



## CeeGar

wrx04 said:


> Came home to a nice delivery today! This will be the first time i tried a RASS.........i bought a full box based on the comments here. *I better like 'em:smoke2:*
> 
> View attachment 72338
> View attachment 72339
> View attachment 72340


If you don't, there is something wrong with you. :cheeky:

J/K :wink:


----------



## mata777

Monte petit Edmundo's. Box code BME SEP 11. They smell exquisite. Originally 2 boxes but one flew from my hands already via a split and most of this box is accounted for already.  I guess I have to order more next time for my self.


----------



## capttrips

Partagas Serie C, no. 3. Picks once I remove them from deep freeze.


----------



## E Dogg




----------



## ckay

Finally got my hand on some...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mata777 said:


> Monte petit Edmundo's. Box code BME SEP 11. They smell exquisite. Originally 2 boxes but one flew from my hands already via a split and most of this box is accounted for already.  I guess I have to order more next time for my self.


Smoking very well young enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

This thread is destroying my bank account. 

I just got a box of Monte #2 and a 10ct of Party Serie D no4. Pics later.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Just got my Boli RC's today. With the MAR 12 date these probably need a long nap.


----------



## Wildone

A few RAs made it for a stay......
View attachment 72455

View attachment 72456


----------



## Vicini




----------



## johnmoss




----------



## Wildone

A few Punch Medalla De Oro..... Found their way.........

View attachment 72505


----------



## Wildone

A few 898 UV decided to keep me Company.......

View attachment 72587
View attachment 72588


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> A few 898 UV decided to keep me Company.......
> 
> View attachment 72587
> View attachment 72588


David, what yr??


----------



## splattttttt

asmartbull said:


> David, what yr??


what Al said lol


----------



## Wildone

Upmann EL & Monte Esp. # 2, found a new Home......

View attachment 72710
View attachment 72711
View attachment 72712


----------



## shuckins

one of my friends helped me pick up a few for my regional stash:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> A few Punch Medalla De Oro..... Found their way.........
> 
> View attachment 72505





Wildone said:


> A few 898 UV decided to keep me Company.......
> 
> View attachment 72587
> View attachment 72588





Wildone said:


> Upmann EL & Monte Esp. # 2, found a new Home......
> 
> View attachment 72710
> View attachment 72711
> View attachment 72712


:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My latest purchase - just yesteday: Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2; Bolivar PC; Bolivar Royal Corona; La Flor de Cano PC's (3ea.); Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales (3ea.); H. Upmann Magnum 46; Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1; Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Des Dieux; Saint Luis Rey Serie A; Montecristo Petite Edmundo; Romeo & Julieta Exhibition No.3; El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme (2ea.); Punch Petite Corona Del Punch. 

All singles w/exceptions noted. And now I wait with eager anticipation! :hungry:


----------



## V-ret

I found some delicious cigars in the dumpster today. I don't know who would throw these away but I'm going to take them straight to the police.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Good looking smokes Jeremy! It's good to see stuff is making it threw ISC. I've got a few birds in the air and have been a little worried about Sandy.


----------



## splattttttt

V-ret said:


> I found some delicious cigars in the dumpster today. I don't know who would throw these away but I'm going to take them straight to the police.


avoid supicion and let me take care of that for ya bro.


----------



## V-ret

The craziness continues.

I was driving home today for my chow break and noticed a bag on the side of the road. It looked like it was moving around so I slammed on my breaks thinking that some A-hole put a puppy in the bag and tossed him from the window. I quickly opened the bag and found this instead:




05 box date 


Again these box's have been turned into the proper authorities.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I just opened up the mailbox to find some party shorts and a fiver of cohiba lanceros.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:arty::bounce:


----------



## B.mamba89

Amazing sticks.... They all look freaking tasty!


----------



## splattttttt

I told Bob (the mailman) that if he ever comes across anything that smells bad, ie; manure/cheese, dirty socks or baby diaper even... To just use my trash can ( ;


----------



## Fenway

These things Smell out of this world.


----------



## Fenway

They were shipped upside down.....


----------



## splattttttt

Fenway said:


> They were shipped upside down.....


that's obvious... Wonder why they did that?


----------



## johnmoss

Fenway said:


> They were shipped upside down.....


Must have come from Australia....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

shuckins said:


> one of my friends helped me pick up a few for my regional stash:


Awwwww M-a-a-a-a-a-n-n-n-n!!! I'm sayin' your name (shucks!!!) OOOOOh I'd love to get those selections!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

V-ret said:


> I found some delicious cigars in the dumpster today. I don't know who would throw these away but I'm going to take them straight to the police.


Hey! I'M a cop (retired!) I'LL takes those off your hands, sir! :hand: :laugh:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Man, this thread makes my mouth water. It's been AGES since I've had a smoke, and by the time I get home it will be too freezing to go outside and enjoy one. Glad you guys are all keeping the torches burning out there and enjoying some great smokes!


----------



## Fenway

johnmoss said:


> Must have come from Australia....


I think hurricane Sandy may have knocked them around a little bit. Fwiw, I had one of the bolivar last night and it was out of this world. Such a young cigar and smoked amazing. I'm was going to order a box of siglo II for my next box but after this I think I'm going to reload with a few more box of these. Blew my mind. Mind is blown.


----------



## splattttttt

Fenway said:


> I think hurricane Sandy may have knocked them around a little bit. Fwiw, I had one of the bolivar last night and it was out of this world. Such a young cigar and smoked amazing. I'm was going to order a box of siglo II for my next box but after this I think I'm going to reload with a few more box of these. Blew my mind. Mind is blown.


you're blowin my mind there homie


----------



## raycarlo

Monte 4s and Trinidad Reyes
1/2 for me, the other 1/2 for a split


----------



## jheiliger

Hey Guys,

I just received my first (ever) order of CC's and wanted to share... I got some PSD4's (July 11' box date), and some Montecristo Grand Edmundo LE 2010's (Oct. 10' box date)!
































































Gonna rest them for a bit, and then burn one of each!

Joe


----------



## StogieJim

Nice! Makes me jealous! Havent ordered the CC's in some time now!


----------



## newbcub

Always nice to see a package arrive safely. Really happy to find some LGC's.
Cheers.


----------



## StogieJim

Looking good!! Im jealous


----------



## splattttttt

just can't stop the drool. So yummy looking!


----------



## flyinillini75

A box of Ramon Allones Allones Extra and a box of Party shorts! They smell delicious...


----------



## caputofj

1 box bbf march 2011
1 box sd4 march 2012

came in 6 days...merry christmas all


----------



## Wildone

A few 898 V's.......
View attachment 73362
View attachment 73363


----------



## aea6574

Cyber Monday is here and now I am waiting on some BBF and Monte Edmundos.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## StogieJim

Just pulled the trigger on a 10 box of Partagas Serie D No. 4. Now it's time to wait. Maybe I'll get a pen


----------



## splattttttt

what's the pen do?


----------



## sweater88

flyinillini75 said:


> A box of Ramon Allones Allones Extra and a box of Party shorts! They smell delicious...
> View attachment 41646
> View attachment 41647
> View attachment 41648
> View attachment 41649


I just saw a review from a friend on those RAAE and supposedley they are already smoking pretty damn good! you can dig right into those party shorts too...very nice haul!!!!!


----------



## sweater88

splattttttt said:


> what's the pen do?


There's been one vendor that has been sending a very cool cohiba pen along with some orders lately.


----------



## StogieJim

Yea Joe, hopefully I get one, that would be awesome!

And yea those Party shorts are great ROTT!


----------



## RealSRS

Those RA ELs are smoking good. Had one a couple weeks ago, will be buying more soon!


----------



## kdmckin

2nd order, I'm pleased :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

FINALLY I can post in this thread! I was tired of just looking and thanks to some generous BOTLs, I have crossed over. Damn you guys! Picked up myself a 10ct box of Monty No. 4s and a 15ct of HdM Coronations A/Ts. I'm super stoked! Damn you guys to hell! I hate the dark side...


...who am I kidding? I LOVE THIS S***!


----------



## djsmiles

This popped my CC purchasing cherry. I actually didn't expect to see them for another week or so.


----------



## newbcub

Just out of the freezer. Box of Sir Winnies and had to try a sampler of some Cuaba's. 
Never tried them before but I like the look of them.
Cheers.


----------



## Jordan23

Box of party shorts and a box of PSD 4s. Nice to have a bird land.


----------



## StogieJim

A tad off topic, when you guys get boxes in, do the whole boxes go in the freezer or you take the sticks out and put em in separate from the box?


----------



## Jordan23

Jim I take em out and freeze the sticks. But I think some guys freeze the whole box.


----------



## splattttttt

Jordan23 said:


> Jim I take em out and freeze the sticks. But I think some guys freeze the whole box.


it's just less trouble leaving them in the box. I can see some people having a hard time re packaging them to freeze. Requires skill to know how to properly package cigars no matter what the purpose is.


----------



## crgcpro

Cab of HDM Le Hoyo Des Dieux "03"
Cab of HU50 "09"
Cab of HU46 "09"
Box of SCDLH Mercaderes "07"
15X4 HDM Epi #2's

Gonna be a good Christmas!


----------



## avitti

StogieJim said:


> A tad off topic, when you guys get boxes in, do the whole boxes go in the freezer or you take the sticks out and put em in separate from the box?


After inspection i will sometimes freeze the whole box-a 10 count 5-6 days-a 25 count usually a week


----------



## jdfutureman

Jordan23 said:


> Jim I take em out and freeze the sticks. But I think some guys freeze the whole box.


As Tony mentioned large box will require more time. If you freeze sans box your down to 3 days or so freezin time. When I would occasionally freeze sticks only I'd put them in Tupperware for protection from that frozen turkey rolling around the freezer. :biggrin:


----------



## jdfutureman

crgcpro said:


> Cab of HDM Le Hoyo Des Dieux "03"
> Cab of HU50 "09"
> Cab of HU46 "09"
> Box of SCDLH Mercaderes "07"
> 15X4 HDM Epi #2's
> 
> Gonna be a good Christmas!


Heck of a score Bart. I'm a quarter way into my 07 Mercaderes. Big fan!

Always interest thoughts on the 03 Des Dieux. 
Enjoy em all!


----------



## StogieJim

6 days for a 10 box? Why so long when leaving them in the box vs taking them out?


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up two boxes of Partagas Culebras


----------



## crgcpro

jdfutureman said:


> Heck of a score Bart. I'm a quarter way into my 07 Mercaderes. Big fan!
> 
> Always interest thoughts on the 03 Des Dieux.
> Enjoy em all!


Wow got here in 5 days! That has to be a record. I'll let you know how the "03" Des Dieux are smoking tomorrow.

Pro


----------



## crgcpro

BTW there are still 3-4 cabs left of the "03" Des Dieux at that place. Let me know if anyone is looking.


----------



## IBEW

Two boxes of PSD4's heading this way!


----------



## jdfutureman

StogieJim said:


> 6 days for a 10 box? Why so long when leaving them in the box vs taking them out?


5 days is my rule for any box.


----------



## StogieJim

jdfutureman said:


> 5 days is my rule for any box.


So just wrap it in saran wrap and throw in the freezer?


----------



## vink

10 nice PSD4 from September 2011!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*Just got in my order of mostly PC's; La Flor de Canos, Punch PC, Bolivar Royal Corona, Montecristo Petite Edmundo, Juan Lopez No. 2, ERDM Choix Supreme, and others. Just arrived yesterday :biggrin1:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Finally received my "shipped" confirmation yesterday on my first purchase. YES!!! :woohoo:


----------



## jdfutureman

StogieJim said:


> So just wrap it in saran wrap and throw in the freezer?


Jim I prefer 2 ziplock freezer bag. Air tight is important.


----------



## StogieJim

hmmm... I hope that 10 box of PSD4's fits in a freezer bag! 

Thanks for the tips John


----------



## jheiliger

Hey Jim!

I want to recommend you check out this thread, bud.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/272095-science-behind-freezing.html

It has a lot of method in it so that you know what some of the other guys are doing, and what works best (products, etc...). There are some "self vacuum" bags at Walfart that do a pretty good job with some of the boxes that need to be frozen, etc...

Hope that helps!
Joe


----------



## StogieJim

vink said:


> 10 nice PSD4 from September 2011!!!


How'd you swing that? my guy only had 2012's!! nice score!


----------



## StogieJim

Joe thanks a lot man! I've been freezing forever, but when i get boxes i never freeze the boxes, but i had a few beetles last few months so I'm pretty sure it was the boxes.

I'll have to revisit that thread before my order shows up this time around. Appreciate it man.


----------



## Jordan23

StogieJim said:


> Joe thanks a lot man! I've been freezing forever, but when i get boxes i never freeze the boxes, but i had a few beetles last few months so I'm pretty sure it was the boxes.
> 
> I'll have to revisit that thread before my order shows up this time around. Appreciate it man.[/QUOTE
> 
> Jim you froze and still had beetles?
> 
> Did you mean you just froze singles and five packs; and never the contents of boxes?


----------



## StogieJim

I froze and had beetles yes, but i never frozen boxes before... I think they may have hatched from the boxes... it was only a couple and i got to it right away so only lost 3 sticks... but yea, my collection is pretty nice now. I dont want to take that chance anymore!


----------



## Jordan23

StogieJim said:


> I froze and had beetles yes, but i never frozen boxes before... I think they may have hatched from the boxes... it was only a couple and i got to it right away so only lost 3 sticks... but yea, my collection is pretty nice now. I dont want to take that chance anymore!


Gotcha!


----------



## jheiliger

My pleasure... Bummer on the beatles! I am getting a pretty decent collection, and have never frozen anything. I think after the first of the year, I'm gonna freeze my whole stash! I don't want to loose what I've invested in this hobby when I could prevent it easily.

Joe


----------



## StogieJim

Joe, yea man start freezing man!

If I didn't catch that when I did my whole collection would have been toast. I could've dealt back then. If that happened now I'd be devastated!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Freeze em all let GOD sort em out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## StogieJim

Tony, how are those Bolivar CJ's ROTT??


----------



## hawesg

I finally get to contribute to this thread, a buddy decided to unload some Havanas so I got these today,








I also traded for a BHK 52 that's in the freezer, not exactly a purchase but I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Jordan23

hawesg said:


> I finally get to contribute to this thread, a buddy decided to unload some Havanas so I got these today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also traded for a BHK 52 that's in the freezer, not exactly a purchase but I'm very excited about it.


Niiiice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

StogieJim said:


> Tony, how are those Bolivar CJ's ROTT??


Fantastic Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StogieJim

Sweet! I was gonna pick up a box of the PC's, I think I'm going with the CJ's now 

Thanks Tony!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

hawesg said:


> I finally get to contribute to this thread...


Feels good, doesn't it Garrett.


----------



## hawesg

mjohnsoniii said:


> Feels good, doesn't it Garrett.


That it doese Milton, I'll be back in Canada for a few weeks so ill be able to buy singles, but I haven't ordered anything here because of my visa status. I will defiantly enjoy some of these but I'm just glad to have some that I can give away, up until now all of my Cubans in this country were given to me.


----------



## raycarlo

Took advantage of a multi box sale for a box split


----------



## crgcpro

My HDM Epi #2 Tubos Jul 10 came in today. They're still a little fresh but still very good already. I think they will be phenominal in 6-12 months!


----------



## protekk

Some 2005 Monte Especiales No.2....Have some 2006 that I love so I was very happy to score these:


----------



## BMack

Nice pick up Mike, the oldest Monte I've had was from 07(this year) and it was fantastic...I know a lot of guys say Montes are good somewhat young but that was the first time I truly appreciated the brand.


----------



## hawesg

Nice pickup mike, I got one the last time I Was in Vancouver, it was 2005 but I want to say April, I dunno, it was delicious none the less.


----------



## asmartbull

protekk said:


> Some 2005 Monte Especiales No.2....Have some 2006 that I love so I was very happy to score these:


Mike
Please report back as to how they smoke..I love these


----------



## protekk

asmartbull said:


> Mike
> Please report back as to how they smoke..I love these


I have some 06 that smoke great so Im hoping for the same for these. Originally bought them because of your postings about them. I'll let you know how they smoke once they come out of freezer.


----------



## RealSRS

Boli Lonsadales from 1998. Juan Lopez RE Andorra


----------



## imported_Mike_E

RealSRS said:


> Boli Lonsadales from 1998. Juan Lopez RE Andorra


Nice, Michael...very nice!:tu


----------



## caputofj

2009 monte #2 AND OF COURSE MORE psd4


----------



## StogieJim

STILL waiting on my bird to land... the anticipation is killing me! Funny too cuz i cant even smoke them till it gets nice out again which is 3 or 4 months away


----------



## Tarks

It was a good week. 

1 box 01 Cohiba Lancero
1 box 06 Cohiba Lancero
1 box 02 Dip #3
1 box 08 Dip #5
2 box 02 LGC #3
1 Upmann Noella jar
5 Hamlet Flying Pigs


----------



## CeeGar

Tarks said:


> It was a good week.
> 
> 1 box 01 Cohiba Lancero
> 1 box 06 Cohiba Lancero
> 1 box 02 Dip #3
> 1 box 08 Dip #5
> 2 box 02 LGC #3
> 1 Upmann Noella jar
> 5 Hamlet Flying Pigs


Wow. That was a good week! Enjoy them, Jeff.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tarks said:


> It was a good week.
> 
> 1 box 01 Cohiba Lancero
> 1 box 06 Cohiba Lancero
> 1 box 02 Dip #3
> 1 box 08 Dip #5
> 2 box 02 LGC #3
> 1 Upmann Noella jar
> 5 Hamlet Flying Pigs


Nice haul buddy and welcome back. Where did you find the Noellas? None to be had in Havana


----------



## Tarks

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice haul buddy and welcome back. Where did you find the Noellas? None to be had in Havana


I'll tell you next time we talk. Lets just say, a good friend hooked me up in Havana.


----------



## Tarks

CeeGar said:


> Wow. That was a good week! Enjoy them, Jeff.


Thanks Colin.


----------



## karmaz00

just back from havana with the guys, heres what i picked up:

10 x bolivar gold medals
10 x bolivar gold medals
10 x LGC inmensos
10 x LGC inmensos
10 x LGC inmensos
25 x bolivar corona jr
25 x SLR coronas
10 custom lanceros
25 santos corona customs
25 santos londales customs
20 hamlet robustos
6 lgc #1
some misc singles


----------



## [email protected]

Box Monte 2
Box HdM coro


----------



## StogieJim

Just got a tenner of PSD4 in the mail. 

EVERY cigar has cracked wrapper. I'm a little pissed about this. Was my first purchase in over a year. 

I think I'm done. I can't afford crap like this.


----------



## limdull

Bolivar - Coronas Junior 
Partagas - 8-9-8 (Varnished) 
Partagas - Shorts 
Por Larranaga - Panetelas


----------



## limdull

StogieJim said:


> Just got a tenner of PSD4 in the mail.
> 
> EVERY cigar has cracked wrapper. I'm a little pissed about this. Was my first purchase in over a year.
> 
> I think I'm done. I can't afford crap like this.


Take a pic and email it to the source, any good source should make it right


----------



## StogieJim

Yea i took pics. didnt send the pics yet. I told him i had pics if he wanted to see them.

Just putting them in the baggy to get em ready for the freezer basically made them fall apart.


----------



## StogieJim

The real crappy part is torn and cracked wrappers usually means dried out sticks. Probably cant even bring them back to life.

I mean am I out of line here? Here's a sampling of what I just received:





































thats 4 out of 10. All 10 looked like this.


----------



## jurgenph

my humble first step on the next slope... my first order arrived.

they put the loose sticks in an empty behike 56 box! how cool is that 










J.


----------



## MarkC

Remember this when someone asks what your first cuban box purchase was!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

jurgenph said:


> my humble first step on the next slope... my first order arrived.
> 
> they put the loose sticks in an empty behike 56 box! how cool is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


H-e-e-e-y! REAL cool!! :thumb: Have you seen in other threads and forums elsewhere how much people have been willing to PAY for just an empty Behike box!???


----------



## jurgenph

Damselnotindistress said:


> H-e-e-e-y! REAL cool!! :thumb: Have you seen in other threads and forums elsewhere how much people have been willing to PAY for just an empty Behike box!???


heh, no i have not 

i think i'm going to use it as a desktop humidor.
this thing has more wood in the lid alone than my entire "made in china" humidor 

J.


----------



## z0diac

StogieJim:

You can probably bring them back to life. There's no fixing the cracks of course, but if they're just on the wrapper and not the binder, they should smoke fine. Judging from how loose that one band looks, yah.. looks like they were way under humidified. But the important oils in the tobacco won't evaporate so putting 'em in a 70% box for awhile (then down to 65 or whatever you like to run them at) should puffen them up and make them nice and spongy again.


----------



## StogieJim

Thanks Jake. I sent them back man. every stick was messed up.


----------



## Jordan23

Box of Bolivar PCs just came in. 

One more purchase of a NC brand to go with this and Christmas is looking good!


----------



## StogieJim

Jordan, how do the sticks look? fresh or dried up? I'm about to replace my order as I can't wait till New Years!! Im a fiend


----------



## Jordan23

StogieJim said:


> Jordan, how do the sticks look? fresh or dried up? I'm about to replace my order as I can't wait till New Years!! Im a fiend


I was only able to pop out of my office during lunch, so I havent had a chance to really examine them.

I say if you're confident in your vendor's ability to deal with damaged sticks, you should be fine! My two cents of course.


----------



## StogieJim

jordan we have the same vendor, my last shipment arrived dried up shriveled and cracked. But he did make good  I'm just wondering because I wanted to grab a box of the Bolivar PC's


----------



## Jordan23

StogieJim said:


> jordan we have the same vendor, my last shipment arrived dried up shriveled and cracked. But he did make good  I'm just wondering because I wanted to grab a box of the Bolivar PC's


I know we do. I read your thread and I'm good at reading between the lines!

I just looked at em they look fine to me. No cracks. The wrappers aren't oily looking. But neither did the bolis I was gifted. So i guess this is standard Boli. A lil humi nap and they should be fine.


----------



## Vitulla




----------



## StogieJim

Jordan23 said:


> I know we do. I read your thread and I'm good at reading between the lines!
> 
> I just looked at em they look fine to me. No cracks. The wrappers aren't oily looking. But neither did the bolis I was gifted. So i guess this is standard Boli. A lil humi nap and they should be fine.


Right on man, good to hear. I think I'll be ordering a box of those very soon


----------



## Jordan23

Vitulla said:


>


Danny how many cigars is that?


----------



## usrower321

Jordan23 said:


> Danny how many cigars is that?


Troy maybe it's time to get your eyes checked :wacko:

It says 25 Half Corona so it would be a 5x5


----------



## john_007

Santa came early this year.
View attachment 73930
View attachment 73931
View attachment 73932

25 Bolivar CJ
25 Juan Lopez No. 2
25 Partagas Shorts
25 SCDLH Oficios box code from 08:woohoo:


----------



## newbcub

Very nice pick ups.!!:smoke2:
Cheers and enjoy.



john_007 said:


> Santa came early this year.
> View attachment 73930
> View attachment 73931
> View attachment 73932
> 
> 25 Bolivar CJ
> 25 Juan Lopez No. 2
> 25 Partagas Shorts
> 25 SCDLH Oficios box code from 08:woohoo:


----------



## splattttttt

that's 100 wet dreams for me.


----------



## asmartbull

2 boxes of '12 CoRo's


----------



## splattttttt

I'll be looking for smoke signals on my north side Al
enjoy!!


----------



## asmartbull

splattttttt said:


> I'll be looking for smoke signals on my north side Al
> enjoy!!


Jack
Anytime you can make it up to Loon mtn, give me a yell.
I also make to to Twins in Londonderry a few times a yr...


----------



## splattttttt

asmartbull said:


> Jack
> Anytime you can make it up to Loon mtn, give me a yell.
> I also make to to Twins in Londonderry a few times a yr...


I just leaned about them recently Al. Londonderry's only 20min. from me. Would be both an honor and a pleasure meeting you.
Jack


----------



## [email protected]

After all the talk. A box of party shorts.


----------



## Lrbergin

Finally took the plunge and ordered a box of PSD4’s


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Still waiting on mine. Shipped 4 Dec. Says give 10-22 days for delivery. I'm so damn anxious to get em. I wanna wait til I get em before placing another order (to which I am anxious for as well).


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Lrbergin said:


> Finally took the plunge and ordered a box of PSD4's


Gonna be my next purchase, too.


----------



## Lrbergin

mjohnsoniii said:


> Still waiting on mine. Shipped 4 Dec. Says give 10-22 days for delivery. I'm so damn anxious to get em. I wanna wait til I get em before placing another order (to which I am anxious for as well).


I hear you. I figured it was going to be a while because of the time of year. I probably should have waited a couple of weeks.


----------



## john_007

Lrbergin said:


> I hear you. I figured it was going to be a while because of the time of year. I probably should have waited a couple of weeks.


I just received my order only ten day from the day they were shipped to the day I opened them. I really think its just hit or miss.


----------



## Lrbergin

john_007 said:


> I just received my order only ten day from the day they were shipped to the day I opened them. I really think its just hit or miss.


Good to know. I just figured the holidays would make it worse. Appreciate the info.


----------



## CigarGoogler

(Im)patiently waiting for a box of Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos and 25 Partagas Presidente. I'm excited to try the Secretos. I love Maduros and intend to grab a box of the Genios if I like the small ones. Decided on the Secretos mostly because my GF enjoys cigars, but won't finish a larger vitola. This way she can enjoy the goodness as well. 

For now...I'll just continue the "10-22" ritual.


----------



## Wildone

A few Hoyos & Boli Lonsdales.....Just in time for X-Mas.........

View attachment 73986


----------



## mpls

I lucked out big time, my first package landed today and it took less than a week from the time I received the shipping confirmation - week and a half total since order date.

25 siglo III
25 monte 4


----------



## CigarGoogler

Nice Justin! I was | | close to buying a box of those Siglio III! I'm curious how (both of) those smoke. Let me know...I may just pull the trigger on those instead of a box of Party shorts.


----------



## mpls

CigarGoogler said:


> Nice Justin! I was | | close to buying a box of those Siglio III! I'm curious how (both of) those smoke. Let me know...I may just pull the trigger on those instead of a box of Party shorts.


I'm pretty sure there are plenty for us to both try them out on your warm porch...


----------



## EricF

These were waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## CigarGoogler

mpls said:


> I'm pretty sure there are plenty for us to both try them out on your warm porch...


We should make that happen, then!


----------



## newbcub

Something small before the hollidays. 25 El Principle's.
BTW Eric and David. those are some nice looking orders.
Cheers


----------



## CigarGoogler

8 days from order to arrival--even during the holidays! Best Christmas Eve ever:

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos









Partagas Presidentes


----------



## smokinpeace

Two boxes of LGC Med No. 2's. Wish I had bought more.


----------



## mpls

CigarGoogler said:


> 8 days from order to arrival--even during the holidays! Best Christmas Eve ever:
> 
> Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partagas Presidentes


That's awesome yours already came in! Congrats on the pickup buddy!


----------



## CigarGoogler

Thanks, Justin!

I followed it up with an order for a box of Cohiba Siglo IV. We can do a side-by-side with your IIIs.


----------



## Lrbergin

Apparently I have my box of PSD4's at work on my desk. I didn't think they would get there that fast. From Switzerland in about 6 days during the holidays. I'm off till the second and even my first box of cc's isn't getting me into the office until then


----------



## [email protected]

Box of ERdM demi tasse


----------



## Wildone

A few Parti dropped by to Celebrate the New Year...........

View attachment 74147


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> A few Parti dropped by to Celebrate the New Year...........
> 
> View attachment 74147


I see you fooled Santa in thinking you were a good boy !!


----------



## CeeGar

Wildone said:


> A few Parti dropped by to Celebrate the New Year...........
> 
> View attachment 74147


Very nice, David! I am on the brink of placing an order for these myself. I found them to be very tasty :hungry:


----------



## Wildone

A few Monte Edmundos to enjoy........
View attachment 74265
View attachment 74266
View attachment 74267


----------



## Bunner

Just got these babies in! I absolutely love these so when I found some i bought up what i could afford.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 74291


Smoking a Connie 1 and just chilling out-------------------lol


----------



## avitti

Don't think the picture came through--so here it is


----------



## newbcub

Very impresive Tony.!!!!. 
Cheers


avitti said:


> Don't think the picture came through--so here it is


----------



## szyzk

Some CoRos showed up today. I should have held off and waited until I had the cash to add a box of Juan Lopez to the order, I haven't had any in a while and I'm really in the mood for one. I also have to say, those PSC3s look mighty, mighty tasty! I've been staying away from the ELs since it seems like they've been 50+ RG but a 5.5 x 48 sounds just about right!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> A few Parti dropped by to Celebrate the New Year...........
> 
> View attachment 74147





Wildone said:


> A few Monte Edmundos to enjoy........
> View attachment 74265
> View attachment 74266
> View attachment 74267





Bunner said:


> Just got these babies in! I absolutely love these so when I found some i bought up what i could afford.





avitti said:


> Don't think the picture came through--so here it is


Very nice pick ups gentleman!


----------



## lebz

Oh man so many great purchases. I have tried to stay away from the forum as I need to hold off on spending until after the wedding. But man! Great stuff here


----------



## jdfutureman

A box each of Monte GE's & VR Unicos in the air. Just some simple blocking and tackling.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A few budget priced singles: 5pack of Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales, two Por Larranaga Panatellas, a La Flor de Cano, a Belinda Tubos...awaiting their arrival. For when I just want to kick back w/something not too premium...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> A few budget priced singles: 5pack of Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales, two Por Larranaga Panatellas, a La Flor de Cano, a Belinda Tubos...awaiting their arrival. For when I just want to kick back w/something not too premium...


**Forgot to add (2) Partagas Milles Fleurs to the above!


----------



## Wildone

A few Winter Sticks showed............
View attachment 74420


View attachment 74421


View attachment 74422


----------



## loulax07

Wildone said:


> A few Winter Sticks showed............
> View attachment 74420
> 
> 
> View attachment 74421
> 
> 
> View attachment 74422


06?!?! Damn....those must be amazing. Can u buy em with age like that?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> A few budget priced singles: 5pack of Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales, two Por Larranaga Panatellas, a La Flor de Cano, a Belinda Tubos...awaiting their arrival. For when I just want to kick back w/something not too premium...


*And all have arrived today! - Along with the World of Habanos book :cheer2:


----------



## splattttttt

loulax07 said:


> 06?!?! Damn....those must be amazing. Can u buy em with age like that?


it's my beliefe that while some are willing to pay the price for vintage, some can finagle a deal over the phone lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> A few Winter Sticks showed............
> View attachment 74420
> 
> 
> View attachment 74421
> 
> 
> View attachment 74422


Nice David you got class bro those 98 Partagas are great enjoy bro!


----------



## avitti

Out of the freezer---07 Boli coronas extra---98 Partagas Charlottes --Monte 520


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Out of the freezer---07 Boli coronas extra---98 Partagas Charlottes --Monte 520


Fine lookin' haul there, Tony! Enjoy them!


----------



## Arnie

Dave, Tony.... you guys have style!! Impressive.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Out of the freezer---07 Boli coronas extra---98 Partagas Charlottes --Monte 520


So that's what your doing while i work taking pictures LOL!
That's top shelf right there!
Enjoy them all my friend!


----------



## Jordan23

avitti said:


> Out of the freezer---07 Boli coronas extra---98 Partagas Charlottes --Monte 520


Nice!


----------



## MarkC

Well, the jury is still out on how long it takes a hypothetical package to arrive from Switzerland, but according to my research, a theoretical replacement package takes ten days.

I tried to take a photo, but I can't seem to get it transferred from the camera to the computer. Oh well; I'm sure everyone here has seen a box of Monte 4s and a three pack of PSD4 tubos before anyway. I'll try again when they come out of the freezer, just so I'll have a "first real box" photo to save, if nothing else.


----------



## protekk

A couple of boxes landed yesterday. Partagas Presidentes 2012 and Por Laranaga Belicosos Extra Asia Pacific RE Sept. 2008 (oldest daughters birth month and year):


----------



## CeeGar

Nice looking stuff, Mike! Enjoy them!


----------



## asmartbull

protekk said:


> A couple of boxes landed yesterday. Partagas Presidentes 2012 and Por Laranaga Belicosos Extra Asia Pacific RE Sept. 2008 (oldest daughters birth month and year):


Mike
I am curious as to what you think about the Party...I too really enjoy the Prez and am curious about current production


----------



## crgcpro

I was excited to finally get the final missing pieces from my big November order today. Today's arrival was a Cab of "09" HU50's and 15 HdM Epi #2 Tubos. It was very disappointing to open up the Cab of Hu's though and see that at least 15 of them had severely cracked feet and a couple of others had split wrappers about halfway up the cigar. Sigh!!!!!

These were opened for inspection so this is inexcusable. I've sent R an email and this is the same place that I've ordered a bunch of times from without a problem so I assume they will replace them.


----------



## Habano

A cab of RASS from 2006.


----------



## crgcpro

Very nice. I just smoked an "06" RASS this morning!


----------



## Habano

crgcpro said:


> Very nice. I just smoked an "06" RASS this morning!


How are they smoking? Trying to decide to tear into the box or let them sit a bit longer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> A cab of RASS from 2006.


Very nice David enjoy bro!


----------



## mata777

Finally my re-shipment arrived after the original one from 2 months ago vanished into thin air falling off the radar. 
SCDLH Principes Jun12.


----------



## mata777

Finally my re-shipment arrived after the original one from 2 months ago vanished into thin air falling off the radar. These were Christmas presents to myself, better late than never!
SCDLH Principes Jun12.


----------



## splattttttt

nice presentation


----------



## justbrew77

Started down the slope with my first box purchase 07 Boli Gold Medals


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice!


----------



## John75

justbrew77 said:


> Started down the slope with my first box purchase 07 Boli Gold Medals


Nice choice! Let us know how those smoke. I'm really interested to find out how those are!


----------



## thunderdan11

Picked up a box of 2010 monte grand edmundo el, and a box of 2001 punch ninfa that were originally from H&F.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2 boxes of Winnies and 2 boxes of Dip #2


----------



## [email protected]

Pulled the trigger on some minis ive been staring at along with a few sancho non plus and a couple punch punch


----------



## Smoke0ne

Assorted petite corona 5'ers (Boli, R&J, H.Upman, Monte, and Cohiba), and threw in PSD #4, Trini short, Cohiba Maduro 5 secretos, and Punch coronation tubo from 2006.


----------



## avitti

Monte Grand Edmundos----pics after the freezing cycle


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Monte Grand Edmundos----pics after the freezing cycle


Glad they made it safely. I have a bit of a backlog for the freezer right now.


----------



## Lrbergin

Picked up these beauties up from a very generous BOTL. He even through in a couple of bonus sticks. One happened to be a CAO America. Wether it was accidental or intentional, the irony is there. Well played sir.

20 Monte #2 09'
20 RASS 10'
10 Party shorts 10'


----------



## avitti

jdfutureman said:


> Glad they made it safely. I have a bit of a backlog for the freezer right now.


Thanks for taking the lead on that order John-they looked perfect


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Thanks for taking the lead on that order John-they looked perfect


No problem Tony. The do look fine indeed


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

In the freezer as we speak are 10 Bolivar RC tubos, 10 Punch Punch tubos and 25 Jose L. Piedra Cazadores. 
I know Tony, you warned me about the Punch but I just had to see for myself. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lrbergin said:


> Picked up these beauties up from a very generous BOTL. He even through in a couple of bonus sticks. One happened to be a CAO America. Wether it was accidental or intentional, the irony is there. Well played sir.
> 
> 20 Monte #2 09'
> 20 RASS 10'
> 10 Party shorts 10'


Very nice Rob is a very generous BOTL!


----------



## Bunner

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2 boxes of Winnies and 2 boxes of Dip #2


Nice!!! thats a good pick-up.


----------



## BamaDoc77

1 more box of Sir Winnies. Initial inspection of this batch looks good. LOT DIC 11


----------



## splattttttt

:jaw:
now look at what you made me do :yield: those were my favorite pair of pants.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/bamamedstudent/20130126_181135.jpg


----------



## MarkC

BamaDoc, that photo looks like it should have a couple of staples holding it in the magazine...


----------



## Lrbergin

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice Rob is a very generous BOTL!


Indeed he is


----------



## BamaDoc77

MarkC said:


> BamaDoc, that photo looks like it should have a couple of staples holding it in the magazine...


It does look like a fold out, huh..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> 1 more box of Sir Winnies. Initial inspection of this batch looks good. LOT DIC 11


Nice pick up enjoy Doc!


----------



## Marcm15

Monte No.2
Partagas - 8-9-8's
Partagas - D4
Mag 46

Fingers crossed they all arrive safe...


----------



## Arnie

Marcm15 said:


> Monte No.2
> Partagas - 8-9-8's
> Partagas - D4
> Mag 46
> 
> Fingers crossed they all arrive safe...


Nice!! Four of my favorites right there. Well done.


----------



## asmartbull

More Royal Robustos


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> More Royal Robustos


 I have yet to have any of those. That may need to change. Where's my card?


----------



## Marcm15

Arnie said:


> Nice!! Four of my favorites right there. Well done.


Just a little nervous after hearing so many boxes not reaching their new homes...


----------



## morganti

3 pack of Montecristo #4's


----------



## Breezy818

Marcm15 said:


> Just a little nervous after hearing so many boxes not reaching their new homes...


I wouldn't sweat it. I had two birdies land just recently. Two vendor and 2 different continents.

RASCC and QdO Coronas


----------



## OnePyroTec

First segment of a small order just arrived today. Hopefully the second half will come soon.

I'm actually more excited to try the custom rolls vs. the other cigars. :eyebrows:


----------



## Lrbergin

Had a box of Boli PC’s finally show up after about 3 weeks. It was a relief to see them instead a letter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Marcm15 said:


> Monte No.2
> Partagas - 8-9-8's
> Partagas - D4
> Mag 46
> 
> Fingers crossed they all arrive safe...


I am sure they will enjoy bro!


----------



## Habano

The book of books arrived today.










Along with some cigars as well....

Couple cabs of Partagas Shorts from 07 and 10.

Cab of Bolivar Corona Extra from 07

Partagas Serie D4 from 07

Four singles of the Montecristo Reserva


----------



## Habano

OnePyroTec said:


> First segment of a small order just arrived today. Hopefully the second half will come soon.
> 
> I'm actually more excited to try the custom rolls vs. the other cigars. :eyebrows:


Which customs did you get and your going to love the Cohiba GR. Just a wonderful cigar.


----------



## Halofan

I could get use to coming home to packages like this


----------



## OnePyroTec

Starbuck said:


> Which customs did you get and your going to love the Cohiba GR. Just a wonderful cigar.


I got the cigars that Senor Fidel Segui rolls. Never had these...after a few days rest I'm going to "test" one. The GR's are good, real good, they be in my top 5 best...just not at the #1 spot.


----------



## OnePyroTec

OnePyroTec said:


> First segment of a small order just arrived today. Hopefully the second half will come soon.
> 
> I'm actually more excited to try the custom rolls vs. the other cigars. :eyebrows:


Double it, my other half of the small order arrived today. :banana:


----------



## avitti

Starbuck said:


> The book of books arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with some cigars as well....
> 
> Couple cabs of Partagas Shorts from 07 and 10.
> 
> Cab of Bolivar Corona Extra from 07
> 
> Partagas Serie D4 from 07
> 
> Four singles of the Montecristo Reserva


Very nice pickup Starbuck--good to be the king !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Starbuck said:


> The book of books arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with some cigars as well....
> 
> Couple cabs of Partagas Shorts from 07 and 10.
> 
> Cab of Bolivar Corona Extra from 07
> 
> Partagas Serie D4 from 07
> 
> Four singles of the Montecristo Reserva


Haven't seen that book in years! I do think the first cigar in it is the Partagas "109" is it not? (tasty cigar)


----------



## Habano

OnePyroTec said:


> Haven't seen that book in years! I do think the first cigar in it is the Partagas "109" is it not? (tasty cigar)


That is correct Wayne.

Just stunned the amount of detail and information in this book. This book is a must for anyone that truly loves this hobby.


----------



## Habano

OnePyroTec said:


> I got the cigars that Senor Fidel Segui rolls. Never had these...after a few days rest I'm going to "test" one. The GR's are good, real good, they be in my top 5 best...just not at the #1 spot.


Thank you Wayne and very interesting. I am not familiar with the roller Senor Fidel Segui. Where does he roll if you do not mind me asking?

The CGR is def a top three for me as of now, but they may change as I smoke more cigars over time. So what is your number one cigar?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Halofan said:


> I could get use to coming home to packages like this
> View attachment 42763


Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> The book of books arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with some cigars as well....
> 
> Couple cabs of Partagas Shorts from 07 and 10.
> 
> Cab of Bolivar Corona Extra from 07
> 
> Partagas Serie D4 from 07
> 
> Four singles of the Montecristo Reserva


VERY nice and those 07 BCE's are freeking fantastic....go deep!


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez custom Salomones arrived this morning. Beautiful dark Colorado wrapper. Smells like a summer barnyard in Cuba.

These were rolled extra Fuerte, I will burn one after dinner. 

Less than a week since these were on the table.


----------



## Smoke0ne

10'er of Partagas 8-9-8's (varnished). These things smell absolutely delicious, it's going to be hard to resist smoking these and letting them sit for at least another 8-9 months (box code is from Sept. '12).


----------



## newbcub

2 boxes BBF with no problems..Happy Happy...

http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q683/cigarguy1/feb012013088_zps14953972.jpg

BTW great pickups Sam. The 8-9-8's are great..
Cheers.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Nice BBF pickups! Love the few I've smoked.

This slope is just dangerous. I just placed an order for a 25'er of Boli Royal Coronas. :faint2:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Starbuck said:


> Thank you Wayne and very interesting. I am not familiar with the roller Senor Fidel Segui. Where does he roll if you do not mind me asking?
> 
> The CGR is def a top three for me as of now, but they may change as I smoke more cigars over time. So what is your number one cigar?


He did a small tour in the U.K. last year. I know for sure one stop at Tom Tom Cigars, I posted his rolling video. 
Here is a short article: Señor Fidel Segui, Cigar Roller arrives in the United Kingdom

My #1 was from 1992 - 1492 Humidor super limited release. I could have only wished to have a full box of those. Only 501 humidors with 50 cigars were officially made, however there were some overruns that surfaced.
I heard the 30 Aniversario Humidor was just as good or better & cheaper but I failed to smoke any.

Indecently, for the Min Ron NEE book, when I went to a friend's house for the weekend, I took along a couple cigars...we fired them up, then opened the book for the first time...low and behold, it was the first cigar listed that we were smoking. LOL That is the only way I remembered what it was....the later release "109"was quite tasty too :hungry:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Smoke0ne said:


> 10'er of Partagas 8-9-8's (varnished). These things smell absolutely delicious, it's going to be hard to resist smoking these and letting them sit for at least another 8-9 months (box code is from Sept. '12).


Love the cigar, but IMHO they should have sub-named that the 3-4-3 since 8-9-8 was given the name none other that how it was packed in the box by layer of 8 then 9 then 8 cigars.


----------



## Habano

OnePyroTec said:


> He did a small tour in the U.K. last year. I know for sure one stop at Tom Tom Cigars, I posted his rolling video.
> Here is a short article: Señor Fidel Segui, Cigar Roller arrives in the United Kingdom
> 
> My #1 was from 1992 - 1492 Humidor super limited release. I could have only wished to have a full box of those. Only 501 humidors with 50 cigars were officially made, however there were some overruns that surfaced.
> I heard the 30 Aniversario Humidor was just as good or better & cheaper but I failed to smoke any.
> 
> Indecently, for the Min Ron NEE book, when I went to a friend's house for the weekend, I took along a couple cigars...we fired them up, then opened the book for the first time...low and behold, it was the first cigar listed that we were smoking. LOL That is the only way I remembered what it was....the later release "109"was quite tasty too :hungry:


Thanks for the info on Senor Fidel Segui. Now I will have to track some down as I thoroughly enjoy custom rolled cigars. Whether it be Carlos Fernandez, Hamlet, Reynaldo, Mons, or any of the others, they are fascinating.

Ah the ol 1492, one of my holy grail cigars. I do know a guy that still has one of the humidors intact. Never thought I'd see one of those still around. I can't imagine the price tag for one now. I'm guessing close to 50k or maybe even 75k for one. Crazy.

A great way to remember the 109 and the MRN book. Lol.


----------



## ten08

My 1st Partagas purchase, a 10-box of PSD4 (ABR 12) arrived in 11 days. Not bad!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 74883


View attachment 74884


A few Upmanns..........


----------



## OnePyroTec

Needed some more yard gars (that is all I consider these to be) so I figured why buy & age, when you can buy aged ready to smoke.
Fonseca Cosacos 1996 & Hoyo de Monterrey Short Coronas 1998 couple hoyo wrappers got damaged...but not a problem to restore them.


----------



## MarkC

My RyJ No. 2s and Cedros De Luxe No. 3s arrived today.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2007 Escudos and 2011 cab of RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## newbcub

Cab of parti shorts arrived. gotta love those warning stickers..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## splattttttt

OnePyroTec said:


> He did a small tour in the U.K. last year. I know for sure one stop at Tom Tom Cigars, I posted his rolling video.
> Here is a short article: Señor Fidel Segui, Cigar Roller arrives in the United Kingdom


04:57min= $40.00


----------



## nishdog007

wow...that is a man who is damn good at his job!!


----------



## OnePyroTec

splattttttt said:


> 04:57min= $40.00


not far off, had a friend get me some and they were near $30.00 each after exchange...but damn...I will be getting more even at that price.


----------



## BamaDoc77

1 Bundle MONSDALES, 2 boxes RRs, and 2010 BBF
























And one of the Monsdales going up in smoke. ...


----------



## Smoke0ne

BamaDoc77 said:


> 1 Bundle MONSDALES, 2 boxes RRs, and 2010 BBF


Monsdales?!?!? Nice!! What do you think of the Royal Robustos? I've had very limited experience with H. Upmann (Only smoked the Regalias) to begin with, would these be a good place to jump into the brand with?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> 1 Bundle MONSDALES, 2 boxes RRs, and 2010 BBF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the Monsdales going up in smoke. ...


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

BamaDoc77 said:


> 1 Bundle MONSDALES, 2 boxes RRs, and 2010 BBF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Ah a 2010 BBF was my banana peel at the top of the slope. Wish I could find more. Enjoy!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Smoke0ne said:


> Monsdales?!?!? Nice!! What do you think of the Royal Robustos? I've had very limited experience with H. Upmann (Only smoked the Regalias) to begin with, would these be a good place to jump into the brand with?


The RRs are one of the best smokes of the past 3y in my opinion. But I think they will be a great candidate for a nap for a decade, then revisit.


----------



## Breezy818

BamaDoc77 said:


> The RRs are one of the best smokes of the past 3y in my opinion. But I think they will be a great candidate for a nap for a decade, then revisit.


That's great to hear! I have a PSP box in route.


----------



## Stonefox

Over the past couple of years been smoking down my stash and need to refill my humi. Got a nice tax refund so goin on a buying binge. Got about 10 boxes to buy. I see my box of Monte#4's and Boli PC are enroute!


----------



## Jordan23

Stonefox said:


> Over the past couple of years been smoking down my stash and need to refill my humi. Got a nice tax refund so goin on a buying binge. Got about 10 boxes to buy. I see my box of Monte#4's and Boli PC are enroute!


Sounds great, Rich!


----------



## TonyM

My first ever Habanos purchase arrived today. A beautiful looking box of PSD4's. Man I am pumped!


----------



## justbrew77

Picked up a few party 898s from a fellow BOTL and I have a box of Siglo Is landing today and a box of BRC landing tomorrow.


----------



## asmartbull

Got some RA Petit Belicosos ( UK) on the way...Reviews to follow...


----------



## Jordan23

TonyM said:


> My first ever Habanos purchase arrived today. A beautiful looking box of PSD4's. Man I am pumped!


Congrats Tony!


----------



## protekk

My most recent purchase landed today.....9 days total in transit. 2011 H. Upmann Sir Winstons:


----------



## justbrew77

2012 siglos landed today


----------



## splattttttt

Take cover! Nueb comment incoming... Tha Siglo wrapper typical of what you Cohiba experts used to?
BTW brother, nice pick up there!


----------



## caputofj

1 box boli RCs and 10 pack of 8-9-8..


----------



## EricF

'12 H.U. Half Coronas


----------



## John75

Just got a 15 pack of H. Upmann Magnum 46. It's one of these 5x3 boxes, opened it up and the the date is from 2005. Hopefully they are a good smoke!


----------



## newbcub

Box 07 SCDLH Officos. These are some really sharp boxes..just like the Merc's
Cheers
edit: with that lovely smoking warning sticker... Thank you government...sigh..lol


----------



## splattttttt

aren't you gonna give us a peak inside the box?


----------



## nfusion770

I have some in transit, should be here any day (at least I felt pretty sure of that until reading the horror story customs thread... gotta keep the faith).

Cohiba Behike 54
Cohiba Siglo VI
Partagas Serie D No. 4
Rafael Gonzalez Coronas Extra

I've only had a handful of Cubans and so far a pretty green (9 month old) Partagas Serie P No.2 is the best of them. I have a box H.upman Magnum 50 from 2010 and some Trinidad Reyes from 2011, but they all need rest and acclimation at this point.


----------



## newbcub

How rude of me..LOL.
I actually went and took another picy just for you.
Cheers



splattttttt said:


> aren't you gonna give us a peak inside the box?


----------



## Tarks

Partagas P1 jar.


----------



## TonyM

Tarks said:


> Partagas P1 jar.


Awesome! mg:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Bolivar Royal Coronas (25 count box). Code: MUR JUN. '12


----------



## harley33

Tarks said:


> Partagas P1 jar.


Very nice Jeff. Love the jar.


----------



## justbrew77

Picked up some BRCs


----------



## aea6574

Love the Boli RCs, think I need to add some for my next order.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Jordan23

justbrew77 said:


> Picked up some BRCs


I swear I can smell them through the computer screen. Inhales......


----------



## FireRunner

Not a purchase, more of a gift from an associate.


----------



## TTecheTTe

newbcub said:


> How rude of me..LOL.
> I actually went and took another picy just for you.
> Cheers


What about the rest of us voyeurs?


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75376


A few BHK 56 stopped in for a rest.................


----------



## John75

Wildone said:


> View attachment 75376
> 
> 
> A few BHK 56 stopped in for a rest.................


Now that is what I call cigar p*rn...


----------



## djsmiles

Wildone said:


> View attachment 75376
> 
> 
> A few BHK 56 stopped in for a rest.................


:bowdown:


----------



## splattttttt

newbcub said:


> How rude of me..LOL.
> I actually went and took another picy just for you.
> Cheers


so tasty looking... Not many of you purchase these... That due to cost mostly?


----------



## BamaDoc77

Custom rolls by Mr Hamlet and Mr Alfonso.


----------



## CeeGar

BamaDoc77 said:


> Custom rolls by Mr Hamlet and Mr Alfonso.


beautiful stuff Doc!


----------



## DustinFuente

Wildone said:


> View attachment 75376
> 
> 
> A few BHK 56 stopped in for a rest.................


ummmm sunuvabench


----------



## DustinFuente

Just ordered Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #1 and some JLP's. We'll see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## splattttttt

CeeGar said:


> beautiful stuff Doc!


those are sure tasty lookin... Smoke one now and tell us how awesome they are please ( :


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> View attachment 75376
> 
> 
> A few BHK 56 stopped in for a rest.................


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stonefox

Just got in some Monte 4s and Boli PCs. Have a cabinet of PL PCs ,couple of SD#4 and a box SP Non plus on their way. Working on my restocking after a few years hiatus. :biggrin:


----------



## nfusion770

Box date is Dec 11 on the BHK. Maybe have to try one after a few week (read- day) rest.


----------



## DustinFuente

Im super jelly


----------



## Wildone

A few older Friends needed a place to Retire...........
View attachment 75438


----------



## newbcub

Gorgeous.. just gorgeous. 
David you pick up some Amazing sticks..!!
Cheers and enjoy



Wildone said:


> A few older Friends needed a place to Retire...........
> View attachment 75438


----------



## BamaDoc77

2 more boxes of RR's, sorry for the double picture..


----------



## DustinFuente

They're getting closer! Tracking says they were processed through the sort facility in NY!


----------



## EricF

Picked up a partial box of '09 VR Petite Robaina's RE Canada and some Santos Mondales


----------



## John75

Some skinny friends showed up on my porch today!

Monte Especiales #2 and a fiver of Cohiba Lanceros, cant wait to try these guys out.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Nicely done. Love the long and skinnies.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> A few older Friends needed a place to Retire...........
> View attachment 75438


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habano

Some refer to me as the jar whore. Set of LCDH Knokke jars.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Wow...beautiful stuff there!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Wow...beautiful stuff there!


----------



## nfusion770

Those jars are really cool.


----------



## John75

Those jars are awesome! I saw those on the LCDH Knokke news feed a while ago. Well bought David, really elegant.


----------



## Bunner

wholly jars batman! so cool










bought these because they are conversation starters and I'm anti social!


----------



## BamaDoc77

2 Boxes of Edmundo Dantes (Mexico) Conde 54, as well as a few bundles of Fernandez Custom rolls.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

***Singles Lady at it again! :dance:

1) Estilo Cubano (the only NC in the bunch)
1) Bolivar PC
1) Hoyo du Prince
1) H Upmann Half Coronas
1) H Upmann Regalias
1) R & J Coronitas En Cedro
1) R & J Milles Fleurs
3) Quintero Favoritos
1) Partagas Aristocrat
2) Partagas PC Especiales
1) Hoyo Palmas Extra

* And just for & in honor of TonyBrooklyn:
1) Partagas Short!


----------



## harley33

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2 Boxes of Edmundo Dantes (Mexico) Conde 54, as well as a few bundles of Fernandez Custom rolls.


Very nice Doc! These are almost impossible to find without taking a second mortgage....


----------



## jdfutureman

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2 Boxes of Edmundo Dantes (Mexico) Conde 54, as well as a few bundles of Fernandez Custom rolls.


Gorgeous Doc, enjoy!


----------



## Wildone

R.A. Gorditas de Allones & a Book.......

View attachment 75595


View attachment 75596


----------



## nfusion770

Open boxes of fresh cuban cigars are just so lovely. Nice stuff guys.


----------



## Frinkiac7

I love this thread, so many great pictures.


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## BamaDoc77

A couple more boxes of 520's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2 Boxes of Edmundo Dantes (Mexico) Conde 54, as well as a few bundles of Fernandez Custom rolls.





BamaDoc77 said:


> A couple more boxes of 520's.


Damn DOC! Them is some purdy SeeGars enjoy!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Thanks Tony. These are going down for a nap for about a decade.


----------



## djsmiles

My 2/8 order landed. Now I'm just waiting on my 2/22 order...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

djsmiles said:


> My 2/8 order landed. Now I'm just waiting on my 2/22 order...


:hungry: WOW, man, is that a mouth watering sight!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks Tony. These are going down for a nap for about a decade.


Your Welcome Doc Enjoy them they are a treat for sure!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

This was my first purchase of Habanos ever, so let me know how I did.




























And the group shot


----------



## John75

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> This was my first purchase of Habanos ever, so let me know how I did.


Nice job, very smart move getting samplers. Let us know how you like them! With all of the delays and who know what going on, I'm glad to see your stuff landed safely.


----------



## BamaDoc77

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> This was my first purchase of Habanos ever, so let me know how I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the group shot


Piss poor, send them all to me and try again. Jk


----------



## djsmiles

Damselnotindistress said:


> :hungry: WOW, man, is that a mouth watering sight!!!


Thanks Janet. I can't wait to fire these up. 

Now if my Party Shorts just show up soon....


----------



## TonyM

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> This was my first purchase of Habanos ever, so let me know how I did.
> 
> Well played sir. I was thinking of doing a very similar thing on my next purchase.


----------



## nfusion770

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> This was my first purchase of Habanos ever, so let me know how I did.


Now get all the fondling and ogling out of the way before you put them in the humidor. Don't stand there admiring them with the damn door open :smoke:.

Congrats. We'll expect to see order 2 here in the next week or so.


----------



## nfusion770

djsmiles said:


> My 2/8 order landed. Now I'm just waiting on my 2/22 order...


I wish my Serie D would ever get here.


----------



## EricF

Got this in today:


----------



## Lrbergin

Man I got to get me a jar of something. I'm jealous every time I see one. Very nice.


----------



## Lrbergin

These just showed up today. Made it in good time too.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

EricF said:


> Got this in today:


GASP! :rockon: Rock on, man! Enjoy!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> ***Singles Lady at it again! :dance:
> 
> 1) Estilo Cubano (the only NC in the bunch)
> 1) Bolivar PC
> 1) Hoyo du Prince
> 1) H Upmann Half Coronas
> 1) H Upmann Regalias
> 1) R & J Coronitas En Cedro
> 1) R & J Milles Fleurs
> 3) Quintero Favoritos
> 1) Partagas Aristocrat
> 2) Partagas PC Especiales
> 1) Hoyo Palmas Extra
> 
> * And just for & in honor of TonyBrooklyn:
> 1) Partagas Short!


! AND TODAY they have ARRIVED!! :cheer2:


----------



## splattttttt

Damselnotindistress said:


> ! AND TODAY they have ARRIVED!! :cheer2:


Humm, pictars not working for me ) :


----------



## Damselnotindistress

splattttttt said:


> Humm, pictars not working for me ) :


Uhmmm...I'm not up with the times enough to be able to take and send pics :sorry:


----------



## EricF

Got these yesterday!
07 RyJ Escudos


----------



## Tarks

I got a few boxes of the Dip Colleccion Privada.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Tarks said:


> I got a few boxes of the Dip Colleccion Privada.


Very nice!. Wonder if they have any Dip flavors at all. I hope so. ... how about a review?? Well done friend!


----------



## Tarks

I'll try to post up a review when I get around to smoking one. Its going to be a while though. These are going to sleep for months before I try one.


----------



## john_007

just had Package number one land, here is the damage.
View attachment 75813

View attachment 75814

View attachment 75815

View attachment 75816


----------



## John75

Do you hear that? That is the sound of my jealousy! Those look great. Let me know how those Corona Especiales are, I've almost pulled the trigger on those three times. I love the long and skinny stuff, and you can never go wrong with PSD4's. Nicely done!

And get a more creative screen name! 



john_007 said:


> just had Package number one land, here is the damage.
> View attachment 75813
> 
> View attachment 75814
> 
> View attachment 75815
> 
> View attachment 75816


----------



## john_007

John75 said:


> Do you hear that? That is the sound of my jealousy! Those look great. Let me know how those Corona Especiales are, I've almost pulled the trigger on those three times. I love the long and skinny stuff, and you can never go wrong with PSD4's. Nicely done!
> 
> And get a more creative screen name!


As you can see there is one cigar missing from the cohiba CE box because I couldnt resist, it was well balanced great Tabacco flavor, nuttiness, sweetness, nothing I could really put my finger on. This is a young box I think the code is jul of 12 so I think the flavors were muted a bit, but still very good and in time exceptional. I would not hesitate to pick up a box. Now if the other half of my purchase would show up waiting on a reship.

P.S. I believe it is you who needs to get creative with your screen name. As you can clearly see I used a fancy underscore.:biggrin:


----------



## splattttttt

I didn't want to tell you that someone got to your box first. Glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

:nod: uhm, a-hem;

1) Bolivar Royal Corona
1) Bolivar Petite Corona
1) Cuaba Exclusivo
2) Hoyo Short Hoyo Pyramides LE 2011
1) Vegas Robaina Famoso
1) Montecristo No.3
1) Por Larranaga PC
1) Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished
1) Ramon Allones Specially Selected
1) Quay D'Orsay Superiores RE
1) Saint Luis Rey Regios
1) La Flor De Cano Petite Corona

***One of these days I will have to learn how to take pics for you guys!


----------



## splattttttt

Damselnotindistress said:


> :nod: uhm, a-hem;
> 
> 1) Bolivar Royal Corona
> 1) Bolivar Petite Corona
> 1) Cuaba Exclusivo
> 2) Hoyo Short Hoyo Pyramides LE 2011
> 1) Vegas Robaina Famoso
> 1) Montecristo No.3
> 1) Por Larranaga PC
> 1) Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished
> 1) Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> 1) Quay D'Orsay Superiores RE
> 1) Saint Luis Rey Regios
> 1) La Flor De Cano Petite Corona
> 
> ***One of these days I will have to learn how to take pics for you guys!


 all boxes? Wouldn't surprize me at all if you said yes, but damn if they are :drum:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

splattttttt said:


> all boxes? Wouldn't surprize me at all if you said yes, but damn if they are :drum:


Noooo! :nono: singles, son...Singles! Remember I'm the singles lady. Once upon a time boxes, but no more. I only ended up giving 80% of them away any how! So I just get what I know will keep me for the moment, and always love variety


----------



## splattttttt

Damselnotindistress said:


> Noooo! :nono: singles, son...Singles! Remember I'm the singles lady. Once upon a time boxes, but no more. I only ended up giving 80% of them away any how! So I just get what I know will keep me for the moment, and always love variety


So wise~ and very generous too :thumb:


----------



## Tarks

A few boxes of Boli Britanicas. I love this format!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very Nice guys every-time i read this thread my trigger finger gets itchy lol!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

You've got that right Tony. I try to stay away from here.


----------



## Jordan23

'::


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very Nice guys every-time i read this thread my trigger finger gets itchy lol!


..yeah a lot of enablers here, lol
.


----------



## splattttttt

Jordan23 said:


> '::
> 
> ..yeah a lot of enablers here, lol
> .


I wish I could play. Living vicariously through you helps keep my dream alive.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Tarks said:


> A few boxes of Boli Britanicas. I love this format!


Tis a beautiful presentation.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Had a few friends land on Friday. Both have box codes of july 2012. Decided to try one of the BPC's over the weekend to see how they are compared to previous years. Same great flavors are there just muted under a very harsh aftertaste. Lets hope some rest mellows them out. Off to bed for a year or two.


----------



## zeebra




----------



## djsmiles

Still waiting on a box ordered 2/20.


----------



## John75

With Tony posting that he smoked one of these nearly every time I checked that "what did you smoke today?" thread, How could I not give Party Shorts a try?


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75959

A few things showed.......


----------



## john_007

finally got my second shipment. worth the wait.
View attachment 75962
View attachment 75963


----------



## ten08

john_007 said:


> finally got my second shipment. worth the wait.
> View attachment 75962
> View attachment 75963


I can't make out the logo on the SLB. What are they?


----------



## John75

ten08 said:


> I can't make out the logo on the SLB. What are they?


That's a Ramon Allones cabinet. Not sure what regional edition he has there though.


----------



## ten08

John75 said:


> That's a Ramon Allones cabinet. Not sure what regional edition he has there though.


Thanks. After a little investigation, I think those are likely to be Celestiales Finos (Asia Pacific 2009)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ten08 said:


> Thanks. After a little investigation, I think those are likely to be Celestiales Finos (Asia Pacific 2009)


Yep for sure!


----------



## lebz

First box of Party Shorts! Couldn't pass them up any longer


----------



## john_007

pics would not post here are some more.


----------



## John75

john_007 said:


> pics would not post here are some more.
> View attachment 43376
> 
> View attachment 43377
> 
> View attachment 43378


There you are with that fancy underscore in your name again... Show off. 

Those purchases look great, I've been tempted to pull the trigger on some 898's every time I make an order.


----------



## john_007

John75 said:


> There you are with that fancy underscore in your name again... Show off.
> 
> Those purchases look great, I've been tempted to pull the trigger on some 898's every time I make an order.


I can't stop buying, I'm scared and need help. Truth be told I've enjoyed every single Cuban cigar I've purchased. Can't say the same for NC, the only purchase you'll regret is the one you don't make.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

So much truth. I keep trying to lay off purchases for a while but for some odd reason keep finding packages in the mail.


john_007 said:


> I can't stop buying, I'm scared and need help. Truth be told I've enjoyed every single Cuban cigar I've purchased. Can't say the same for NC, the only purchase you'll regret is the one you don't make.


----------



## asmartbull

2 boxes of Boli Brits..


----------



## aea6574

Punch Punch tubos
Hoyo Epi Especial
Hoyo Epi 2 tubos


----------



## EricF

A box of '06 PSP2's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lebz said:


> First box of Party Shorts! Couldn't pass them up any longer


Nice pic enjoy them!


----------



## EricF

A box of Monte 520


----------



## ninersfan

Box of Diplomaticos Coleccion Privada (RE - Spain, 2012, late release) arrived last week. Allowing them to settle down for a bit but am eager to spark one.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Romeo y Julieta Churchill 
Cohiba (received as trade, not sure of this one as I didn't purchase myself)
Cohiba Siglio II x4

View attachment 76174

View attachment 76174


----------



## BamaDoc77

Third and Final box of Edmundo Dantes Conde 54's


----------



## wrx04

Just pulled the trigger on a box of monte #2 's and party shorts (25).............it will be my first of each. I will post pics when i get 'em.


----------



## EricF

5er of RACF
box of '11 Trini Fundy's


----------



## avitti

Monte Grand Edmundos---


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Third and Final box of Edmundo Dantes Conde 54's


Sweet Doc Real Sweet Enjoy!


----------



## BamaDoc77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sweet Doc Real Sweet Enjoy!


I spoke to soon, I had to order two more boxes. One box to smoke and 4 boxes to age. Thanks Tony!


----------



## EricF

'12 SCdlH El Principe's
'12 Boli RC's

Part of my re-shipment!!! :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> I spoke to soon, I had to order two more boxes. One box to smoke and 4 boxes to age. Thanks Tony!


Way To Go Doc!
Your Welcome!


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Monte Grand Edmundos---


A few more I see eh Tony. Sounds like your anticipating some good things from these down the road as am
I. Best of luck to both of us. Ha


----------



## morganti

I was in a particular country where they make some good sticks. Here's what I brought back with me.


----------



## UTKhodgy

:bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Lrbergin

Jealous is an understatement. Very nice haul.


----------



## EricF

Box of '09 BGM


----------



## thegunslinger

It's my birthday and fittingly enough my birthday treat to myself showed up today!


















Bolivar RCss 
Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2s


----------



## AndyJCL

I have just receive my box of HDM Epicure Especial


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thegunslinger said:


> It's my birthday and fittingly enough my birthday treat to myself showed up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolivar RCss
> Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2s


Nice pickup Happy Birthday!


----------



## BamaDoc77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pickup Happy Birthday!


Classy order right there. The JLs look especially oily.


----------



## djsmiles

Got my re-ship from February.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76573


View attachment 76574


View attachment 76575


A Day late,but nice Date of my Eldest Boy's Birth Month and Year.....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

BamaDoc77 said:


> Third and Final box of Edmundo Dantes Conde 54's


*GASP* :faint2:


----------



## Breezy818

I took advantage of a petite corona sale. 2 of my favorites!


----------



## karmaz00

picked up 2 boxes of RA gordito 2010 Canada RE
and VR XV Canada RE 2012


----------



## asmartbull

karmaz00 said:


> picked up 2 boxes of RA gordito 2010 Canada RE
> and VR XV Canada RE 2012


Jason,
I hope you give a report on the RA's ??


----------



## harley33

And the VR's for sure!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

All singles of:

*Quay D'Orsay Coronas
*Bolivar Britanica 2012 UK RE
*Punch Medalla De Oro UK RE, again 2012
*Ramon Allones Petite Belicoso 2012 UK RE
*H Upmann Half Corona


----------



## BamaDoc77

Another box of 520 and punch punch.


----------



## AndyJCL

Box: 
HDM Epicure Especial
Monte #2 
PSD4

Singles:
RYJ Wide Churchill
Cohiba Robusto
San Cristobal DLH La Fuerza
BHK54


----------



## wrx04

Landed! Ship date 4/2......got 'em today.

View attachment 76682
View attachment 76683
View attachment 76684


----------



## BamaDoc77

Boxes #4 and #5 of Edmundo Dantes Conde 54, Hamlet Custom Flying Pigs, Hamlet Lanceros, Monsdales, and Hamlet Salamone 5'er..


----------



## Carmack

Holy shit..you have some good connections.


----------



## klittle250

BamaDoc77 said:


> Boxes #4 and #5 of Edmundo Dantes Conde 54, Hamlet Custom Flying Pigs, Hamlet Lanceros, Monsdales, and Hamlet Salamone 5'er..


Well done sir, this is impressive mg:


----------



## asmartbull

Never thought I would have purchased a cab of SLR DC's, but thanks to Jeff ( Harley) they are in the freezer.

PS

Jeff, my wife is pissed at you....It is all your fault !


----------



## nfusion770

Got one of these today. I'll tell you how they are in a few years.


----------



## Shemp75

these eace:


----------



## bpegler

Shemp75 said:


> these eace:


Those are some excellent choices. They should smoke well.


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Never thought I would have purchased a cab of SLR DC's, but thanks to Jeff ( Harley) they are in the freezer.
> 
> PS
> 
> Jeff, my wife is pissed at you....It is all your fault !


Sorry about that... it would be nice if they came in 25's, although the cab of 50 is pretty sexy.

Enjoy!


----------



## tpharkman

nfusion770 said:


> Got one of these today. I'll tell you how they are in a few years.


You need to tear into one of those today not two years from now.lol Seriously though, smoke one today because in two years they will most likely be all gone and you are going to wish you had more my friend.


----------



## harley33

tpharkman said:


> You need to tear into one of those today not two years from now.lol Seriously though, smoke one today because in two years they will most likely be all gone and you are going to wish you had more my friend.


I agree with Thad. Pull one and put it in your humidor to settle. Bury the others. In 10 days, torch it and decide if your investment was worth it. Hopefully the price of those start to come down a little bit and you buy a full box to age.


----------



## nfusion770

tpharkman said:


> You need to tear into one of those today not two years from now.lol Seriously though, smoke one today because in two years they will most likely be all gone and you are going to wish you had more my friend.


By now I know better than to argue with the wisdom of my elders (in smoking experience anyway). I always jump the gun, I was just trying to make you guys think I was responsible .


----------



## DustinFuente

Had these waiting on me when I got home! The lone monte was my last Habano until these got here.

I'm not real sure why my picture is so bad. Any ideas?


----------



## EricF

Today was a good day! My mailman brought me:
1 SLB of Boli BBF's MAR 12
2 25ct Parti Mille Fleurs Both JUN 12
1 25ct Parti Shorts JUL 12
1 25ct Parti PSE #2 OCT 12
1 25ct RyJ Ex #4 AGO 04

Still waiting on 1 more box that is in the air.


----------



## harley33

Christmas in April!


----------



## nfusion770

EricF said:


> Today was a good day! My mailman brought me:
> 1 SLB of Boli BBF's MAR 12
> 2 25ct Parti Mille Fleurs Both JUN 12
> 1 25ct Parti Shorts JUL 12
> 1 25ct Parti PSE #2 OCT 12
> 1 25ct RyJ Ex #4 AGO 04
> 
> Still waiting on 1 more box that is in the air.


Nice. Pent up demand I suppose.


----------



## thegunslinger

Got another box today, probably last one for a little while. This one is getting split between me and a couple friends though so not all mine.

DEC 11.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Ramon Allones Petit Belicosos and 2010 HU #2 , in no particular order..


----------



## chargerfan

It's was actually my first "purchase" arriving in 2 days after I got the tracking number. Unbelievable! I decided to create my own sampler. Not the cheapest option, but hopefully between this and a few gifts from a generous BOTL, I'll come out of it with a few box worthy options.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Europe can't come fast enough!


----------



## EricF

Last box came in today!

'09 RACF

I am good for a little while! :tu


----------



## Dazz

No pics as I have not received them yet but I recently ordered 1 box of Bolivar PC's, 1 box of cohiba secretos( Mad 5) and a box of 10 partagas SD4's.

Should get them next week:biggrin:


----------



## john_007

Two more boxes, of Ramon Allones celestiales finos. I think these have legs for the long run, and at the price couldn't resist. Ill probably open box one in 3 years. Oh and shipped in one work week.


----------



## AndyJCL

See you in a few years


----------



## DSTEW

Montecristo Especial No. 2
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas
Punch Double Coronas
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Partagas 898
Partagas Serie P No. 2
Partagas Lusitanias
Partagas Shorts

I also have the following inbound singles:
Cohiba Especialle
Partagas Serie D No. 4
H. Upmann No. 2
Bolivar Royal Corona
Cohiba Robustos
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Montecristo No. 2
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
Sancho Panza Belicosos
Punch Punch
Trinidad Reyes

Am looking for these singles but having a hard time finding just one to purchase:
Romeo Y Julietta Churchill
Trinidad Robusto
Trinidad Fundadore
H. Upman Royal Robusto

I am a relative cuban noob. Long post short, how long should I sit on these guys before firing them up? My objective is to find some I like, buy some boxes and smoke them slowly and age them for a few years. Thanks in advance. 
Daniel


----------



## nfusion770

Nice and good plan. I got a box of 54's and meant to sit on them. Smoked 2 just for the heck of it and they didn't do much for me. I'll be sitting on the rest.



AndyJCL said:


> See you in a few years


----------



## nfusion770

I bought a 25 stick sampler, but most of what I have is boxes. In the case of boxes I plan to sample one after a few weeks of rest and then let the rest sit, maybe planning to have another every few months. Luckily I have plenty of NC stuff and was fortunate enough to get some 2 and 3 year old boxes. Unless it is limited or discontinued you will be able to get more and then you can probably request older box dates if you'd like. No guarantees, but I understand a lot of people do that.

In the case of singles I would probably research each cigar. In general, it seems many of the small rg cigars can be ready to go sooner, but I think you might end up being best off doing your research. I understand the Partagas Shorts are good young, but mine are still in transit.

I know they are expensive but I smoked right through a Seleccion Robusto sampler and all of them were very good to great. Still chasing that Hoyo.



DSTEW said:


> Montecristo Especial No. 2
> Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas
> Punch Double Coronas
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> Partagas 898
> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> Partagas Lusitanias
> Partagas Shorts
> 
> I also have the following inbound singles:
> Cohiba Especialle
> Partagas Serie D No. 4
> H. Upmann No. 2
> Bolivar Royal Corona
> Cohiba Robustos
> H. Upmann Magnum 46
> Montecristo No. 2
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
> Sancho Panza Belicosos
> Punch Punch
> Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Am looking for these singles but having a hard time finding just one to purchase:
> Romeo Y Julietta Churchill
> Trinidad Robusto
> Trinidad Fundadore
> H. Upman Royal Robusto
> 
> I am a relative cuban noob. Long post short, how long should I sit on these guys before firing them up? My objective is to find some I like, buy some boxes and smoke them slowly and age them for a few years. Thanks in advance.
> Daniel


----------



## AndyJCL

Nice haul and good job for trying out a good variety before committing to a box! I've read to let them rest for at least 2x the transit time but I wait a minimum of 30 days before I light anything up. CC or NC.



DSTEW said:


> Montecristo Especial No. 2
> Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas
> Punch Double Coronas
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> Partagas 898
> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> Partagas Lusitanias
> Partagas Shorts
> 
> I also have the following inbound singles:
> Cohiba Especialle
> Partagas Serie D No. 4
> H. Upmann No. 2
> Bolivar Royal Corona
> Cohiba Robustos
> H. Upmann Magnum 46
> Montecristo No. 2
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
> Sancho Panza Belicosos
> Punch Punch
> Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Am looking for these singles but having a hard time finding just one to purchase:
> Romeo Y Julietta Churchill
> Trinidad Robusto
> Trinidad Fundadore
> H. Upman Royal Robusto
> 
> I am a relative cuban noob. Long post short, how long should I sit on these guys before firing them up? My objective is to find some I like, buy some boxes and smoke them slowly and age them for a few years. Thanks in advance.
> Daniel


----------



## DSTEW

AndyJCL said:


> Nice haul and good job for trying out a good variety before committing to a box! I've read to let them rest for at least 2x the transit time but I wait a minimum of 30 days before I light anything up. CC or NC.


Thanks, I usually wait about a month for anything (CC or NC) to acclimate to the settings I like on the wineador.


----------



## nfusion770

The pent up demand is beginning to be met. All from mid to late 2012.

Super Partagas and some Culebras for fun










Montecristo Especial #1 and Bolivar Petite Corona


----------



## piperdown

Box of party shorts, dec '12, came in today.
Still waiting on a RyJ short Churchill box, and about 20 cigars from various box splits.


----------



## bpegler

Two boxes of Montecristo Gran Reservas. They are purty...

The cigars are perfect, and smell great.

One box to smoke over the next couple years.

One for the very long sleep...


----------



## avitti

bpegler said:


> Two boxes of Montecristo Gran Reservas. They are purty...
> 
> The cigars are perfect, and smell great.
> 
> One box to smoke over the next couple years.
> 
> One for the very long sleep...


Bob-------the more times i read this post,the more times i thought i should get that second box.

so thats what i did at lunch time.One box chillin-another on the way..


----------



## bpegler

avitti said:


> Bob-------the more times i read this post,the more times i thought i should get that second box.
> 
> so thats what i did at lunch time.One box chillin-another on the way..


Tony,

These are such beautiful cigars. I know we don't smoke the box, but it is gorgeous. My guess is that since there are onlinly 5000 numbered boxes extant, the price will go through the roof in a few years.

Expensive now, ridiculous after they're all sold.

I hope to enjoy them for special occasions for years to come.

When I read your review of them, I started to get really evil thoughts about still another box, but my dear wife might not completely understand what a great investment these are...


----------



## avitti

bpegler said:


> Tony,
> 
> These are such beautiful cigars. I know we don't smoke the box, but it is gorgeous. My guess is that since there are onlinly 5000 numbered boxes extant, the price will go through the roof in a few years.
> 
> Expensive now, ridiculous after they're all sold.
> 
> I hope to enjoy them for special occasions for years to come.
> 
> When I read your review of them, I started to get really evil thoughts about still another box, but my dear wife might not completely understand what a great investment these are...


Bob

Going to have to stop reading this conversation..The same thought has occured to me and i've left myself a window of opportunity---there are 2 more boxes that i can obtain either outright or any part of ..thinking wrap one-bury one and smoke out of one...but i should just move on


----------



## nfusion770

Bolivar BF and Coronas Jr.


----------



## piperdown

These:


----------



## jabuan

i double posted somehow. please delete.


----------



## jabuan

so my big league debut at bat was good enough for a hit. (albeit a single, but hey...i'm new hahahaha)

monte #4s from 2011. at first i was like these are ugly, but did my check. the color of the band is right, and it has raised letters and a slight box press. not to mention my source for these is very reliable.


hdm hoyo short piramides 2011


after doing a lot of research i was consistently finding the bolivar is prolly the closest to my current wheelhouse as i could find. but they also seemed the most intimidating. so i decided to grab the bull by the horns, grab some fresh ones and see how the change over time.


and another sampler of different brands all from mid to late 12


well...here we go! hahahahahahah any thoughts or tips on what to tear into first? i'm thinking the monte 4s and the boli rc 12 so i can see what they are like with a little rest. it's taking so much to fire one up right now.


----------



## jabuan

sorry taking so much to NOT fire one up.


----------



## Shemp75

Just them 3


----------



## piperdown

piperdown said:


> These:
> 
> View attachment 44052


Forgot to mention they are 2002.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I've got a box of CoRo's in the freezer rig now.


----------



## thegunslinger

I couldn't resist, they were on sale. God I sound like my GF...










Boli Tubos #1 MAR 12
Mag 46 FEB 12

Also have a 5er of Party Serie E No 5 in another package that should be here tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## john_007

25x2 BBF







Can't pass up a good deal. Sorry for the bad cell pic.peace.


----------



## JPinDC

thegunslinger said:


> I couldn't resist, they were on sale. God I sound like my GF...
> 
> Boli Tubos #1 MAR 12
> Mag 46 FEB 12
> 
> Also have a 5er of Party Serie E No 5 in another package that should be here tomorrow, I guess.


That's wallpaper material there.


----------



## jurgenph

2x BHK52
2x BHK54
2x BHK56

how long am i going to have to stare at these? 


J.


----------



## BamaDoc77

My new Aristocrat, not a "cuban purchase", yet it holds them. Sorry, Im like a proud new papa with a new baby.


----------



## piperdown

BamaDoc77 said:


> My new Aristocrat, not a "cuban purchase", yet it holds them. Sorry, Im like a proud new papa with a new baby.


Sheeeit Bama, you're about out of room already!

Great looking cabinet!


----------



## TonyM

HOLY MOLY!!!!!:jaw:


----------



## BamaDoc77

piperdown said:


> Sheeeit Bama, you're about out of room already!
> 
> Great looking cabinet!


Almost..gonna play tetris and try to squeeze in another 20 boxes.


----------



## john_007

It's so amazing, like looking at the sun you can't look right at it.


----------



## Jordan23

BamaDoc77 said:


> My new Aristocrat, not a "cuban purchase", yet it holds them. Sorry, Im like a proud new papa with a new baby.


Wow (shakes head to himself ansd thinks I should have went to med school)! I want to be like you when I grow up! I knew you bought a lot of boxes based on your postings. Great to see some of them.


----------



## thegunslinger

That is one helluva stash pic.


----------



## nfusion770

BamaDoc- I know everyone else is impressed but I'm not. There's just way too much clutter in your humidor. Lucky for you I'm a problem solver. Simply ship 20% of that mess to me and I will recycle it according to FDA, ATF, CBP and EPA regulations. We offer competitive rates and flexible payment options. No thanks necessary, we are happy to help.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Haha.nicely done. Will get them all out to you shortly! Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Cabinet is beautiful-the contents even more so.Kudos to you Doc


----------



## nfusion770

Great. I forgot to mention 1.5% of every dollar spent goes to raise awareness of the poor living conditions of alley cats. Most of our customers really like this.

Anyways, beautiful stuff. Thanks for sharing.



BamaDoc77 said:


> Haha.nicely done. Will get them all out to you shortly! Cheers.


----------



## CeeGar

I hope to use Doc's cabinet pics to work on my wife. Just to show her how lovely it would match other furniture in the house...(ahem).


----------



## piperdown

CeeGar said:


> I hope to use Doc's cabinet pics to work on my wife. Just to show her how lovely it would match other furniture in the house...(ahem).


lol...good luck with that.....


----------



## nfusion770

That worked for me. Stopped her dead in her tracks when I said I wanted something nice to replace those god awful coolers. My Avallo just just hit the local terminal. :biglaugh:.



CeeGar said:


> I hope to use Doc's cabinet pics to work on my wife. Just to show her how lovely it would match other furniture in the house...(ahem).


----------



## jabuan

nfusion770 said:


> BamaDoc- I know everyone else is impressed but I'm not. There's just way too much clutter in your humidor. Lucky for you I'm a problem solver. Simply ship 20% of that mess to me and I will recycle it according to FDA, ATF, CBP and EPA regulations. We offer competitive rates and flexible payment options. No thanks necessary, we are happy to help.


hahahaha.


----------



## usrower321

Looks like some pretty incredible craftsmanship went into that cabinet. Love the wood/hardware choice. Is there a better way or place to store those jars? They take up a ton of real estate. You could probably fit 20 more boxes solely by storing the 3 jars in something else...just a thought. (No annoying unsolicited suggestions of sending me your jars, just some thoughts on box tetris management).


----------



## BamaDoc77

usrower321 said:


> Looks like some pretty incredible craftsmanship went into that cabinet. Love the wood/hardware choice. Is there a better way or place to store those jars? They take up a ton of real estate. You could probably fit 20 more boxes solely by storing the 3 jars in something else...just a thought. (No annoying unsolicited suggestions of sending me your jars, just some thoughts on box tetris management).


Good point, but they are just safer in the cabinet.. I dint want to risk the jars by leaving them out or taking them out of their boxes. Each LGC jar is now worth a pretty penny, yes they take up real estate but they are safe in there. Did about an hour of tetris last night, loads more room in there now!


----------



## BamaDoc77

4 boxes, PL Montecarlos and 520's...havent ever tried the Montecarlos but its a great size for a quick pre-dinner smoke..


----------



## djsmiles

Tetris is getting tighter.


----------



## BamaDoc77

djsmiles said:


> Tetris is getting tighter.


Ah. .I cleared lots of room with a little tetris know-how. ....


----------



## djsmiles

BamaDoc77 said:


> Ah. .I cleared lots of room with a little tetris know-how. ....


I wish I had a sliver of that amount to contribute to my own tetris. Some day, I wanna be like you. :bowdown:


----------



## kuntry08

BamaDoc77 said:


> My new Aristocrat, not a "cuban purchase", yet it holds them. Sorry, Im like a proud new papa with a new baby.


I have a relatively small collection....more like a mini stash of about 80-90 cigars, only two of which are CC's (Siglo V's).... I say that to say this. I cannot even begin to imagine having a collection and cabinet like that. WOW!!!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77

HU Royal Robustos and Wide Churchills


----------



## ten08

Bunch o' singles from a new (to me) vendor. Fingers crossed ray:


----------



## orion1

Got a box of Hoyo Epicure Especial and a box of Montys Edmundo EL. Now they are going to the freezer for few days.


----------



## splattttttt

is that huge cabinet with all those boxes photo shopped? Can't imagine anything that amazing :clap2:


----------



## piperdown

5er each of HU half corona and party 898.
In the freezer right now.


----------



## orion1

Just ordered PSD4, Part 898 and Trini T. Hope to get lucky and they arrive.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77509


View attachment 77510


----------



## Jordan23

Some 898s and Trini Reyes are in and in the freezer.


----------



## john_007

Wildone said:


> View attachment 77509
> 
> 
> View attachment 77510


Nice pick ups!


----------



## EricF

Just got a box of '11 HU Connie #1 's


----------



## yellot00tr

Just got these, some RG Coronas Extra, RG Panetelas, and PL Panteleas. Gotta take pics of the other ones later


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## BamaDoc77

RyJ Churchills, JUN10


----------



## Dazz

These arrived this morning-

























Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## truckertim

Well. After my first box being lost by the USPS, or perhaps on lucky Postal employee, and having them resent my box of Bolivars finally made it. After asking for the reshipment they arrived in 7 days.


----------



## thegunslinger

Got a JUN 12 cab of PLPCs to split with a friend.


----------



## Jordan23

More Partagas shorts and some Jlp brevas.


----------



## Habano

2003 Original Release Cohiba Siglo VI. Still sealed.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I know it's in bad taste to ask specifically where you get your habanos, but where do they put those labels on cigars? I've heard of the Australian laws regarding tobacco, but I've never seen a warning label like that.


----------



## Habano

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I know it's in bad taste to ask specifically where you get your habanos, but where do they put those labels on cigars? I've heard of the Australian laws regarding tobacco, but I've never seen a warning label like that.


If I had to guess I'd probably say somewhere in Europe. :smile:

I believe there are several countries that do this as well.


----------



## bleber

I love the warning labels. They are too much! My wife already dislikes cigars, but if she saw those, it'd be over for me! hahaha.


----------



## splattttttt

Adding Cialis to tobacco should render those pesky labels moot.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Latest? How about *first*! Some Super Partagas and HDM Palmas



And down the slide I go.........


----------



## piperdown

Good for you!



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Latest? How about *first*! Some Super Partagas and HDM Palmas
> 
> 
> 
> And down the slide I go.........


----------



## Jordan23

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Latest? How about *first*! Some Super Partagas and HDM Palmas
> 
> 
> 
> And down the slide I go.........


Congrats on your first order!


----------



## orion1

I got this today.


----------



## steinr1

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I know it's in bad taste to ask specifically where you get your habanos, but where do they put those labels on cigars? I've heard of the Australian laws regarding tobacco, but I've never seen a warning label like that.


That'll be the UK. We have loads of fun variants on this one. I like to choose the ones that warn about low birth weight.

One question. I was taught that the sheild on the Cuban seal was always folded exactly in half. Is that no longer the case?


----------



## yellot00tr

2 boxes of HU Royal Robustos


----------



## horton21




----------



## djsmiles

With a June 2012 date too.


----------



## UTKhodgy

The past 2 posts look nearly identical to what will be my first boxes. Except sub the PSD4 for some BBFs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> With a June 2012 date too.


:rockon:


----------



## BamaDoc77

Pretty excited to get these.. A CAB of 1990 DUNHILL Partagas Lusitanias, reserved for Sir Gordon Reece (Margaret Thatcher's advisor). When I bought these the seller was kind enough to throw in some Taboadas and randoms sticks which included Partagas 150's.. OMG!!


----------



## djsmiles

BamaDoc77 said:


> Pretty excited to get these.. A CAB of 1990 DUNHILL Partagas Lusitanias, reserved for Sir Gordon Reece (Margaret Thatcher's advisor). When I bought these the seller was kind enough to throw in some Taboadas and randoms sticks which included Partagas 150's.. OMG!!


Very nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BamaDoc77

Partagas 155's humidor are the singles, not 150's.. just caught my error.


----------



## CeeGar

That is awesome, Doc. Gives me something to fantasize about !


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> Pretty excited to get these.. A CAB of 1990 DUNHILL Partagas Lusitanias, reserved for Sir Gordon Reece (Margaret Thatcher's advisor). When I bought these the seller was kind enough to throw in some Taboadas and randoms sticks which included Partagas 150's.. OMG!!


Just amazing !!!!!
I would be afraid I would not have an event special enough to smoke one....


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I think I'm getting a chubbie. :smoke:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Now that's incredible. Amazing score there Doc.


----------



## bpegler

Doc, that cab of Lusitanias looks fabulous. And those are the best hitchhikers I've ever seen.

Enjoy those beauties!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Partagas 155's humidor are the singles, not 150's.. just caught my error.


You Party Whore! LOL!
Enjoy Doc great pick-up!


----------



## harley33

Wow...


----------



## MarkC

Is there a way to set up your preferences so you get an email notification whenever BamaDoc posts in this thread? :lol:


----------



## BamaDoc77

MarkC said:


> Is there a way to set up your preferences so you get an email notification whenever BamaDoc posts in this thread? :lol:


Ha..much obliged


----------



## avitti

asmartbull said:


> Just amazing !!!!!
> I would be afraid I would not have an event special enough to smoke one....


Waking up is all the special event you would need--the cigar will take care of the rest..

Doc those are some beautiful rotting leaves there.


----------



## avitti

This is all most an after thought compared to Doc's Havanas--the cigars are resting peacefully in the freezer.Shipped Wednesday arrived yesterday


----------



## asmartbull

avitti said:


> This is all most an after thought compared to Doc's Havanas--the cigars are resting peacefully in the freezer.Shipped Wednesday arrived yesterday


Damn sexy box...


----------



## BamaDoc77

avitti said:


> This is all most an after thought compared to Doc's Havanas--the cigars are resting peacefully in the freezer.Shipped Wednesday arrived yesterday


Thanks! Those MGRs are class!


----------



## harley33

avitti said:


> This is all most an after thought compared to Doc's Havanas--the cigars are resting peacefully in the freezer.Shipped Wednesday arrived yesterday


That's all you got Tony? :tease:

I need to start a new thread for the common man, pedestrian Habano purchases.


----------



## Jordan23

BamaDoc77 said:


> Pretty excited to get these.. A CAB of 1990 DUNHILL Partagas Lusitanias, reserved for Sir Gordon Reece (Margaret Thatcher's advisor). When I bought these the seller was kind enough to throw in some Taboadas and randoms sticks which included Partagas 150's.. OMG!!


Okay, help me understand. I know this is a incredible score because a.) Bama's scores are always incredible and very classy and b.) the reaction of others.

The B part seems elevated here, and I want to understand why. What makes these smokes so great (beyond the taste, Im sure)? Is it the year? The person it was reserved for? Why are they called *Dunhills *Party Lusis? Is it because it has Taboadas or Partagas 150s (neither of which I've ever heard of)?

I just want to understand. I feel like the kid in the class who doesnt get why everyone else is so excited.


----------



## avitti

Jordan23 said:


> Okay, help me understand. I know this is a incredible score because a.) Bama's scores are always incredible and very classy and b.) the reaction of others.
> 
> The B part seems elevated here, and I want to understand why. What makes these smokes so great (beyond the taste, Im sure)? Is it the year? The person it was reserved for? Why are they called *Dunhills *Party Lusis? Is it because it has Taboadas or Partagas 150s (neither of which I've ever heard of)?
> 
> I just want to understand. I feel like the kid in the class who doesnt get why everyone else is so excited.


Well then either you can be schooled or you can do some homework--oops there go the bell--guess its homework???:smoke:


----------



## piperdown

avitti said:


> Well then either you can be schooled or you can do some homework--oops there go the bell--guess its homework???:smoke:


Dunhill (cigar) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jordan23

avitti said:


> Well then either you can be schooled or you can do some homework--oops there go the bell--guess its homework???:smoke:


Okay...back from a quick library trip. I learned the 150s were a pre 1960s releases that were discontiuned in the 70s. So they're scarce. I learned that Tobodas is probably Roldolfo Taboda Campa who was (passed in 2012) famous for his custom smokes. I'm working on the Dunhill part still...


----------



## Jordan23

piperdown said:


> Dunhill (cigar) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks Eric. :rockon:


----------



## Habano

1998 H&F Partagas 898's.


----------



## ten08

My singles arrived after a 12 day voyage. :dance:


----------



## Hopperb

Good Day today:

Box of BHK 56 from a BOTL (sorry forgot the picture of the opened box...)

Couple of boxes of MGR's and a Box of Selecionn Petite Robusto's thrown in for good measure







Family Picture:


Checked the MGR's against the online method as well as the issues from other sources and feel solid as to the authenticity - feel great about the vendor which means the most I suppose.


----------



## asmartbull

Hopperb said:


> Good Day today:
> 
> Box of BHK 56 from a BOTL (sorry forgot the picture of the opened box...)
> 
> Couple of boxes of MGR's and a Box of Selecionn Petite Robusto's thrown in for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Picture:
> 
> 
> Checked the MGR's against the online method as well as the issues from other sources and feel solid as to the authenticity - feel great about the vendor which means the most I suppose.


Great pick-up....congrats


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hopperb said:


> Good Day today:
> 
> Box of BHK 56 from a BOTL (sorry forgot the picture of the opened box...)
> 
> Couple of boxes of MGR's and a Box of Selecionn Petite Robusto's thrown in for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Picture:
> 
> 
> Checked the MGR's against the online method as well as the issues from other sources and feel solid as to the authenticity - feel great about the vendor which means the most I suppose.


Looks great enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77

They look great. I need to get me some of those right there


----------



## piperdown

BamaDoc77 said:


> They look great. I need to get me some of those right there


Careful Bama or you'll need another cabinet humidor....lol


----------



## BamaDoc77

piperdown said:


> Careful Bama or you'll need another cabinet humidor....lol


And that's a problem? ???? Haha


----------



## piperdown

BamaDoc77 said:


> And that's a problem? ???? Haha


Maybe not...but for me interfering with the wife's decor....lol


----------



## BamaDoc77

2003 Cohiba Double Coronas


----------



## olotti

Finally received a box of Upmann RR's.


----------



## orion1

This arrived today.


----------



## Jordan23

10 ct monte 2 (I know there finicky but they look beautiful).
10 ct monte 4
2 upmann no 2s
2 Coros 

Happy mail today!


----------



## Smoke0ne

First box of RyJ Cazadores arrived. Damn, these smell incredible! The foil packaging is a very cool touch.


----------



## BamaDoc77

MEL NOV 2008 Esplendidos (What a year for Esplendidos!)


----------



## Jordan23

BamaDoc77 said:


> MEL NOV 2008 Esplendidos (What a year for Esplendidos!)


Nice !!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

orion1 said:


> This arrived today.


Lovely -


----------



## ten08

Smoke0ne said:


> First box of RyJ Cazadores arrived. Damn, these smell incredible! The foil packaging is a very cool touch.


Very cool presentation! I've been interested in this one after hearing it described practically as a freak of the Habanos lineup, disregarding all finesse and complexity for the sake of raw power. It seems like one that everyone should try, at least to get a feel for the full spectrum from the island.

I just received one of these to sample, so I'm curious about the foil packaging. Is there a purpose for this particular cigar to be kept this way? Does it have anything to do with the practice of those who age cigars (>10yrs), wrapping the boxes in aluminum foil or wax paper to slow the air exchange? Do you typically remove the foil for storage, or keep it as it comes?


----------



## Smoke0ne

I've read that the foil packaging is implemented to keep the cigars very fresh- it limits the exchange of air within the packaging greatly. This is done to retain the power and strong flavors of the Cazadores. I'm going to keep them packaged in the foil, but I'm not sure what is the "proper" method of storage for short and long term on these. Like you stated Adam, I picked these up to get a feel for the very full bodied/strength production habanos.


----------



## dvickery

sam

13 year old cazaderes...foil untouched...stored like any of my other cigars.

when I first tried one last year...I would have sworn they were (maybe) three year old cigars...lip blistering strength and lots of flavour...yet not very well balanced...and still depositing the new cigar juicy stuff on your lips.

if you are going to age ryj cazadores...be prepared to wait 20 yrs or more...my guess is 25 to 30 years.

derrek


----------



## TonyM

These babies landed yesterday, and only 8 days door to door.


----------



## Simon.G

Just ordered
- H.Upmann Half Corona (smoked one already and enjoyed)
and a few others I haven't tried before:
- Montecristo No.4
- Hoyo Petit Robusto
- Cohiba Siglo I

retrying for a second time, after having a bad experience:
- Partagas D4


----------



## Jordan23

TonyM said:


> These babies landed yesterday, and only 8 days door to door.


Way to go Tony!


----------



## JG5000

Low on extra coin for cigars these days but picked up a few robustos and cheapies for my bare humidor. Passed by cigar chief on a road trip, great people, selection and service.









can anyone see the image in this post? It shows the image is attached but it doesn't show up on my screen.


----------



## CeeGar

JG5000 said:


> Low on extra coin for cigars these days but picked up a few robustos and cheapies for my bare humidor. Passed by cigar chief on a road trip, great people, selection and service.
> 
> View attachment 44493
> 
> 
> can anyone see the image in this post? It shows the image is attached but it doesn't show up on my screen.


I can see it...and it looks like some good smoking ahead for you!


----------



## Jordan23

5 Hdm epicure no 2 from a box split with a botl.


----------



## jazzboypro

Well, today i got back from a one week trip to Cuba, here is what i brought back with me:

1 Cohiba Behike 56
3 Cohiba Esplendidos
3 Cohiba Maduro 5 series Genios
3 Cohiba Piramides Extra
3 Cohiba Siglo V
1 Partagas Serie D No 4
3 Partagas Serie P No 2
7 Romeo y Julieta Churchills

All cigars were bought at 2 different Casa Del Habana location (one at Hotel Nacionale in Havana and the other is in Varadero). I also bought a nice humidor just to make sure they would be physycally well protected during the trip back to Montreal. I'll let them sit in the humi for quite a while, my plan is to leave them in the humi until my next trip to Cuba in a year or two !!!!


----------



## jazzboypro

Ah...i forgot

3 Montecristo No 2


----------



## z0diac

JG5000 said:


> Low on extra coin for cigars these days but picked up a few robustos and cheapies for my bare humidor. *Passed by cigar chief* on a road trip, great people, selection and service.
> 
> can anyone see the image in this post? It shows the image is attached but it doesn't show up on my screen.


Be careful when mentioning where you bought your Cubans from on here. I did the same in the past (just mentioned the store where I got them from, as you did here) and got a warning. Just a heads up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyM said:


> These babies landed yesterday, and only 8 days door to door.


Nice pick up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## splattttttt

z0diac said:


> Be careful when mentioning where you bought your Cubans from on here. I did the same in the past (just mentioned the store where I got them from, as you did here) and got a warning. Just a heads up!


meh, those Kanuckistan. They think they're above us ( ; LOL ooh Ho, they are... NVM :canada:


----------



## JG5000

z0diac said:


> Be careful when mentioning where you bought your Cubans from on here. I did the same in the past (just mentioned the store where I got them from, as you did here) and got a warning. Just a heads up!


I bought them in Canada and its perfectly legal to buy and smoke Cubans here (not rubbing it in  ). I don't think it would be any different than mentioning CI in the NC forum.


----------



## avitti

JG5000 said:


> I bought them in Canada and its perfectly legal to buy and smoke Cubans here (not rubbing it in  ). I don't think it would be any different than mentioning CI in the NC forum.


As for myself i could care less what you posted-and i'm happy you live in a place where they are legal--however -the rules state
Do Not link Cuban cigar sources or sites in any thread or attempt to hint at sources.
While Cuban cigars are not illegal everywhere, they are in the United States. For that reason we would ask our international members to respect this as well. If you happen to live in a country where Cuban products are legal...you have many envious friends!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/322735-habanos-forum-rules-important.html


----------



## JG5000

avitti said:


> As for myself i could care less what you posted-and i'm happy you live in a place where they are legal--however -the rules state
> Do Not link Cuban cigar sources or sites in any thread or attempt to hint at sources.
> While Cuban cigars are not illegal everywhere, they are in the United States. For that reason we would ask our international members to respect this as well. If you happen to live in a country where Cuban products are legal...you have many envious friends!
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/322735-habanos-forum-rules-important.html


Noted. Thanks.


----------



## z0diac

JG5000 said:


> I bought them in Canada and its perfectly legal to buy and smoke Cubans here (not rubbing it in  ). I don't think it would be any different than mentioning CI in the NC forum.


I know it's legal to buy them here in Canada (I'm in Canada - just to the south of you). It's legal to buy them anywhere in the world just like any other cigar: EXCEPT in the United States.

Since this is a US-run web site the operators do not want people talking about places that sell Cuban cigars. At least that was what I was told. But do as you wish.. I'm just trying to keep you from getting into trouble with this site.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JG5000 said:


> I bought them in Canada and its perfectly legal to buy and smoke Cubans here (not rubbing it in  ). I don't think it would be any different than mentioning CI in the NC forum.


I hear ya bro but its against the rules so please abide by them.
I mean to say they are against the law here in the United States.
To have them is breaking the law, not like selling drugs but a crime none the less.
That being said enjoy the forums.
We all make mistakes!


----------



## avitti

JG5000 said:


> Noted. Thanks.


It wasn't like you were lying or breaking an oath -glad you have it straightened out


----------



## Habano

A couple boxes of Monte GR's.


----------



## jurgenph

Habano said:


> A couple boxes of Monte GR's[/IMG]


DAMN! and i thought that i hit the jackpot when i scored a 5'er 

J.


----------



## shakinghorizons

Bolivar - Petit Coronas : 2 boxes of 25
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure #2 : 2 boxes of 15
Montecristo #4 : 2 boxes of 25
Partagas - Serie D #4 : 2 boxes of 25
Partagas - Shorts : 2 boxes of 25


----------



## BamaDoc77

Habano said:


> A couple boxes of Monte GR's.


Now thats just ridiculous..  nice scores.


----------



## Jordan23

More bolivar corona juniors.


----------



## olotti

Habano said:


> A couple boxes of Monte GR's.


Seriously, I mean seriously... A couple? That's a master case worth, nice score!!!


----------



## Breezy818

Been on a little bit of a spree that last few weeks.

Mag 46
BPC
50 cab of RASS
Monte 4
H Upmann PC

All HQ/PSP varietal.


----------



## Habano

Five sets of the Pacific Cigar Company Jar and Ashtray set.


----------



## asmartbull

Habano said:


> Five sets of the Pacific Cigar Company Jar and Ashtray set.


Looks like some good investments to me !


----------



## ejewell

Habano said:


> A couple boxes of Monte GR's.


i just want an empty box of that. thats how beautiful they are. lol


----------



## jmj_203

Crop out the NC. Funny thing, out of all my recent boxes, 2012 quality control is seriously getting awesome. These boxes, 3 of 10 NC were split and are getting thrown out. 25 out of 25 skinny hard to roll pl were flawless construction. Like to support my domestics, but they're getting to look silly with quality control anymore. Rather have my cc stash anyways, think I'm all 100 percent saying bye to nc.


----------



## nfusion770

ejewell said:


> i just want an empty box of that. thats how beautiful they are. lol


No, you really want a full box.


----------



## ejewell

nfusion770 said:


> No, you really want a full box.


idk if i can justify the price for 10 cigars. lol


----------



## nfusion770

ejewell said:


> idk if i can justify the price for 10 cigars. lol


It's 15..... much better deal .

They are awesome though. Which is usually the case with things Habano buys a ridiculous amount of.


----------



## ejewell

nfusion770 said:


> It's 15..... much better deal .
> 
> They are awesome though. Which is usually the case with things Habano buys a ridiculous amount of.


Stop enabling me dave! haha. I just smoked the Partagas PC last night and wanted to throw all of my NC (besides liga and fuente) to the wind! and it didn't have any age!

but seriously. I'm close to putting up several 5ers or sampler lots. haha.


----------



## nfusion770

ejewell said:


> Stop enabling me dave! haha. I just smoked the Partagas PC last night and wanted to throw all of my NC (besides liga and fuente) to the wind! and it didn't have any age!
> 
> but seriously. I'm close to putting up several 5ers or sampler lots. haha.


People get a little perturbed when asmartbull posts about a NC fire sale being the inevitable consequence of dipping your toe in the CC waters, but there is a lot of truth in it.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Box of Party Shorts
3-pack HDM Epicure No. 2

*fingers crossed*


----------



## jurgenph

don't jinx yourself 


J.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

25 JLP Cazadores and 10 Partags D4s landed today! I need to heed Obiwan's warning.....


----------



## thebigk

Wicked_Rhube said:


> 25 JLP Cazadores and 10 Partags D4s landed today! I need to heed Obiwan's warning.....


 I have been looking at JLP's just to test the water


----------



## jurgenph

box of partagas shorts landed today.
i had forgotten i had one in the air! :lol:

they already have one year on 'em. LBO JUN 12

J.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2007 Mad Genios. I love getting the surprise that it has 6 years of age on them. I have a feeling the Muduro Series wont really shine for 10 years, smoking them with less than 5 years on them is not recommended IMO.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

thebigk said:


> I have been looking at JLP's just to test the water


Do you mean test the water as in your first CC purchase? I wouldn't recommend them for that purpose. I burned one today and it wasnt bad, but not anywhere near as nice the other 4 or 5 brands I've sampled.


----------



## thebigk

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Do you mean test the water as in your first CC purchase? I wouldn't recommend them for that purpose. I burned one today and it wasnt bad, but not anywhere near as nice the other 4 or 5 brands I've sampled.


 Yes I was I have read good things about them and thought that 60$ is a good price but now I think they will just be an add on


----------



## avitti

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2007 Mad Genios. I love getting the surprise that it has 6 years of age on them. I have a feeling the Muduro Series wont really shine for 10 years, smoking them with less than 5 years on them is not recommended IMO.


I'm glad to see somebody besides me likes the Genios ,Doc


----------



## ejewell

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Do you mean test the water as in your first CC purchase? I wouldn't recommend them for that purpose. I burned one today and it wasnt bad, but not anywhere near as nice the other 4 or 5 brands I've sampled.


Do tell, if you would.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

ejewell said:


> Do tell, if you would.


Qué? You mean the other brands? If that is what you mean I then I would order them from top to bottom as - Monte 4, HDM Palma Extra, Bolivar PC, Super Partagas, and I have yet to try out my Partaga D4s.


----------



## ejewell

Thank you sir! lol. I've been lurking and looking, but haven't bought taken the plunge. I'm really trying to recover from a Liga binge I had a while ago.



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Qué? You mean the other brands? If that is what you mean I then I would order them from top to bottom as - Monte 4, HDM Palma Extra, Bolivar PC, Super Partagas, and I have yet to try out my Partaga D4s.


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up some BHK 52 OCT12


----------



## BamaDoc77

Punch Sabrosos... my God, these are beautiful cigars! Tons of oils...


----------



## Jordan23

raycarlo said:


> Picked up some BHK 52 OCT12


They look great Ray.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2 Boxes ERDM Holland Paises Bajos
HDM Epi #2 
La Flor de Cano Short Robustos.


----------



## avitti

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2 Boxes ERDM Holland Paises Bajos
> HDM Epi #2
> La Flor de Cano Short Robustos.


Doc do you rent out a temp and humidity controlled warehouse for all your smokes???:thumb:


----------



## BamaDoc77

avitti said:


> Doc do you rent out a temp and humidity controlled warehouse for all your smokes???:thumb:


Ha, I wish. .I need more space already.


----------



## jmj_203

Another cab in. Since my wineador build finished, I've had a lot of space to fill for aging purposes. And I think you all know what is filling this danby 35 bottle compressor. Yes its not running, I'm an engineering nerd who has a basement at 65f year round so I could run the cooling if I wanted with mods. Anyways, todays into the humi after freezing. Not the right picture!


----------



## djsmiles

Cute little one.


----------



## jmj_203

Thanks. I hope I fixed that with the correct Hoyo pics. My little man, almost 3 now. Stupid tablet doesn't show images when uploading, just date stamp which I clearly screwed up.


----------



## djsmiles

jmj_203 said:


> Thanks. I hope I fixed that with the correct Hoyo pics. My little man, almost 3 now. Stupid tablet doesn't show images when uploading, just date stamp which I clearly screwed up.


Lol. I know what ya mean. Nice smokes, and a cute kid. Life could be much worse.


----------



## TTecheTTe

BCJ's arrived today. Tony got me on his "party line," so a 2/3rds empty cab rec'd at the end of March horned in on the photo op. They do smoke great ROTT; don't know why I never smoked them since I smoked the NC's! Thanks for twisting my arm, Tony!



Last week's order was:
6 - BOLIVAR PETIT CORONAS 25′S (BOX)
1 - QUINTERO Quintero Favoritos	
1 - MONTECRISTO NO.4 25′S (BOX) (#42102006) 
1 - MONTECRISTO NO.2 25′S (BOX) (#68102004) 
1 - H.UPMANN MAGNUM 46 SLB 25′S (BOX) (#50504129)	
1 - JUAN LOPEZ SELECCION NO.2 25′S (BOX) (#43518015)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> BCJ's arrived today. Tony got me on his "party line," so a 2/3rds empty cab rec'd at the end of March horned in on the photo op. They do smoke great ROTT; don't know why I never smoked them since I smoked the NC's! Thanks for twisting my arm, Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> Last week's order was:
> 6 - BOLIVAR PETIT CORONAS 25′S (BOX)
> 1 - QUINTERO Quintero Favoritos
> 1 - MONTECRISTO NO.4 25′S (BOX) (#42102006)
> 1 - MONTECRISTO NO.2 25′S (BOX) (#68102004)
> 1 - H.UPMANN MAGNUM 46 SLB 25′S (BOX) (#50504129)
> 1 - JUAN LOPEZ SELECCION NO.2 25′S (BOX) (#43518015)


Glad to help looks like you made some great pick ups enjoy!


----------



## BamaDoc77

07 Punch Asia Super Robustos del Punch


----------



## Calikind

My first purchase-pretty excited only three days from order to front door. Wanted to try a variety, now the problem is to be patient and let rest.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Those look great. Three days is insane.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Congratulations, Rob! :smoke:

Holy mackeral - good thing I checked the mail today! I had just placed an order on the 26th, shipped and received today - within 4 working days! In over 20yrs, I had never bought a sampler of any sort and had no interest in them. About half of these sticks I was interested in and haven't had, but didn't want to spring for a box. The other half I smoke/have smoked, so no question there.

L-R: HDM E2, JLS2, RyJ Wide Churchill, Cohiba Siglo VI, HU #2 , Monte #2 , HU Magnum 46, BBF, BPC and Monte #4 


Also received was a long awaited replacement for a box that was lost in February. APRE 2008 Por Larranaga Belicoso Extra:





Garbage pics coutesty of a $1000.00 iPad - thank you, Apple.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Been wayyyy to long since I've been on the dark side.

Got some Partagas Serie D. No. 5's on order to get me started again!


----------



## BamaDoc77

ORIGINAL RELEASE 2003 Siglo VI Cab and Partagas PSD No.1 (LE 2004)


----------



## Habano

BamaDoc77 said:


> ORIGINAL RELEASE 2003 Siglo VI Cab and Partagas PSD No.1 (LE 2004)


You're going to love those 03's Doc. I have a few boxes and man they are so freaking tasty!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> Congratulations, Rob! :smoke:
> 
> Holy mackeral - good thing I checked the mail today! I had just placed an order on the 26th, shipped and received today - within 4 working days! In over 20yrs, I had never bought a sampler of any sort and had no interest in them. About half of these sticks I was interested in and haven't had, but didn't want to spring for a box. The other half I smoke/have smoked, so no question there.
> 
> L-R: HDM E2, JLS2, RyJ Wide Churchill, Cohiba Siglo VI, HU #2 , Monte #2 , HU Magnum 46, BBF, BPC and Monte #4
> 
> 
> Also received was a long awaited replacement for a box that was lost in February. APRE 2008 Por Larranaga Belicoso Extra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garbage pics coutesty of a $1000.00 iPad - thank you, Apple.





BamaDoc77 said:


> ORIGINAL RELEASE 2003 Siglo VI Cab and Partagas PSD No.1 (LE 2004)


----------



## jmj_203

Smoked a few singles from a friend, last one burned today so perfect timing had a box magically appear. Love these young, few years from now I'll get this box back out.


----------



## avitti

Was actually not going to put the Siglo I's back in the rotation-but a great price and a few hitch-hikers changed my mind


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

My R.A. Extras LE 2011 box landed a few days ago and are freezing now. Happy Independence Day!!:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## lukesparksoff

1 box Montecristo #2 
1 box PSD4
View attachment 78593


----------



## thegunslinger

Got a good deal on these HdM E2s, though they're not really for me per say. Bringing them with me in a month for a buddy's bachelor party. A MAY 12 box date so may be on the young side, but these guys aren't heavy cigar smokers. Just smoking a CC will be a treat for them.


----------



## jco3rd

subscribed. :-D


----------



## NuG

I put in an order for a cab of PLPC's and 2 boxes of Bolivar PC's. Here's hoping to gettings boxes with some age on them.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Latest purchase was some Monte GR's and pile of some custom rolls...no pictures, I mailed them to myself in SoCal for an upcoming vacation before I thought about taking the pics. :evil:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Max reminded me that I was low on party shorts and needed to order some now: :smoke:


Got another cab, and he also picked out some '11 HURR's to try to boot:
H.UPMANN ROYAL ROBUSTO 10′S - (LCDH 2011)
PARTAGAS SHORTS SLB 50′S (BOX)

We're thinking about some Monte 520's...


----------



## Breezy818

Finally snaggged that white elephant. I got the auto email notification that some Sir Winston's finally hit my vendor. Immediately placed my order. I was lucky enough to snag a box! Man, those babies move quick. I looked a few hours later and he was already out of stock.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## baddddmonkey

baddddmonkey said:


> Been wayyyy to long since I've been on the dark side.
> 
> Got some Partagas Serie D. No. 5's on order to get me started again!


Yea buddy. Got here pretty quick!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Just got in a box of some Shorts. Anyone heard of a vendor removing the serial number? My box appears to be unopened with all seals intact except I can see where someone took an exacto to the serial number (even though the number is printed in miniature on the seal itself).

Also, all the other signs appear legit:
1) Seal on correct side with fold over the lip in the middle of the crest
2) Habanos in upper right, leaf of left, yellow outline, gold band running the length, and Denominacion De Origen Protegida
3) Flor de Tabacos Partagas seal in dead center
4) Probably Habanos mark on the bottom with TAU MAR 12 code

I see here and here that it has been seen before, and I assumed it was just to protect inventory going back to distributor.

Pretty secure with the vendor and spoke to before and after shipment.





































There was also great advice by Bob in this thread. So, as you can see I went from mildly curious to assured in the span of writing this post. HA! "Don't sweat the seal, sweat the vendor!"


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

UTKhodgy said:


> Just got in a box of some Shorts. Anyone heard of a vendor removing the serial number? My box appears to be unopened with all seals intact except I can see where someone took an exacto to the serial number (even though the number is printed in miniature on the seal itself).
> 
> Also, all the other signs appear legit:
> 1) Seal on correct side with fold over the lip in the middle of the crest
> 2) Habanos in upper right, leaf of left, yellow outline, gold band running the length, and Denominacion De Origen Protegida
> 3) Flor de Tabacos Partagas seal in dead center
> 4) Probably Habanos mark on the bottom with TAU MAR 12 code
> 
> I see here and here that it has been seen before, and I assumed it was just to protect inventory going back to distributor.
> 
> Pretty secure with the vendor and spoke to before and after shipment.
> 
> There was also great advice by Bob in this thread. So, as you can see I went from mildly curious to assured in the span of writing this post. HA! "Don't sweat the seal, sweat the vendor!"


I have only got 6 boxes so far, all have the serial numbers removed, and by taste they all seem legit. Seems to be SOP for "gray market" sticks.


----------



## Smoke0ne

My first pickup from HDM- 15 Epicure No.2's. Beautiful cigars. March 2012 box code.


----------



## zabhatton

hey guys i need a little help, i'm on a tight budget and need to make a purchase. im not asking to buy off anyone i just need a little advice. please pm me if you can. thank you


----------



## jco3rd

You should check out the informational topics. I found this one to be really helpful:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/297202-habanos-beginners.html

Others:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/297204-informational-topics-click-here.html

Hope that is helpful too.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Nice shipment today..
TWO boxes RA Gorditos (Canada Regional)
TWO Cabs of RA Celestiales Finos
ONE box Boli CJ's
ONE box of Boli RC's
5 Pack Partagas E


----------



## jabuan

BamaDoc77 said:


> Nice shipment today..


:dr


----------



## jabuan

Most days in Hawaii are nice. But the past couple have been downright beautiful. Mainly cuz of these Latin friends coming into town.


----------



## BamaDoc77

jabuan said:


> Most days in Hawaii are nice. But the past couple have been downright beautiful. Mainly cuz of these Latin friends coming into town.


Beautiful selection!


----------



## john_007

Great pic ups guys.


----------



## jabuan

Thanks @BamaDoc77 I'm learning from you guys. Baby steps :thumbup:


----------



## greige matter

Purchased my first box of CCs. Bolivar Petit Carona. Will break one out this weekend.


----------



## ejewell

greige matter said:


> Purchased my first box of CCs. Bolivar Petit Carona. Will break one out this weekend.


That was my first purchase as well!!


----------



## Calikind

Just got my second shipment! Monty #4 and these. Next order on way...


----------



## UTKhodgy

Those look great. They are on my short list for my next order.


----------



## dgold21

Just made my first box purchases, two of 'em... :banana:

RASS and San Cristobal El Principe...pics will be forthcoming


----------



## BamaDoc77

Some beautiful BBF's and PL Belicosos (2008).


----------



## jabuan

Love me some BBFs. Those look delicious.


----------



## horton21

These arrived today. A little surprised to see the bar code on the H. Upmann PCs. This vendor (my regular source) is gray market. The PCs are March 2013; the other two boxes are 2012s. I've not heard the best things about 2012 Habanos so I'm a bit nervous. I will let them rest a month before sampling a stick from each. I've still got a good supply of NCs to burn through. :smile:


----------



## Carmack

Don't be nervous Jon. I've heard the 2012 stock has been really good.


----------



## KcJason1

horton21 said:


> These arrived today. A little surprised to see the bar code on the H. Upmann PCs. This vendor (my regular source) is gray market. The PCs are March 2013; the other two boxes are 2012s. I've not heard the best things about 2012 Habanos so I'm a bit nervous. I will let them rest a month before sampling a stick from each. I've still got a good supply of NCs to burn through. :smile:
> 
> View attachment 44994
> 
> 
> View attachment 44995
> 
> 
> View attachment 44996
> 
> 
> View attachment 44997


3... 2... 1... Waiting for the NC Sale threads.. It always happens!

Congrats on the new purchases


----------



## crgcpro

My last order came in today:

JL2's 25 count
RyJ Short Churchill 10 count
RyJ Wide Churchill 10 count

Try to get a pic up later. 7 days from order to delivery!


----------



## dgold21

Just arrived today! :chk


----------



## Bunner

haven't looked at this thread in awhile MAN you guys have some nice stuff!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sligub

Just arrived this morning for splitting with a few friends. Trying to see how they compare with the French regional


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn those is Purdy!
LOL!
Enjoy Bro!


----------



## thegunslinger

Juan Lopez PC, Punch Punch, RyJ Exhibicion #4 , SLR Serie A, Boli Immensa, Cohiba Corona Especiales, HdM Hoyo du Gourmet, and 5 RA Superiores.


----------



## djsmiles

Just received these today. Unfortunetely, the Parry Shorts were covered in mold.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> Just received these today. Unfortunetely, the Parry Shorts were covered in mold.


Nice score wipe em off its only Cuban Penicillin LOL!


----------



## djsmiles

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice score wipe em off its only Cuban Penicillin LOL!


Wish I could. But its pretty bad. On the foot and everything. My vendor has inspection as an option. I chose that. I find it very hard to believe they inspected it.

It's pretty bad when your 8 year old tells you that your cigars look like they should go in the garbage. Lol.


----------



## protekk

djsmiles said:


> Wish I could. But its pretty bad. On the foot and everything. My vendor has inspection as an option. I chose that. I find it very hard to believe they inspected it.


If it is a trusted vendor they should make this right. I would email them and explain what is up and see if they will accept a return and reship or a return with credit towards a different purchase


----------



## djsmiles

protekk said:


> If it is a trusted vendor they should make this right. I would email them and explain what is up and see if they will accept a return and reship or a return with credit towards a different purchase


I emailed them. I believe they will make it right. But its late Saturday, early Sunday there. So I don't expect a response right away. As it is, I inspected everything very closely. The BPC's and RyJ's are gtg. And maybe 3 sticks of the Shorts are salvagable. It just sucks. But I'm not to worried.


----------



## protekk

djsmiles said:


> I emailed them. I believe they will make it right The BPC's and RyJ's are gtg. But I'm not to worried.


AWesome Steve...I hope it works out for you!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79434


07 Mag 46


----------



## djsmiles

protekk said:


> AWesome Steve...I hope it works out for you!


I was amazed that I got a response from my vendor today. After an exchange of emails and pics, I will be returning my box on their dime. And getting a reshipment of the Shorts. 

I really wish I could say who my vendor was. Because they went above and beyond, on a weekend. I am very happy with them. And they have made me a customer for life.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> I was amazed that I got a response from my vendor today. After an exchange of emails and pics, I will be returning my box on their dime. And getting a reshipment of the Shorts.
> 
> I really wish I could say who my vendor was. Because they went above and beyond, on a weekend. I am very happy with them. And they have made me a customer for life.


Glad to hear all went well!


----------



## ejewell

Only my second CC box purchase, though I have a third in the mail today hopefully :smoke:


----------



## Lrbergin

Some Petite Edmundo's. Apr 13' so they are going to need a long nap.


----------



## ColdSmoker

This is my first box


----------



## thegunslinger

The rest of my July purchases finally arrived. Plus a trade. I've now cracked 300 cigars in my inventory.










HU Royal Robustos
Party Serie D No 4 Tubos
RG Panatela
RyJ Cazzie
SLR Regios
2x HdM Des Dieux from '03


----------



## BamaDoc77

ORIGINAL RELEASE 2005 PSP2 (crazy how dark and oily these are after 8 years)


----------



## Calikind

Party shorts, Boly pc now to rest them for long nap.


----------



## crgcpro

HU Royal Robustos and HU Half Coronas


----------



## chargerfan

H.Upmann Magnum 46, JUN05, 5x3
Monty no.2, AUG11, 5x3
HdM Epi Especial, MAR12, 15 SLB

Man, I can't wait until those 46's rest! I was worried as I've heard some bad things about them from this era, but the wrappers look great, and the triple caps look tremendous...


----------



## BamaDoc77

A couple of boxes of old rotting leaves...


----------



## ejewell

BamaDoc77 said:


> A couple of boxes of old rotting leaves...


i cant find these anywhere. haha. probably for the best


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> ORIGINAL RELEASE 2005 PSP2 (crazy how dark and oily these are after 8 years)


Damn Sweet nice pickup Doc!


----------



## Wallbright

Some 2012 boxes


----------



## brazil stogie

PSP2 and Bolivar royal coronas!


----------



## thegunslinger

Bought these from a fellow BOTL










2x Ramon Allones Grandes (Spain 2008 RE)
La Escepcion Selectos Finos (Italian 2011 RE)
Bolivar B2 (Canada 2010 RE)
And he threw in the HU Half Corona as a bonus!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Twas a decent day..
2 Boxes of Robaina Aniversarios
2 Boxes of Boli B2
1 Box RA Super Ramon
...plus a bunch of freebies from my vendor....


----------



## djsmiles

Got my replacement box of Partagas Shorts today.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The first of my two packages landed today...
View attachment 79776


Bolivar - Petit Coronas - Box 25 
Cohiba - Secretos - Box 10	
Cohiba - Siglo II A/T - Box 15 
Montecristo - Edmundo - Box 15

Upon inspection I found a spot of mold on a single Montecristo- it brushed right off, no harm, no foul! Everything else was perfect.

I'm so stoked to finally have something to post in this thread :biggrin:


----------



## thebigk

Tobias Lutz said:


> The first of my two packages landed today...
> View attachment 79776
> 
> 
> Bolivar - Petit Coronas - Box 25
> Cohiba - Secretos - Box 10
> Cohiba - Siglo II A/T - Box 15
> Montecristo - Edmundo - Box 15
> 
> Upon inspection I found a spot of mold on a single Montecristo- it brushed right off, no harm, no foul! Everything else was perfect.
> 
> I'm so stoked to finally have something to post in this thread :biggrin:


Remind me to pick up your next PIF you have pick up a lot of good sticks lately nice score


----------



## brazil stogie

Tobias Lutz said:


> The first of my two packages landed today...
> View attachment 79776
> 
> 
> Bolivar - Petit Coronas - Box 25
> Cohiba - Secretos - Box 10
> Cohiba - Siglo II A/T - Box 15
> Montecristo - Edmundo - Box 15
> 
> Upon inspection I found a spot of mold on a single Montecristo- it brushed right off, no harm, no foul! Everything else was perfect.
> 
> I'm so stoked to finally have something to post in this thread :biggrin:


Congrats man!!! Let us know which you tried first!


----------



## BamaDoc77

The MOST BEAUTIFUL BBF's Ive ever seen. I hand picked these out at an LCDH somewhere in the world. Arrived today. POS MAY 07


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> The MOST BEAUTIFUL BBF's Ive ever seen. I hand picked these out at an LCDH somewhere in the world. Arrived today. POS MAY 07


I am smoking out of a box with that code/yr......you will be happy, happy, happy...


----------



## jdfutureman

BamaDoc77 said:


> The MOST BEAUTIFUL BBF's Ive ever seen. I hand picked these out at an LCDH somewhere in the world. Arrived today. POS MAY 07


They look special and remind me of my cab from mar 12. Not sayin they are as good (or will be) but I'm hoping a few of mine can last until 2017 so I can see. Enjoy!


----------



## CeeGar

BamaDoc77 said:


> The MOST BEAUTIFUL BBF's Ive ever seen. I hand picked these out at an LCDH somewhere in the world. Arrived today. POS MAY 07


Even with the crappy pic oke:... I can tell that these are beautiful, Doc! Enjoy them.


----------



## BamaDoc77

CeeGar said:


> Even with the crappy pic oke:... I can tell that these are beautiful, Doc! Enjoy them.


Thanks Colin! too much coffee coupled with a bad cell phone camera never make for good pictures.


----------



## dgold21

Holy crap Doc, you must be set up on weekly auto-ship! Your humi must look (and smell) a lot like heaven


----------



## BamaDoc77

dgold21 said:


> Holy crap Doc, you must be set up on weekly auto-ship! Your humi must look (and smell) a lot like heaven


It aint bad smellin


----------



## dgold21

New arrivals today...the maduro 5 box is very cool


----------



## Hubby

Now those are some nice pictures guys!!!! Way to go.. Cant wait till I can buy my first box and post a pic... Lots of research and reading left to do before them though!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Well the picture sucks, but the rest of my order came yesterday and everything looks awesome:


Ramon Allones - Specially Selected - Box 25San Cristobal De La Habana - El Principe - Box 25 

View attachment 79961


----------



## Hubby

Tobias Lutz said:


> Well the picture sucks, but the rest of my order came yesterday and everything looks awesome:
> 
> 
> Ramon Allones - Specially Selected - Box 25San Cristobal De La Habana - El Principe - Box 25 
> 
> View attachment 79961


Looks good Tobias!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

'money's been funny these days so 1. Cohiba Pyramide; 1. Behike 56; and 1. San Cristobel El Morro


----------



## dgold21

Tobias Lutz said:


> Well the picture sucks, but the rest of my order came yesterday and everything looks awesome:
> 
> 
> Ramon Allones - Specially Selected - Box 25San Cristobal De La Habana - El Principe - Box 25 


I got that same pair of boxes a few weeks back...can't go wrong with these


----------



## ejewell

I mean they're nothing special. but I got my hands on a box of Monte 2's from this year. MAR 13 box code... smell and look pretty good I reckon


----------



## Hubby

Nice Erik!


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Nice Erik!


now you know why I had to move some of those Tats! I'm running out of space.... :/


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> now you know why I had to move some of those Tats! I'm running out of space.... :/


LOL...


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> LOL...


Might need to let go of a box of rats actually... if i can get my hands on another wineador I probably will to cover the cost.

(saw comment before you edited) haha.


----------



## Hubby

HA HA I typed that and I am like crap, I spent my budget for this paycheck! I need to wait till next paycheck to spend more...I need another job... This cigar hobby is addicting and expensive!!!!!!! And I havent even started buying cubans yet...


----------



## wctaylor89

Wow. Quite the pictures here. Glad I have access to this side now. Can't wait to get some of my own!!!!


----------



## thegunslinger

My first box of REs. Since these already have nearly 3 years on them, can't wait to try one in a few days


----------



## john_007

thegunslinger said:


> My first box of REs. Since these already have nearly 3 years on them, can't wait to try one in a few days


Great pic up, let us know what you think when you light one up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thegunslinger said:


> My first box of REs. Since these already have nearly 3 years on them, can't wait to try one in a few days


Nice pick up enjoy them they are some damn sweet SEEGAR'S!


----------



## UTKhodgy

ejewell said:


> I mean they're nothing special. but I got my hands on a box of Monte 2's from this year. MAR 13 box code... smell and look pretty good I reckon
> 
> delicious2s.jpg


I still have another month or two before my next CC purchase. Looks good Erik.


----------



## wctaylor89

Partagas shorts on the way...my first CC purchase


----------



## John75

wctaylor89 said:


> Partagas shorts on the way...my first CC purchase


Congrats! You'll love them. They were one of my first purchases too, mine are in a bit of a sick period right now (kind of have a floral / chemical taste) but they were great the first month ROTT. If you like them get a box of Boli PC's to go with them. You'll love them too!


----------



## Hubby

wctaylor89 said:


> Partagas shorts on the way...my first CC purchase


Nice.. I hope to make my first purchase by the end of the month... Should arrive just in time for my birthday!


----------



## brazil stogie

Just got me 2 boxes of party shorts, box code EUS jun11. After reading about it, just had to get some. Smoked my first one after lunch, and am very pleased.


----------



## Ky70

Partagas Serie D no 4 & H Upmann no 2


----------



## nfusion770

Does anyone not like Party Shorts? I don't think I have ever heard anything but praise. CoRo and Serie D 4 are also pretty hard to dislike.


----------



## brazil stogie

Allones Superiores, H Uppman Royal Robusto, Siglo II and MC4


----------



## jabuan

nfusion770 said:


> Does anyone not like Party Shorts? I don't think I have ever heard anything but praise. CoRo and Serie D 4 are also pretty hard to dislike.


 @TonyBrooklyn and others are so convincing that I bought two boxes blind. Still have yet to smoke one though.


----------



## djsmiles

jabuan said:


> @TonyBrooklyn and others are so convincing that I bought two boxes blind. Still have yet to smoke one though.


Lol. He was the reason I picked up my first box as well. However, the cigar is why I have bought several more boxes. They are a great little smoke.


----------



## Simon.G

New in the humidor for trials








[/URL]


----------



## jurgenph

nfusion770 said:


> Does anyone not like Party Shorts? I don't think I have ever heard anything but praise. CoRo and Serie D 4 are also pretty hard to dislike.


i have mixed feeling about them, but have not given up on them either.
best one i had was ROTT (2012, unknown box code), my first 5-pack purchase.
they went downhill from there, and are starting to recover, but i smoked them all now.

have a few more singled from a private sale, from a 2011 box, these are OK, but not great.

and two full boxes, summer 2012 box codes.

so yeah... i'm not done with 'em yet. i'll probably try to get a 2013 box as well.

J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jabuan said:


> @TonyBrooklyn and others are so convincing that I bought two boxes blind. Still have yet to smoke one though.





djsmiles said:


> Lol. He was the reason I picked up my first box as well. However, the cigar is why I have bought several more boxes. They are a great little smoke.





jurgenph said:


> i have mixed feeling about them, but have not given up on them either.
> best one i had was ROTT (2012, unknown box code), my first 5-pack purchase.
> they went downhill from there, and are starting to recover, but i smoked them all now.
> 
> have a few more singled from a private sale, from a 2011 box, these are OK, but not great.
> 
> and two full boxes, summer 2012 box codes.
> 
> so yeah... i'm not done with 'em yet. i'll probably try to get a 2013 box as well.
> 
> J.


You know guys i think they are great cigars! I always say to people if you buy them and don't like them i will take them off your hands. I still have not had one person take me up on my offer! Glad you like them!


----------



## thebigk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know guys i think they are great cigars! I always say to people if you buy them and don't like them i will take them off your hands. I still have not had one person take me up on my offer! Glad you like them!


 Hey Tony question I just pick up some 06 shorts should I expect them to be great or are they getting to old ? I have read on here that some sticks age to long and become uneventful


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebigk said:


> Hey Tony question I just pick up some 06 shorts should I expect them to be great or are they getting to old ? I have read on here that some sticks age to long and become uneventful


To be honest i prefer them on the fresh side like most of the Cuban Cigars i smoke. That being said they age very well i have some 07's i save for special mornings!:dude:


----------



## thebigk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> To be honest i prefer them on the fresh side like most of the Cuban Cigars i smoke. That being said they age very well i have some 07's i save for special mornings!:dude:


 Thanks... looking forward to them as they will be my first aged Habano


----------



## nfusion770

jabuan said:


> @TonyBrooklyn and others are so convincing that I bought two boxes blind. Still have yet to smoke one though.


They are a pretty sound bet.



jurgenph said:


> i have mixed feeling about them, but have not given up on them either.
> best one i had was ROTT (2012, unknown box code), my first 5-pack purchase.
> they went downhill from there, and are starting to recover, but i smoked them all now.
> 
> have a few more singled from a private sale, from a 2011 box, these are OK, but not great.
> 
> and two full boxes, summer 2012 box codes.
> 
> so yeah... i'm not done with 'em yet. i'll probably try to get a 2013 box as well.
> 
> J.


I have gone through 2 boxes and started buying 50 cabs. They need a little rest, just like all cigars, but after a month they're a great way to spend 45 minutes.


----------



## pippin925

Received my first order. Partagas Serie D no 4 & Boli PCs


----------



## ColdSmoker

Boli PCs


----------



## Breezy818

ColdSmoker said:


> Boli PCs


Those look awesome! One of my favorites and go tos!

A 10 pack of Punch Punch Tubos for myself. They look better than expected. BAM FEB 13.


----------



## aea6574

A 15 pack of CoRos and a box of Party Shorts, will try to remember to take a pic when they get out of the freezer.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Habano

2003 Original release Cohiba Siglo VI.










2002 Partagas Lusitania's Cab of 50.


----------



## wctaylor89

My first CC purchase!! Partagas shorts. They look good to me but I'll let the wise ones chirp in. Can't wait to start the collecting and aging begin.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Purched a 10 box of Cohiba 5 Secretos.


----------



## StogieJim

@wctaylor89 looks good brother. Congrats!


----------



## Hubby

wctaylor89 said:


> My first CC purchase!! Partagas shorts. They look good to me but I'll let the wise ones chirp in. Can't wait to start the collecting and aging begin.


Looks good man! Congrats on your FIRST purchase...


----------



## thebigk

Just pick up a few things
View attachment 80527

5- 12 PL Montecarlos
6- 06 Parti Shorts


----------



## crgcpro

Yum Yum Rum Rum!


----------



## StogieJim

@crgcpro I've got to ask brother, what is it you do for a living? You always get the best of the best. Very impressive mang!


----------



## crgcpro

Jimbo: I have been a PGA Professional for 25 years. I currently manage a great course in MD.


----------



## asmartbull

CF Customs.....Love these cigars...


----------



## Jordan23

Few goodies came in: 2012 RASS, 2012 RG Pc's and 2012 HD Palmas


----------



## StogieJim

crgcpro said:


> Jimbo: I have been a PGA Professional for 25 years. I currently manage a great course in MD.


That would be a dream come true! That's great man


----------



## Habano

Another intact jar for the collection.


----------



## brazil stogie

Nice jar


----------



## StogieJim

These landed today! Wrapper cracks at the foot of about 5 of the 10 (on the back side). Oh well the last shipment over a year ago was the same deal. I don't want to deal with that hassle. Ill live with it 

It arrived 6 days after shipping which is pretty awesome!


----------



## pippin925

Nice buy Jim, I've been thinking of picking up Monti No 4s on my next order.


----------



## bresdogsr

Boli PC on the way my first purchase. Will post a pic when they arrive.


----------



## piperdown

bresdogsr said:


> Boli PC on the way my first purchase. Will post a pic when they arrive.


Great first purchase, Boli pcs smoke very well.


----------



## KcJason1

10Box of 09' Party 898's to hand out to the groomsmen and dads at my wedding! Thanks to a Generous BOTL.

And another box of Partagas shorts for daily smoking!


----------



## brazil stogie

got my first shipment in today, very happy to pay much lower prices! I mean, SO HAPPY about saving big bucks, cheers fellas!


----------



## AndyJCL

Came across this gem and couldn't pass up the opportunity to pick up some 1991 Cuban Davidoffs #1 . Last year of Cuban Davioffs.


----------



## brazil stogie

AndyJCL said:


> Came across this gem and couldn't pass up the opportunity to pick up some 1991 Cuban Davidoffs #1 . Last year of Cuban Davioffs.


Very very nice Andy


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Rafael Gonzales - Perlas
Partagas - Super Partagas 
H. Upmann - Regalias 
Hoyo De Monterrey - Palmas Extra

I still have two more boxes coming with this shipment and then I'm done buying Habanos this year (I drew the line in the sand for NC purchases this summer). My wife is an extraordinarily understanding woman, but even she has her limits :biggrin:

View attachment 80711


----------



## wctaylor89

Tobias Lutz said:


> Rafael Gonzales - Perlas
> Partagas - Super Partagas
> H. Upmann - Regalias
> Hoyo De Monterrey - Palmas Extra
> 
> I still have two more boxes coming with this shipment and then I'm done buying Habanos this year (I drew the line in the sand for NC purchases this summer). My wife is an extraordinarily understanding women, but even she has her limits :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 80711


Very nice!!!


----------



## thegunslinger

Both DEC 12 boxes.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

NOV 11 Box of Cohiba Secretos.. My first purchase, how does it look?


----------



## StogieJim

2012 box landed today:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

After looking for the better part of a year I finally got my hands on a box of Sir Winstons. :biggrin: I've never been so eager to have a box make it through customs. They are in the freezer now.


----------



## bpegler

Some cigars rolled for me by Carlos Fernandez. Extra Fuerte Behikes (About 7 inches x 52 RG).

Definitely an after dinner with a full stomach smoke...


----------



## commonsenseman

bpegler said:


> View attachment 45971
> 
> 
> Some cigars rolled for me by Carlos Fernandez. Extra Fuerte Behikes (About 7 inches x 52 RG).
> 
> Definitely an after dinner with a full stomach smoke...


Whoa.


----------



## Hubby

Just ordered my first box last night! One box just to test things out and see how it goes... If all goes well then I will probably order 3 more boxes once this one comes in... It is my birthday next month after :biggrin: Cant wait till they get here!


----------



## CeeGar

Tobias Lutz said:


> Rafael Gonzales - Perlas
> Partagas - Super Partagas
> H. Upmann - Regalias
> Hoyo De Monterrey - Palmas Extra
> 
> I still have two more boxes coming with this shipment and then I'm done buying Habanos this year (I drew the line in the sand for NC purchases this summer). My wife is an extraordinarily understanding woman, but even she has her limits :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 80711


Ah, padawan...there is a secret method that will allow you to skate by for eternity. A new pair of shoes for her for every shipment you get. It works twofold, you see. She provides absolution for your nasty cigar habit and it limits how much you might spend on yourself. :wink:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CeeGar said:


> Ah, padawan...there is a secret method that will allow you to skate by for eternity. A new pair of shoes for her for every shipment you get. It works twofold, you see. She provides absolution for your nasty cigar habit and it limits how much you might spend on yourself. :wink:


Do I owe her two pairs if the same order comes in two different packages? :biggrin:

Arrived today:

View attachment 80796


Quintero - Brevas
Punch - Petit Coronation Tube

:smoke2:


----------



## ejewell

bpegler said:


> View attachment 45971
> 
> 
> Some cigars rolled for me by Carlos Fernandez. Extra Fuerte Behikes (About 7 inches x 52 RG).
> 
> Definitely an after dinner with a full stomach smoke...


I would definitely like to see one unwrapped if possible. lol


----------



## bpegler

ejewell said:


> I would definitely like to see one unwrapped if possible. lol


Cohiba Robusto, left, for scale.

Carlos Fernandez Behike, right.


----------



## ejewell

That's a cigar!


----------



## UTKhodgy

bpegler said:


> View attachment 46007
> 
> 
> Cohiba Robusto, left, for scale.
> 
> Carlos Fernandez Behike, right.


Now THAT is what Tennessee is all about. GO VOLS.


----------



## CeeGar

bpegler said:


> View attachment 46007
> 
> 
> Cohiba Robusto, left, for scale.
> 
> Carlos Fernandez Behike, right.


Beautiful, dark chocolate looking wrapper on that beast, Pegler. I'll bet it tastes just as good as it looks!


----------



## jurgenph

bpegler said:


> Some cigars rolled for me by Carlos Fernandez. Extra Fuerte Behikes (About 7 inches x 52 RG).


did you order those directly with CF? or are those from that GB?
i'm waiting on a bundle myself 

J.


----------



## bpegler

jurgenph said:


> did you order those directly with CF? or are those from that GB?
> i'm waiting on a bundle myself
> 
> J.


Direct order. I met Carlos a few years ago when he was rolling at a LCdH I was visiting. I've been a loyal customer ever since.

These cigars are very unusual for such freshly rolled bundles. No bite at all, lots of black cherries and cocoa.

And indeed, Go Vols!


----------



## brazil stogie

Monday I should get a box of Monte A, very excited to try those.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just got these out of the freezer.


----------



## thebigk

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Just got these out of the freezer.


 Very nice looking smokes


----------



## szyzk

Just popped a box of La Esceps in the freezer


----------



## shaun341

my first non split cc purchase. box of boli pcs and party shorts



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hubby

YES.... My first CC have landed... Quick too... Ordered Last Wednesday night(9/25) and delivered today(9/30)... Excited for my first picture post... Boli PCS







Now that I drooled for a while.. They are in a 2 plastic bags and going into the freezer for 5 days.... Checked em over no mold or anything like that... Now that this transaction went well I will be ordering a bigger transaction next Wednesday!


----------



## Hubby

shaun341 said:


> my first non split cc purchase. box of boli pcs and party shorts
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


LOL.. I purchased the Bolivar PCS too! :biggrin:


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> YES.... My first CC have landed... Quick too... Ordered Last Wednesday night(9/25) and delivered today(9/30)... Excited for my first picture post... Boli PCS
> 
> Now that I drooled for a while.. They are in a 2 plastic bags and going into the freezer for 5 days.... Checked em over no mold or anything like that... Now that this transaction went well I will be ordering a bigger transaction next Wednesday!


box code? lol


----------



## Hubby

Damn! LOL... MUR May 13


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Damn! LOL... MUR May 13


Nice. I had a box of FEB 13, pretty damn good. prolly gonna put in an order tomorrow for 2 or 3 boxes. Party shorts, BBFs, and idk what else. might cut it at that. or throw on some BPCs

:smoke:


----------



## Hubby

Yea I'm thinking a box of Partags Shorts, Ramon Allones Specially Selected, Hoyo De Montrey Epicure No.2 for the next order


----------



## Breezy818

These little guys showed up today. (Attachment wouldn't load)

Couple boxes of:
ERDM. Demi Tasse


----------



## bresdogsr

First box Boli PC MUR ABR13 Seems like a popular stick


----------



## sjcruiser36

Trying to branch out from my usual smokes, so random sampler to mix things up.

R&J Tubo #1 
R&J Mille Fleur
Qual D'Orsay Corona
Hoyo Epicure #1 
Upmann Corona Major Tubo


----------



## ejewell

Trini Reyes TAS ABR 13
Boli PC MUR MAR 13
Party Shorts TAL ENE 13

In the words of Ice Cube, today was a good day.


----------



## JG5000

A sight for sore eyes. Enjoy!



ejewell said:


> Trini Reyes TAS ABR 13
> Boli PC MUR MAR 13
> Party Shorts TAL ENE 13
> 
> In the words of Ice Cube, today was a good day.


----------



## ejewell

@commonsenseman

Thanks for the RG bump man! Funny you have the same box codes, haha. I smoked a Trini Reyes last night and pulled a party short from the boxes, they're in transition to the freezer now.

The Trini Reyes was definitely the most different CC I've smoked. Maybe due to the travelling it had done. I think I'm gonna like them and they smell amazing.


----------



## commonsenseman

ejewell said:


> @commonsenseman
> 
> Thanks for the RG bump man! Funny you have the same box codes, haha. I smoked a Trini Reyes last night and pulled a party short from the boxes, they're in transition to the freezer now.
> 
> The Trini Reyes was definitely the most different CC I've smoked. Maybe due to the travelling it had done. I think I'm gonna like them and they smell amazing.


I'm glad I finally met someone less patient than me :wink:

I had a box of 12 Reyes from an earlier box code (late 2012), which QUICKLY prompted the purchase of a full box from your box code. I love them.


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> Trini Reyes TAS ABR 13
> Boli PC MUR MAR 13
> Party Shorts TAL ENE 13
> 
> In the words of Ice Cube, today was a good day.


Looking good brother... I should have 3 boxes landing next week also.... Def. let us know how the Trini is when you try it, I was looking at a box of those also!


----------



## commonsenseman

Hubby said:


> Looking good brother... I should have 3 boxes landing next week also.... Def. let us know how the Trini is when you try it, I was looking at a box of those also!


Nobody buy those Trinidads!!!! They suck.


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Looking good brother... I should have 3 boxes landing next week also.... Def. let us know how the Trini is when you try it, I was looking at a box of those also!


Definitely different. Not bad. I'll revisit once they come out of the freezer



commonsenseman said:


> Nobody buy those Trinidads!!!! They suck.


Lol you just don't wanna share, right?


----------



## commonsenseman

ejewell said:


> Lol you just don't wanna share, right?


I don't want my vendor to run out before I have time to stock up.....


----------



## AndyJCL

Picked up a couple of Cohiba 1966 from a fellow brother


----------



## Hubby

AndyJCL said:


> Picked up a couple of Cohiba 1966 from a fellow brother


Now those are the Cubans of my dreams!!!!!!! Nice buy! :biggrin:


----------



## Hubby

commonsenseman said:


> I don't want my vendor to run out before I have time to stock up.....


LOL


----------



## Salty

My first purchase of CCs arrived yesterday. Had to wait till today to pick it up from the Post Office. I took the sage advice from the kind folks here at Puff. Got the Boli PCs, and Parti Shorts to start off with. They arrived exactly five business days after I ordered. I ordered them on 10/10, and they arrived on 10/17. Five days minus Sunday, and Columbus Day. Headed up to my folks for a family celebration this weekend. I plan on gifting a few to a friend who lives near my parents. I am smoking one of each ROTT. Good start to the weekend. Thanks for all the help!:tu

Gratefully yours,
Salty


----------



## commonsenseman

^^^ Nice pickups!


----------



## Hubby

Nice score Salty!


----------



## thebigk

Pick up a fiver of PLPC's for what I think was a good price


----------



## TTecheTTe

Crossing my fingers that a reship of '08 Boli Shorts arrive soon. Siglo IIs and Shorts this week and a Parti cab last week:



Boxes of BCJs, Parti Shorts and a Super and Monte 4s last month. Note the boxes shipped "cigars" that arrived in 5 days!







[/URL]



AndyJCL said:


> Picked up a couple of Cohiba 1966 from a fellow brother


How are they? Those, CoRo and Monte 520 have been on my list all year, and have been looking at them again this month. Did get mt first Cohibas this month.



Salty said:


> My first purchase of CCs arrived yesterday. Had to wait till today to pick it up from the Post Office. I took the sage advice from the kind folks here at Puff. Got the Boli PCs, and Parti Shorts to start off with. They arrived exactly five business days after I ordered. I ordered them on 10/10, and they arrived on 10/17. Five days minus Sunday, and Columbus Day. Headed up to my folks for a family celebration this weekend. I plan on gifting a few to a friend who lives near my parents. I am smoking one of each ROTT. Good start to the weekend. Thanks for all the help!:tu
> 
> Gratefully yours,
> Salty


Congrats, you have great taste! . BCJs and Partis are my daily smokes.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nice pick up guys.


----------



## Hubby

Thanks to @TTecheTTe and @TonyBrooklyn (AKA..The Parti Shorts cheerleaders) :biggrin: Parti Shorts are in the order I just placed last week!!!!!! This one is taking longer, so fingers crossed they get through! As I splurged on a box for my birthday...


----------



## Hubby

TTecheTTe said:


> Crossing my fingers that a reship of '08 Boli Shorts arrive soon. Siglo IIs and Shorts this week and a Parti cab last week:
> 
> 
> 
> Boxes of BCJs, Parti Shorts and a Super and Monte 4s last month. Note the boxes shipped "cigars" that arrived in 5 days!
> [/URL]
> 
> How are they? Those, CoRo and Monte 520 have been on my list all year, and have been looking at them again this month. Did get mt first Cohibas this month.
> 
> Congrats, you have great taste! . BCJs and Partis are my daily smokes.


PS... Whats that address again TT??? I'm moving in... I'm potty trained, can load a dishwasher, and mow the lawn... I will work for cigars also!!!! :rockon:


----------



## D307P

Met with some friends at a lounge for an event. I had gifted one of the guys a La Aurora Preferidos Diamond a month ago, and he surprised me with a Cuaba Salomones. I spoke to one of the other guys and had told him I wanted to place my first order and read on here about Boli PC, RASS, Pati Shorts, and Parti Series D No 4 and probably wanted to go with them.

He said I should try a couple first before buying a boxes and sold me a few he had stored away. Got 2 Ramon Allones Gigantes, 2 Quai d'Orsay Imperiales, 2 Partagás Serie P No. 2, and 2 Boli Royal Coronas.

My questions is, if I smoke the RA Gigantes, Boli RC and Parti Series, will they give me an idea of what the RASS, the Boli PC, and the Parti Shorts/SD 2 will be like or too much of a difference?


----------



## D307P

In my picture above, I am not 100% sure the Partagas is a Serie P No. 2. It is 6 inches long. I didn't check the box he was getting them out and just looked on net to see what it probably was. The band is different than the No.2s I see, so if anyone can tell me for sure I would appreciate it. Thanks Dave


----------



## mpls

It's not a serie p no 2. I know there was like a variety five pack of cuban pyramids and they were 6.1x52 and the party one had that label. There was also the party grand pyramid w that label, but I think it was over 7 inches long.


----------



## Hubby

Here we go... The Birthday order arrived today.. All cigars are checked, in good condition, and on the way to the freezer for a bit...

Party Shorts(25 ct)--> TAL ENE 13
San Cristobal El Principle(25 ct)--> AME MAY 13
Montecristo 520(my birthday splurge box)(10 ct)--> AME SEPT 12


----------



## jurgenph

slb bolivar belicoso finos

no pic, it's taking a freezer nap.


J.


----------



## ejewell

jurgenph said:


> slb bolivar belicoso finos
> 
> no pic, it's taking a freezer nap.
> 
> J.


I'm thinking about two boxes of Bolivars, the SLB BBFs being one of them. Petit robusto regional release the other... Depends on how the budget pops up in 2 weeks. I went pretty rough this month... lol.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hubby said:


> Montecristo 520(my birthday splurge box)(10 ct)--> AME SEPT 12


Those look awesome!


----------



## greige matter

Good friend was in Vienna last week and brought me back a gift.
View attachment 81457


----------



## greige matter

Screwed up the attachment. Here it is.
View attachment 81458


----------



## JJ3

Hubby said:


> Here we go... The Birthday order arrived today.. All cigars are checked, in good condition, and on the way to the freezer for a bit...
> 
> Party Shorts(25 ct)--> TAL ENE 13
> San Cristobal El Principle(25 ct)--> AME MAY 13
> Montecristo 520(my birthday splurge box)(10 ct)--> AME SEPT 12


Those 520s look so good. Happy belated bday!


----------



## Habano




----------



## jurgenph

Habano said:


>


OOH! are they officially available now?

J.


----------



## john_007

Habano said:


>


Enjoy that is a special buy.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Couple of CoRo's, Siglo VI's (x5), Diplomatico #2 (x5) and Por Larranaga Los Andes Petit Pyramid (x5). Those drawers from Forrest would surely come in handy right now.


----------



## sligub

Finally I've managed to source one without bending over for UK prices.




























Happy boy today.


----------



## CeeGar

Very nice, Ross. Congrats!


----------



## commonsenseman

That's a thing of Beauty Ross, congrats!


----------



## BamaDoc77




----------



## Frinkiac7

Pulled the trigger on some RASS because I hadn't seen them available with my supplier for a while. Except this week they have RA Gigantes...maybe I should have waited!


----------



## Slowreaction

Made my second order and decided to use another supplier. Receive these in 6 days.


----------



## commonsenseman

Whoa, nice pickup.....:shocked:


----------



## john_007

Slowreaction said:


> Made my second order and decided to use another supplier. Receive these in 6 days.


After some of my recent purchases im really trying to not spend so much moola on so few cigars, but these pics sure are making it hard. Great buy and enjoy brother truly beautiful sticks. :smoke:


----------



## chargerfan




----------



## JPinDC

Gorgeous picture.


----------



## SigMike




----------



## brazil stogie

Partagas 898, El principes, PL PC, Cohibas IV, Robusto and Lanceros. No more for this year!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Just placed my first CC (and first box) order for a box of Bolivar PCs based on the recommendations on the forum. I went with a modest first order based on budget and just to get my feet wet. Looking forward to smoking one ROTT!


----------



## Horsefeathers

sligub said:


> Finally I've managed to source one without bending over for UK prices.


If I may ask a question probably better suited for the questions you think are too stupid to ask thread, why is there one stick in the jar wrapped in white?


----------



## sligub

Horsefeathers said:


> If I may ask a question probably better suited for the questions you think are too stupid to ask thread, why is there one stick in the jar wrapped in white?


They are quite tightly packed, the paper wrapped one makes it easier to get the first one out. Not as stupid question at all..


----------



## Horsefeathers

Ahh, I see. Makes perfect sense. Thanks!


----------



## flyinillini75




----------



## sjcruiser36

flyinillini75 said:


> View attachment 46599
> View attachment 46599


Nice haul!!!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

This one has been on the short list for quite some time!!!


----------



## thebigk

A fiver of 2006 -PL Edición Regional Alemania and a 2010 Partagás Culebras 
sorry no pic


----------



## huynha

Did some research, found a reputable vendor and placed an order for my first box of Cubans on 11/7. They arrived 11/15, vacuum sealed and all labels in tact. The aroma of these Bolivar Petit Coronas is amazing.


----------



## john_007

huynha said:


> Did some research, found a reputable vendor and placed an order for my first box of Cubans on 11/7. They arrived 11/15, vacuum sealed and all labels in tact. The aroma of these Bolivar Petit Coronas is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 46637


Great choice and great smokes, welcome to the dark side. Look out below, abandon all hope and all that junk. :smoke2:


----------



## Ky70

The eagle recently landed...BBF, RASS and HDM Epicure #1 .


----------



## djsmiles

My re-ship came in.


----------



## tnlawyer

djsmiles said:


> My re-ship came in.


I'm going to be placing my first order later this month. Did they give you any grief about the re-ship?


----------



## commonsenseman

@djsmiles I always love happy endings!
@Ky70 Congrats on a great order!


----------



## djsmiles

tnlawyer said:


> I'm going to be placing my first order later this month. Did they give you any grief about the re-ship?


This is the second time this year I have needed a reshipment, from the same vendor. Once in February; and this one. I have never had a single problem. Most reputable vendors are very good about it. Even the mold covered sticks I got from another vendor this past summer was very helpful.


----------



## Ky70

commonsenseman said:


> @djsmiles I always love happy endings!
> @Ky70 Congrats on a great order!


Thank you Jeff


----------



## OnePyroTec

Nothing special this time around, just a half dozen customs robustos.


----------



## UTKhodgy

@Ky70 - The BBF and RASS may be in my next order

@tnlawyer - Got a lot in common with your username


----------



## madmarvcr

Thanks goes to DrBen

Monticristo Edmundo
Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## tnlawyer

djsmiles said:


> This is the second time this year I have needed a reshipment, from the same vendor. Once in February; and this one. I have never had a single problem. Most reputable vendors are very good about it. Even the mold covered sticks I got from another vendor this past summer was very helpful.


Thanks. Makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## tnlawyer

@UTKhodgy so there are at least 2 bastards on this board :lol:


----------



## Ky70

UTKhodgy said:


> @Ky70 - The BBF and RASS may be in my next order


Nice! I'm being patient and haven't smoked anything yet but I don't know how long that will last.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A five pack sampler of La Flor de Cano Grandioso Asia Regionals! And they've arrived today! :whoo:


----------



## Passprotection

Damselnotindistress said:


> A five pack sampler of La Flor de Cano Grandioso Asia Regionals! And they've arrived today! :whoo:


Nice! Got a pic?


----------



## john_007

Among others Finally my box of Cohiba Piramides arived yesterday, sadly 3 were cracked beyond repair. So i sent them back this morning and will wait for a reship. I'm pretty upset to have this happen as they were th most perfect cigars i have ever laid my eyes on, construction was amazing and they were oily little to no veins. Any way hopefully ill have them soon.


----------



## thebigk

Damselnotindistress said:


> A five pack sampler of La Flor de Cano Grandioso Asia Regionals! And they've arrived today! :whoo:


 They are number one on Christmas wish list Hope Santa sees how nice I have been


----------



## thegunslinger

JL Seleccion #4 RE 2010 Asia Pacifico. PRA JUN 10 - Smell delicious.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Passprotection said:


> Nice! Got a pic?


No :sorry: Haven't come up with the technology of the times to do such yet!


----------



## NuG

I put in a small order for a box of Montecristo #5 's, 2 boxes of QyH Brevas and a 100 count of Cohiba Clubs. Now the wait begins.


----------



## Breezy818

These baby's just landed. A recent sale......I couldn't resist.


----------



## jurgenph

bundle of freshly rolled CF piramides arrived today.


J.


----------



## madmarvcr

I only have 4 Punch Royal Coronas left, so this time got

Punch Punch (Feb-2013)


----------



## concig

Got these today.


----------



## madmarvcr

Cohiba Siglo V Tubo - two 3-packs

Got these on Weds in time for my Birthday on black friday 11/29


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## BlueDevil07

10-count box of Monte Petit Edmundos (box date MAY 13).


----------



## ejewell

BlueDevil07 said:


> 10-count box of Monte Petit Edmundos (box date MAY 13).


I have *GOTTT* to get me some of those... ugh. been saving money though


----------



## A.McSmoke

Grabbed these over the weekend in Nassau at Havana Central in Atlantis


----------



## tnlawyer

So I placed my first order....a box of Bolivar PC, a box of Partagas Serie D #4 , and a box of Diplomaticos #2 . Was surprised to find a package on my desk just 5 days after placing the order! Will probably be ordering some more in a few weeks. Box of MC #2 , box of Bolivar BF, a box of RASS, and a box of MC Edmundos. Thoughts on any of these?


----------



## john_007

tnlawyer said:


> So I placed my first order....a box of Bolivar PC, a box of Partagas Serie D #4 , and a box of Diplomaticos #2 . Was surprised to find a package on my desk just 5 days after placing the order! Will probably be ordering some more in a few weeks. Box of MC #2 , box of Bolivar BF, a box of RASS, and a box of MC Edmundos. Thoughts on any of these?


I personally think the petite edmundos are better ROTT, they might be better in general. just my .02 either way great pickups.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Robaina Farmies, Hamlet Salomones and a Hector Prieto custom roll......smell is unbelievable!


----------



## djsmiles

BamaDoc77 said:


> Robaina Farmies, Hamlet Salomones and a Hector Prieto custom roll......smell is unbelievable!


mg:


----------



## tnlawyer

john_007 said:


> I personally think the petite edmundos are better ROTT, they might be better in general. just my .02 either way great pickups.


Thanks. Might go with the petites instead.


----------



## kylej1

BamaDoc77 said:


> Robaina Farmies, Hamlet Salomones and a Hector Prieto custom roll......smell is unbelievable!


My man! Doing it the right way. The farmies always surprise me.

Got a 5er of these in today.


----------



## ejewell

kylej1 said:


> My man! Doing it the right way. The farmies always surprise me.
> 
> Got a 5er of these in today.


I'm lost. what's a farmie? lol


----------



## kylej1

ejewell said:


> I'm lost. what's a farmie? lol


When you visit the Robaina farm, the cigars they roll are referred to as "farmies" by some, i.e. rolled on the farm.


----------



## chargerfan

898's from 07 and some 98 Fundadores.


----------



## tedski

A cab of PLPC [Feb 08].


----------



## Hubby

BamaDoc77 said:


> Robaina Farmies, Hamlet Salomones and a Hector Prieto custom roll......smell is unbelievable!


Okay @BamaDoc77 isn't allowed to post any more pics!!!! I starting to think about turning to a life of crimes so I can rob his cigar collection... Nothing else, just his cigars!!!!! :lol:


----------



## BamaDoc77

Hubby said:


> Okay @BamaDoc77 isn't allowed to post any more pics!!!! I starting to think about turning to a life of crimes so I can rob his cigar collection... Nothing else, just his cigars!!!!! :lol:


Thanks! But before you do, I should warn you that my cigar collection pales in comparison to my gun collection


----------



## Hubby

Alright I guess I will just keep my day job and drool at your pics!!!! LOL


----------



## kuntry08

A.McSmoke said:


> Grabbed these over the weekend in Nassau at Havana Central in Atlantis


I'm heading to the Nassau this weekend. How were they're prices?


----------



## djsmiles

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks! But before you do, I should warn you that my cigar collection pales in comparison to my gun collection


A man after my own heart. :beerchug:


----------



## A.McSmoke

kuntry08 said:


> I'm heading to the Nassau this weekend. How were they're prices?


Prices were a little on the high side but expected that being at a major resort. Not too much higher than what you see in most sites.


----------



## ejewell

GIGGITY.

 :dance:


----------



## Kane R

Montecristo Habana cuba cigarillos. 
Cohiba Cigarillos ******. 
Cohiba Siglo IV.

Was in the Bahamas. It was a great time. The cohiba cigarillos are just cigarettes and they are amazing


----------



## tnlawyer

3 boxes arrived today. Merry Christmas to me. :lol: Still have one box of MC Petite Edmundos that should arrive later this week.

View attachment 82435
View attachment 82436
View attachment 82437


----------



## Hubby

Looking good @ejewell mine are away for a LONG nap! I need to splurge and get another box, but I really want the Grand Edmundos also!


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Looking good @ejewell mine are away for a LONG nap! I need to splurge and get another box, but I really want the Grand Edmundos also!


I got them initially as my "for phd defense" cigars in 5 years... but I'm jonesin' for something fancier. I'm slowly selling off my NC and moving into CC. Kinda scares me as I feel CC lacks consistency. :/

I was also told by another BOTL I should get at those GE's but idk where to find a box at a reasonable price. 
@Passprotection you can have a couple but probably not these guys. :smoke:


----------



## Hubby

Yea I know the feeling... My two vendors are sold out... Saving for a box of 1966 Cohiba limited!


----------



## john_007

ejewell said:


> I got them initially as my "for phd defense" cigars in 5 years... but I'm jonesin' for something fancier. I'm slowly selling off my NC and moving into CC. Kinda scares me as I feel CC lacks consistency. :/
> 
> I was also told by another BOTL I should get at those GE's but idk where to find a box at a reasonable price.
> @Passprotection you can have a couple but probably not these guys. :smoke:


PM me if your looking for grnd edmundos at a reasonable price.


----------



## UTKhodgy

tnlawyer said:


> 3 boxes arrived today. Merry Christmas to me. :lol: Still have one box of MC Petite Edmundos that should arrive later this week.
> 
> View attachment 82435
> View attachment 82436
> View attachment 82437


I am hoping to have an eerily similar Tender Tennessee Christmas. Replace the Monte 2s with some Party 898s and you are looking at what I am hoping to get.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> I am hoping to have an eerily similar Tender Tennessee Christmas. Replace the Monte 2s with some Party 898s and you are looking at what I am hoping to get.


I want exactly what he has. I find myself straying more and more from NCs. lol.


----------



## Sprouthog

tnlawyer said:


> 3 boxes arrived today. Merry Christmas to me. :lol: Still have one box of MC Petite Edmundos that should arrive later this week.
> 
> View attachment 82435
> View attachment 82436
> View attachment 82437


Guessing my order went to your house. I'll give it a few more days before I come pick them up. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jp1979

Placed an order today for a 10 box of PSD4, 10 box of MC PE, and a 25 box of SCLH El Morro from 2003


----------



## thebigk

Nothing special








Punch Churchills
SUA EU00


----------



## tnlawyer

Box of MC Petite Edmundos arrived today. Also placed an order for a box of Fuertes today. This will be the last box I order for awhile...I swear :lol:

View attachment 82500


----------



## Carpenter69

john_007 said:


> Please read the stickys, post such as this are not allowed.


Are you a moderator?


----------



## john_007

Carpenter69 said:


> Are you a moderator?


Did not know i needed to be a moderator to try and help you understand the rules, sorry you took offense. It would probably be in your best interest to read them, but what do i know I'm not a moderator. :happy:


----------



## tnlawyer

Carpenter69 said:


> Are you a moderator?


What he's trying to tell you is that public forums are likely being monitored and the quickest way to dry up sources is to name them on a public forum such as this.


----------



## teedles915

Carpenter69 said:


> Are you a moderator?


He's not, but he was certainly correct in his assertion. If you are going to post in this forum please read the rules.


----------



## Carpenter69

john_007 said:


> Did not know i needed to be a moderator to try and help you understand the rules, sorry you took offense. It would probably be in your best interest to read them, but what do i know I'm not a moderator. :happy:


Im not offended. Maybe a pm would have been better is all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jp1979 said:


> Placed an order today for a 10 box of PSD4, 10 box of MC PE, and a 25 box of SCLH El Morro from 2003


Those El MORRO'S are a smart pick up they are off the hook.
Those PSD#4's ain't no slouches either!
Enjoy!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Put in an order for a 10-count box of Monte No. 2's. The pressure was too much (and I wanted more Christmas presents for myself).


----------



## wrx04

Partagas Shorts (2x25)
Partagas 8-9-8 (10)

My Xmas gift from the wife.


----------



## Carpenter69

wrx04 said:


> Partagas Shorts (2x25)
> Partagas 8-9-8 (10)
> 
> My Xmas gift from the wife.


Now that's a good wife!


----------



## knilas

Monte 4's and Party shorts. Next up is a box of Party 898 varnished and maybe some SCLH La Punta or RASS. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## JG5000

I met Alejandro Robaina's son while in Havana. He owned a great LCDH in the Miramar area of Havana and gave me a tour around. Wish I picked up some VR Unicos.
I will try to post a pic of him and I later, my lady has them on her camera.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Punch Punch Tubos and BCJs - door to door in 6 days!


----------



## tnlawyer

^Nice score!


----------



## sjcruiser36

A couple fivers of Partagas P2's, P4's and P5's.


----------



## greige matter

Box of H.Upmann 
half coronas. Will light one up tomorrow morning on the walk to the office.


----------



## djsmiles

These took a little longer than normal. I was gonna write them off. Nice post Christmas surprise.


----------



## Carpenter69

greige matter said:


> Box of H.Upmann
> half coronas. Will light one up tomorrow morning on the walk to the office.


Perfect crunch time winter smoke.


----------



## greige matter

Carpenter69 said:


> Perfect crunch time winter smoke.


Smoked one this morning. Perfect for the walk from the bus to my office. They are still young so should get better with age. Thanks to this forum I have the winter cigar I need.


----------



## knilas

Party shorts and Monte 4's. Arrived in less than a week...impressive


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Party Shorts
Por Larranaga Montecarlos
Quintero y Hermano Favoritos
Trinidad Reyes
Flor de Cano PCs
Fonseca Cadetes
Jose la Piedra Cremas
Por Larranaga Panetelas
RyJ Coronitas


----------



## thebigk

Tobias Lutz said:


> Party Shorts
> Por Larranaga Montecarlos
> Quintero y Hermano Favoritos
> Trinidad Reyes
> Flor de Cano PCs
> Fonseca Cadetes
> Jose la Piedra Cremas
> Por Larranaga Panetelas
> RyJ Coronitas


Damn :jaw:
Those Montecarlos are some great smokes


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> Party Shorts
> Por Larranaga Montecarlos
> Quintero y Hermano Favoritos
> Trinidad Reyes
> Flor de Cano PCs
> Fonseca Cadetes
> Jose la Piedra Cremas
> Por Larranaga Panetelas
> RyJ Coronitas


I really need to make a career move soon. :biggrin:


----------



## knilas

What he said. Nice haul Tobias!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Thanks guys- they're all bargain basements cigars (a couple are shortfiller), I just wanted to experiment with some cheaper sticks and see if I found anything that tickled my fancy for a regular smoke option.


----------



## knilas

Tobias Lutz said:


> Thanks guys- they're all bargain basements cigars (a couple are shortfiller), I just wanted to experiment with some cheaper sticks and see if I found anything that tickled my fancy for a regular smoke option.


Makes perfect sense to me buddy. Been thinking of doing the same thing, so I'll be interested to hear what your impressions are.


----------



## horton21

Some nice orders on this page. I'll add a humble contribution:

Bolivar CJs - MUR Feb. 13
Partagas 898 (10, varnished) - LAR May 12
LaGloria Cubana No.4 - MUR Jun 13


----------



## knilas

horton21 said:


> Some nice orders on this page. I'll add a humble contribution:
> 
> Bolivar CJs - MUR Feb. 13
> Partagas 898 (10, varnished) - LAR May 12
> LaGloria Cubana No.4 - MUR Jun 13
> 
> View attachment 47186
> 
> 
> View attachment 47187
> 
> 
> View attachment 47188
> 
> 
> View attachment 47189
> 
> 
> View attachment 47190


Nice looking stash there, Jon! I've been dying to try the Party 898's... enjoy!


----------



## Merovius

Damn Tobias, your "modest" Habanos collection just got upgraded!

As for me just a few singles:


----------



## BlueDevil07

These came today.


----------



## knilas

Those look good enough to eat! Better they'll be tasty!


----------



## greige matter

Tobias Lutz said:


> Thanks guys- they're all bargain basements cigars (a couple are shortfiller), I just wanted to experiment with some cheaper sticks and see if I found anything that tickled my fancy for a regular smoke option.


Let me know what you think of the Fonseca Cadetes. Been tempted to try them myself.


----------



## Merovius

A few more tubos, great for traveling!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Merovius said:


> A few more tubos, great for traveling!


I agree, tubes make it so much easier to grab one stick on the go, or place it in your pocket without having to take a 2 or 3 finger case. I have been acquiring more cigars in tubes or recirculating the empty ones that I have for the petite coronas when I only have time for a quick smoke.


----------



## Merovius

Lookie what I found! Didnt expect to find this in Tirana, sa surprize e bukur!



The take:
Siglo V Tubos
Unicos 2007
Monte 2 2011
RA EL 2011
Boli Finos 2010
Punch Punch Tubos 2009
Hoyo EL 2011
Monte Regata 2013
Boli Bulgaria 2011
Romeo Wide Church 2011
Upmann EL 2012



Behike 52s



Cohiba 1966 2011
More Monte 2s 2011
Paratagas 898 2012
Hoyo Epi Oct 2011 (plumey)
Monte EL 520 2012 (a lot of cigar)
Behike 54 2012


----------



## BlueDevil07

Merovius said:


> Lookie what I found! Didnt expect to find this in Tirana, sa surprize e bukur!
> 
> 
> 
> The take:
> Siglo V Tubos
> Unicos 2007
> Monte 2 2011
> RA EL 2011
> Boli Finos 2010
> Punch Punch Tubos 2009
> Hoyo EL 2011
> Monte Regata 2013
> Boli Bulgaria 2011
> Romeo Wide Church 2011
> Upmann EL 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Behike 52s
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba 1966 2011
> More Monte 2s 2011
> Paratagas 898 2012
> Hoyo Epi Oct 2011 (plumey)
> Monte EL 520 2012 (a lot of cigar)
> Behike 54 2012


That's a helluva haul! :smoke:


----------



## djsmiles

Merovius said:


> Lookie what I found! Didnt expect to find this in Tirana, sa surprize e bukur!
> 
> 
> 
> The take:
> Siglo V Tubos
> Unicos 2007
> Monte 2 2011
> RA EL 2011
> Boli Finos 2010
> Punch Punch Tubos 2009
> Hoyo EL 2011
> Monte Regata 2013
> Boli Bulgaria 2011
> Romeo Wide Church 2011
> Upmann EL 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Behike 52s
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba 1966 2011
> More Monte 2s 2011
> Paratagas 898 2012
> Hoyo Epi Oct 2011 (plumey)
> Monte EL 520 2012 (a lot of cigar)
> Behike 54 2012


Nice haul.


----------



## madmarvcr

Box of 10 - Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleur
Box of 10 - Monticristo No 2


----------



## knilas

madmarvcr said:


> Box of 10 - Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleur
> Box of 10 - Monticristo No 2
> 
> View attachment 47267
> 
> 
> View attachment 47268
> 
> 
> View attachment 47269


Beauties!


----------



## rtrimbath

Box of 10 Montecristo No. 2


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 82771
View attachment 82771
eace:


----------



## horton21

And I'm another guy that ordered a box of Monte 2 due to their recent . . . attention. I still have some left in my last box, but didn't want to run out and find them hard to get. Maybe this purchase was unnecessary right now, but what the heck it can't hurt to have a few more.


----------



## ejewell

horton21 said:


> And I'm another guy that ordered a box of Monte 2 due to their recent . . . attention. I still have some left in my last box, but didn't want to run out and find them hard to get. Maybe this purchase was unnecessary right now, but what the heck it can't hurt to have a few more.


I would like to mark this post... as I'm blaming you!! haha. jk. I just put in an order for a 25ct of Monte No.2 and decided I also wanted to try the RA Allones Extra... boom goes the pocketbook.


----------



## Hiroshiro

Today's Purchases
ERDM Tainos 
























Monti Especial
























Ramon Allones Phoenicio 30s

































The Smell on those....OMG


----------



## john_007

Hiroshiro said:


> Today's Purchases
> ERDM Tainos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monti Especial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon Allones Phoenicio 30s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smell on those....OMG


great looking smokes, enjoy.


----------



## thebigk

Hiroshiro said:


> Today's Purchases
> ERDM Tainos
> Monti Especial
> Ramon Allones Phoenicio 30s
> 
> The Smell on those....OMG


 Glad to see you made it to the dark side Dave
Enjoy those great looking smokes


----------



## Hiroshiro

thebigk said:


> Glad to see you made it to the dark side Dave
> Enjoy those great looking smokes


I swear It is all Peer Pressure!


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> I would like to mark this post... as I'm blaming you!! haha. jk. I just put in an order for a 25ct of Monte No.2 and decided I also wanted to try the RA Allones Extra... boom goes the pocketbook.


 @ejewell Hey man.. Let me know how those RA Allones Extra are if you smoke one ROTT... They are on my short list for my second order this year... :smoke2:


----------



## john_007

Hubby said:


> @ejewell Hey man.. Let me know how those RA Allones Extra are if you smoke one ROTT... They are on my short list for my second order this year... :smoke2:


I just picked up a box of the Ramon Allones Extra, and i can tell you so far they have been great. Good price point, and i love the size.


----------



## Hubby

Thanks @john_007 !!! Glad to hear it... I am really looking forward to those...


----------



## UTKhodgy

Monte 4s from July 2011(!!!) - RAL JUL 11









Monte 2s from April 2013 - Month that CA gave it #1 cigar of the year (wedding anniversary cigars so I won't know until August)


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> Monte 4s from July 2011(!!!) - RAL JUL 11
> 
> Monte 2s from April 2013 - Month that CA gave it #1 cigar of the year (wedding anniversary cigars so I won't know until August)


Still jealous. haha.


----------



## ejewell

Double Post, sorry


----------



## mvorbrodt

Cohiba Behike Selection 3 Box, for a friend's bday


----------



## Carpenter69

Montecristo Sublimes. Pictures to follow later.


----------



## Merovius

@Hiroshiro Those look fantastic!

With our final days in Rome we popped into the Fincato LCDH. @TonyBrooklyn Emiliano sends his regards.



The spoils:

Punch Punch Tubos Apr 11
RASS Dec 11
Trinidad Apr 11
*Rest are 2013*
Partagas P2
Partagas Lusitania
Monte 2
Monte Double Edmundo
Bolivar Belicosos Finos 
Romeo Wides
Vegas Robaina Unicos
Cohiba Mad5



Quick question, of the 2013s which are good ROTT? Im pretty sure Im gonna go for a box of Monte 2s and Partagas P2's but Id like to sample at least one of each, buy a few boxes of the ones I like so I can get 'em well rested.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Merovius said:


> @Hiroshiro Those look fantastic!
> 
> With our final days in Rome we popped into the Fincato LCDH. @TonyBrooklyn Emiliano sends his regards.
> 
> 
> 
> The spoils:
> 
> Punch Punch Tubos Apr 11
> RASS Dec 11
> Trinidad Apr 11
> *Rest are 2013*
> Partagas P2
> Partagas Lusitania
> Monte 2
> Monte Double Edmundo
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Romeo Wides
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> Cohiba Mad5
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, of the 2013s which are good ROTT? Im pretty sure Im gonna go for a box of Monte 2s and Partagas P2's but Id like to sample at least one of each, buy a few boxes of the ones I like so I can get 'em well rested.
> 
> Thanks!


I am honored that he remembers me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The monties and Partagas are smoking great ROTT!
Thanks for sharing your wonderful time!


----------



## Hiroshiro

Merovius said:


> @Hiroshiro Those look fantastic!
> 
> With our final days in Rome we popped into the Fincato LCDH. @TonyBrooklyn Emiliano sends his regards.
> 
> The spoils:
> 
> Punch Punch Tubos Apr 11
> RASS Dec 11
> Trinidad Apr 11
> *Rest are 2013*
> Partagas P2
> Partagas Lusitania
> Monte 2
> Monte Double Edmundo
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Romeo Wides
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> Cohiba Mad5
> 
> Quick question, of the 2013s which are good ROTT? Im pretty sure Im gonna go for a box of Monte 2s and Partagas P2's but Id like to sample at least one of each, buy a few boxes of the ones I like so I can get 'em well rested.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Man! Nice Pick ups too! Right now I'm liking 2013 P2s and Monti 2s. I have a 10 box of Genios that a great right now too. Secretos were great this year tho They should be hitting their Sleep button in a couple of months...


----------



## kuntry08

Just placed an order for some Monte Petit Edmundos......can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## tnlawyer

@Hiroshiro what's with the "Smoking Kills" stickers on the boxes? I've never seen that before.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

tnlawyer said:


> @Hiroshiro what's with the "Smoking Kills" stickers on the boxes? I've never seen that before.


Some countries require more aggressive anti-smoking labeling than others.


----------



## tnlawyer

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Some countries require more aggressive anti-smoking labeling than others.


Yeah I've seen the pictures of black lungs on cigarette packs in Thailand but never seen anything on cigar boxes.


----------



## ejewell

@horton21 ... I told you ... this was your fault! :rofl:

Wahooo! They landed. And check out the box code on those No. 2's!

:smoke:


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> @horton21 ... I told you ... this was your fault! :rofl:
> 
> Wahooo! They landed. And check out the box code on those No. 2's!
> 
> :smoke:


I HATE YOU!!! I really want those Ramon Extras!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> I HATE YOU!!! I really want those Ramon Extras!!! :biggrin:


gettabahx.


----------



## Hubby

Im saving for my dream box... Its hard must stop looking at puff!!!! To many goodies... LOL


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Im saving for my dream box... Its hard must stop looking at puff!!!! To many goodies... LOL


which isss?


----------



## Hubby

Cohiba 1966 limitado 2011


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Cohiba 1966 limitado 2011


That's an easy 2, maybe 3 boxes of Monte's! 50/75 v 10. So much more smoke :smoke:


----------



## Hubby

LOL... Yea I know dont remind me! HA HA


----------



## D307P

10 ct box of Partagas Serie D #4 
10 ct box of Partagas Serie P #2 
30 ct Monte #2 . I'm splitting the Montes with 2 other guys, the Partagas are all mine.


----------



## knilas

Nice haul of some tasty smokes Dave!


----------



## horton21

Excellent! Let us know when you fire one up.



ejewell said:


> @horton21 ... I told you ... this was your fault! :rofl:
> 
> Wahooo! They landed. And check out the box code on those No. 2's!
> 
> :smoke:


----------



## teamgotoil

Man I envy you guys! I guess I don't have the stones or the money(to lose) to try to order any of these


----------



## BamaDoc77

A few more boxes of LFDC Grands and MUR BPCs


----------



## bresdogsr

VR Classicos Jul 12


----------



## Sprouthog

BBF's and RASS


----------



## LueyC

Monte #2 
JLP Cremas
Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extras


----------



## aea6574

Been a while, but just got a couple boxes of Monte 2s.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## jp1979

Juan Lopez no.2


----------



## Frinkiac7

10-count box of Monte 2s.


----------



## Cigar5150

Parti Shorts
Hoyo Petite Robustos
Cohiba Panetelas
Monte PE (2x10)
Various LE singles

Sorry for a couple lousy photos


----------



## ejewell

Cigar5150 said:


> Parti Shorts
> Hoyo Petite Robustos
> Cohiba Panetelas
> Monte PE (2x10)
> Various LE singles
> 
> Sorry for a couple lousy photos
> 
> View attachment 47612
> View attachment 47613
> View attachment 47614
> View attachment 47615


I'm digging those EL's. If I could have every Piramide/Beli CC. I would be soooo happy


----------



## Cigar5150

ejewell said:


> I'm digging those EL's. If I could have every Piramide/Beli CC. I would be soooo happy


These photos are orders were from two different vendors. There was a bit of a lag time with that part of the order which was a sampler that went out of stock before it's shipment. The vendor replaced the originals with these, without me even asking. About $42.00 US extra cost to him, but no extra charge to me. I'm digging 'em too. :clap2:

One of the boxes of Montes was from early 2012 so I smoked one after letting it acclimate a week. Excellent smoke. Got a box each of PSD 4s and PSP 2s awhile back. Doing my best to let my CCs rest as I have plenty of Padrons and Tats to keep me happy. :ss


----------



## ejewell

Cigar5150 said:


> These photos are orders were from two different vendors. There was a bit of a lag time with that part of the order which was a sampler that went out of stock before it's shipment. The vendor replaced the originals with these, without me even asking. About $42.00 US extra cost to him, but no extra charge to me. I'm digging 'em too. :clap2:
> 
> One of the boxes of Montes was from early 2012 so I smoked one after letting it acclimate a week. Excellent smoke. Got a box each of PSD 4s and PSP 2s awhile back. Doing my best to let my CCs rest as I have plenty of Padrons and Tats to keep me happy. :ss


I should really just put these forums away for another week. I'm sick so I can't smoke. It's torture.


----------



## Cigar5150

Hey at least you have an outlet for your herfing here until then. Post while you can and smoke when you can. Hope it's soon. Feel better.


----------



## six10

View attachment 83266
2 boxes LUM ABR 13 Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## ejewell

six10 said:


> View attachment 83266
> 2 boxes LUM ABR 13 Trinidad Reyes.


This picture is awesome and all. but I can't figure out which way to rotate my head?!


----------



## BamaDoc77

50 OLD Taboadas ranging from Claros to Double Coronas.
2003 Bolivar Royal Coronas..


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> 50 OLD Taboadas ranging from Claros to Double Coronas.
> 2003 Bolivar Royal Coronas..


After Doc post, I just feel inadequate....


----------



## bresdogsr

Great pickup


----------



## thegunslinger

These beauties arrived yesterday. I wish I didn't have to split them with a friend now.


----------



## knilas

thegunslinger said:


> These beauties arrived yesterday. I wish I didn't have to split them with a friend now.


I feel your pain brother! Those ARE beauties!


----------



## djsmiles

asmartbull said:


> After Doc post, I just feel inadequate....


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## knilas

djsmiles said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Doc's a big show off! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> After Doc post, I just feel inadequate....


No Doubt the mans a class act!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuntry08

A May 13 box of Montecristo Petit Edmundo


----------



## knilas

kuntry08 said:


> A May 13 box of Montecristo Petit Edmundo
> View attachment 47682


Big fan of the Monte PE! Nice pick up!


----------



## kuntry08

knilas said:


> Big fan of the Monte PE! Nice pick up!


I'm smoking one now, ROTT (they just came in on monday, vacuum sealed of course) and it is awesome. Pairs very well with the rum i'm drinking. I can't wait to see how these develop.


----------



## Cigar5150

kuntry08 said:


> I'm smoking one now, ROTT (they just came in on monday, vacuum sealed of course) and it is awesome. Pairs very well with the rum i'm drinking. I can't wait to see how these develop.


Love em too. Nice.


----------



## thebigk

Just one little box
View attachment 83416


----------



## knilas

thebigk said:


> Just one little box
> View attachment 83416


Looks like a nice one! :smoke:


----------



## harley33

thebigk said:


> Just one little box
> View attachment 83416


Very nice!


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> Just one little box


What were they, again? I forgot. lol.


----------



## thebigk

knilas said:


> Looks like a nice one! :smoke:





harley33 said:


> Very nice!





ejewell said:


> What were they, again? I forgot. lol.


 Can any of you see a pic


----------



## knilas

I can see it..but can't make out what it is...


----------



## Cigar5150

thebigk said:


> Can any of you see a pic


Yes. H. Upmanns. Sometimes it doesn't show up for the poster. Not sure why, but I've had the same issue before.


----------



## thebigk

a box of HUHC


----------



## knilas

thebigk said:


> a box of HUHC


Mmm! Great lil sticks!!


----------



## BlueDevil07

These came today.


----------



## knilas

Nice snag Farrell!! :banana:


----------



## BlueDevil07

knilas said:


> Nice snag Farrell!! :banana:


Thanks. I tried one earlier and it was very tasty.


----------



## knilas

El Principe?


----------



## BlueDevil07

knilas said:


> El Principe?


Yep! I smoke slow, so one of these will easily last me an hour.


----------



## knilas

BlueDevil07 said:


> Yep! I smoke slow, so one of these will easily last me an hour.


Gonna have to put some on my shopping list!


----------



## tnlawyer

BlueDevil07 said:


> Yep! I smoke slow, so one of these will easily last me an hour.


Great cigar. I bought a box not long ago. No way they can last me an hour though.


----------



## Sprouthog

JL2 cab


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 83554


----------



## Dual-500

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1










Bolivar Belicosos Finos


----------



## knilas

Dual-500 said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos


Nice haul!


----------



## ejewell

I'm waiting on 4 boxes... lol.


----------



## bresdogsr

Some nice pickups!&


----------



## D307P

25 ct Box of RASS came today. July 13 stamp


----------



## Cigar5150

D307P said:


> 25 ct Box of RASS came today. July 13 stamp


Nice! Those are next on my list along with some more Monte PEs


----------



## tnlawyer

D307P said:


> 25 ct Box of RASS came today. July 13 stamp


Love these cigars. I smoked one ROTT but am letting the rest of the box sit for awhile. Enjoy!


----------



## sligub

These arrived in the post today


----------



## ejewell

sligub said:


> These arrived in the post today


My envy knows no bounds. I wish I could get a box.


----------



## Dual-500

Arrived today - Bolivar Royal Coronas


----------



## sjcruiser36

Some Monte #2


----------



## Dual-500

^ The No. 2 is my favorite Montecristo without a doubt. :thumb: Going to have to order a box soon.


----------



## madmarvcr

Box of 15 (5x3) HdM Epicure No 2
Box of 25 Montecristo Puritos, Those little things pack a punch.


----------



## ejewell

I expect a box or Package containing cigars for every day the next few days, sans Sunday. 

I got a little crazy and I don't regret it!


----------



## knilas

Nice!!


----------



## thebigk

ejewell said:


> I expect a box or Package containing cigars for every day the next few days, sans Sunday.
> 
> I got a little crazy and I don't regret it!


 Have heard great things about them Enjoy


----------



## syphon101

ejewell said:


> I expect a box or Package containing cigars for every day the next few days, sans Sunday.
> 
> I got a little crazy and I don't regret it!


Nice, all these fine smokes make my mouth water.. I've been saving to go little crazy myself, can't wait.


----------



## ejewell

@thebigk

saw in a shoutbox where they would be on sale next week. if it is anything to ya. ;P


----------



## knilas

Box of Boli PC's and a box of JL 1's. Split w/ a couple of great botl.


----------



## thebigk

ejewell said:


> @thebigk
> 
> saw in a shoutbox where they would be on sale next week. if it is anything to ya. ;P


 FOH ?


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> FOH ?


Was trying to keep it on the hush, but yeah. haha. I guess it is okay here since there aren't any lurkers on the Habanos section...


----------



## madmarvcr

6 RjJ Short Churchill Tubo's
25 Partagas Super Partagas ALT SEP 12 (boy, they smell good!)


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## GnarlyEggs

Proceeds from my NC Fire Sale paid for these boxes so far, with more on the way. One of the RASS was pulled already... for science.


----------



## BlueDevil07

GnarlyEggs said:


> Proceeds from my NC Fire Sale paid for these boxes so far, with more on the way. One of the RASS was pulled already... for science.


I work in a pretty good lab. If you want a thorough analysis run, I can oblige. Free of charge, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## syphon101

BlueDevil07 said:


> I work in a pretty good lab. If you want a thorough analysis run, I can oblige. Free of charge, of course. :biggrin:


LOL! I was thinking same but you beat me to it. It's always best to test in three's, in the name of science of course.


----------



## djsmiles

Part 2


----------



## sligub

Have saved up enough for our deposit etc for our new house so I went a little crazy this month










From a sale and bonus of two years age










Also from the sale










06 box from ze Germans


























I couldn't pass up a box of these discontinued gems when offered could I?


























SEP 13 is my nieces birth month, these are going down for a long sleep and being given as a present to my brother in 20 years.


----------



## djsmiles

sligub said:


> SEP 13 is my nieces birth month, these are going down for a long sleep and being given as a present to my brother in 20 years.


Wish I had a brother like you.


----------



## JG5000

very nice pick ups sligub


----------



## Cigar5150

One box 25 Monte PEs, One box 25 RASS. Sorry no photos. Already in the humi. hwell:


----------



## BlueDevil07

PL panetelas from May '13


----------



## Carpenter69

Some new stuff


----------



## Carpenter69

RA Petite Allones


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sligub said:


> have saved up enough for our deposit etc for our new house so i went a little crazy this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a sale and bonus of two years age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also from the sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06 box from ze germans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't pass up a box of these discontinued gems when offered could i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sep 13 is my nieces birth month, these are going down for a long sleep and being given as a present to my brother in 20 years.


very nice haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laynard

Bpc & psd4


----------



## thebigk

Two boxes of RA Superiores MUR MAR 13


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> Two boxes of RA Superiores MUR MAR 13


What a coincidence! I just got two boxes of H. Upmann Royal Robustos!

And small Opus sampler from the WTS section!


----------



## thebigk

ejewell said:


> What a coincidence! I just got two boxes of H. Upmann Royal Robustos!
> 
> And small Opus sampler from the WTS section!


 I got a HURR in the air should have grab two but to many other things caught my eye


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> I got a HURR in the air should have grab two but to many other things caught my eye


You're telling me. I went in on that EL we talked about... First time with that vendor. Hopefully I don't regret it.


----------



## brazil stogie

Trinidad reyes and another cab of shorts


----------



## concig

Just ordered a 25 box of Hoyo Petit Robustos and a 10 box of Monte Petit Edmundo.
My two favorite Cubans.
I hope to get them on Monday.


----------



## bresdogsr

RA Sups, VR Classicos, VR Familiars, PL Montecarlo and Quintiero Favoritos


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## Damselnotindistress

A slew of singles including Quintero Londres, Bolivar Royal Corona, Por Larranaga Panetelas, La Flor de Cano Selectos, Jose L. Piedra Nacionales, Partagas Milles Fleurs, La Gloria Cubana Medailles D'Oro No. 2, and the new Montecristo Petite No. 2 among others.


----------



## rtrimbath

Ramon Allones Specially Selected


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


>





rtrimbath said:


> Ramon Allones Specially Selected


Nice pick ups gentleman i have the same exact boxes plus a bolivar royal coronas in transit!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pick ups gentleman i have the same exact boxes plus a bolivar royal coronas in transit!


**Can you adopt me? :gaga:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damselnotindistress said:


> **Can you adopt me? :gaga:


Sure thing i have two step children which i adore already always room for a third!:beerchug:


----------



## Sprouthog

Trinidad Reyes showed up after 5 weeks. PD4 and Monty2 are still MIA.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

I have a surprise pack group of 8 corona gordas & coronas on the way. I think there may be a Cohiba in there with it...well, I hope!


----------



## cigarmax

Box of psd4's, but after see that beautiful box of Ramon Allones I'm kicking myself for not pulling the trigger on those as well.


----------



## thebigk

Today was a good day 
13 HU Connie #1 
5 Punch 2013 LE
5 Boli Simones


----------



## UTKhodgy

Box 1 of 4 landed today!

SCdLH El Principe.










In the ideal world all 3 of the boxes left will land by Friday. After that, just 6-7 boxes left to squeeze into my cabinet! Then after that I get a matching one for the other side of the TV stand (convinced the wife by bargaining to have the glass etched with her last name to go with mine that has mine)


----------



## ColdSmoker

Shorts and HUHCs


----------



## BlueDevil07

Put in an order for 10 singles to sample some more marcas, and purchased a box of H. Upmann HCs based on all the positive feedback here.


----------



## NasierK

Just ordered two singles earlier today:

Montecristo 520 Limited Edition 2012 
Montecristo No.2


----------



## karmaz00

7 boxes of ERDM infants Cuban regional


----------



## Cigar5150

karmaz00 said:


> 7 boxes of ERDM infants Cuban regional


You just had to follow a "two singles" post with a "seven boxes" post didn't you? :evil:


----------



## karmaz00

lol didn't mean to


----------



## knilas

Box of Trini Reyes, vr classicos and familiars and some Connie 1' s


----------



## Dual-500

Box of Bolivar Royal Coronas

Box of Saintuis Rey Serie A


----------



## ejewell

karmaz00 said:


> 7 boxes of ERDM infants Cuban regional


I want to fly to Cuba just to get a box. I think the experience and extra money would be totally worth it, even if to just not pay the triple-secondary market price!

Too bad US isn't allowing anymore new visas right now. 
That and I'm a broke Grad Student. lmao.


----------



## rtrimbath

2 Boxes of 12 Trinidad Reyes


----------



## UTKhodgy

Now that all four have landed, I recently got:

SCdLH El Principe
Party 898
RASS
PSD4 (10er)

Pics to come later!


----------



## UTKhodgy

RASS - MUR OCT 13
898s - GUT MAY 13
SCdLH - AME SEP 13
PSD4 - POU AGO 13


----------



## knilas

Nice haul Andrew!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> A slew of singles including Quintero Londres, Bolivar Royal Corona, Por Larranaga Panetelas, La Flor de Cano Selectos, Jose L. Piedra Nacionales, Partagas Milles Fleurs, La Gloria Cubana Medailles D'Oro No. 2, and the new Montecristo Petite No. 2 among others.


AND THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!! :whoo:


----------



## BlueDevil07

A 5-pack of Monte No. 4's and a 3-pack of HdM Epi No. 2's. More to come in the next week or so.


----------



## knilas

Nice Farrell!


----------



## horton21

10 Box of Monte No. 4, AUB AGO 13 - never had No. 4 before, looking forward to it.

2011 Short Hoyo Piramides LE, OGA OCT11. The smell wafting out of the box is wonderful.


----------



## JG5000

horton21 said:


> 10 Box of Monte No. 4, AUB AGO 13 - never had No. 4 before, looking forward to it.
> 
> 2011 Short Hoyo Piramides LE, OGA OCT11. The smell wafting out of the box is wonderful.
> 
> Very Nice!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Two tins of H upmann Half coronas.


----------



## jp1979

rtrimbath said:


> 2 Boxes of 12 Trinidad Reyes


This reminds me that I'm almost out. Need to order a box or 2


----------



## thebigk

DanTheSmoker said:


> Two tins of H upmann Half coronas.


 Your next post will say two boxes of HUHC

Enjoy them they are great


----------



## DanTheSmoker

thebigk said:


> Your next post will say two boxes of HUHC
> 
> Enjoy them they are great


I got them on recommendation from another thread i started as handouts for my daughters b-day. Was going to go with something a little cheaper but the consensus was pretty much to get HUHC. So they are resting just waiting for better weather.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Speaking of HUHCs, these came today.


----------



## knilas

BlueDevil07 said:


> Speaking of HUHCs, these came today.


Nice pick up!


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## Sprouthog

Arrived today, PSD4, Monte2 and Trin Reyes.


----------



## Fortune500

Just got a box of Bolivar PC and a box of Cohiba Secretos


----------



## syphon101

BlueDevil07 said:


> Speaking of HUHCs, these came today.


Nice! Been thinking about picking up a box of these myself.


----------



## Laynard

This thread makes me want a second wineador. I already don't have room for the RASCCs I have coming in, and those HUHCs look delicious!


----------



## syphon101

Laynard said:


> This thread makes me want a second wineador. I already don't have room for the RASCCs I have coming in, and those HUHCs look delicious!


That's my problem right now, I don't have the storage but have a few boxes I want to buy. I have overflow going into two Tupperware, just mostly NC's though..


----------



## Merovius

P2s and Monte 2s; April/May '13







They smell as good as they look!


----------



## ejewell

I need to leave the REs and ELs alone...

I'm close to pulling the trigger on HUHC and some Mag 48s... Someone talk me down mannn!!!


----------



## knilas

Merovius said:


> P2s and Monte 2s; April/May '13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They smell as good as they look!


Nice Tyler!!


----------



## knilas

ejewell said:


> I need to leave the REs and ELs alone...
> 
> I'm close to pulling the trigger on HUHC and some Mag 48s... Someone talk me down mannn!!!


Great haul Erik!! Those are some beauties!


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> I need to leave the REs and ELs alone...
> 
> I'm close to pulling the trigger on HUHC and some Mag 48s... Someone talk me down mannn!!!


Dont do it bro.. Save that money... Find another hobby! LOL.. Nice selection... I think its time for a vacation, whats your address again??? I'll bring the beer, spirits, and BBQ!!!!


----------



## Guitarist93

Hmmm....
If I don't try a Cuban soon, I'm going to black out.

:banghead:


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Dont do it bro.. Save that money... Find another hobby! LOL.. Nice selection... I think its time for a vacation, whats your address again??? I'll bring the beer, spirits, and BBQ!!!!


Yeah I'm in PA so I bet the bbq would be no good by the time you got here. but hey that leaves beer and liquor and that's good too!


----------



## US2China

Added the top three boxes today. Very happy.


----------



## jazzboypro

After a lot of thoughts and a lot of questions, i finally ordered my first box of Cuban cigars online. These came in today


----------



## tnlawyer

US2China said:


> View attachment 48549
> 
> 
> Added the top three boxes today. Very happy.


What type of Cohibas are those? Robustos?


----------



## US2China

tnlawyer said:


> What type of Cohibas are those? Robustos?


Siglo VI


----------



## tnlawyer

US2China said:


> Siglo VI


Do you know how those compare (flavor wise) with the Robusto?


----------



## aea6574

15 CoRos and a box of PSDs.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Finally got a box of PL Encantos the other day. That was a long time coming.


----------



## US2China

US2China said:


> Siglo VI


I have not had a coro in many years, so I cannot compare them.


----------



## Guitarist93

Cohiba Behike 52


----------



## thebigk

No pic but A box of PLMC Fiver of CF Customs Fiver of 06 SCdLH Mercaderes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tnlawyer said:


> Do you know how those compare (flavor wise) with the Robusto?


Yes the CORO knocks the crap out of the VI!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Picked this up today at the ISOM Gov't Store here in Toronto. I had never seen one before in person and it was the last one. They are hard to come by up here, don't know if its because of production or they send them elsewhere in the world. Spent a little bit more than I wanted but I couldn't let it get away. My wife was with me and encouraged me to get it. Now I just gotta let it rest and figure out when to smoke it.


----------



## bresdogsr

Monte #5 , el Princpe, fiver of CF customs, fiver of JL #2


----------



## ejewell

DanTheSmoker said:


> View attachment 48603
> 
> View attachment 48604
> 
> 
> Picked this up today at the ISOM Gov't Store here in Toronto. I had never seen one before in person and it was the last one. They are hard to come by up here, don't know if its because of production or they send them elsewhere in the world. Spent a little bit more than I wanted but I couldn't let it get away. My wife was with me and encouraged me to get it. Now I just gotta let it rest and figure out when to smoke it.


I have a box (3x3) and I advise you share them with some good friends! Makes for a better experience IMO.


----------



## thebigk

bresdogsr said:


> Monte #5 , el Princpe, fiver of CF customs, fiver of JL #2


 Nice shopping list Also pick up some CF's will be my first


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanTheSmoker said:


> View attachment 48603
> 
> View attachment 48604
> 
> 
> Picked this up today at the ISOM Gov't Store here in Toronto. I had never seen one before in person and it was the last one. They are hard to come by up here, don't know if its because of production or they send them elsewhere in the world. Spent a little bit more than I wanted but I couldn't let it get away. My wife was with me and encouraged me to get it. Now I just gotta let it rest and figure out when to smoke it.


They are a real treat especially the 07 box codes enjoy!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are a real treat especially the 07 box codes enjoy!


OIB ABR 07

YESSSSSSSSS. I haven't smoked one yet... but now I'm a bit more excited. Has a LCDH sticker on it too.


----------



## tnlawyer

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes the CORO knocks the crap out of the VI!


:lol: thanks. Been thinking about ordering a box...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> OIB ABR 07
> 
> YESSSSSSSSS. I haven't smoked one yet... but now I'm a bit more excited. Has a LCDH sticker on it too.





tnlawyer said:


> :lol: thanks. Been thinking about ordering a box...


:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## thegunslinger

Happy birthday to me (a few days early)!










Siglo IVs AME MAY 13
Bolivar Libertadores MUR MAY 13
San Cristobal Oficios NOV 08


----------



## protekk

thegunslinger said:


> Happy birthday to me (a few days early)!
> 
> Siglo IVs AME MAY 13
> Bolivar Libertadores MUR MAY 13
> San Cristobal Oficios NOV 08


Happy birthday Julian! Best wishes for a great year....


----------



## BlueDevil07

HdM Palma Extras came today (Box code BUT JUL 13).


----------



## ejewell

BlueDevil07 said:


> HdM Palma Extras came today (Box code BUT JUL 13).


error 404. pic not found, bro. lol.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are a real treat especially the 07 box codes enjoy!


I have never had one of these, how much age do you think they need to really shine


----------



## BlueDevil07

ejewell said:


> error 404. pic not found, bro. lol.


Whaaaaaaa. That's messed up. I see it in my post lol. Stupid Flickr account.

Edit: It might show up now. Had to be set as a public image.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanTheSmoker said:


> I have never had one of these, how much age do you think they need to really shine


The 07's have been smoking great for about 3 years or so.
If that's any indication of newer releases of this Marca Vitola i would say for this particular cigar.
3-5 years rest is ample!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Gonna give this pic post another try.


----------



## JG5000

BlueDevil07 said:


> Gonna give this pic post another try.


Nice pick up. I find those nice and strong. I think the box I have is from the same month.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party shorts and Connie 1's.


----------



## Laynard

RASCC

I must have been shaking with excitement; sorry the first photo is a bit blurry.


----------



## smknjoecool

First time getting some Monte #2 and #2 Petits. I'll post pics when they get here.


----------



## Carpenter69

Laynard said:


> RASCC
> 
> I must have been shaking with excitement; sorry the first photo is a bit blurry.


Who could blame you for shakin'? Great cigar! My problem is I rip through the box so fast. Never had a box last more than a month.


----------



## BlueDevil07

These singles arrived last week. Party 898, HdM Epi 1, CoRo, ERdM CS, RASS, HU Conni 1, Boli RC, SLR Regios, HUPC, PLPC, and JLPC.


----------



## madmarvcr

RA Gordito RE canada 2010
Cohiba Exquisitos 5-pak

This were in the mail when I got home.
Happy weekend for me!


----------



## DooDude

Box Vegas Robaina Unicos

Box Party Shorts


----------



## sullen

picked up some 1999 bolivar coronas, this will be the oldest habano i've ever had the pleasure of....
really looking foward to trying one and seeing the difference in the 2012s ive had..


----------



## DooDude

sullen said:


> picked up some 1999 bolivar coronas, this will be the oldest habano i've ever had the pleasure of....
> really looking foward to trying one and seeing the difference in the 2012s ive had..


Wow great find. Let us know jow they are?


----------



## syphon101

I enjoyed many Boli PC's from 2013, can't imagine how good one would be with some age like that on them. Nice find.


----------



## NasierK

*Boxdate / Description*
nov-09 H. Upmann Magnum 50
feb-11 Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto
apr-09 Montecristo Open Master
jun-13 Ramón Allones Robusto Corto Exclusivo Paises Bajos 
jun-08 Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## BlueDevil07

Partagas Serie P 2s 10-count (MUR JUN 13). Splitting these with a BOTL who's about to find his way into the minotaur's maze that is the world of CCs. :smoke:


----------



## madmarvcr

Some random 5ers
Siglo II
Monty petit #2 
PSD #5 
RyJ petit Churchill, the pic shows 4 I smoked one this morning
Now the weather is nice, got some smaller sizes to smoke before heading to work


----------



## madmarvcr

Saint Luis Rey Regios ROL ABR 13


----------



## DooDude

Edmundos and some Shorts


----------



## ejewell

DooDude said:


> Edmundos and some Shorts


Pic didn't show on my end.


----------



## DooDude

Try that.


----------



## ejewell

NasierK said:


> *Boxdate / Description*
> nov-09 H. Upmann Magnum 50
> feb-11 Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto
> apr-09 Montecristo Open Master
> jun-13 Ramón Allones Robusto Corto Exclusivo Paises Bajos
> jun-08 Bolivar Royal Corona


What's with the secondary bands? If you didnt mind me asking.


----------



## six10

madmarvcr said:


> Saint Luis Rey Regios ROL ABR 13


God those look good... definitely on my wtb list.


----------



## DooDude

ejewell said:


> What's with the secondary bands? If you didnt mind me asking.


X2 ?


----------



## smknjoecool

DooDude said:


> X2 ?


x3

It's looks like a crude Welsh Dragon.


----------



## smknjoecool

DooDude said:


> Edmundos and some Shorts


Cool! It looks like you took a leap of faith and it worked out for you! They aren't as hard to find as you thought.


----------



## madmarvcr

six10 said:


> God those look good... definitely on my wtb list.


They smell great too, I can't wait to try one. Will let the box rest till June


----------



## DooDude

mvorbrodt said:


> Fine, I'll bite... in the last 6 weeks... LGC Tanios, Siglo IV, Monti Tubos and Edmundos, VRs, H.Upmann Mag 50's, Boli RC, and Punch Punch...


Wow! That is quite a haul.


----------



## Rock31




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueDevil07 said:


> Partagas Serie P 2s 10-count (MUR JUN 13). Splitting these with a BOTL who's about to find his way into the minotaur's maze that is the world of CCs. :smoke:


Your gonna wish you kept them all cause they go so fast great SEEGAR!


----------



## BlueDevil07

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your gonna wish you kept them all cause they go so fast great SEEGAR!


I hope so. The Monte 2s I have now have awful construction, but these are filled really nicely. Might make one my Easter smoke!


----------



## ejewell

BlueDevil07 said:


> I hope so. The Monte 2s I have now have awful construction, but these are filled really nicely. Might make one my Easter smoke!


Yeah. I'm learning my lesson on Monte 2s... Gonna get picky. haha.


----------



## NasierK

ejewell said:


> What's with the secondary bands? If you didnt mind me asking.


Oh thats the band the store adds with the singles price printed on them. We have goverment controlled tobacco prices. Retailers are obliged to sell cigars for the price on the tax stamp. With singles they devide the boxprice by how many cigars are in the box. When new boxes arrive with higher prices retailers are obliged to sell the old cigars for the old prices. I guess these bands are a way for the retailer to make sure they sell the cigars for the right price.

However for many other retailers an increase in taxes means extra margin on the older cigars but officially they aren't allowed to do that.


----------



## six10

MUE OCT 09 Monte 5's, MUR MAY 13 Partagas shorts, MUR MAY 13 BCJ, AME JUL 13 RASCC.
View attachment 85132


----------



## olotti

six10 said:


> MUE OCT 09 Monte 5's, MUR MAY 13 Partagas shorts, MUR MAY 13 BCJ, AME JUL 13 RASCC.
> View attachment 85132


Wow nice haul you've about covered every great minuto out there. All perrenial favs of mine esp the BCJ, just a firecracker of a smoke.


----------



## smknjoecool

These, along with some regular #2 's, showed up today. I can't wait to try one...cut the cap on one and stuck it in the humi for tomorrow.


----------



## Kindanutz

All 25 count boxes:
1 monte no 2
1 PSD4
1 Hoyo epi no 2
2 Hoyo EE
1 rass


----------



## Kindanutz

Oh and one more 25 count box... cohiba robusto


----------



## djsmiles

Kindanutz said:


> All 25 count boxes:
> 1 monte no 2
> 1 PSD4
> 1 Hoyo epi no 2
> 2 Hoyo EE
> 1 rass





Kindanutz said:


> Oh and one more 25 count box... cohiba robusto


Damn...


----------



## smknjoecool

I hope that order gets you through the next month, Chris!:biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smknjoecool said:


> I hope that order gets you through the next month, Chris!:biggrin:


:boink::lol::ranger:


----------



## Kindanutz

^^^Lol... it's definitely a slippery slope....


----------



## DooDude

Parti Serie E #2 - 2, 5's

Box Diplomat #2

Box U H Mag 50's

Now for the waiting game??? :clock::frusty::whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Steve from Ontario Grabbed me a handful of custom rolls from La China and Reynaldo can't wait to see them when he gets back home.


----------



## momo439

So in all reality, I'll have to report back in a bit. I'm leaving for Cuba next week and I still just can't make my mind on what to get. Wait and see what tickles my fancy I guess... yes... I'm an ass... just rubbing it in


----------



## BlueDevil07

Box of RASCC. Lucked out on the date (I think).


----------



## smknjoecool

Mmm, mmm. Spark one up!


----------



## BlueDevil07

smknjoecool said:


> Mmm, mmm. Spark one up!


I was tempted, but after sitting in a mailbox close to 80 degrees for several hours they went into the freezer for a rest. Not before pics of course.


----------



## DooDude

I just secured 2 box's of RASCC MUR Jul 12 ( hand picked for me )

Cant wait to get them!


----------



## six10

View attachment 85237
View attachment 85238
Partagas Shorts GUT OCT 12


----------



## Laynard

OLM NOV 13

They smell amazing!


----------



## ejewell

Hate to say it, but I'm too lazy for once to post a picture....

Just in the last week got in 25 RASS and also another box of LFDC Grandiosos.

If you have the means. I very highly suggest picking up a box of Grandiosos. Smoked one on easter and while it may have been over filled or my RH was too high still...

... It was FANTASTIC. Had similar creaminess as the 08 RASS @GnarlyEggs gave me, but more body. I had to take a break from grading I got a little dizzy. haha.


----------



## NasierK

My treats for the candy jar arrived today.


----------



## NasierK

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy Steve from Ontario Grabbed me a handful of custom rolls from La China and Reynaldo can't wait to see them when he gets back home.


Good contacts! Keep us posted.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Whoa! A Party Lusi GR!


----------



## pippin925

Picked up a box of Partagas shorts. Someone keeps saying how good these are :biggrin:


----------



## DanTheSmoker

B&M was going out of business so I picked up a couple from what he had left. Paid wholesale price, which was still ridiculous.









Monte #2 , HDM Coronation, Bolivar Corona Junior, & Monte Open Junior


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just popped my cherry. YAY!!!


----------



## DooDude

pippin925 said:


> Picked up a box of Partagas shorts. Someone keeps saying how good these are :biggrin:


Tell us what you think? I like them, but there certainly not my FAV'S.


----------



## DooDude

Great Looking sticks Jonathan! Hope you like them?


----------



## asmartbull

JL #4 ......hope they live up to the hype


----------



## Sprouthog

Cab PLPC


----------



## Rock31

HURR and another box of Dips.


----------



## smknjoecool

RASS, Cohiba Piramides, and 5 pack sampler:


----------



## smknjoecool

AuTechCoM said:


> Just popped my cherry. YAY!!!


It'll just hurt a little bit. :biggrin: Let us know how they are. It sucks having to wait for them to rest...


----------



## AuTechCoM

smknjoecool said:


> It'll just hurt a little bit. :biggrin: Let us know how they are. It sucks having to wait for them to rest...


I might just go insane waiting. I might have to try one.... No I must have will power somewhere... Nope I guess I am all out of willpower. I guess one will have to be sacrificed so I can learn my lesson.


----------



## smknjoecool

AuTechCoM said:


> I guess one will have to be sacrificed so I can learn my lesson.


You may as well learn the lesson first hand. I did the other day when I smoked a Monty 2 Petit with only 3 days in the humi. It was a mistake, but at least I learned something. Maybe... I really want to try one of the RASS I got today and they seem dry enough...:der:

FYI - I'm sure everyone knows this, but be very careful when opening those Piramides tubos. I messed up the wrapper on one while taking the tight top off.


----------



## DooDude

Well you have to try at least one! You wont know how they are young if you don't?

I have some Monte edmundos that are smoking excellent young. ( The last Party Shorts I received, not so much! )


----------



## DooDude

AuTechCoM said:


> I might just go insane waiting. I might have to try one.... No I must have will power somewhere... Nope I guess I am all out of willpower. I guess one will have to be sacrificed so I can learn my lesson.


It's your first batch, are you kidding me? Fire it up! Your Cherry is not popped till there is smoke coming from the box. LOL!


----------



## AuTechCoM

DooDude said:


> It's your first batch, are you kidding me? Fire it up! Your Cherry is not popped till there is smoke coming from the box. LOL!


Yes but also my last until after the baby comes.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Yes but also my last until after the baby comes.


Fire it up! I smoked one yesterday, it was awesome.


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> Fire it up! I smoked one yesterday, it was awesome.


well it does have an ago13 date stamp and my wife did leave the box open in the closet for a day and a half before she told me they came in. and I guess majority rules and we now know what i will be smoking tonight.


----------



## smknjoecool

Jon-a-than, Jon-a-than, Jon-a-than...do it! I'll smoke a RASS ROTT with you.


----------



## AuTechCoM

smknjoecool said:


> Jon-a-than, Jon-a-than, Jon-a-than...do it! I'll smoke a RASS ROTT with you.


yep I have a date with destiny tonight after work


----------



## madmarvcr

Monty #1 ABR 12


----------



## six10

Nice pick up madmarvcr, a Monte No.1 I smoked a while ago is on my all-time favorite smoked list. I need to get some more soon.


----------



## Zenistar

My recent addition


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zenistar said:


> My recent addition


Damn those look purdy enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breezy818

Connie 1s


----------



## thegunslinger

Just a few pickups from a BOTL who has decided he's had enough of cigar smoking.










2x La Gloria Cubana MdO #2 
ERDM Anniversario ER
Montecristo Edmundo Dante Conde 54 ER
Por Larranaga Petite Pyramides ER


----------



## ejewell

thegunslinger said:


> Just a few pickups from a BOTL who has decided he's had enough of cigar smoking.
> 
> 2x La Gloria Cubana MdO
> ERDM Anniversario ER
> Montecristo Edmundo Dante Conde 54 ER
> Por Larranaga Petite Pyramides ER


With those sticks, if he has any left let me know. esp those MDO


----------



## bresdogsr

Recent buys: SP Molinos, Monte Especialle #2 , HdM Petit Robusto. HU Mag 46, RG Perlas, HdM Palma Extra, RASCC mostly for splits with a couple BOTL


----------



## madmarvcr

thegunslinger said:


> Just a few pickups from a BOTL who has decided he's had enough of cigar smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x La Gloria Cubana MdO #2
> ERDM Anniversario ER
> Montecristo Edmundo Dante Conde 54 ER
> Por Larranaga Petite Pyramides ER


Nice pickup!!


----------



## DooDude

Cohiba Siglo VI


----------



## Zenistar

A couple of arrivals and a free Hoyo


----------



## Breezy818

Zenistar said:


> A couple of arrivals and a free Hoyo


Those punches look awesome! Care to share the code? Thx


----------



## hott wheellzz

Picked up a box of monte no 5s from 09


----------



## beercritic

Got a Bolivar in a cheap sampler from a Puff member. Had a couple before. I'm saving it till my sampler Bolivar Confrades arrives from JR cigars & rests to try them side by side.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zenistar said:


> A couple of arrivals and a free Hoyo


Love the dark oily wrappers on the Punch Enjoy!


----------



## Breezy818

I almost regretted buying these due to price point. Pretty happy with the purchase now.


----------



## Laynard

Breezy818 said:


> I almost regretted buying these due to price point. Pretty happy with the purchase now.


Those look AMAZING!


----------



## TDockUSC

First purchase! A sampler.


----------



## AuTechCoM

TDockUSC said:


> First purchase! A sampler.
> 
> View attachment 49069


That is one sweet sampler. I need to find a good sampler like that some day soon


----------



## Passprotection

TDockUSC said:


> First purchase! A sampler.
> 
> View attachment 49069


Nice first hall man. You'll be CC hooked soon enough.

Going to be taking a small vacation with my family and some friends in June - can you recommend a nice B&M in the area?


----------



## Jordan23

A great bomb from a great BOTL Mike (protekk), he sent me:

2 2012 Party Prez
1 2008 Boli CE
1 2012 Upmann 2
1 2008 Connie 1

Awesome people like Mike are one of the nice things about this hobby.


----------



## jmacn

TDockUSC said:


> First purchase! A sampler.
> 
> View attachment 49069


A sampler? That's Christmas come early.

Just picked up a few today, and couldn't resist the Bolivar Gigantes. A beautiful cigar.


----------



## djsmiles

Jordan23 said:


> A great bomb from a great BOTL Mike (protekk), he sent me:
> 
> 2 2012 Party Prez
> 1 2008 Boli CE
> 1 2012 Upmann 2
> 1 2008 Connie 1
> 
> Awesome people like Mike are one of the nice things about this hobby.


Couldn't agree more. Mike got me good a while ago too. He's definitely good people.


----------



## bresdogsr

10 pack HUPC, 5 pack BRC, 5 pack HU #2 all ftom splits. 
HU Mag 46, HdM petit robo, HdM palma extra and RG perlas for a split with a couple of great BOTL.


----------



## thebigk

bresdogsr said:


> 10 pack HUPC, 5 pack BRC, 5 pack HU #2 all ftom splits.
> HU Mag 46, HdM petit robo, HdM palma extra and RG perlas for a split with a couple of great BOTL.


 Looks like you will have a good summer of smoking


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Rascc


----------



## ejewell

Got some of my recent purchases in today. A cab of Shorts OCT 13, a bit young, and 4 Bolivar Libertadors. They were water soaked in the bottom of a wineador so I got em for free except shipping cost. Gonna dry box them a while to get them down, then put them in the humi for a LONG nap and hope for the best as well as keep an eye on them. Worst I can do is try, right?


----------



## thebigk

ejewell said:


> Got some of my recent purchases in today. A cab of Shorts OCT 13, a bit young, and 4 Bolivar Libertadors. They were water soaked in the bottom of a wineador so I got em for free except shipping cost. Gonna dry box them a while to get them down, then put them in the humi for a LONG nap and hope for the best as well as keep an eye on them. Worst I can do is try, right?


 I seen the Boli's How wet were they ?


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> I seen the Boli's How wet were they ?


I'd say no more wet than an international package delivered over the summer as far as mushiness. You can definitely see the water stains. I want to dry box them at least a week, to ensure mold prevention. That box they're in now reads ~50%.

They were essentially free, I just have to be careful. They smell good! :smoke:


----------



## Sprouthog

a box of CO Lance


----------



## ejewell

Sprouthog said:


> a box of CO Lance


Alright, I'm the local town idiot, what is a CO Lance? lol. :noidea:

Edit: Coh Lancero. haha. My statement stands. Don't mind me!


----------



## DooDude

Showed up this week, Rascc, Rass, Diplo #2 , Monte Edmundo's .

Still on the way, Cohiba SigloVI, 2nd box of Rascc, HU Mag 50.


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 85619


My mom is in Rome on a tour and I gave her a shopping list for the LCDH store..... But they are closed. I'm bummed.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally dove head first into a purchase

5 H. Upmann PC and 5 Boli PC
And a super nice sampler


----------



## BlueDevil07

AuTechCoM said:


> Finally dove head first into a purchase
> 
> 5 H. Upmann PC and 5 Boli PC
> And a super nice sampler


Nice!


----------



## momo439

I would like to report the fruits of my trip in Cuba:

- Hoyo de Monterey LE 2013 Gran Epicure;
- El Rey Del Mundo RE 2013 Cuba Infantes;
- Cohiba Robustos;
- Montecristo Edmundo; and
- Some singles graciously added by the tenant at the LCDH.

It was a verry interesting time in the store; it was packed with tourists buying singles and tubos as souvenirs. Fortunately for me, I was with familly and they wanted to buy some good smokes and as I'm informing them of what a novice should consider, the tenant eavesdropped on my lecture. When came the time for me to shop, he had the box of Infantes waiting for me on the counter and he insisted that he would not let me leave the store without them. We had a great conversation him and I while smoking a H Uppman Half Corona. My budget was low, $350, and I relied greatly on his advice to purchase. He topped my order with some singles; really generous.


----------



## djsmiles

momo439 said:


> I would like to report the fruits of my trip in Cuba:
> 
> - Hoyo de Monterey LE 2013 Gran Epicure;
> - El Rey Del Mundo RE 2013 Cuba Infantes;
> - Cohiba Robustos;
> - Montecristo Edmundo; and
> - Some singles graciously added by the tenant at the LCDH.
> 
> It was a verry interesting time in the store; it was packed with tourists buying singles and tubos as souvenirs. Fortunately for me, I was with familly and they wanted to buy some good smokes and as I'm informing them of what a novice should consider, the tenant eavesdropped on my lecture. When came the time for me to shop, he had the box of Infantes waiting for me on the counter and he insisted that he would not let me leave the store without them. We had a great conversation him and I while smoking a H Uppman Half Corona. My budget was low, $350, and I relied greatly on his advice to purchase. He topped my order with some singles; really generous.
> 
> View attachment 49163
> View attachment 49164
> View attachment 49165


Nice haul!


----------



## momo439

djsmiles said:


> Nice haul!


Thanks! It was hard not to go nuts; I don't even have a B&M near me!


----------



## ejewell

Got two of these bad boys in today.. currently up to 4 boxes. They're good now. I imagine they will be great later.


----------



## thebigk

ejewell said:


> Got two of these bad boys in today.. currently up to 4 boxes. They're good now. I imagine they will be great later.


Damn and I have yet to burn one


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> Damn and I have yet to burn one


Rest em a bit then burn one. my first was kind of tight so you might cut and then dry box if it is too tight.

That being said, if I'm being transparent, these are changing hands immediately. I did a split with Joe and this was near a month ago. My spending has outrun my funding so He's getting both now. I still have two. So I'm good.


----------



## momo439

ejewell said:


> Got two of these bad boys in today.. currently up to 4 boxes. They're good now. I imagine they will be great later.


Nice! Man they look good...


----------



## UTKhodgy

Partagas Shorts Cab - GUT OCT 12

H. Upmann Connie #1 - PLM MAY 11 (!)


----------



## six10

Nice!!!


----------



## brazil stogie

UTKhodgy said:


> Partagas Shorts Cab - GUT OCT 12
> 
> H. Upmann Connie #1 - PLM MAY 11 (!)


only great cigars!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> Partagas Shorts Cab - GUT OCT 12
> 
> H. Upmann Connie #1 - PLM MAY 11 (!)


_NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Rock31

some nice little smokes....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> some nice little smokes....


Looking good ROCKMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRM03

Popped my cherry. Box of Party Shorts and a box of Cohiba III.


----------



## The invisible man

Purchased a box of Monte 2's today to celebrate my sons birth, I plan to pass them out 20 or so years from now on his wedding day or his 21st birthday, whichever comes first.


----------



## Rock31

Just a small 7 pack.


----------



## ejewell

Rock31 said:


> Just a small 7 pack.


pardon me while I go upstairs and get new boxers....

Sure puts my acquisition of the day to shame.


----------



## Keeper01

I see a similar purchase in my near future.



AuTechCoM said:


> Finally dove head first into a purchase
> 
> 5 H. Upmann PC and 5 Boli PC
> And a super nice sampler


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I see a similar purchase in my near future.


Glad to see you made it to the dark side Bryan


----------



## Rock31

A few little samplers today:

The Long & Skinny
2010 CoLa 2009 Fundy 2009 Monte









The Fat & Heavy
2010 Siglo VIs 2010 BHK56









The Regional Snobs
LgC RE Cuba









The Old Timers
97 RyJ Celestiales Finos


----------



## yaqui

I picked up a box of Hoyo de Monterrey - Petit Robustos - and a box of Romeo Y Julieta - Wide Churchills. Haven't tried either, but I have heard some good things about them.


----------



## john_007

Rock31 said:


> A few little samplers today:
> 
> The Long & Skinny
> 2010 CoLa 2009 Fundy 2009 Monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fat & Heavy
> 2010 Siglo VIs 2010 BHK56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Regional Snobs
> LgC RE Cuba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Timers
> 97 RyJ Celestiales Finos


Those RyJ are amazing great find.


----------



## jp1979

Gift from Rome....


----------



## Laynard

jp1979 said:


> Gift from Rome....


A + :wink:


----------



## jp1979

Laynard said:


> A + :wink:


Hehe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

yaqui said:


> I picked up a box of Hoyo de Monterrey - Petit Robustos - and a box of Romeo Y Julieta - Wide Churchills. Haven't tried either, but I have heard some good things about them.


Love your Avatar bro!


----------



## serenomike




----------



## yaqui

Thanks Tony, 

I had been trying to figure out how to make it work for a while. 

I like your avatar better...


----------



## Shemp75

A FIVER of the Enrique Mons Jr "MONSDALE"


----------



## brazil stogie

Second box of Principes and first box of El Morros!


----------



## asmartbull

HU Connie A.....


----------



## ejewell

NSFW... :smoke:

I have to say these are the sexiest Monte 2's I've ever seen. I hope they smoke just as good. I don't normally go for hand picked boxes, but seeing as Monte 2's are the most produced cigar (if I'm not mistaken). I'll foot the bill.


----------



## Rock31

asmartbull said:


> HU Connie A.....


I have a box en route, smoked one last night and knew I needed them.


----------



## brazil stogie

Rock31 said:


> I have a box en route, smoked one last night and knew I needed them.


just ordered some too lol


----------



## madmarvcr

These came in Saturday 
Siglo V
Siglo VI
Esplendidos
Exquisitos


----------



## madmarvcr

A new batch has been released, one of my favorites
La Gloria Cubana MdO #2 ULA FEB 14, arrived yesterday


----------



## ejewell

madmarvcr said:


> A new batch has been released, one of my favorites
> La Gloria Cubana MdO #2 ULA FEB 14, arrived yesterday


That's it. Selling off the Opus, getting a box of these. I NEED to try them. haha.

Hi, I'm Erik and I have a problem.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Box of RASS. Does it look legit?


----------



## brazil stogie

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Box of RASS. Does it look legit?


Looks legit!!! :whoo:


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> That's it. Selling off the Opus, getting a box of these. I NEED to try them. haha.
> 
> Hi, I'm Erik and I have a problem.


You always have HAD a problem Erik.. Just stop short of selling a kidney! LOL


----------



## havanajohn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Box of RASS. Does it look legit?


They look fine but many unusual packaging errors, unusual bands, and other things have come from Cuba and are legit. The bottom line is to deal with a reputable vendor, and trust them.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

havanajohn said:


> They look fine but many unusual packaging errors, unusual bands, and other things have come from Cuba and are legit. The bottom line is to deal with a reputable vendor, and trust them.


Gotcha. I was just making sure they were legit. They smell and look real. Thus I'll presume they are real.


----------



## aea6574

A beautiful box of CoRos came today. I just so love these cigars.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## JRM03

Box of H.Up Mag 46 and a box of HdM Epi. 1 en route. I'm officially over the edge. Less than a month and 2 orders already placed.


----------



## Carpenter69

Got these today. The wait was the longest week of my life. Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> NSFW... :smoke:
> 
> I have to say these are the sexiest Monte 2's I've ever seen. I hope they smoke just as good. I don't normally go for hand picked boxes, but seeing as Monte 2's are the most produced cigar (if I'm not mistaken). I'll foot the bill.


Damn those are PURDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy


----------



## madmarvcr

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## Carpenter69

Some more RA's


----------



## CanuckFan

Haven't been here in years.......how about an SLB of of Juan Lopez Selecion #2 . Received last week. New to my collection.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A set of singles samplers consisting of:
*) Bolivar Tubos No. 1
*) Punch Punch
*) Hoyo Epicure No. 1
*) H Upmann Magnum 46
*) Montecristo No. 3
*) Cohiba Siglo V
*) Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1
*) Saint Luis Rey Serie A


----------



## stltimmy1979

After playing with my shopping cart for what seems days, finally made a purchase.

Second from this particular vendor, the first being a 25 of Boli PCs (which I love).

Trying to keep the budget under 300USD, these were some of the options I considered:

-25 Boli PC
-10 Trini Reyes
-10 PSD4
-25 Parti Shorts
-25 RASS

Settled on the 25 of RASS and 10 of PSD4. Strongly considered swapping the PSD4 with the Shorts, but will save those for next order.

Have a great weekend, happy smoking.

Tim


----------



## ejewell

stltimmy1979 said:


> After playing with my shopping cart for what seems days, finally made a purchase.
> 
> Second from this particular vendor, the first being a 25 of Boli PCs (which I love).
> 
> Trying to keep the budget under 300USD, these were some of the options I considered:
> 
> -25 Boli PC
> -10 Trini Reyes
> -10 PSD4
> -25 Parti Shorts
> -25 RASS
> 
> Settled on the 25 of RASS and 10 of PSD4. Strongly considered swapping the PSD4 with the Shorts, but will save those for next order.
> 
> Have a great weekend, happy smoking.
> 
> Tim


I think it is fair to say we expect pictures.  Excellent choices!


----------



## stltimmy1979

ejewell said:


> I think it is fair to say we expect pictures.  Excellent choices!


I hope to post the pics in a week, but that may be too optimistic


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

madmarvcr said:


> RyJ Short Churchill


NICE enjoy!


----------



## penguinshockey

From my latest trip to the Caribbean .... the new customs process using the kiosks is a lot less painfull and quicker. 
These will go well with the Puerto Rican Bicardi 151 rum I also brought back....... @ $9.95/liter.


----------



## Merovius

:whoo:

D4 Aug '13



RASS Oct '13



Libertador Sept '13



Monte Especial No. 1 April '13



Wheres Marty McFly when ya need him?


----------



## Laynard

Those Bolis look amazing!


----------



## UTKhodgy

If those are GUT OCT 13 RASS those are FIRE!


----------



## ejewell

I kinda want a box of boli lib's


----------



## thebigk

ejewell said:


> I kinda want a box of boli lib's


Yea me to But holding out for my sons birthday box


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Picked up my first scdlh pc on a walk out to the b&m. Gonna smoke it this weekend


----------



## Laynard

ejewell said:


> I kinda want a box of boli lib's


You're preaching to the choir. Maybe a split is in order?


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> Yea me to But holding out for my sons birthday box





Laynard said:


> You're preaching to the choir. Maybe a split is in order?


The sale right now is so ridiculous... i've blown my budget for like a year though. omg


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Merovius said:


> :whoo:
> 
> D4 Aug '13
> 
> 
> 
> RASS Oct '13
> 
> 
> 
> Libertador Sept '13
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Especial No. 1 April '13
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres Marty McFly when ya need him?


Merovius you look Marvelous absolutely Marvelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> Yea me to But holding out for my sons birthday box


What box is that gonna be?


----------



## ejewell

I have two more boxes out there... but here's an update.

QdO Coronas and Bolivar Short Bolivars. I blame @TonyBrooklyn for the boli's... since I couldn't get my hands on the RACFs. lol.


----------



## thebigk

@ejewell you just posted one Boli shorts if there 08's


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> @ejewell you just posted one Boli shorts if there 08's


TEB AGO 08 my friend.


----------



## Merovius

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Merovius you look Marvelous absolutely Marvelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks brother, went in blind on the Monte Especials, have high hopes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Merovius said:


> Thanks brother, went in blind on the Monte Especials, have high hopes


Great sticks you will love them!


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> I have two more boxes out there... but here's an update.
> 
> QdO Coronas and Bolivar Short Bolivars. I blame @TonyBrooklyn for the boli's... since I couldn't get my hands on the RACFs. lol.


Alright man... Your my new shopper... You seem to buy the best sticks bro!! Im just going to send you money and you handle the rest!


----------



## wrx04

Monte 2 w/ some buffalo trace


----------



## wrx04

wrx04 said:


> Monte 2 w/ some buffalo trace


Im an idiot. Meant to post this in the "what did you smoke today" thread.:bolt:


----------



## ejewell

wrx04 said:


> Im an idiot. Meant to post this in the "what did you smoke today" thread.:bolt:


Clearly too much Buffalo Trace... and by too much I mean just enough!


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> Alright man... Your my new shopper... You seem to buy the best sticks bro!! Im just going to send you money and you handle the rest!


I appreciate the compliment but I definitely don't buy the best. haha. Plenty others buy better.


----------



## Habano

Intact cabinet of 1995 Cohiba Robustos.


----------



## thebigk

A box of JL 2 and a box of JL PC's


----------



## woodted

Habano said:


> Intact cabinet of 1995 Cohiba Robustos.


Oh my!!


----------



## jp1979

Not sure what your guys take is on these but a bundle of Johnny-O SBMF custom rolls.... @Old Smokey


----------



## concig

Ordered yesterday and hope to get them on Monday or Tuesday,

1 box of 10 Montecristo Petit Edmundo
2 boxes Bolivar Bonitas ( from 2001 !!!!! ).....I'm very happy as I thought I'd never find any of these again.
1 box Hoyo Petit Robusto
1 box of 10 Montecristo Petit no.2
5 pcs Bolivar Royal Coronas
5 pcs RASS

I've seen some more "vintage" goodies in this seller's store and already started savings for the next visit !!!


----------



## thebigk

jp1979 said:


> Not sure what your guys take is on these but a bundle of Johnny-O SBMF custom rolls.... @Old Smokey


Very nice I'm a fan of the JO's there great fresh but will turn sick fast then bury them deep for a couple years


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

thebigk said:


> Very nice I'm a fan of the JO's there great fresh but will turn sick fast then bury them deep for a couple years


I keep hearing about Johnny-O. What's up with him?


----------



## jp1979

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I keep hearing about Johnny-O. What's up with him?


I smoked a 3-4 year old one that was gifted to me and it was amazing. He is kind of a pain to deal with, lack of communication, but he comes through in the end. You just have to stay on top of him. As far as the cigars go, its kind of a mystery


----------



## Old Smokey

jp1979 said:


> I smoked a 3-4 year old one that was gifted to me and it was amazing. He is kind of a pain to deal with, lack of communication, but he comes through in the end. You just have to stay on top of him. As far as the cigars go, its kind of a mystery


I have smoked 2 of the above mentioned and both were damn good.

:smoke::smoke: to jp1979


----------



## stltimmy1979

ejewell said:


> I think it is fair to say we expect pictures.  Excellent choices!


Pics will be up later today/tomorrow, need to find a bit of spare time.

The RASS is Sept 13, the PSD4 is Aug 13.

I was tempted to have one ROTT, but refused the urge. Need to settle plus barely a half year old.

Am I right in this approach? So damn tempting...


----------



## ejewell

stltimmy1979 said:


> Pics will be up later today/tomorrow, need to find a bit of spare time.
> 
> The RASS is Sept 13, the PSD4 is Aug 13.
> 
> I was tempted to have one ROTT, but refused the urge. Need to settle plus barely a half year old.
> 
> Am I right in this approach? So damn tempting...


I have a hard time resisting. I normally catch a good bit of ammonia but hell most of the time it is worth it. had a RASCC from JUL 12 ROTT and I didnt regret it.


----------



## Passprotection

ejewell said:


> I have a hard time resisting. I normally catch a good bit of ammonia but hell most of the time it is worth it. had a RASCC from *JUL 12* ROTT and I didnt regret it.


:frusty:


----------



## Stillinger

It depends. If it's been in transit for 2-3 weeks, I usually try to give it a month or so+ of rest (usually double time resting at least) before I try them. 

RASS, I like younger, so if it's 6-7 months old, I might try one or two. If it's good, great, smoke them until they go through a bit of sick. 

Luckily, I'm accumulating enough stock where I can try one or two and then put the rest under the pile of everything else and forget about it for a year or so and come back.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Tried the RASS yesterday, pretty darn tasty. Here are a few pics. Total time from order to arrival, about 11 days. Shipping took 5 business days. Hopefully the pics post properly...


----------



## greige matter

JLP Cazadores 5x5. I do enjoy the flavor of these and the price point is easy to take.


----------



## ejewell

ULA FEB 14, young and smell scrumptious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, my first CC LGC I've ever had.

Funny, they came the same day as a few singles from @GnarlyEggs, he managed to score a few singles of RACF and graciously sold me two, along with two Herrera Estelli lanceros. Good guy right there. Well, the point being that there was a LGC hitcher in there guarding them and a PL encantos. so I was pretty excited to get TWO LGCs today, first ones.

I'll tell ya what, he's a good dude.


----------



## concig

Partagas Shorts (last box from importer dated nov.2005)
Bolivar Bonitas (aug.2005)

He still has the last two bonitas boxes........


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Got in from irrigating tonight to find a little independence day surprise waiting for me...









My first purchase...they arrived much faster than I expected! Want to say thanks to @BlueDevil07 for all the help and encouragement down the dark path, and thanks to everyone here for being the awesome people that you are.

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Bonzo said:


> Got in from irrigating tonight to find a little independence day surprise waiting for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first purchase...they arrived much faster than I expected! Want to say thanks to @BlueDevil07 for all the help and encouragement down the dark path, and thanks to everyone here for being the awesome people that you are.
> 
> Happy 4th of July!


Happy 4th bro!
Them's is some purdy SEEGARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hubby

Joe Bonzo said:


> Got in from irrigating tonight to find a little independence day surprise waiting for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first purchase...they arrived much faster than I expected! Want to say thanks to @BlueDevil07 for all the help and encouragement down the dark path, and thanks to everyone here for being the awesome people that you are.
> 
> Happy 4th of July!


Congrats on your first purchase!!! Looking good and can NEVER go wrong with Parti Shorts~~~~


----------



## concig

A box of 25 Partagas Aristocrats and two smaller of 5 of the same.
Those in boces of 5 are older and darker and have the old bands.


----------



## Merovius

'11 Robusto Ts


----------



## thebigk

Merovius said:


> '11 Robusto Ts


 I need to try these before there gone Trade?


----------



## JRM03

Monte E1s and a box of PLPCs


----------



## BlueDevil07

RA Superiors. Birthday present to myself a few days early.


----------



## JRM03

Said WTH! Box of BHK52


----------



## thebigk

Just a couple fivers
View attachment 86667

Connie A's
09 SLR DC


----------



## AuTechCoM

Well my "other mother" Came back from mexico and brought me these 100% real Cohibas. I challenge you guys to point out one thing that is fake.
LOL!


----------



## thebigk

AuTechCoM said:


> Well my "other mother" Came back from mexico and brought me these 100% real Cohibas. I challenge you guys to point out one thing that is fake.
> LOL!


 They will look great on a shelf in your man cave


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

AuTechCoM said:


> Well my "other mother" Came back from mexico and brought me these 100% real Cohibas. I challenge you guys to point out one thing that is fake.
> LOL!


I saw those all over Mexico. She probably spent 50 dollars on them too.
At least you got a cool novelty item.


----------



## Laynard

AuTechCoM said:


> Well my "other mother" Came back from mexico and brought me these 100% real Cohibas. I challenge you guys to point out one thing that is fake.
> LOL!


The dots running into the gold band, the cello, the glasstop...yup, they definitely pass the test! But the seal on the side might be suspect. Nah, I'm just being paranoid. Enjoy the flavor of Mexico!

Seriously though, at least she thought of you.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Laynard said:


> Seriously though, at least she thought of you.


That is the best thing about them. She is an awesome person and I love that she got them for me, and they do mean a lot to me

I had thought about keeping them for decoration but I felt compelled to take one apart just to see how bad they were.

Nothing but mixed filler and it smelled like urine.


----------



## Arizona Dave

AuTechCoM said:


> That is the best thing about them. She is an awesome person and I love that she got them for me, and they do mean a lot to me
> 
> I had thought about keeping them for decoration but I felt compelled to take one apart just to see how bad they were.
> 
> Nothing but mixed filler and it smelled like urine.


That "urine" smell is common with Ligueros. That does NOT mean that they are fake. It just means it has good Liguero in it.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Arizona Dave said:


> That "urine" smell is common with Ligueros. That does NOT mean that they are fake. It just means it has good Liguero in it.


Did not know that, Thanks. But these are 100% fake.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Arizona Dave said:


> That "urine" smell is common with Ligueros. That does NOT mean that they are fake. It just means it has good Liguero in it.


I smelled urine on the wrapper of a JLP crema, but was hesitant to ask.
That explains it.


----------



## Jay106n

Spent some time in Greece. Picked up some various Cohibas


----------



## pdq_wizzard

AuTechCoM said:


> Did not know that, Thanks. But these are 100% fake.


so the mark on the back of the box is an ink stamp and not a fire brand? Just asking because it looks like they are getting better at making them look real. (the raised lettering on the band for one)


----------



## AuTechCoM

pdq_wizzard said:


> so the mark on the back of the box is an ink stamp and not a fire brand? Just asking because it looks like they are getting better at making them look real. (the raised lettering on the band for one)


when I get home I will start a new thread about these so we don't hijack this thread


----------



## BlueDevil07

If they're in a box with a glass cover, they're fake.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Senor_Perfecto said:


>


Congrats! I have not yet made a CC box purchase, but from everything I've read the HDM 2 will be that box.


----------



## madmarvcr

H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubo MOA ABR 09


----------



## The invisible man

HUPC's, Monte 4's


----------



## greige matter




----------



## Merovius

Sampler - They were out of a lot of my target sticks so had to settle for alternate vitolas

http://s573.photobucket.com/user/Merovius19/media/Mobile Uploads/20140718_135304.jpg.html

Exclusivos AME FEB 13
Diplo 2 BAR AGO 11
Conni 1 USE OCT 11
Sir Winston BRS SEP 13
HDM Du Prince ALT ABR 13
JL 2 RMS OCT 13
Cedros 1 BRS MAY 13
SLR Serie A ROL JUN 13
Non Plus BMU JUN 13
VR Familiar BUO DIC 09


----------



## knilas

Merovius said:


> Sampler - They were out of a lot of my target sticks so had to settle for alternate vitolas
> 
> http://s573.photobucket.com/user/Merovius19/media/Mobile Uploads/20140718_135304.jpg.html
> 
> Exclusivos AME FEB 13
> Diplo 2 BAR AGO 11
> Conni 1 USE OCT 11
> Sir Winston BRS SEP 13
> HDM Du Prince ALT ABR 13
> JL 2 RMS OCT 13
> Cedros 1 BRS MAY 13
> SLR Serie A ROL JUN 13
> Non Plus BMU JUN 13
> VR Familiar BUO DIC 09


Nice sampler, my friend!


----------



## Merovius

knilas said:


> Nice sampler, my friend!


Thanks brother, not sure what happened to my pic in the first post.


----------



## six10

Merovius said:


> Sampler - They were out of a lot of my target sticks so had to settle for alternate vitolas


That's a solid line up!!!


----------



## thebigk

A few things
Half box of Regios, Choix, RG PP, Infantes 
fiver of 98 ERDM Lonsdales a couple 01 Cohiba Piramides Extra and a tenner of Shorts


----------



## thebigk

thebigk said:


> A few things
> Half box of Regios, Choix, RG PP, Infantes
> fiver of 98 ERDM Lonsdales a couple 01 Cohiba Piramides Extra and a tenner of Shorts


First box landed 
View attachment 86908

Also today. Fiver of CoRo's and a single HU coronas junior


----------



## knilas

thebigk said:


> First box landed
> View attachment 86908
> 
> Also today. Fiver of CoRo's and a single HU coronas junior


Nice!!


----------



## protekk

Just got back from Lisbon.I have a few boxes already but I like these and am thinking I may not see them around any more:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

protekk said:


> Just got back from Lisbon.I have a few boxes already but I like these and am thinking I may not see them around any more:


Those look beautiful. What kind of Punch are they?


----------



## protekk

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Those look beautiful. What kind of Punch are they?


These are the Punch Descobidores RE from Portugal 2011. It's a robusto and there were 2500 boxes produced. I have burned through two boxes but have a few more stashed...it's one of the few Punch cigars that I enjoy.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

protekk said:


> These are the Punch Descobidores RE from Portugal 2011. It's a robusto and there were 2500 boxes produced. I have burned through two boxes but have a few more stashed...it's one of the few Punch cigars that I enjoy.


I don't even know how to begin to pronounce that, but upon some research they look gorgeous!


----------



## CeeGar

protekk said:


> These are the Punch Descobidores RE from Portugal 2011. It's a robusto and there were 2500 boxes produced. I have burned through two boxes but have a few more stashed...it's one of the few Punch cigars that I enjoy.


Mike, I have a box of these that I have never opened. Do you have any profile or tasting notes you could share? Oh and welcome back!


----------



## protekk

CeeGar said:


> Mike, I have a box of these that I have never opened. Do you have any profile or tasting notes you could share? Oh and welcome back!


Colin! I am actually still in Portugal....up north in my wife's hometown. From my experience they are real rich and earthy with some nuttiness and cocoa/dark chocolate. A real nice cigar. The only issue I've had with these are one or two have had some burn inconsistencies. Hope this helps and hope all is well with you my friend.


----------



## concig

A box of Bolivar Bonitas with dates EAT CCUT and another box of Partagas Aristocrats JUN 2013 .
Does anyone know what the date on the Bolivars means? I was told it must be around 2000/2001.
There is still one box left at the casa del habanos,I may consider getting that too.

These Aristocrats smoke perfectly even now !!!!!


----------



## harley33

concig said:


> A box of Bolivar Bonitas with dates EAT CCUT and another box of Partagas Aristocrats JUN 2013 .
> Does anyone know what the date on the Bolivars means? I was told it must be around 2000/2001.
> There is still one box left at the casa del habanos,I may consider getting that too.
> 
> These Aristocrats smoke perfectly even now !!!!!


CCUT ==> 9903 ==> March 1999


----------



## concig

harley33 said:


> CCUT ==> 9903 ==> March 1999


THANKS Jeff !!!


----------



## CeeGar

protekk said:


> Colin! I am actually still in Portugal....up north in my wife's hometown. From my experience they are real rich and earthy with some nuttiness and cocoa/dark chocolate. A real nice cigar. The only issue I've had with these are one or two have had some burn inconsistencies. Hope this helps and hope all is well with you my friend.


Oh ok. Thought you were back in the states! :doh:

The profile sounds great. I can deal with burn issues if the flavors are there. I might break into these over the weekend....
Doing well, my friend. Just work, wife and kids. They keep me hopping. Hope you are enjoying your trip!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Rascc and my first Trini Reyes


----------



## Rock31




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Rock31 said:


>


Holy schmoly. Congrats on the pick-up!


----------



## Rock31

MDSPHOTO said:


> Holy schmoly. Congrats on the pick-up!


sell some Viaje, buy some Cubans


----------



## Rock31

double post, sorry


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Rock31 said:


> sell some Viaje, buy some Cubans


I was wondering why you had the major Viaje clearance sale. Enjoy them!


----------



## JRM03

H. Upmann Connie 1's


----------



## CeeGar

Rock31 said:


>


You've been a busy bee, Ray. Nice stuff!


----------



## Rock31

some double banded goodness










HdM Epi #1
RA Gran Bretena Regional 
RG Petit Piramides RE Germany 
2008 Punch RE Reino Unido Serie D'Oro No.1 
09 Punch Royal Benelux Exclusivo 
Bolivar Gold Medal 2007 x 4
Punch Platino India Regional 2009
04 RyJ EL Hermosa #2


----------



## T.E.Fox

In Adelaide for some family reasons unexpectedly and got the morning to go out and about. Popped into the B+M here (only one in the state) and picked up a HUHC, Party short, Monte 5, RyJ Petit Julietas, and 2x RyJ club. Testing out some smaller sticks on the CC side.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Ran a little longer than normal but finally here. 


Series D's, short churchills, and #2 's


----------



## protekk

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Ran a little longer than normal but finally here.
> Series D's, short churchills, and #2 's


Good for you Chris! I am glad they made it.


----------



## thebigk

Rock31 said:


> some double banded goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HdM Epi #1
> RA Gran Bretena Regional
> RG Petit Piramides RE Germany
> 2008 Punch RE Reino Unido Serie D'Oro No.1
> 09 Punch Royal Benelux Exclusivo
> Bolivar Gold Medal 2007 x 4
> Punch Platino India Regional 2009
> 04 RyJ EL Hermosa #2


Some nice looking smokes there


----------



## Mitch

I did a box split, nice sampler


----------



## madmarvcr

RA Gorditos RE Canada 2010
Trinidad Coloniales


----------



## Horsefeathers

madmarvcr said:


> RA Gorditos RE Canada 2010
> Trinidad Coloniales


Woah nice, 2010! Was that just luck of the draw?


----------



## madmarvcr

Horsefeathers said:


> Woah nice, 2010! Was that just luck of the draw?


These are a Regional Edition from 2010. Only 2500 boxes were made and all with 2010 box code. Boxes are still around and at a fair price. If you like RASS, you will like these.


----------



## Shemp75

Smells SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!!


----------



## jp1979

Gift from someone that just came back from oversees.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

jp1979 said:


> Gift from someone that just came back from oversees.


That's an awesome gift. 
I'm gonna take a guess and say they went to France from those sticks all the way to the left. Did you ever try them?


----------



## jp1979

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's an awesome gift.
> I'm gonna take a guess and say they went to France from those sticks all the way to the left. Did you ever try them?


Yeah, Paris, actually. Dropped them on my desk this morning, they are getting the anti bug treatment for the next 3 days. Then I will smoke em.


----------



## Horsefeathers

madmarvcr said:


> These are a Regional Edition from 2010. Only 2500 boxes were made and all with 2010 box code. Boxes are still around and at a fair price. If you like RASS, you will like these.


I see. Thanks for the info. Haven't tired RASS yet, but have had my eye on them. I just put in an order last night for some HDMR No. 2 and CoRos


----------



## BlueDevil07

BRA AGO 13


----------



## tmoran

I am very excited for my first CC purchase. I am pretty sure I used a reputable distributor, but I was hoping the guys with some experience could help validate their authenticity. Let me know what you think from the pics below.













Thanks for your help!


----------



## Horsefeathers

tmoran said:


> I am very excited for my first CC purchase. I am pretty sure I used a reputable distributor, but I was hoping the guys with some experience could help validate their authenticity. Let me know what you think from the pics below.
> Thanks for your help!


Nice get! You can enter the "UPC Code" from the box seal here to verify Stamp to Verify


----------



## tmoran

Horsefeathers said:


> Nice get! You can enter the "UPC Code" from the box seal here to verify Stamp to Verify


That is a very handy link to have. Thank you.


----------



## thegunslinger

Some HQ goodness.

JAN 14 Boli CJs










DEC 12 PSP2s


----------



## egoo33

5ver of HQ Bolivar PC


----------



## stltimmy1979

Horsefeathers said:


> Nice get! You can enter the "UPC Code" from the box seal here to verify Stamp to Verify


I've wondered, how hard is it to replicate the code on the box seal? When I get mine, I always check. But whats to stop a counterfitter to get a legit box, note the code, and just replicate that?

On another note, thinking of branching out from my Boli PC and trying the CJ. Flavor difference? Also wanting some Trinidad Reyes, but do they require aging?


----------



## Shemp75

never to early to start grabbing some short winter smokes


----------



## Shemp75

i think i have satisfied my CC itch for now



Thanks Eric


----------



## ejewell

Shemp75 said:


> i think i have satisfied my CC itch for now
> 
> Thanks Eric


Eric is a great dude. and it looks like he hooked you up hard core. A lot of those I wish were in my humi. lol.

Maybe I'll have to commission you to run some blind samplers for me to clear out my NCs that are still sitting around.


----------



## streetz166

Ahhhhh finally this section has been opened! Time to celebrate!!


----------



## ejewell

Finally, through a little struggling I got a SLB of CoRo, at a reasonable price. Much appreciation to the BOTL who helped out.


----------



## Passprotection

ejewell said:


> Finally, through a little struggling I got a SLB of CoRo, at a reasonable price. Much appreciation to the BOTL who helped out.


Nice Erik!!


----------



## Rock31

Crappy pic, but these fell into my lap over the weekend, still my favorite Cuban.

Box of RyJ EL 2004 Hermosos No.2


----------



## Horsefeathers

Been on vacation. Got home and had two 15 count boxes waiting for me, HdM Epi#2 and COROs.










Also, how does every one store sticks that are packaged like this. Just leave them in the boxes or take them out?


----------



## djsmiles

Horsefeathers said:


> Been on vacation. Got home and had two 15 count boxes waiting for me, HdM Epi#2 and COROs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how does every one store sticks that are packaged like this. Just leave them in the boxes or take them out?


Nice selection. I take mine out.


----------



## UTKhodgy

ejewell said:


> Finally, through a little struggling I got a SLB of CoRo, at a reasonable price. Much appreciation to the BOTL who helped out.


mg:
:ss


----------



## Horsefeathers

djsmiles said:


> Nice selection. I take mine out.


Sounds like a plan. Thanks!


----------



## concig

Bolivar coronas junior 2003


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thegunslinger said:


> Some HQ goodness.
> 
> JAN 14 Boli CJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEC 12 PSP2s


_NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## brazil stogie

After the longest wait for it, bird has finally landed after 32 days. Siglo I, Boli PC, Monte Grand Edmundo, Monte Esp #2


----------



## Merovius

Nice pickups guys, they look great!

Bolivar 108 Spain Regional Production 2010 
LRE ABR 2010 1229/4000

Romeo y Julieta Cazadores
LAR AGO 2012


----------



## JustinThyme

My first birds have landed. Order placed on 11th, Ship notification on the 15 and they came in for a very smooth landing today. I wasn't even expecting them that fast and didnt see the well hidden white plastic covered package up against the white on the front door side window. I had Greek take out delivered and the delivery guy pointed out the package! ooops. All the seals checked out to be authentic.

RASS Sep 13
Boli PC May13
SC El principe Sep 13


----------



## piperdown

^^^ damn fine haul Rob!


----------



## madmarvcr

Vegueros Tapados 46x4.7 AEM ABR 14
Boxcode is on the cardboard under the cellophane 
I thought I would give this new release a try and see if it is worth the $8 price point.
I will let them rest till Labor Day weekend and give one a try


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

madmarvcr said:


> Vegueros Tapados 46x4.7 AEM ABR 14
> Boxcode is on the cardboard under the cellophane
> I thought I would give this new release a try and see if it is worth the $8 price point.
> I will let them rest till Labor Day weekend and give one a try


That's some gorgeous presentation. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## JustinThyme

Lets see how long it takes these birds to land.

Second order and last one for awhile.

Partagas Shorts 25 Box
Cohiba Behike BHK 52 10 Box
Bolivar Libertador 10 Box


----------



## tjblades

RASS 5'ver
H. Upmann Royal Robusto
Partagas D4


----------



## Jordan23

Super Partys and my first box of BBFs.


----------



## szyzk

@madmarvcr

Interested to hear your thoughts after you smoke a Vegueros! Once you smoke one, please report back!


----------



## stltimmy1979

25 Bolivar PC - ENE 14
Monte #4 - OCT 13
Trinidad Reyes - OCT 13

Everything looks good, but oddly, the Trinis 'serial code' was removed.


----------



## egoo33

stltimmy1979 said:


> 25 Bolivar PC - ENE 14
> Monte #4 - OCT 13
> Trinidad Reyes - OCT 13
> 
> Everything looks good, but oddly, the Trinis 'serial code' was removed.
> 
> View attachment 50399


Check the warrantee label should micro printed


----------



## stltimmy1979

egoo33 said:


> Check the warrantee label should micro printed


They are actually at my 'off-location' site (hidden from wife!), so I don't have them in front.

Where can I check? Its typically at the bottom of the green tag (tax stamp?). Its torn off. Still has the proper placement, hologram, etc. Just no code.

Also, I have a 50% hit rate on pictures I upload. Didn't work this time...


----------



## ColdSmoker

box of Connie 1s with USE Nov 11 box code


----------



## egoo33

stltimmy1979 said:


> They are actually at my 'off-location' site (hidden from wife!), so I don't have them in front.
> 
> Where can I check? Its typically at the bottom of the green tag (tax stamp?). Its torn off. Still has the proper placement, hologram, etc. Just no code.
> 
> Also, I have a 50% hit rate on pictures I upload. Didn't work this time...


www.cubancigarwebsite.com/common_images/text/cws-2011-marked-small.jpg

Where the circles are might need a magnifying glass


----------



## concig

These were on special offer and I couldn't resist


----------



## stltimmy1979

egoo33 said:


> www.cubancigarwebsite.com/common_images/text/cws-2011-marked-small.jpg
> 
> Where the circles are might need a magnifying glass


Awesome, I will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Laynard

Some delicious looking RyJ PCs came in yesterday. One week, door-to-door.


----------



## egoo33

RYJ Short Churches


----------



## egoo33

@Laynard damn Layne you take a better pictures than me


----------



## Laynard

egoo33 said:


> @Laynard damn Layne you take a better pictures than me


You flatter me...:redface:


----------



## The invisible man

Downsizing







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## six10

The invisible man said:


> Downsizing


Nice!!! All of those are in my current rotation, and all smoking great.


----------



## [email protected]

Found a box of ra cc sep 12 and a box of boli jc may13 on interstate 85 a while back, very nice.


----------



## JustinThyme

Birds that landed today. Im a bit perplexed over the Behike's with part of the seal missing...as in the important part was cut off. You can see the score marks The sticks look good, box looks good, labels on sticks look good, packaging with outer box and felt cover look good. This is a pretty reputable vendor that I know others here use. What do you think?

Will have another 4 boxes in sometime this week hopefully. They were ordered 2 days apart.

Party shorts TUO May 13
Bolivar Libertador MUR Oct 13
Cohiba Behike 52 BTO SEP 12





































seal in question










Bands look good, all holographic images are spot on


----------



## egoo33

The invisible man said:


> Downsizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Winter is coming


----------



## stltimmy1979

Why do they just take the code off? I asked my vendor when my Trinis came w/o a code, and they said some manufacturers don't want it disclosed where the cigars are from. Yet, it says on the remainder of the band, Cuba, no?


----------



## Heath

I have come to understand it's a distribution thing. the code identifies the distribution chain so they remove to protect them especially when buy regional releases out side that region. I could be wrong but thats what ive been told and it makes since


stltimmy1979 said:


> Why do they just take the code off? I asked my vendor when my Trinis came w/o a code, and they said some manufacturers don't want it disclosed where the cigars are from. Yet, it says on the remainder of the band, Cuba, no?


----------



## six10

Codes cut off is VERY common. A distributer thing.


----------



## JustinThyme

Thanks for the input. Ive only received 6 boxes from this vendor so far and this was the only one missing the code.


----------



## jp1979

I am at about 50/50 on codes being removed. Weird that they only removed the behike code. Did the scratch off all of the micro codes in the seal? It's on there in a few different places it's just really f'n small.


----------



## JustinThyme

jp1979 said:


> I am at about 50/50 on codes being removed. Weird that they only removed the behike code. Did the scratch off all of the micro codes in the seal? It's on there in a few different places it's just really f'n small.


Nope, they didn't scratch those LOL. I didn't know they were there but just went over the entire seal with a handheld illuminated microscope and found one anyway. You are right, that is effin small! After finding that one I backed off and tried to locate it with the naked eye, no dice. Its not even where you would think it would be.

Stamp to verify

The product is original from Habanos S.A.

HSA: 10.8144.02.1040

Descripcion: COHIBA BHK 52 SPB-S-n-n-n-10

I asked the vendor for the oldest stock they had which didnt translate to much on the other two but at least this one is SEP 12 so 2 years old.


----------



## jp1979

JustinThyme said:


> Nope, they didn't scratch those LOL. I didn't know they were there but just went over the entire seal with a handheld illuminated microscope and found one anyway. You are right, that is effin small! After finding that one I backed off and tried to locate it with the naked eye, no dice. Its not even where you would think it would be.
> 
> Stamp to verify
> 
> The product is original from Habanos S.A.
> 
> HSA: 10.8144.02.1040
> 
> Descripcion: COHIBA BHK 52 SPB-S-n-n-n-10
> 
> I asked the vendor for the oldest stock they had which didnt translate to much on the other two but at least this one is SEP 12 so 2 years old.


One vendor I use even scratches those little mf'rs off.


----------



## six10

Oh, and forgot to add... nice pick up!!!


----------



## JustinThyme

And one more package landed today. This should do for a bit

2x PSP2 ULZ Nov 13
HURR UPE NOV 12
MCPNo2 UPE Oct 13


----------



## Saltmarsh

First Box I have bought, it's a start!

Ordered August 27th Wednesday night, shipped Friday August 29. Arrived Sept 6th Saturday.



I have another box on the way Partagas Aristocrats to keep this one company.
http://s1054.photobucket.com/user/m...4-4F78-AFE9-65458FAA99EE_zpslafutbzo.jpg.html


----------



## JustinThyme

Your poor cooler looks lonely! LMAO
You might want to go smaller until you get enough to fill it up at least halfway.


----------



## Trackmyer

JustinThyme said:


> Nope, they didn't scratch those LOL. I didn't know they were there but just went over the entire seal with a handheld illuminated microscope and found one anyway. You are right, that is effin small! After finding that one I backed off and tried to locate it with the naked eye, no dice. Its not even where you would think it would be.
> 
> Stamp to verify
> 
> The product is original from Habanos S.A.
> 
> HSA: 10.8144.02.1040
> 
> Descripcion: COHIBA BHK 52 SPB-S-n-n-n-10
> 
> I asked the vendor for the oldest stock they had which didnt translate to much on the other two but at least this one is SEP 12 so 2 years old.


Still with that king of the wineador you wouldn't want one odd ball box with a scruffy seal. You should try to find a sucker to take that misfit box off your hands.

BTW, I have been known to be such a sucker. Just lookin out for ya brother..:yo:


----------



## JustinThyme

Trackmyer said:


> Still with that king of the wineador you wouldn't want one odd ball box with a scruffy seal. You should try to find a sucker to take that misfit box off your hands.
> 
> BTW, I have been known to be such a sucker. Just lookin out for ya brother..:yo:


Thanks for looking out for me!

Lucky for me the scruffy seal is on the outer sleeve that is in the closet and doesnt affect the King of the Wineadors. Here is the box that counts.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

JustinThyme said:


> Birds that landed today. Im a bit perplexed over the Behike's with part of the seal missing...as in the important part was cut off. You can see the score marks The sticks look good, box looks good, labels on sticks look good, packaging with outer box and felt cover look good. This is a pretty reputable vendor that I know others here use. What do you think?
> 
> Will have another 4 boxes in sometime this week hopefully. They were ordered 2 days apart.
> 
> Party shorts TUO May 13
> Bolivar Libertador MUR Oct 13
> Cohiba Behike 52 BTO SEP 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seal in question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bands look good, all holographic images are spot on


From what I read some vendors purposely remove part of the tag, so you cannot authenticate them with Habanos SA. The reasoning behind this is that vendors can potentially get in trouble for selling outside their region or to the US. Thus the vendor are trying to prevent too many people authenticate their sticks. To me this explanation makes sense, but I'm not 100 percent positive this is correct. 
To my eyes they look legit and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Trackmyer

JustinThyme said:


> Thanks for looking out for me!
> 
> Lucky for me the scruffy seal is on the outer sleeve that is in the closet and doesnt affect the King of the Wineadors. Here is the box that counts.


Ohhhhh its so shiny!!!!!!!! Im sorry, did you say something?

Thats a mighty sharp looking box..yep, Im even more jelly now..


----------



## OnePyroTec

During our down time I picked up some RyJ's from '88


----------



## sjcruiser36

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> From what I read some vendors purposely remove part of the tag, so you cannot authenticate them with Habanos SA. The reasoning behind this is that vendors can potentially get in trouble for selling outside their region or to the US. Thus the vendor are trying to prevent too many people authenticate their sticks. To me this explanation makes sense, but I'm not 100 percent positive this is correct.
> To my eyes they look legit and I hope you enjoy.


Nice haul!!!!


----------



## Shemp75

5 pack of the El Rey del Mundo Choix de L´Epoque Edición Reino Unido 2009


----------



## madmarvcr

Quai D'Orsay Coronas ULA MAR 14


----------



## egoo33

5ver of Upmann PC


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Got some 4's in today. February of '14


----------



## six10

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Got some 4's in today. February of '14


Those look nice!!!


----------



## Shemp75

Super Yums!!!


----------



## Shemp75

And these


----------



## jp1979

Got a box of Monte Open Junior stamped Sep 10'


----------



## bresdogsr

Got a box of chocolate bars. SLR Regios ECG JUN 14. Will be letting them rest a little before sampling.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Are those HUHCs? Ive considered these as I need a 30 minute smoke and I know they are well regarded by members here. What HdMs are these? Nice haul!


----------



## jp1979

stltimmy1979 said:


> Are those HUHCs? Ive considered these as I need a 30 minute smoke and I know they are well regarded by members here. What HdMs are these? Nice haul!


Petit Robusto


----------



## stltimmy1979

jp1979 said:


> Petit Robusto


I guess it does say it right on the box


----------



## jp1979

stltimmy1979 said:


> I guess it does say it right on the box


Lol


----------



## magoo6541

I'm waiting on a cabinet of Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Especials. I was hoping they would have been here yesterday but Santa didn't bring them. They should arrive today but of course, I'm at work and won't be home until tomorrow evening.

I'm looking forward to trying one. From what I understand they're supposed to milder and am hoping they'll be a good after breakfast with coffee smoke in a larger vitola.


----------



## Bernardini

Took everyone's advice on how best to grow my stash....


----------



## Trackmyer

Bernardini said:


> Took everyone's advice on how best to grow my stash....


Drool worthy for sure. Nice choices.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bernardini said:


> Took everyone's advice on how best to grow my stash....


Daaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm! Nice haul!


----------



## Fuzzy

Not a purchase but just received two Siglo VI and a Monti as a gift for helping a Cuban fellow with a repair to the steps of his Prevost motorhome.


----------



## JustinThyme

HU Mag46 May 13
HU Epi#2 ABR14
Partagas 898 FEB14

Two different vendors. One consistently ships 13 stock and this is my first order from another and both boxes are 14 stock.


----------



## jp1979

This thread always makes me want to throw all of my NC's on the WTS and switch forever.


----------



## Heath

That's what I'm saying.


jp1979 said:


> This thread always makes me want to throw all of my NC's on the WTS and switch forever.


----------



## JustinThyme

jp1979 said:


> This thread always makes me want to throw all of my NC's on the WTS and switch forever.


Never! I enjoy both, just different profiles. There are CCs that cant be replicated as so are there NCs that cant be replicated. Kinda like being a wino but only drinking Merlot.


----------



## jp1979

JustinThyme said:


> Never! I enjoy both, just different profiles. There are CCs that cant be replicated as so are there NCs that cant be replicated. Kinda like being a wino but only drinking Merlot.


I will never do it, I like both as well. After flipping through a page or two of these beautiful smokes, the thought crosses my mind.


----------



## The invisible man

JustinThyme said:


> HU Mag46 May 13
> HU Epi#2 ABR14
> Partagas 898 FEB14
> 
> Two different vendors. One consistently ships 13 stock and this is my first order from another and both boxes are 14 stock
> .


You're in deep lol, there's no turning back now.


----------



## JustinThyme

The invisible man said:


> You're in deep lol, there's no turning back now.


Im up to about 15 boxes of CC compared to over a hundred NC and a boat load of single NC. I really do enjoy them both, all dependent on what mood Im in.


----------



## momo439

jp1979 said:


> This thread always makes me want to throw all of my NC's on the WTS and switch forever.


I started in this hobby with CC's (I know, poor me) and there's definitely a difference but I'm glad I expanded with NC's. I'm of French decent but that doesn't keep me from drinking Californian, Australian or even Canadian wines


----------



## brimy623

Just picked up a nice little sampler from a good BOTL.
Looks like the journey down the slippery slope on the dark side has begun!!!


----------



## JustTroItIn

brimy623 said:


> Just picked up a nice little sampler from a good BOTL.
> Looks like the journey down the slippery slope on the dark side has begun!!!


That is a real nice haul there!


----------



## Frankenstein

brimy623 said:


> Just picked up a nice little sampler from a good BOTL.
> Looks like the journey down the slippery slope on the dark side has begun!!!


What are the two short H Upmanns... a Half Corona and....????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bernardini said:


> Took everyone's advice on how best to grow my stash....


_NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## magoo6541

April 14









Even though they're quite young, they're smoking great ROTT. I had one this morning after breakfast with some dark coffee and were what I was hoping they would be... A nice mild morning smoke.


----------



## brimy623

Frankenstein said:


> What are the two short H Upmanns... a Half Corona and....????


Both are HC's.
I know they look different in the pic. So I placed them side by side & they are the same.


----------



## sligub

What I picked up while in Barcelona










08 box of Monty no 2
Some mixed singles in the 4 box
And a couple of the PL RE( one for me and some for others)


----------



## Rock31

Could not pass these up during the most recent sale!

Pics are shitty, not sure why.

Punch EL 2013 Serie D'Oro No. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Could not pass these up during the most recent sale!
> 
> Pics are shitty, not sure why.
> 
> Punch EL 2013 Serie D'Oro No. 2


_NICE Pic Up ROCKMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Rock31 said:


> Could not pass these up during the most recent sale!
> 
> Pics are shitty, not sure why.
> 
> Punch EL 2013 Serie D'Oro No. 2


Dude!


----------



## JustinThyme

Must have been a different price than the one I saw at $437 a box.


----------



## Rock31

JustinThyme said:


> Must have been a different price than the one I saw at $437 a box.


They were on daily special, $299 shipped.


----------



## stltimmy1979

First box of Party Shorts should arrive today or tomorrow. Approx 9 days order to arrival! A


----------



## JustinThyme

Rock31 said:


> They were on daily special, $299 shipped.


I would have jumped all over that too!


----------



## stltimmy1979

The slope is quite slippery, especially when drinking and your team is getting their a** kicked.

Order in:
Monte 4s - 10 box. Really enjoy these
SLR Regios - 25. New to me, looking forward to a new marca!


----------



## JustinThyme

Landed Today

CoRo ARG ABR 14
JLPC BRS JUL 13
VR FAM OMR DIC 13


----------



## SeanTheEvans

@JustinThyme

What a lovely little pickup!

I'm not the only one who has given themselves a cigar holiday


----------



## Trackmyer

JustinThyme said:


> Landed Today
> 
> CoRo ARG ABR 14
> JLPC BRS JUL 13
> VR FAM OMR DIC 13


Your going to have to buy another Ubercave just to keep your CC stash..


----------



## anthony d

Shortly after very soon I should have some pics to put up in here, I am very excited... Nothing like your order Rob, but it is a start.


----------



## JustinThyme

Trackmyer said:


> Your going to have to buy another Ubercave just to keep your CC stash..


Still shoe horning them in. the King is filling up fast. CC collection has spilled onto the Padron shelf.



anthony d said:


> Shortly after very soon I should have some pics to put up in here, I am very excited... Nothing like your order Rob, but it is a start.


We all have to start somewhere. Hope your birds have a safe landing!


----------



## madmarvcr

Bolivar Royal Coronas Tubos MUR ABR 13
Also, real warranty seals will have a water mark that will show up under a black light


----------



## Merovius

Just a few things -

New vendor test drive, pleasantly surprised. HQ Robusto Sampler - 

JL2
D4
Conni 1
SLR Regios
RASS
Choix Supreme
Epi. 2
CoRo

Build your sampler from trusted go to -

Boli RC
Siglo III, IV
Conni A
Royal Robustos
Epi DeLuxe
JL1
LGC Medaille D'Or No. 2
Monte 3
SCDLH Officios

August special, Im a sucker for a deal -

Double Edmundo PSM OCT 13

Bull says these are better than the RASS, which I love so I had to get 'em-


RA Sups MUR MAR 13

Did a little poll on JL's not too long ago, probably would have been happy with 1s, 2s or 4s but these look great. Also a new vendor & a Puff FoG fav, Ill be back! - 



JL 1 LTB ABR 13

Another sweet deal!


Cohiba Piramides Extra MUR JUL 12


----------



## Merovius

Hit the pic limit on the last one, heres the rest:

Super Yums - 



Boli Finos RAE MAR 14

More tasty Cuban tobacco!



La Escepcion Selectos Finos EEM NOV 11

Uber dark Vuelta Abajo wrappers, not expecting the typical Romeo profile on these but very interested to see what develops -


RYJ EL 2013 LAR JUL 13

Thanks to @protekk @asmartbull & @TonyBrooklyn for sending tasters and giving suggestions. Much appreciated gentlemen.

Pretty close to running out of room, maybe have space for 1 or 2 more boxes of something aged or special. One word comes to mind, Cosecha. Thoughts?


----------



## brimy623

@Merovius

I want to be like you when I grow up!

But seriously, that's one heck of a haul. Nicely done.


----------



## Bernardini

@Merovius just caused me to drool all over my computer. Ridiculous Haul!


----------



## egoo33

@Merovius I've been wanting to try the Cuban Corona Gorda and Corona HQ Sampler and never ordered anything from down under, I assume everything went off without a hitch great looking sticks btw


----------



## JustinThyme

Nice haul!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_@Merovius
Buddy you got class!
The answer to your question.
GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## protekk

Merovius said:


> Hit the pic limit on the last one, heres the rest:
> 
> 
> Thanks to @protekk @asmartbull & @TonyBrooklyn for sending tasters and giving suggestions. Much appreciated gentlemen.


Thats the first time I've been thanked for helping someone spend that kind of coin :noidea:. I am sure you will enjoy them Tyler!


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> @Merovius
> 
> I want to be like you when I grow up!
> 
> But seriously, that's one heck of a haul. Nicely done.


Glad to see you in the Habanos section Brian, we should trade a few at some point 



TonyBrooklyn said:


> _@Merovius
> Buddy you got class!
> The answer to your question.
> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Awesome, thank you!



JustinThyme said:


> Nice haul!





Bernardini said:


> @Merovius just caused me to drool all over my computer. Ridiculous Haul!





protekk said:


> Thats the first time I've been thanked for helping someone spend that kind of coin :noidea:. I am sure you will enjoy them Tyler!


Thanks brothers, finally on solid footing in the land of Havana!


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Glad to see you in the Habanos section Brian, *we should trade a few at some point
> *
> Thanks brothers, *finally on solid footing in the land of Havana!*


In a few months when I too can say *"finally on solid footing in the land of Havana!"* I will definitely look you up for some trading!

Continue to smoke well.


----------



## egoo33

Nothing fancy


----------



## Shemp75

some RE yumminess!


----------



## Laynard

LCDH!


----------



## Engineer99

My second order that arrived in record time..I placed the order last Saturday night and got it tonight.
I'm liking this order format...a box of PCs and a tenner of robustos for a little over two bills...I have my eye on a box of lonsdales next, either Party 898s or VR Clasicos.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Engineer99 said:


> My second order that arrived in record time..I placed the order last Saturday night and got it tonight.
> I'm liking this order format...a box of PCs and a tenner of robustos for a little over two bills...I have my eye on a box of lonsdales next, either Party 898s or VR Clasicos.


Love me some #4s . Just had a 10 arrive today, plus my first SLR Regios!


----------



## brazil stogie

Bird landed today..Boli Corona Gigantes, some partys as well...


----------



## bresdogsr

Cab of BBF had to enjoy one ROTT


----------



## thebigk

Customs
View attachment 88246


----------



## Shemp75

thebigk said:


> Customs


From where??????


----------



## thebigk

Cuba


----------



## Shemp75

thebigk said:


> Cuba


haha, smart ass

what Farm?


----------



## thebigk

Shemp75 said:


> haha, smart ass
> 
> what Farm?


 PM sent


----------



## Shemp75

Edmundo Dantes Conde 54 Edición Regional Mexico (2011)


----------



## egoo33

@Shemp75 nice haul


----------



## magoo6541

I received my last order but unfortunately, one of the packages was completely wrong.

I made 2 orders of 2 boxes each. 1 was BHK 52 & RASS and the 2nd was BRC & HdM Epicure De Luxe. 

I received a package of BRC and RyJ Short Churchills. I wanted to keep the Romeos so I contacted the vendor and I told him that I received RyJ SC instead of the HdM EDL but would keep them and pay the difference. Then, I received my 2nd package and that contained BRC and HdM EDL. Huh.

It seems that the first parcel was mixed up with someone else's order since it was so incorrect. Whoever received my order got a screaming deal on some BHKs and RASS. So I'm sending back the extra BRCs and buying the box of Romeos minus shipping and he's resending the parcel of BHKs and RASS.

Completely happy about the way this was handled by my vendor... And I'm ending up with an extra box that I've been wanting to try out. Wasn't necessarily ready to buy them at this moment but I'm not going to pass them up since they're already comfy in my humidor.

I'll take pictures when I get home since the HdM EDL look amazing.


----------



## JustinThyme

Man all the stories of missing things and wrong orders makes me antsy. These were a few days late from the usual, not counting the holiday as thats a given.
Two boxes landed today, two more in the air then Im done till next spring. (thats like the 3rd time Ive said that...)

JL SEL No2 ELU ABR 14 25CAB
Party Shorts ALT MAR 13 50CAB

They are both nice and oily! :whoo:


----------



## bresdogsr

Those shorts look yummy


----------



## Shemp75

More RE goodness


----------



## egoo33

Shemp75 said:


> More RE goodness


damn do you on,y smoke re's lol


----------



## UTKhodgy

Cabs of Shorts are so sexy.


----------



## smoking ash

Shemp75 said:


> More RE goodness


WOW! Very jealous!


----------



## brazil stogie

H Uppman Sir Winston
RyJ Cazadores
HdM Epi2
RASCC


----------



## brazil stogie

H Uppman Sir Winston
RyJ Cazadores
HdM Epi2
RASCC


----------



## egoo33

5 days in transit


----------



## stltimmy1979

egoo33 said:


> 5 days in transit


Ha, I almost put in a PSD4 instead of the RASS, glad I didn't!!


----------



## egoo33

stltimmy1979 said:


> Ha, I almost put in a PSD4 instead of the RASS, glad I didn't!!


good call, im loading up on 10 count boxes just to have a sizable selection


----------



## The invisible man

My half of a split







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shemp75

3x Ramon Allones Lusitanos Portugal RE from 2010
2x Bolivar B2 Canada RE from 2010


----------



## stltimmy1979

Siglo IIs arrived yesterday. Code checks out, bands appear good (15mm), consistent size, color, etc. Anything else I should be checking? Feb 14 code, super young!


----------



## egoo33

stltimmy1979 said:


> Siglo IIs arrived yesterday. Code checks out, bands appear good (15mm), consistent size, color, etc. Anything else I should be checking? Feb 14 code, super young!


trust your vendor you have nothing to worry about


----------



## The invisible man

stltimmy1979 said:


> Siglo IIs arrived yesterday. Code checks out, bands appear good (15mm), consistent size, color, etc. Anything else I should be checking? Feb 14 code, super young!


Man, those look tasty, damn exspensive for a PC but they look good man!


----------



## stltimmy1979

The invisible man said:


> Man, those look tasty, damn exspensive for a PC but they look good man!


They weren't that expensive. The SLB had a nice glass top so I could see them, and it was like 2 bucks a stick. Hehehe


----------



## The invisible man

stltimmy1979 said:


> They weren't that expensive. The SLB had a nice glass top so I could see them, and it was like 2 bucks a stick. Hehehe


$2 a stick that's cheap! We should do a split next time, hey, wait a minute?


----------



## concig

For $2 a stick, I'd be worried ....are you sure ?


----------



## egoo33

stltimmy1979 said:


> They weren't that expensive. The SLB had a nice glass top so I could see them, and it was like 2 bucks a stick. Hehehe


the glass top is so you can see the quality


----------



## stltimmy1979

concig said:


> For $2 a stick, I'd be worried ....are you sure ?


The hehehehe implied I was joking. I can attest these were many multiples more...


----------



## stltimmy1979

Its like XMAS here. Got a 5'er RASS, Sept 13 plus my MAW gift (Ill post pics in separate thread).


----------



## concig

stltimmy1979 said:


> The hehehehe implied I was joking. I can attest these were many multiples more...


Excuse my English , I missed the joke:rotfl:
Enjoy them !!!


----------



## stltimmy1979

concig said:


> Excuse my English , I missed the joke:rotfl:
> Enjoy them !!!


Some things get lost in translation, I hope my sarcasm didn't come off as me being a d*ck (although my wife would say otherwise).

Thanks Concig, I can't wait to try one tomorrow to kick off the weekend.

All the best dude!


----------



## six10

View attachment 88446

Epi 2's


----------



## stltimmy1979

six10 said:


> View attachment 88446
> 
> Epi 2's


I guess that's a fifty, nice!!!


----------



## madmarvcr

Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas SOE ABR 2012


----------



## Shemp75




----------



## concig

Nice 
I had a secretos this afternoon and it was great.


----------



## Engineer99

RyJ Mille Fleurs Mar 14
Party Shorts Sep 13


----------



## JustinThyme

BBF ULA JUN 14


----------



## Passprotection

JustinThyme said:


> BBF ULA JUN 14


Well somebody's smoking great!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Engineer99

egoo33 said:


>


A thing of beauty...One of the best values in the cigar world.


----------



## JustinThyme

Passprotection said:


> Well somebody's smoking great!


Yeah I opened the box and the smell was mouth watering! I lit one within an hour of opening the box and it was great, best ROTT stick Ive ever had.



Engineer99 said:


> A thing of beauty...One of the best values in the cigar world.


Love the Boil PCs, Ive already gone through a box of them and party shorts smoking them during commute time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Engineer99 said:


> RyJ Mille Fleurs Mar 14
> Party Shorts Sep 13


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egoo33

Engineer99 said:


> A thing of beauty...One of the best values in the cigar world.


Got a deal on them only $120 for a 25 count box, really young so to the bottom of the humidor they go


----------



## JustinThyme

egoo33 said:


> Got a deal on them only $120 for a 25 count box, really young so to the bottom of the humidor they go


They actually smoke quite well young. Ive moved the last of the box I had to my smoking humi last week, have like 3 of them left out of the box that had a MAY13 date code. Time to restock these puppies, gonna look for a 50cab if they exist.


----------



## Engineer99

egoo33 said:


> Got a deal on them only $120 for a 25 count box, really young so to the bottom of the humidor they go


Dang! the cheapest I've seen them go for is $128 shipped. I plan on sitting on all my recent purchases for a while as I smoke through the rest of my NCs. The RyJ short churchills from ABR 13 are really tempting since they already have a year and a half.


----------



## egoo33

Engineer99 said:


> Dang! the cheapest I've seen them go for is $128 shipped. I plan on sitting on all my recent purchases for a while as I smoke through the rest of my NCs. The RyJ short churchills from ABR 13 are really tempting since they already have a year and a half.


i got them on a daily deal they are from april of 14 smoking them would be infanticide

i have the same box code for the ryj they still need time


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Got two boxes of PL. The Montecarlos are for now. 
The Encantos are for aging. I'm reserving them until I graduate college in 2016. Hopefully they will become GREAT.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Got two boxes of PL. The Montecarlos are for now.
> The Encantos are for aging. I'm reserving them until I graduate college in 2016. Hopefully they will become GREAT.


The Encantos are great right now they are four years old already.
As for the Montecarlos 4 to 5 years will work wonders IMHO enjoy bro!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Encantos are great right now they are four years old already.
> As for the Montecarlos 4 to 5 years will work wonders IMHO enjoy bro!


Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I should try one now and see how they age. 
How are they compared to PLMC?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I should try one now and see how they age.
> How are they compared to PLMC?


The Encantos are a multi trick pony loads of floral, citrus twang ,ceder , The monte carlos are just a one dimensional stick.


----------



## Engineer99

Had another bird land today in record time...two SLB ten count HDM EE FEB 14


----------



## thebigk

Had a few things land the last couple days
View attachment 88669

Fiver of 11' Connie 1 ,RyJ Churchills A/T four Punch Punch
15 ct CoRo's love the new band
Box of RA Gorditos RE Canada


----------



## JustinThyme

After going to every freakin post office in NJ before coming here bird finally landed today. Ive never seen such a mess. Went south of me, then back up north, the east, then back up north again then south again, out for delivery in another town, then back to Jersey City for 2 days then finally delivered today. Pretty damn sad as another from the same vendor that shipped a week later cleared customs today, hope it doesnt make the same damn rounds as this one did!

SLR Regios ELG JUN 14


----------



## six10

Monte 4's BUM MAR 14.


----------



## magoo6541

Both are quite young. The Inmensos being from Jul 14. I thought LCDH releases were a one time 5000 box run and that was it. I've recently read that they do an annual run so I guess that makes sense since these are so new. Anyone know the scoop on LCDH releases?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Engineer99 said:


> Had another bird land today in record time...two SLB ten count HDM EE FEB 14


Nice looking sticks enjoy bro!


----------



## Engineer99

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice looking sticks enjoy bro!


Thanks Tone!

I'm obviously just getting into the shallow end of the pool, and everything I recently bought will get plenty of rest...Will probably grab some more of the budget stuff (Party+ Ryj Mille Fleurs) along with a few tried and trues ( VR Famosos, RASS, Boli GF,RC) to have a solid base of smokes in a few years...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Engineer99 said:


> Thanks Tone!
> 
> I'm obviously just getting into the shallow end of the pool, and everything I recently bought will get plenty of rest...Will probably grab some more of the budget stuff (Party+ Ryj Mille Fleurs) along with a few tried and trues ( VR Famosos, RASS, Boli GF,RC) to have a solid base of smokes in a few years...


Nice choices your way ahead of the curve my friend :wink:


----------



## Merovius

thebigk said:


> 15 ct CoRo's love the new band


Nice grab! Dont mnd doing the 15s either, theyre almost always on sale, Ive had some tasty sticks come out of 'em and guess what? You can easily move them to wood!



JustinThyme said:


> SLR Regios ELG JUN 14


Glad they made it, nice choice! :tu



magoo6541 said:


> Both are quite young. The Inmensos being from Jul 14. I thought LCDH releases were a one time 5000 box run and that was it. I've recently read that they do an annual run so I guess that makes sense since these are so new. Anyone know the scoop on LCDH releases?


LCDH Exclusives typically start out as regional releases, the blend/vitola gains traction and Habanos moves it to "regular" production sold to La Casas.

2006 SCDLH Offcios, Muralla & Mercaderes
2007 Boli GM, partagas Culebra
2008 Partagas Salomon
2009 H. Upmann Noella
2010 RA Sups & Immenso
2011 H. Upmann Royal Robusto
2012 HDM Epi DeLuxe
2013 Conni A
2013 Boli Libertador


----------



## magoo6541

Merovius said:


> Glad they made it, nice choice! :tu
> 
> LCDH Exclusives typically start out as regional releases, the blend/vitola gains traction and Habanos moves it to "regular" production sold to La Casas.
> 
> 2006 SCDLH Offcios, Muralla & Mercaderes
> 2007 Boli GM, partagas Culebra
> 2008 Partagas Salomon
> 2009 H. Upmann Noella
> 2010 RA Sups & Immenso
> 2011 H. Upmann Royal Robusto
> 2012 HDM Epi DeLuxe
> 2013 Conni A
> 2013 Boli Libertador


Thanks for the info... I was expecting both boxes to be from 2011 or so. Another curiosity is that the wood LGC box has the Habanos SA and LCDH seal on the top right. All the pictures I've seen have no stickers on the actual box, they're on the outside cardboard box.

These aren't the missing boxes. I ordered these 2 weeks after the other order shipped. My order of BHK 52s and RASS are still AWOL but I've been in touch with my vendor and he is aware of the situation. Still another week before I'll ask for a reship.


----------



## cakeanddottle

first box purchase, ordered on the 3rd, shipped on the 5th, on my porch on the 10th. Pretty happy, they look great and they check out. Down for a long nap.

The product is original from Habanos S.A.

HSA: 10.9071.36.0190

Descripcion: VEGAS ROBAINA UNICOS CB-UW-C/L-12,13-n-25


----------



## JGD

Cohiba Siglo II 5x5 (MAR 13) and H.Upmann Half Coronas (MAR 14) arrived today - less than a week since I placed the order!


----------



## JustinThyme




----------



## Hubby

JustinThyme said:


>


Those Connossieur "A" are the bomb.. Ive been able to have 2... Superb cigars! Nice pick up...


----------



## JustinThyme

Hubby said:


> Those Connossieur "A" are the bomb.. Ive been able to have 2... Superb cigars! Nice pick up...


Ive smoked a couple of them already and yes they are the bomb! Very nice smokes! I tried a Connie 1 and while it was ok it didnt come close to the Connie A.

Both of these were hand picked HQ boxes, not by me but by the vendor.


----------



## sligub

This week I found out that hunters is out of stock of my favourite discontinued so I had to pay EMS( :') :') )for my last ever box


----------



## JustinThyme

These never get old, smoke the hell out of them. This is my second box of these, first box is long gone! I thought that first one was good but this one is even better from a different vendor that hand picks boxes. I opened the box and the smell of barnyard was just glorious! Smoked one ROTT this afternoon and it tasted even better than it smelled!
Dont know if Im crazy or not but it seems to me that while most CCs are very good they are not at all consistent in the realms quality. I would also say flavor but the profiles remain the same, just better with this box over the last from a different vendor (different codes and factory too) and these are damn near a year younger than the last box at 5 months and these wrappers are nice and oily...


----------



## momo439

Took twenty days but at last, my first order is in! I wanted lots of selection to try but with the cold well settled here, I'm wondering if I should of went strait with a full box of the half coronas


----------



## cakeanddottle

SEP13


----------



## JustinThyme

Best looking box of RASS Ive seen anyway, nice oily wrappers. The smell is also very nice!


----------



## anthony d

Those look fantastic Rob!


----------



## six10

anthony d said:


> Those look fantastic Rob!


Yeah they do. Great pick ups everyone.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

It's getting pretty cold up here in NY and I figured what could be a better short smoke than some of these tasty smokes.

http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/O...C-40ED-9817-8BD4275DC096_zps7d95rjwx.jpg.html
http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/O...0-4DEB-A406-31334F225D8E_zpsdeea5d0m.jpg.html
From February '14.



From January '14.

Yay me! My first box purchases.


----------



## jusphil85

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> It's getting pretty cold up here in NY and I figured what could be a better short smoke than some of these tasty smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> From February '14.
> 
> 
> 
> From January '14.
> 
> Yay me! My first box purchases.


Awesome haul! I was looking to make the same purchase!


----------



## cakeanddottle

10 days order to door
JUL14


----------



## Bernardini

A little Birthday gift to myself. Christmas gift coming next week


----------



## Laynard

Bernardini said:


> A little Birthday gift to myself. Christmas gift coming next week


That's a heck of a bday gift brother! I can't wait to see what you get for Christmas.


----------



## madmarvcr

Partagas Series D No. 4 Tubos to hand out over holidays
MOB MAY 14


----------



## magoo6541

Christmas come early for me. Received these over the last week or so. All received within 6 days of shipment.


























Thanks to Tony and Bullman for the recommendation on the Espys.

I'm at work and my girlfriends daughter sent me a text to let me know I had a package today. I had her take the picture of the Espys and she said the box date was Jul 14 so I'm hoping these will have the new bands. Might have to update in the morning if they do.

ETA: Love the new bands


----------



## madmarvcr

El Rey del Mundo choix supreme GMA JUN 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

magoo6541 said:


> Christmas come early for me. Received these over the last week or so. All received within 6 days of shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Tony and Bullman for the recommendation on the Espys.
> 
> I'm at work and my girlfriends daughter sent me a text to let me know I had a package today. I had her take the picture of the Espys and she said the box date was Jul 14 so I'm hoping these will have the new bands. Might have to update in the morning if they do.
> 
> ETA: Love the new bands


Great pickups EnjoY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brazil stogie

Few boxes of: Bolivar PC, RC, PL PC, Party Shorts


----------



## OnePyroTec

I smudged the number badge a bit when opening the package not realizing I had something on my thumb. :frusty:


----------



## Passprotection

OnePyroTec said:


> I smudged the number badge a bit when opening the package not realizing I had something on my thumb. :frusty:


Gotta wash those clubs before touching babies man!


----------



## Engineer99

Smoking kills? That's it...I'm outta here. You win, stupid bureaucrats.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Engineer99 said:


> Smoking kills? That's it...I'm outta here. You win, stupid bureaucrats.


This is on the bottom of the box.


----------



## asmartbull

Super Ramones while on sale


----------



## Merovius

magoo6541 said:


>


Those look excellent, nice pickup!


----------



## Merovius

898 RAE FEB 2014
Wide Churchills AEM MAR 2014
Punch Tubos OPG NOV 2013
VR Unicos LUB NOV 2013
BHK 54 BTO JUN 2012


----------



## Merovius

cont'd

EL 520 AME SEP 2012
Grand Edmundo URG NOV 2010
SLR Pacificos Asia Regional 1618/4000 OSB JUL 2009
Robusto T GLP JUL 2009


----------



## Trackmyer

Merovius said:


> cont'd


Dang son, that's some serious cigar [email protected] you got there. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hubby

Merovius said:


> cont'd
> 
> EL 520 AME SEP 2012
> Grand Edmundo URG NOV 2010
> SLR Pacificos Asia Regional 1618/4000 OSB JUL 2009
> Robusto T GLP JUL 2009


Nice haul... I LOVE the 520s... One of my favorite cubans!


----------



## Merovius

Trackmyer said:


> Dang son, that's some serious cigar [email protected] you got there. Very nice indeed.


Merry Xmas to me haha, treat yourself!



Hubby said:


> Nice haul... I LOVE the 520s... One of my favorite cubans!


A lot of flavor. Theyre going down for a long nap, hoping they develop more complexity *fingers crossed*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## JustinThyme

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


What he said ^^^^^^^


----------



## momo439

@Merovius, ur starting your own store lol


----------



## Passprotection

DAMN @Merovius nice!

For me:










Born on date the same (year, month) as my son.


----------



## greige matter

Arrived today. 5 days in transit.


----------



## greige matter

Let's try that again. Juan Lopez Selection #2 .


----------



## aea6574

Some Monte 2 for myself for Christmas.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## OnePyroTec

Box #2 has even a lower number, and this time I didn't smudge the number badge arty:




OnePyroTec said:


> I smudged the number badge a bit when opening the package not realizing I had something on my thumb. :frusty:


----------



## madmarvcr

Partagas Seleccion Privada EL 2014, EML SEP 14
My Christmas present to myself
Wow! They smell great!!
They put the warranty seal on the wrong corner, but serial number checks out
I also noticed under black light there are now 4 corner circles on 2014 seals
Older seals do not have the corner circles


----------



## Hubby

madmarvcr said:


> Partagas Seleccion Privada EL 2014, EML SEP 14
> My Christmas present to myself
> Wow! They smell great!!
> They put the warranty seal on the wrong corner, but serial number checks out
> I also noticed under black light there are now 4 corner circles on 2014 seals
> Older seals do not have the corner circles


Jealous.... I need to find me some of these ASAP!


----------



## OnePyroTec

A box of 10 Cohiba Robusto Supremo showed up in my mailbox today. :thumb:
Most likely it will be the last shipment arriving this year.


----------



## Hubby

2 boxes hit today.. Small order to test out a new vendor... 2 boxes Montecristo petit edmundos... Ordered on Dec 17th arrived today Dec 27th.. Quick, especially with the Xmas holiday in there... Everything checks out


----------



## Work4Play

A couple boxes...


----------



## streetz166

Work4Play said:


> A couple boxes...


Very nice Ryan!! Enjoy them! Those BHK52's look delicious!


----------



## Auburnguy

Very nice haul Ryan!


----------



## Hubby

Work4Play said:


> A couple boxes...


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## madmarvcr

Today in the mail, some cheap machine mades. Quick smokes for cold iowa winter
Troya Coronas Club


----------



## JIK

This thread is so much win. 

Some singles I should be receiving soon

Cohiba Esplendidos 
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 
Montecristo No. 2 
Bolivar Royal Coronas 
Trinidad Reyes 
Cohiba Secretos
Cohiba Siglo I
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 
Partagas 8-9-8


----------



## OnePyroTec




----------



## OnePyroTec

madmarvcr said:


> Today in the mail, some cheap machine mades. Quick smokes for cold iowa winter
> Troya Coronas Club


IMHO cheap machine made ISOMs are still better than many other "premiums" from elsewhere.


----------



## Sigaar

My first order arrived yesterday. Shipped on Monday, 12-29 arriving 1-3... Not bad at all. The box of Bolivar Petit Corona's looked great. Only bad news was the 3-pack of MC #4 's and and a fiver of Cohiba's had a little mold  The vendor said they'd allow me to return for refund, but I've decided to just wipe it off, since they weren't too bad. I'm storing those is a separate tupperdor, just in case.

Wondering if mold is more common in those 3 and 5 pack cardboard packages? Both were sealed.


----------



## ejewell

My first full box of Espys from down under. First box of new year.


----------



## Rock31

Sigaar said:


> Wondering if mold is more common in those 3 and 5 pack cardboard packages? Both were sealed.


In my opinion yes it is. As long as it is not in the foot, just wipe, freeze and move on.

No harm done.


----------



## asmartbull

AM custom pyramide


----------



## UTKhodgy

Partagas Presidentes. My first 2014 box, and VERY (!) young. September 2014. Agh.


----------



## JIK

Latest arrival:


----------



## Shemp75

Just a few Ramon Allones Edicion Regional Israel 2011s



supposedly they pretty rare :bounce:


----------



## Passprotection

520's with JUL 12 box code.


----------



## Hubby

Passprotection said:


> 520's with JUL 12 box code.


I love me some 520s... Sitting on 3 boxes now!


----------



## Hubby

Shemp75 said:


> Just a few Ramon Allones Edicion Regional Israel 2011s
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly they pretty rare :bounce:


Those are trash Shemp! I'll PM you my addy and I will get rid of them for you... Your welcome :heh:


----------



## JIK

Passprotection said:


> 520's with JUL 12 box code.


Nice!


----------



## lebz

Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure Especial

These came in today! Beautiful sticks.


----------



## penna stogey

You guys are making me hungry? Good looking stix, WOW


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> IMHO cheap machine made ISOMs are still better than many other "premiums" from elsewhere.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trackmyer

RA Super Ramon RE OGA Jun 11


----------



## Horsefeathers

10 Bolivar Royal Coronas and 10 Cohiba BHK 52s.


----------



## ejewell

Passprotection said:


> 520's with JUL 12 box code.


Couldn't find a regular run Jul '12 box and just pulled on the LE after all, huh? lol


----------



## Passprotection

ejewell said:


> Couldn't find a regular run Jul '12 box and just pulled on the LE after all, huh? lol


Yeah man. Got a box of Partagas from a know vendor too with the JUL '12 box code... Now to just find CoRo's with JUL '12 code and all will be good.


----------



## ejewell

I'm always looking for JUL 12 codes, glad you've had some luck! I'll keep an eye out for CoRo's.


----------



## Sigaar

El Principe's. First order with this vendor. Serial checked out and they look great!


----------



## Trackmyer

Little split on foot of third stick from left, but Im still happy as can be.


----------



## Rock31

Not really a purchase but this was a bomb I received yesterday! They are now resting in the freezer for a short nap


----------



## thebigk

Rock31 said:


> Not really a purchase but this was a bomb I received yesterday! They are now resting in the freezer for a short nap


Perks of being a MOD


----------



## JIK

Nuclear!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Engineer99

How does stock this old not get sold earlier?


----------



## rangerdavid

Wow!! I hope the Conny 1's I ordered is anywhere near that date!!! congrats man!!! enjoy 'em!!


----------



## Engineer99

rangerdavid said:


> Wow!! I hope the Conny 1's I ordered is anywhere near that date!!! congrats man!!! enjoy 'em!!


All you have to do is know what they have and request it! That's what I did and my vendor followed through.


----------



## rangerdavid

Engineer99 said:


> All you have to do is know what they have and request it! That's what I did and my vendor followed through.


how do you find out what they have??


----------



## jmacn

Engineer99 said:


> How does stock this old not get sold earlier?


Less popular formats hang around for longer. Just before Christmas I managed to pick up some Punch Seleccion 12 from 2003 

Picked these up yesterday. The picture quality's poor, but the cigars should make up for it.


----------



## Engineer99

rangerdavid said:


> how do you find out what they have??


Certain vendors have lists of in stock box codes you can obtain. I get them from friends who are way more hardcore than me and love finding out this stuff.


----------



## madmarvcr

WAHOO!!! Finally here! Wow smells great

Cohiba Robustos Supremos EL 2014
EML SEP 14

Backordered: 12/17/14
Shipped: 1/14/15
Delivered: 1/21/15


----------



## Horsefeathers

Horsefeathers said:


> 10 Bolivar Royal Coronas and 10 Cohiba BHK 52s.


Forgive me for quoting myself, but these arrived today

ULA ABR 14









and

BTO OCT 12


----------



## OnePyroTec

madmarvcr said:


> WAHOO!!! Finally here! Wow smells great
> 
> Cohiba Robustos Supremos EL 2014
> EML SEP 14
> 
> Backordered: 12/17/14
> Shipped: 1/14/15
> Delivered: 1/21/15


Nice grab :beerchug:

Do you plan on trying any young or aging the whole box?


----------



## madmarvcr

OnePyroTec said:


> Nice grab :beerchug:
> 
> Do you plan on trying any young or aging the whole box?


I plan on doing one a year on my birthday for the next 10 years starting in November


----------



## OnePyroTec

madmarvcr said:


> I plan on doing one a year on my birthday for the next 10 years starting in November


Good plan. I was thinking of one early one after valentines day dinner, then tucking the rest away until my son graduates from HS in a couple years. Then who knows when the remainders will come out again.


----------



## Skeat5353

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Merovius

cakeanddottle said:


>


Nice. Any green'ish wrappers on those?


----------



## cakeanddottle

Merovius said:


> Nice. Any green'ish wrappers on those?


NOV13, and all look as clean as the pic.


----------



## Engineer99

Just wondering what is up with the upside down top. I'm also wondering why the sides are totally blank. The code checks out with Habanos SA, and I'm not worried at all about the authenticity, but I've never seen a box of any cigars without anything on the sides.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## UTKhodgy

Engineer99 said:


> Just wondering what is up with the upside down top. I'm also wondering why the sides are totally blank. The code checks out with Habanos SA, and I'm not worried at all about the authenticity, but I've never seen a box of any cigars without anything on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I think that is just the way that HUC1s are packaged...


----------



## Engineer99

UTKhodgy said:


> I think that is just the way that HUC1s are packaged...


After a quick image search, it's confirmed that's how they come. Perhaps it's for a vertical display?


----------



## Skeat5353

And today,











They look and smell amazing. A little unsure about the date stamp. Has anyone seen one like this recently?


----------



## six10

I haven't seen a datestamp like that but I don't have any D4 boxes. Seems odd that it has a dot (instead of slash or blank between). Also the paper slip looks off, (its usually thin semi-transparent, Habanos logos dark brown not black). And the seal looks close but it looks darker green than most of mine and the holographic doesn't go all the way to edge. 

Could just be the lighting/photo or variations. Maybe compare to that Bolivar box (which looks right to me colorwise in photo). Hope they work out for you.


----------



## Skeat5353

six10 said:


> I haven't seen a datestamp like that but I don't have any D4 boxes. Seems odd that it has a dot (instead of slash or blank between). Also the paper slip looks off, (its usually thin semi-transparent, Habanos logos dark brown not black). And the seal looks close but it looks darker green than most of mine and the holographic doesn't go all the way to edge.
> 
> Could just be the lighting/photo or variations. Maybe compare to that Bolivar box (which looks right to me colorwise in photo). Hope they work out for you.


Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated. Ran the serial at Habanos SA and they checked out. Still the strangest Goddamn date stamp I've ever seen! LOL!!!


----------



## six10

FYI saw this on a recent pic of aged Anejados tonite.
View attachment 90321


----------



## rangerdavid

Ordered these on 1-19. They arrived today. Totally stoked with the date of May 11!!


----------



## rangerdavid

finally opened them.....


----------



## UTKhodgy

There seems to be tons of '11 HUC1 stock out there. I got a box back in May 2013 and was happy that I got May '11 off the box list assuming it would be gone by the time I popped in. Wonder why. Mine taste good, by the way.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## djsmiles




----------



## Damselnotindistress

Quay D'Orsay Corona Claro!


----------



## bresdogsr

Boli Super Coronas and PSD4


----------



## madmarvcr

PSP No. 2
SCdH El Principe


----------



## magoo6541




----------



## BigTonySicily

Please invite me to your house for dinner. I'll cook!


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## madmarvcr

HdM Coronations Tubos EML DIC 13. 15 count
25 Quintero Brevas EML ENE 13
Three Siglo III Tubos


----------



## egoo33

Nothing sexy but my favorite in the marca


----------



## Sigaar




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


>


_DAMN THOSE LOOK PURDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:_


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## madmarvcr

Diplomaticos No. 2. EML FEB 14



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

Jose L Piedra



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

madmarvcr said:


> Diplomaticos No. 2. EML FEB 14
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like you took advantage of his spring madness sale


----------



## madmarvcr

egoo33 said:


> looks like you took advantage of his spring madness sale


I still have more coming from the madness sale


----------



## madmarvcr

La Flor de Cano ARG ENE 14



Still more to come from madness sale


----------



## thegunslinger

My birthday is this weekend and I timed this just right so that these arrived and will be able to sit a week before I smoke them. Don't think I will be able to resist much longer because these smell so delicious.


----------



## egoo33




----------



## DanTheSmoker

These were actually gifts. Some from isom and some from the chief up here in Canada.


----------



## madmarvcr

From the land of Vegemite sandwiches, a great sampler



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

Things were hopping at the 25% madness sale. My last madness sale order, I used to get two I never had often

Fonseca Delicias. ELG OCT 14
Cuaba Distinguidos. EML NOV 13





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matyoka

These bad boys landed yesterday... Robaina RE Spain 2007, Allones Grandes RE Spain 2008 and 3 Monti 520s!!


----------



## elco69

Got the first of my 2 orders:
Bolivar Belicoso Finos SLD
Partagas Series D No. 4

Waiting for:
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
2 box of RYJ - Short Churchhills
2 box of Hoyo de Monterey Epicure Especial


----------



## Matyoka

RASS MUR JUN 14 just landed...


----------



## madmarvcr

Well, it was Cigar Aficionado magazine purchase that showed up today





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matyoka

Knock knock... USPS just dropped this rarity off


----------



## Matyoka

Some new additions to the Humidor... Grand Edmundos LE and R&J Exhibition #4s


----------



## Dual-500

Ordered up a box of Hoyo de Monterey Epicure Especial yesterday. Have some #1 's & #2 's and like 'em, thought I'd give the Especial's a try.


----------



## Matyoka

This bad boy just landed:


----------



## Isonj

Just received my first order of bpc...will try one in 2 wks


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Gentlemen, I'm glad to share this purchase with you: Cohiba Robustos Supremos Edición Limitada 2014 (code PMS, date DIC14).


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Two box of Partagas C3 Edición Limitada 2012 (UPE, JUL12 and BRS, AGO12)


----------



## madmarvcr

Juan Lopez Supreme EL Canada 2011. UTB SEP 11



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matyoka

Ahhh nice!!!


----------



## magoo6541




----------



## TomF

Montecristo #2 - OGP MAY14 - 3 boxes of 10


----------



## elco69

Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Especial


----------



## UBPFC

Cohiba Robustos. I'm drooling onto my keyboard.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A tin of 16 Vegueros Mananitas pyramides!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Still investing on Limited Editions:
two more box of Partagas C3 Edición Limitada 2012 (both code AME, date NOV12)


----------



## magoo6541




----------



## aliz

Just got a beautiful SLB of Siglo VI's box date 2012 BTO. Beautiful aroma. Havent had the heart to light up yet. will prolly wait for a special occasion.


----------



## Matyoka

These two sealed Ramon Allones Grandes ER Espana 2008 delivered today.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

10 Cohiba Siglo VI (ARG SEP14)

























25 Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo de San Juan (OLM FEB15)

























05 Partagas Serie E No. 2 (ULA JUN14)


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Two box of H. Upmann Royal Robusto LCDH (both code LUB, dates JUL14 and SEP14)


----------



## bergaler

Just made my first CC purchase. Should be a nice addition to my new wineador. Hoping for a quick and safe trip home. Will send pics when they get here. Sticks bot were...

Cohiba - Siglo II - 25box
H. Upmann - Epicure Espical - 25box
Partagas - Series D#4 - 25box
Montecristo - No.4 - 25box
Trinidad - Reyes - 24box 

Thinking this will give me a good start into the CC realm and provide me with enough to puff this year and still have a good amount to age. Looking forward to starting a new chapter in my puffing adventures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomF

Punch Punch (25) LOA SEP14
H. Upmann Magnum 46 (25) LUB ABR14
LGC Inmensos (10) MUR JUN12


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas Serie D No. 6 (code RAE, date FEB15)


----------



## elco69

Really Daniel?! I think you are just showing off now, with your CC's and delicious coffees....lol J/K 

Nice!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Really Daniel?! I think you are just showing off now, with your CC's and delicious coffees....lol J/K
> 
> Nice!


LOL, Henry.

It's really new purchases. I don't have interest to be the best or something like that. I show always I'm receiving new things cause I believe to share is a great way to inspire new and old cigar lovers.

Cheers!

Daniel Corrêa.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

H. Upmann Noellas Glass Jar LCDH (only 5,000 jars) (code UPE, date JUL13)


----------



## beammeup

I got a box of undated Vegas Robi Familiars in Dubai, I was told that no date means pre 1998. Does anyone know if this is true? I also got a box of 2001 Juan Lopez PC's. They are both really great.


----------



## TomF

From The Cuban Cigar Website:

Vegas Robaina was established in 1997

Cuban cigar boxes produced since 1985 contain a coded date stamp. Prior to 1985, there was no official date identification on boxes (some dealers dated the boxes themselves, usually handwritten in pencil).

These codes are ink stamped onto the bottom of the timber box or the cardboard outer packing, sometimes both. The dates (and the factory codes) are applied before leaving the factory, either for warehousing or for immediate export.

There have been three date systems used since 1985:

1985 to 1998 - Original Date System
1999 - Transitional Date System
2000 to now - Current Date System

Original Date System - 1985 to 1998

This is the so called "NIVELACUSO" code. Each of the 10 letters was given a number from 0 to 9 (starting at 1) as follows:

N I V E L A C U S O
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

The code for each month is assigned to the number of the month, represented as 1 to 12 (1 or 2 digits). The year code is the last two digits of the year (in short year format, where 1985 is expressed as 85). The full date code is either 3 or 4 digits, with the month first and the year second (myy or mmyy) as follows:

Month Month Number Month Code Year Year Code
January 1 N or ON 1985 UL
February 2 I or OI 1986 UA
March 3 V or OV 1987 UC
April 4 E or OE 1988 UU
May 5 L or OL 1989 US
June 6 A or OA 1990 SO
July 7 C or OC 1991 SN
August 8 U or OU 1992 SI
Sept 9 S or OS 1993 SV
October 10 NO 1994 SE
November 11 NN 1995 SL
December 12 NI 1996 SA
1997 SC
1998 SU

Examples
January 1985 is: NUL
December 1998 is: NISU


----------



## Matyoka

The Robaina bands display 1845... Wonder what that means?


----------



## TomF

From the Habanos SA website:

The Robaina family have farmed tobacco continuously since 1845 on their precious vegas (fields) at Cuchillas de Barbacoa situated in the San Luis zone of the Vuelta Abajo tobacco region.

[Photo of Alejandro Robaina]

Vegas Robaina cigars were introduced in 1997 as a tribute to the legendary ability of the family's patriarch Don Alejandro Robaina, who is pictured on every box. They salute not only his skills but also those of his whole family and the great community of farmers on whose labours the reputation of Habanos is built.


----------



## beammeup

There is a stamp that is smudged but looks like RCA CCUE, but that doesnt fit in with the code,


----------



## TomF

beammeup said:


> There is a stamp that is smudged but looks like RCA CCUE, but that doesnt fit in with the code,


RCA would be the factory code, and CCUE would be Feb 1999 according to the CODIGUNETA code (a transitional coding system used in 1999); again from The Cuban Cigar Website:

Transition Date System - 1999

This is the so called "CODIGUNETA" code. Each of the 10 letters was given a number from 0 to 9 as follows:

C O D I G U N E T A
9 8 7 6 5 0 1 2 3 4

However, while this system was intended to be a replacement for the original date system, it became only a transitional system. To further complicate this period, some factories (about half) only used this system from January 1999 to May 1999 and then used a fixed code system for the remaining seven months. This gives the following date codes for 1999:

Month / Year CODIGUNETA Code Alternate Code
January 1999 CCUN --
February 1999 CCUE --
March 1999 CCUT --
April 1999 CCUA --
May 1999 CCUG EPOO
June 1999 CCUI ESOO
July 1999 CCUD EUOO
August 1999 CCUO EAOO
September 1999 CCUC EOOO
October 1999 CCNU LEOO
November 1999 CCNN LLOO
December 1999 CCNE LROO

Examples:
January 1999 is: CCUN


----------



## beammeup




----------



## beammeup

Thanks for the feedback that’s great. Any way they are really excellent smokes.


----------



## NineSix

I don't want to break any of these forum rules but I would* love *to get in on this action... hint hint.


----------



## Matyoka

Thanks Tom, that cleared the 1845 thingy up


----------



## Kook

Some Monte #2 's showed up yesterday. The box was a little banged up. First time buying from this vendor. Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## beammeup

I smoked the third stick out of the 1999 box of VR Familiars. I must say I was in a state of bliss, they just get better with each smoke. I guess I am learning how to appreciate it as I go. You can really get into it without worrying about the nic buzz, full slow retro hails of pure flavour. Very complex. Had a El Principe last night that was very great but this was just in a different class. Feeling like a King!


----------



## elco69

Kook said:


> Some Monte #2 's showed up yesterday. The box was a little banged up. First time buying from this vendor. Anything to be concerned about?


Just based on the pics, they look ok, but if you are looking for authenticity, we would need more info like the serial number, you should also do black light test and of of course the taste test:smile:


----------



## NineSix

If anyone can pm me with a trusted vendor, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TomF

Partagas Shorts Box of 25 - GUT SEP13
Partagas Lusitanias Box of 10 MUL JUN14


----------



## Kook

elco69 said:


> Just based on the pics, they look ok, but if you are looking for authenticity, we would need more info like the serial number, you should also do black light test and of of course the taste test:smile:


Has a faint center mark under black light. When did they add the other 4 dots because I didn't see those? No serial numbers and the micro print is scratched out. I'm pretty sure about the vendor so I guess I was wondering if damaged boxes were a common occurrence.


----------



## Rock31

Kook said:


> Has a faint center mark under black light. When did they add the other 4 dots because I didn't see those? No serial numbers and the micro print is scratched out. I'm pretty sure about the vendor so I guess I was wondering if damaged boxes were a common occurrence.


damaged boxes happen, USPS are not gentle with your mail.

Scratched out codes are also common, if you trust your vendor you are fine.


----------



## StogieNinja

NineSix said:


> I don't want to break any of these forum rules but I would* love *to get in on this action... hint hint.


Sources aren't something that are generally shared with a stranger with 9 posts trying to circumvent the rules.



NineSix said:


> If anyone can pm me with a trusted vendor, it would be greatly appreciated.


They're definitely not something usually shared with people who directly and knowingly violate the rules.

If you want to get in on this action, stick around, spend some time here , get to know folks, and good things will come.


----------



## elco69

Kook said:


> I was wondering if damaged boxes were a common occurrence.


You never know what boneheads they have handling the precious cargo. I used to work at FedEx as a handler and a driver and in IMO, the way they handle your packages is ridiculous (Fragile stickers dont mean anything). I would never ship via FedEx unless it was unbreakable.


----------



## Kook

elco69 said:


> You never know what boneheads they have handling the precious cargo. I used to work at FedEx as a handler and a driver and in IMO, the way they handle your packages is ridiculous (Fragile stickers dont mean anything). I would never ship via FedEx unless it was unbreakable.


It seemed like the damage may have occurred prior to shipment, but careless handling could explain it too. Thankfully the most precious part of the cargo seems to be ok :smoke:


----------



## NineSix

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Sources aren't something that are generally shared with a stranger with 9 posts trying to circumvent the rules.
> 
> They're definitely not something usually shared with people who directly and knowingly violate the rules.
> 
> If you want to get in on this action, stick around, spend some time here , get to know folks, and good things will come.


Pretty sure I'm seeing the same rules at the top of the page that you're referring to. I've read each of them several times and have yet to observe a willing and wanton disregard for the rules. Thanks for the help though. It is greatly appreciated. Have a good day.


----------



## StogieNinja

NineSix said:


> Pretty sure I'm seeing the same rules at the top of the page that you're referring to. I've read each of them several times and have yet to observe a willing and wanton disregard for the rules. Thanks for the help though. It is greatly appreciated. Have a good day.


From the rules:


Habano Forum Rules (Important) said:


> DO Not post requests for sources


I would say your request for sources qualifies as a disregard for the rules.

As I said, stick around, spend some time here, get to know folks, and you'll get what you're after, but this isn't the way to go about it.


----------



## bergaler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

bergaler said:


> View attachment 52584
> View attachment 52585
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mmm, The HdM EE's, had one the other day, it only had about month's rest, very good still, I may not touch for another year.


----------



## StogieNinja

I split a cab from '11 a few years ago. It was glorious.


----------



## TomF

bergaler said:


> View attachment 52584
> View attachment 52585


I don't think Cohiba Silgo II's are sold in dress boxes of 25 cigars...are they?

From The Cuban Cigar Website:



> Cohiba
> Siglo II	Marevas	42 x 129 (5.1")	Petit Corona
> Cigars:	Handmade.
> Bands:	Standard band C, D, G.
> Tubes:	Premium tube.
> Packaging:	Cardboard Pack of 5 cigars.
> Varnished Slide Lid Box of 25 cigars.
> Cardboard Pack of 3 cigars in aluminium tubes (released c2008).
> Status:	A 1994 release. Current.


----------



## elco69

TomF said:


> I don't think Cohiba Silgo II's are sold in dress boxes of 25 cigars...are they?


I have never ordered Siglo II's before so take this with grain of salt. I have checked a couple of my regular sites and they do not sell 25ct. boxes, mostly tubos and 3x2 packs, but another site that I regularly order from does, but they do not have a pic of the box. If you google Siglo II box, you will see a few pics that match the one posted.

As a side note: completely unrelated to this topic, I think I love and hate this thread. I love to see all the pretty boxes and great sticks, but it wants to separate me from my money...lol 
Who knows, with trades starting to open up slightly, it might be best to stock up on the good sticks just in case the quality goes down and the prices goes up, or I can use them for bartering if the Feds royally screw us over and we have an economic crash like most people predict.


----------



## TomF

The only 25ct boxes of Siglo's that I've ever seen are varnished SLB's. I see the photo you refer to on Google, but the CCW doesn't list them. There were a couple of standard production vitolas that were packaged that way, but that packaging was discontinued in 1982. There is still one Edition Limitada which is packaged that way, but it's not a Siglo.

Check it out. The CCW is your friend: http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba


----------



## bergaler

TomF said:


> I don't think Cohiba Silgo II's are sold in dress boxes of 25 cigars...are they?


Did you read what you posted or no? Straight from your quote, '5ct boxes' (or something like that I forgot exactly). Anyways it's a 5x5 hence the 5 boxes of 5 cigars. You snobs and your CC legitimacy. I understand but damn was it a good smoke ROTT. Looking forward to my* next purchase already!


----------



## elco69

bergaler said:


> Did you read what you posted or no? Straight from your quote, '5ct boxes' (or something like that I forgot exactly). Anyways it's a 5x5 hence the 5 boxes of 5 cigars. You snobs and your CC legitimacy. I understand but damn was it a good smoke ROTT. Looking forward to my* next purchase already!


Nice catch! I guess I should have read the original post.


----------



## Seamus55418




----------



## Souperchi

10 box of PSD4's
12 of Trinidad Reyes
10 Cohiba Secretos

saving up for some Boli's and the RAS's hopefully later this month.

As mentioned in other posts, 2 of the 3 boxes were damaged in shipping. The padded envelope is just not enough when you know they throw them around!


----------



## StogieNinja

Seamus55418 said:


> View attachment 52586


Maybe the two best reg production available right now! Nice grabs.


----------



## djwhite

Picked up an Upmann # 2 last week. It looks ready to go but I'll give it some time to relax in the cigar spa.


----------



## bergaler

Got the last of my boxes in from the Far East. Pretty sure I'm on the slippery slope of a CC bender right now cause I'm already about to order more. Smoked one of the partys and an epicure espicial tonight at the golf course and they were on point ROTT. Can only imagine with a couple years they'll be amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bergaler

Humi is lookin starting to look pretty decent. Won't get my shelves in till late August but got the CCs to fill it when they do get in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kook

Had a nice little surprise waiting for me when I got home yesterday.


----------



## elco69

bergaler said:


> View attachment 52589
> 
> 
> Humi is lookin starting to look pretty decent.


meh.....looks like you need to order a little more :wink:


----------



## elco69

bergaler said:


> View attachment 52588
> Got the last of my boxes in from the Far East. Pretty sure I'm on the slippery slope of a CC bender right now cause I'm already about to order more.


It is indeed a slippery slope. Lately I have gotten into this thing of collecting them. In the past couple of months, I have ordered 8 boxes and only smoked 2 and handed out 2 sticks. I am getting ready to place an order for a couple more boxes. Thank god my wife and I have separate spending accounts, she would kill me if she knew how much I was spending...lol If I stop responding to forums and stop posting, it means she found out and found out a way to make me disappear...lol


----------



## TomF

Ramon Allones Specially Selected - AUM MAR15
H. Upmann Connoisseur #1 - PLM MAY11
Bolivar Royal Coronas ULA - AGO14
Montecristo #4 - BUM SEP14


----------



## Frankenstein

TomF said:


> Ramon Allones Specially Selected - AUM MAR15
> H. Upmann Connoisseur #1 - PLM MAY11
> Bolivar Royal Coronas ULA - AGO14
> Montecristo #4 - BUM SEP14


Those ULA BRCs are stupendous!


----------



## TomF

Frankenstein said:


> Those ULA BRCs are stupendous!


OK, I was going to let them rest until Thanksgiving, but now I've to to try one. I have a box of LGC Inmensos and a box of Medaille d'Or #2 's out of that factory which are scrumptious.


----------



## KenL

Dipping my toe in the water with these: HdM Epicure Especial, JL No 2, Montecristo No 4, and Cohiba Robusto.
A little concerned about the spots on the HdM. Not mold, but discolored. Anything to worry about before putting in my humidor?
Trying to figure out how to post pics. Any feedback would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## elco69

do they look like like tiny water spots? if so, then you are ok.


----------



## KenL

Sorry, forgot to say the color. They are cream colored. Not sure if they're water spots or not. Haven't seen them on cigars before.


----------



## Matyoka

Lucky to come across some Ramon Grandes RE Spain 2008...


----------



## elco69

RyJ Churchills and Montecristo #2


----------



## Matyoka

Got me some Secretos... first timer here. I usually don't smoke little guys


----------



## elco69

I got mine in today. Por Larranaga Secretos LOE JUL 13 and PMS NOV 13.










Matyoka said:


> Got me some Secretos... first timer here. I usually don't smoke little guys


----------



## rartuso




----------



## TomF

HUHC - BMS SEP14


----------



## Habano

Several bundles of Monsdales and Reynaldo customs for some friends and I.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Habano said:


> Several bundles of Monsdales and Reynaldo customs for some friends and I.


Very Nice! PM Sent


----------



## rartuso

Sampler


----------



## elco69

rartuso said:


> View attachment 52916
> 
> 
> Sampler


Hate to break it to you, but those are all fake....you can send them to me, I smoke the fake ones too......lol.....JK! Enjoy, those are some good sticks.


----------



## bergaler

UAL boxes of MC #2s , PSP2s and Bolivar RCs. Also some Mag 50s and Short Churchills. Then, another order I got some Diplimaticos #2s , SLRs and a box of LCDH RAs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

I just made my 1st CC purchase. Cohiba Siglio VI. They haven't arrived yet, but I can't wait!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

They arrived and they are beautiful!








Just ordered 3 more boxes:

Partagas 8-9-8
H Upman royal robustos
Punch Punch

Now just have to not let the wife find out!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> They arrived and they are beautiful!
> View attachment 52988
> 
> 
> Just ordered 3 more boxes:
> 
> Partagas 8-9-8
> H Upman royal robustos
> Punch Punch
> 
> Now just have to not let the wife find out!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great choice. If you can, after smoke one stick because I realize your hungry for this. LOL. Try to rest them three or four months under ideal conditions to enjoy better these wonderful cigars. 
By the way, Siglo VI is on my top 5 list!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Great choice. If you can, after smoke one stick because I realize your hungry for this. LOL. Try to rest them three or four months under ideal conditions to enjoy better these wonderful cigars.
> By the way, Siglo VI is on my top 5 list!!!
> Congrats!!!


I definitely will. I haven't smoke one yet as they seem to be a little sick from their travels. A touch dry. I'm going to rest them for a few months in my new Whytner and let them heal. Should be ready for football season!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Just ordered a box of Bolivar Belicoso Finos. Have heard a lot of good reviews for the years boxes. Anyone have any thoughts? Hopefully they are as good as advertised!


----------



## elco69

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Just ordered a box of Bolivar Belicoso Finos. Have heard a lot of good reviews for the years boxes. Anyone have any thoughts? Hopefully they are as good as advertised!


I love me some BBF's. I have a box sleeping right now.


----------



## bergaler

Ordered two more 25ct boxes of ULA Monte #2s because the first box I got is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

bergaler said:


> Ordered two more 25ct boxes of ULA Monte #2s because the first box I got is amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot to write down the code from my box of Monte 2's and they are buried at the bottom of my coolidor.

I don't have pics yet, but I have some AM Custom rolled and just place an order with John for his Johnny O's. Can't wait, I will be puffing on those for a couple of weeks before they need to go to sleep.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN




----------



## elco69

Just got my Johnny-O's in a 25 stick sampler
5-Robustos
5-1966
5-Flying Pigs
5-SBMF
5-Short Rodolfo


----------



## Bird-Dog

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> View attachment 53061
> 
> View attachment 53062
> 
> View attachment 53063


Oops! Some of your boxes came in upside-down.

You're either gonna' have to smoke them laying down or send 'em back and get some right-side-up ones.

j/k - They look great!


----------



## Derrty0657

Oh man if I could just have one!! I remember my first Cuban...It was great. Looks like you guys have huge collections!


----------



## elco69

Derrty0657 said:


> I remember my first Cuban..


I remember my first Cuban, her name was Ezmerelda....... :smile:


----------



## Derrty0657

Lol I left myself open


----------



## elco69

Derrty0657 said:


> Lol I left myself open


Yes you did...lol


----------



## Derrty0657

Newbie mistake haha.


----------



## Ming on Mongo

elco69 said:


> I remember my first Cuban, her name was Ezmerelda....... :smile:


And no doubt she was well "aged"&#8230;


----------



## elco69

Ming on Mongo said:


> And no doubt she was well "aged"&#8230;


You know just how I like them, Pre-embargo! :wink:


----------



## Ming on Mongo

Ay Caramba!!!!!


----------



## Derrty0657

Lol loving this place already


----------



## elco69

Ming on Mongo said:


> Ay Caramba!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 53067


Seriously bro!? You promised if I sent you a picture of Ezmerelda, you wouldn't share it with anyone.


----------



## Ming on Mongo

Sorry, my bad (although I did notice how she likes to 'gnaw' on that puppy)! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Derrty0657 said:


> Oh man if I could just have one!! I remember my first Cuban...It was great. Looks like you guys have huge collections!


Where in SC do you live Derty? I'm in Charlotte, not too far, maybe we can set up a herf with a few guys on here. I'd be happy to share a good Cuban with you (but you can't have any of my Cohiba Siglio VI's!)


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

curmudgeonista said:


> Oops! Some of your boxes came in upside-down.
> 
> You're either gonna' have to smoke them laying down or send 'em back and get some right-side-up ones.
> 
> j/k - They look great!


Those came from the other side of the equator, hence everything is upside down! Lol.


----------



## Derrty0657

I live in Charleston. It's about 3 hours away from Charlotte. What's a good Cuban cigar brand you all recommend?


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Depends on your palette and tastes. Read some of the member reviews under CC forum. A lot of good information there.


----------



## tysalem

Just got my box of Party Shorts in. I'll give these guys a few days to sit in my humidor before I try one. I was surprised to see the box date is from 2013. Is that fairly normal to get a 2 year old box?


----------



## ForceofWill

Just made my first CC order:

Ramon Allones Specially Selected-Single
Partagas Serie D No. 4 Tubos-Single
Montecristo No. 4-Single
Montecristo Edmundo-Single
H. Upmann Half Coronas-Single
Cohiba Siglo IV-Single
Bolivar Petit Coronas-Box 25


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

ForceofWill said:


> Just made my first CC order:
> 
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected-Single
> Partagas Serie D No. 4 Tubos-Single
> Montecristo No. 4-Single
> Montecristo Edmundo-Single
> H. Upmann Half Coronas-Single
> Cohiba Siglo IV-Single
> Bolivar Petit Coronas-Box 25


Nice selection! Good luck with your CC experience.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

I just realized I spent $1200 on CC's this month. I need help!

1 box RASS
1 box Bolivar Belicoso Finos
2 boxes of HUP Connies #1 
1 box of SLR Regios
1 box of Vegas Robainia

They haven't even gotten here yet!

Also currently received
1 box Partagas 898
1 box of Cohiba Siglo Vi
1 box of Punch Punch.

I need to seek a help group! Is there such a thing as cigaranon?


----------



## Matyoka

After a month and half of travels from Kazakhstan of all places... my Emperadors showed up without any tracking info:


----------



## Slostang

I got my first CC as a gift today, an SLR double corona with about 5 years age on it!


----------



## Matyoka

Slostang said:


> I got my first CC as a gift today, an SLR double corona with about 5 years age on it!


Congrats on your first CC. I had my first Esplendido from my brother 25 years ago... 99.9% of my smokes since were CCs.


----------



## elco69

Slostang said:


> I got my first CC as a gift today, an SLR double corona with about 5 years age on it!


That is how drug dealers do it, the first one is always free :smile:


----------



## Matyoka

elco69 said:


> That is how drug dealers do it, the first one is always free :smile:


Haha, I love it!!!!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> I just realized I spent $1200 on CC's this month. I need help!
> 
> 1 box RASS
> 1 box Bolivar Belicoso Finos
> 2 boxes of HUP Connies #1
> 1 box of SLR Regios
> 1 box of Vegas Robainia
> 
> They haven't even gotten here yet!
> 
> Also currently received
> 1 box Partagas 898
> 1 box of Cohiba Siglo Vi
> 1 box of Punch Punch.
> 
> I need to seek a help group! Is there such a thing as cigaranon?


Man, if you bought all those boxes for US $1,200 you are a luck guy.
I'd spend at least 3,000 bucks for that in Brazil.
Congrats for your choices and the greats prices.


----------



## Matyoka

Danny: Just buy them from Switzerland like everyone else... I am sure they will arrive just fine.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Matyoka said:


> Danny: Just buy them from Switzerland like everyone else... I am sure they will arrive just fine.


I really need to try it. But I think brazilian customs will increase the imports tax.
But I can start with one box and see what will happen! 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Slostang

elco69 said:


> That is how drug dealers do it, the first one is always free :smile:


The guy is a customer of mine. He usually pays for his firearm transfers with a couple of nice DC's, just happened to bring something special today! But yes, he's going to cost me a lot of money. The aroma of this thing is intoxicating.


----------



## LutzSpearo

BBF
ULA NOV 14


----------



## concig

1 box (25) HUHC
1 box (25) RASS
1 box (12) Trinidad Reyes
5 singles Bolivar BF
3 singles Bolivar RC
5 singles Cohiba Siglo 1


----------



## concig

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> I just realized I spent $1200 on CC's this month. I need help!


I can help you in smoking them :mrgreen: :beerchug:


----------



## elco69

It is so easy to go deep with CC's, I just ordered a box of ERDM Chois Supremes and Party Lucy's. next month will most likely be be my Cohiba orders


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

LutzSpearo said:


> BBF
> ULA NOV 14


Look great! Have a box coming too! I think same code and date. Let me know how they smoke if you decide to have 1 before you lay them down.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Ramone Allones Superiors
Cohiba Esplendidos (only 3)
Hoyo de Monterrey Du Prince

Someone help me find a habano anonymous. I need a support group to break my addiction.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

LutzSpearo said:


> BBF
> ULA NOV 14





Matyoka said:


> Danny: Just buy them from Switzerland like everyone else... I am sure they will arrive just fine.


Just be careful who you buy from. A lot of counterfeiters out there and low quality grey market companies.


----------



## LutzSpearo

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Just be careful who you buy from. A lot of counterfeiters out there and low quality grey market companies.


Are you suggesting the BBFs are fakes?


----------



## LutzSpearo

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Look great! Have a box coming too! I think same code and date. Let me know how they smoke if you decide to have 1 before you lay them down.


I'm going to give them a couple months to adjust to a lower RH before I smoke one.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

LutzSpearo said:


> Are you suggesting the BBFs are fakes?


Not at all, I accidentally multi quoted. I posted about the BFF's then responded to another post and they both landed in the same post for some reason.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Not at all, I accidentally multi quoted. I posted about the BFF's then responded to another post and they both landed in the same post for some reason.


LOL


----------



## LutzSpearo

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Not at all, I accidentally multi quoted. I posted about the BFF's then responded to another post and they both landed in the same post for some reason.


Ah ok, you made me nervous for a minute there lol!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

LutzSpearo said:


> Ah ok, you made me nervous for a minute there lol!


PM me and I can give you some advice about where to get some top of the line CC's. I never buy blind anymore.


----------



## Slostang

Got this little guy in trade with a local BOTL today.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

RA Superiors and a few Esplendidos.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

They finally came in!:rockon:


----------



## Seamus55418

Partagas D4 and I also took a flyer on the Vegueros Mananitas. Worst case with the Vegueros is I'll foist a bunch of them off next month during a guys fishing trip. Best case is they'll be a nice cheap/quick smoke option and I'll dig through my tupperdors for something else to bring with on the trip.


----------



## deke

Monte #2s . Ordered on Sunday July 19th and arrived on Saturday, July 25 to my surprise...


----------



## soildoc

Just placed my first order for Partagas D4. Hopefully it will land soon. As I get ready for my next order, I'm wondering how current Monte 2's are smoking now? I went to a BM out of country last week and their current stock had very light wrappers and were blotchy.


----------



## elco69

ERDM Choix Supremes and Party Lucy's, ordered 7/20 landed at door step 7/29


----------



## ORMason

Saint Luis Rey Regios just arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33




----------



## euro

Montecristo No. 2 and two Rey Del Mundo Demi Tasse. I live near a casa del habano (Cuban Cigars are legal here) so you can imagine my look whenever I walk into their humidor :vs_shocked:


----------



## Slostang

Another gift, 1997 vintage RYJ Churchill


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Slostang said:


> Another gift, 1997 vintage RYJ Churchill


Wow.... nice gift!!!
I hope you enjoy this cigar in a great occasion with people you love around you.
Cheers!


----------



## Slostang

Thank you @DanyBoyBrazil !

I just place my first small order of cc's on of my own. 5 monte 4's and 5 siglo II's.


----------



## BEEEZZE

That's it!!! I've been as patient as I could. Lurked the forum for a couple of weeks and I cant take it anymore! I'm going in blind! I'll post pics when available. Wish me luck


----------



## lostmedic

Got some big events coming up in my life and decided to take the dive into the kitty pool only. Here is the first purchase for me


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Got some big events coming up in my life and decided to take the dive into the kitty pool only. Here is the first purchase for me
> 
> View attachment 53661


Nice Sampler :wink: I think you got it backwards, you have been in the kitty pool, finally taking a dive into the big boys pool now:vs_smile:


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Nice Sampler :wink: I think you got it backwards, you have been in the kitty pool, finally taking a dive into the big boys pool now:vs_smile:


I'll call it the intermediate pool that's only about 4 feet deep :vs_OMG: but you know how quickly we all drift to the deep end and try to sit on the bottom :vs_shocked:


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Nice Sampler :wink: I think you got it backwards, you have been in the kitty pool, finally taking a dive into the big boys pool now:vs_smile:


I say the same!!!
Welcome to the "Big Boys" pleasures.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> I'll call it the intermediate pool that's only about 4 feet deep :vs_OMG: but you know how quickly we all drift to the deep end and try to sit on the bottom :vs_shocked:


With those tasties you won't drift, you will get caught in an undertow, that some how exists in a pool...lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

lostmedic said:


> I'll call it the intermediate pool that's only about 4 feet deep :vs_OMG: but you know how quickly we all drift to the deep end and try to sit on the bottom :vs_shocked:


Yer gonna' crack yer skull divin' in too shallow!

Had to say that just 'cause I could, but I guess I can come up with a fitting analogy now that I've said it. CC's change dramatically with rest. And I don't even mean the 3-5 year thing, though there is that. I mean it's awfully hard to resist going ROTT, so you need back-up just to get to that "OH, WOW!" comparo moment that comes after a few weeks or months of rest.

But it is a very nice start. Congrats!


----------



## lostmedic

Haha I figure this will happen but hey we shall see....


----------



## kbdillard

Since 2012 this has been one of my favorites!


----------



## kbdillard

Also, received these with my Piramides!


----------



## Slostang

Monte especial no.1 circa early 90's


----------



## Slostang

Today has been a very good cigar day! Ordered these 8/11 and they were in the mailbox today 8/17.


----------



## concig

Slostang said:


> Today has been a very good cigar day!


Really a good cigar day :smile:


----------



## Slostang

concig said:


> Really a good cigar day :smile:


11 total CC's, a Padron 1926 and a Fuente Hemingway from the B&M also. Great way to make a Monday suck less for sure!


----------



## egoo33

from the rock


----------



## elco69

Just arrived and they smell delicious. Montecristo Especiale #2 May '14


----------



## GregNJ

Recently got a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2. Awesome.


----------



## elco69

Just arrived at door step ROA JUN '11 Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## GregNJ

elco69 said:


> Just arrived at door step ROA JUN '11 Trinidad Fundadores
> View attachment 53857
> View attachment 53858
> View attachment 53859


Three words... jealous, jealous, jealous.

Enjoy.


----------



## Isonj

elco69 said:


> Just arrived at door step ROA JUN '11 Trinidad Fundadores
> View attachment 53857
> View attachment 53858
> View attachment 53859


Very nice , your CC's must be taking over your NC's by now


----------



## elco69

Isonj said:


> Very nice , your CC's must be taking over your NC's by now


Physical space wise, yeah they have taken over. My 120qt is about 80% capacity now and I have 5 more boxes in the air.


----------



## lostmedic

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Unfortunately so. Still kinda hedging my bets with the Embargo. If it lifts, reports say that Habanos SA will not ramp up production to meet the new demand, so that will drive up costs. So I am getting them now while the getting is good.


----------



## lostmedic

IDK i think quality will drop briefly when embargo goes bye bye....either way better stock up. Im waiting for the NC market for when embargo is gone :vs_OMG:


----------



## elco69

This is my fastest shipment ever. Ordered on 8/20 and delivered 8/26
















lostmedic said:


> IDK i think quality will drop briefly when embargo goes bye bye....either way better stock up. Im waiting for the NC market for when embargo is gone :vs_OMG:


I think other people are like me as there seems to be a bit of a shortage going and lots of buys happening.


----------



## elco69

BPC Jun '14 and HDM ED LCDH Oct '14


----------



## ForceofWill

Got excited about my upcoming Whynter and ordered a box of BBF and Bolivar Corona junior.


----------



## Isonj

Just unwrapped a box of conny 1, Oct 11....they smelled good enough to eat, but I stored them away instead.


----------



## elco69

My Monte #1 's just arrived ROA JUN '11, just happened to be same factory and date as my Trinidad Fundies, completely different vendors


----------



## knilas

Isonj said:


> Just unwrapped a box of conny 1, Oct 11....they smelled good enough to eat, but I stored them away instead.


That's a shame. Those are smoking great right now. You should really reconsider and pull a few out to smoke...

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsands

Sorry I am new here been smoking cigars for five years. I have never smoked a cuban cigar. I am looking to make my first order. Is mycubancigars.com a reliable resource


----------



## lsands

Sorry if this wasnt the correct place to ask this question.


----------



## lostmedic

lsands said:


> Sorry if this wasnt the correct place to ask this question.


you didnt read the rules did you...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## lsands

No I didnt my apologies. I just read them


----------



## lostmedic

:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## ForceofWill

Couldn't resist, had to order a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas. What can I say, I freaking love Bolivar lol.


----------



## elco69

ForceofWill said:


> Couldn't resist, had to order a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas. What can I say, I freaking love Bolivar lol.


I ordered a box of the BRC's too. :vs_smile:


----------



## lostmedic

I got BRC's and Monte 4s coming after todays purchase


----------



## BMWBen

Not technically a purchase since it was a gift, but my first CC. Quai d'Orsay from Feb 2013


----------



## concig

Several singles like monte petit tubos,bolivar coronas (2003) ,partagas coronas senior ,all at very attractive offer prices, and a box of 12 trinidad reyes.Also a few singles of partagas serie d no.6.


----------



## BMWBen

Ok guys I'm hooked after the Quai d'Orsay and looking for some CC recommendations. Im looking to start out with some medium or mild/medium bodied smokes. Maybe something a little creamy if thats possible. Coming from no real knowledge of CC brands and flavor profiles I'll take any suggestions and info I can get.


----------



## knilas

BMWBen said:


> Ok guys I'm hooked after the Quai d'Orsay and looking for some CC recommendations. Im looking to start out with some medium or mild/medium bodied smokes. Maybe something a little creamy if thats possible. Coming from no real knowledge of CC brands and flavor profiles I'll take any suggestions and info I can get.


http://www.cigars-review.org/

WWW.cigarinspector.com
Www.halfwheel.com

Etc...etc.. Etc..

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

BMWBen said:


> Ok guys I'm hooked after the Quai d'Orsay and looking for some CC recommendations. Im looking to start out with some medium or mild/medium bodied smokes. Maybe something a little creamy if thats possible. Coming from no real knowledge of CC brands and flavor profiles I'll take any suggestions and info I can get.


Are you looking for something ROTT or something you can put away and enjoy a year or 2 down the road?


----------



## BMWBen

elco69 said:


> Are you looking for something ROTT or something you can put away and enjoy a year or 2 down the road?


Preferably something ROTT and if they age well thats just a plus


----------



## elco69

BMWBen said:


> Preferably something ROTT and if they age well thats just a plus


RASS
BPC
BRC
ERDM Choix Supreme
Monte 4


----------



## BMWBen

elco69 said:


> RASS
> BPC
> BRC
> ERDM Choix Supreme
> Monte 4


Thank you for the suggestions I'll look into these


----------



## ForceofWill

Where are you at in Mass Ben? I might be able to give you a BPC.


----------



## knilas

BMWBen said:


> Thank you for the suggestions I'll look into these


Upmann, Por Laranaga, and Hoyo de Monterrey meet your requirements too. Happy hunting! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

ForceofWill said:


> Where are you at in Mass Ben? I might be able to give you a BPC.


I actually just moved out of Cambridge MA up to NH, but thank you for the offer I appreciate it



knilas said:


> Upmann, Por Laranaga, and Hoyo de Monterrey meet your requirements too. Happy hunting!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Thank you I look forward to this new endeavor, it's like getting into cigars all over again


----------



## Slostang

Received a gifted early - mid 90's Cohiba Siglo V today. It smells too good to smoke, almost...


----------



## PuroTrader

Just laid these down for some aging. I will pick these up in 3-5 years if I can resit the temptation!


----------



## ForceofWill

Mediocre day at work, come home to this!


----------



## ForceofWill

When I opened those BBF's and took a whif, It put me on my ass the smell was SO FREAKING DELICIOUS!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForceofWill said:


> Mediocre day at work, come home to this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54234


Your gonna love those MUR 13 out of site!


----------



## elco69

Sancho Panza Non-Plus BMU JUN '13


----------



## lostmedic

I just want my boxes now :vs_sob:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> I just want my boxes now :vs_sob:


Patience young grasshopper, they will be there soon. I have 4 more in the air, that already processed through LA ICS, 1 more leaving the place we get them from and awaiting shipment of ours :vs_smile:


----------



## lostmedic

My five boxes are eroute but are going through New York?


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> My five boxes are eroute but are going through New York?


Mine goes through LA because it is the closest ICS to me. NY is closer to you. thankfully they don't go through Chicago, notorious for getting snagged there.


----------



## lostmedic

That's weird Chicago is only 5 hrs from me


----------



## ForceofWill

Mine all went through NYC. I've got all 4 through.


----------



## elco69

Tasty Bolivar Royal Coronas


----------



## elco69

Ramon Allones Superiores Mar '15 and Monte 4's Mar '14


----------



## lostmedic

my first box of many :vs_karate:


----------



## ForceofWill

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54375
> 
> 
> my first box of many :vs_karate:


How was that smell when you cracked open that box. It's always so great.


----------



## lostmedic

words cannot describe it


----------



## egoo33

johnny o lc robos


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> johnny o lc robos


I haven't had any of his LC, I got a bunch of his WF though, all resting for another year or so. How do the LC differ from the WF?


----------



## lostmedic

Like I said two days ago here's more boxes.









And


----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> I haven't had any of his LC, I got a bunch of his WF though, all resting for another year or so. How do the LC differ from the WF?


as far as i know the roller, wf is rolled by santos i think wherever and these are supposedly from la corona and i think they are 
more traditional in the sense that there are no unfinished feet shag heads etc...

these had a roll date of 9/10 hopefully burning one tonight and leaving them alone for the next few yrs


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> as far as i know the roller, wf is rolled by santos i think wherever and these are supposedly from la corona and i think they are
> more traditional in the sense that there are no unfinished feet shag heads etc...
> 
> these had a roll date of 9/10 hopefully burning one tonight and leaving them alone for the next few yrs


Gotcha, you have a couple more weeks before they go sick. Have you had the WF before?


----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> Gotcha, you have a couple more weeks before they go sick. Have you had the WF before?


yeah wanted to expand my horizons with the lc &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## kolumbo69

1-Punch Exquisitos (box date OSUL) from sept 1985


----------



## lostmedic

And another one arrives...


----------



## elco69

Landed while I was away on golf trip. Partagas Serie D No. 4 and Por Larranaga Petite Coronas


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> And another one arrives...
> 
> View attachment 54454


Don't they smell good. I opened mine up and thought I was going to need a fork and knife, they smelled so delicious


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN




----------



## elco69

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> ...


Have yo have the 8-9-8's yet? I have been interested in them and hopefully they will be up for the split soon......you know which split I am talking about:vs_smile:


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

elco69 said:


> Have yo have the 8-9-8's yet? I have been interested in them and hopefully they will be up for the split soon......you know which split I am talking about:vs_smile:


Not from this box. I have a 10 cab PMS SEP 14 that are awesome, which led me to buy this box. This one even has a few angel kisses on a couple sticks.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Landed while I was away on golf trip. Partagas Serie D No. 4 and Por Larranaga Petite Coronas
> 
> View attachment 54516
> View attachment 54517


Those #4 's look good! Mmmmm.


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> Those #4 's look good! Mmmmm.


They smell even better!


----------



## lostmedic

I want those psdn4 they look bad so I'll take them from you


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> I want those psdn4 they look bad so I'll take them from you


I won't let you take them, but more then willing to give you one....maybe


----------



## Isonj

Received a box of BPC feb15 and box of Partagas series d4 dec14. Placed in storage for next year. I was expecting the worse since this shipment took longer then normal and came registered mail which I had pick up.


----------



## lostmedic

Just some yard gars. One for me and the other for another gentleman.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54611
> 
> 
> Just some yard gars. One for me and the other for another gentleman.


Woohooo! Kinda excited. The other boxes have left LAX a couple of days ago, so they should be here soon.


----------



## lostmedic

Yeah amazing news! :vs_OMG: I


----------



## Van_Wilderness

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54611
> 
> 
> Just some yard gars. One for me and the other for another gentleman.


I don't think a newbie should be able to view this section... cruel and unusual is against the Geneva convention


----------



## lostmedic

Van_Wilderness said:


> I don't think a newbie should be able to view this section... cruel and unusual is against the Geneva convention


In time my good friend


----------



## ThaDrake

Just got these and I have some quintero brevas coming in a few days too.


----------



## ThaDrake

Looks like image didn't attach from my phone. It's a box of San cristobal el principe

Edit:


----------



## deke

New arrival this past Saturday.... Box Date 11/14 with genuine verified code.....


----------



## elco69

deke said:


> New arrival this past Saturday.... Box Date 11/14 with genuine verified code.....
> 
> View attachment 54664
> 
> 
> View attachment 54663


Sorry Dennis, but those are fake..........so you don't put those back into recirculation, just send them to me and I will make sure they are taken care appropriately :vs_laugh:

I love the RASS, actually they are really good with Redd's Apple Ale, buddy said the Straweberry Ale is good with it too, but I am allergic to strawberries and will take his word for it.


----------



## deke

elco69 said:


> Sorry Dennis, but those are fake..........so you don't put those back into recirculation, just send them to me and I will make sure they are taken care appropriately :vs_laugh:
> 
> I love the RASS, actually they are really good with Redd's Apple Ale, buddy said the Straweberry Ale is good with it too, but I am allergic to strawberries and will take his word for it.


So many helpful people on this site. I bought them in part while I let my Monte #2s rest.....


----------



## elco69

deke said:


> So many helpful people on this site. I bought them in part while I let my Monte #2s rest.....


Always here to help a brotha out. IMO, the RASS are doing good after a few weeks rest from it's trip. I think my box is from Feb 14. I feel you on the Monte 2 resting, I have 2 boxes chilling now, may not touch for a few more years.


----------



## elco69

VR Unicos, another Box of Monte 2's being split with another gentlemen, 3 boxes of HU Royal Robustos with 1 box going to the same gentlemen. They smell soo amazing!


----------



## lostmedic

Drooling Henry. Glad I got my box in today!


----------



## elco69

Got home from a couple of appointments and these were waiting on my door step. GEO FEB '14


----------



## Panderson85

Got these a couple years ago, just getting back into it.


----------



## egoo33

price was way too good regretting not getting a second cab but got a box of picadores instead


----------



## elco69

I am glad I got my 50 cab too, they were a great deal. I regretted not getting a second one at that price too, plus it feel like the 50 cabs are a dying breed.


----------



## lostmedic

Guys hate to tell you those are fake send them to me as I am having a fire this weekend and I will dispose of them shortly


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Guys hate to tell you those are fake send them to me as I am having a fire this weekend and I will dispose of them shortly


So good, I don't even think they would even make it to the weekend.


----------



## egoo33

$209 was the cheapest i have ever seen and prob will see eml feb 14 code


----------



## elco69

Felt like X-Mas at my house today, 4 boxes of goodies. Splits, trades and buys, gotta love this hobby!
Quintero Favoritos, '08 and '13 HU Regalias, Dip 2's, CoRos, SCDLH La Puntas, Bolivar Re, Trini Colonial, JO Custom


----------



## ThaDrake

I've never had the favoritos but brevas are one of my regulars. How do they compare?


----------



## elco69

ThaDrake said:


> I've never had the favoritos but brevas are one of my regulars. How do they compare?


Don't know yet. These are my first. @lostmedic can speak more to them, as he had one last night. I do remember it was a long burn. He started about 30 min before me and I had an HUHC, finished and he still had about 1.5" left.


----------



## lostmedic

The quinteros were an okay cc. Nothing special slight floral notes typical cc flavors nothing over the top. But the big thing that 4.5" stick lasted 1 hr and 25 mins not bad for just under $3 a stick!


----------



## lostmedic

Now for my split/bomb with Henry.
















And the bomb along with. Not pictured was the tupperdor he sent these loose sticks in wow!







And some others posted else where


----------



## Sprouthog

LGC M2, LGC Inmensos, HU 46


----------



## TN-ffemtp

Placed my first order a few days ago. Ordered a 10 box of RyJ short Churchills, a 10 box of HdM epi 2, a 5 box of Upmann petit coronas, and a 5 box of Monty no 4. Looking forward to getting them and trying them out.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Never tried Cuaba. Heard some good things figured I'd see what they are all about!


----------



## Shemp75

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Never tried Cuaba. Heard some good things figured I'd see what they are all about!


I smoked thru a couple of boxes so yea i would say they are pretty good.


----------



## droy1958

I don't smoke CC that much, but a friend gave me these this weekend. He got them from an associate but didn't know anything about them. I'm assuming they are fakes, but wanted to ask some experts their opinion. What say you?.....


----------



## elco69

droy1958 said:


> I don't smoke CC that much, but a friend gave me these this weekend. He got them from an associate but didn't know anything about them. I'm assuming they are fakes, but wanted to ask some experts their opinion. What say you?.....


Based on the pics, they look on the up and up. Enjoy! We will see you on the Dark Side!


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> Based on the pics, they look on the up and up. Enjoy! We will see you on the Dark Side!


Sounds good!!!...


----------



## TN-ffemtp

Got these in today, first cubans ordered. RyJ Short Churchills ULE-JUN 15, HdM Epicure no2 MAE-NOV 14, Upmann Petit Coronas LUB-ABR 14, Monty no4. Not sure how long I can let them rest, I know I need to but I may have to try one out tonight.


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## elco69

VR Famosos ABR '14 and Cohiba Corona Especiales


----------



## egoo33




----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


>


nice! Are those the new Picadores?


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> nice! Are those the new Picadores?


yup fresh from woolloongabba


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought a box of Bolivar corona juniors. I needed some smaller sticks and didn't want to go the cigarillo route. About $4-$5 a stick. Looking forward to them in Spring when a 45 minute smoke is just about perfect. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## lostmedic

I


Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a box of Bolivar petit coronas. I needed some smaller sticks and didn't want to go the cigarillo route. About $4-$5 a stick. Looking forward to them in Spring when a 45 minute smoke is just about perfect.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


First ones?


----------



## Isonj

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a box of Bolivar petit coronas. I needed some smaller sticks and didn't want to go the cigarillo route. About $4-$5 a stick. Looking forward to them in Spring when a 45 minute smoke is just about perfect.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> 
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


These are great little smokes. I had one last week waiting for my daughter to get done w soccer practice and I made it last 90 minutes. It did toast my fingers, but it can be done


----------



## elco69

Isonj said:


> These are great little smokes. I had one last week waiting for my daughter to get done w soccer practice and I made it last 90 minutes. It did toast my fingers, but it can be done


yep, those BPC's are nubbable all day! I got my box resting for a few months, should be good to go by then


----------



## lostmedic

Psdn 5







JL #2 







12 year old partagas 8-9-8


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> yep, those BPC's are nubbable all day! I got my box resting for a few months, should be good to go by then


I made a mistake. I bought the corona juniors. At $109 for a box of 25, it was hard not to buy them.

First CC purchase in country. RyJ is up next. I love the CC version but not a huge fan of the NC.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

lostmedic said:


> I
> 
> First ones?


Yep. At least by the box.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Pedgy

Where does one come across getting these. Interested in adding to the 2 singles i have in my humidor. Any trusted websites to ship to Canada? Thank you


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pedgy said:


> Where does one come across getting these. Interested in adding to the 2 singles i have in my humidor. Any trusted websites to ship to Canada? Thank you


Don't they sell 'em at the local B&M in Canada Pedro? AFAIK we can only get pre-embargo here in the US.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/322735-habanos-forum-rules-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## Pedgy

They are way too expensive here. almost 250% more than what Cuba sells them for. Thats why im curious. And would lve to obtain some more. at least until i go to Cuba next april.


curmudgeonista said:


> Don't they sell 'em at the local B&M in Canada Pedro? AFAIK we can only get pre-embargo here in the US.


----------



## lostmedic

Pedgy said:


> They are way too expensive here. almost 250% more than what Cuba sells them for. Thats why im curious. And would lve to obtain some more. at least until i go to Cuba next april.


Quickest way not to find out is by asking people here as it is in the rules don't talk/ask about vendors


----------



## lostmedic

Just get t in some BRC that I'm saving for wedding day next year


----------



## Sprouthog

Cab of PP, 2 cab of JL2, box of Secretos, box of Monte4 and box of SPB.


----------



## 2skinny

1 box Siglo II
3 Monte Churchill Anejado
3 Partagas Limited seleccion privada 2014
2 SCDLH aged Mercaderes

I am trying very hard to not order a box of Bolivar royal coronas and a box of Punch Punch.


----------



## Isonj

lostmedic said:


> Just get t in some BRC that I'm saving for wedding day next year
> View attachment 55120


Good luck holding off til next year. I am smoking one right now and I have to tell you they are great!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Isonj said:


> Good luck holding off til next year. I am smoking one right now and I have to tell you they are great!


My favorite cigars big time.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

2 boxes RASCC


----------



## Champagne InHand

These came so much quicker than I imagined. 






,






,






.

I'm trying one as we speak. Pretty decent ROTT/airplane.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

Isonj said:


> Good luck holding off til next year. I am smoking one right now and I have to tell you they are great!


Planned ahead this is my second box so I have a whole one to smoke first


----------



## elco69

On vacation and came home to a few boxes


----------



## lostmedic

trying to copy my monte PE??


----------



## Van_Wilderness

:faint:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> trying to copy my monte PE??


Saw yours and wished I had snagged them, well opportunity came up and I jumped


----------



## Van_Wilderness

:vs_shocked: :vs_peace:


----------



## lostmedic

if they are fresh give them plenty of time *fyi*


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> On vacation and came home to a few boxes
> View attachment 55241
> View attachment 55242
> View attachment 55243
> View attachment 55244


This is like Pirates Treasure. Where was all this hordes and buried, or are you in the process of doing that right now? Smuggler's Cove?...LOL

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## beerhound34

I wish thats what surrounded my keyboard at work! Good gracious that's a gorgeous workspace lol


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> This is like Pirates Treasure. Where was all this hordes and buried, or are you in the process of doing that right now? Smuggler's Cove?...LOL
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Hoarding now....Lol

I was gonna wait a few more days as I have 3 or 4 in the air now.


----------



## lostmedic

Couple splits came in today. Plus a bomb from @CraigT78 via @elco69.


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> Couple splits came in today. Plus a bomb from @CraigT78 via @elco69.
> 
> View attachment 55281


That Gurkha is in the wrong forum bro - get it out of here! :vs_worry:

It's got some age on it, I hope you enjoy it, she's a beauty! :vs_smirk:


----------



## elco69

Oct. '14 Cohiba Esplendidos one of my dream spendy boxes, now checked off the list


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> Oct. '14 Cohiba Esplendidos one of my dream spendy boxes, now checked off the list
> View attachment 55298


Those are long smokes. I just got 5 MOW double coronas and wonder when I'll actually have 2+ hours to smoke them. They still look nice in that box.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> Those are long smokes. I just got 5 MOW double coronas and wonder when I'll actually have 2+ hours to smoke them. They still look nice in that box.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yeah they smell awesome and will be for special occasions. Maybe start enjoying this box a couple of years from now and take another 5-10 years to smoke as long as I can keep my grubby hands off of them...lol


----------



## Churchhill CO

Just a small purchase.


----------



## TN-ffemtp

Got these in today. Partagas Mille Fleurs, RyJ #2 Tubos, Vegueros Tapados


----------



## elco69

Cohiba Piramides Extra and restock on my cigar bags


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> Cohiba Piramides Extra and restock on my cigar bags
> View attachment 55342


Very nice. I need a box of those. Add that to the wish list behind the RyJ no.3.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice. I need a box of those. Add that to the wish list behind the RyJ no.3.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


RyJ No. 3, should be an easy one, they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I can grab them in tubos across the border in Canada. Usually under $15, you just need to steer clear of the touristy places. It's my Canadian go to stick. Sometimes I have to settle for a No. 2 or 1. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bolivar Royal Coronas look like the next box purchase. I should wait until I buy multiple boxes as that flat $25 shipping can be made to work for you. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

Man these smell great


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> Bolivar Royal Coronas look like the next box purchase. I should wait until I buy multiple boxes as that flat $25 shipping can be made to work for you.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


There are other vendors who don't charge $25 shipping and lower prices on most regular production.....just sayin


----------



## Churchhill CO

Box of Bolivar Corona's Junior's


----------



## Champagne InHand

Churchhill CO said:


> Box of Bolivar Corona's Junior's


I bought those on sale for $109US. Great all around smokes but they get hot towards the cap. I need a set of tweezers or hemostats to get the full benefit, but the right size for cold Winters.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

I did buy the Bolivar Royal Corona box. I'll eagerly anticipate it being delivered sometime in the mass of holiday shopping and deliveries. Probably not the best time to have incoming boxes. I bought my wife's Christmas present last month and it was wrapped at the store. It now sits among the many boxes she pays no attention to. Luckily she does all the shopping for every other gift we need. I pull out a wine t give to her boss, but that requires little effort. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decide to snatch up the Patargas No. 4 Serie D. 10 x 2 box. I should slow down now, as I need these to age nicely.


----------



## elco69

My share of a trade with another fine gentleman


----------



## NasierK

Result of a trade.


----------



## concig

elco69 said:


> My share of a trade with another fine gentleman
> View attachment 55380


Henry,I'd like your opinion on the Bolivar Greece/Cyprus exclusivo when you smoke it


----------



## elco69

concig said:


> Henry,I'd like your opinion on the Bolivar Greece/Cyprus exclusivo when you smoke it


Will do, I will post up my notes if I remember, it maybe a while till I get around to that one. However the Inca was friggin awesome, well except for the initial few puffs, but that was my fault for scorching it when I lit it...DOH!


----------



## concig

elco69 said:


> Will do, I will post up my notes if I remember, it maybe a while till I get around to that one. However the Inca was friggin awesome, well except for the initial few puffs, but that was my fault for scorching it when I lit it...DOH!


No problem,take your time


----------



## 2skinny

Bolivar Coronas Junior FEB 15 ULA









Partagas Mille Fleur 15 PMU

Not so patiently waiting for a few more boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Me too. Just got word they were shipped today. Probably won't see them until December but hopefully before Christmas. Some Bolivar and Partagas as well. Just different sizes. 

Anybody had the Partagas No. 2 Belicoso or Presidente recently? Those are on my list with Cohiba Piramides. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

ABR BMR 15 Punch Punch and 2 Cabs of POS SEP 11 HU Connie 1's, 1 cab to be split by 2 other fine gentlemen. Plus a bomb from another fine sir!


----------



## Sprouthog

A box of Party Lusi


----------



## 2skinny

RASS EAG JUL 15








H. Upmann PC LUB JUN 15








Bolivar RC ULA SEP 14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Sprouthog

A box of JL1


----------



## CraigT78

Box split and a 5-er


----------



## concig

These are on special offer here so,lately I'm stocking as many as I can.Youngest are from 2003.
Also some Juan Lopez celeccion 1 without bands,also old.
What more could I ask? :razz:


----------



## PuroTrader

laying the Co' RO's down for some age!


----------



## mikebot

PuroTrader said:


> View attachment 55487
> 
> 
> laying the Co' RO's down for some age!


I want those! *drool*


----------



## Champagne InHand

These showed up today, which means Patargas will come tomorrow. The seal was broken. I checked them and they look fine. Hologram on the broken seal. Smell great. 

















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think the box press swelled and popped the seal. Box press can be a pain sometimes. Smoking a corona junior. I'll wait a bit for these but might Ned to test drive one or two. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> I think the box press swelled and popped the seal.


Mmmm... maybe. I've never seen pressed cigars actually pop the seals all on their own, though sometimes the lid doesn't want to stay closed again after opening.

Cut seals from a trusted vendor means they checked them before shipping (a good thing). Probably only amounts to making sure they aren't moldy, but at least there's that.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks for that info. Via COH. They are a bit swollen but packed with a 69 Boveda. They smell heavenly. At least they are a year old. I guess checking for mild is a good thing. Just finished a new tupperdor for the new boxes. Just in time. I really didn't expect these until the 1st of December. Customs stated 25 cigars too. That's interesting but not like they can't be scanned. Air tight with Boveda is always a good thing.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just put in another order for. 10 x Patargas Luisitania and 25 x Bolivar Belicoso Fino. 

Time to delete all cigar offers until way past January. I figure I will need to age the Lusitania and Belicoso Fino. Vintage boxes of 25 Lusitania were running $370. I haven't had one yet so best not to dive in full. I know I like the strength of Bolivar. It's one of my new favorites. 

The rebirth into cigars is going to be a costly one. Probably going to need to sell off some other possessions to pay the bills. The prices of fine Cubans are as good as the premium or just very good NC smokes. I just need to stop all NC. I have a lit 300-400 sticks including 40+ Habanos. More will show today. 

FYI COH is running some discounted items through Monday only. Not huge savings but every $20 or $10 helps. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Bird-Dog

Many vendors will allow you to request sealed boxes, and sometimes they show up that way anyway. But, I prefer to let them check them. I don't buy from any sources I consider sketchy, so I find little reason to want sealed boxes.


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> I just put in another order for. 10 x Patargas Luisitania and 25 x Bolivar Belicoso Fino.
> 
> Time to delete all cigar offers until way past January. I figure I will need to age the Lusitania and Belicoso Fino. Vintage boxes of 25 Lusitania were running $370. I haven't had one yet so best not to dive in full. I know I like the strength of Bolivar. It's one of my new favorites.
> 
> The rebirth into cigars is going to be a costly one. Probably going to need to sell off some other possessions to pay the bills. The prices of fine Cubans are as good as the premium or just very good NC smokes. I just need to stop all NC. I have a lit 300-400 sticks including 40+ Habanos. More will show today.
> 
> FYI COH is running some discounted items through Monday only. Not huge savings but every $20 or $10 helps.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Tip: the Party Lusi's do awesome with about 5 years on them


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> Many vendors will allow you to request sealed boxes, and sometimes they show up that way anyway. But, I prefer to let them check them. I don't buy from any sources I consider sketchy, so I find little reason to want sealed boxes.


I too, personally like them opening and inspecting them. My last order, in which I forgot to request opening had some mold, nothing big, just wiped off, inspected the foot and moved on.


----------



## concig

At LCDH I always ask them to open and inspect boxes.Many times they let me check 2-3 before I choose.
I also don't mind if they let me choose boxes that have been opened for other customers.
Like Henry,I only got a sealed box of h upmann coronas junior (tubed) and found a few with some mold (not serious)


----------



## elco69

concig said:


> Like Henry,I only got a sealed box of h upmann coronas junior (tubed) and found a few with some mold (not serious)


Funny, mine were also HU's but the Majestics for me


----------



## Champagne InHand

I should have grabbed another Boli Corona Jr. I'm almost through half of my first box. Most days they come to mind when thinking what stick to start the day with. They go well with black sweet tea. Perfect size they are on special too I wanted to diversify a bit. Can't really go wrong with Boli but I almost bought a 15 pack of Mintecristo no. 2. I chose to wait as those are readily available across the border in Hamilton at reasonable prices. I'm sure I'll need to go up to IKEA on Boxing Day. All I've asked for these two years is a half book shelf. Just something off Craigslist would do just fine, but my wife is afraid to shop off Craigslist. Even the police let you meet in their parking lots if you are worried. No different than answering a newspaper classified ad. I can't smoke a Monte no. 2 then.


----------



## Champagne InHand

concig said:


> At LCDH I always ask them to open and inspect boxes.Many times they let me check 2-3 before I choose.
> I also don't mind if they let me choose boxes that have been opened for other customers.
> Like Henry,I only got a sealed box of h upmann coronas junior (tubed) and found a few with some mold (not serious)


I've only ordered from 3 places recommended as trustworthy. Ihab and COH. I forget the first place but it shares storage with ihab.

On the Lusitania sticks I figured that it would be 4-5 years off. I wish I had the cash to buy the 2008 or 2007 vintage box of 25, but that extra $120 seemed better spent on the Bolivar Belicoso finos. I like the full flavored part of Bolivar. You know immediately you are having a good smoke with those. They smell heavenly in the box. 
I waffled on the Partargas but I've only heard good stories. I intended to grab RyJ as I like the habanos but never really cared for the DR sticks. Just not the same. The tubos of No. 1 seemed reasonably priced but these are all over the Canadian side of Lake Ontario and Lake Erie. If I'm going to be aging sticks I want ones I know I'll be happy about 4-5 years from now. I just can't seem to justify the high tariff of Cohiba Siglio IV-VI or the Piramides. $25 a stick is pricy and aging is required. I'll buy singles when in Canada. Same with Montes. I read a few horror stories on the Monte No. 2s when buying a box. I'm sure they need aging as well but having half a box almost U smokable because of clogged stick or super tight draw. I couldn't figure out why the petit No. 02s were only a couple bucks less as well. I figured more research was needed.

I'd rather get quality assured inspection over moldy sticks either way.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

'14 RASS and '14 BPC as well some RE goodness


----------



## concig

Champagne InHand said:


> I read a few horror stories on the Monte No. 2s when buying a box. I'm sure they need aging as well but having half a box almost U smokable because of clogged stick or super tight draw.


Unfortunately it is not only with monte 2's.If only Cubans could solve draw issues for good.Even quite young cigars seem to smoke well when draw is good.
I cannot affort to age boxes at this time,but I keep some selected singles for the future.I also clip heads and test them for draw,then freeze them and finally store them for aging.I know many will not approve this,but I know that in a few years,all the cigars I age,will have good draw , thus avoiding any surprises after some years.I wouldn't be happy if after say 5 years,I discover that I was aging a plugged expensive CC :-(
So,every time I buy a box or singles, I decide which to store/age and which to smoke now.


----------



## elco69

concig said:


> Unfortunately it is not only with monte 2's.If only Cubans could solve draw issues for good.Even quite young cigars seem to smoke well when draw is good.
> I cannot affort to age boxes at this time,but I keep some selected singles for the future.I also clip heads and test them for draw,then freeze them and finally store them for aging.I know many will not approve this,but I know that in a few years,all the cigars I age,will have good draw , thus avoiding any surprises after some years.I wouldn't be happy if after say 5 years,I discover that I was aging a plugged expensive CC :-(
> So,every time I buy a box or singles, I decide which to store/age and which to smoke now.


Most of the time the tight draw has to do with RH storage and not the construction of the cigar itself, not to say that there are zero poorly constructed CC's or plugged ones. CC, IMO smoked best when smoked at lower RH, like 60. I store all my sticks at 63-65%, then move to desktop which is at 60% for a week or so before smoking them. Keep in mind that CC's are stored at high RH to compensate for long shipping times. I was goofing around and threw a freshly delivered box into a Tupperware with hygro and after a few minutes it was reading 69% and that is with 2 weeks transit time. For me that is easy 3 months just to acclimate to my tastes. As for Monte 2's they need rest and lots of it. To this day, I have not had a plugged or tight Monte 2.


----------



## concig

elco69 said:


> not to say that there are zero poorly constructed CC's or plugged ones


I agree with this,also on the 65% RH.However,they might not have plugged cigars,but they still need to be more careful with tight draw.From the same box of HUHC , not all cigars have the same weight,to me this means that heavier ones might be overfilled too,and most probably these will have tighter draw than lighter ones , in most cases anyway.


----------



## Bird-Dog

concig said:


> I agree with this,also on the 65% RH.However,they might not have plugged cigars,but they still need to be more careful with tight draw.From the same box of HUHC , not all cigars have the same weight,to me this means that heavier ones might be overfilled too,and most probably these will have tighter draw than lighter ones , in most cases anyway.


Interesting you mention weight. For a while there I was experimenting with weighing CC's as they went into the dry-box, and then again when I was ready to smoke them. I have no reliable way of tracking true RH, so I thought seeing how much "water weight" was lost in dry-boxing would be interesting. Two findings... well maybe three...


There definitely can be quite a bit of weight variance within the same box - example: among about half-dozen Monte #4's I tracked (over the month I did this), "wet weight" ranged from 7.38g to 8.48g, over a gram and roughly 1/8th of their average weight difference.
Average weight reduction of 2%-2.5% seemed just about ideal going from 65% RH humidor to ready-to-smoke state (to my personal tastes).
The time it took to achieve that 2%-2.5% reduction varied greatly, from two or three days to over a week, depending on the cigar. And it was not just a matter of larger vitolas taking longer. Some smaller cigars took longer than considerably larger ones.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The post office guy just showed up with a special delivery. I bought a 20 of Partagas Serie D, no. 4 and I thought it would be one box. Surprise! But two separate boxes all sticks intact and Boveda which makes me happy as I'm sure these rode in airplane. Still Partagas goes with basic boxes but I'm fine with that if it saves us some coins. 








Glad they are now resting safe and soundly in my newest tupperdor. Just 2 more boxes that should be here mid December or near that time.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## tonyzoc

Ok...based on some help from elco69 I purchased a 12 pack of Trinidad Reyes and a 10er of RyJ Short Churchills. I'll be bring these into China to smoke and save some money and worry about coming back through customs.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-11/IMAG0303_zpsoritgeny.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

tonyzoc said:


> Ok...based on some help from elco69 I purchased a 12 pack of Trinidad Reyes and a 10er of RyJ Short Churchills. I'll be bring these into China to smoke and save some money and worry about coming back through customs.
> 
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2015-11/IMAG0303_zpsoritgeny.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


All giddy for you, you are really gonna like those brotha!


----------



## elco69

2 boxes of SP Belicosos. Box on left is UME FEB '15 and box on right is GAS NOV '07 - To be split with some fine gentlemen


----------



## selpo

Got my first order of Habanos in- I like medium to full flavored cigars and wanted to try different ones out before ordering full boxes

Cohiba Secretos, Bolivar RC, HU half corona, HDM Epicure especial, Monte No 2 and Partagas No 4


----------



## NasierK

Was lucky enough to stumble upon this HTF for the original release price.


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> Got my first order of Habanos in- I like medium to full flavored cigars and wanted to try different ones out before ordering full boxes
> 
> Cohiba Secretos, Bolivar RC, HU half corona, HDM Epicure especial, Monte No 2 and Partagas No 4


I've been thinking about the Secretos or the Magicos. That or some Monte No.2. But might just go with Boli Liberador or Lusitanias. I know I love any of the above.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been thinking about the Secretos or the Magicos. That or some Monte No.2. But might just go with Boli Liberador or Lusitanias. I know I love any of the above.


The only Cuban I have had so far is a HU Magnum 46 which was really smooth but mild and read in this forum that the ones I got were more full flavored. My friends from the UK are going to Cuba early next yr and need to let them know what to get me- 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bolivar are consistent full flavored. TheirRoyal Corinas are the mildest and more medium flavored. I favor Bolivar and Partagas in my older years. I used to like RyJ but it's a problem with consistency. The Lusitania by Partagas is always a favorite year after year. Cohiba are pretty pricy but when the made a Presidente, it was my most memorable cigar while in Cabo in 1996. It was about $35 stick back then. I'm sure they will have access to many but places like LCDH have bumped their prices all over Europe. Many not happy about it but it could also be due to a weakened Euro. The British Pound has remained strong so maybe not an issue in London. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Thank you. I read that prices in Cuba are still about 30-40% cheaper than elsewhere and was hoping for them to find some aged boxes of Partagas Lusitania, Bolivar Belicosos Finos and Monte No 2- also will have them look for some regional editions, let us see what they come up with. They are allowed to bring back to the UK, 200 cigars each and 3 are going, so I may end up with a pretty good stash depending on what they find.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Bolivar are consistent full flavored. TheirRoyal Corinas are the mildest and more medium flavored...


 For years I've heard people say BRC's are a milder blend than most other Boli's and I simply do not find that to be the case. They strike me as just as rich and full as any current production Bolivar.

Gold Medals, and perhaps Coronas Extra, carried more weight behind their punches... both of which were inexplicably discontinued. And maybe once-upon-a-time BRC's were the "kinder, gentler" Boli.

But, BRC's of recent memory have left their welterweight origins behind them and now easily rank in at least the cruiserweight class to me.


----------



## Oldmso54

mis type


----------



## Oldmso54

elco69 said:


> 2 boxes of SP Belicosos. Box on left is UME FEB '15 and box on right is GAS NOV '07 - To be split with some fine gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 55601
> 
> 
> View attachment 55602
> View attachment 55603


Those '07s are a nice catch!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

elco69 said:


> 2 boxes of SP Belicosos. Box on left is UME FEB '15 and box on right is GAS NOV '07 - To be split with some fine gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 55601
> 
> 
> View attachment 55602
> View attachment 55603


Those '07s are a nice catch!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just my personal opinion stated comparing corona juniors and petit coronas with the easy going Royal Coronas I have in stock. Their color is a bit lighter on the wrapper. Perhaps an aging thing over the newer CJ and PC sticks. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Oldmso54

selpo said:


> Got my first order of Habanos in- I like medium to full flavored cigars and wanted to try different ones out before ordering full boxes
> 
> Cohiba Secretos, Bolivar RC, HU half corona, HDM Epicure especial, Monte No 2 and Partagas No 4


That's quite a haul for a first purchase! Very nice selections and congrats!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just got notice of shipping of an order made 11/24. So slow but I guess patience is rewarded. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Oldmso54 said:


> That's quite a haul for a first purchase! Very nice selections and congrats!


Thank you! I did the ordering for my golf foursome, also wanted to try different brands and flavor profiles so that we can narrow down what we like and then, order full boxes. Did have some anxious times when tracking showed it delayed at Customs for unknown reason, but was released 2 days later- Phew!!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Just my personal opinion stated comparing corona juniors and petit coronas with the easy going Royal Coronas I have in stock. Their color is a bit lighter on the wrapper. Perhaps an aging thing over the newer CJ and PC sticks.


Maybe it's just that they seem to run in such a narrow band of flavors and strengths. Don't get me wrong, that narrow band is a dead-shot bullseye for me. But, the differences between them are not as notable as... say... a mild NC to a full one. And I think this holds true almost across the CC board... but most definitely within the Boli range.

My Venn diagram looks something like this... though you could argue exact placement of CC's along both axes...









Oh, and on-topic, recently received an SLB of BBF's (need rest). I also just ordered a couple more boxes of PMF's and my Christmas treats (from my wife) will be SLR Serie A's and Veguros Tapados.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I totally agree that CC don't have the variable that NC sticks do. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

50 cab of SLR Exclusivo Peru box 044/1000


----------



## Seamus55418

A cab of Monte Double Edmundos. I tucked them away without pausing to write down the box code or take photo.


----------



## elco69

Seamus55418 said:


> A cab of Monte Double Edmundos. I tucked them away without pausing to write down the box code or take photo.


Pics or it didn't happen :vs_laugh:

very nice sir!


----------



## Oldmso54

elco69 said:


> 50 cab of SLR Exclusivo Peru box 044/1000
> View attachment 55725
> View attachment 55726


OMG! :hail: would you like to adopt a "great uncle" Henry! :vs_smile:


----------



## Engineer99

Haven't posted on Puff in ages, so here goes with a few recent pickups...



JUL14


SEP14


----------



## elco69

Engineer99 said:


> Haven't posted on Puff in ages, so here goes with a few recent pickups...


Nice pickup! Good to see another Bay Area man in here.


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> Nice pickup! Good to see another Bay Area man in here.


I graduated from Hillsdale in San Mateo. We lived in Foster City. I did go to San Mateo for a semester but Hillsdale was a better fit for me. Just a tiny fraction of the Foster City kids went to San Mateo. At the time I had no car and hated the bus schedule.

I miss the craziness of the Bay Area. The beach at HMB as well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> I graduated from Hillsdale in San Mateo. We lived in Foster City. I did go to San Mateo for a semester but Hillsdale was a better fit for me. Just a tiny fraction of the Foster City kids went to San Mateo. At the time I had no car and hated the bus schedule.
> 
> I miss the craziness of the Bay Area. The beach at HMB as well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Funny you mention HMB, on the way out there for lunch.


----------



## Champagne InHand

We surfed there long before it was known for Mavericks. It was a small foggy agricultural town just over the hill from High School. We always stopped off at the fish market. One time to see the head of a monster white shark on a palate, only to learn it was caught about 300 m from where we spent the last 6 hours paddling and riding the waves. Some good wines on the top by Crystal Springs reservoir. Highway 92. A friend crashed his VW Scirocco while looking back at some hotties and he was more upset about breaking his bored and looking feeble to the same hotties who pulled him from his wrecked convertible. Guy was lucky to be alive. But those were the 80s. No real cares other than from our immature lives. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

So this is the dark side? I like it here. 25 SLB Cohiba Robustos. RAE Jun 14.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. I need some help. I ordered this a couple weeks after a purchase of Belicoso finos (Boli), and some Parti Lusitanias that have been no shows.

Glad to finally receive them but date January 2015, so they might need a bit of time. I'm getting anxious about the bigger and more expensive order.

Anyhow, here's a looksie:









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Mine was stuck at Customs for 2 days and then was released. Is there a way for you to track your order? It was shipped about 2 weeks after I placed the order but got prompt responses to my emails and once shipped, had a tracking number. 

Hope all ends well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> Mine was stuck at Customs for 2 days and then was released. Is there a way for you to track your order? It was shipped about 2 weeks after I placed the order but got prompt responses to my emails and once shipped, had a tracking number.
> 
> Hope all ends well.


COH has started shipping priority mail with no tracking, but they still have customs forms. The earlier order was a full 7 days before this latest order went through. I'll give it the full 27 days then I will try to make contact with the 3rd party billing people. Customs can be a bitch with a lot of things. Especially if it went through NYC. Still I've never lost anything through customs. I'll be pissed if I lose this shipment though.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> COH has started shipping priority mail with no tracking, but they still have customs forms. The earlier order was a full 7 days before this latest order went through. I'll give it the full 27 days then I will try to make contact with the 3rd party billing people. Customs can be a bitch with a lot of things. Especially if it went through NYC. Still I've never lost anything through customs. I'll be pissed if I lose this shipment though.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


your seller does guarantee delivery, so worst case scenario- you lose time but not money. Hope it shows up soon and you don't have to go thru the claims headache


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks fir the input. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Bird-Dog

@Champagne InHand

If you do get a confiscation letter sooner your vendor typically won't make you wait the prescribed period to make good on the order. But either way, you should not have to deal with the 3rd-party payment processor. Your vendor should take care of it for you.

I always assumed they would send a replacement. But, the one and only time I had a shipment confiscated the vendor merely refunded the payment. The only real bitch about it was that their price on the items had increased by then. I took my refund and bought from another vendor instead.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks again. I saw that with both COH or ihab they make you agree to any dispute through the billing company. I'm not worried. I've dealt with a few other customs issues. Eventually everything works out okay. 
I'll just wait for word or letter. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Speak of the devil. A tag was in the mailbox yesterday even though I was home all day. It happens I guess. Anyway the ship came in. 25 Bolivar Belicoso and 10 Partagas Lusitania which are long. Like double corona long. In a year they should be great. Now I realize I need to unpack them and look at the date stamped on the bottom. I'm slowly learning.


















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Speak of the devil. A tag was in the mailbox yesterday even though I was home all day. It happens I guess. Anyway the ship came in. 25 Bolivar Belicoso and 10 Partagas Lusitania which are long. Like double corona long. In a year they should be great. Now I realize I need to unpack them and look at the date stamped on the bottom. I'm slowly learning.


Happy to hear they arrived safely after all!

Pardon if I misunderstood, but from your phrasing it sounds like you're looking for date stamp on inside-bottom of the box. Just flip it over. Date stamp is on the outside-bottom of the box.

There are a few instances that are different... boxes double packaged with wooden box inside cardboard outer may have the date stamp on the cardboard outer and not on the wooden box... wrapped bundles packed in chipboard box (or tin as with Vegueros) typically have the date stamp on the bundle (like on the cardboard bottom inside the bundle's wrapping)... patecas and pocket-tin multiples in retail POS packaging should have the date stamp on the inside flap of the outer sleeve.


----------



## Oldmso54

Champagne InHand said:


> Speak of the devil. A tag was in the mailbox yesterday even though I was home all day. It happens I guess. Anyway the ship came in. 25 Bolivar Belicoso and 10 Partagas Lusitania which are long. Like double corona long. In a year they should be great. Now I realize I need to unpack them and look at the date stamped on the bottom. I'm slowly learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I see little images of where a picture should be but not the actual pics themselves?? Am I the only one?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Oldmso54 said:


> I see little images of where a picture should be but not the actual pics themselves?? Am I the only one?


The photos are there for me... even in your post quote reply.

Are you getting the same on other posts, or just Champs?


----------



## Oldmso54

curmudgeonista said:


> The photos are there for me... even in your post quote reply.
> 
> Are you getting the same on other posts, or just Champs?


HMMM... I see other pics from other posters but no pics from any of Champs posts.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Oldmso54 said:


> HMMM... I see other pics from other posters but no pics from any of Champs posts.


They are rather large images. Maybe that's it. My browser displays them sized to the window, but if I extend my window they keep going a good ways before they reach their true size. I saved one to check the pixel size. It's 1152x1536... 558KB.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sorry about that. I usually do medium but hit large. Dates on the bottom. 10/14 and 11/14. That's good. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Dates on the bottom. 10/14 and 11/14. That's good.


Factory codes?


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> Speak of the devil. A tag was in the mailbox yesterday even though I was home all day. It happens I guess. Anyway the ship came in. 25 Bolivar Belicoso and 10 Partagas Lusitania which are long. Like double corona long. In a year they should be great. Now I realize I need to unpack them and look at the date stamped on the bottom. I'm slowly learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Glad you got them- Enjoy!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Factory codes?


I didn't check. I don't ever usually check. I just purchase from the trusted vendors recommended. I better start looking more.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> I didn't check. I don't ever usually check. I just purchase from the trusted vendors recommended. I better start looking more.


Not a matter of trust. It's that a lot of us like to see what's coming out of where and try to keep up with what's smoking the best. For example, I know you were in on at least one thread discussing ULA '14-'15 Bolivars being so good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I will pull out my Cuban tupperdor and check all the codes. 

Loving this Boli Belicoso Fina. Very full flavored but just gets better and better as I get towards the nub.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Picked up a box of Bolivar Lonsdales from the Casa del Habano in Saint Martin.. Can anyone help me figure out the vintage? The lady there reckoned they are year 2000 or so..









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay the Partagas Lusitania came from either CU8 or LU8, Nov 14. The first letter isn't as well defined. My Partagas Serie D No. 4 from OPG Nov 14 and OP6 Oct 14. 
Bolivar petit corona ULA FROM Jan (Ene) 15. Royal Coronas from ULA Oct 14, Corona Junior ULA Feb 15 and Belicoso Fina from ULA Oct 14. 



"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Picked up a box of Bolivar Lonsdales from the Casa del Habano in Saint Martin.. Can anyone help me figure out the vintage? The lady there reckoned they are year 2000 or so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


You need to peel back that government warning sticker. Your date and factory stamp should be below that. The other stuff looks like stamps from other places. My Corona Juniors have the warning sticker over half the stamp. Easily peels of if you have the box in decent humidity.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Champagne InHand said:


> You need to peel back that government warning sticker. Your date and factory stamp should be below that. The other stuff looks like stamps from other places. My Corona Juniors have the warning sticker over half the stamp. Easily peels of if you have the box in decent humidity.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I peeled the sticker off.. Nothing under there..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay the Partagas Lusitania came from either CU8 or LU8, Nov 14. The first letter isn't as well defined. My Partagas Serie D No. 4 from OPG Nov 14 and OP6 Oct 14.
> Bolivar petit corona ULA FROM Jan (Ene) 15. Royal Coronas from ULA Oct 14, Corona Junior ULA Feb 15 and Belicoso Fina from ULA Oct 14.


LUB on the Lusi's. That's the 2014 Jose Marti factory code (H. Upmann).
ULA is 2014 Francisco Perez German factory (Partagas).
OPG on the SD4's. Not sure of the factory. May be one of the smaller auxiliary facilities.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Picked up a box of Bolivar Lonsdales from the Casa del Habano in Saint Martin.. Can anyone help me figure out the vintage? The lady there reckoned they are year 2000 or so..


The CC part would indicate 1999 from the short-lived CODIGUNETA transitional code system, used only in 1999. I'm guessing February '99.

And I picked this up from an old FOH thread reviewing a Bolivar Lonsdale with box code "TAECCES":

_"TAE is a 1999 code for one of the Holguin provincial factories"_


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice info the curmudgeonista. I'm glad this factory stuff is starting to make more sense now. I've on,y bought mixed singles before this year. It's like vintages on wine. Priceless. Now to get this zeroed in on Nicaragua too. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## cigarmax

Champagne InHand said:


> Speak of the devil. A tag was in the mailbox yesterday even though I was home all day. It happens I guess. Anyway the ship came in. 25 Bolivar Belicoso and 10 Partagas Lusitania which are long. Like double corona long. In a year they should be great. Now I realize I need to unpack them and look at the date stamped on the bottom. I'm slowly learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Glad to see they finally made it. I had a box of Sir Winstons taking a while that arrived last night. Whew!


----------



## elco69

A few of my boxes landed this week and off to sleep they go.
-Ramon Allones Superiores LCDH
-Partagas PSDN4
-Por Larranaga Pics


----------



## Hawkeye72

Made my first CC purchase a box of Bolivar Royal Corona. Went in halves on the box with a friend from work. Couldn't help myself and smoked one the day they showed up. Very good cigar but I can already feel my wallet getting lighter I can see a lot of my money going to trying new cc's


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

curmudgeonista said:


> The CC part would indicate 1999 from the short-lived CODIGUNETA transitional code system, used only in 1999. I'm guessing February '99.
> 
> And I picked this up from an old FOH thread reviewing a Bolivar Lonsdale with box code "TAECCES":
> 
> _"TAE is a 1999 code for one of the Holguin provincial factories"_


Thank you for the info  I had one yesterday on the beach.. Dang nice way to enjoy a cigar. Now to get em home and into the wineador!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmso54

elco69 said:


> A few of my boxes landed this week and off to sleep they go.
> -Ramon Allones Superiores LCDH
> -Partagas PSDN4
> -Por Larranaga Pics
> View attachment 55852
> View attachment 55853
> View attachment 55854


I think Henry is going to open up a store when the embargo finally lifts :vs_worry::eyebrows::thumb::wink::biggrin::biggrin::nod:


----------



## elco69

Oldmso54 said:


> I think Henry is going to open up a store when the embargo finally lifts :vs_worry::eyebrows::thumb::wink::biggrin::biggrin::nod:


lol, Don't think that would work, like a drug dealer doing his own stash.


----------



## elco69

Another landed today. HU #2


----------



## cigarmax

Working my way through a box of those, just keep getting better with age. Toss them in your home-a-dor for a while Henry and you're in for a treat.:vs_cool:


----------



## egoo33

Winter smokes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

cigarmax said:


> Working my way through a box of those, just keep getting better with age. Toss them in your home-a-dor for a while Henry and you're in for a treat.:vs_cool:


Yep, they going away for a few years, of course with some sampling along the way


----------



## mikebot

10 RyJ Short Churchills, ELG May 15

















10 Monte No. 2, OLM Abr 15


----------



## jmcqueen

Partagas Serie P No. 2
Montecristo No. 2
Partagas Serie D No. 4 (2 boxes!)


----------



## beerhound34

My awesome wife got me a 15 pack of HDM Epicure Espicial for Christmas!! Sucks that I woke up with a horrible cold, but hopefully soon I will get to try one of these beauties. I hope these are good ROTT, I hate being patient.


----------



## selpo

beerhound34 said:


> My awesome wife got me a 15 pack of HDM Epicure Espicial for Christmas!! Sucks that I woke up with a horrible cold, but hopefully soon I will get to try one of these beauties. I hope these are good ROTT, I hate being patient.


Just had one after 3 weeks of rest- loved it. Enjoy yours!!


----------



## Arizona Dave

I've blending and rolling my own for the past couple of years.....it's time I get reconnected to Puff and see the sticks everyone loves 

My latest Purchase consisted of Cuban seed tobaccos, Criollo 98' viso, Corojo 99' Liguero, Piloto Cubano viso and Liguero, Habana 2000 wrapper. These are to blend with Nicaraguan Habano Viso, I have a ton of Piloto Cubano seco, both Criollo and Corojo secos, and San Vincente Seco and Liguero. Picking up some Penn. Broadleaf, Criollo Liguero, and dominican viso next week. Already have a few killer blends to blend these with.

If I purchase cigars, they're always a brand that used to be a cuban brand. I also grow my own hard to get tobaccos when needed, and try to revive old flavors that are no longer commercially viable for mass production.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I may have accidentally hit resolution which doesn't show upon many phones or tablets. Usually I hit medium. Just a mistake. My iPad mini generation 1 won't show high resolution but my iPhone 6 and MBP with retina show everything in loads of detail. It amazing that phone camera are capturing thing with big amounts a mega pixels. Have to be really careful about uploading making sure I'm in WiFi or suffer the data consequences. 

In Montego Bay Airport I thought I was using the bars WiFi but I wasn't. Loaded just two pictures to Face Book and was whacked big time with international data. My two separate weeks cost almost $200 US and I didn't make many calls but they have so many carriers and your phone just grabs what is available. Now if going abroad for a few days or more it's cheaper to buy a disposable phone in country and a card that's good for data or calling the USA. Not environmentally friendly but that's life in the 3rd world or tourist destinations. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> I may have accidentally hit resolution which doesn't show upon many phones or tablets. Usually I hit medium. Just a mistake. My iPad mini generation 1 won't show high resolution but my iPhone 6 and MBP with retina show everything in loads of detail. It amazing that phone camera are capturing thing with big amounts a mega pixels. Have to be really careful about uploading making sure I'm in WiFi or suffer the data consequences.
> 
> In Montego Bay Airport I thought I was using the bars WiFi but I wasn't. Loaded just two pictures to Face Book and was whacked big time with international data. My two separate weeks cost almost $200 US and I didn't make many calls but they have so many carriers and your phone just grabs what is available. Now if going abroad for a few days or more it's cheaper to buy a disposable phone in country and a card that's good for data or calling the USA. Not environmentally friendly but that's life in the 3rd world or tourist destinations.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Or you can get just a SIM card to use in your own phone, provided, the phone is unlocked.0


----------



## jmcqueen

Pmf's --> 2 x qty 25 boxes. can't wait to receive and smoke these.


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> Or you can get just a SIM card to use in your own phone, provided, the phone is unlocked.0


Very difficult with iPhones and the mini chip and if you botch something, sourcing parts in country is nearly impossible. Disposable phones are so cheap. AT&Ts international rates used to be decent depending on the country but no it's a dollar per text and per minute of phone call. When I go to Canada I just shut it down.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Champagne InHand

Well now that CA had made Ramon Allones SS the talk of the town, I just can't make my order for fear that the "cool" police will show up at my door for posing. 

However I took advantage and ordered a box of Partagas Presidente cigars if just for the shape. I had my mind set on obtaining more Lusitanias, but noted that of these became available for a good price I would buy, so I have. 

Lusitania and Montecristo or H. Upmann will have to wait for next month. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Well now that CA had made Ramon Allones SS the talk of the town, I just can't make my order for fear that the "cool" police will show up at my door for posing.


IOW, you don't want to be cRASS? :vs_laugh:

Seriously, though, I'm not sure the CA rankings have as much effect on the CC world as they do in NC-land. I'm guessing 95% of their readership have no clue how to find Cubans... other than out of the trunk of a friend-of-a-friend's car. So, yeah, the price of counterfeit RASS's has probably skyrocketed!


----------



## bonvivant

*Well...*

...I went a bit crazy over Christmas so here's what I've picked up in the past couple of weeks:










Not everything I bought is in this shot. In no particular order:

25x Monte Double Edmundo
25x HdM Epicure No. 1
10x Partagas Serie D No. 4
10x RJ Mille Fleur
2x Cohiba Behike 54
1x Cohiba Siglo VI
1x H. Upmann No.2 Reserva Cosecha 2010
1x RA Club Allones Edición Limitada 2015
1x RA SS (let's see what the fuss is all about huh?)

Already smoked the Behikes for Christmas and NYE but I'm really looking forward to the H. Upmann - anyone know much about it?


----------



## Hawkeye72

Ordered up a few 5 packs 
Bolivar Belesico Finos
Partagas Shorts
Vegas Robaina Famoso
El Ray Mundo Choix Supreme


----------



## jayhustle

my mother inlaw just got back from cuba brang me these .



the last pic is from 2 boxes i got in march 2015


----------



## jmcqueen

look like some nice ones! would your mother-in-law be interested in adopting me? you must be a special son-in-law!


----------



## jmcqueen

some lovelies arrived today! these should be good in about 3 years. UME JUN 140


----------



## jmcqueen

...and even more lovelies (PMF's qty 25 x 2 boxes) arrived today! MUL DIC 14


----------



## Bird-Dog

jmcqueen said:


> ...and even more lovelies (PMF's qty 25 x 2 boxes) arrived today! MUL DIC 14


Those look real nice. Darker wrappers, I think, than any I've gotten. I did not receive any with that factory code.

I bet those are gonna' be good! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jmcqueen

thanks curmudg. i too was impressed with the oily sheen and rich color of these wrappers. that classic barnyard aroma is absolutely heavenly! box serial #'s were within 200, so probably rolled very close together. i will report back on taste when i have time to sample these. i am thinking any of the PMF's made during the last 6 months '14 are gonna be keepers, and not "hand outs" as i was originally thinking.


----------



## Chewbacca

Guantanamera Compay - five of them for $7.
I'm no mathematician, but that works out at about $1.40 a stick. 
Had them before and they are an easy, happy smoke.


----------



## elco69

Some more aged 07 SP Beli goodness


----------



## elco69

One of my BBF replenishment boxes have landed, 2 more any day now


----------



## jayhustle

elco69 said:


> One of my BBF replenishment boxes have landed, 2 more any day now


I never had them . How are they?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

jayhustle said:


> I never had them . How are they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


They are great, sit at my Top 5 for CC, especially if they have some rest time. Gone through 2 boxes in the past year alone.


----------



## jayhustle

elco69 said:


> They are great, sit at my Top 5 for CC, especially if they have some rest time. Gone through 2 boxes in the past year alone.


I'll put them on my bucket list. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Two cabs partagas shorts! got a box of bpc should be at my door tomorrow and a box of bcj that's been in customs for six days getting a little nervous about those


----------



## Bird-Dog

DrGonzo said:


> Two cabs partagas shorts! got a box of bpc should be at my door tomorrow and a box of bcj that's been in customs for six days getting a little nervous about those


You're not fooling around, are you Gonz? Love those 50-cabs!


----------



## DrGonzo

curmudgeonista said:


> You're not fooling around, are you Gonz? Love those 50-cabs!


Not fooling around at all curmudgeonista, I've got 3 months left until my first little one arrives. Got to stock up now before cigar funds turns to diaper funds:vs_laugh:


----------



## DrGonzo

Box of bpc


----------



## Champagne InHand

Partagas Presidente. They smell wonderful. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## jmcqueen

champ, those will be my next addition. dang, those look delicious!!! UPDATE: i just couldn't stand it any longer. my 25 box is ordered. you are a BAD influence on me!


----------



## Champagne InHand

jmcqueen said:


> champ, those will be my next addition. dang, those look delicious!!! UPDATE: i just couldn't stand it any longer. my 25 box is ordered. you are a BAD influence on me!


Now I just have to freeze them. I need to pull out the singles in freezer bags I put in on Tuesday. Time flies and these came pretty quickly.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33

ELU OCT 14



MOE OCT 14



And forgot to post these awhile back


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just ordered the 25 x 2 Partagas Milles Fleur. I tossed around the thought of buying RyJ instead of Partagas, but the flavor profile of Partagas and Bolivar seem to be right up my alley. When I do order RyJ, I think I might go with the Churchills. Still they aren't anywhere in the near future. H.Upmann is. Either No.1 Connie or 50 Mags. 

Gotta say those RA and JL look really good. Do either smoke decent young? Punch and LGC look nice and dark, maybe they might need less rest. 

So many cigars, so little money these days. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Roket279

I'm a newb to the CC world so here it goes. I am a little questionable about my purchase. i am missing the leaf on the small paper insert and the latch doesnt have the markings for shmale germany. let me know what u guys think


----------



## Roket279

Forgot the bottom


----------



## egoo33

Champagne InHand said:


> I just ordered the 25 x 2 Partagas Milles Fleur. I tossed around the thought of buying RyJ instead of Partagas, but the flavor profile of Partagas and Bolivar seem to be right up my alley. When I do order RyJ, I think I might go with the Churchills. Still they aren't anywhere in the near future. H.Upmann is. Either No.1 Connie or 50 Mags.
> 
> Gotta say those RA and JL look really good. Do either smoke decent young? Punch and LGC look nice and dark, maybe they might need less rest.
> 
> So many cigars, so little money these days.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


RA is a UK regional from 2012 its the same code as my daughters bday so will only smoke 1 a year, the Punch are a Spanish RE from 09 no more need for resting just for the weather to be tolerable :grin2:

LGC is August 13 could use a little bit more time from the one I smoked but just landed after Xmas just needs to be acclimated more than anything in my opionion


----------



## Champagne InHand

On the Parti SD4. Mine came in flat cedar boxes of 10s so I can't really compare although the cigar band and color of the cigar looks the same. I would smoke one. I think these smoke well young with very few harsh edges. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Roket279 said:


> I'm a newb to the CC world so here it goes. I am a little questionable about my purchase. i am missing the leaf on the small paper insert and the latch doesnt have the markings for shmale germany. let me know what u guys think


Looks authentic to me but much more experience people will be by to give their opinion. Was the box sealed? You can go to Cabanas S A website and check the code in the sticker for authenticity.


----------



## Engineer99

A ten pack of COH custom rolled dalias arrived this afternoon.


----------



## jmcqueen

Roket279 said:


> I'm a newb to the CC world so here it goes. I am a little questionable about my purchase. i am missing the leaf on the small paper insert and the latch doesnt have the markings for shmale germany. let me know what u guys think


Cigars and bands look correct. Bottom of box is good as long as the logo is burned in and not printed. Date code should be ink. Again, check the serial number. If the box was unsealed, still the cigars and bands look correct. The triple cap is also nice. Based on what I am seeing, you are go to go on these. Legit. :nerd2:


----------



## Roket279

selpo said:


> Looks authentic to me but much more experience people will be by to give their opinion. Was the box sealed? You can go to Cabanas S A website and check the code in the sticker for authenticity.


Mine was not sealed. Supplier offered option to leave sealed or open to inspect. I opted to inspect. Seen a lot of foots a lil tore up when received so opted to open. They also remove the bar code so I didn't get that. Anonymity is my best guess.


----------



## selpo

Roket279 said:


> Mine was not sealed. Supplier offered option to leave sealed or open to inspect. I opted to inspect. Seen a lot of foots a lil tore up when received so opted to open. They also remove the bar code so I didn't get that. Anonymity is my best guess.


I opt for the open and inspect option as well but all my vendor does is cut right across the top to inspect and leaves the codes intact. I guess like everyone here says, do due diligence and vet the vendor.

Those look authentic to me- Enjoy.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Roket279 said:


> Mine was not sealed. Supplier offered option to leave sealed or open to inspect. I opted to inspect. Seen a lot of foots a lil tore up when received so opted to open. They also remove the bar code so I didn't get that. Anonymity is my best guess.


Vendors that remove the authentication code are typically gray-market. HSA does not look very kindly on distributors selling to non-authorized retailers, so the distributor doesn't want the cigars traced back to them for fear of repercussions from the one and only originating source.

But, this does not automatically mean the cigars are any less genuine or necessarily of lower quality than those sourced from an authorized dealer. I've had good luck with one particular gray-market vendor, though I also buy from others that leave the code intact (presumably indicating they are authorized vendors).


----------



## jmcqueen

if i were you, i would specify sealed and unmolested (seal) box. they have many boxes of each. most of the cc offerings are 2014-2015, so no worries about mold and the like. for peace of mind, i would rather have a damaged cigar from a sealed box that i cut open, than an undamaged cigar from an unsealed box.


----------



## Roket279

jmcqueen said:


> if i were you, i would specify sealed and unmolested (seal) box. they have many boxes of each. most of the cc offerings are 2014-2015, so no worries about mold and the like. for peace of mind, i would rather have a damaged cigar from a sealed box that i cut open, than an undamaged cigar from an unsealed box.


Will do next time. I am one of those people that can find the smallest detail wrong and think i got shafted...so my last question, the sticker wasn't entirely straight and the shield was not in the creased in the middle are my only two concerns. everything else checks out.

Thanks again my friends....


----------



## beerhound34

I decided to load up on a bunch of singles to try and see which ones I prefer over others before investing in more boxes. Well here is the haul! Most of these are robustos since that has become my favorite amongst NC cigars. I will probably give most of these are few weeks to rest. I say that now but with the pending blizzard coming I might be smoking a little more than normal!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcqueen

Roket279 said:


> Will do next time. I am one of those people that can find the smallest detail wrong and think i got shafted...so my last question, the sticker wasn't entirely straight and the shield was not in the creased in the middle are my only two concerns. everything else checks out.
> 
> Thanks again my friends....


The shield not being creased in the middle is insignificant. There are some on-center, some high, and some low. The seals can also be a bit crooked. Minor items. The most important aspect of the seal, if a recent production, is to make sure the hologram is correct, and the olive green ink is on a grayish-white paper...AND the serial number checks out on the habanos site.


----------



## Chewbacca

A fiver of Quintero Nacionales. 

Not in the same league as say, the Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2s that I bought recently, but they are excellent quality for $3 a stick. They're a nice, sweet smoke. Right up my alley.


----------



## elco69

Just a few Party 898's :wink2:


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Itching to smoke this Partagas Maduro No 1, but I'm exercising my patience to let it rest in my humidor for a bit.


----------



## selpo

ZigarrenYCC said:


> Itching to smoke this Partagas Maduro No 1, but I'm exercising my patience to let it rest in my humidor for a bit.


On my list- if I can find them, all the vendors I use are out of them:frown2::frown2:


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

selpo said:


> On my list- if I can find them, all the vendors I use are out of them:frown2::frown2:


Wish I could lend a hand if you lived near my area! We have about 17 left. Wish you the best in finding them.


----------



## selpo

ZigarrenYCC said:


> Wish I could lend a hand if you lived near my area! We have about 17 left. Wish you the best in finding them.


Smoke that one and let me know if it is worth the trouble getting some- I may have to come see you:wink2::wink2:


----------



## MaxG

Monte #2 and Bolivar Coronas Jr. I'm watching the mailbox like a dog watches a steak on the counter... Torture...


- MG


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hi there, folks! Long time no hear! Here is my latest CC purchase as of approximately 3 months ago:

1) La Casa del Tobaco Cigar, the newer one with Cuban and Nicaraguan tobacco
2) La Estancia Cigars (1 corona/1 robusto) another Cuban & Nicaraguan tobacco smoke from Meerapel
1) Fonseca No. 4 Benelux RE
1) Ramon Allones Corto RE Paises Bajos robusto
1) Bolivar Libertado LCDH
1) Montecristo Churchill Anejados
1) Montecristo Media Corona
1) Bolivar Super Corona EL 2014
1) Romeo Y Julieta Piramides Anejos
5) Quintero Favoritos
1) Punch Royal Benelux RE 2009
5) Jose L. Piedra Conservas
1) San Cristobal Mercaderes aged
1) La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Oro No. 2
5) Romeo y Julieta Puritos
1) Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extra
1) Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## Rondo

_my first post in this thread_

These were in a package that fell off the roof of a car in front of me at the gas station.
I guess I'll put up some posters or an ad in CL to,try and find the rightful owner.
Your suggestions are appreciated.

View attachment 60522


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> _my first post in this thread_
> 
> These were in a package that fell off the roof of a car in front of me at the gas station.
> I guess I'll put up some posters or an ad in CL to,try and find the rightful owner.
> Your suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 60522


Definitely the right thing to do... Good Samaritan, and all that.

Here's a neat trick that will allow you to store them indefinitely without a humidor until the rightful owner steps forward...


----------



## MaxG

Rondo said:


> _my first post in this thread_
> 
> These were in a package that fell off the roof of a car in front of me at the gas station.
> I guess I'll put up some posters or an ad in CL to,try and find the rightful owner.
> Your suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 60522


They're mine. I was at that gas station where you were. In that place. You know.

Thank goodness they fell into the hands of an honest brother. >

- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice. I'm watching out for a box of Mille Fleurs to show. I've never had one of these Partis so I'm sure to want to smell one even if I need to wait a bit before trying one. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Rass


----------



## Bird-Dog

ǝɔıu


----------



## selpo

curmudgeonista said:


> ǝɔıu


LOL, I am sorry, I haven't figured out how to rotate the photos after I upload them.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Juan Lopez No. 1 ordered last night. 

Anybody thinking about ordering from Asian sources need to factor in Chinese New Years celebrations as almost everything in Asia shuts down for a good 2 weeks come the beginning of February. Just part of life. Need some vacations that are universal in parts of this chunk of rock flying around our Sun. Just add that in to you postal expectations. Cheers. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TheSoldier

A 25 count box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected, marked November 2014 on the bottom, I will also be getting a cab of 50 soon, these are absolutely delicious!


----------



## selpo

A Cab of BBF


----------



## Roket279

Hoyo Epicure 2 cab of 25 is en route to papa....


----------



## KenF13

selpo said:


> A Cab of BBF


Already have a little age on them, will be even better now! Nice grab.


----------



## Champagne InHand

KenF13 said:


> selpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Cab of BBF
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a little age on them, will be even better now! Nice grab.
Click to expand...

Yep. Love that April of 2013 dating. Enjoy them.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to buy some RA Gigantes. Something to compare to the Lusitanias in due time. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## DrGonzo

Box of bcj ula may 14, had to have these reshipped first ones got nabbed.


----------



## TheSoldier

And my RASS half wheel Cabinet has arrived


----------



## Champagne InHand

Eating now on 3 CC purchases. No more until I receive the good I have paid for. Yes only 18 working days waiting for my Parti MFs, but this is always at the back of my mind when ordering from overseas using triangular shipping. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Well, I finally snooped around and found a source or two. One order of PMF's came today, and I smoked one ROTT. Certainly it's own flavor. Looking forward to some aged ones.


----------



## Engineer99

Liked the COH Dalias enough to grab a full bundle while they were on special.


----------



## jmcqueen

Box of 25 Partagas Presidentes has FINALLY arrived! Shall I open them now????? Well, certainly!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I can relate. 50 Partagas Mille Fleurs finally showed. I was beginning to wonder. 






























Love Partagas.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

been awhile since anything has hit my doorstep, but this is a great way to end the dry spell


----------



## Champagne InHand

Its like customs released everything at once. When it rains it pours.


----------



## MaxG

A box of Punch Punch tubos. Haven't had one in years. I can't wait!

- MG


----------



## elco69

Some more goodies this week.


----------



## lostmedic

Few purchases over last few months


----------



## ZigarrenYCC




----------



## Champagne InHand

Still waiting on a couple of boxes. RA Gigantes and Juan Lopez No. 1. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## DrGonzo

Majestics bought them with some age


----------



## the1and0nly

Champagne InHand said:


> Still waiting on a couple of boxes. RA Gigantes and Juan Lopez No. 1.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


My JL1s just showed up yesterday :grin2:

Waiting on some CoRos and Boli RCs though.


----------



## Bird-Dog

the1and0nly said:


> My JL1s just showed up yesterday :grin2:
> 
> Waiting on some CoRos and Boli RCs though.


Looking forward to hearing a report on the JL1's (you too Champ). It's been a while for me, a looooong while. Last I had were circa 2001. But, I love the Corona Gorda format and need more arrows to add to the quiver.

Latest purchase (resting):
RA Superiores (1st time)
HUHC (restock)
Parti Habaneros (restock)


----------



## the1and0nly

curmudgeonista said:


> Looking forward to hearing a report on the JL1's (you too Champ). It's been a while for me, a looooong while. Last I had were circa 2001. But, I love the Corona Gorda format and need more arrows to add to the quiver.
> 
> Latest purchase (resting):
> RA Superiores (1st time)
> HUHC (restock)
> Parti Habaneros (restock)


Box is JUN14, I will definitely let ya know how they smoke in a few weeks. :wink2:


----------



## elco69

This weeks keep getting better and better all this landed today.


----------



## MaxG

A bundle of JLP Cazadores and a few HDM Epi2. Nice week. One to go...


- MG


----------



## selpo

MaxG said:


> A bundle of JLP Cazadores and a few HDM Epi2. Nice week. One to go...
> 
> - MG


Love the HDM Epicures even though I lean towards the full flavored ones like BBF or RASS


----------



## selpo

... And the Monte No. 2


----------



## MaxG

selpo said:


> ... And the Monte No. 2


Monte #2 is my favorite cigar, bar none. Have a few of them.

A box of BBF is the one shipment I'm waiting on. RASS is on my list. :smile2:

- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I check the mail today and apparently I have a package that didn't get to the door yesterday. I'm sure there is some postal Union rule about getting out of the vehicle during sub zero wind chills. I get that. I'll fetch my Juan Looez on Tuesday. Weird that he did walk up to the door and placed an empty shipping box to send back my bedroom DirecTV unit though. He must have needed a stretch. Ugly couple of days here. It might as well be Nome, AK or some horrible place in Russia. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Engineer99

A few recent purchases. Love the 2 box specials...

2x Partagas Mille Fleurs DEC 14
2x Rafell Gonzalez Perlas APR 13
Bolivar Royal Coronas OCT 14


----------



## Champagne InHand

My sticks are at the Post Office but we have had the worst weather I've seen in 10 years of living here. Sat-Mon we had dub zero temps with 35mph North Winds. Then last night as it warmed we have 2feet of snow in about 14 hours. 

The Juan Lopez will just have to wait. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chewbacca

25 Quintero Nacionales (May of 2014) which I reckon sets me back about $2.40 a stick. 

These babies are going to hibernate for quite a few years (I'm building up a supply for when I eventually settle down and these are the first of the brood), so I need to get the tupperdor set up properly.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally got to the post office. I was surprised that I had a cabinet rather than a box waiting but happy to see it come either way.

My order of Juan Lopez No.1. The look very nice and will be getting a rest and hoping these will bring great memories. Perfect size too. 







,







,







,









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MaxG

A cabinet of BBF landed in my open arms...


- MG


----------



## Ron-R

jmcqueen said:


> Box of 25 Partagas Presidentes has FINALLY arrived! Shall I open them now????? Well, certainly!


Now THAT is a box of cc's! Nice!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 64266


View attachment 64274


View attachment 64282


View attachment 64290


Does this mean I can hang out with you guys now or do I have to wait another two years when these babies are ripe to get the membership card and tattoo?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 64266
> 
> 
> View attachment 64274
> 
> 
> View attachment 64282
> 
> 
> View attachment 64290
> 
> 
> Does this mean I can hang out with you guys now or do I have to wait another two years when these babies are ripe to get the membership card and tattoo?


I have two boxes of Ramon Allones Gigantes coming. Your RASS box look great.

I think most are aging the sticks but I will try if it has a year on the cigar. The smaller cigars smoke well young as well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> Does this mean I can hang out with you guys now or do I have to wait another two years when these babies are ripe to get the membership card and tattoo?


No tattoos. Branding irons!

The reddish color of those RASS's is very encouraging, if you ask me. They may smoke well right-fricken-now! Aging is not a prerequisite to enjoying your CC's. I would not hesitate to try one as soon as you think they've settled into their new home. If they're good-to-go, screw aging, smoke 'em up. And if you really, really like 'em, buy a few more boxes for the Rip Van Winkle treatment.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've always liked Bolivar for that reason. They can be enjoyed rather quickly. My Gigantes will need to wait for warmer weather to properly enjoy. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## the1and0nly

curmudgeonista said:


> Looking forward to hearing a report on the JL1's (you too Champ). It's been a while for me, a looooong while. Last I had were circa 2001. But, I love the Corona Gorda format and need more arrows to add to the quiver.
> 
> Latest purchase (resting):
> RA Superiores (1st time)
> HUHC (restock)
> Parti Habaneros (restock)


it's been about a year since I last had a JL1 so curiosity got the best of me.. draw almost too tight but loosened up enough to enjoy. Rest of the box is going away for a good while though.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

Just a few boxes arriving from my que.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided the Boli Gigantes could wait. Bought a box of H.Upmann Magnum 50s. I haven't any other Upmann habanos and know the last few years have gotten nice reviews from FOH, so I decided to branch out. 

Currently the J. Lopez are in the freezer. A good queue of fine cigars lined up to rest be enjoyed through the last of my 40s and 50s. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10

H. Upmann half corona. Been reading about this for a while now. Picked it up today and look forward to trying it. Before buying it, checked the underside of the box for the date of manufacture, Jul 2014, so it's ready to smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

talisker10 said:


> H. Upmann half corona. Been reading about this for a while now. Picked it up today and look forward to trying it.


I have often wondered how this 3.5" corona compared against the slightly longer petit corona. There are so many great Habano options in the short smoke arena. I have favored Boli Corona Junior but will buy Partagas petit corona soon in the 50 cabinet. The RA club sized look great too, but have heard really nice things about these small Upmann's.

Let us know your opinion and if the stick gets pretty hit fast or how best to smoke it as well. Enjoy!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## MichiganSRT8

All these Upmann's being posted make it very hard to let those No2's I have in my humi rest for a long time haha. can't wait to turn one to ash.


----------



## bpegler

A bundle of Reynaldo Cimarrones, a 7"x60 RG beast rolled by Rey.








Perhaps my favorite custom roller right now...


----------



## George007

4 Boxes of Montecristo #2's. 10 per box. Pics to come...


----------



## Champagne InHand

First box of RA Gigantes showed up today. Sort of bought a bought from 2 retailers to measure time and such. I cut the plastic and seals of this myself. These are beautiful. They will age for quite a while. 































I think number 2 could be any day as I ordered that one first and it shipped 2 days prior to this shipment. Odd!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Champagne InHand said:


> First box of RA Gigantes showed up today. Sort of bought a bought from 2 retailers to measure time and such. I cut the plastic and seals of this myself. These are beautiful. They will age for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think number 2 could be any day as I ordered that one first and it shipped 2 days prior to this shipment. Odd!
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Smells like milk chocolate! These beauties just landed today!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Round 2. I'm giving the win to the retailer who's product showed up yesterday on delivery speed. 








Yesterday's box also came sealed and packed in a sealed foil wrap. 
This is nice though. Opened for mold inspection with a small Boveda 69 included. The date on this is older. 
















Very much six from one and a half dozen from the other. I know which I prefer now. But not by much.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic

Montecarlo


----------



## Thedroller

I also have punched the slot for BLVR RC's.. They even came with a micro mini boveda pack in them!! I was shocked, even though they only took a week door to door..


----------



## Chewbacca

A 25er of Upmann Majestics (August 2014) for about $4.30 a stick. They are going in the armageddon bunker for when I put down roots somewhere with too high prices and crazy smoking legislation. 

Trying to get them bedded down in the Sistema tupperdor, which is yo-yoing a bit between 62% and 68% humidity daily, but the tub is only a week and a bit old, so nothing unexpected. Maybe it's the inconsistent room temps, so I might have to move them somewhere steadier. 

Oh, and a RyJ Romeo no 2, but that baby is for 'on spec' times when I need a cigar on the trot.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I ordered a box of Bolivar Coronas Gigantes, for those same apocalyptic times. Smoking cigars will be confined to lounges you need an RFI chip to access. No more smoking by the water or in a relaxing chair. I hope it never comes to that but so much misinformation out there trying to link cigars/pipes with paper cigarettes. Man has been smoking cigars for centuries along with pipes. Quality of life should be the issue. Life is finite and that will never change. Cigarettes can really even be called tobacco, but tobacco product as they put tobacco leaf clippings in that tea pot with added chemicals, they spray on to paper for shredding. It's a damned shame but misinformation is a tool for crusading politicos and people that feel they are obliged to restrict our liberties. Misguided fools. 

At least these 7" beauties I'll have aged nicely will fit nicely into a crate destined for rural island life, if that time ever comes. I can brew my own drinks and distill them, if needed. I always wanted to move to an island in the Caribbean. Tried to sell the wife on rebuilding Monserrat. That didn't take. She agreed on St. Croix but reneged after it looked feasible. Her kin is too important. I guess I get it, though not really. We have the Internet and FaceTime/Skype. Maybe I should push hard after the daughter graduates next year. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chewbacca

Champagne InHand said:


> I ordered a box of Bolivar Coronas Gigantes, for those same apocalyptic times. Smoking cigars will be confined to lounges you need an RFI chip to access. No more smoking by the water or in a relaxing chair. I hope it never comes to that but so much misinformation out there trying to link cigars/pipes with paper cigarettes. Man has been smoking cigars for centuries along with pipes. Quality of life should be the issue. Life is finite and that will never change. Cigarettes can really even be called tobacco, but tobacco product as they put tobacco leaf clippings in that tea pot with added chemicals, they spray on to paper for shredding. It's a damned shame but misinformation is a tool for crusading politicos and people that feel they are obliged to restrict our liberties. Misguided fools.
> 
> At least these 7" beauties I'll have aged nicely will fit nicely into a crate destined for rural island life, if that time ever comes. I can brew my own drinks and distill them, if needed. I always wanted to move to an island in the Caribbean. Tried to sell the wife on rebuilding Monserrat. That didn't take. She agreed on St. Croix but reneged after it looked feasible. Her kin is too important. I guess I get it, though not really. We have the Internet and FaceTime/Skype. Maybe I should push hard after the daughter graduates next year.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I'm with you on that. I'm hoping that I land somewhere warm and balmy, with an easy come, easy go lifestyle. The Caribbean sounds about right.

It might even be Cuba, if that place goes the right way. I can dream, can't I?


----------



## KenF13

Just came in today. First habano box purchase.


----------



## lostmedic

Ryj


----------



## Champagne InHand

KenF13 said:


> Just came in today. First habano box purchase.


Libertadors. On my list. A premium cigar if there ever was one.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## m_cat12

First and hopefully not my last experience. Bagged and in the freezer.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have had my moment of weakness and truly entered the dark side. Cohiba Genios have been ordered. I was looking at Liberator but Genios were on special and reasonable compared to Siglo IV-VI, and Piramides.

Either way it has been a bit since having a Cohiba. I read up, but hope I am not disappointed. I made it doubles worse by ordering 2 boxes of 10. What was I thinking. I still didn't get the Libertadors. Silly me, I should have got one and one, as the libetadors would age well but be ready within the year of date stamp on back. he Genios are aged 5 years, but i am sure these need to acclimatize and I like the maduro more in cold weather. I think they show off better in cooler weather. I almost got robust, but know they need a good amount of rest and didn't want to wait 4-5 years to enjoy without disappointment.

I have been on the fence having opinions that Cohiba are overpriced and overrated, but I can't help thinking back to Mexico and the Presidente size way back when. Was it the honeymoon, the place, great resort on the Pacific side of Cabo with a great pool. I guess I will be finding out. End of the month and I had some cigar cash left. I hope I spent it well.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Champagne InHand said:


> I have had my moment of weakness and truly entered the dark side. Cohiba Genios have been ordered. I was looking at Liberator but Genios were on special and reasonable compared to Siglo IV-VI, and Piramides.
> 
> Either way it has been a bit since having a Cohiba. I read up, but hope I am not disappointed. I made it doubles worse by ordering 2 boxes of 10. What was I thinking. I still didn't get the Libertadors. Silly me, I should have got one and one, as the libetadors would age well but be ready within the year of date stamp on back. he Genios are aged 5 years, but i am sure these need to acclimatize and I like the maduro more in cold weather. I think they show off better in cooler weather. I almost got robust, but know they need a good amount of rest and didn't want to wait 4-5 years to enjoy without disappointment.
> 
> I have been on the fence having opinions that Cohiba are overpriced and overrated, but I can't help thinking back to Mexico and the Presidente size way back when. Was it the honeymoon, the place, great resort on the Pacific side of Cabo with a great pool. I guess I will be finding out. End of the month and I had some cigar cash left. I hope I spent it well.


Genios FTW, I realllyyyy wanted to get some for my birthday here but dont think it will happen with he price tag wanted for those, for good reason though IMO that Genio was my favorite stick yet far. Think ill be going Bolivar RC's for the price you can't beat it I have heard, especially with ones I have been finding. Seriously jealous man.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bolivar is my favorite marque by far and an inexpensive box of Corona Juniors sacrifices nothing on the best sticks. Just a thought. I love them more than the Royal Coronas. Petit Coronas for a few bucks more and another .75" to the 42rg cigar. I love the CJs. They smoke a good 30+ minutes. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## jayhustle

I have family coming over from Cuba this week .asking me what do I want. what cigars do I tell them to get me?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

jayhustle said:


> I have family coming over from Cuba this week .asking me what do I want. what cigars do I tell them to get me?


If your experience with Cuban cigars is limited, then the answer is "variety"! Ask them to get you a good mixed sampling of brands and sizes from an LCDH.


----------



## jayhustle

I told them I get me a box of maduro 5 , siglo 6, belicosos finos and if they can get me a box of behike 54.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

If they can go to Club Habana, have them get you a few custom rolled Monsdale cigars, heard they were amazing and can find only in his shop.


----------



## Champagne InHand

jayhustle said:


> I told them I get me a box of maduro 5 , siglo 6, belicosos finos and if they can get me a box of behike 54.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Those can be a touch expensive but if cost isn't an issue, then enjoy. I would just be concerned about customs. I had a Cohiba seized once. Granted the choices look good but the Genios which are Maduro Robusto are sold in boxes of 10s. I'm sure that they can be bought separately too but just a thought. Siglio VI again come in boxes if 10 or 25. Also the more expensive of the Siglio line up. Every mark sells Belicoso and most are great. Bolivar Belicoso Finos are priced a bit more reasonable but also come in 25s.

Behike 54 are wonderful. Again one if the most expensive if the Cohiba line up with the Siglio VI and Piramides. Just thought I would note the costs because duties will cost more. It all depends on how many people are coming as they can split up the cigars on the customs firms to alleviate as much of the duty as possible. If they are pack well as in accordance on how the customs declaration then you will have less chance of seizure.

With Wine and spirits I have to deal with this all the time if going USA to Canada then of course coming back. They can scan almost anything or have you stop for inspection. Most airports can check and are backed up but their scanning equipment is pretty good. Best to have the duty firms filled out properly. If you don't want the certain brands noted you can have your family remove the cigar bands, and put them in a separate envelope. I have learned that a bit after crossing more than a few customs check points.

It's probably worse when divorced traveling with your kids. I once was turned around at the BC peace bridge after 3 hours of waiting and a few interviews. I had all the paperwork but a notarized letter from my ex, approving the day trip. Silly as the copy of my divorce decree never stated anything like that. I had all the birth certificates and such in order. My point, is that really anything can happen at borders. Best to know the regs so the items don't get seized. It can be very frustrating and expensive. Just my $0.02.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

jayhustle said:


> I told them I get me a box of maduro 5 , siglo 6, belicosos finos and if they can get me a box of behike 54.


That's about $1,500+... and that's assuming a 10-er on the maduros. BTW, there are 3 different vitolas in the maddy. The "5" is not the vitola; it applies to all of them.

Not to be rude, but you're just taking a swing in the dark without any idea what you're asking for. You might as well just tell 'em to buy you the most expensive cigars they can find. I'm sure that will sit well with them!


----------



## jayhustle

They're not buying them for me they're getting them for me I'm paying for it

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jayhustle

I appreciate all the input. They'll be here next Wednesday so I can always change the order what is your suggestion since I'm taking a bat in the dark? 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

H. Upmann 50 Magnum showed up today. Cabinet again rather than box. For storage reasons I prefer box but the cabinets work well too. Glad these made it here. 























What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

jayhustle said:


> I appreciate all the input. They'll be here next Wednesday so I can always change the order what is your suggestion since I'm taking a bat in the dark?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I would go to cigar-review that specifically does habanos. Friends of Habanos is a forum out of Australia that specifically is all about habanos but there is a lot of information in there. The guy who owns the retail and website lists the top 25 he had come through his establishment. 
With the different marks 
Bolivar, Paratags and Ramin Allones seem to be the more full strength and flavor profile. Bolivar may be accessible sooner. 
Cohiba, Cuaba, Vegas Robina and Trinidad are marks established list revolution. They have solid medium to medium full strength cigars but Cohiba is the most premium of the marks. Cuaba is specifically making cigars in figurado shapes.

There is tons of subtle info. A good 30-45 minute documentary is available on Amazin and YouTube. It's worth watching. Cohiba is made at an old colonial estate. I think H. Uomann has the newest of factories but since the cigars are all owned by the country if Cuba the name in the box doesn't mean that's the factory it was made at. You might want to search on the different forums, best factories and years of production. 2014 and 2015 look to be good years. Of course the Tobacco bales could be from many years back.

You really need to figure out what styles you prefer. Know that aging is very important for most habanos. Just shooting out in the dark is a way to spend a lot of money for something you may not necessarily like or want.

What NC do you like. What places or countries shit your palate. I like Nicaraguan but some blends and some puros. I like some DR and Honduran as well as wrappers from Ecuador, Mexico and Brazil. I know what the difference are and why they use them. It sounds like there is a lot of reading in your future just to try to wrap your head around things. Montecristo, Upmann, and others are solid brands but each does come with problems. Many handmade cigars are available in small tobacco shops and may represent your best values. I would for sure try to get a large sampler or two from the stores in the island. Again knowing what you can get through customs may solve a lot of heartache.

Best of luck.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

jayhustle said:


> I appreciate all the input. They'll be here next Wednesday so I can always change the order what is your suggestion since I'm taking a bat in the dark?


My recommendation stands as previously posted. A mixed variety with which to explore the category. But then, my approach might not be the same as yours. Labels don't impress me, and I'm not in it to impress anyone else.


----------



## jayhustle

Yourself. recommendation is duly noted . I do not smoke to impress anyone nor do I buy cigars to impress anyone. My approaches I don't smoke everyday so I'm not looking for everyday smokes . Also I'm not well versed in smokes I figured I have the hook up let me take advantage

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmso54

Champagne InHand said:


> What NC do you like. *What places or countries shit your palate.* I like Nicaraguan but some blends and some puros. I like some DR and Honduran as well as wrappers from Ecuador, Mexico and Brazil. I know what the difference are and why they use them. It sounds like there is a lot of reading in your future just to try to wrap your head around things. Montecristo, Upmann, and others are solid brands but each does come with problems. Many handmade cigars are available in small tobacco shops and may represent your best values. I would for sure try to get a large sampler or two from the stores in the island. Again knowing what you can get through customs may solve a lot of heartache.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


:grin2:> I apologize in advance but I just couldn't resist!!


----------



## Bird-Dog

jayhustle said:


> Yourself. recommendation is duly noted . I do not smoke to impress anyone nor do I buy cigars to impress anyone. My approaches I don't smoke everyday so I'm not looking for everyday smokes . Also *I'm not well versed in smokes* I figured I have the hook up let me take advantage


Exactly! If you are interested in learning something, then the opportunity you should take advantage of is the chance to try as many different cigars as possible.

But, what do I know? I smoke every day, and dig finding "everyday smokes" that blow away what most people consider special occasion cigars.


----------



## Engineer99

Bird just landed. Didn't know they came in dress boxes.

SLR Regios NOV14


----------



## Bird-Dog

Engineer99 said:


> Bird just landed. Didn't know they came in dress boxes.
> 
> SLR Regios NOV14


Beauties!

They used to also come in SLB's of 50. Packaging discontinued 2012. Personally, I like box pressed.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just got that box of the Bolivar Libertadors into the queue. I hope the sublimes turn out to be great. I figure it's a great opportunity. So few have the sublime size available right now and Bolivar is right in my ballpark for flavor profile and strength. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## KenF13

PSD No. 4


----------



## selpo

KenF13 said:


> PSD No. 4


 @KenF13, you are on a roll, Enjoy!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

A solid purchase there. I'm sorry I bought the 10 x 2, rather than a full 25 box. Terrific smokes. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## MaxG

Partagas Mille Fleurs. ULA, MAR '15


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> Partagas Mille Fleurs. ULA, MAR '15


That's a gorgeous box of cigars... at any price!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like the Partagas Mille Fleurs. A good value and Partagas is such a reliable mark. I think I bought 2 boxes of these. Those wrappers look so good. Enjoy!


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a gorgeous box of cigars... at any price!





Champagne InHand said:


> I like the Partagas Mille Fleurs. A good value and Partagas is such a reliable mark. I think I bought 2 boxes of these. Those wrappers look so good. Enjoy!


It really is a gorgeous box. I was amazed at the wrapper color and consistency on such a great value stick.

I had one ROTT, about 5 minutes after I posted. It was very good. A little tight, but not frustratingly so. Great taste. Great construction.

When (if?) my tupperdors ever get down to the range of RH I want, I'm sure they'll be even better. I have 4 tupperdors and a humidor, and I struggle to get the RH down to 70 (much less below) with no humidification media in them at all. Now I'm wishing I hadn't seasoned the SC trays I put in my tupperdors. Since I just took up cigars again in the last few months, I've started my inventory again from scratch, and I guess they are just coming in super wet. I put in a 69% Boveda and the RH climbed above 70 in all units, so I pulled them.

I'm sure time will cure this ill, but patience is not my super power. In fact, it's my kryptonite.

Speaking of, there is no greater torture than electronically following a shipment of cigars go from post office to post office like a ping pong ball, all within 10 miles of me, for a solid flippin' week. And the shipment in question STILL isn't here. Unbelievable.

- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

With habanos you kind of need to look at orders as being in the queue for a roller coaster or something. I know elco69 and I have pending orders and we just try to watch as they slowly come in. It is frustrating but many of the sticks are probably going to age for awhile anyway. I have 3 pending orders and only one has even shipped. That does drive me to be a bit cranky, but it is what it is. 


I have been really happy as of late with the wrappers on my habanos. Beautiful deep brown and some red in there too. I love opening a box and taking in the first smell. 

On the humidity I would get a large 62 Biveda and keep it in the humidor. It should pull moisture out if the rH is too high. In fact all crystals, beads or silica kitty litter should drop your rH if placed in you humidor dry. Just a thought in that. 

I think cigars age better when moist but smoke better below that 69% rH. My humidity changes seasonally. During cold Winters it really drops. We use a small electric humidifier in the bedrooms just so breathing isn't too nasty. My wine cellar drops down to 55-60% for a month or so but since it is full it is hard to change things in a hurry whether it is humidity or temperatures. My humidity in Summers is well above 80%. The racks do absorb the moisture and slowly release it in the cold months. Temperatures never vary more than 10 degrees. As you get more boxes of cigars, you will experience a similar phenomenon. I keep most sticks in their boxes. The boxes act as a barrier between things changing too fast. 

Best of luck waiting in those shipments to come in. It is difficult for all of us. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Patience is your best friend in this game and probably best not to track your packages, wont drive you as nuts. I have 15 boxes in the air as I type this and I haven't checked tracking on a single one. just nice to come home and have one of your goodies sittin on the doorstep:smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ha! Slower is better right now! I'm out of space and don't know where I'ma gonna put the 5 boxes in the air right now. Smoking as fast as I can to make room!


----------



## cigarmax

curmudgeonista said:


> Ha! Slower is better right now! I'm out of space and don't know where I'ma gonna put the 5 boxes in the air right now. Smoking as fast as I can to make room!
> 
> View attachment 66073





elco69 said:


> Patience is your best friend in this game and probably best not to track your packages, wont drive you as nuts. I have 15 boxes in the air as I type this and I haven't checked tracking on a single one. just nice to come home and have one of your goodies sittin on the doorstep:smile2:





Champagne InHand said:


> With habanos you kind of need to look at orders as being in the queue for a roller coaster or something. I know elco69 and I have pending orders and we just try to watch as they slowly come in. It is frustrating but many of the sticks are probably going to age for awhile anyway. I have 3 pending orders and only one has even shipped. That does drive me to be a bit cranky, but it is what it is.
> 
> I have been really happy as of late with the wrappers on my habanos. Beautiful deep brown and some red in there too. I love opening a box and taking in the first smell.
> 
> On the humidity I would get a large 62 Biveda and keep it in the humidor. It should pull moisture out if the rH is too high. In fact all crystals, beads or silica kitty litter should drop your rH if placed in you humidor dry. Just a thought in that.
> 
> I think cigars age better when moist but smoke better below that 69% rH. My humidity changes seasonally. During cold Winters it really drops. We use a small electric humidifier in the bedrooms just so breathing isn't too nasty. My wine cellar drops down to 55-60% for a month or so but since it is full it is hard to change things in a hurry whether it is humidity or temperatures. My humidity in Summers is well above 80%. The racks do absorb the moisture and slowly release it in the cold months. Temperatures never vary more than 10 degrees. As you get more boxes of cigars, you will experience a similar phenomenon. I keep most sticks in their boxes. The boxes act as a barrier between things changing too fast.
> 
> Best of luck waiting in those shipments to come in. It is difficult for all of us.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That's what I love about you guys. Whenever my wife says "another box of cigars?", I can point to you and tell her it could be worse! P.S. box of Sir Winstons, box of Boli Corona Gigantes, box of Juan Lopez No.2 and box of PSD4 in the air.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

cigarmax said:


> That's what I love about ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶ *all us* guys. Whenever my wife says "another box of cigars?", I can point to you and tell her it could be worse! P.S. box of Sir Winstons, box of Boli Corona Gigantes, box of Juan Lopez No.2 and box of PSD4 in the air.:vs_cool:


Where the heck did you find Sir Winnies? Wait! Don't answer that! I... er... I mean, my wife does NOT want me to know the answer to that!

Oh, and fixed it for ya'!


----------



## MaxG

Champagne InHand said:


> I have been really happy as of late with the wrappers on my habanos. Beautiful deep brown and some red in there too. I love opening a box and taking in the first smell.


I was really struck with the wrappers. Just beautiful. The wrappers on my Punch Punch are some handsome devils too. And the Boli Belis? Well, BBF is my BFF. :grin2:



Champagne InHand said:


> On the humidity I would get a large 62 Biveda and keep it in the humidor. It should pull moisture out if the rH is too high. In fact all crystals, beads or silica kitty litter should drop your rH if placed in you humidor dry. Just a thought in that.


I know I'm weird (just ask my wife) but I've never been able to lower RH with Boveda. I "know" they do, but somehow they don't for me. Can't explain it.

I ordered some Heartfelt beads yesterday to do just what you mention above.

Another shipment to wait on! :nerd2:

- MG


----------



## MaxG

elco69 said:


> Patience is your best friend in this game and probably best not to track your packages, wont drive you as nuts. I have 15 boxes in the air as I type this and I haven't checked tracking on a single one. just nice to come home and have one of your goodies sittin on the doorstep:smile2:


True on all points. I have 3 more boxes in the air I'm trying to forget about.

- MG


----------



## Pedgy

LORD HAVE MERCY..... 15 :grin2:


elco69 said:


> Patience is your best friend in this game and probably best not to track your packages, wont drive you as nuts. I have 15 boxes in the air as I type this and I haven't checked tracking on a single one. just nice to come home and have one of your goodies sittin on the doorstep:smile2:


----------



## KenF13




----------



## Engineer99

I'm torn on the dress box/SLB option for the BBF. On one hand, the SLB is a better aging vessel ( as legend would have it) , and on the other hand , I like the box pressing from the dress box and it's easier to store...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Engineer99 said:


> I'm torn on the dress box/SLB option for the BBF. On one hand, the SLB is a better aging vessel ( as legend would have it) , and on the other hand , I like the box pressing from the dress box and it's easier to store...


I completely understand what you are saying. My first order of BBFs, I went with the dress box as they are much easier to store, however now that I have 2 cabinets of 25, one Juan Lopez and the other H.Upmann 50 mag, I had to deal with the awkward little boxes anyway. I will buy another round of BBF and will go with the box route. There is a tiny price break and once you have to deal with storing the cabinets, then you might as well get more in that format. Besides if I want to transfer to the dress box, I can always use the first dress box. Some Habano dress boxes can be disappointing as well. I have had 2 Partagas and 1 Ramon Allones that did not line up perfectly and look a bit sloppy. Also Bolivar Royal Coronas do not want to keep the lid closed once the have been opened, unless you really jam that nail back down firmly.

I wish I could get a cabinet of BRCs now. I will probably buy a second of those before the BBF second. I may buy a box of Upmann No.1, but don't see buying too many other brands. Maybe a box of Montecristo, but they had quality issues over the past 12-18 months according to the FOH forum, which is not good at all. I've read the nightmare reviews of canoed IR plugged Monte No. 2, and with so many great Belicoso to choose from I just can't see risking anything for that. Monte makes some decent NC No.2. If buying a different Belicoso I think I will go with San Cristobal La Punta or perhaps Sancho Panza. I do want to get some SC El Morro.

I like options but am also a creature of habit when it comes to enjoying the cigars I like. I could buy Bolivar and Partagas and be just fine. At this point, cabinets are just fine for all the mid sized cigars. I hope I never see a Gigantes in a cabinet or a petit corona, but I wish I could get a cabinet of Boli Corona Junior in 50 count like Parti shorts. It's just more convenient with the small sticks.

I do plan on buying one box of RyJ Churchill or Short Churchills. Again FOH had them listed in the top 25 for years 2014-2015. I really used to like RyJ when quality was higher. Boxes or cabinets would be fine again. I may end up with a tupperdors with all cabinets.

I have a feeling that I might end up building a walk in humidor downstairs in my basement. I really thought hard about making a small indoor area for smoking that went directly out a window right next to where I would build a small walk in. A much cheaper option than buying a big cooler or humidor chest at this point. If we are going to stay out, it is the logical thing to do because smoking cigars in freezing temps is horrible. If the walk in comes to fruition then I would be fine with almost all cabinets for that aging benefit.

Good luck with your decision. I guess it comes down to how fast do you think you will burn through 25. I figure less than 18 months, even with NC smokes making up more than half my stock. I am slowly trying to stay away from most NC but Padron, Illusione, Oliva and Fuente will always be viable sticks not to mention other Nicaraguan I really like Warped being just one example.

Making long term decisions is never fun. It takes away from some of the enjoyment.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## elco69

2 boxes down, 13 to go!


----------



## Oldmso54

When the bomb, _the big bomb_, drops I'm making the cross country trip to ^^ Henry's to see if he needs help guarding (and smoking) his stash!!


----------



## MaxG

Fantastic!


- MG


----------



## elco69

Oldmso54 said:


> When the bomb, _the big bomb_, drops I'm making the cross country trip to ^^ Henry's to see if he needs help guarding (and smoking) his stash!!


Guns, ammo, skills, come on down! Crap hits the fan, need all the peeps I can get to form a community and enjoy some sticks while protecting the sheep.:vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69

Another good day! Not a duplicate, some more nice Cohiba PE just landed. These were special request AME SEP 12, almost 4 years on them already, woohoo!


----------



## MichiganSRT8

elco69 said:


> Another good day! Not a duplicate, some more nice Cohiba PE just landed. These were special request AME SEP 12, almost 4 years on them already, woohoo!


Jesus H, right when I'm starting to feel good about what I have going haha. so beautiful, can't wait to put in my work at my new job, cant wait to be able to make orders like that.


----------



## Roket279

All I can say is damn you Jamaica, N.Y.!!!


----------



## the1and0nly

Roket279 said:


> All I can say is damn you Jamaica, N.Y.!!!


Got zapped? :serious:


----------



## Roket279

Nah, like usual it's probably floating in USPS limbo, then it pops up on the radar the day the eagle lands on my porch. Some postal dude just walked in my office building with a big ass box too.. Not mine.


----------



## George007

Just came in. My Montecristo #2's. More Habano's to come too!


----------



## MaxG

My box of Quintero Favoritos finally landed. Sorry, no pics.

Hope these cheap and cheerfuls are as cheerful as they were cheap. 


- MG


----------



## the1and0nly

Roket279 said:


> Nah, like usual it's probably floating in USPS limbo, then it pops up on the radar the day the eagle lands on my porch. Some postal dude just walked in my office building with a big ass box too.. Not mine.


Ahh yea. I had one "process through sort facility" in LA for 2 weeks.. finally got a text notification this AM that it departed LA.


----------



## Chewbacca

MaxG said:


> My box of Quintero Favoritos finally landed. Sorry, no pics.
> 
> Hope these cheap and cheerfuls are as cheerful as they were cheap.
> 
> - MG


They keep me grinning like the Cheshire cat!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm sure mine is floating about customs but one must have been released as the retailer shipped the next round yesterday. Fingers crossed, hopefully today. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MaxG

Chewbacca said:


> They keep me grinning like the Cheshire cat!


Good to hear! I plan on trying my first today.

I was quite pleased with the wrapper color and construction. If these can become my go-to everyday stick, there may be hope for my bank account yet!

- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

Looksie what arrived at my doorstep. 
























Coronas Gigantes and they smell lovely.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

@Champagne InHand. @elco69..
Don't be surprised if the next package that ends up on your doorstep has a carpenter from wv in it. . Don't worry he's been aging for almost 43 years, he'll fit right in , in your collection.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have a thing for Bolivar if you haven't figured that out. Elco69 seems to favor Cohiba but that doesn't stop him from loading the Bat Cave with other awesome sticks too. 

When the sticks get enough age on them, I certain you could be enjoying one too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Roket279 said:


> All I can say is damn you Jamaica, N.Y.!!!


Ruh Roh! Snagged?


----------



## the1and0nly

elco69 said:


> Ruh Roh! Snagged?


Just in purgatory it sounds like. I have a box of secretos finally out for delivery after 2-3 weeks in the "sort facility" lol!


----------



## elco69

the1and0nly said:


> Just in purgatory it sounds like. I have a box of secretos finally out for delivery after 2-3 weeks in the "sort facility" lol!


Keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm expecting twin boxes of Genios. They best not be stuck in Queens!


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Oldmso54

Good Lord! There are enough incoming ordinances here on this forum to start a full size La Casa del Habanos store!!


----------



## the1and0nly

elco69 said:


> Keep my fingers crossed for you!


Worked like a charm! Now can you cross them for my BRCs and Connie #1s too? hahaha.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Decided after tomorrow as first week t new job a box of CC's will be ordered to celebrate the new job and birthday here April 6th. Now to decide what it shall be >>


----------



## elco69

Yesterday and Today's haul, this week has been a very good week.


----------



## Oldmso54

Daaauumm Son!!


----------



## UBC03

Wow. ..that's all just wow


----------



## MichiganSRT8




----------



## Champagne InHand

I have been thinking of grabbing some Monte No. 2, just to cover all the bases. Nice haul!


----------



## KenF13




----------



## Champagne InHand

It looks like the Habano Gods have been kind today.

The Genios twin boxes showed up. I was impressed by the packaging, the amazing smell. Tempted to smoke one right now but will hold a week or two to let them acclimatize. Packaging was a thing if beauty. I've had great watches that didn't come in such nice protected boxes/seals.

















Box 1.










Box 2. 

















What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Dual-500

*Cohiba*

1 box of Cohiba Robustos.


----------



## Oldmso54

Dual-500 said:


> 1 box of Cohiba Robustos.


Probably my favorite cuban cigar! But they are getting pricey these days. Nice pick up


----------



## Matt_21

I just bought a box of Montecristo No.4s and 4 single Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 off FCC.
Never ordered from there. I've not ventured into the CC territory much. I've tried the No.4 once or twice and the Hoyos came highly recommended. Hopefully FCCs reputation can be trusted and I end up with some great sticks.


----------



## Dual-500

^ The Hoyo Epicure line are among my favorites. I like 'em all.


----------



## George007

Incoming! 

2 Boxes of Romeo Y Julieta #1 Tubos 
1 Box of Montecristo #2
1 3 Pack of Cohiba Piramides Extra Tubos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> It looks like the Habano Gods have been kind today.
> 
> The Genios twin boxes showed up. I was impressed by the packaging, the amazing smell. Tempted to smoke one right now but will hold a week or two to let them acclimatize. Packaging was a thing if beauty. I've had great watches that didn't come in such nice protected boxes/seals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Anybody jump on those Edmundos today?


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bolivar Libertadors showed up today. 
Box of 10 sublimes. 
























These smell great. 









Nice that these have 2 years of aging. I can't wait to fire one up.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## davearro

Just back from a trip to Cuba. 
This is my first purchase on recommendation from a friend.


Romeo Y Julieta Mille Fluer Box of 25
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill 3 pack
Montecristo Double Edmundo 3 pack
Montecristo Open Eagle Tubos 3 Pack
Cohiba Esplendidos 2 Singles


----------



## MaxG

RASCC, ULA, May 15

Look pretty good!


- MG


----------



## selpo

I did not know that my brother really liked me!!

This is what he got back for me from Cuba.

RA club allones and another box of Siglo VI is missing from this photo.


----------



## UBC03

selpo said:


> I did not know that my brother really liked me!!
> 
> This is what he got back for me from Cuba.
> 
> RA club allones and another box of Siglo VI is missing from this photo.


My sisters go on vacation and I don't even get a key chain. You've got a good brother .


----------



## Ranger0282

WOW..SELPO....!!!! Have I ever told you how much our Friendship meant to me?....


----------



## the1and0nly

My 2011 Connie #1s are getting low so was happy to see another box arrive today!










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just got this box in yesterday!
My first experience ordering from these guys. 
Montecristo No. 4


----------



## Ranger0282

Matt_21......I am a Monty fan and you got me drooling


----------



## Matt_21

I've been drooling since I got them but, I promised half of them to my father in law and I'd still like to let them sit a while longer.
Maybe I'll sneak one out and try it in a week or so...


----------



## Matt_21

Just a side question.
It looks in my picture like my sticks are moldy!
Any input would help.
I was in a rush, opened the box, snapped a pic and then put them away.


----------



## Scap

Just got my half of a two box split with my buddy.
RASS and BBF.

Now it's my turn to buy two boxes to return the favor. This is working out well for building inventory.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 68554


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> Just a side question.
> It looks in my picture like my sticks are moldy!
> Any input would help.
> I was in a rush, opened the box, snapped a pic and then put them away.


I can't view them. You must have used high res images. The iPhone 6 Plus will probably give me access or I might look on the Mac but no love on the iPad mini.

If it is white round balls wipe them down. You can use different methods to try and salvage them. Search the "Is this mold?" Thread. Plenty of good images and suggested cures.

Personally I would use the distilled water with a micro amount of wine sulfur (potassium metabisulfite) that has been dissolved into the DW. You can buy just a tiny bit of this. A tablet the size of a low dose Tylenol is good for 6 gallons of fluid so the amount would be milligrams. No residual taste.

Best of luck.


----------



## tomp

Matt_21 said:


> Just a side question.
> It looks in my picture like my sticks are moldy!
> Any input would help.
> I was in a rush, opened the box, snapped a pic and then put them away.


Looks like mold. I would contact the vendor and ask to be replaced.


----------



## tomp

Hoyo Anejados, Conni 1 from 07, Behike 52 and 54, and RA LE15. Surprisingly the Behike had 2014 date codes.


----------



## Matt_21

tomp said:


> Looks like mold. I would contact the vendor and ask to be replaced.


 Have done.
Just waiting to here back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> View attachment 68554


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:surprise:


----------



## selpo

On a side note, my brother just came back from Cuba and got a few boxes- prices are pretty much the same compared with my preferred online vendors- COH and IH. I thought I will be saving some money but with guaranteed delivery from the online vendors, I am not going to bother trying to get Cigars from Cuba directly anymore.


----------



## Old530

Cohiba 1 Behike 54 and 2 Siglo VI


----------



## Ak_TK48

*my gf was just in london and brought me back a present*

The Behike, not the partagas


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 69009


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 69009


Hopefully you can get a little age out of them. Congrats.


----------



## Engineer99

PLPC FEB 14


----------



## ForceofWill

Just ordered boxes of:

Monti No. 4
HU Mag 46
Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 69169


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 69169


Very nice. Those were in my list. 25 or 50?


----------



## Rondo

50 Oct '14


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice. I had to cut back on cigars as I bought a cold air intake and will be buying HID kit for the Jeep this month. I will live through your conquests.


----------



## Rondo

If I didn't get my apr carbonio intake, downpipe and flash to stageII for my mk6 before I started smoking cigars, I'd be taking the bus.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gotta have done priorities! That and 4 boxes of Gigantes really takes a ton of room in the tupperdor!!!

Glad you got the 50. FOH says they pick the best shorts for the bigger cabinet. Solid buy. Congrats. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## George007

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice. I had to cut back on cigars as I bought a cold air intake and will be buying HID kit for the Jeep this month. I will live through your conquests.


Cars and Cigars... 2 of my biggest weaknesses. I am in the process of another build myself.


----------



## Champagne InHand

George007 said:


> Cars and Cigars... 2 of my biggest weaknesses. I am in the process of another build myself.


Add wine and spirits with some original double sided movie posters and you have me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to buy a box of RA club sized select. These aren't always available and the price was good. Comparable to Boli Corona juniors, I just chose RA thus time. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## hawk45

First time in the Habanos forum. FINALLY got my first Cuban. Picked up a Montecristo Edmundo. Need to find time on this trip to enjoy. A little sun and some warm air would sure help. Thanks Den Hague Holland.


----------



## Ak_TK48

just a few singles from the local B&M


----------



## MaxG

Partagas Shorts, MOE APR14

My first box of these legendary C&C CCs!

Also picked up another 4x4 of Vegueros Mananitos (no pics).


- MG


----------



## Tubescreamer

Here's a small purchase of today..


----------



## selpo

A box of RA Superiores LCDH and a box of Bolivar Liberatador LCDH


----------



## Oldmso54

selpo said:


> A box of RA Superiores LCDH and a box of Bolivar Liberatador LCDH


Mucho Gusto!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> A box of RA Superiores LCDH and a box of Bolivar Liberatador LCDH


I know that my box of 10 Libertadors is probably the box I can't wait to start smoking. It has 2 years but, I don't know if I will have an extra patience as the weather warms up. Nice buys.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Nabbed 3 boxes of the RA Superiores earlier this year on a charge of forced entry. After 30-days in the cooler, and not quite a year of time served, the first culprit acquitted itself quite nicely. Its cellmates will burn at the stake as the court sees fit. The other accomplices, however, have been sentenced to serve an additional 3 to 5 in lock-up.


----------



## TheSoldier

A box of Cohiba Sigalo VIs. They smell and taste absolutely delicious!


----------



## Engineer99

VR Famosos AEM MAY15
Punch Punch UTE SEP15





Oh, and I got a killer deal on this 1981 Peavey T-40 bass...Good weekend


----------



## tomp

picked up some singles, Lusitania Gran Reserva, Monte 2 Grand Reserva, a 5 pack of Davidoff Chateau Margeux (bucket list smokes) and a cab of epicure #2 from 05. Will have to beat the wife to the mailbox when the CC statement comes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> A box of RA Superiores LCDH and a box of Bolivar Liberatador LCDH


Got a box of Liberatador on the way can't wait for them to land.
Feel like a kid in a candy store.
Enjoy those are some fine smokes.


----------



## KenF13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Just a single monte #4 from my b&m, oct 2012. Never had one, looking forward to it.


----------



## MaxG

Not a bad mail day at Casa Del Max. 

RyJ Cazadores, MOE JUN 14. Beautiful and dark, with a nice oily sheen.

Oh, and a few other stowaways from the island... 


- MG


----------



## Engineer99

MaxG said:


> Not a bad mail day at Casa Del Max.
> 
> RyJ Cazadores, MOE JUN 14. Beautiful and dark, with a nice oily sheen.
> 
> Oh, and a few other stowaways from the island...
> 
> - MG


Just smoked through a fiver of the Cazadores....great lonsdale. It seems current production doesn't have the legendary strength and nic hit that this vitola is said to exhibit....A solid medium body, with strength and flavor increasing as you smoke it down. Recent box dates smoke well now and I think this one will age very well.


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> Not a bad mail day at Casa Del Max.
> 
> RyJ Cazadores, MOE JUN 14. Beautiful and dark, with a nice oily sheen.
> 
> Oh, and a few other stowaways from the island...
> 
> - MG





Engineer99 said:


> Just smoked through a fiver of the Cazadores....great lonsdale. It seems current production doesn't have the legendary strength and nic hit that this vitola is said to exhibit....A solid medium body, with strength and flavor increasing as you smoke it down. Recent box dates smoke well now and I think this one will age very well.


Just took a look at my spreadsheet. The box of Cazzies I bought a year ago are the same, MOE JUN 14. They arrived wet and just weren't ready when first purchased. I think I'll have to dig 'em out soon and see how they're coming along.


----------



## MaxG

Engineer99 said:


> Just smoked through a fiver of the Cazadores....great lonsdale. It seems current production doesn't have the legendary strength and nic hit that this vitola is said to exhibit....A solid medium body, with strength and flavor increasing as you smoke it down. Recent box dates smoke well now and I think this one will age very well.


I'm "afraid" time will mellow it out too much. You're right, it's not the gorilla in the room I hoped it would be, but still quite assertive. I like a raw edge, a bite, a cigar that wants to get me back for cutting it and setting it on fire. At least some of the time.

- MG


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> Just took a look at my spreadsheet. The box of Cazzies I bought a year ago are the same, MOE JUN 14. They arrived wet and just weren't ready when first purchased. I think I'll have to dig 'em out soon and see how they're coming along.


Mine are quite enjoyable. I've had two basically ROTT and no complaints whatsoever. In fact, just updated my spreadsheet to record prices at various suppliers for this. This won't be my last box by a long shot.

Mine aren't too wet; maybe a different supplier. Plus, they spent an extra week bouncing around post office to post office since the vendor made a typo on my zip code. Lovely.

I'm thinking these will go up in smoke relatively quickly. I have two boxes of C&Cs that I'm not touching for a while. My Mille Fleurs require a chisel to produce smoke that actually gets to my mouth, and my BCJs are just "off". I've no doubt time will resolve this unfortunate misbehavior.

In the meantime, I have Mananitas, Shorts, JP and RyJ Cazadores, and Quintero Favoritos to keep me busy.

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> Not a bad mail day at Casa Del Max.
> 
> RyJ Cazadores, MOE JUN 14. Beautiful and dark, with a nice oily sheen.
> 
> Oh, and a few other stowaways from the island...
> 
> - MG


:surprise::wink2::grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Rascc

View attachment 70458


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Rascc
> 
> View attachment 70458


Mine should be here tomorrow. I'll be waiting for the postal delivery.


----------



## MaxG

Nice grab, @Rondo . I'm loving my box of these, with another on the way. Instantly became my top 1 or 2 C&C.

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Rondo

MaxG said:


> Nice grab, @Rondo . I'm loving my box of these, with another on the way. Instantly became my top 1 or 2 C&C.
> 
> - MG


I'm happy to hear that. I read, after the purchase, they aren't as good as the D4, which I also have a box of. I'll find out for myself eventually.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> I'm happy to hear that. I read, after the purchase, they aren't as good as the D4, which I also have a box of. I'll find out for myself eventually.


If Forrest Gump's mother smoked cigars instead of munching bon-bons... well, I guess we all know how that story would have gone...

I got a box of RASCC's last year that had to be put up wet (probably okay now, a year later). Consequently, I didn't buy another until just a few months ago, and they were fine ROTT. In between I loaded up on BCJ's that were outstanding, box after box. @*MaxG*'s box of those were the first I'd heard, in recent memory, to disappoint. So, ya' never know 'til you try 'em!


----------



## MaxG

Rondo said:


> I'm happy to hear that. I read, after the purchase, they aren't as good as the D4, which I also have a box of. I'll find out for myself eventually.


Parti D4, which I bought at > $7.50 a stick, doesn't get under my ceiling for "C&C" (Cheap and Cheerful) which I set at $5. The RASCC I find at under $5, and it's possibly the best one I've had yet. Parti Short is a close second, or vice versa.

If you're getting PD4 under $5, talk to me, brother! :grin2:

- MG


----------



## KenF13

H. Upmann Mag 46 - LUB ABR 14 - First box, highly recommended by most, will have to report back after they get some rest.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My box of the RASCC showed. Just shipped this Monday so I guess they were not late after all. 
















Wow December 2013. These should be just about right.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 70738


----------



## tomp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## MaxG

When it rains, it smokes...


Clockwise from upper right:

- Partagas Serie D No. 4 (box of 10)
- SLR Regios (5 singles)
- HDM Epi No 2 (3x3)
- RASS (5 singles)
- Bolivar Royal Corona
- Monte #3 (3 pack)
- RASCC

My wineador looks like a python that swallowed a small bear. :vs_laugh:


- MG


----------



## Ak_TK48

KenF13 said:


> H. Upmann Mag 46 - LUB ABR 14 - First box, highly recommended by most, will have to report back after they get some rest.


I also just got some from 2014. I was disappointed by the first third, but just keep smoking, the last third is amazing. thick smoothe smoke, nearly burnt my fingers off smoking it. surprisingly less harsh than the first third which is the opposite of most cigars.

hope you enjoy them!


----------



## KenF13

R&J De Luxe LE 2013 - TUO OCT 13 -


----------



## KenF13

Monte No. 2 - EML JUN 14


----------



## Ranger0282

@tomp Have I ever told you how much our friendship means to me ! WOW Nice.....


----------



## Rondo

Looks like the Monte 2 fairy has been busy.

View attachment 71626


----------



## Scap

These magically appeared today.


----------



## Scap

Another amazing arrival.


----------



## protekk

@Scap.... I love the E2's and those wrappers look great. El Laguito code to boot!


----------



## Scap

protekk said:


> @Scap.... I love the E2's and those wrappers look great. El Laguito code to boot!


They are beauties, for sure.

What's El Laguito?


----------



## protekk

Scap said:


> They are beauties, for sure.
> 
> What's El Laguito?


Factory they were rolled in "AMO" coded since late 2015.


----------



## Scap

protekk said:


> Factory they were rolled in "AMO" coded since late 2015.


Thanks.


----------



## selpo

Here is my first half of the lot of cigars bought by my brother while in Cuba!


----------



## KenF13

selpo said:


> Here is my first half of the lot of cigars bought by my brother while in Cuba!


Lucky, those Sig 6 10 boxes are very difficult to find.


----------



## Scap

Scored a fiver of these beauties


----------



## KenF13

Got these today, nice sticks. Although construction needs a little more improvement. One of the caps is coming off. Habanos could use some more quality control. Time for the freezer then some rest.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Nice and you beat me to it- mine should be here anyday. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Padron42

10 box of Partagas Lusitanias. Box code MUL SEP 14!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Padron42 said:


> 10 box of Partagas Lusitanias. Box code MUL SEP 14!


These are beauties! If I could only pick one Habano to smoke this may be the choice. Solid purchase. Nice to see some age on them.


----------



## Padron42

Champagne InHand said:


> These are beauties! If I could only pick one Habano to smoke this may be the choice. Solid purchase. Nice to see some age on them.


I agree, thanks. I don't have a whole lot of experience with different cuban brands but it's my favorite. Instantly regretted it only being a box of 10. And I was excited to see the age too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Partagas is right up there with Bolivar and Ramon Allones for me. Some others too, but along with the Lusitanias I would peek at the Boli Coronas Gigantes. The Gigantes have very high satisfaction level like the Lusitanias if you have the time for such a fine smoke. A great way to spend a nice evening outside enjoying a smoke and a drink while keeping the mossies at bay. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## selpo

Here is my other half of the gift from my brother!


----------



## n0s4atu

Holy cow. Best brother ever.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice. Now freeze them and then put them in the humi/tupperdor for more aging. The behike will last quite awhile. I've been itching to pull out a 50 Magnum for awhile. I don't see me holding out more than a month. I was messing around with the Habanos this morning and pulled some RASCC to sit in the humidor for later in the month. 

Enjoy and remember to say "muchas gracias," to your hermano!


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice. Now freeze them and then put them in the humi/tupperdor for more aging. The behike will last quite awhile. I've been itching to pull out a 50 Magnum for awhile. I don't see me holding out more than a month. I was messing around with the Habanos this morning and pulled some RASCC to sit in the humidor for later in the month.
> 
> Enjoy and remember to say "muchas gracias," to your hermano!
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Thank you, wish it was the Behikes but these are the Siglo VI and Robustos. 
Double bagged and in the fridge already. Planning on resting these for atleast a year or more and indeed I was very thankful to my brother. 
Enjoy the RASCC, for this weekend, it is RASS and HDM Epicure Especial for me.


----------



## KenF13

selpo said:


> Here is my other half of the gift from my brother!


Wtf!!! You cleaned up! I need to put in my order for the next trip. Great stuff.


----------



## Rondo

Vigia 
My first Trinidad purchase. 
Never smoked one but I see them between your respected fingers often.

View attachment 73417


----------



## Steve C.

Just ordered a box of RyJ Exhibitione #4 that was on special. 


Hope they're good.


----------



## Scap

These showed up today.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scap said:


> These showed up today.


Very nice. I thought about getting a cabinet if those versus the No.2. Dec 2015. Those will need plenty of rest but should be great smokes over the next decade or longer.


----------



## Scap

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice. I thought about getting a cabinet if those versus the No.2. Dec 2015. Those will need plenty of rest but should be great smokes over the next decade or longer.


Smoked one last night. Definitely needs down time. Tons of potential, just wasn't there yet.


----------



## cigarmax

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice. I thought about getting a cabinet if those versus the No.2. Dec 2015. Those will need plenty of rest but should be great smokes over the next decade or longer.


Both great cigars but the 2 is much less upmann like as it is much stonger.


----------



## n0s4atu

Part of an order came today. Tried 2 different places to see time, packing, etc. Looking forward to trying these
Partagas Serie E No.2 ULA May 15
Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 ARG Feb 15

Edit: 
For some reason it's not letting me hit reply any longer, so I'll edit and hope someone sees. 

I've never purchased boxes before (heck I've barely purchased cigars before), can the closed boxes simply be put into a tupperdor just like single sticks?


----------



## cigarmax

Oh I forgot, Bolivar Libertador and Upmann mag 50 from my lovely wife for upcoming birthday.


----------



## Scap

n0s4atu said:


> Part of an order came today. Tried 2 different places to see time, packing, etc. Looking forward to trying these
> Partagas Serie E No.2 ULA May 15
> Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 ARG Feb 15


The E2 are amazing.


----------



## n0s4atu

Scap said:


> The E2 are amazing.


 Technically these have been aging for a year already yes? After freezing, and finally putting in the humidor, how soon is "too soon" to enjoy one?


----------



## Scap

n0s4atu said:


> Technically these have been aging for a year already yes? After freezing, and finally putting in the humidor, how soon is "too soon" to enjoy one?


I don't freeze mine as they already do that at Habanos from what I've read.

That being said, I smoked one right off the truck and it was an incredible experience. I can only imagine they will get better after 30+ days of rest and then again as they age.


----------



## Oldmso54

n0s4atu said:


> Technically these have been aging for a year already yes? After freezing, and finally putting in the humidor, how soon is "too soon" to enjoy one?


You know the old saying "Smoke em if you got em". :ss No harm in trying one ROTT. Then you have a benchmark for comparison as you go through the box.


----------



## n0s4atu

Oldmso54 said:


> You know the old saying "Smoke em if you got em". :ss No harm in trying one ROTT. Then you have a benchmark for comparison as you go through the box.


You have been here way longer than I have and have many more posts, so who am I to argue! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

These beauties came in today.


----------



## havanajohn

Double post.


----------



## havanajohn

*Bad post. Sorry.
*


----------



## avitti

Scap said:


> I don't freeze mine as they already do that at Habanos from what I've read.
> 
> Don't believe everything you read.There is supposed to be a 90000 sq ft ,temp and humidity control building in Guanabaco where they freeze
> all the cigars. How do you know they paid their electric bill. For peace of mind i freeze my own cigars.


----------



## avitti

n0s4atu said:


> Part of an order came today. Tried 2 different places to see time, packing, etc. Looking forward to trying these
> Partagas Serie E No.2 ULA May 15
> Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 ARG Feb 15
> 
> Edit:
> For some reason it's not letting me hit reply any longer, so I'll edit and hope someone sees.
> 
> I've never purchased boxes before (heck I've barely purchased cigars before), can the closed boxes simply be put into a tupperdor just like single sticks?


Yes you can put the whole box in your tupperdor.


----------



## Steve C.

Today I ordered a box of San Cristobal Principes, and one of HU 
Magnum 46's.


----------



## selpo

I am partial to the HU Mag 46, it was my first taste of the dark side.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I put all my habana boxes into a large tupperdor. The boxes/cabinets adjust to hold humidity almost perfectly. I freeze too, but I do pull boxes when I'm down to 4-5 cigars, and place them in the unwrapped or naked humidor. 

I try to segregate my habanero as I like them at a lower rah. I also will smoke Bolivar and Partagas sooner while resting most Upmann, RA and Cohiba much longer. I rest Bordeaux and Burgundy wines almost always a minimum of 10+ years so I'm patient with the habanos. Shorts/Juniors are the exceptions. They are generally less expensive than many NC shorties, so I enjoy them much younger. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Scap

avitti said:


> Scap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't freeze mine as they already do that at Habanos from what I've read.
> 
> Don't believe everything you read.There is supposed to be a 90000 sq ft ,temp and humidity control building in Guanabaco where they freeze
> all the cigars. How do you know they paid their electric bill. For peace of mind i freeze my own cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> My orders ship across the world to my supplier, then ship back across to me.
> 
> I'm not worried about beetles.
> 
> The boxes I get would be tore up if HSA didn't freeze all boxes meant for export.
> 
> Does another round in the freezer hurt, probably not, but I don't feel it's necessary.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve C.

I hope everyone who is interested got in on the RASCC special going on. $90. a box. I just paid $115. a week ago.


----------



## selpo

Steve C. said:


> I hope everyone who is interested got in on the RASCC special going on. $90. a box. I just paid $115. a week ago.


Got the email but just ordered a box of Party E2 which was also on special and a box of BRC from another vendor as well as some Monte and RYJ Anejados, so going to pass on the the RASCC.


----------



## Bird-Dog

I grabbed two of those RASCCals, along with an SLB of Mag46's.

Also waiting on a variety pack of Montes that may be MIA:
10ers (x2) of #4's (because box code)
10er of #2's
10er of PE's
5x3 of Eddies


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm still debating in whether to grab the Mag46's. Good price and one that's been on my list for a while.


----------



## MaxG

My CC-purchasing debit card got hacked last week, so my bank cancelled it and is sending me a replacement. Watching that RASCC deal land in email and not being able to pull the trigger just about pushed me over the edge...




- sad MG :crying:


----------



## Rondo

3rd box for the cooler
Raise your hand if you have too many PD4?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Placed the order for a box of 50 Parti shorts. I am thinking it will come in cabinet. That's better for storage. I'll just have to make some room. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> 3rd box for the cooler
> Raise your hand if you have too many PD4?
> 
> View attachment 74498


Can never have to many Partagas, its like having to much money.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can never have to many Partagas, its like having to much money.:vs_laugh:


Those are inverse operations, aren't they? :wink2:


----------



## Rondo

EML Oct 14


----------



## Sprouthog

BBF cab


----------



## woodted

Rondo said:


> EML Oct 14
> 
> View attachment 74658


Very nice!:smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

curmudgeonista said:


> Also waiting on a variety pack of Montes that may be MIA:
> 10ers (x2) of #4's (because box code)
> 10er of #2's
> 10er of PE's
> 5x3 of Eddies


THEY'VE ARRIVED!









I finally checked tracking again, expecting only to see the usual "processing thru facility" message of little help. To my surprise, it indicated that USPS had attempted delivery and left a call-tag (though I never received a call-tag).

USPS website was great, though. Allowed me to re-schedule delivery online and they showed up the next day. Lucky too, because I was only a few days from them being automatically returned to sender.


----------



## Padron42

Cab of RASS arrived yesterday. April 15 box code. For a box split so over half are already out the door unfortunately.


----------



## fimpster

A nice sampler came in a couple of days ago from a box-split.


----------



## Bird-Dog

fimpster said:


> A nice sampler came in a couple of days ago from a box-split.


Very nice assortment. Couldn't have picked 'em better myself (hehe).


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi dress box


----------



## Engineer99

RGPC ALT JUL13


----------



## TCstr8

nice work @Padron42 and thanks for the hitchhiker.

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## MaxG

Partagas Serie D. No 5, PUO MAY 2014

Welcome home. i'll wake you up in a month...


- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Parti cabinet shipped today. Can't wait. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## avitti

Scap said:


> avitti said:
> 
> 
> 
> My orders ship across the world to my supplier, then ship back across to me.
> 
> I'm not worried about beetles.
> 
> The boxes I get would be tore up if HSA didn't freeze all boxes meant for export.
> 
> Does another round in the freezer hurt, probably not, but I don't feel it's necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> They're your cigars and freeze or not freeze is solely up to you.I freeze my cigars for 2 reasons. First reason is Cuba being Cuba.Secondly that 90000 sq ft building which can store about 90 million cigars has a total of 16 or 18 workers. Thats 5000 sq ft per worker,and also 5,000,000 cigars each is responsible for.
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Scap said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're your cigars and freeze or not freeze is solely up to you.I freeze my cigars for 2 reasons. First reason is Cuba being Cuba.Secondly that 90000 sq ft building which can store about 90 million cigars has a total of 16 or 18 workers. Thats 5000 sq ft per worker,and also 5,000,000 cigars each is responsible for.
> 
> 
> 
> Vit is right but like he said thems is your SEEGARS do as ya wish.
> 
> I like that sig line Vit.
> But i figured out not so long ago. Hell is right here my friend.:vs_laugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rondo

'11 Fundadors


----------



## Oldmso54

Rondo said:


> '11 Fundadors
> 
> View attachment 75962


2011? Nice! Love to hear how those smoke! :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oldmso54 said:


> 2011? Nice! Love to hear how those smoke! :vs_cool:


I thought you were all about the stubbies? I am a firm believer that there are some appropriate times to smoke the longer gig antes and lonsdales but not for an every day cigar.

Great times on a beach, on the gold course, poolside, in the casino, but for special occasions.

It's good to see some splits arrive. Enjoy.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Sprouthog

HUHC 2 dress boxes


----------



## Scap

These showed up yesterday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> These showed up yesterday.


Damn those are Purdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn those are Purdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Delicious too!


----------



## selpo

Parti E2 and BRC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> Parti E2 and BRC


:smile2::wink2::vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been having troubles posting through tapatalk but I'll try. My cabinet of Partagas Shorts came in finally. 

























What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Those shorts look juicy enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

Thanks to the mods and @CricketVS for getting me sorted out so I can post back here.
I got these in a couple weeks back, but it was right around the time they fixed the under 100 post count glitch.


----------



## MaxG

Just put my first box of El Principe's (ULA Feb15) in the wineador.

Thanks (?) @curmudgeonista for introducing me to yet another cigar I gotta have. 

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> Just put my first box of El Principe's (ULA Feb15) in the wineador.
> 
> Thanks (?) @*curmudgeonista* for introducing me to yet another cigar I gotta have.
> 
> - MG


It was a dastardly plan, wasn't it?


----------



## 92hatchattack

Just browsing through this forum and wondering if these types of cigars can be acquired in singles or 5ers? Seeing a lot of full boxes here.


----------



## n0s4atu

92hatchattack said:


> Just browsing through this forum and wondering if these types of cigars can be acquired in singles or 5ers? Seeing a lot of full boxes here.


From what I've seen, there are a few boxes of 5 in various places with 5 separate robustos. You can also get them in 3 packs, which was my first order to test the waters a while back. Not all of the brands come like that, but many do. At the end of the day, the easiest route to go seems boxes of 10 to sample various kinds. If you've got local cigar smoking buddies, split a box of 25, 5 ways and try a few.


----------



## 92hatchattack

n0s4atu said:


> From what I've seen, there are a few boxes of 5 in various places with 5 separate robustos. You can also get them in 3 packs, which was my first order to test the waters a while back. Not all of the brands come like that, but many do. At the end of the day, the easiest route to go seems boxes of 10 to sample various kinds. If you've got local cigar smoking buddies, split a box of 25, 5 ways and try a few.


Thanks for the info. I dont really have any smoking buddies, nor a source for these anyway. Just curious. I'd love to be able to sample some of these at one point down the line.

Thanks again!


----------



## Regiampiero

Its been a while since I haven't bought a full box of Lusitanias, so I'm not sure what is supposed to look like inside. I remember the Cuan seal to be evenly distributed on the front and on top, and the Habano band not being opaque. What you guys think?


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> It was a dastardly plan, wasn't it?


Yer an enabler, that's what you are. A pusher. A tempter. Nefarious.

I LOVE YOU, MAN!

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

92hatchattack said:


> Just browsing through this forum and wondering if these types of cigars can be acquired in singles or 5ers? Seeing a lot of full boxes here.





92hatchattack said:


> Thanks for the info. I dont really have any smoking buddies, nor a source for these anyway. Just curious. I'd love to be able to sample some of these at one point down the line.
> 
> Thanks again!


Look and ye shall find!:wink2:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...809-wanted-willing-organizer-my-proposal.html


----------



## 92hatchattack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Look and ye shall find!:wink2:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...809-wanted-willing-organizer-my-proposal.html


Very interesting! Looks like I just missed the boat though. I will keep my eye on it if it ever gets going again. I wouldn't feel comfortable leading one of these myself though so I could never be the organizer. I have zero experience in CC's

Do members here ever sell off like 5-10 cigar samplers of CC's? Im not sure how the rules go here about asking to purchase a CC sampler from someone on the forum.


----------



## Bird-Dog

92hatchattack said:


> Do members here ever sell off like 5-10 cigar samplers of CC's? Im not sure how the rules go here about asking to purchase a CC sampler from someone on the forum.


We do not discuss how or where to purchase CC's, whether it be from a commercial vendor or a private individual. Members are not allowed to sell CC's on Puff. Same goes for requests or offers to buy. them. When in doubt, the best policy is "don't".

Box splits walk a fine line and are still subject to debate among the moderators as to quite where the line is to be drawn. For the time being, initial discussion of splits is permitted, but it is best if details are handled by PM's among the participants.


----------



## 92hatchattack

curmudgeonista said:


> We do not discuss how or where to purchase CC's, whether it be from a commercial vendor or a private individual. Members are not allowed to sell CC's on Puff. Same goes for requests or offers to buy. them. When in doubt, the best policy is "don't".
> 
> Box splits walk a fine line and are still subject to debate among the moderators as to quite where the line is to be drawn. For the time being, initial discussion of splits is permitted, but it is best if details are handled by PM's among the participants.


Ok, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## splattttttt

92hatchattack said:


> Ok, thanks for the heads up.


like many of us, you were confused by the heading and thought that you were able to purchase CC. Though that may be true in part if you live outside the US. But not here. Not legally at least.


----------



## 92hatchattack

splattttttt said:


> like many of us, you were confused by the heading and thought that you were able to purchase CC. Though that may be true in part if you live outside the US. But not here. Not legally at least.


Hey, It's only illegal if you get caught right? 0 (I browsed the customs thread) Seriously though I just didn't wanna go breaking any forum rules. I'm far more likely to follow the rules here than I am to follow silly customs laws. Haha. Just saying, _xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_. :wink2:

I will keep my eye out for a possible box split in the future.

Thanks for the info everyone!

Moderator Edit: Sorry, hinting that you wish for someone to give you sources or sell you CC's is not allowed either. There are no loopholes!

*edit* I thought the PM was sufficient. I could have done without the public shaming. Now I feel/look Like a douche.


----------



## Bird-Dog

92hatchattack said:


> Hey, It's only illegal if you get caught right? 0 (I browsed the customs thread) Seriously though I just didn't wanna go breaking any forum rules. I'm far more likely to follow the rules here than I am to follow silly customs laws. Haha. Just saying, _xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_. :wink2:
> 
> I will keep my eye out for a possible box split in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone!
> 
> Moderator Edit: Sorry, hinting that you wish for someone to give you sources or sell you CC's is not allowed either. There are no loopholes!


I appreciate your sentiment about not wanting to break forum rules.

We are a friendly bunch, including the Mods, but we do have to stick not only to the rules, but to their intent.

I hope you find what you're looking for, it just cannot be done this way here in an open forum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I would contact those that have participated in one of these buys.
Get the lay of the land.
And always abide by the rules of the forums.


----------



## Bird-Dog

92hatchattack said:


> Hey, It's only illegal if you get caught right? 0 (I browsed the customs thread) Seriously though I just didn't wanna go breaking any forum rules. I'm far more likely to follow the rules here than I am to follow silly customs laws. Haha. Just saying, _xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_. :wink2:
> 
> I will keep my eye out for a possible box split in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone!
> 
> Moderator Edit: Sorry, hinting that you wish for someone to give you sources or sell you CC's is not allowed either. There are no loopholes!
> 
> **edit* I thought the PM was sufficient. I could have done without the public shaming. Now I feel/look Like a douche.*


It wasn't intended as a public scolding and I apologize if you feel I made you look bad for no reason. It was simply the explanation for the Mod edit and more of a PSA for others here than strictly for your own edification (which was PM'd as diplomatically as I could). FYI, we rarely edit a post without leaving an explanation. Public forum; public scrutiny.

It is not my desire to be hard-nosed or mean. But we do want everyone to understand what is allowable in Habanos and what is not. We can post all the guidelines we want, but nothing ever seems to have the same impact as a real-time example of what not to do.

But, if you want it put bluntly it's like this. Making the mistake of asking outright for CC sourcing because you were not aware of the rules against it is IMO somewhat more forgivable than having been made aware of the rules yet still trying to sidestep them by hinting or dancing around the wording in a transparent attempt to accomplish the same thing that you knew already was prohibited. When it's a case of not realizing what's allowed we handle the misstep and move on. When it continues then some sort of intervention is required. The edit and explanation were intended to be the gentlest of interventions.

Once again, I am sorry if you feel I've embarrassed you unduly. The best thing we can do is chalk it up to lessons learned on both ends.

That said, the very first thing anyone should do before posting in this section is read the rules and expect to be held to them.

Jack
Puff Moderator Team


----------



## 92hatchattack

curmudgeonista said:


> It wasn't intended as a public scolding and I apologize if you feel I made you look bad for no reason. It was simply the explanation for the Mod edit and more of a PSA for others here than strictly for your own edification (which was PM'd as diplomatically as I could). FYI, we rarely edit a post without leaving an explanation. Public forum; public scrutiny.
> 
> It is not my desire to be hard-nosed or mean. But we do want everyone to understand what is allowable in Habanos and what is not. We can post all the guidelines we want, but nothing ever seems to have the same impact as a real-time example of what not to do.
> 
> But, if you want it put bluntly it's like this. Making the mistake of asking outright for CC sourcing because you were not aware of the rules against it is IMO somewhat more forgivable than having been made aware of the rules yet still trying to sidestep them by hinting or dancing around the wording in a transparent attempt to accomplish the same thing that you knew already was prohibited. When it's a case of not realizing what's allowed we handle the misstep and move on. When it continues then some sort of intervention is required. The edit and explanation were intended to be the gentlest of interventions.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry if you feel I've embarrassed you unduly. The best thing we can do is chalk it up to lessons learned on both ends.
> 
> That said, the very first thing anyone should do before posting in this section is read the rules and expect to be held to them.
> 
> Jack
> Puff Moderator Team


We're all good here my friend. It was my mistake. No hard feelings.

Thanks!


----------



## Engineer99

a couple recent acquisitions...

Boli PC ULA JUN15


H.Upmann No. 2 LUB JUL14


----------



## Padron42

More to come tomorrow as well! Good mail week.


----------



## Grey Goose

92hatchattack said:


> I could have done without the public shaming. Now I feel/look Like a douche.


Not at all, consider it illuminating. ;-)

How else would you know what the next right indicated things are?

Consider yourself fortunate, BOTL networking was a whole different deal back in the days before the internet when I was in your shoes. Haha!

Enjoy.


----------



## zCityGuy

Just saw the Upmann royal robusto sale for 99 bucks. What do you guys think as a first purchase for me? Or should I get a sampler instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

zCityGuy said:


> Just saw the Upmann royal robusto sale for 99 bucks. What do you guys think as a first purchase for me? Or should I get a sampler instead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually I suggest trying a number of petite coronas from the various marcas, but that is a very good price on an excellent cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zCityGuy said:


> Just saw the Upmann royal robusto sale for 99 bucks. What do you guys think as a first purchase for me? Or should I get a sampler instead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just snagged some up as Bob has said great price on a very good cigar.


----------



## Regiampiero

The pressure is mounting. I've already blown a two month quota and still can barely resist this deal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> The pressure is mounting. I've already blown a two month quota and still can barely resist this deal.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I was very tempted but opted for a box of San Cristobal de Habanos, El Príncipe. I have never tried these short sticks. Stocking up for the cold months where the shorts are just perfect.

Upmann look good though, I only have one box of Magnum 50s in the tupperdor. Any habanos sub $100, always is tempting.


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> I was very tempted but opted for a box of San Cristobal de Habanos, El Príncipe. I have never tried these short sticks. Stocking up for the cold months where the shorts are just perfect.
> 
> Upmann look good though, I* only have one box of Magnum 50s* in the tupperdor. Any habanos sub $100, always is tempting.


I feel so sorry for you!0


----------



## Sprouthog

A box of LGC MDO 4 and BOL CG


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> A box of LGC MDO 4 and BOL CG


Love those Coronas Gigantes. Wish I had a whole trunk full of them.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

zCityGuy said:


> Just saw the Upmann royal robusto sale for 99 bucks. What do you guys think as a first purchase for me? Or should I get a sampler instead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I jumped on that this past weekend, too, but couldn't post here until today. It was my first CC purchase. Now waiting on a shipping notice!


----------



## Rondo

Lub
ago 14


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> Lub
> ago 14
> 
> View attachment 78706


Look good enough to eat!


----------



## MaxG

Got in my first cab of PLPC. EML MAY 15. Too lazy to photograph, but a wonderful aroma...


- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> Got in my first cab of PLPC. EML MAY 15. Too lazy to photograph, but a wonderful aroma...
> 
> - MG


One of my favorite P.C.
I think the customs guys must like them to.
I have had two boxes snagged in 7 months.
What i can't figure is how they know whats under the wrap.:frown2:


----------



## n0s4atu

Speaking of snagged orders, I've got orders in from 2 different vendors, both shipped a few days apart and both have been in holding for almost a week now. Ugh.

I want my HUHC and my HDM EDL! 


Well, to cheer myself up I just ordered some RASS.


----------



## gator_79

I just placed my first order in about a year. Box of 10 each. Now comes the hard part... waiting for them to arrive.

HU Royal Robusto
RA L/E 2015
Monte Petite #2
Monte #4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

n0s4atu said:


> Speaking of snagged orders, I've got orders in from 2 different vendors, both shipped a few days apart and both have been in holding for almost a week now. Ugh.
> 
> I want my HUHC and my HDM EDL!
> 
> Well, to cheer myself up I just ordered some RASS.


Hope they get through the gauntlet.:vs_cool:


----------



## pistol

Box of Mag 50's just came in, and just purchased some trini ingenios LE's, great cigar from the year I got out of the army


----------



## Champagne InHand

Was notified my SCdlH shipped today. I have had nothing seized by customs so far. Knock on wood. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Was notified my SCdlH shipped today. I have had nothing seized by customs so far. Knock on wood.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Things are back on track or at least that's what i have been told.:wink2:


----------



## rockethead26

My first box of CC's. 7 days from order to arrival. Dang good service, vacuum packed and they smell really good!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

First CC purchase and looking forward to popping my Cc cherry tonight!










What should I try first

Edit: having to keep my CC cherry intact for tonight. Had to take the roommate to the ER

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## ForceofWill

woot


----------



## zCityGuy

Lookie what arrived today. Must've stared at them for a good 15 min before burying them in the humi for a nap. See you soon boys!


----------



## gator_79

Monte Petite #2 and H.U. Royal Robustos both arrived today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My Royal Robustos just landed you gotta love sales!:wink2:


----------



## Hudabear

Made my first online CC retailer purchase today. At first I was having issues with the payment method but it sorted out when I broke up the order. Now to hunker down for the waiting game!


----------



## Regiampiero

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My Royal Robustos just landed you gotta love sales!:wink2:


I skipped on that and now I regret it. Hopefully there's going to be a good deal on PL in July.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm still waiting.....


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm still waiting.....
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Mine passed a replacement package i am waiting for from last months grabs. Sit tight i am sure you will get it any day now.:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG

I've got four in the air, including two that don't come with tracking. I'm like an expectant father in a 50's movie; pacing, smoking, pacing, smoking, pacing....


- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> I've got four in the air, including two that don't come with tracking. I'm like an expectant father in a 50's movie; pacing, smoking, pacing, smoking, pacing....
> 
> - MG


Now there's an image of something I hadn't thought of before... a treadmill with a cigar ashtray!

Four in the air for me too, plus a couple of splits in the works, and my first ever JO custom rolls pending. Gonna' have to take a breather soon.


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> Now there's an image of something I hadn't thought of before... a treadmill with a cigar ashtray!
> 
> Four in the air for me too, plus a couple of splits in the works, and my first ever JO custom rolls pending. Gonna' have to take a breather soon.


Interested to hear how the customs flip your switch. I've heard everything from "I think I saw God" to "Every single one was plugged and tasted like asphalt."

I'm moving this weekend, so I'm looking forward (not) to emptying the wineador and making sure the monkey's don't screw up the transport. No offence, Monkey Man.

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> Interested to hear how the customs flip your switch. I've heard everything from "I think I saw God" to "Every single one was plugged and tasted like asphalt."
> 
> I'm moving this weekend, so I'm looking forward (not) to emptying the wineador and making sure the monkey's don't screw up the transport. No offence, Monkey Man.
> 
> - MG


None taken. I hope the move goes well for you.

I've heard the same on custom rolls, as well as _contradicting "smoke 'em fresh"_ and _"sit 'em down for a year or two before you touch 'em"_.

This is an experimental batch for me, a sampler. So, I'm not too worried about putting these back unless they truly su-u-u-u-uck ROTT (said in my best Ron White voice). If so, I'm at a loss for what to do next.

Do I wait a year or two to test 'em again just to be able to decide if I want more, knowing I've then got to wait 'em out again if I do? Or do I just trust they will be the holy grail at the end of the quest and go ahead with filling the castle-keep with 'em? Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## MaxG

I'm in the same frame of mind, if I read you correctly, on everything. My BOTLs telling me "this cigar is best after X years" is one thing. Telling me "don't touch these for 10 years minimum" is another. Why in the world would I go for that? I truly don't get it. How much better will it get? How different will it be? I'm more than a sceptic at this point.

My CC inventory is built up to the point where I'm sure I have cigars I won't smoke for 3-5 years. But if someone tells me I "can't" smoke them before then and have a decent cigar, I take a pass. And a chuckle.

That's just me. 

BTW, if there was any doubt, ( which I "doubt" there was) the "no offence" comment was meant regarding comparing unskilled movers to your avatar, which I hope you'll never change. 


- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> BTW, if there was any doubt, ( which I "doubt" there was) the "no offence" comment was meant regarding comparing unskilled movers to your avatar, which I hope you'll never change.
> 
> - MG


No, no doubts. I understood you. I am equally unskilled, though. But I like to think I hide it well.

Jo-jo, or whatever the heck his name is, is here to stay.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I don't mind shorts with little down time but at least 2-4 weeks just to get that shipping and humidity thing right. Bigger sticks, well I will hold them as long as I can. No rushing greatness. Same with great wine. Bottle shock us a real thing especially when traveling with aged reds. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## bpegler

My favorite customs are fresh off the table. Literally.

The difference is that many customs are rolled with aged tobacco. I'm not sure that John's are, but the Reynaldo I'm smoking right now has a great blend. It was rolled about 2 weeks ago.

One suggestion, even if you don't normally freeze cigars, fresh customs might be a good time to start.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> My favorite customs are fresh off the table. Literally.
> 
> The difference is that many customs are rolled with aged tobacco. I'm not sure that John's are, but the Reynaldo I'm smoking right now has a great blend. It was rolled about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> One suggestion, even if you don't normally freeze cigars, fresh customs might be a good time to start.


Thanks. I figured I'd better freeze 'em.


----------



## Scap

Latest arrival


----------



## Rondo

H.Upmann - Royal Robusto 
LUB MAR 14


----------



## rockethead26

Nice double whammy, Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Double the pleasure like double-mint gum!:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally these have arrived. 
SC d LB El Principe 























Smells good.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

A dress box of RA Gigantes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> A dress box of RA Gigantes.


I have some of these resting. How long do you keep these in the humidor/tupperdor?


----------



## Sprouthog

I'll let these rest 2 months before trying one. These are May 2015 so they'll likely smoke young. I expect they'll get better over the next 3-5 years.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> I'll let these rest 2 months before trying one. These are May 2015 so they'll likely smoke young. I expect they'll get better over the next 3-5 years.


Thanks. I have been holding these for about 6 months. They are nice smelling cigars. I have tried one of my Lusitanias, but waited on my Boli Gigantes, but the time is coming to try them.

Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## Sprouthog

I never smoke any cc with less than a year on it. I rest everything for a least 2 months after purchasing and from there it's smoke and evaluate. Enjoy.


----------



## selpo

CBP must be feeling sorry for me- Received my first confiscation letter yesterday and these today:grin2:

Trini Reyes 5x5, HdM Du Prince, JL Seleccion 2, Monte No.4, RA Club Allones, HURR and RA Superiores


----------



## Regiampiero

Daaaaamn! That's a nice haul. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

....Selpo, for f*@k sake... nicely done!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> CBP must be feeling sorry for me- Received my first confiscation letter yesterday and these today:grin2:
> 
> Trini Reyes 5x5, HdM Du Prince, JL Seleccion 2, Monte No.4, RA Club Allones, HURR and RA Superiores


----------



## rockethead26

Selpo, holy crappa moly. Nice haul!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

@selpo - kinda wishing I was you right now. Damn nice haul

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## n0s4atu

selpo said:


> CBP must be feeling sorry for me- Received my first confiscation letter yesterday and these today:grin2:
> 
> Trini Reyes 5x5, HdM Du Prince, JL Seleccion 2, Monte No.4, RA Club Allones, HURR and RA Superiores


Seriously? Where's the NSFW label? I mean that's cigar p0rn if I ever saw any. lol

I wish CBP would take that kind of pity on me. lol Great haul.


----------



## selpo

2 boxes of Parti PC- one of them is for @TCstr8


----------



## Grey Goose

Upmann Mag 46's and PSD4's.


----------



## Grey Goose

Oh, and did a split of a couple boxes with some B'sOTL, and after the dust settled I ended up picking up a 6'er comprised of Juan Lopez Sel. No.2's and a couple Saint Luis Rey Regios this week too...


----------



## selpo

SLR Regios ORG OCT 15


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Those SLR's are great! enjoy.


----------



## MaxG

Just landed:

Partagas Serie P No. 2 ETP SEP 15
Ramon Allones Club Allones OPG JUL 15


I'll stop whining now. (for a while...)


- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rest those RASCC. They aren't as friendly as Parti shorts when young. 

Enjoy. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Rest those RASCC. They aren't as friendly as Parti shorts when young.


Club Allones are a 5.3" x 47 LE, not Small Club Coronas (RASCC).

But, I'm glad to hear you're having good luck with Parti Shorts lately. I went through a bad spell with them last year and have not purchased any more since. 2014 BCJ's were far superior with RASCC's a close 2nd; both head-and-shoulders above Shorts. My '14 Shorts are just now coming around, sort of... and still not up to later '15 BCJ's and RASCC's.


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Club Allones are a 5.3" x 47 LE, not Small Club Coronas (RASCC).
> 
> But, I'm glad to hear you're having good luck with Parti Shorts lately. I went through a bad spell with them last year and have not purchased any more since. 2014 BCJ's were far superior with RASCC's a close 2nd; both head-and-shoulders above Shorts. My '14 Shorts are just now coming around, sort of... and still not up to later '15 BCJ's and RASCC's.


My bad on that.

My cabinet of Partagas Short from RAE 15 have been quite nice. I completely concur on the BCJ from 2014. They were really good and very good young to well rested. I need to reorder those but I'm certain to try to grab another Cabinet of the Partagas Shorts from 2015. Very impressive.

I'm currently resting my 2014 RASCC and SC dl H El Principes. The RASCCs were not bad at all but should be much better with a year or two in the humidor. I read on FOH that the Shorts they out in the 50 cabinets tend to be the very best and I wasn't disappointed. For the price I'm actually thrilled. I don't think there are many 4" NC, minus a small handful that hold a candle to these habanos. Though right now I have had a bad Illisuone 68 Bambone. I know it's comparing apples to oranges but I really like the 4-4.5" cigars. Perfect for almost any occasion

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> My bad on that.
> 
> My cabinet of Partagas Short from RAE 15 have been quite nice. I completely concur on the BCJ from 2014. They were really good and very good young to well rested. I need to reorder those but I'm certain to try to grab another Cabinet of the Partagas Shorts from 2015. Very impressive.
> 
> I'm currently resting my 2014 RASCC and SC dl H El Principes. The RASCCs were not bad at all but should be much better with a year or two in the humidor. I read on FOH that the Shorts they out in the 50 cabinets tend to be the very best and I wasn't disappointed. For the price I'm actually thrilled. I don't think there are many 4" NC, minus a small handful that hold a candle to these habanos. Though right now I have had a bad Illisuone 68 Bambone. I know it's comparing apples to oranges but I really like the 4-4.5" cigars. Perfect for almost any occasion


Yep, 68 Bombones are very good. But they are thugs bent on violently mugging you, compared to the little smooth operators from HSA that slyly convince you to hand over your wallet and thank them for taking it off your hands.


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> Club Allones are a 5.3" x 47 LE, not Small Club Coronas (RASCC).


That's right. The RACA was the RA 2015 EL I'd heard such good reports of them I bought them without ever trying one. I'll wait at least a month, probably until this autumn for my first.

In the past I've been only slightly a proponent of purposeful aging, and then in name only; the only "aged" cigars I smoked were a few I found available or were gifted, or ones I just hadn't got around to smoking. It's kind of the final frontier for me. I like them so well young, and love the "mongrel" characteristics, that I'm really wondering what improvement, to _my_ palate of course, I'll see in them in 3-5, much less 5-10.

It would break my heart to age a cigar and then find it had past its prime X years ago, while I let it waste away.

- MG


----------



## MaxG

BTW, just looked, and the box of RASCC I'm dipping into now is ULA DIC 13. Absolute gems...


- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand

I actually love buying a box or cabinet of habanos. Waiting in anticipation is reminiscent of waiting for Christmas to get some great present. Now it's just the waiting for the larger cigars to mature in my tupperdor for prime smoking pleasure. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

A box of Dip No.2 and PL Picadores


----------



## selpo

Box codes


----------



## MaxG

At 49 years and 51 weeks on this planet, I'm still a kid. I place an order and start counting the days. Even if it comes "on time", (defined as when I expected them), it's way too long. Of course, when they do come in it's a thrill, so I should just chill. But I can't. Maybe when I pass the half-century mark.


- MG


----------



## rockethead26

MaxG said:


> At 49 years and 51 weeks on this planet, I'm still a kid. I place an order and start counting the days. Even if it comes "on time", (defined as when I expected them), it's way too long. Of course, when they do come in it's a thrill, so I should just chill. But I can't. Maybe when I pass the half-century mark.
> 
> - MG


Nah! Still the same at 65.>


----------



## Hudabear

Both parts of my shipment came in today! Great success. Monte petit edmundos. Parti Serie p no. 2. Jose l piedra cazadores. I'd say pretty uneventful for a first purchase. Even though the SA verification website seems to be down, I'm buying the source as was told to other BOTLs.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hudabear said:


> Both parts of my shipment came in today! Great success. Monte petit edmundos. Parti Serie p no. 2. Jose l piedra cazadores. I'd say pretty uneventful for a first purchase. Even though the SA verification website seems to be down, I'm buying the source as was told to other BOTLs.


Nice. The Petit Edmundos look great. I need some more Upmann and Montis for my stash.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> A box of Dip No.2 and PL Picadores


Those PL are awesome enjoy bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG

The last of my wayward USPS SNAFU's finally landed.


Parti Shorts ULE DIC 2014
RASCC ULA JUL 2015


- MG


----------



## Grey Goose

Box of RA SCC's


----------



## Frinkiac7

These were on sale...snapped up two as I am never sure how long they will be around or when Habanos will discontinue this great marca.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fine-a-farkin-lee! Two full months to arrive (first shipment confiscated). Wrappers on on the lighter side, but I'm not sure that's such a bad thing with Mag46's. At least, some previous ones I had with light wrappers were good.


----------



## selpo

Seems like LUB is the factory where majority of Upmann's are made and I heard that the cigars are consistently good- as consistent as a CC gets, what do the veterans think?


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> Seems like LUB is the factory where majority of Upmann's are made and I heard that the cigars are consistently good- as consistent as a CC gets, what do the veterans think?


The crowd in FOH says that the 50 Mag are very consistent. I will order the 46 soon.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Champagne InHand said:


> The crowd in FOH says that the 50 Mag are very consistent. I will order the 46 soon.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Thx, I was asking about the factory though, like HU cigars coming out of this factory seem to be more consistent and better than the other factories.


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> Seems like LUB is the factory where majority of Upmann's are made and I heard that the cigars are consistently good- as consistent as a CC gets, what do the veterans think?


Yes, LUB would appear to be the current code for the H. Upmann factory itself. I have a few other HU vitolas with that code (HC, #2, and PC) and all are top grade.


----------



## selpo

curmudgeonista said:


> Yes, LUB would appear to be the current code for the H. Upmann factory itself. I have a few other HU vitolas with that code (HC, #2, and PC) and all are top grade.


Good to know, I ordered a cabinet of HU Connie A with that factory code.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Thems is some Purdy Seegars!
Enjoy!_

View attachment 81985


View attachment 82001


View attachment 81993
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ams417

My first load. Got here quick.


----------



## Dual-500

Cohiba Siglo 4


----------



## Dual-500

Ams417 said:


> My first load. Got here quick.


Nice spread there - should make for a great start!!


----------



## UBC03

Doesn't seem like we have alot of toe dippers. ..more cannonballers around here. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Good color and smell. Not the best construction but I think it should be ok. What do you think?


----------



## Navistar

Closeup


----------



## Navistar

None of the seals were cut. Holograms are present, looks good to me.


----------



## Navistar

Last one. Of this box. 😜


----------



## UBC03

I think half of the ISOM's GNP has ended up as pics on this site..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Navistar said:


> What do you think?


I think in time they will be delicious.


----------



## Navistar

Not sure why I can't post more than one pic at a time


----------



## Navistar

These are gorgeous.


----------



## Navistar

Last one


----------



## Navistar

Being 2 years old, should I have one?


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> Being 2 years old, should I have one?


Give them at least a little rest to acclimate IMO

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Of course.


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> Last one


Now you're just rubbin it in. ..lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> Being 2 years old, should I have one?


Being a new CC guy, and finally receiving them having bought from a reputable source who kept them for a spell at the right RH, **** yes have one! LOL!

Then you will know what they are ROTT, and appreciate them even more over time as you sample your forbidden fruit. ;-)

Enjoy Navistar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> Good color and smell. Not the best construction but I think it should be ok. What do you think?


If you want construction stick to N.C's.
Cubans are all about flavor.:grin2:


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> Reyes
> 
> View attachment 83825


Just ordered a couple of those in a mixed box order. Looking forward to giving them a try.


----------



## Rondo

rockethead26 said:


> Just ordered a couple of those in a mixed box order. Looking forward to giving them a try.


This is my first cc order with a '16 code so they'll be buried for a few years before their emergence.


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> This is my first cc order with a '16 code so they'll be buried for a few years before their emergence.


Yeah, those are fresh! The one problem with ordering mixed boxes is that I have no idea of the production date, but it's the only way for a CC noob to sample some different marks. I have 2-3 of seven different labels coming, so my plan is to stash all of them for 3-6 months, give one each a try and then leave the rest alone for at least a year. This patience thing is a real bitch!


----------



## MaxG

While I agree with the general rule you mentioned, @rockethead26 , don't be "afraid" to try some ROTT. The RGPC I had last week, literally ROTT, was fantastic. Many RASCC and Shorts have been as well. Also RyJ Cazadores.

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Reyes
> 
> View attachment 83825


Thems is some purdy SEEGAR"S :wink2:
Enjoy bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Eml abr14


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> Eml abr14
> 
> View attachment 83945


I literally just drooled on my sweatshirt. It must have been the Mai Tai... yeah, that's it!


----------



## talisker10

My first ever box purchase. Hdm epi especial 10 ct box. Beauties.


----------



## talisker10

Some 3 packs


----------



## MDinius

My first purchases. As someone mentioned, instead of dipping my toe, I took a big ol swan dive.
HDM Epicure #2 - RUS MAY 14
Rafael Gonzalez Petite Coronas - LOA MAR 15
Partagas Mille Fleur - MUL JUN 15
Partagas Serie D4 - GEO MAY 15


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MDinius said:


> My first purchases. As someone mentioned, instead of dipping my toe, I took a big ol swan dive.
> HDM Epicure #2 - RUS MAY 14
> Rafael Gonzalez Petite Coronas - LOA MAR 15
> Partagas Mille Fleur - MUL JUN 15
> Partagas Serie D4 - GEO MAY 15


:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::beerchug::dude:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ah hell! Who can keep up with it. HUPC's and RyJ Coronitas en Cedro in the air. 

In the last month I think I got in boxes of:

BCJ's (x2)
Monte3's
Monte4's
Monte Petit No2's
Mag46's
Parti PCE's
RGPC's

Plus an assortment of JO custom rolls and some other stuff in less-than-box-quantity from splits. 

Maybe more. I dunno', but my 'get' list is still longer than my 'got' list.


----------



## Rondo

Familiar
mue jul 10


----------



## rockethead26

curmudgeonista said:


> Ah hell! Who can keep up with it. HUPC's and RyJ Coronitas en Cedro in the air.
> 
> In the last month I think I got in boxes of:
> 
> BCJ's (x2)
> Monte3's
> Monte4's
> Monte Petit No2's
> Mag46's
> Parti PCE's
> RGPC's
> 
> Plus an assortment of JO custom rolls and some other stuff in less-than-box-quantity from splits.
> 
> Maybe more. I dunno', but my 'get' list is still longer than my 'got' list.


The HUPC's have reviews all over the board. What's your experience if you don't mind me asking. I'd really like to pop for a box, but concerned.


----------



## Bird-Dog

rockethead26 said:


> The HUPC's have reviews all over the board. What's your experience if you don't mind me asking. I'd really like to pop for a box, but concerned.


Recent ones have been great for me. I got a box of LUB MAY 14's last year that are among the best PC's I've had lately... and there are several great ones out there. Fuller than typical H. Upmann profile, though. YMMV

Requested LUB again even though the vendor says they don't take box code requests. I've heard from others that they will try to comply. We'll see. Worth a shot anyway. LUB appears to be the H. Upmann factory, BTW, though they are also made in other facilities.


----------



## Ams417

Saving my cigar money for a box of MC #5 next. Really enjoyed the two I had.


----------



## rockethead26

curmudgeonista said:


> Recent ones have been great for me. I got a box of LUB MAY 14's last year that are among the best PC's I've had lately... and there are several great ones out there. Fuller than typical H. Upmann profile, though. YMMV
> 
> Requested LUB again even though the vendor says they don't take box code requests. I've heard from others that they will try to comply. We'll see. Worth a shot anyway. LUB appears to be the H. Upmann factory, BTW, though they are also made in other facilities.


Thanks, just ordered a box and requested the LUB code. Let's see what happens. Thanks!!!! How long do you age them before diving in?


----------



## Bird-Dog

rockethead26 said:


> Thanks, just ordered a box and requested the LUB code. Let's see what happens. Thanks!!!! How long do you age them before diving in?


On the box of those last year I had one ROTT that was outstanding. But then I gave them a couple of-months rest before I dove in again. Had just over a year on 'em when they arrived.

Personally, I find that most smallish CC's like PC's are good-to-go a year out from the box date, and certainly by two years out.


----------



## rockethead26

curmudgeonista said:


> On the box of those last year I had one ROTT that was outstanding. But then I gave them a couple of-months rest before I dove in again. Had just over a year on 'em when they arrived.
> 
> Personally, I find that most smallish CC's like PC's are good-to-go a year out from the box date, and certainly by two years out.


Excellent! Can't wait. Thanks for being such a good enabler!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Familiar
> mue jul 10
> 
> View attachment 84538


:vs_cool:


----------



## Grey Goose

...sometimes good things do come in small packages. ;-)

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> ...sometimes good things do come in small packages. ;-)
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


Don't be a tease! Show us what's inside!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Don't be a tease! Show us what's inside!
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


You know whats inside.


----------



## Grey Goose

But if it helps you sleep better...










;-)

Sweet dreams.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> But if it helps you sleep better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Sweet dreams.
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


It does . The first pic was like seeing the cover of a playboy but not getting to open it up and see the centerfold inside! Lol

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Drummerguy1584 said:


> It does . The first pic was like seeing the cover of a playboy but not getting to open it up and see the centerfold inside! Lol
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


If only I could post the smell, but you know that smell... ;-)

Sent a PM...

Cheers!


----------



## MaxG

My first 2016 box code:

Bolivar Royal Coronas, ETP MAR 16


- MG


----------



## TCstr8

RA Short Perfecto Regional Release Italy 2014*

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Nice grab @TCstr8!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Picked up a couple Quintero Favoritos (enjoy these with a morning coffee on a Sunday), a couple HUHC and a Vegueros Mananitas.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

These showed up today, I was only expecting 3 from @Grey Goose ... This is from a sampler that he generously offered to split with me from another forum. It turns out he sent 2 bodyguards to keep them safe on their journey, thank you brother! They arrived securely packaged, look and smell amazing, and are safely napping in the wineador!










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## StogieNinja

Drummerguy1584 said:


> These showed up today, I was only expecting 3 from a great BOTL on another forum... This is from a sampler that he generously offered to split with me. It turns out he sent 2 bodyguards to keep them safe on their journey, thank you brother (you know who you are - don't want to break the rules on Puff since naming you would technically be considered discussing sources [I think])! They arrived securely packaged, look and smell amazing, and are safely napping in the wineador!


It's ok to acknowledge a gift from someone.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

StogieNinja said:


> It's ok to acknowledge a gift from someone.


Edited post to give credit where credit is due with moderator approval 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Enjoy my Brother...

Got a nice surprise Saturday;


























RASS


----------



## Kyle Lukas

My latest order.........


----------



## Navistar

@kyle Lucas is that the media corona on top? Hard to see label


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Navistar said:


> @kyle Lucas is that the media corona on top? Hard to see label


The total order was:

Montecristo #2

Montecristo Petite Edmundo

Cohiba Siglo V

Cohiba Robusto

Aged Ramon Allones Superiors LCDH 2012


----------



## rockethead26

Now, the wait....


----------



## Kyle Lukas

rockethead26 said:


> Now, the wait....


What do u mean?


----------



## rockethead26

Kyle Lukas said:


> What do u mean?


CC's normally need a bit of rest before smoking. They get better with age. Most folks will wait a month or so before trying one of a certain mark just to see how it smokes fresh, then wait 3-6 months for the next. After that maybe a year or three for the cigars to really come to life. Patience is king with CC's.


----------



## Navistar

rockethead26 said:


> CC's normally need a bit of rest before smoking. They get better with age. Most folks will wait a month or so before trying one of a certain mark just to see how it smokes fresh, then wait 3-6 months for the next. After that maybe a year or three for the cigars to really come to life. Patience is king with CC's.


Buy 2 boxes. One to age and the other to enjoy young. Someone say slippery slope? &#129300;


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kyle Lukas

rockethead26 said:


> CC's normally need a bit of rest before smoking. They get better with age. Most folks will wait a month or so before trying one of a certain mark just to see how it smokes fresh, then wait 3-6 months for the next. After that maybe a year or three for the cigars to really come to life. Patience is king with CC's.


Yea I doubt I will be able to wait years. Once I get the huge humidor in I will start storing some for aging. As of now these will just be smoked. From day 1 they have been in the humidor, after several weeks I may smoke one.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just picked up 5 Robustos, fresh off the table at [a B&M] in Toronto. Our first stop for our guys weekend out. I'll be putting these to rest for a while. This place is the last roller that imports cuban tobacco to roll in Canada,that is known. For more info visit...









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MrCrowley39 said:


> Just picked up 5 Robustos, fresh off the table at [a B&M] in Toronto. Our first stop for our guys weekend out. I'll be putting these to rest for a while. This place is the last roller that imports cuban tobacco to roll in Canada,that is known. For more info visit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I have been there Frank Correnti.
I was under the impression they where.
Cuban tobacco mixed with Nicaraguan tobacco.
Reminded me of a Johnny O.
A fine cigar non the less enjoy.


----------



## MaxG

Not seeking to torpedo, but what about the "rule of thumb" / common knowledge that says Cuba does not export "raw" tobacco (i.e. not rolled into a cigar) to other countries? I've heard that for years. Is it not true? Is there an exception? Truly just wondering.


- MG


----------



## MrCrowley39

MaxG said:


> Not seeking to torpedo, but what about the "rule of thumb" / common knowledge that says Cuba does not export "raw" tobacco (i.e. not rolled into a cigar) to other countries? I've heard that for years. Is it not true? Is there an exception? Truly just wondering.
> 
> - MG


It no longer happens but this relationship was in place before that stopped, grandfathered if you will.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have been there Frank Correnti.
> I was under the impression they where.
> Cuban tobacco mixed with Nicaraguan tobacco.
> Reminded me of a Johnny O.
> A fine cigar non the less enjoy.


I'll ask that specific question next time so now I'm wondering myself. I had the impression it was all cuban but I could be wrong.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG

Partagas Lusitania MUL JUN 15

Probably the best cigar named for a tragic voyage. Although I'm also partial to the Trinidad Titanics and H. Upmann Hindenburgs. :vs_laugh:


- MG


----------



## dgold21

New arrivals today...now to put them down for a long nap, they're weary from the voyage.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dgold21 said:


> New arrivals today...now to put them down for a long nap, they're weary from the voyage.


Nice score Mr Pink is it!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Navistar

Good day to check mail. Dec 14


----------



## rockethead26

Nice! Probably smell pretty darn good!


----------



## Grey Goose

Nice, I've bought a few of those, solid little smoke and a great value!
(Thx Jack!)


----------



## cigaraddict

A lot of mixed reviews but I really love HdM (majority) and I found an '06 box with very dark wrappers so I had to jump on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Rondo

RyJ Exhibición No. 4
RAS OCT 09


----------



## cigaraddict

Found a gem today that needed to be added to the humidor.

PL Encantos



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

coro


----------



## rockethead26

curmudgeonista said:


> On the box of those last year I had one ROTT that was outstanding. But then I gave them a couple of-months rest before I dove in again. Had just over a year on 'em when they arrived.
> 
> Personally, I find that most smallish CC's like PC's are good-to-go a year out from the box date, and certainly by two years out.





rockethead26 said:


> Thanks, just ordered a box and requested the LUB code. Let's see what happens. Thanks!!!! How long do you age them before diving in?


Got my box of PC's in today. Didn't get the requested code, though. This box is MEG AGO 15. Into the CC tupperdor they go.


----------



## Bird-Dog

rockethead26 said:


> Got my box of PC's in today. Didn't get the requested code, though. This box is MEG AGO 15. Into the CC tupperdor they go.


For a minute there I forgot what we were talking about. But, yeah, I got the same MEG AGO 15 on the HUPC's I got in last week. More on that subject elsewhere. :wink2:

BTW, those warning labels peel off pretty cleanly.


----------



## rockethead26

Good to know about those nasty labels. I'll do something tonight.


----------



## Navistar

When did they start getting warning labels? 2015 I'm assuming? All three boxes I have ordered have been 2014s so no labels.


----------



## Rondo

Eml abr14


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Pony'd up for 2012 aged sticks.


----------



## GunHand

Navistar said:


> When did they start getting warning labels? 2015 I'm assuming? All three boxes I have ordered have been 2014s so no labels.


First time for me was June 15 Part MF.


----------



## Grey Goose

HUPC's


----------



## Navistar

Quality sampler


----------



## Navistar

Dic 15. The aroma coming off of these is incredible


----------



## Navistar

Happy to finally receive these beauties. HUPC Jul 2015


----------



## cigaraddict

Grabbed a cab so I wouldn't regret it after they disappear, sleep tight ENE 2012










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Grabbed these at the LCDH in Milan.


----------



## Navistar

Today's shipment


----------



## Navistar

iPhone refuses to let me combine pics


----------



## Navistar

happy with these. No cracks to be found. Little mold to wipe off but no problem. Both boxes are 2015


----------



## MaxG

Navistar said:


> Today's shipment


My first RG ROTT was one of my best cigars of the summer. YMMV, but you might want to try one. I had another RGPC last week and it was already mellowing. I don't know of another marca that specifically advises (right on the box) to either smoke immediately or rest for a year. I don't know if it's the blend or what, but I think they're on to something.

- MG


----------



## Navistar

MaxG said:


> My first RG ROTT was one of my best cigars of the summer. YMMV, but you might want to try one. I had another RGPC last week and it was already mellowing. I don't know of another marca that specifically advises (right on the box) to either smoke immediately or rest for a year. I don't know if it's the blend or what, but I think they're on to something.
> 
> - MG


Thanks for that advice. I honestly never look at the boxes that closely. Guess I should start.


----------



## talisker10

Couple of samples to try out that I haven't smoked before.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> My first RG ROTT was one of my best cigars of the summer. YMMV, but you might want to try one. I had another RGPC last week and it was already mellowing. I don't know of another marca that specifically advises (right on the box) to either smoke immediately or rest for a year. I don't know if it's the blend or what, but I think they're on to something.
> 
> - MG


That is standard rule of thumb from the old days.
Cuban cigars like to be consumed a couple of months after being boxed. Or lay down for slumber 1-3 years. Then again all this varies with whom the question is posed too.
Another cigar that is available for consumption through private channels.
Varies greatly from time to time.
Also makes the same claims to smoke-able time frame.
The Johnny-O i must say it works real well.:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is standard rule of thumb from the old days.
> Cuban cigars like to be consumed a couple of months after being boxed. Or lay down for slumber 1-3 years. Then again all this varies with whom the question is posed too.
> Another cigar that is available for consumption through private channels.
> Varies greatly from time to time.
> Also makes the same claims to smoke-able time frame.
> The Johnny-O i must say it works real well.:vs_cool:


True, the rule of thumb has been around since I started CCs in the 90's and probably long before. RG is the only box I've seen that actually prints it on the label. AFAIK the only one, period. I always thought it was kinda cool / weird for a cigar to come with "instructions." lol

I have one Johnny-O I received as a gift, but am holding on to it for at least a year, FWIW.

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> True, the rule of thumb has been around since I started CCs in the 90's and probably long before. RG is the only box I've seen that actually prints it on the label. AFAIK the only one, period. I always thought it was kinda cool / weird for a cigar to come with "instructions." lol


Agreed! But let's clarify that there is nothing about it that makes it apply solely to RG's and not others.



MaxG said:


> I have one Johnny-O I received as a gift, but am holding on to it for at least a year, FWIW.


Smoke the dang thing! There's more where that came from.

My take on those JO's:


Way too wet ROTT
Pretty good after a month+ of acclimating. Part of the appeal is trying a "freshie"
Agree on waiting 'em out for a year+, but I had to smoke some at stages to come to that determination
Also note John's offerings come from two different factories, so I'm also trying to gauge differences that might steer toward one or the other in the future
YMMV


----------



## Navistar

curmudgeonista said:


> Agreed! But let's clarify that there is nothing about it that makes it apply solely to RG's and not others.
> 
> Smoke the dang thing! There's more where that came from.
> 
> My take on those JO's:
> 
> 
> Way too wet ROTT
> Pretty good after a month+ of acclimating. Part of the appeal is trying a "freshie"
> Agree on waiting 'em out for a year+, but I had to smoke some at stages to come to that determination
> Also note John's offerings come from two different factories, so I'm also trying to gauge differences that might steer toward one or the other in the future
> YMMV


I was reading an old thread elsewhere about the johnnie o and it seemed at the time ( 2008 ), the origin of this brand is a bit of a mystery to the masses. Is this still the case?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Navistar said:


> I was reading an old thread elsewhere about the johnnie o and it seemed at the time ( 2008 ), the origin of this brand is a bit of a mystery to the masses. Is this still the case?


No mystery and no doubts IMO. Just some things left unsaid publicly so as not to attract the wrong kind of attention.


----------



## Navistar

I can understand that. Perhaps I will speak to the person who sent me one in a blind sampler.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> True, the rule of thumb has been around since I started CCs in the 90's and probably long before. RG is the only box I've seen that actually prints it on the label. AFAIK the only one, period. I always thought it was kinda cool / weird for a cigar to come with "instructions." lol
> 
> I have one Johnny-O I received as a gift, but am holding on to it for at least a year, FWIW.
> 
> - MG


I think a year will reward you. But from personal experience 3 years shall reward you handsomely!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> No mystery and no doubts IMO. Just some things left unsaid publicly so as not to attract the wrong kind of attention.


No disrespect intended as i understand the rules. But in all honesty John has been advertising on just about every cigar forum there is. For many years now i think the cats out of the bag.:wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No disrespect intended as i understand the rules. But in all honesty John has been advertising on just about every cigar forum there is. For many years now i think the cats out of the bag.:wink2:


Yeah, I know. But I think the question was "Are they or aren't they?"

Answer: "Only her hairdresser knows for sure!" But I'm pretty sure you could tell.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Yeah, I know. But I think the question was "Are they or aren't they?"
> 
> Answer: "Only her hairdresser knows for sure!" But I'm pretty sure you could tell.


Jeez sorry misunderstood what you were saying. I think the mystery behind them is what gives them most of the appeal.
I never really got a straight answer about origin. So when i used to buy them i resided myself to the fact. That i am smoking them because i like them not because of where they where born. In short cigars for me are like people, i would never prejudge an individual based on race, creed ,or color. And yes Jack you are right to discuss their origin in an open environment is uncouth.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez sorry misunderstood what you were saying. I think the mystery behind them is what gives them most of the appeal.
> I never really got a straight answer about origin. So when i used to buy them i resided myself to the fact. That i am smoking them because i like them not because of where they where born. In short cigars for me are like people, i would never prejudge an individual based on race, creed ,or color. And yes Jack you are right to discuss their origin in an open environment is uncouth.:vs_cool:


I don't know about it being uncouth. I just figure he has his reasons for not talking about it.


----------



## Rondo

PL Monte Carlo


----------



## rockethead26

Look very nice @Rondo. Smokable ROTT?


----------



## Rondo

They are branded 2015.
I'll wait until next spring to test the waters.


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't know about it being uncouth. I just figure he has his reasons for not talking about it.


True. Like why I can't go back to New Orleans. Or Denver. Or Luxembourg.

Not sayin'

- MG


----------



## MaxG

And it takes a lot to be banned from NOLA. Just sayin'. 

- MG


----------



## Shunamaji

Ramon Allones Club Allones EL 2015










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> True. Like why I can't go back to New Orleans. Or Denver. Or Luxembourg.
> 
> Not sayin'
> 
> - MG


ROTFLMAO

I was thinking more along the lines of...


Not attracting the wrong kind of attention (as previously mentioned)
Maintaining trade secrets
Protecting sources from possible retribution
Avoiding being called a liar by doubters
Not being asked to prove what is likely a difficult thing to prove without abandoning #'s 1, 2, 3, & 4
Any or all of the above


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of...
> 
> 
> Not attracting the wrong kind of attention (as previously mentioned)
> Maintaining trade secrets
> Protecting sources from possible retribution
> Avoiding being called a liar by doubters
> Not being asked to prove what is likely a difficult thing to prove without abandoning #'s 1, 2, 3, & 4
> Any or all of the above


1) Full-color posters at border crossings attract attention
2) I really don't think anything I did qualifies as "trade secrets", although that chick in NOLA did say, "yeah, I'm into that, but not with you, big boy."
3) I cannot even remember the address of Lola's House of Love in xxxxx"
4) Can't defend here.
5) The published account of these encounters mentioned no individuals identifiable to the general public. This is all I promised.
6) Any videos that purport to show my face are, in fact, spurious. The fact that numerous people, including, unfortunately, certain district attorneys, claim they can positively identify me is a desperate attempt to solve certain "crimes" (such a misused word) of their locales which will probably, and should definitely, go unsolved for eternity. Or until I expire.

- MG, evening up with the law


----------



## Steve C.

My box of Punch Punch came yesterday. Cellophane that should have been wrapping the box was gone and the seal was cut, so obviously someone had a look. Doesn't matter to me, so long as they're not fake.


----------



## Navistar

Little annoyed. Opened up six tubes and they all have cracked feet. I was planning on gifting a few of these.


----------



## Rondo

Anyone who complains is an ingrate.


----------



## Rondo

Regios


----------



## Navistar

Oh yea?


----------



## MrCrowley39

Navistar said:


> Little annoyed. Opened up six tubes and they all have cracked feet. I was planning on gifting a few of these.


If it helps I don't complain about a cracked foot.....lol. Seriously though that sucks but least it's the foot which when lit/burned won't matter one bit.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I believe you already know but it got handled professionally. I couldn't be happier


----------



## Navistar

Once I got the courage to open them all, 11 of 15 were cracked. Here are a few and not necessarily the worst of the bunch. But as I just said, it was handled and I'm happy. They will make their money back, I promise.


----------



## selpo

Navistar said:


> Once I got the courage to open them all, 11 of 15 were cracked. Here are a few and not necessarily the worst of the bunch. But as I just said, it was handled and I'm happy. They will make their money back, I promise.


I have only heard good things about their customer service, glad it was taken care of. If you time it right, you can get great prices from them as well.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Navistar said:


> Little annoyed. Opened up six tubes and they all have cracked feet. I was planning on gifting a few of these.


I'll smoke the ones with the cracked feet of that's any help  . You know me, anything to help a BOTL. The sacrifices I'll make...


----------



## Rondo

Navistar said:


> Oh yea?


Sorry to miscommunicate, my Brother. Forgive me.

What I meant was, anyone who receives a gift, and complains...

Of course , any consumer of any product should get what they pay for.


----------



## Navistar

@Rondo I played it careful because I wasn't sure what you meant. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Regios
> 
> View attachment 90161


:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## rockethead26

A box of SCdLH El Principe. Looking forward to trying these in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## selpo

Trying to fill up my freezador

Mag56 is a split with two other BOTL


----------



## rockethead26

selpo said:


> Trying to fill up my freezador
> 
> Mag56 is a split with two other BOTL


I don't think all those will fit. You can send the overflow to me for safe keeping.:grin2:


----------



## Chris80

I'm drooling. Thanks @selpo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Nov 15


----------



## UBC03

selpo said:


> Trying to fill up my freezador
> 
> Mag56 is a split with two other BOTL


Trying to fill it in one order...DAMN..

That's some pretty good cigar p*rn right there.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

selpo said:


> trying to fill up my freezador
> 
> mag56 is a split with two other botl


Now thats some Cuban TWANG if I've ever seen it!


----------



## Grey Goose

Not a "purchase", won them in a football pool... but my latest acquisition one might say, are these...


----------



## selpo

Love the D4 and E2


----------



## Champagne InHand

Grey Goose said:


> Not a "purchase", won them in a football pool... but my latest acquisition one might say, are these...


Great sticks to win. With time these become so creamy. I have a full 9 gallon tupperdor with no more room. Holding off on many more purchases while I smoke down many NC options that seem more expensive, but in many ways so different, in a good way to the CC. I know, blaspheme, but the blends and Nicaraguan puris coming out are just that interesting right now. Where my CVs will be in 3-5 years.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Grey Goose

Different cigars, no right or wrong, there are great and mediocre blends to be found in both.
The vastness of the non cc selection just makes it harder to weed thru the winners and losers.
Ha


----------



## Rondo

Punch Punch


----------



## Navistar

TGIF! Hope you all have a good weekend. Received Punch Punch, SLR Regios and Bolivar PC today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> TGIF! Hope you all have a good weekend. Received Punch Punch, SLR Regios and Bolivar PC today.


Thanks same to you!:vs_cool:


----------



## Grey Goose

Me gusta mucho este hilo, tienen un maravilloso fin de semana disfrutando de nuestra apreciación común cubano!


----------



## rockethead26

Eso!


----------



## selpo

Some well rested cigars showed up! Parti Lusi and SCdlH Mercaderes are a box splits with @Rondo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> Some well rested cigars showed up! Parti Lusi and SCdlH Mercaderes are a box splits with @Rondo


Was that the package that was tied up? If so i am glad they got through.
Hell enjoy them no matter what shipment they are!:vs_cool:


----------



## selpo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Was that the package that was tied up? If so i am glad they got through.
> Hell enjoy them no matter what shipment they are!:vs_cool:


Thank you. Ubfortunately, that one is still stuck at ISC, NY.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> Thank you. Ubfortunately, that one is still stuck at ISC, NY.


Well then enjoy your re -ships when they land!:wink2:


----------



## Chris80

This is what I've been waiting for. I found this on eBay and HAD TO HAVE IT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

@Chris80 I still have a package coming your way. Just been a bit crazy on the home front


----------



## Chris80

Navistar said:


> @Chris80 I still have a package coming your way. Just been a bit crazy on the home front


I know what you mean by that brother. I haven't had a chance to breathe in like two weeks lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Chris80 said:


> I know what you mean by that brother. I haven't had a chance to breathe in like two weeks lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me neither. Had to get up at the crack of noon and make sure no corn was growing. :wink2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## selpo

Filling up the freezador is well under way!

Lucked into a 2010 box code for RyJ Exhibiccion 3!


----------



## TCstr8

La Flor De Cano Grandiosos (ER Asia 2013).

I've picked up a few of the Regionals recently, looking forward to trying them after their naps.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> Filling up the freezador is well under way!
> 
> Lucked into a 2010 box code for RyJ Exhibiccion 3!


Thems is some purdy seegars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:surprise:


----------



## Drummerguy1584

selpo said:


> Filling up the freezador is well under way!
> 
> Lucked into a 2010 box code for RyJ Exhibiccion 3!


Holy poo @selpo!!! I'm drooling!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> Filling up the freezador is well under way!


Woo hoo! Mighty fine!


----------



## Scap

Got a box of JL#2 in on Thursday.
Can't wait for them to rest after the trip so I can burn one.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> View attachment 92114


Love the Reyes the colonials are on sale now:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Joe Stone fiver. Gift from my sister in law. They don't get much love, but they smell good. Never tried it.


----------



## TCstr8

Couple boxes of Partagas Chicos from a split on another forum.

Wanted to give them a try for a nice quick smoke.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Joe Stone fiver. Gift from my sister in law. They don't get much love, but they smell good. Never tried it.





TCstr8 said:


> Couple boxes of Partagas Chicos from a split on another forum.
> 
> Wanted to give them a try for a nice quick smoke.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You guys scored some good cheap smokes. Great yard gars for mowing the lawn or times when your busy enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Vallac

I bought a few Partagas Seleccion Privada EL 2014 to sample ... have never tried them before so looking forward to it.


----------



## UBC03

A couple boxes of quints...from order to door in 6 days.

Figured the warning stickers are more interesting than the boxes..apparently I'll be impotent and infertile. Guess that's what I get for buying short fillers.
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500

^^^ Quintero's are hard to beat for the price. Another machine rolled stogie I like is the Oud Kampen Sumatra line.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> A couple boxes of quints...from order to door in 6 days.
> 
> Figured the warning stickers are more interesting than the boxes..apparently I'll be impotent and infertile. Guess that's what I get for buying short fillers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Smoking never hurt my fertility i have sired { i know the term refers to horses and other mammals}:vs_laugh: 5 children in my lifetime. 
Enjoy your SEEGARS!
If you don't believe me have sex with a Seegar hanging out of your mouth!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Mag 50


----------



## Sprouthog

El Principe, 5 days door to door.


----------



## Navistar

Sprouthog said:


> El Principe, 5 days door to door.


Got mine crazy fast too


----------



## Dual-500

Partagas Serie P No. 2

San Cristobal La Fuerza

Bolivar Royal Corona

Box of each, on the way, ordered 10/14.


----------



## Dual-500

Rondo said:


> Mag 50
> 
> [iurl="http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=93961&d=1477080029"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Just remember not to let any children inhale any of the smoke - could turn 'em into future cigar smokers.


----------



## deke

Dual-500 said:


> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> 
> San Cristobal La Fuerza
> 
> Bolivar Royal Corona
> 
> Box of each, on the way, ordered 10/14.


Anybody seeing longer delivery times? My fave has gone to non-tracked shipments. Instead of ordering on a Saturday and getting about a week later, last shipment, (the first after the change) took ~ 2 weeks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

deke said:


> Anybody seeing longer delivery times? My fave has gone to non-tracked shipments. Instead of ordering on a Saturday and getting about a week later, last shipment, (the first after the change) took ~ 2 weeks.


While the thread not originally meant for the purpose of tracking packages. A lot of what is going on about delivery times confiscation etc. Finds its way here. Good Luck!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/171631-customs-letter.html


----------



## UBC03

Picked these up on sale..and of course the a box of JLP as an add on.





































I don't speak Spanish but I'm guessing from the stickers ,they'll kill me

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Picked these up on sale..and of course the a box of JLP as an add on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak Spanish but I'm guessing from the stickers ,they'll kill me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Nope they will only kill you if you understand what they say!!!!!!!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nope they will only kill you if you understand what they say!!!!!!!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Here's the new sticker they're working up for next year...


----------



## UBC03

It's sad to say, but I find myself checking the stickers before anything else. Including the box codes. Bit of a morbid fascination I guess.

Maybe I'll make a collage of warning stickers , like some guys do with bands..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500

deke said:


> Anybody seeing longer delivery times? My fave has gone to non-tracked shipments. Instead of ordering on a Saturday and getting about a week later, last shipment, (the first after the change) took ~ 2 weeks.


 Let's see, the Bolivar Royal Corona's arrived yesterday, picked 'em up today from the Post Office. Ordered on Fri 10/14 in the evening, shipped on Fri 10/21, arrived Thursday 10/27. Total days 13 - that's about what it's been, even when they issued tracking numbers. I'll let you know when the other two orders arrive.

Speaking of which....these guys are already zipped up in a 2.5 gal bag with a 65% Boveda bag and in the Wineador for a 14 month stay. Ready in December next year. These things are really yummy after a year or so in the box. They start getting real tasty after ~6 months. There's also a box of Belicosos Finos in for a 26 month tour.


----------



## UBC03

No tracking but they're at my door in under a week.. Last 3 orders.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Picked these up on sale..and of course the a box of JLP as an add on.
> 
> I don't speak Spanish but I'm guessing from the stickers ,they'll kill me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The air we breathe kills us, but no it says "that smoking ages the skin" which is way more funnier.


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> The air we breathe kills us, but no it says "that smoking ages the skin" which is way more funnier.


Been there , done that..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Espléndidos


----------



## Dual-500

deke said:


> Anybody seeing longer delivery times? My fave has gone to non-tracked shipments. Instead of ordering on a Saturday and getting about a week later, last shipment, (the first after the change) took ~ 2 weeks.





Dual-500 said:


> Let's see, the Bolivar Royal Corona's arrived yesterday, picked 'em up today from the Post Office. Ordered on Fri 10/14 in the evening, shipped on Fri 10/21, arrived Thursday 10/27. Total days 13 - that's about what it's been, even when they issued tracking numbers. I'll let you know when the other two orders arrive.......


FOLLOW ON POST:

Nothing on the San Cristobal La Fuerza's or Partagas Serie P No.2's. Getting a little concerned at this point. They show a different type of tracking number on those two. Looks like Air:361065-15056xxx -vs- RE99033xxx3SE that was associated with the Bolivars that arrived. Not sure about that, all were ordered at the same time from the same source.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Box of SCDLH EL MORRO landed on Saturday.
Just like the old days 5 days door to door.:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Nice haul

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

TCstr8 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great haul!!


----------



## Rondo

Seriously.
Well chosen :vs_clap:


----------



## Dual-500

deke said:


> Anybody seeing longer delivery times? My fave has gone to non-tracked shipments. Instead of ordering on a Saturday and getting about a week later, last shipment, (the first after the change) took ~ 2 weeks.





Dual-500 said:


> Let's see, the Bolivar Royal Corona's arrived yesterday, picked 'em up today from the Post Office. Ordered on Fri 10/14 in the evening, shipped on Fri 10/21, arrived Thursday 10/27. Total days 13 - that's about what it's been, even when they issued tracking numbers. I'll let you know when the other two orders arrive.
> 
> Speaking of which....these guys are already zipped up in a 2.5 gal bag with a 65% Boveda bag and in the Wineador for a 14 month stay. Ready in December next year. These things are really yummy after a year or so in the box. They start getting real tasty after ~6 months. There's also a box of Belicosos Finos in for a 26 month tour.





Dual-500 said:


> FOLLOW ON POST:
> 
> Nothing on the San Cristobal La Fuerza's or Partagas Serie P No.2's. Getting a little concerned at this point. They show a different type of tracking number on those two. Looks like Air:361065-15056xxx -vs- RE99033xxx3SE that was associated with the Bolivars that arrived. Not sure about that, all were ordered at the same time from the same source.


Well, another arrival today. Now, it's 2 out of 3.

Ordered Fri 10/14 in the evening from source I've used for at least the past 5 years. Ordered separately, but in one online session within 5 minutes of one another.

Bolivar Royal Corona's arrived, shipped on 10/19, arrived signature required on Thursday 10/27, 13 days total, picked them up Friday 10/28 at nearby post office. Tracking number looked like: RE99033xxx3SE

San Cristobal La Fuerza's shipped on 10/18 arrived today 11/7, 24 days total, no signature required, they were sitting in my mail box. Tracking number looked like: Air:361065-15056xxx

Hopefully, the Partagas are close behind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TCstr8 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thems is some Purdy Seegars!
Enjoy:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> View attachment 95833


Nothing beats a cab of shorts!
Enjoy:vs_cool:


----------



## Dual-500

deke said:


> Anybody seeing longer delivery times? My fave has gone to non-tracked shipments. Instead of ordering on a Saturday and getting about a week later, last shipment, (the first after the change) took ~ 2 weeks.





Dual-500 said:


> Let's see, the Bolivar Royal Corona's arrived yesterday, picked 'em up today from the Post Office. Ordered on Fri 10/14 in the evening, shipped on Fri 10/21, arrived Thursday 10/27. Total days 13 - that's about what it's been, even when they issued tracking numbers. I'll let you know when the other two orders arrive.
> 
> Speaking of which....these guys are already zipped up in a 2.5 gal bag with a 65% Boveda bag and in the Wineador for a 14 month stay. Ready in December next year. These things are really yummy after a year or so in the box. They start getting real tasty after ~6 months. There's also a box of Belicosos Finos in for a 26 month tour.





Dual-500 said:


> FOLLOW ON POST:
> 
> Nothing on the San Cristobal La Fuerza's or Partagas Serie P No.2's. Getting a little concerned at this point. They show a different type of tracking number on those two. Looks like Air:361065-15056xxx -vs- RE99033xxx3SE that was associated with the Bolivars that arrived. Not sure about that, all were ordered at the same time from the same source.





Dual-500 said:


> Well, another arrival today. Now, it's 2 out of 3.
> 
> Ordered Fri 10/14 in the evening from source I've used for at least the past 5 years. Ordered separately, but in one online session within 5 minutes of one another.
> 
> Bolivar Royal Corona's arrived, shipped on 10/19, arrived signature required on Thursday 10/27, 13 days total, picked them up Friday 10/28 at nearby post office. Tracking number looked like: RE99033xxx3SE
> 
> San Cristobal La Fuerza's shipped on 10/18 arrived today 11/7, 24 days total, no signature required, they were sitting in my mail box. Tracking number looked like: Air:361065-15056xxx
> 
> Hopefully, the Partagas are close behind.


The Partagas Serie P No.2's finally arrived today, they were sitting in the mail box when I got home from work. Ordered Friday 10/14, shipped 10/19, arrived 11/14 - a full 31 days later. That's the second longest shipping clusterphuk for stogies. Had a box of San Cristobal's that got here about 10 weeks after order. Supplier had already replaced the shipment when they finally arrived - notified him and paid for them. No pictures of the Partagas arrival, I just bagged 'em up and stashed in the Wineador for a 12-24 month seasoning - I'll smoke one next year to determine when they're ready. They look real nice, much like Montecristo No. 2's only a bit lighter wrapper.

Put a couple of more boxes on order yesterday, 11/13. More every day types, San Cristobal La Fuerza's and a box of Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4's. Haven't had any of those particular RYJ's for a while - do like 'em.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

10 cans of 16 Vegueros Mananitas landed yesterday.
They make great stocking stuffers. The season is upon us,no snags 1 week door to door.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 10 cans of 16 Vegueros Mananitas landed yesterday.
> They make great stocking stuffers. The season is upon us,no snags 1 week door to door.


Damn expensive 'stocking stuffers' bro-those tins gotta go for a 100+ a pop--right???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Damn expensive 'stocking stuffers' bro-those tins gotta go for a 100+ a pop--right???


$65 a can Nov special at our friends with the i :wink2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> View attachment 97233


I'm planning on those for Christmas.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

San Cristóbal de La Habana El Príncipe.
Good short smoke for chilly mornings.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cibao Valley

Picked these up at the duty free shop:
Cohiba Siglo IV
HDM Coronations


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cibao Valley said:


> Picked these up at the duty free shop:
> Cohiba Siglo IV
> HDM Coronations


Gotta love Tubo's this time of year. They are great stocking stuffers.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Ranger0282

Ok..For my loyal fans, this is it, the very Last time my fingers will ever type these ole to familiar words. They are being retired permanently from hence to henceforth. Since it has never once worked for me anyway 

@RHONDO....Did I Ever Tell You Just How Much Our Friendship Means To Me.........

Ok...That was it, all done never to be done again

Oh...But the memories we had......

Maybe in a few years it will make a Comeback tour like Guns & Roses


----------



## rockethead26

Ranger0282 said:


> Ok..For my loyal fans, this is it, the very Last time my fingers will ever type these ole to familiar words. They are being retired permanently from hence to henceforth. Since it has never once worked for me anyway
> 
> @RHONDO....Did I Ever Tell You Just How Much Our Friendship Means To Me.........
> 
> Ok...That was it, all done never to be done again
> 
> Oh...But the memories we had......
> 
> Maybe in a few years it will make a Comeback tour like Guns & Roses


Whatever happened to loyalty? :crying:


----------



## Slowpokebill

My first purchase of just of a sample pack to start me off and help me what to buy in the future. Here is sampling of the sample...like all sample packs I'm pretty sure there will be a few that will sit for years because after the first one I may never want to smoke another.

A sampling of part of the sample.


----------



## Rondo

RG Perlas with a couple years rest from a Brother on another site.


----------



## rockethead26

Some more RG's. This time some Petit Coronas.


----------



## Ranger0282

@rockethead26.....N-I-C-E !!!

Would it sound Gay-ish if I said I Love You?

Just doesn't have the same ring to it does it.....................?


----------



## rockethead26

Ranger0282 said:


> @*rockethead26*.....N-I-C-E !!!
> 
> Would it sound Gay-ish if I said I Love You?
> 
> Just doesn't have the same ring to it does it.....................?


:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Keep workin on it Dave you'll find another one. This one ain't it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hmm... maybe I'll stick with non CCs


----------



## Ranger0282

Yeah....I gotta agree with you. It doesn't have the Phasazze I need and am known for. My other phrase was oh so Perfect! It took years of hard work and refinement to come upon those simple but elegant words. Things like this can't be rushed. Leo Tolstoy didn't write War and Peace overnight. ( I had to Google that ) It takes time and thought. I'll work on it and someday I will come upon it's replacement that will WOW everyone who reads it.....

P.S.......It is simply amazing the mindless BullS#&T I can come up with when I feel like crap and haven't slept.


----------



## Bird-Dog

@*Ranger0282* - try this


----------



## Ranger0282

How dare you assume that I would stoop so low that I would plagiarize someone's else's signature saying to get unwitting folks to send me cigars.

But......do you think it would work?................


----------



## Yukoner

Just picked up today ! Some of the wrappers near the foot are a bit nicked, but all of the ones I looked at were and this was a completely sealed box when I bought it. Meh, minor quality control issues in 2012 I'm guessing. Won't affect smokability at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two boxes of HUHC's that took six weeks to make their journey.


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two boxes of HUHC's that took six weeks to make their journey.


Ouch..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sometimes I forget I even had an order coming when they arrive from south of the equator.
Always a nice surprise.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Just got in two bundles of Johnny-O Exclusives custom rolled freshies I special ordered. They are 5 3/4 x 46 perfectos (same vitola as Cuaba Exclusivos). Got a fiver of them in a sampler earlier this year and they were great! So I asked JO to have some more made for me.

He also threw in some Cuban Peso bills. Interesting. I always thought Che could make change of a nine in threes!


----------



## gator_79

Just placed an order for a box of (10) PSD5's, a box of (10) H. Upmann Royal Robusto's, and a box of (10) Monte Petite #2's. I love ordering cigars!!! Now the waiting game.


----------



## UBC03

gator_79 said:


> Just placed an order for a box of (10) PSD5's, a box of (10) H. Upmann Royal Robusto's, and a box of (10) Monte Petite #2's. I love ordering cigars!!! Now the waiting game.


We should hang out..I love receiving cigars.. You order em, I'll receive em..could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Hey @ubco3....you treading into my territory now!


----------



## UBC03

@Ranger0282'''I knew that'd wake you up bro..been checkin every half hour to see when you'd ring in...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Hook, Line and Sinker !! I notice when someone comes in my backyard and tries to steal my chickens!


----------



## UBC03

Ranger0282 said:


> Hook, Line and Sinker !! I notice when someone comes in my backyard and tries to steal my chickens!


Thanks bro . I can always count on you for a laugh..I needed that.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

la Escepcion LE with a few years rest from a fine Brother from another forum. 
Thank you, Artíst.


----------



## Ranger0282

If I turned any Greener I would be a celery stick...................


----------



## gator_79

Also ordered a box (10) PSD5's...Now comes the hard part...


----------



## Rondo

Parti Time :whoo:


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Parti Time :whoo:
> 
> View attachment 99465


Ahem, ahem. Address for said party.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Does my 5 pack of Montecristo Puritos count? Or will I be laughed at?


----------



## csk415

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Does my 5 pack of Montecristo Puritos count? Or will I be laughed at?


Baller.......


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

csk415 said:


> Baller.......


Was that an insult?? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Are you sure they're not fakes?


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

curmudgeonista said:


> Are you sure they're not fakes?


Pretty sure as I bought them at a cigar shop. How would I check though??

I'm not as well versed with Cubans as I'm starting to be with NC's.


----------



## Bird-Dog

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Pretty sure as I bought them at a cigar shop. How would I check though??
> 
> I'm not as well versed with Cubans as I'm starting to be with NC's.


I was kidding.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

curmudgeonista said:


> I was kidding.


*sneaks a lump of coal in your stocking* :grin2:


----------



## Ranger0282

See @curmudgeonista, you come across as so intelligent and serious all the time, no one really takes you as the "Kidding" type. Me, on the other hand...if I say "Hello" everyone thinks I am pushing a load of crap.


----------



## Rondo

Cuaba Salamones 
Parti Lusi
From a fine Brother from another forum.








I have trouble saying no to aged sticks


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> Cuaba Salamones
> 
> Parti Lusi
> 
> From a fine Brother from another forum.
> 
> View attachment 100810
> 
> 
> I have trouble saying no to aged sticks


Not even going to pretend to know what these are. But how could you pass up aged CC's.


----------



## UBC03

Saw that over there..Nice deal @Rondo


----------



## Slowpokebill

Just finished a Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores with a cup of Newman's French roast coffee between sessions of snow blowing. 

Not bad little smoke for when you need a little smoke you don't have to care about. For a long time I have kept some A, Fuente Cuban Corona in my rotation as a cigar for those time when you need a smoke you don't care about if you have to toss it on the ground and grind it into the dirt with your heel. Those are times like when hunting and I'm giving the dogs a rest, yard work or I need something for newbie that wants to try a cigar. I would say the Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores fit that need. It isn't a great stick but it isn't bad stick; they're just okay. It is cheap and decent enough for such occasions. I think I might add box as a tossable but smokeable stick.


----------



## UBC03

Slowpokebill said:


> Just finished a Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores with a cup of Newman's French roast coffee between sessions of snow blowing.
> 
> Not bad little smoke for when you need a little smoke you don't have to care about. For a long time I have kept some A, Fuente Cuban Corona in my rotation as a cigar for those time when you need a smoke you don't care about if you have to toss it on the ground and grind it into the dirt with your heel. Those are times like when hunting and I'm giving the dogs a rest, yard work or I need something for newbie that wants to try a cigar. I would say the Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores fit that need. It isn't a great stick but it isn't bad stick; they're just okay. It is cheap and decent enough for such occasions. I think I might add box as a tossable but smokeable stick.


I add a bundle of those or quinteros to every order.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I pulled in 30 Monte No. 4s. Am I the only one who doesn't really care for the 15 packs. I was kind of bummed to see all that paper with no cedar. I guess 10 little boxes of 3's might come in handy for a day trip or something but I like cabinets or dress boxes much better. Still the price was right.

LEP factory AGO 2015. I have to let these baby's rest. 









Torn now between some Petit Monte No.2, which I do not want the cardboard only or buying another box of Parti Presidentes. I really like the Presidente size and shape. Quite a great stick even with just a couple of years on them.

Maybe I'm overthinking the Monte No.2 thing.

Did anybody else receive a nice leather 2 stick carrier from one of our vendors? I was pleasantly surprised today

I guess I haven't been ordering from them in awhile so this was a pleasant reminder.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

I went online to order a box of Cohiba Piramides Extra, but they are currently out of stock. So I ended up ordering a box of Monte Edmundo's instead. 25 Cigars instead of 10... and they were a few bucks cheaper. I'll probably still get a box of the Cohiba's when they are back in stock unless something else catches my eye.


----------



## gator_79

I also took the advise of Tony and ordered another box of CoRo's.


----------



## rockethead26

Champagne InHand said:


> Did anybody else receive a nice leather 2 stick carrier from one of our vendors? I was pleasantly surprised today
> 
> I guess I haven't been ordering from them in awhile so this was a pleasant reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, a bunch of us did. Quite a nice gift.


----------



## TCstr8

rockethead26 said:


> Yep, a bunch of us did. Quite a nice gift.


Not this guy 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

@gator_79 remember you have friends who love you....


----------



## Champagne InHand

My order arrived so quickly I decided and ordered a 25ct box of Parti Serie D No. 5. Why these cost more than the No.5, will be a thing to contemplate over the coming years. 

Thought quite long about the VR Únicos but like the Monte No.2 the issues of plugged cigars made me rethink. 

I would bet a full third of my Mille Fleurs are plugged in some form. I know that most habanos need to be puffed lightly, but I'm aging and tend to forget when switching back between NCs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Champagne InHand said:


> My order arrived so quickly I decided and ordered a 25ct box of Parti Serie D No. 5. Why these cost more than the No.5, will be a thing to contemplate over the coming years.
> 
> Thought quite long about the VR Únicos but like the Monte No.2 the issues of plugged cigars made me rethink.
> 
> I would bet a full third of my Mille Fleurs are plugged in some form. I know that most habanos need to be puffed lightly, but I'm aging and tend to forget when switching back between NCs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The VR Unicos is one of my favorites, and i don't think I've ever had one plugged to the point of being unsmokable. I've had one or two that were a little tight but that's it. As for the Monte #2, I've had a few, that's was the deciding factor in getting a box of Edmundos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I pulled in 30 Monte No. 4s. Am I the only one who doesn't really care for the 15 packs. I was kind of bummed to see all that paper with no cedar. I guess 10 little boxes of 3's might come in handy for a day trip or something but I like cabinets or dress boxes much better. Still the price was right.
> 
> LEP factory AGO 2015. I have to let these baby's rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torn now between some Petit Monte No.2, which I do not want the cardboard only or buying another box of Parti Presidentes. I really like the Presidente size and shape. Quite a great stick even with just a couple of years on them.
> 
> Maybe I'm overthinking the Monte No.2 thing.
> 
> Did anybody else receive a nice leather 2 stick carrier from one of our vendors? I was pleasantly surprised today
> 
> I guess I haven't been ordering from them in awhile so this was a pleasant reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Ravi is a class act always sends something around the holidays.


----------



## Navistar

Grabbed a box of 2013 Du Maire to keep at work. Look great and perfect size. Hope they smoke well. Love the SLB to keep in my office


----------



## Slowpokebill

My first box of Partagas Petite Coronas Especiales box code SGA FEB 16


----------



## Champagne InHand

Slowpokebill said:


> My first box of Partagas Petite Coronas Especiales box code SGA FEB 16


Prices on these are almost too good to pass on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euro

The last Cuban cigars I bought well, that was a pack of the Cohiba Shorts, whoa it's a 20 min smoke but its a 20 minute of pure enjoyment. Extremely sweet, tastes like cinnamon with a hint of cotton candy. The only thing I didn't like was the price, 15 euro for a pack with 10 cigarillos.

My next purchase will be a box of 10pcs H. Upmann Magnum 50. I always wanted to try that one out.


----------



## chadderkdawg

Grabbed a 5er of Siglo IV when I was in mexico last month.


----------



## UBC03

chadderkdawg said:


> Grabbed a 5er of Siglo IV when I was in mexico last month.


If possible..We love pics


----------



## chadderkdawg

UBC03 said:


> If possible..We love pics


Hmmm I didn't take any... this nice fellow on the beach sold them to me from a glasstop case for a really good deal!!

JK, bought it from a properly labeled box from a real cigar shop for a real price.


----------



## UBC03

chadderkdawg said:


> Hmmm I didn't take any... this nice fellow on the beach sold them to me from a glasstop case for a really good deal!!
> 
> JK, bought it from a properly labeled box from a real cigar shop for a real price.


I was like..oh no..

You got me on that one for sure..
Stick around here and you'll see that happens more than you think it would.


----------



## WABOOM

Shorts. May '15


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos #2, Mar '16 ETP


----------



## Navistar

I have been liking me some Bolivar


----------



## MaxG

Bolivar Tubos #2, ULA JUN 15
RyJ Mille Fleurs, PLA JUN 15


- MG


----------



## Shunamaji

RASCC POS ABR 07

















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Almost 10 years on those puppies.


----------



## Rondo

Erdm choix supreme from '09 
Upmann no2 fiver from '16 
from a fine Brother on another forum.


----------



## Ranger0282

I am going to be cremated when I die and I told the wife to put a H Upmann 46 in my mouth before they roll my box in that big burner.


----------



## poppajon75

I enjoy these little smokes. Both are the same codes too.


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> I enjoy these little smokes. Both are the same codes too.


People rag on these little guys but I'd put em up against most ncs at 5x's the price.


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> People rag on these little guys but I'd put em up against most ncs at 5x's the price.


You really can't beat them for the $$$.
To me, they're a great value.


----------



## Regiampiero

poppajon75 said:


> You really can't beat them for the $$$.
> To me, they're a great value.


I can't tell which size they are from the photos. Are they favoritos or breva?

Edit. Never mind, I think I see they're the Pettit quinteros now. I'm surprised they're from 2014, I always thought those local blend weren't kept that long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Regiampiero said:


> I can't tell which size they are from the photos. Are they favoritos or breva?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Petite Quintero. 4 1/8"× 43rg.


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> I can't tell which size they are from the photos. Are they favoritos or breva?
> 
> Edit. Never mind, I think I see they're the Pettit quinteros now. I'm surprised they're from 2014, I always thought those local blend weren't kept that long.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The last couple bundles I got were 05/14.


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> The last couple bundles I got were 05/14.


Yep, plenty of 2014 Quits still available. I see some 2013 Favoritos still making their way through the system too, in case you're in a stocking-up mood.


----------



## Regiampiero

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, plenty of 2014 Quits still available. I see some 2013 Favoritos still making their way through the system too, in case you're in a stocking-up mood.


Good to know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Vegas Robaina Famosa's, and Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Box of RASS if it ever gets here LOL!


----------



## gator_79

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Box of RASS if it ever gets here LOL!


My recent purchases have been arriving in record time. Good luck brother!


----------



## acitalianman13

Picked these up from lcdh in cancun can't wait to try one still haven't.


----------



## TCstr8

Not a purchase, and not necessarily a bomb, but some winnings from some football bets, compliments of @UBC03. Thanks Dino, think I've only had one of these. Looking forward to lighting them on fire (not at the same time of course)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

acitalianman13 said:


> Picked these up from lcdh in cancun can't wait to try one still haven't.


How were the prices, compared to online vendors?


----------



## acitalianman13

talisker10 said:


> How were the prices, compared to online vendors?


A lot higher sadly


----------



## rockethead26

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro from a box split.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

rockethead26 said:


> Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro from a box split.


I keep hearing good things about those - I need a PM the next time you all are doing some box splits.


----------



## Bird-Dog

rockethead26 said:


> Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro from a box split.


Got mine in today too. Lovely.

Trying to gain perspective on those from a photo is like looking at the Grand Canyon through the wrong end of a telescope. They're MASSIVE!



SoCal Gunner said:


> I keep hearing good things about those - I need a PM the next time you all are doing some box splits.


Wasn't our deal. Just joiners-in.


----------



## rockethead26

curmudgeonista said:


> Got mine in today too. Lovely.
> 
> Trying to gain perspective on those from a photo is like looking at the Grand Canyon through the wrong end of a telescope. They're MASSIVE!


Agreed. These are my first Churchill sized cigars. I think they're two hour smokes. Gotta find the right time. How long you gonna let them rest before you try one, Jack?


----------



## rockethead26

SoCal Gunner said:


> I keep hearing good things about those - I need a PM the next time you all are doing some box splits.


I'll see what I can do, but as Jack said, we were just lucky joiners. The deal was done in 5 minutes.


----------



## Bird-Dog

rockethead26 said:


> Agreed. These are my first Churchill sized cigars. I think they're two hour smokes. Gotta find the right time. How long you gonna let them rest before you try one, Jack?


Double Corona, or Prominentes in factory-speak. Even bigger than a Churchill by a bit.

Hadn't even thought about how long to rest 'em. It may be a long time before the right confluence of inspiration, occasion, location, and duration comes along! So, mmmm, maybe this weekend? :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of boxes of Super Partagas from our friends with the i Hav to grab some more at 75 a box you just can't go wrong.:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Couple of boxes of Super Partagas from our friends with the i Hav to grab some more at 75 a box you just can't go wrong.:vs_cool:


Have you smoked those before? I'm thinking about my next order - something in Partagas. Was going with the shorts, maybe a cab. But I definitely noticed the price on the Supers. How do they compare to other Parti smokes?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Joe Sticks said:


> Have you smoked those before? I'm thinking about my next order - something in Partagas. Was going with the shorts, maybe a cab. But I definitely noticed the price on the Supers. How do they compare to other Parti smokes?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was wondering that too.. The term hand made in the listing made me back off. Are they as consistent? The machine bunching had me concerned.


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> I was wondering that too.. The term hand made in the listing made me back off. Are they as consistent? The machine bunching had me concerned.


Up until 2002 Partagas Supers were machine made. But since then they are totally handmade with long-filler. I suppose 15-years has not been enough time to get the word out (???), because people still talk about them being machine-made (or, case in point, "machine bunched"). For that reason, and to differentiate from older stock of MM's that could still be floating around vintage offerings, vendors often specify "handmade" on these.

This applies to a whole class of CC's, cigars that once-upon-a-time were MM's, but have been "_Totalmente a mano"_ from 2003 onward. Partagas and RyJ have the most extensive number of previously MM's that are now long-filler handmades, but there are also some in lines like Upmann, HdM, and Punch.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Up until 2002 Partagas Supers were machine made. But since then they are totally handmade with long-filler. I suppose 15-years has not been enough time to get the word out (???), because people still talk about them being machine-made (or, case in point, "machine bunched"). For that reason, and to differentiate from older stock of MM's that could still be floating around vintage offerings, vendors often specify "handmade" on these.
> 
> This applies to a whole class of CC's, cigars that once-upon-a-time were MM's, but have been "_Totalmente a mano"_ from 2003 onward. Partagas and RyJ have the most extensive number of previously MM's that are now long-filler handmades, but their are also some in lines like Upmann, HdM, and Punch.


The place I order from still has them listed as hand made. The place Tony orders from didn't have them listed that way..That's why I asked.. What's the deal with that.


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> The place I order from still has them listed as hand made. The place Tony orders from didn't have them listed that way..That's why I asked.. What's the deal with that.


They're all handmade now. Like I said, there may still be some vintage pre-2003 machine-mades floating around. But more likely, they like to specify "handmade" because some people still think they're machine made BECAUSE THEY READ IT ON THE INTERNET (dated info). Also, a lot of those listings were originally created years ago when both types were still prevalent in vendor warehouses.

BTW, the MM's didn't suck. If you do find some vintage ones, aged for over 15-years now, I don't think you're going to get them for $75 a box!

EDIT: Got it now Dino? If so, go directly to "Noob mistakes" and post a confession! They are not machine-bunched, regardless of what you may have read on the Internet. >


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> They're all handmade now. Like I said, there may still be some vintage pre-2003 machine-mades floating around. But more likely, they like to specify "handmade" because some people still think they're machine made BECAUSE THEY READ IT ON THE INTERNET (dated info). Also, a lot of those listings were originally created years ago when both types were still prevalent in vendor warehouses.
> 
> BTW, the MM's didn't suck. If you do find some vintage ones, aged for over 15-years now, I don't think you're going to get them for $75 a box!
> 
> EDIT: Got it now Dino? If so, go directly to "Noob mistakes" and post a confession! They are not machine-bunched, regardless of what you may have read on the Internet. >


Fine fine fine...I knew from my life of buying cheapies there's a difference between hand made and hand rolled...just checkin to see if a human touched anything other than the wrapper.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Joe Sticks said:


> Have you smoked those before? I'm thinking about my next order - something in Partagas. Was going with the shorts, maybe a cab. But I definitely noticed the price on the Supers. How do they compare to other Parti smokes?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have had them many times before. They are a good solid cheap smoke for times like winter.
Nothing like Piedra or Quints or Guantanamera etc.

:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have had them many times before. They are a good solid cheap smoke for times like winter.
> Nothing like Piedra or Quints or Guantanamera etc.
> 
> :vs_cool:


Easy beatin up on my jlps and quints.lol. .Just added some to my cart for golf season..


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Easy beatin up on my jlps and quints.lol. .Just added some to my cart for golf season..


It is pretty easy, isn't it?


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> It is pretty easy, isn't it?


Fine I changed my order. I have 2 or three bundles of each stockpiled anyway.. ..


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Valentines day!:vs_cool:





Took one for the road!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Valentines day!:vs_cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took one for the road!:vs_cool:


For me , you shouldn't have...But you did get me my two favorite things..


----------



## woodted

Is it legal to talk about the doughnut vendor here?


----------



## UBC03

woodted said:


> Is it legal to talk about the doughnut vendor here?


Donut vendors are fine..Just can't discuss restaurants that make Cuban sandwiches.


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Ranger0282

My Life is Simple and In Order
#1..God
#2 My Wife
#3 My Kids & Grandkids
#3 1/3 WARM KRISPY KREME GLAZED DOUGHNTS
#3 3/4 H Upmann 46 mag.
#4 Deer Hunting
etc etc


----------



## Engineer99

If these box codes line up with the same two box deal I just ordered this afternoon, I'm a really happy camper.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Engineer99 said:


> If these box codes line up with the same two box deal I just ordered this afternoon, I'm a really happy camper.


I think I know which vendor you're talking about that has a two-box deal going. Sorry to say, my HUPC's did not come from there. Rather from a dealer that allows box code requests, and happily they were able to comply with mine for the LUB's. But, ya' never know!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I think I know which vendor you're talking about that has a two-box deal going. Sorry to say, my HUPC's did not come from there. Rather from a dealer that allows box code requests, and happily they were able to comply with mine for the LUB's. But, ya' never know!


Not to rain on your parade. But you know box codes are randomly generated for quite some time now. In short they mean very little compared to the old days.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Not to rain on your parade. But you know box codes are randomly generated for quite some time now. In short they mean very little compared to the old days.:vs_cool:


True in part. But it's pretty well established that for the last few years LUB is the code for the H.Upmann factory itself. And I have been smoking on an LUB MAY 14 box of HUPC's for 6-mos that are fantastic! Not to mention 2013-14 LUB's in HUHC's and Mag46's that have proven themselves to be outstanding. I don't put all my faith in box codes, but when I get a good one I know it!


----------



## Engineer99

curmudgeonista said:


> I think I know which vendor you're talking about that has a two-box deal going. Sorry to say, my HUPC's did not come from there. Rather from a dealer that allows box code requests, and happily they were able to comply with mine for the LUB's. But, ya' never know!


I've read that lots of folks are stocking up now that they're on the deletion list. Reading posts where guys are ordering 4-5 boxes at a time. I saw these were on special an the other vendor at about $10 per box less, so I bit. I also just received my two boxes of RG Perlas from the same sale that are about $15 less than the already amazing two box special at the other vendor.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Engineer99 said:


> I've read that lots of folks are stocking up now that they're on the deletion list. Reading posts where guys are ordering 4-5 boxes at a time. I saw these were on special an the other vendor at about $10 per box less, so I bit. I also just received my two boxes of RG Perlas from the same sale that are about $15 less than the already amazing two box special at the other vendor.


Agreed. I'm trying to stock up too. I don't remember if I saw the 2fer there when I ordered these almost a month ago. But I did check single box pricing on that site and few others, ultimately deciding it was a worth a few bucks more to get the box code I wanted. Particularly so since I've got a few boxes already and will lay these down for a long rest.

OTOH, I'm also smoking on a blind-purchase box of HUPC's with an MEG code that are very good too. So, you probably can't go too far wrong with them regardless.


----------



## rockethead26

Wish I had room...


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey guys if you had to choose one box of cubans that is affordable (unlike a behike) and a fantastic smoke what would you recommend? Looking to pick me up a box but need some recommendations.


----------



## UBC03

Bolivar corona juniors are a great handshake order.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey guys if you had to choose one box of cubans that is affordable (unlike a behike) and a fantastic smoke what would you recommend? Looking to pick me up a box but need some recommendations.


If your talking about a cigar that does not break the bank and that you can hand out.
[There are specials] :wink2: some Super Partagas on the way and they only cost $75 a box.:vs_cool:

[Mod edit]


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Joe Sticks

Rondo said:


> View attachment 106202


Those look gorgeous !


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 106202


Those are pretty bro.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks. My first El Laguito box purchase.
I finally got lucky at the Ozfest.


----------



## acitalianman13

Decided to go with partagas serie D no.4 box of 10 can't wait how much time should I let it rest before smoking them ?


----------



## avitti

acitalianman13 said:


> Decided to go with partagas serie D no.4 box of 10 can't wait how much time should I let it rest before smoking them ?


Rule of thumb-1 week rest for every 1 day in transit


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Thanks. My first El Laguito box purchase.
> I finally got lucky at the Ozfest.


Watch it Rondo Jack just spanked me for giving hints about vendors.:frown2:
I know your intent is not to put Puff in harms way, as it was not mine.
But the way it was explained to me is.
It's not what you say it is how others may perceive it.
Personally i don't get it but just wanted to warn you as not to see you in harms way.
Your a nice guy peace my brother!


----------



## Rondo

You saying I wasn't there?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Watch it Rondo Jack just spanked me for giving hints about vendors.:frown2:
> I know your intent is not to put Puff in harms way, as it was not mine.
> But the way it was explained to me is.
> It's not what you say it is how others may perceive it.
> Personally i don't get it but just wanted to warn you as not to see you in harms way.
> Your a nice guy peace my brother!


Well, it went over my head, not that-that is saying much...
BTW - when I went to Ozzfest, there was a lot of stuff being smoked, but I don't think a cigar was one of them.


----------



## avitti

Rondo said:


> You saying I wasn't there?
> 
> View attachment 106377


Now that's funny.....


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Watch it Rondo Jack just spanked me for giving hints about vendors.:frown2:
> I know your intent is not to put Puff in harms way, as it was not mine.
> But the way it was explained to me is.
> It's not what you say it is how others may perceive it.
> Personally i don't get it but just wanted to warn you as not to see you in harms way.
> Your a nice guy peace my brother!


Judgement call Tony. If anyone asks what he means by it I'm gonna' have to slap @Rondo's wrist too. In the meantime it was not a play on the actual name of anything. So IMO it's on the right side of the line, though just barely.

Besides which, I know @Rondo is like your drunk buddy at the bar that'll walk up and put a pink paper umbrella in your Glenfiddich rocks just to see if you're gonna' laugh or punch him.

Now if you want to refer to your favorite as LancyFest, I'm okay with it. But again, if people start asking for clarification instead of just nodding along it's all gotta' stop and the pink paper umbrellas go back behind the bar until someone's lady orders a Cosmo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Judgement call Tony. If anyone asks what he means by it I'm gonna' have to slap @Rondo's wrist too. In the meantime it was not a play on the actual name of anything. So IMO it's on the right side of the line, though just barely.
> 
> Besides which, I know @Rondo is like your drunk buddy at the bar that'll walk up and put a pink paper umbrella in your Glenfiddich rocks just to see if you're gonna' laugh or punch him.
> 
> Now if you want to refer to your favorite as LancyFest, I'm okay with it. But again, if people start asking for clarification instead of just nodding along it's all gotta' stop and the pink paper umbrellas go back behind the bar until someone's lady orders a Cosmo.


Look Jack I understand what you are saying. But with all due respect implying what someone was trying to say. By a bunch of letters randomly put together not spelling the correct word. Is ludicrous the only people that would know what it meant are those that know the correct name. Or have seen the correct name cause they are already in the game. And that misspelled name which could be perceived as a typo, the possibilities are endless. Placing no liabilities on anyone at PUFF now mine was an honest typo that's my story and i am sticking to it. I have no desire to speak sources on any open forum that's just plain old dumb. Hell i was against the Cuban purchase thread with pictures sometimes of customs stamps and shipping label practices. That being said i am in someone else's house. I am old school and obey the rules, for the most part least ways. I will be sure to double check all my posts the whole 2 a day i do post. To be sure they are spelled properly for fear of beheading.:vs_laugh:
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> And that misspelled name which could be perceived as a typo, the possibilities are endless. Placing no liabilities on anyone at PUFF now mine was an honest typo that's my story and i am sticking to it.


I may have believed you, if it wasn't for the wink wink emoji after the " typo "...lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I noticed these two boxes that just landed are the same box code and have very dark wrappers for Partagas.
I prefer the dark wrappers personally, i think Jack might be onto something here. Maybe there is something to this box code thing. I feel another order coming on:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I noticed these two boxes that just landed are the same box code and have very dark wrappers for Partagas.
> I prefer the dark wrappers personally, i think Jack might be onto something here. Maybe there is something to this box code thing. I feel another order coming on:vs_cool:


Beauties! What dem are? Super-P's?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Beauties! What dem are? Super-P's?


Yes good winter smokes, I was gonna order two more. But i just order Serie P#2's the nice weather is here almost.
Time for the bigger better Seegars me thinks.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes good winter smokes, I was gonna order two more. But i just order Serie P#2's the nice weather is here almost.
> Time for the bigger better Seegars me thinks.:vs_cool:


Got another box of those on-the-water and just landed a couple of boxes of Habaneros. Same page, sort of. But budget Partagas are daily fare for me regardless of the season. Shorts, PCE, PMF, Aristos, Habaneros, Super-P's, Corona Seniors, all good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Got another box of those on-the-water and just landed a couple of boxes of Habaneros. Same page, sort of. But budget Partagas are daily fare for me regardless of the season. Shorts, PCE, PMF, Aristos, Habaneros, Super-P's, Corona Seniors, all good.
> 
> View attachment 106666
> 
> 
> View attachment 106674


You know aside from shorts i am new to the Budget Partagas. I just recently grabbed boxes of these because. 1 its winter 2 they are to cheap not to try. What gets me now is i have opened another door right down this slippery slope we all travel. I like these better than the shorts i have smoked through 3 boxes this winter and they are all great. I now find myself window shopping cheap smokes. As they do offer another version of Cuban Twang IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know aside from shorts i am new to the Budget Partagas. I just recently grabbed boxes of these because. 1 its winter 2 they are to cheap not to try. What gets me now is i have opened another door right down this slippery slope we all travel. I like these better than the shorts i have smoked through 3 boxes this winter and they are all great. I now find myself window shopping cheap smokes. As they do offer another version of Cuban Twang IMHO.:vs_cool:


I started a thread a while back that might be worth checking out...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-cc-hits-under-5-00-a.html

Maybe time for a thread just focusing on the Partagas budget line too, since there are so many. There are certainly similarities across the different vitolas, but also differences. For example, I find the Super-P's rather distinct in that I get darker notes like espresso and baking chocolate, which also manifests in seeming fuller bodied. Whereas, IMO the PMF's offer sweeter hints of milk chocolate, coffee with cream, and vanilla, hence coming across a notch down at med-full. Might be fun to do some camparos throughout the series.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Joe Sticks

curmudgeonista said:


> I started a thread a while back that might be worth checking out...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-cc-hits-under-5-00-a.html
> 
> Maybe time for a thread just focusing on the Partagas budget line too, since there are so many. There are certainly similarities across the different vitolas, but also differences. For example, I find the Super-P's rather distinct in that I get darker notes like espresso and baking chocolate, which also manifests in seeming fuller bodied. Whereas, IMO the PMF's offer sweeter hints of milk chocolate, coffee with cream, and vanilla, hence coming across a notch down at med-full. Might be fun to do some camparos throughout the series.


Would be very interested in what habanos vets might say in terms of the budget Partis, and also how they compare to other Partagas cigars. Cost and time factors sure make these attractive.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just ordered 2 boxes of Parti Serie E no. 2, and a box of Monte No.2 Petite. I can't wait to start aging them. Good deals too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer99

Most I've bought in a month. Deals too good to pass up, plus a few boxes from 2017 deletions list.


----------



## UBC03

Engineer99 said:


> Most I've bought in a month. Deals too good to pass up, plus a few boxes from 2017 deletions list.


Nice


----------



## bpegler

A bundle of Reynaldo Maravillas:










9 1/2"x55 RG. Even for me, that's a big cigar.

Compared to a Cohiba Robusto:










Rey is probably rolling the strongest of the custom rolls coming out of Havana right now. But they're delicious, like old Cuban blends.


----------



## Champagne InHand

bpegler said:


> A bundle of Reynaldo Maravillas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 1/2"x55 RG. Even for me, that's a big cigar.
> 
> Compared to a Cohiba Robusto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rey is probably rolling the strongest of the custom rolls coming out of Havana right now. But they're delicious, like old Cuban blends.


Those are likely g enough to qualify as wands from Harry Potter and used by Mad Eye Moody.

Customs are nice but I have a hard time with the length of Gigantes and such. Of course if you have a few hours to spare, I would bet these would smoke nicely.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Nice


Just curious. What marques are the PCs?

I have pretty limited myself to the marques I am comfortable with, but I should try a few more.

My choices,
Partí
Boli,
RA
H.Upmann
Monte
Limited Cohiba

Now I'm trying a few more
RyJ
SCdH

Need to grab some Trinidad, VR, maybe PL

Sadly I could smoke Partí and Boli and be happy as a pig in $hit. But I should branch out. A friend is a die hard Quintero y hermano fan, but he's in Oz and a pensioner. I can't tell if that's why he likes them so much.

Just curious though. Didn't recognize them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Champagne InHand said:


> Those are likely g enough to qualify as wands from Harry Potter and used by Mad Eye Moody.
> 
> Customs are nice but I have a hard time with the length of Gigantes and such. Of course if you have a few hours to spare, I would bet these would smoke nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These are poker night cigars, 4 hours of pleasure and the envy of my buddies.


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Sadly I could smoke Partí and Boli and be happy as a pig in $hit. But I should branch out. A friend is a die hard Quintero y hermano fan, but he's in Oz and a pensioner. I can't tell if that's why he likes them so much.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree with the bcjs and the parti..I had a box of RASC in my cart with my usual add-on. Two dogs to the vet on the same day wiped that out.

I always add on a double bundle of Quintero y Quintero or a double bundle of JLPs . The last couple times it's been quints. I smoke mainly on the course, in the truck, or fishing. These little guys, for less than 2$ s stick, do their job. I'd put em up against most 8 - 10$ Ncs.

Sure, they're short filler but I'm not ashamed. The guys I hand em out to have no idea what a short filler is anyway ,even after I explained it. My advice is v cut or punch. Limits the little pieces of baccy gettin in your mouth. It doesn't bother me but it's annoying to singe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> A bundle of Reynaldo Maravillas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 1/2"x55 RG. Even for me, that's a big cigar.
> 
> Compared to a Cohiba Robusto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rey is probably rolling the strongest of the custom rolls coming out of Havana right now. But they're delicious, like old Cuban blends.


Them's is some Purdy SEEGARS!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Engineer99 said:


> Most I've bought in a month. Deals too good to pass up, plus a few boxes from 2017 deletions list.





Champagne InHand said:


> Just curious. What marques are the PCs?


I believe those would be H.Upmann PC's.


----------



## Vallac

Just bought a 5 pack of Cohiba Corona Especiales ... they should be in tomorrow, looking forward to trying one.


----------



## Vallac

My Mrs is gonna cut me up ... my regular online store just got in some Trinidad Topes EL 2016. Needless to say, I have some on order


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Vallac said:


> My Mrs is gonna cut me up ... my regular online store just got in some Trinidad Topes EL 2016. Needless to say, I have some on order


Yeouch! Just took a quick peek - you better hide.


----------



## Joe Sticks

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yeouch! Just took a quick peek - you better hide.


It looks even worse when quoted in Aussie dollars !


----------



## Vallac

Joe Sticks said:


> It looks even worse when quoted in Aussie dollars !


Yeah .... we go through a lot of hurt here to enjoy cigars ... too many taxes and duties


----------



## Champagne InHand

Unicos on their way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Tupperware wasn't cutting it anymore, so I bought this:










Then found these in a private sale:










Plus a box of Partagas SuperP's and Monte #5's in the mail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

^ wow


----------



## acitalianman13

Partagas serie D no.4


----------



## Champagne InHand

acitalianman13 said:


> Partagas serie D no.4


Never a bad purchase.

So while I like many NCs sticks I am getting to a point where the economics are just pushing me deeper into CC boxes. I probably have enough to keep a 3 year rotation of just CCs. Anybody else just burning through their NC boxes waiting to have a good 5 year rotation? I know Rondo and I spoke of this once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

Alex and AM customs....get them while you can!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Partí Serie E No. 2 boxes of 5 , ETP AGO 16









Plus,
Monte Petit No. 2, ETG NOV 13








Looks pretty tasty. Pretty happy about a 2013 age date. Might be able to smoke these in Summer. Weird that a Bóveda 69 included but not in the same shrink wrap as the sticks. Thoughtful effort though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Champagne InHand said:


> Partí Serie E No. 2 boxes of 5 , ETP AGO 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus,
> Monte Petit No. 2, ETG NOV 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty tasty. Pretty happy about a 2013 age date. Might be able to smoke these in Summer. Weird that a Bóveda 69 included but not in the same shrink wrap as the sticks. Thoughtful effort though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey is that plume on first montecristo ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## WABOOM

Super Partagas. ALO Mar 2016
Shipped on 3-1 and got them today. Wow.


----------



## Shunamaji

RyJ Wide Churchill ENE 16









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey is that plume on first montecristo ?


It is. Nicely aged. I did wipe them down just in case there were any spores but I'm a bit OCD that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

After really enjoying a Monte No. 4 I decided to order a box from Ravi. Got to keep up good relationships. 

I'm looking forward to them. My únicos shipped yesterday from my other supplier. 

Lots of fun on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Cañonzoas and Sublimes
Alex custom rolls from the hotel Comodoro


----------



## bpegler

Rondo said:


> Cañonzoas and Sublimes
> 
> Alex custom rolls from the hotel Comodoro


Great stuff. Alex customs are really special.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Cañonzoas and Sublimes
> Alex custom rolls from the hotel Comodoro


Heard nothing but great things about them enjoy bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

A few of these are birthday smokes next month :grin2: Just wish I could smell these at the moment with my cold.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just had these dropped off from a friend who just came back from the island. Time to put them away for later this year or next. These will be my first RyJ short churchills, the others I've had and enjoyed. The singles are RyJ Mille Fleurs.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Damn those Trinidads look good. I haven't had the pleasure of enjoying that marque yet but they look delicious. 

I ordered 2 boxes of 15, of the Montecristo Petit No.2. I like this cigar and the price was very nice. I think $5 per for these can't be beat in a NCs format. 

For that price I am looking at an AF SS a those just don't thrill me any more. Since I'm heading back to Nica in late May, I will be bring some sticks back home, but CCs are good reliable and in my wheelhouse for the most part.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Damn those Trinidads look good. I haven't had the pleasure of enjoying that marque yet but they look delicious.
> 
> I ordered 2 boxes of 15, of the Montecristo Petit No.2. I like this cigar and the price was very nice. I think $5 per for these can't be beat in a NCs format.
> 
> For that price I am looking at an AF SS a those just don't thrill me any more. Since I'm heading back to Nica in late May, I will be bring some sticks back home, but CCs are good reliable and in my wheelhouse for the most part.


I have been wanting to try the Topes 
But for what they are asking for a box of 12.
I'll be polite and lets just say I'll pass:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo

More custom rolls


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided to order some aged Monte No.3. Figured it time to see what a 10 year old Monte tastes like. 

Was hung up on the Montes and Trinidad Coloniales. Aged. Montes won out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As you will notice the same exact box codes. Notice the difference in wrapper colors. Not only that they smell totally different.
The dark wrappers give of that real strong chicken coupe/ barnyard smell. The lighter wrappers giving off coffee and nuts so much for box codes lol. Can't wait to smoke them and see if they are that different. If they in fact are i may have to do a side by side review. Cant remember last time i did one of those.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As you will notice the same exact box codes. Notice the difference in wrapper colors. Not only that they smell totally different.
> The dark wrappers give of that real strong chicken coupe/ barnyard smell. The lighter wrappers giving off coffee and nuts so much for box codes lol. Can't wait to smoke them and see if they are that different. If they in fact are i may have to do a side by side review. Cant remember last time i did one of those.:vs_cool:


Different batches of wrapper leaf hardly makes the factory inconsistent. TOS is the latest code for La Corona factory, the main producer of Hoyo. Consider yourself lucky. I'm betting boxes will be very good, with fewer flaws than might be the case coming out of a satellite production facility.


----------



## avitti

curmudgeonista said:


> Different batches of wrapper leaf hardly makes the factory inconsistent. TOS is the latest code for La Corona factory, the main producer of Hoyo. Consider yourself lucky. I'm betting boxes will be very good, with fewer flaws than might be the case coming out of a satellite production facility.


I agree Jack-just like snowflakes no 2 tobacco plants are exactly alike although they are similar. The roller gets his binder,filler and wrapper leaves and medio tiempo if cigar calls for them.They roll their allotment--the cigars are put on a big table and the picker/boxer places them in the box left to right darker to lighter wrapper shades.
Under those guidelines it's pretty easy to get a box of darker and a box of lighter wrappers with the same box codes.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MrCrowley39

So I went into a localish (hour drive one way) B&M looking to pick up some house blends - trying to stock up for the season. As I chat with the store owner's son to catch up after a few months of not buying due to being an outside smoker and it was winter time, I ask for the usual Nicaraguan house blends and he tells they now have Cuban house blends. Picked up a couple Robustos, a couple Torpedoes and a Lancero (my first). Can't wait to try them.







,

Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer99

My second two box order of HUPC arrived this afternoon...All four look like this one and have the same Box date of MEG MAR16.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Rondo said:


> View attachment 109938
> 
> 
> View attachment 109946


This is exactly why I'm planning a trip to the island next year! I want to experience the many custom rolls!

Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MrCrowley39 said:


> This is exactly why I'm planning a trip to the island next year! I want to experience the many custom rolls!
> 
> Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


I've decided to keep my marriage intact that we will Taronger of the cruise ships that does a day stop over In Havana. Hopefully any if you will know te right places to visit as I've been told there are many, many Indonesian counterfeits sold in Havana each year. I wouldn't mind trying some custom rolled cigars but I have to wonder if they are made of te better Vuelta tobacco and where the leaves are aged and the details.

I hate to be a stickler but Habanos SA is a government monopoly. I know the food growers are now allowed to keep some of their extra produce for sale at daily farmers markets to sell to people that open their homes as restaurants for one meal a day and such but with tobacco I want to know their stuff is legit. 
I get plenty of torcedores live in Havana and can roll a smoke. It's just a concern on the provenance of the tobacco that I'm concerned with as I would bet that Habanos SA keeps fairly good accounting of the tobacco crops as well as owning the warehouses needed to supply the government owned factories.

If anybody has a quick tidbit of knowledge it's lik to this, I would appreciate it.

I get that you can habrá very small tabacalera as I saw in Nica, but you need a reliable supply chain in order to have some consistent legit cigars out of Cuba. I would love to have the info.

In Nica many of the tabacaleras stay open an extra hour to roll cigars for the cafe and casinos in Esteli. The cigars are good, but lack the niceties like triple caps ad such. That being said two house blended cigars were great and held their ash longer than any cigar I have actually bought boxes of or have ever smoked and without really trying. One was very much the similar taste to the prized Opus X line and cost 3 bucks for a full corona sized stick.

I want to learn how this is done in Cuba as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Different batches of wrapper leaf hardly makes the factory inconsistent. TOS is the latest code for La Corona factory, the main producer of Hoyo. Consider yourself lucky. I'm betting boxes will be very good, with fewer flaws than might be the case coming out of a satellite production facility.


 Smoked a dark wrapper last night, true to its aroma. The main impressions were hay and barnyard with loads of Twang in the last 1/2. Just finished a light colored wrapper one this morning. Its main impressions were chocolate and nuts and sweetness no Twang no hay. If i had smoked these two cigars without bands in a blind taste test. I would have never guessed they came from the same lot for lack of a better term. Let alone the same box code this confirms IMHO and the opinion of many of us FOG'S. That box codes mean absolutely nothing these days. Unlike the old days when box codes were sought for consistency throughout the Marca Vitola.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoked a dark wrapper last night, true to its aroma. The main impressions were hay and barnyard with loads of Twang in the last 1/2. Just finished a light colored wrapper one this morning. Its main impressions were chocolate and nuts and sweetness no Twang no hay. If i had smoked these two cigars without bands in a blind taste test. I would have never guessed they came from the same lot for lack of a better term. Let alone the same box code this confirms IMHO and the opinion of many of us FOG'S. That box codes mean absolutely nothing these days. Unlike the old days when box codes were sought for consistency throughout the Marca Vitola.:vs_cool:


I get it. But we're talking a whole month's worth of production sharing the same code. Like @*avitti* said, cigars are individuals. There are going to be variances. And Cuba is Cuba, after all. I think what you get from main factories is better QC and more consistently good tobacco (even if it isn't always the same tobacco, it is good tobacco).

None of this is chiselled in stone. But I do not think it's a coincidence that cigars whose production is regularly spread over a great number of different factories also have a reputation for being inconsistent. Monte #2 & #4 are key examples.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I get it. But we're talking a whole month's worth of production sharing the same code. Like @*avitti* said, cigars are individuals. There are going to be variances. And Cuba is Cuba, after all. I think what you get from main factories is better QC and more consistently good tobacco (even if it isn't always the same tobacco, it is good tobacco).
> 
> None of this is chiselled in stone. But I do not think it's a coincidence that cigars whose production is regularly spread over a great number of different factories also have a reputation for being inconsistent. Monte #2 & #4 are key examples.


Jeez Jack i guess i dunno maybe this as a model holds true to some degree. In my mind i always thought that cigars no matter where they are produced. Are victims to the tobacco at hand at the time of rolling. That being said i personally have never smoked a bad Cuban Cigar. I have smoked Cuban cigars that disappointed me only because of what i was expecting. Experience and knowledge is a double edged sword. Its like going to the movies and seeing a Arnold Schwarzenegger film. Expecting to see the Terminator. Instead the movie turns out to be like Herbie the love bug. Not bad in the classical sense just not what one had expected.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez Jack i guess i dunno maybe this as a model holds true to some degree. In my mind i always thought that cigars no matter where they are produced. Are victims to the tobacco at hand at the time of rolling. That being said i personally have never smoked a bad Cuban Cigar. I have smoked Cuban cigars that disappointed me only because of what i was expecting. Experience and knowledge is a double edged sword. Its like going to the movies and seeing a Arnold Schwarzenegger film. Expecting to see the Terminator. Instead the movie turns out to be like Herbie the love bug. Not bad in the classical sense just not what one had expected.:vs_cool:


Well said.

I have had a few rolled with under-cured tobacco that I would say were bad, though. I don't mean cigars that just needed more time to give their best, but some rolled with tobacco that had not been properly fermented. Hence my obsession with the idea that bigger factories have more control over the tobacco they accept.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well, I thought I was waiting for a box of Unicos but was instead surprised by a box of Diplimaticos No.2 arrived! I had been going back and forth on torpedo shaped CCs as I like the Petit Monte but wanted to try others. I had heard that Unicos were great as were diplomáticos but the Diplimaticos never seemed to be much cheaper than the Montes. I guess for some reason I just wanted to try them. I guess the Unicos will be on my yo be bought list as well.

TOS factory code DIC 2015. 
They smell quite nice and look good as well. 









Not tons different that the Nica puros I also received today in the Oliva Serie O torpedo other than a ribbon and way too much cellophane. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I guess this was also in the mailbox Monte No.4. TUP ABR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer99

Just arrived this afternoon

VR Famosos OPS DIC15


----------



## Cigary

G Dammit....looking at all of these pics one would have thought I took the maximum amount of Viagra. ...I can barely walk right!


----------



## Mario D

My first haul ever. Let's see what the hype is all about.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This time I made sure to order VR, but famosos instead of the Unicos. Great price too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Monte 2


----------



## Cigary

Mario D said:


> My first haul ever. Let's see what the hype is all about.


You may need some intervention on these...for a first haul you should be bottle fed milk before eating meat. I'd be happy to "nurse" you through this tricky but necessary process. Send me the Cohiba, the Partagas and the Bolivar and you can cut your teeth on the others.

I think I'm having a Happy Dance goin on in my pants!>


----------



## Mario D

Cigary said:


> You may need some intervention on these...for a first haul you should be bottle fed milk before eating meat. I'd be happy to "nurse" you through this tricky but necessary process. Send me the Cohiba, the Partagas and the Bolivar and you can cut your teeth on the others.
> 
> I think I'm having a Happy Dance goin on in my pants!>


Ha. Well if you think they are too much for me, I trust your judgment... They are on their way. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mario D said:


> My first haul ever. Let's see what the hype is all about.


If the others are going to be verified by Gary, I would be happy to test the Monte and Trinidad to be sure their authentic.

Enjoy. It's a slippery slope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario D

Champagne InHand said:


> If the others are going to be verified by Gary, I would be happy to test the Monte and Trinidad to be sure their authentic.
> 
> Enjoy. It's a slippery slope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why I enjoy this community. So many thoughtful individuals willing to help guys like me.

Gentlemen and scholars.


----------



## UBC03

Mario D said:


> My first haul ever. Let's see what the hype is all about.


   WELCOME


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mario D said:


> My first haul ever. Let's see what the hype is all about.


_WELCOME TO THE DARK-SIDE!

_


----------



## WABOOM

Petite Corona's. MEG MAR 16


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _WELCOME TO THE DARK-SIDE!
> 
> _


Is that Eddie and the Cruisers or John Cafferty ?? Know it says Eddie but it looks like Cafferty


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Is that Eddie and the Cruisers or John Cafferty ?? Know it says Eddie but it looks like Cafferty


That's John Cafferty , looks like a promotional video for the movie.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's John Cafferty , looks like a promotional video for the movie.:vs_cool:


Great movie


----------



## Slowpokebill

My H.Upmann Petite Coronas (MEG MAY 16) landed yesterday. Smoked one last night (I know we're supposed to rest them a bit after traveling). It was heaven, great flavor and perfect burn. Makes me wish I could do like JFK and stock pile a bunch of boxes before we can't get them anymore.


----------



## gator_79

Slowpokebill said:


> My H.Upmann Petite Coronas (MEG MAY 16) landed yesterday. Smoked one last night (I know we're supposed to rest them a bit after traveling). It was heaven, great flavor and perfect burn. Makes me wish I could do like JFK and stock pile a bunch of boxes before we can't get them anymore.


IMHO the Upmann Regalias has a similar flavor profile as the PC, Maybe toned down just a hair, but still lots of flavor. It's approx. the same size and can be found for less $$.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The H.Upmann PCs have been discontinued for 2017. Hopefully the Regalías will provide an excellent substitute in future years. 

Of course Habanos SA, has been known to bring back discontinued vitolas that proved more popular than they anticipated. 

We can only hope to see the Upmann PC and the BCG return to their offerings in future years. 

At least with the BCG, it could be the result of subpar harvests in 2014-2015. With the PCs in almost every marque, this could not be the case. For those of you lucky enough to have boxes of the Upmann PCs, consider yourselves fortunate. 

I know I wish I had a few boxes myself. Having never had the pleasure, I will happily live vicariously through your shoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> My H.Upmann Petite Coronas (MEG MAY 16) landed yesterday. Smoked one last night (I know we're supposed to rest them a bit after traveling). It was heaven, great flavor and perfect burn. Makes me wish I could do like JFK and stock pile a bunch of boxes before we can't get them anymore.


That's a common misconception. JFK smoked Petite Upmanns a machine made cheapo seegar even for those days.

Here is a picture a great conversation piece.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's a common misconception. JFK smoked Petite Upmanns a machine made cheapo seegar even for those days.
> 
> Here is a picture a great conversation piece.


There were two versions of the Petit Upmann produced concurrently and slightly different in size, the MM at 4.3" x 31 and a handmade version at 4.5" x 36. I'm going to take a WAG and say a member of the privileged elite like JFK who had no reason to pinch pennies would have probably favored the handmade one.








Handmade Petit Upmann








Machine-made Petit Upmann


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> There were two versions of the Petit Upmann produced concurrently and slightly different in size, the MM at 4.3" x 31 and a handmade version at 4.5" x 36. I'm going to take a WAG and say a member of the privileged elite like JFK who had no reason to pinch pennies would have probably favored the handmade one.
> 
> View attachment 110634
> 
> Handmade Petit Upmann
> 
> View attachment 110642
> 
> Machine-made Petit Upmann


As i recall Pierre Salinger grabbed 1,200 cigars before the signing of the embargo.
I would venture to say he most likely grabbed a dozen boxes at local tobacconists.
For that reason the cheaper hand mades are a good guess (100 to a box} but we will never know for sure.
Interesting read right here for those that have never read about it.
Also as many may not know JFK was a frugal man and generous to a fault.
He donated his entire salary to charities.

Great Moments: Kennedy, Cuba and Cigars | Cuba


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As i recall Pierre Salinger grabbed 1,200 cigars before the signing of the embargo.
> I would venture to say he most likely grabbed a dozen boxes at local tobacconists.
> For that reason the cheaper hand mades are a good guess (100 to a box} but we will never know for sure.
> Interesting read right here for those that have never read about it.
> Also as many may not know JFK was a frugal man and generous to a fault.
> He donated his entire salary to charities.
> 
> Great Moments: Kennedy, Cuba and Cigars | Cuba


True enough. But history does not record whether Kennedy was pissed at Salinger for buying the wrong ones! >

BTW, for those of you've who have doubted me for referring to cardboard packs as "petacas" take a look at the front of the box of Petit Upmanns @*TonyBrooklyn* posted.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Petacas or Paquetes would be perfect Spanish translations. 

I used to not like the 3-packs but they are growing in me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

These came 13 days after shipping. The problem is two orders before them have not shown up, and an order from two months ago also did not show up. I have a replacement box coming for the order from two months ago, and will call in the two others that are missing after 28 working days have passed from the shipping date. Is this just a string of bad luck or are some of you guys experiencing a spike in missing shipments?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Might wanna edit that post...


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> Might wanna edit that post...


Too late!

@*Ams417* - We don't talk about that here, and we especially DO NOT name names!


----------



## Ams417

Sorry about that...won't happen again.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo Petit No.2s showed up today. 









They smell delish!

EML ABR 14









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Future winter stock


----------



## krnhecty

Rondo said:


> Future winter stock
> 
> View attachment 111097


im so jealous ....:vs_unimpressed::frown2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Future winter stock
> 
> View attachment 111097


Very nice. You Dog!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aged Montecristo No.3. 









BLP DIC 07









Pleased as punch to see these arrive!!

I'm heading to Orlando tomorrow. Glad these don't have to sit a week at the local post office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> True enough. But history does not record whether Kennedy was pissed at Salinger for buying the wrong ones! >
> 
> BTW, for those of you've who have doubted me for referring to cardboard packs as "petacas" take a look at the front of the box of Petit Upmanns @*TonyBrooklyn* posted.


 @curmudgeonista

I figured you probably saw this but would appreciate it anyways.:vs_cool:






Please excuse the threadjack


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @*curmudgeonista*
> 
> I figured you probably saw this but would appreciate it anyways.:vs_cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the threadjack


T. Upmann? What, did Pierre get the President's cigars from a Thompson catalog? LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> T. Upmann? What, did Pierre get the President's cigars from a Thompson catalog? LOL


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Grabbed a fiver of some Cuban custom rolls!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

10 ct monte #5 MOB Oct 14, they smell like chocolate bars. 3 pack of good looking parti serie d no. 4, slight hint of ammonia on these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> 10 ct monte #5 MOB Oct 14, they smell like chocolate bars. 3 pack of good looking parti serie d no. 4, slight hint of ammonia on these.


Two great pick- ups enjoy bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Not really a purchase..winnings from finishing third on an NCAA bracket on another forum.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 114146
> 
> 
> View attachment 114154


Good month so far bro. I want to put the drooling emoji but I can't tell the difference between that one and the crying emoji.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

VR Famosas. Happy to see them. I actually had hoped it was a shipment that's a full 30 days out from a different vendor.

Still Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy.

These smell heavenly. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

@Rondo....the LUB 14 code on those H Upmanns is about the best I have had. In my limited experience of course, but we ordered them in the Mag 46 just to get that code... Happy Smoking !


----------



## Gummy Jones

When you guys make a cc purchase that you plan on aging long term do you give them a few days in the freezer before the humi?


----------



## Engineer99

Boli CJ ULA SEP14 and fivers of SLR Regios and Hoyo Epi #1


----------



## selpo

Gummy Jones said:


> When you guys make a cc purchase that you plan on aging long term do you give them a few days in the freezer before the humi?


I always freeze my cigars, whether I am aging them for later or smoking them soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's exactly right Ditto!


----------



## WABOOM

10-3 packs of tubos RyJ no.1


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> 10-3 packs of tubos RyJ no.1


The date made alot more sense when I remembered it was 2017...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

selpo said:


> I always freeze my cigars, whether I am aging them for later or smoking them soon.


Do you freeze NCs as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Maxh92 said:


> Do you freeze NCs as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, every cigar gets to enjoy my freezer!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 114873


Nice score Ron.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> View attachment 114873


Those look beautiful!


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> View attachment 114873


Oh my god


----------



## Rondo

WABOOM said:


> Oh my god


Well what was I supposed to do now that there are no more Opus X on the planet, hmmmmm?


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> Well what was I supposed to do now that there are no more Opus X on the planet, hmmmmm?


Ha!


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

JimOD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


any word on the others you were expecting?


----------



## JimOD

Gummy Jones said:


> any word on the others you were expecting?


At this point I lost three out of four that had to be re-sent. The last two orders arrived in a timely fashion, so hopefully all is well again. I have not received any letters yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

HU Connie A.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BBF from a fine Brother.


----------



## Steve C.

JimOD said:


> At this point I lost three out of four that had to be re-sent. The last two orders arrived in a timely fashion, so hopefully all is well again. I have not received any letters yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that the Customs guys have restocked their humis, maybe they'll let'em through for a while.:wink2:


----------



## gator_79

My latest score, some of the boxes are missing a few as I've already packed my travel humidors for an upcoming trip to Key West.

Upmann Regalias 2015
RASCC 2015
Upmann Royal Robusto 2016
PSD #5 2013
Monte Edmundo 2015


----------



## talisker10

Hdm petit Robustos


----------



## JimOD

gator_79 said:


> My latest score, some of the boxes are missing a few as I've already packed my travel humidors for an upcoming trip to Key West.
> 
> Upmann Regalias 2015
> RASCC 2015
> Upmann Royal Robusto 2016
> PSD #5 2013
> Monte Edmundo 2015


Wow! Nice score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Them's is some purdy seegar's fella's:wink2:


----------



## 4thtry

Monte 5's & Party Supers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

HUPC


----------



## JimOD

Mar 11. I am in awe of @Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> HUPC


Great score @WABOOM! MEG is the latest code for the H. Upmann factory itself (in Havana). It was LUB for the last few years before that, which was the most desirable code on these for that period. Changed over to MEG as of Sept 15.


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> Great score @WABOOM! MEG is the latest code for the H. Upmann factory itself (in Havana). It was LUB for the last few years before that, which was the most desirable code on these for that period. Changed over to MEG as of Sept 15.


My other box of PCs is MEG also!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No tracking 5 days door to door.
That's almost as good as the old days!


----------



## BaconandEggs

Very excited when these came in. These were one of the first CCs I was exposed to. Brings back memories!
Romeo Y Julieta - Wide Churchills


----------



## Engineer99

JL 2 LUB JUL 14



BOLI TUBOS #2 ULA JUN 15


----------



## WABOOM

RyJ Petite Churchhill. Unopened. Barcode removed.


----------



## n0s4atu

Well, because I was too busy playing Tetris and forgot to take a picture of the boxes before putting them in the humidor, here's a screen cap from the quick humidor tour video I shot.
Monte 80 Aniversario and a box of Co Piramides Extra.


----------



## Engineer99

PL Picadores EOT JUN 16


----------



## ebnash

Thanks to a generous member here at Puff, I was able to order a few boxes with a little age on them and go here in 2 short days. These are my 1st CC's and it will be very hard to be patient and let these sit for a while before firing one up.

LAU OCT 15 H.Upmann Coronas Major A/T
OBA DIC 14 Romeo Y Julieta Mille Fleurs (25)
EML ABR 14 Montecristo Petit No.2 (15)


----------



## Regiampiero

n0s4atu said:


> Well, because I was too busy playing Tetris and forgot to take a picture of the boxes before putting them in the humidor, here's a screen cap from the quick humidor tour video I shot.
> Monte 80 Aniversario and a box of Co Piramides Extra.


Good problems to have lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> Thanks to a generous member here at Puff, I was able to order a few boxes with a little age on them and go here in 2 short days. These are my 1st CC's and it will be very hard to be patient and let these sit for a while before firing one up.
> 
> LAU OCT 15 H.Upmann Coronas Major A/T
> OBA DIC 14 Romeo Y Julieta Mille Fleurs (25)
> EML ABR 14 Montecristo Petit No.2 (15)


Fire up one of the Mille Fleur. I think Milli Fleur are tasty young. The Monte Petit No.2 aren't bad young either.

I've really enjoyed some Monte No.4s from 2014 as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

From a box split with some members from another forum..it came with a hitchhiker.. Thanks @azmadurolover









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> From a box split with some members from another forum..it came with a hitchhiker.. Thanks @azmadurolover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Little commie sticks. I'm still chuckling about that comment by your dad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gummy Jones

Rondo said:


> View attachment 117361
> 
> 
> View attachment 117369
> 
> 
> View attachment 117377


:vs_box:


----------



## JimOD

It took three tries to get these to my house, but they finally got here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NormH3

Ordered a box of PL panatellas. My first purchased Habanos.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 117361
> 
> 
> View attachment 117369
> 
> 
> View attachment 117377


FAKES.... The real ones have a plexiglass lid..you'll probably wanna send those to me for immediate disposal..

I'm here to help Ron

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm now convinced that Ron is going to set up his own B&M, but there isn't a better example of a more generous and caring BOTL. Enjoy Ron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Looks like a 2015 box. Happy about that, but the kind and generous people at CBSA opened the package decided to tack on a whopping tax. I guess anything labelled that can be interpreted as cigars will get dinged. Too bad I can't find a vendor willing to do more "friendly" packaging. I sure as hell hope I enjoy them!


----------



## Champagne InHand

scott1256ca said:


> Looks like a 2015 box. Happy about that, but the kind and generous people at CBSA opened the package decided to tack on a whopping tax. I guess anything labelled that can be interpreted as cigars will get dinged. Too bad I can't find a vendor willing to do more "friendly" packaging. I sure as hell hope I enjoy them!


If US Customs had opened up the package it would have been confiscated.

I have friends in Europe and when trading watches for service or even sending new parts we almost always put broken watch or used watch parts on the customs documents, and often have to do triangulated shipping because customs is such a beast especially into the U.K.

I guess every place has issues. I've ordered watches from the EU and I always worry about customs issues. They tend to scrutinize ticking items thoroughly. Hacking movements are best as you can pull out the crown to stop the ticking, but you risk over winding the mainspring.

Global purchases do have their drawbacks. At least you have the cigars, even with added duty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

> They tend to scrutinize ticking items thoroughly.


Had to laugh at that!
Yes, at least I have cigars. But I also could have bought them locally and saved >$100. And I guess you guys have to go with a statistical thing on how often a package will be opened (and so do I), but when they open the pkg the FIRST time I try this, I don't think my odds are too good.  I'll find another option than the last one.
Thx


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a couple of boxes of Partagas shorts waiting at the post office.


----------



## 4thtry

RGPC's 



























The HURR's are from a split on another forum. LUB '14's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

4thtry said:


> RGPC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HURR's are from a split on another forum. LUB '14's!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice throat tumor pictured. Nasty and could be completely unrelated to anything, but pretty gross nonetheless.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a heads up. I started a thread as my Visa I use almost exclusively for Cuban purchases was hit with fraudulent purchases over the last 7 days twice. In amounts eerily similar to what we pay for CCs. Check your statements asap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Exactly 22 days


----------



## Gummy Jones

can I just reiterate how excited I am that these arrived. I had every expectation they were lost but here they are, smell great, look great and barcodes check out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> can I just reiterate how excited I am that these arrived. I had every expectation they were lost but here they are, smell great, look great and barcodes check out.


Don't get used to the bar codes working many times they do not.
Enjoy your cigars!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Replacement Monte's showed today. 7 days from shipping date and with signature. 

















Sep 15 SGA.

Glad these arrived safely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

My first official post in a Habanos thread! &#128512;&#128512;

I finally decided to pop my cherry on a CC box purchase after years of single sticks here and there. So here's the haul. All cheap and cheerfuls, but you have to start somewhere.








































































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

awk6898 said:


> My first official post in a Habanos thread!
> 
> I finally decided to pop my cherry on a CC box purchase after years of single sticks here and there. So here's the haul. All cheap and cheerfuls, but you have to start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Awesome haul sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

I don't bother posting my incoming stuff often, but I thought this box of RASS was worth showing. Notice the unusual placement of the Warranty Seal and the small seal where it should be. That reads "Tabacuba" and "Sello Transitorio" (transient seal). Authenticity code checks out and there's no doubt the cigars are genuine. I'm guessing these were pulled for a random quality check and put back into stock afterwards.


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Been a long time since I have actually purchased but figured I would share my last purchase and yes the whole box has been resting now since 08,

Yes someone left the door open and I was able to sneak into the dark side forums  

And away goes the bank account......


----------



## WABOOM

This free 5 pack had to be re-shipped from an earlier order. Funny that my first loss was a free 5'er of JLP's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> Been a long time since I have actually purchased but figured I would share my last purchase and yes the whole box has been resting now since 08,
> 
> Yes someone left the door open and I was able to sneak into the dark side forums
> 
> And away goes the bank account......


Enjoy:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Epi 1 cab


----------



## JimOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JimOD

Rondo said:


> View attachment 119489
> 
> 
> View attachment 119497


Thanks for the post. I hope to emulate your cigar choices, factory selection, and date selection. You are the master.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JimOD said:


> Thanks for the post. I hope to emulate your cigar choices, factory selection, and date selection. You are the master.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Libertadores are one of my favorite smokes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

2x RGPC


----------



## bobbya08

Cab of Parti shorts. I've also got a box of JLP conservas and a 5er of RASS not pictured.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

JimOD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You are a God to me...........


----------



## Rondo

From a friend making room.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> From a friend making room.
> 
> View attachment 120049
> 
> 
> View attachment 120057


But I thought you were not a fan of Monte's? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

There was a time I disliked Boli, as well.
Had a Monte last week I enjoyed, and this Brother of ours needed a hand.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> From a friend making room.


Not the Full Monty, eh?


----------



## Rondo

Give that man a mousie.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> There was a time I disliked Boli, as well.
> 
> Had a Monte last week I enjoyed, and this Brother of ours needed a hand.


A brother in needs deserves some help. I like the little No.4. I don't think they need as much rest. 
Having the 10 year old box of the No.3, shows me that they change.

Not better but not worse, just different. I think the smaller montes smoke nicely just don't huff them as then they get to hit and the flavors don't improve.

I think that's the biggest difference changing between NCs and CCs is the amount of pull you make in them and how little you actually need to get some nice smoke and still keep the gar burning coolly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

An impromptu box split with a brother who's helped me a great deal here. Six days to the door.
HU Regalias and, Petit Quinteros.


----------



## 4thtry

Bolivar Royal Coronas




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

When will they invent smello forums...I can almost smell the goodness off these pics...wife is looking at me odd every time I smell the screen of my phone...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

4thtry said:


> Bolivar Royal Coronas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BRC. Cigars of sheer beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Rondo said:


> View attachment 120345
> 
> 
> View attachment 120353


Those are some nice oily looking wrappers there Ron :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 120345
> 
> 
> View attachment 120353


Those are some seriously long and thin habanos. Nice score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

First purchase from the forbidden Isle. Some HdM Epicure No 2s. Time to tuck them in for a nap 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Hu46


----------



## bobbya08

Got a few cheap & cheerfuls and a couple not so cheap & cheerfuls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Split a couple boxes with @poppajon75.. He snuck a couple hitchhikers in with it...thanks again bro























Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> First purchase from the forbidden Isle. Some HdM Epicure No 2s. Time to tuck them in for a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

5-Mag 46 , 3-Parti Lusi's, 1- Cohiba Piramide


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> 5-Mag 46 , 3-Parti Lusi's, 1- Cohiba Piramide


Excellent sampler of some really nice smokes. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallac

Just picked up a Hoyo De Monterrey Regalos Edicion Limitada 2007 ... looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Engineer99

WABOOM said:


> 5-Mag 46 , 3-Parti Lusi's, 1- Cohiba Piramide


 and a partridge in a pear tree? Thank you....I'll be here all week...!


----------



## Rondo

Finca Robaina farm rolls


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Finca Robaina farm rolls
> 
> View attachment 122489


Wow. Nice score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Picked up this 5er from a split with Jack @curmudgeonista and of course he had to toss in something extra (thank you sir!)









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Picked up this 5er from a split with Jack @curmudgeonista and of course he had to toss in something extra (thank you sir!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


you dont freezer bag before giving them the chill?

edit: just saw your other thread lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dino bombed my some Quints and JLP just to see how I liked them before buying any. What a cool gesture by a super BOTL. 4 of these are coming to Nica but I'm going to fire up a Quint to ease a crappy day otherwise.

Thanks again Dino.

May the force be with you and all things of good karma.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Dino bombed my some Quints and JLP just to see how I liked them before buying any. What a cool gesture by a super BOTL. 4 of these are coming to Nica but I'm going to fire up a Quint to ease a crappy day otherwise.
> 
> Thanks again Dino.
> 
> May the force be with you and all things of good karma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome group of guys on this forum. That's a great gesture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Dino bombed my some Quints and JLP just to see how I liked them before buying any. What a cool gesture by a super BOTL. 4 of these are coming to Nica but I'm going to fire up a Quint to ease a crappy day otherwise.
> 
> Thanks again Dino.
> 
> May the force be with you and all things of good karma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A taste of the frugal side, from the ISOM

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

7 days!


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> 7 days!


I'm jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> 7 days!


These are great sticks as are the PCs as well.

I need refills of both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> 7 days!


I've actually had them beat an order from CI to my door. I'm one state over from CI.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> I've actually had them beat an order from CI to my door. I'm one state over from CI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ha! That's awesome.


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> These are great sticks as are the PCs as well.
> 
> I need refills of both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$96 was an easy decision.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> $96 was an easy decision.


I saw the sale

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> $96 was an easy decision.


Nice score. I plan on picking up some bolivar's in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

I've never bought any tubes before; do I leave them in the tubes, take the caps off the tubes or take them out of the tubes a put them in the humidor. Half the box will go into the regular rotation and the others will be given a good long sleep.


----------



## WABOOM

Slowpokebill said:


> I've never bought any tubes before; do I leave them in the tubes, take the caps off the tubes or take them out of the tubes a put them in the humidor. Half the box will go into the regular rotation and the others will be given a good long sleep.


I've bought 2 boxes of tubes so far. What I've decided to do is take them all out of the tubes. I save the cedar liners for lighting cigars, and put the cigars back in box for resting. I save a couple tubes for travels. and toss the rest in the recycling bin. After reading about moldy cigars in tubes I decided to look at all 50 of my tubos inventory and 6 of them did have mold. I also only buy tubos if the price is right, so tossing the packaging isn't a concern for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> you dont freezer bag before giving them the chill?




Nope not any longer waste of time!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Slowpokebill said:


> I've never bought any tubes before; do I leave them in the tubes, take the caps off the tubes or take them out of the tubes a put them in the humidor. Half the box will go into the regular rotation and the others will be given a good long sleep.


I usually will pull caps off and store in the tube myself, haven't had any issues doing so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

WABOOM said:


> I've bought 2 boxes of tubes so far. What I've decided to do is take them all out of the tubes. I save the cedar liners for lighting cigars, and put the cigars back in box for resting. I save a couple tubes for travels. and toss the rest in the recycling bin. After reading about moldy cigars in tubes I decided to look at all 50 of my tubos inventory and 6 of them did have mold. I also only buy tubos if the price is right, so tossing the packaging isn't a concern for me.


That was my plan.

Out of this box I had two with wrappers covered with plume..lol


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> I've bought 2 boxes of tubes so far. What I've decided to do is take them all out of the tubes. I save the cedar liners for lighting cigars, and put the cigars back in box for resting. I save a couple tubes for travels. and toss the rest in the recycling bin. After reading about moldy cigars in tubes I decided to look at all 50 of my tubos inventory and 6 of them did have mold. I also only buy tubos if the price is right, so tossing the packaging isn't a concern for me.


I hate the tubo dilemma and have thus far avoided them altogether. Still I think I would do the same. Aluminum is not something I trust in with my smokes. It may be if no harm at all but I don't like aluminum cans either if they can be avoided.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I hate the tubo dilemma and have thus far avoided them altogether. Still I think I would do the same. Aluminum is not something I trust in with my smokes. It may be if no harm at all but I don't like aluminum cans either if they can be avoided.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed i buy a few boxes here and there mostly to hand out .
People love them, but for long term storage.
I avoid them like the plague.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

I don't like paying extra for the tube, but when the price is right I love having some on-hand. They're great to be able to grab when you're going out and about. I feel wasteful smoking them at home, though, and using up such a portable cigar unnecessarily.

The big exception I've lately found is the Bolivar Tubos #2. One of the few remaining Boli's truly in that old-world uber-powerful Cuban vein. Cost more than the same sized BPC, but just the ticket when you want a cigar that'll knock you on your can (NPI).


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Exhibicion No.3 - Blind purchase. I think I got really lucky here. Box code is faint, but reads MIE NOV 09... and I see a few sparkles! Gonna' sacrifice one to the fire gods tonight ROTT and see.


----------



## bobbya08

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Exibition 3 - Blind purchase. I think I got really lucky here. Box code is faint, but reads MIE NOV 09... and I see a few sparkles! Gonna' sacrifice one to the fire gods tonight ROTT and see.
> 
> View attachment 124065
> 
> 
> View attachment 124073
> 
> 
> View attachment 124081
> 
> 
> View attachment 124089


Those look great and have nice age to them I hope they smoke as good as they look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer99

SLR Regios AUM JUL16 Boli CJ ETP MAR16


----------



## awk6898

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Exhibicion No.3 - Blind purchase. I think I got really lucky here. Box code is faint, but reads MIE NOV 09... and I see a few sparkles! Gonna' sacrifice one to the fire gods tonight ROTT and see.
> 
> View attachment 124065
> 
> 
> View attachment 124073
> 
> 
> View attachment 124081
> 
> 
> View attachment 124089


Define a 'blind purchase'? I'm a complete noob to buying CC's. Would it be the difference of buying online from a vender vs buying from a B+M?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

awk6898 said:


> Define a 'blind purchase'? I'm a complete noob to buying CC's. Would it be the difference of buying online from a vender vs buying from a B+M?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I believe that the gentleman is probably saying that he didn't know the box code of the cigars until they arrived.

It was a nice surprise that they had some age.

Some vendors provide box codes on request, others do not.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> I believe that the gentleman is probably saying that he didn't know the box code of the cigars until they arrived.
> 
> It was a nice surprise that they had some age.
> 
> Some vendors provide box codes on request, others do not.


Bingo!


----------



## Bird-Dog

curmudgeonista said:


> Bingo!


I ordered another box last night; still on sale. Since transit time was only 9-days, maybe I'll be lucky enough to get another from the same master case before they're gone. If not, that's okay too. CG's of any sort are becoming scarcer and scarcer with so many having been deleted, and that's one of my favorite vitolas.

That vendor has a "vintage" section. Strange they missed putting these in it. It seems to me they could have jacked the price up and probably sold 'em faster just because of the date code. Let's face it, Ex3's are not the most highly sought after cigar out there. But nearly 9-years of age on anything attracts attention.


----------



## Engineer99

Puff is not working right for me for some reason...Don't see avatars, can't post quick response or anything for that matter...not directed to the proper notifications page...Do I need to upgrade Firefox?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Engineer99 said:


> Puff is not working right for me for some reason...Don't see avatars, can't post quick response or anything for that matter...not directed to the proper notifications page...Do I need to upgrade Firefox?


New scripting software. Check this out, as well as some other recent threads in the Site Help & Support section...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-com-site-help-support/248770-browser-issue.html


----------



## ebnash

I completed this order about 10 days ago and they shipped 6 days ago. Pretty quick order to delivery time. Is it normal to find that boxes have been previously opened?

Also just read the previous posts about tubos and mold so I think I will be taking all of these out for a quick inspection. This is actually a repeat order because to this point, the HUCM Tubos have been the best tasting CC to date for me.


----------



## Bird-Dog

ebnash said:


> I completed this order about 10 days ago and they shipped 6 days ago. Pretty quicker order to delivery. Is it normal to find that boxes have been previously opened?
> 
> Also just read the previous posts about tubos and mold so I think I will be taking all of these out for a quick inspection. This is actually a repeat order because to this point, the HUCM Tubos have been the best tasting CC to date for me.


Most dealers I know of open all boxes for inspection unless otherwise requested.


----------



## ebnash

curmudgeonista said:


> Most dealers I know of open all boxes for inspection unless otherwise requested.


Thanks brother. I had heard this before, but good to get confirmation from others.


----------



## TCstr8

Monte Dantes























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer99

Ok, things seem to be working now so I'll just leave this here....

My first Cohiba box purchase. SIG II OBM NOV16


----------



## ebnash

2 more boxes showed up today, around 10 days from place of order. 

HDM Coronations & Bolivar #2's


----------



## Sprouthog

Dip2 dress box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Finally got access here! I'll just post the few from this weekend.

Got a small purchase (5 singles) from a BOTL on a Canuck-specific Facebook group that should be here tomorrow or so, and a few boxes coming from...elsewhere that I'll post when they get in (I'm excited, they are my first boxes ever!).

These were from the local B&M on Saturday.


----------



## UBC03

PhilB said:


> Finally got access here! I'll just post the few from this weekend.
> 
> Got a small purchase (5 singles) from a BOTL on a Canuck-specific Facebook group that should be here tomorrow or so, and a few boxes coming from...elsewhere that I'll post when they get in (I'm excited, they are my first boxes ever!).
> 
> These were from the local B&M on Saturday.


Congrats and welcome to the darkside...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

CORO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Sprouthog said:


> CORO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm jealous...


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> I'm jealous...


Yep, we're all Jell-O too.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 125721
> 
> 
> View attachment 125729
> 
> 
> View attachment 125737


Let us know how those bad boys smoke. I'm curious. Have heard mixed reviews, but which marque don't have that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> View attachment 125721
> 
> 
> View attachment 125729
> 
> 
> View attachment 125737


That's impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Landed today. Un opened box, serial number verified...now the hard part... the wait


----------



## ebnash

Slowpokebill said:


> Landed today. Un opened box, serial number verified...now the hard part... the wait


I have spoken with a few vendors that will leave your box unopened if you make the request upon ordering.


----------



## bpegler

ebnash said:


> I have spoken with a few vendors that will leave your box unopened if you make the request upon ordering.


I would suggest always having your box opened and inspected. You will receive far fewer moldy and cracked cigars. Plus, some vendors will add additional wrap inside the box to protect the head and feet of the cigars while in transit.

Opening and inspecting is an important service.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> i would suggest always having your box opened and inspected. You will receive far fewer moldy and cracked cigars. Plus, some vendors will add additional wrap inside the box to protect the head and feet of the cigars while in transit.
> 
> Opening and inspecting is an important service.


_This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## ebnash

Punch Punch delivered yesterday from an order placed on 5/15. Also to confirm that this box was opened as I have never asked them to skip the pre-ship inspection step.

They smell amazing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Punch Punch delivered yesterday from an order placed on 5/15. Also to confirm that this box was opened as I have never asked them to skip the pre-ship inspection step.
> 
> They smell amazing!


They were my favorite to go stick till they changed the blend back in 08 or so. Those look great no damaged sticks there. I think you found the right vendor enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

Megaball winnings from last week. Sorry for the crappy pics I'm out of town and having to rely on my wife for pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Just got these from a fellow BOTL on a Canadian Facebook group (bonus NC neither of us has heard about on the end!)


----------



## bobbya08

ebnash said:


> Punch Punch delivered yesterday from an order placed on 5/15. Also to confirm that this box was opened as I have never asked them to skip the pre-ship inspection step.
> 
> They smell amazing!


Man I really want to pull the trigger on a box of these but my wife would kill me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first purchase, i couldnt pick what i got, just said to buy CC's for $100, UK even duty free is high on any tobacco product. Daughter did ok picking these, no dates on boxes, how long to put them to sleep for?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fusion said:


> My first purchase, i couldnt pick what i got, just said to buy CC's for $100, UK even duty free is high on any tobacco product. Daughter did ok picking these, no dates on boxes, how long to put them to sleep for?


No way to know now. Box code for packs is found on the inside of the flap on the outer box/displayer containing several packs. Just acclimate them as usual then try one. More often than not, they'll have at least a year on them by the time they make it to the retailer. But if they're really not ready after a few weeks you're probably looking several months rest to see any further change.


----------



## Fusion

curmudgeonista said:


> No way to know now. Box code for packs is found on the inside of the flap on the outer box/displayer containing several packs. Just acclimate them as usual then try one. More often than not, they'll have at least a year on them by the time they make it to the retailer. But if they're really not ready after a few weeks you're probably looking several months rest to see any further change.


Will do, Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog

What the heck is this? All of a sudden this is a banter thread too?

Thread drift happens, of course, but on a thread with a specific purpose and over 5,000 posts it's out of place.

You''ll find your relocated posts here...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/250049-relocated-banter.html

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programing.

Thank you,
Puff Moderating Team


----------



## poppajon75

Ordered 5/26. HUHC....Oh yeah!!!























Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> Man I really want to pull the trigger on a box of these but my wife would kill me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.:vs_whistle:

That being said i just purchased a box of Monticristo Media Corona.
Also grabbed a box of Punch- Punch against my better judgement.
They looked so good the other day posted on here. Figure i would give them another try.
Damn June Sales:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Much easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.:vs_whistle:


That works in the beginning... After that your just the idiot that blew the vacation money on dead leaves that'll kill you...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ivandrocco

Rondo said:


> View attachment 127537


Wow Those are nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Rondo said:


> View attachment 127537


Those are beautiful. :vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> View attachment 127537


Very nice. I picked up a 5er of these from a friend and can't wait to try them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

5er of some custom rolls and a few Monte's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 127537


Real quick. When was the last week you DIDN'T get a delivery from the ISOM?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Real quick. When was the last week you DIDN'T get a delivery from the ISOM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Probably right before I discovered CC's would be my best guess lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> Probably right before I discovered CC's would be my best guess lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops I thought you were asking me that question. My apologies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Oops I thought you were asking me that question. My apologies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries..Good answer

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> No worries..Good answer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol @Rondo definetly has me beat on the ISOM packages. He's always posting great stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I clicked a bunch of buttons with my eyes closed...we shall see what shows up in the near future....


----------



## awk6898

Rondo said:


> View attachment 127537


I've yet to ever smoke a custom roll. Very jealous. They look awesome. Make sure to let us know how they smoke when that day comes.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> 5er of some custom rolls and a few Monte's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them's sure are some PURDY SEEGARS:grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

HU Regalias and mag 46 ...now we wait ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just placed my first order.. Bolivar corona juniors, and partagas mille fleurs.. Like jt now I wait.. Though with this being my first I'm going be a nervous Nancy till they arrive. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

HUPC. I'll be looking forward to these in a few years. If I can resist...























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

awk6898 said:


> HUPC. I'll be looking forward to these in a few years. If I can resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You would be amazed how good those taste right now. The days of waiting years for cigars to come to their fruition has long since passed.
Enjoy:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You would be amazed how good those taste right now. The days of waiting years for cigars to come to their fruition has long since passed.
> Enjoy:vs_cool:


Will have to check them out. There's one with a slight crack I'll probably light up soon. I'm working on a box from 2012 now and they're great. I'm excited to see how these will compare, but I keep telling myself to ration them out since they're not going to be produced anymore. Then again, why let a good cigar sit?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


>


Wow the one all the way to the left looks like toast. I don't think i have ever seen a wrapper split up that far. I would contact the vendor and complain. Enjoy:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Looks like too clean of a cut to blame on the wrapper, approximated edges and all.
Shame on whoever put it in the box. Wasn't even smart enough to hide it on the bottom.
Welcome to Cuba.
I'm sure the vendor will do right by you.


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


>


"quality assured"
i would lol if it wasnt so sad


----------



## WABOOM

I looked at every cigar and that was the only damaged one. Some of them look very box pressed, but otherwise it's all good. Interesting that whoever opened the box R&R'ed the smokes some facing down and put the rice paper certificate on the bottom. Weird.






















I emailed CS.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> I looked at every cigar and that was the only damaged one. Some of them look very box pressed, but otherwise it's all good. Interesting that whoever opened the box R&R'ed the smokes some facing down and put the rice paper certificate on the bottom. Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed CS.


Sounds like you got a box inspected at 5 o'clock on a Friday...

I've gotten a few boxes if HU's .. They've all looked a little box pressed.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reynaldo bundle


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> Reynaldo bundle
> 
> View attachment 128434


Those look tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Reynaldo bundle
> 
> View attachment 128434


How are you storing all the customs? A separate humidor ir tupperdor with cedar drawers or just smoking them all as quick as possible?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> How are you storing all the customs? A separate humidor ir tupperdor with cedar drawers or just smoking them all as quick as possible?


I've got a few empty Klipits with trays that used to house my nc.
I've been smoking some fresh, some I'd like to keep for a while.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> I've got a few empty Klipits with trays that used to house my nc.
> I've been smoking some fresh, some I'd like to keep for a while.


Holy Hell bro...it's a never ending stream of cc goodness..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Holy Hell bro...it's a never ending stream of cc goodness..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm thinking Ron is running a high end poker room, or should be. Damn the collection could be quite the enticement. Of course, speaking from a strange area of NY, where these places are not uncommon, so if you don't have these private, upscale and less than legal facilities, please just skip over the comment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm thinking Ron is running a high end poker room, or should be. Damn the collection could be quite the enticement. Of course, speaking from a strange area of NY, where these places are not uncommon, so if you don't have these private, upscale and less than legal facilities, please just skip over the comment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know mentioning sources is a no no
but we always mention @Rondo
and he has a bigger stash than most "sources"


----------



## Rondo

I've got nothing on 90% of the cc fans in here, or anywhere else.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> I've got nothing on 90% of the cc fans in here, or anywhere else.


Sure as Hell isn't for lack of effort...geez

I'm thinking about editing the title to what did @Rondo buy today

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

What is a klpits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## avitti

Randy956 said:


> What is a klpits?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Klip its = plastic storage container


----------



## Joe Sticks

avitti said:


> Klip its = plastic storage container


Thankfully, it and other similar containers (I use Ziploc versions with foam gaskets and locking tabs) . . . work very well & are cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> I've got nothing on 90% of the cc fans in here, or anywhere else.


The man is not only generous he is modest as well.:wink2:


----------



## UBC03

Sorry to mess with your thread @Rondo..

Bought a fiver and won the mixed 5er on a Stanley cup bracket in another site.
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Down the slope we go!!!! Wheeeeeeee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Down the slope we go!!!! Wheeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice score. Those HUHC are awesome little smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Down the slope we go!!!! Wheeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's more like wheeeeee$$$$$$$$$

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> Down the slope we go!!!! Wheeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rott sounds nice


----------



## Rondo

HURR

"I didn't want to, Honey. The box code made my finger twitch."


----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> HURR
> 
> "I didn't want to, Honey. The box code made my finger twitch."
> 
> View attachment 129626
> 
> 
> View attachment 129634
> 
> 
> View attachment 129642


Great score! Admittedly I'm finding anything HU to be fantastic. From my limited experience naturally.


----------



## JtAv8tor

The eagle has landed on one shipment





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Down the slope we go!!!! Wheeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice knowing ya.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Arrived today. My first from the dark side.






























Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Arrived today. My first from the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They grow up so quick...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Arrived today. My first from the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It only gets worse from here buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> It only gets worse from here buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hardest part is waiting to smoke them lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> The hardest part is waiting to smoke them lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yep. You won't be disappointed though buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Yep. You won't be disappointed though buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they are as good as I want them to be I may start selling organs to up the supply lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> The hardest part is waiting to smoke them lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I always smoke a couple rott...shhh don't tell anyone.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> I always smoke a couple rott...shhh don't tell anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Me too lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> I always smoke a couple rott...shhh don't tell anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Was thinking the same thing lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> I always smoke a couple rott...shhh don't tell anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


For scientific purposes of course..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> I always smoke a couple rott...shhh don't tell anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Absolutely. It's a devine right.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Always smoke at least one ROTT have to set the control group for study 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

I'm just happy they showed up early. 8 days. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm just happy they showed up early. 8 days.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


And didn't fall victim to Chicago .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> And didn't fall victim to Chicago .....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No doubt

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So in the previous slew of pictures I think I saw out first box with a 2017 date on the back. Or have we seen others. 

Newer dates always make me curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> So in the previous slew of pictures I think I saw out first box with a 2017 date on the back. Or have we seen others.
> 
> Newer dates always make me curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep box of trini Reyes I got was feb 17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

This will be good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> This will be good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh yeah. Nice score buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided I would try the regular Montecristo Edmundos. Ordered as a gift to myself today. The long wait begins. Hopefully the international system is free of holidays over the next few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep box of trini Reyes I got was feb 17
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you smoked one of those ROTT yet ? If so, how was it ?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Joe Sticks said:


> Have you smoked one of those ROTT yet ? If so, how was it ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did indeed, and was shocked a bit of a tight draw but nothing terrible that made me regret. A bit of harshness toward the end but that is hard to say it was the smoke as I was driving in rush hour traffic and I am sure I was puffing real fast lol.

Over all it was good ROTT but I am sure will be better down the road as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

A few singles and a nice box of Boli's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> A few singles and a nice box of Boli's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_"Where does he get those wonderful toys?"_


----------



## JtAv8tor

When everything shows up on the same day....










The wife got me the MAG 46s for Father's Day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> When everything shows up on the same day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife got me the MAG 46s for Father's Day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't think there's any coming back from that brother. You're in way to deep now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I don't think there's any coming back from that brother. You're in way to deep now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew I would end up this way it was just a matter of time lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> The hardest part is waiting to smoke them lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


 This isn't an impatient mans game. 
Incoming and I'm like a kid about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> This isn't an impatient mans game.
> Incoming and I'm like a kid about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's what makes it fun.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided I would try the regular Montecristo Edmundos. Ordered as a gift to myself today. The long wait begins. Hopefully the international system is free of holidays over the next few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My package took 10 days to get out of the origin shipping facility.:vs_laugh:
Then it lands in the notorious Chicago :vs_OMG:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> When everything shows up on the same day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife got me the MAG 46s for Father's Day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shes a keeper for sure you lucky son of a gun!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

That's balls deep, @JtAv8tor
The way it's supposed to be :usa2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Wink


----------



## JtAv8tor

Totally forgot about ordering the Hoyo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I think I lost money just looking at your pictures JT


----------



## JtAv8tor

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I think I lost money just looking at your pictures JT


Haha, well in all fairness I had saved a fair amount to stock up plus the wife got me one cab for Father's Day, I can't keep this up all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha, well in all fairness I had saved a fair amount to stock up plus the wife got me one cab for Father's Day, I can't keep this up all the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can never have too many cigars enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## MidwestToker

Dove in feet first. These are supposed to be a kick in the pants, right? Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Got a box in the mail from @ebnash . They look great brother. Best wishes to your friend in need.















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MidwestToker said:


> Dove in feet first. These are supposed to be a kick in the pants, right? Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as the marca goes, yes. They're the strongest I've had personally but, I'm still kinda new to them. Great choice!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

As many of you saw in my post, I snatched on to a BIC of H.Upmann Connie A, as well as a (3x5) 15 pack of HdM Epicure No.2. 

Can't wait to try them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

awk6898 said:


> Got a box in the mail from @ebnash . They look great brother. Best wishes to your friend in need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


So that's where the Punch Punch went.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

Photos are just eye candy.


----------



## Randy956

Assortment









They all need rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Randy956 said:


> Assortment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all need rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


the bad news is they are definitely fake
the good news is i will definitely dispose of them for you
afterall, what are friends for


----------



## Randy956

Gummy Jones said:


> the bad news is they are definitely fake
> 
> the good news is i will definitely dispose of them for you
> 
> afterall, what are friends for


Well crap. I'll send them along right away. I don't want any fake stuff hanging around. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> Assortment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all need rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice lookin sampler... But like @Gummy Jones said they're probably fakes.. I'll help ya out my test drivin a few...to show ya what a nice guy I am, I'll even split shipping..lol

Nice pick up bro. You've got some tasty smokes there. Enjoy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

And this:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So ya done being nervous.. Christmas is here bro...well, until the wifey see the credit card statement

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm curious how these compare to the non Cubans? They sure look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> So ya done being nervous.. Christmas is here bro...well, until the wifey see the credit card statement
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well the expense is going to take some explaining. I'll be dropping your and Jacks name often as my justification.

By the way, just in case, do you have a spare room? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> I'm curious how these compare to the non Cubans?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't.. While different flavor profile, completely different smoke.

It's like golfing your entire life with Wal-Mart clubs and switching to pings.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> They don't.. While different flavor profile, completely different smoke.
> 
> It's like golfing your entire life with Wal-Mart clubs and switching to pings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's hard for me to imagine they are that much better. Soon I will find out tho (worked out a trade for some). Not that I don't trust you.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> It's hard for me to imagine they are that much better. Soon I will find out tho (worked out a trade for some). Not that I don't trust you.....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it's night and day between the two, I won't even look at NC montes or buy them anymore to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> For me it's night and day between the two, I won't even look at NC montes or buy them anymore to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


To me the difference between the original and the knock offs is more like comparing Monday to Friday..lol

I'm not bashing ncs, I'm bashing cohiba and monties.. I do like the nc partagas blacks but that's about it for the spin offs. But the cc Partis blow the rest away.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Very fast delivery. Nice dark wrappers!!!


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> Very fast delivery. Nice dark wrappers!!!


They look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb stick!:grin2:


----------



## Sprouthog

woodted said:


> Superb stick!:grin2:


Hope they smoke better than they look. Rough rolls and that one caps starts nearly 3/4 inch down from the head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Just got a package from @JtAv8tor in a trade. Can't be more happy. Time to pop my cherry! Packaging was fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bahahaha...You think he did you a solid...so screwed...bahahaha

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> Bahahaha...You think he did you a solid...so screwed...bahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah I know, now I got something else to spend my money on...lmao....on second thought he screwed me. Your right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Bahahaha...You think he did you a solid...so screwed...bahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk












Just helping a brother out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Bought these at the lcdh close to my hotel. Some decent upmanns, including a few noellas from an open jar.


----------



## UBC03

Lcdh..smart man..

Now go find a street vendor that has boxes of cohibas with the plexiglass sliding front.. Those are the good ones..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TCstr8

I want to be like @Rondo when I grow up.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I wanna be like @Rondo for at least one month before they plant me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

UBC03 said:


> I wanna be like @Rondo for at least one month before they plant me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That doesn't give the cigars you'd buy enough rest time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Joe Sticks said:


> That doesn't give the cigars you'd buy enough rest time
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I just wanna buy like @Rondo for a month..without getting stabbed in the neck.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My HdM Epicure No.2 showed but not my H.Upmann Connie A Box. 
ROM 2016.

Worried a bit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Edmundos and some Connie As. 
































That last one is ALO JUL 16. I had to look at that twice.

Both boxes, different vendors but good looking wrappers from 2016.

No 17s to date yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Quintero 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Some rested Sig IV with a hitchhiker from a fine Brother on another forum. 







Thanks CC


----------



## awk6898

My first cab purchase.























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

awk6898 said:


> My first cab purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Smoking one now what a great SEEGAR enjoy them!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking one now what a great SEEGAR enjoy them!:vs_cool:


Taking notes here for my next year driving trip to Canada and Alaska....note to self....buy anything Tony smokes or recommends.:smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Last few acquisitions from the last week



















Got lucky on the RASCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Habano

Cigary said:


> Taking notes here for my next year driving trip to Canada and Alaska....note to self....buy anything Tony smokes or recommends.:smile2:


Little off-topic, but good to see you my friend. :smile2:


----------



## Thig

> JtAv8tor;4619569
> 
> Got lucky on the RASCC


Educate me, are you saying that because it already has some age on it?


----------



## Cigary

Habano said:


> Little off-topic, but good to see you my friend. :smile2:


Have missed you....how have you been? Thought I'd lost track of you but like a lost penny....here you are. Don't be a stranger from here on....I need some help reining me in here as I tend....oh look!....squirrel!!!!

I'm here all night and day!:wink2:


----------



## Cigary

JtAv8tor said:


> Last few acquisitions from the last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got lucky on the RASCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is it wrong to get a cigarboner looking at those photos?:serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habano said:


> Little off-topic, but good to see you my friend. :smile2:


A pleasure to see you David!:vs_cool:
You know its funny i was thinking of you the other day.:wink2:
How's that adorable little princess must be in school by now.
GOD BLESS you and yours.


----------



## Randy956

The latest 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chef-zorba

Good to see all these boxes coming in! Time to make some more purchases.....


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A pleasure to see you David!:vs_cool:
> You know its funny i was thinking of you the other day.:wink2:
> How's that adorable little princess must be in school by now.
> GOD BLESS you and yours.


Likewise my friend, likewise!

Girls are good. Oldest will be in the second grade this fall. Youngest one is two now and is obviously in daycare most of the day.

Good to see you Tony. Hoping life will allow me to pop on a little more often!


----------



## bobbya08

Picked these guys up recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Picked these up a few weeks ago, no fancy boxes, wrapped in newspaper but the Baby Salomon's are delish, the La Corona Robusto Extra need time i guess.


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Picked these up a few weeks ago, no fancy boxes, wrapped in newspaper but the Baby Salomon's are delish, the La Corona Robusto Extra need time i guess.


Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

These shipped 7 days ago...hope they at least said hello to my other order still in NY ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> These shipped 7 days ago...hope they at least said hello to my other order still in NY ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those look great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Those look great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I noticed in the picture the one box has two with splits/cracked feet nothing major just happened to notice in the pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

I didn't see that. Should still smoke ok though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I didn't see that. Should still smoke ok though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep they will be fine I am sure...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I noticed in the picture the one box has two with splits/cracked feet nothing major just happened to notice in the pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sounds like you have a couple to sacrifice to the fire Gods rott lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep they will be fine I am sure...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you're concerned at all send them to me for an in depth inspection. I'll send the bands back lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> If you're concerned at all send them to me for an in depth inspection. I'll send the bands back lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it! You had mentioned you disliked your mailbox....such a generous brother offering up your services free of charge....lmao










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> You got it! You had mentioned you disliked your mailbox....such a generous brother offering up your services free of charge....lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Rut-ro... Better get to the bunker quick!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Rut-ro... Better get to the bunker quick!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm just gonna sit over here and be quiet from now on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I'm just gonna sit over here and be quiet from now on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems prudent.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Seems prudent.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'll be back soon lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I'll be back soon lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Terminator style?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Terminator style?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yep. Nobody's mailbox is safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

10'ers of tubes.


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> 10'ers of tubes.


Nice score !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> 10'ers of tubes.


Nice year on those... Pre aged!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Box of Punch-Punch, Montie Media Corona, HDM Epi#2, BPC, And Rass all waiting at the post office.
What better way to start the weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A Box of Punch-Punch, Montie Media Corona, HDM Epi#2, BPC, And Rass all waiting at the post office.
> 
> What better way to start the weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


That beats sitting in NY ISC since 7 July lmao....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> That beats sitting in NY ISC since 7 July lmao....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I haven't checked where my 2 boxes of HUHC are but probably in NYC keeping yours company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> I haven't checked where my 2 boxes of HUHC are but probably in NYC keeping yours company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully the come up with an escape plan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> I haven't checked where my 2 boxes of HUHC are but probably in NYC keeping yours company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm missing a box of the same cigars last tracked in Chicago 5-27 or so. Suspect that some Customs agents are having some good smokes lately.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ya' know guys, we have a thread that's essentially for discussing this end of the equation:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/171631-customs-letter.html

This one is for showing off recent acquisitions.


----------



## Rondo

I got turned on to these in a blind tasting at another forum and had to have a couple handfuls.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Rondo said:


> I got turned on to these in a blind tasting at another forum and had to have a couple handfuls.
> 
> View attachment 136745


Nice ! Are you gonna try one of those fairly soon after they came ROTT ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Yes, I'm dry boxing the moldy one.


----------



## UBC03

You can smoke moldy cigars? 
      

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I've put a lot worse in my mouth.


----------



## Thig

Rondo said:


> I've put a lot worse in my mouth.


That's what I told the girls at work when they complain about licking envelopes.


----------



## UBC03

Thig said:


> That's what I told the girls at work when they complain about licking envelopes.


No lawsuit happenin there..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

UBC03 said:


> No lawsuit happenin there..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Believe me they give me a lot worse than I give them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> You can smoke moldy cigars?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sure can its good for ya been doing it for years.


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sure can its good for ya been doing it for years.


I was joking.. On the other side we always have guys new to cigars wondering what to do when their smokes are dusted with a little Cuban penicillin. I shoulda put an lol or something after it. My sarcasm font wasn't working..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

UBC03 said:


> I was joking.. On the other side we always have guys new to cigars wondering what to do when their smokes are dusted with a little Cuban penicillin. I shoulda put an lol or something after it. My sarcasm font wasn't working..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


There are exclamation and question marks... why isn't there one for sarcasm? The "sarc mark"!


----------



## UBC03

Semper Noctem said:


> There's are exclamation and question marks... why isn't there one for sarcasm? The "sarc mark"!


It'd be the most used key around here for sure

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Here ya go


----------



## Joe Sticks

Thread is slightly veering off topic, but if a mod is talkin' about it what the heck -

I've just wiped off light mold on the wrapper & smoked it. In the foot, I toss it. Why ? That's what I've read on various forums. Would love to hear an opinion from a qualified medical person who knows cigars. @Rondo - I know you just wipe off the mold. Any thoughts & research on this ? Mold on body versus in the foot ?

Thanks bro !

P.S. - as far as new cigars, I don't have pics right now - but have been buying HUPC, BPC, and BCJ as of late.
Gotta order some HdM Coronation tubos.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary

Joe Sticks said:


> Thread is slightly veering off topic, but if a mod is talkin' about it what the heck -
> 
> I've just wiped off light mold on the wrapper & smoked it. In the foot, I toss it. Why ? That's what I've read on various forums. Would love to hear an opinion from a qualified medical person who knows cigars. @Rondo - I know you just wipe off the mold. Any thoughts & research on this ? Mold on body versus in the foot ?
> 
> Thanks bro !
> 
> P.S. - as far as new cigars, I don't have pics right now - but have been buying HUPC, BPC, and BCJ as of late.
> Gotta order some HdM Coronation tubos.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Because nobody veers off topic.....ya knew I had to use it. Mold is mold and it's a choice that is made for what people want to do. If it's on the wrapper and you feel you can mitigate any adverse effects from it then you do so with the complete knowledge that you don't have a pre-diagnosis of having asthma or some respiratory illness. Mold on the foot is another deal....if it's in the foot then you can't say for certainty that there aren't trace spores inside so most people will just toss it...again, a choice for everybody to do what they want. At least consider that you can always buy another cigar to replace the bad one...some chances aren't worth taking.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Joe Sticks said:


> Thread is slightly veering off topic, but if a mod is talkin' about it what the heck -


Sometimes even Mods need an elbow in the ribs to get back on topic.

No pics, but so far this month I've landed a box each of:

BPC
HUHC
PMF
PCE

Plus a few more in the air:

Fonseca #1
HdM Coronations (a pair of 5x3s)
Monte #4
Partagas SD6
RyJ Cedros #3


----------



## Joe Sticks

Just placed an order for some HdM Coronations today. If they turn out like the one I recently tasted, they may become a regular morning with cuppa coffee cigar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

Thought it was time to try the worlds best seller. If they smoke as good as they look I'll be happy. Ship time 1 week.


----------



## talisker10

Not a purchase, but a gift from my BIL. Punch petit coronations tubos.


----------



## triplezero24

Made my first CC purchase recently. A box of RASS and PSD4 10ct x 2. Smoked one of the RASS after about 4 months of rest (too soon, I know, but I'm impatient), and the flavor was excellent, but damn did it burn like shit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Not a purchase, but a gift from my BIL. Punch petit coronations tubos.


Them SEEGARS sure do look purdy enjoy my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

talisker10 said:


> Not a purchase, but a gift from my BIL. Punch petit coronations tubos.


Damn he must of borrowed and BROKE something expensive..or maybe that's just my bil.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

First post on the dark side. Also my first order of singles - it's been whole boxes until now. It was also my first tracked shipment - so it was a tense couple of days as I watched them cross enemy lines.

This haul was designed to let me try many of the classics that I haven't smoked yet. I'm still relatively new CCs having tried only about 10 varieties. I got two of everything except the small sticks - where I got three to satisfy any rott urges. I'll be posting on those on the daily thread shortly .

Here they are: Partagas Lusitania, RyJ Churchill, HU Mag 46, BBF, ERDM Choix Supreme, RASS, Boli Corona Jr, Party Short, HUHC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Three Lions said:


> First post on the dark side. Also my first order of singles - it's been whole boxes until now. It was also my first tracked shipment - so it was a tense couple of days as I watched them cross enemy lines.
> 
> This haul was designed to let me try many of the classics that I haven't smoked yet. I'm still relatively new CCs having tried only about 10 varieties. I got two of everything except the small sticks - where I got three to satisfy any rott urges. I'll be posting on those on the daily thread shortly .
> 
> Here they are: Partagas Lusitania, RyJ Churchill, HU Mag 46, BBF, ERDM Choix Supreme, RASS, Boli Corona Jr, Party Short, HUHC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice selection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Talisker1. You know that RA Exclusivo CUBA is not a legit Habano right?

Much discussion elsewhere that this doesn't show up as ever been made by Tabacuba and the incorrect Gold, sloppy cutting and bad CU BA. 

I'm sure I'm not pointing out anything you don't know but many that haven't encountered a replicated or fantasy Habano should take note. 

Look at the cigar bands carefully and you will see the imperfections and printing errors. 

It might smoke just fine but where it was made, we will never know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Yes as discussed elsewhere, it turned out to be a fake. I don't think I'll ever light it up. Life's too short to be smoking fakes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

talisker10 said:


> Yes as discussed elsewhere, it turned out to be a fake. I don't think I'll ever light it up. Life's too short to be smoking fakes.


Still the person that gifted had good intentions trying to buy something you liked. Always a thumbs up for that.

I just checked and my last order placed 3 weeks back appears to be in Eastern Europe... WTF? This is why I almost never check in on these things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

talisker10 said:


> Yes as discussed elsewhere, it turned out to be a fake. I don't think I'll ever light it up. Life's too short to be smoking fakes.


if you arent going to smoke it at least unwrap it and post some pictures of the guts


----------



## talisker10

Gummy Jones said:


> if you arent going to smoke it at least unwrap it and post some pictures of the guts


Good idea. I will put that in a separate thread.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Champagne InHand

talisker10 said:


> Good idea. I will put that in a separate thread.


Next time I'm in Niagara Falls I'll grab a RyJ tubo and dissect it. So many fakes up there.

Great thread idea. Sad to spend $10US+ to show a fake but it's better for the whole to see them for what hey are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Private sale


----------



## Semper Noctem

WABOOM said:


> Private sale


Nice!


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> Private sale


I bought 15 of them. They are nice but should even be better with age. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Cedros De Luxe No.3


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla, Alejandro Gonzalez Prince:


----------



## JtAv8tor

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla, Alejandro Gonzalez Prince:


Beautiful...absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yum


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla, Alejandro Gonzalez Prince:


I don't know what it is about those but a little drool always dribbles down my chin when I see em.

The words work of art are thrown around here alot, but those actually fit the bill. Enjoy brother.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> I don't know what it is about those but a little drool always dribbles down my chin when I see em.
> 
> The words work of art are thrown around here alot, but those actually fit the bill. Enjoy brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


When I open the Reynaldo's, it smells like freshly tilled soil. These were on the rollers table a week ago.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> When I open the Reynaldo's, it smells like freshly tilled soil. These were on the rollers table a week ago.


Thanks for the smellavison too..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla, Alejandro Gonzalez Prince:


I can smell em from here :ss


----------



## Champagne InHand

I ordered a 6 pack box of different Torpedo sticks. It will sit and age as they are all from the 2016 crop. 

Still a fun box just for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fonseca No.1 & Montecristo No.4


----------



## Cigary

bpegler said:


> When I open the Reynaldo's, it smells like freshly tilled soil. These were on the rollers table a week ago.


This turns me on more than getting my ticket punched at the Bunny Ranch in 1974. The more it smells like fresh manure ( steer, horse, buffalo ) the more excited I become. I use manure in the bags from Home Depot as a room deodorizer:vs_cool:.


----------



## bpegler

Cigary said:


> This turns me on more than getting my ticket punched at the Bunny Ranch in 1974. The more it smells like fresh manure ( steer, horse, buffalo ) the more excited I become. I use manure in the bags from Home Depot as a room deodorizer:vs_cool:.


I absolutely agree. Fresh cigars that have a strong earth/barnyard are usually a religious experience.

Not to take anything away from the ladies at the ranch...


----------



## Thig

I found this reading reviews. 3 years is a long time to wait but I guess patience pays off.

"Fonseca Fonseca No. 1 Review:
Lots of flavours can be found in this cigar. Floral, honey and herbaceous flavours greatly balanced can be found after some ageing combined with a mild tobacco taste. The minimum ageing recommended for this cigar is at least three years."


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thig said:


> I found this reading reviews. 3 years is a long time to wait but I guess patience pays off.
> 
> "Fonseca Fonseca No. 1 Review:
> Lots of flavours can be found in this cigar. Floral, honey and herbaceous flavours greatly balanced can be found after some ageing combined with a mild tobacco taste. The minimum ageing recommended for this cigar is at least three years."


Not a big deal. If they need time I've got plenty.

Won't stop me from trying one now, with only a year on them, though. >


----------



## Alrightdriver

curmudgeonista said:


> Not a big deal. If they need time I've got plenty.
> 
> Won't stop me from trying one now, with only a year on them, though. >


You rebel!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

bpegler said:


> I absolutely agree. Fresh cigars that have a strong earth/barnyard are usually a religious experience.
> 
> Not to take anything away from the ladies at the ranch...


Different ladies....same stench....er....aroma.


----------



## JtAv8tor

curmudgeonista said:


> Not a big deal. If they need time I've got plenty.
> 
> Won't stop me from trying one now, with only a year on them, though. >


The box recently got from '16 will be resting a long long time..very tight non smokable draw on the 3 I have cut so far to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

JtAv8tor said:


> The box recently got from '16 will be resting a long long time..very tight non smokable draw on the 3 I have cut so far to try.


IOW, they're like 50% of all Cubans?

Not to worry, we have the technology...


----------



## bobbya08

LGC Imensos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Monte PE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> LGC Imensos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your hands look soft! You sure you work on the rigs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

You guys are killing me. My CCs are in New York waiting to get the go ahead to come home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Your hands look soft! You sure you work on the rigs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol that's my buddy. He's holding onto these for me until I get home. I'll tell him you said he has soft hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

bobbya08 said:


> lol that's my buddy. He's holding onto these for me until I get home. I'll tell him you said he has soft hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Respect for a man who knows how much we crave cigar p()rn that he has someone else take photos while he's away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> lol that's my buddy. He's holding onto these for me until I get home. I'll tell him you said he has soft hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao.....the kind you want to rub your back.... bahahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> I absolutely agree. Fresh cigars that have a strong earth/barnyard are usually a religious experience.
> 
> Not to take anything away from the ladies at the ranch...


I must Concur :smile2:

Fresh Cigars, New Cars well in the old days least ways, And a real Lady gotta be the best 3 smells on earth!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I must Concur :smile2:
> 
> Fresh Cigars, New Cars well in the old days least ways, And a real Lady gotta be the best 3 smells on earth!:vs_cool:


newborns have a distinctive smell that i really like as well


----------



## GOT14U

Well they finally showed up. My first order and man it does take a bit to get here.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brimy623

I'm official!!
My 1st solo purchase that made it thru customs.































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Well they finally showed up. My first order and man it does take a bit to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

brimy623 said:


> I'm official!!
> My 1st solo purchase that made it thru customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

I can finally post to this thread, my first order arrived today. Sorry for all the pics but I am excited.


----------



## GOT14U

Thig said:


> I can finally post to this thread, my first order arrived today. Sorry for all the pics but I am excited.


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally after about 34 days. HUHC OMS JUN 16 and TOS AGO 16

Plus the pirámide sampler from 2016 








ETP. DIC 16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Finally after about 34 days. HUHC OMS JUN 16 and TOS AGO 16
> 
> Plus the pirámide sampler from 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETP. DIC 16
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Thig said:


> I can finally post to this thread, my first order arrived today. Sorry for all the pics but I am excited.


Do I try one ROTT or just deep six the whole batch? It sure is tempting.


----------



## GOT14U

Thig said:


> Do I try one ROTT or just deep six the whole batch? It sure is tempting.


I decided to wait on mine....that's a loooong time to be in those conditions....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thig said:


> Do I try one ROTT or just deep six the whole batch? It sure is tempting.


I was told it was a right of passage to try one rott.. Just saying.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Have to try one ROTT so you have baseline for future comparisons...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thig

That's the answer I was wanting.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Thig said:


> Thig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally post to this thread, my first order arrived today. Sorry for all the pics but I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I try one ROTT or just deep six the whole batch? It sure is tempting.
Click to expand...

Seems like you have enough to do both 
Congrats


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Have to try one ROTT so you have baseline for future comparisons...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep..do it for science.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thig said:


> Do I try one ROTT or just deep six the whole batch? It sure is tempting.


I've had pretty good luck ROTT with smaller cigars. My suggestion would be to go ahead and try a BCJ (or are they BPC's) and give the HdM Epi2's at least a month first.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thig said:


> That's the answer I was wanting.


We are glad to be able to enable. Otherwise what are friends for?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

curmudgeonista said:


> I've had pretty good luck ROTT with smaller cigars. My suggestion would be to go ahead and try a BCJ (or are they BPC's) and give the HdM Epi2's at least a month first.


They are BCJ, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> I've had pretty good luck ROTT with smaller cigars. My suggestion would be to go ahead and try a BCJ (or are they BPC's) and give the HdM Epi2's at least a month first.


Totally agree. I actually smoked a 3 pack pg the HdM Epi No.2 right of the truck and was not impressed. I felt I wasted a fifth of what I bought.

As for the BCJ, fire one up. They are delightful young.

This is a cigar, the BCJ that I need to buy more of, like multiple boxes. I can't say enough about them as to me the are so impressive for the size and in youth without really dropping off.

I really like cabinets of Partí Short, but while good fresh they have a going to sleep period, which I will rest them after.

Those are also on my list but I will park the entire cabinet for 5 years from box date.

Nice haul, enjoy them when you find time.

-------- (note to forumtech people)

I don't know why Puff or tapatalk posted this photo. I can't even remove it. It was a direct quote from Jack's response to Thig.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Picked up quite a few singles recently from a few buddies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Picked up quite a few singles recently from a few buddies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them are some taste treats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Them are some taste treats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm excited to try the 07 sig vi and the 2012 Coros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Nice haul!


----------



## WABOOM

I know it's not cigars... but it is Cuban, and I had to post it. I bought these for my older brother because he loves rum.
Took forever to get this order, I ordered it in June.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

WABOOM said:


> I know it's not cigars... but it is Cuban, and I had to post it. I bought these for my older brother because he loves rum.
> Took forever to get this order, I ordered it in June.


That's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> I know it's not cigars... but it is Cuban, and I had to post it. I bought these for my older brother because he loves rum.
> Took forever to get this order, I ordered it in June.


That olive oil looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> I know it's not cigars... but it is Cuban, and I had to post it. I bought these for my older brother because he loves rum.
> Took forever to get this order, I ordered it in June.


I love Cuban rum (Ron/Rhum) especially when traveling as they are usually the most bang for you buck, unless you are in Barbados, Jamaica or Central America. Then you drink what's local.

It blows me away how expensive Bacardi is in other countries and I'm not a Bacardi fan.

Of course it's the same Budweiser conundrum I see every where but it applies to North America too. People in my area think Labatts, Molson and Rolling Rock are cheap local beer and look to Brown Ales or IPA from the West Coast, Texas or even our own Southern Tier as better alternatives.

I personally love Goose Island and Irish Stout as favorites. When budget beer is the thing I almost always choose Yuengling or Sam Adams.

Life is short. Enjoy that great Cuban rum. Straight or in Cuba Libre and mojitos.

Pleas excuse my horrid typos. Ever since planning the Nica trip I have used a Spanish keyboard. Siri and autocorrect just don't even have a clue these days. My big fat fingers don't help as well as trying to type without the aid of reading glasses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a quick question for our more seasoned Habano smokers. How soon is acceptable to try one of the HUHCs that showed up this past Monday. I've had the itch to smoke one? To gauge while the weather is good. Gorgeous day this was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> Just a quick question for our more seasoned Habano smokers. How soon is acceptable to try one of the HUHCs that showed up this past Monday. I've had the itch to smoke one? To gauge while the weather is good. Gorgeous day this was.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROTT to set a baseline for further research !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> ROTT to set a baseline for further research !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Enabling advice is best advice. IMO lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Champagne InHand said:


> Just a quick question for our more seasoned Habano smokers. How soon is acceptable to try one of the HUHCs that showed up this past Monday. I've had the itch to smoke one? To gauge while the weather is good. Gorgeous day this was.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost always smoke a couple ROTT. Unless you have a draw problem, those should should be good to go.

The only exception is when I have purchased cigars specifically for the long sleep, like Cohibas, or Sir Winnies.

Small cigars and customs usually smoke pretty good fresh.

If they're sour, then you'll have to let them rest until the humidity drops. But I bet they smoke well.


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Just a quick question for our more seasoned Habano smokers. How soon is acceptable to try one of the HUHCs that showed up this past Monday. I've had the itch to smoke one? To gauge while the weather is good. Gorgeous day this was.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've smoked quite a few rott or at least within a month..I've never had an issue with draw or sourness

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> I know it's not cigars... but it is Cuban, and I had to post it. I bought these for my older brother because he loves rum.
> Took forever to get this order, I ordered it in June.


Dive oil. That's a new one for me! I'll use that phrase on my outing with the scuba crew.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Forgot I even had these ordered lmao























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Forgot I even had these ordered lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice date on that top box.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Champagne InHand said:


> Just a quick question for our more seasoned Habano smokers. How soon is acceptable to try one of the HUHCs that showed up this past Monday. I've had the itch to smoke one? To gauge while the weather is good. Gorgeous day this was.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just today I put another box of them in the cooler. They are good after they season a bit. I cut the tip on many so they accumulate faster. Every month now I've noticed them get better. Keep in mind I've not had my first batch that long, a Couple of months I think.


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> Forgot I even had these ordered lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will you adopt me? I can mow, trim hedges, good with conversation, and can cook.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> Will you adopt me? I can mow, trim hedges, good with conversation, and can cook.


Haha, not sure you would enjoy northern
Bama weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yamirstogies239

cohiba robustos and esplendidos BIRTHDAY GIFT from mom
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

yamirstogies239 said:


> cohiba robustos and esplendidos BIRTHDAY GIFT from mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

yamirstogies239 said:


> cohiba robustos and esplendidos BIRTHDAY GIFT from mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your mom looking to adopt ? Lmao very nice indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yamirstogies239

JtAv8tor said:


> Your mom looking to adopt ? Lmao very nice indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hahaha thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amazing gift. I fell in love the Espi a long, long time ago. You just don't see them for sale without having to part with a kidney or something like that. 

Enjoy those beautiful cigars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Forgot I even had these ordered lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You know your ballin when you forget you ordered smokes.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> Your mom looking to adopt ? Lmao very nice indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Adopt? Hell, is she available?

LmAO


----------



## GOT14U

yamirstogies239 said:


> cohiba robustos and esplendidos BIRTHDAY GIFT from mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.....that is a gift!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## JtAv8tor

7 days ship to door (re-ship) of a 30 day over due order as well

Putting them in for a cold nap










Crack sticks AKA HUHC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> 7 days ship to door (re-ship) of a 30 day over due order as well
> 
> Putting them in for a cold nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crack sticks AKA HUHC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A wonderful sight.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

I got 5 of these 2001 lanceros today but I gifted one to a fried. I wish I could've bought the whole box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> I got 5 of these 2001 lanceros today but I gifted one to a fried. I wish I could've bought the whole box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some lucky bastard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Some lucky bastard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah he's a good guy and super generous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> I got 5 of these 2001 lanceros today but I gifted one to a fried. I wish I could've bought the whole box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very generous enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> I got 5 of these 2001 lanceros today but I gifted one to a fried. I wish I could've bought the whole box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those COLAs make my pants shorter. Damn bro, killing it!


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> Those COLAs make my pants shorter. Damn bro, killing it!


I hope they are as good as they look. I'm thinking about firing one up tonight to see. If they are I may get a few more lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> I hope they are as good as they look. I'm thinking about firing one up tonight to see. If they are I may get a few more lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At 16 years old I bet they are amazing. Report back!


----------



## Three Lions

Wow! And I really like lanceros - though I have not yet tried a CoLa. Very nice.

TL


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> View attachment 143209


Those look fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I took a whiff off a foot and sneezed.
That's a good sign, and possibly a new sig for our foot fetish mod.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> I took a whiff off a foot and sneezed.
> That's a good sign, and possibly a new sig for our foot fetish mod.


Insert profanity laced tirade here..lol

ET TU RON?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> Those look fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even know what they are but I agree - they look amazing enough to eat!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SoCal Gunner said:


> I don't even know what they are but I agree - they look amazing enough to eat!


BOLÍVAR PETIT BELICOSOS EDICION LIMITADA 2009
Have not seen any in a while @Rondo made a great score.
They are extraordinary rich dark chocolate and cherry notes is what i have experienced.
Enjoy @Rondo!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 144033


As always , great score bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

mom gift from while ago
bolivar #3 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Here's your sign. I ordered some CCs today and also purchased some Davidoffs from the same site, only later did I realize the Davidoffs aren't even CC. All is not lost, I don't think they were any cheaper on the NC sites I usually order from.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 144033


You're killing me Ron.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

My cigar game is seriously lacking.... outstanding looking sticks fellas.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Siglo II


----------



## Champagne InHand

Second 17 stamp that I think we have seen. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

A few more to add to my singles box. The fundi's are 2005.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Thig said:


> Siglo II


Candy!
You could get me to take a ride in your van with blacked out windows if you offered that to me as candy! "Hey big boy, wanna go fora ride?"


----------



## Thig

Randy956 said:


> Candy!
> You could get me to take a ride in your van with blacked out windows if you offered that to me as candy! "Hey big boy, wanna go fora ride?"


I am blushing.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thig said:


> I am blushing.


Hopefully Randy is too!


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Hopefully Randy is too!


He isn't.. He's been standing on the corner, for the last hour, waiting to be picked up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Wow, 7 days from order to delivery


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Thig

curmudgeonista said:


> View attachment 144833


Very nice, I have some of those in the air somewhere.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thig said:


> Very nice, I have some of those in the air somewhere.


You won't regret it!


----------



## Fusion

My box of Hoyo's has no date but a date code of CCNE, when i look that up im getting 1999, is that right? full code is EOG CCNE


----------



## Champagne InHand

I felt the need to order another 2 boxes of HUHC. Such great little smokes. Now I will be set for Winter, or the long night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fusion said:


> Wow, 7 days from order to delivery


Yep. I'm using a very reliable shipper/vendor now. That 30+ day thing just isn't that acceptable plus the price was about the same ir higher. Too many focusing on bigger, pricier sticks. No thanks. Not today at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Posting error


----------



## Thig

Posting error


----------



## Champagne InHand

My 2 boxes of HUHC came in today. They had the craziest new style protective wrapper. Long tough air-filled tubes surrounding the boxes.

My first 2017 boxes of any marque. 

















That means that these little sticks just found their way into boxes less than 6 months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

I just ordered a box of HUHC this morning - I'm hooked. It will be interesting to see how long they take to arrive. No tracking but pretty quick delivery in my experience. Usually takes 3-4 days to ship but then only a week to California. 

Nearly pulled the trigger on a fire sale of HdM Petit Robustos this morning, left it too late and they were all gone. Oh well.

TL


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> I just ordered a box of HUHC this morning - I'm hooked. It will be interesting to see how long they take to arrive. No tracking but pretty quick delivery in my experience. Usually takes 3-4 days to ship but then only a week to California.
> 
> Nearly pulled the trigger on a fire sale of HdM Petit Robustos this morning, left it too late and they were all gone. Oh well.
> 
> TL


No worries about the HdM. Good cigars but they can be found elsewhere you just have to shop around.

I agree that the little HUHC are addictingly great.

I need more HdM. I'll look around. I'm thinking the PCs should be good to try. Jack's note on exploring HdM have been inspiring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Three Lions said:


> I just ordered a box of HUHC this morning - I'm hooked. It will be interesting to see how long they take to arrive. No tracking but pretty quick delivery in my experience. Usually takes 3-4 days to ship but then only a week to California.
> 
> Nearly pulled the trigger on a fire sale of HdM Petit Robustos this morning, left it too late and they were all gone. Oh well.
> 
> TL





Champagne InHand said:


> No worries about the HdM. Good cigars but they can be found elsewhere you just have to shop around.
> 
> I agree that the little HUHC are addictingly great.
> 
> I need more HdM. I'll look around. I'm thinking the PCs should be good to try. Jack's note on exploring HdM have been inspiring.


I picked up some HdM Petit Robustos (4"x50) back in February on a similar promotion. They're okay; maybe will improve with time since they're just now celebrating their 1 year birthday.

But IMO if you spring for some Vegueros Entretiempos (4.3"x52) or Tapados (4.7"x46), which are regularly fairly comparable in outlay for a tin/16 or 4x4 to that flash-sale on the 5x3 of HdM PR's, I think you may be just as happy. Obviously, Vegueros is not a big-name brand with a storied history like HdM, but they certainly punch above their weight class. To me they combine some of the best traits of Montecristo and H.Upmann; and I have not found them to need a lot of time on them to deliver their best.

In HdM's it's the Coronations and Epicure #1's that have really captured my attention; both pretty recent acquisitions. I hear the Epi2's are great too, but I don't remember ever smoking one.


----------



## Three Lions

curmudgeonista said:


> I picked up some HdM Petit Robustos (4"x50) back in February on a similar promotion. They're okay; maybe will improve with time since they're just now celebrating their 1 year birthday.
> 
> But IMO if you spring for some Vegueros Entretiempos (4.3"x52) or Tapados (4.7"x46), which are regularly fairly comparable in outlay for a tin/16 or 4x4 to that flash-sale on the 5x3 of HdM PR's, I think you may be just as happy. Obviously, Vegueros is not a big-name brand with a storied history like HdM, but they certainly punch above their weight class. To me they combine some of the best traits of Montecristo and H.Upmann; and I have not found them to need a lot of time on them to deliver their best.
> 
> In HdM's it's the Coronations and Epicure #1's that have really captured my attention; both pretty recent acquisitions. I hear the Epi2's are great too, but I don't remember ever smoking one.


Thanks for the advice. I haven't tried any Vegueros but you have piqued my interest. I have heard good things about the Epi 1 and Coronations. I am part way through a 5x3 of the Epi 2 and like their style - one was plugged but that happens. I think they're improving with rest - but patience hasn't always been my strong point.

Has anyone tried the (Moderator edit) Custom Rolled? There are quite a few vitolas in the selection and I wondered if they were good. Curious to know.

Thanks

TL


----------



## Engineer99

Three Lions said:


> Thanks for the advice. I haven't tried any Vegueros but you have piqued my interest. I have heard good things about the Epi 1 and Coronations. I am part way through a 5x3 of the Epi 2 and like their style - one was plugged but that happens. I think they're improving with rest - but patience hasn't always been my strong point.
> 
> Has anyone tried the (Moderator edit) Custom Rolled? There are quite a few vitolas in the selection and I wondered if they were good. Curious to know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TL


I think this is the first time that I've seen someone properly use and spell the verb "piqued" in a cigar forum.


----------



## Three Lions

Engineer99 said:


> I think this is the first time that I've seen someone properly use and spell the verb "piqued" in a cigar forum.


:grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just this alone piques my interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished placing a fairly big order. 
1 box of HUHC, you really can't have enough of these around. 
2 boxes of Montecristo Medio Coronas
1 tin of Vegueros Tapados (Corona Grande) w/ 16 sticks. 
I'm up to try a new marque that Habanos SA started to showcase fine Cuban tobacco. I'm up to try it. 

Now the wait begins. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Just finished placing a fairly big order.
> 1 box of HUHC, you really can't have enough of these around.
> 2 boxes of Montecristo Medio Coronas
> 1 tin of Vegueros Tapados (Corona Grande) w/ 16 sticks.
> I'm up to try a new marque that Habanos SA started to showcase fine Cuban tobacco. I'm up to try it.
> 
> Now the wait begins.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the vegueros yet but the others you got are great for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nice Saturday deliver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice Saturday deliver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well obviously the shipper got the address wrong those were supposed to go to my house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Well obviously the shipper got the address wrong those were supposed to go to my house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, you sure you want a box showing up at your house right now lmao...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha, you sure you want a box showing up at your house right now lmao...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Heck yeah I do but my wife may not lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Heck yeah I do but my wife may not lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay I can hook you up then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha, you sure you want a box showing up at your house right now lmao...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You are absolutely right. Send it to mine for safe keeping.


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Okay I can hook you up then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I double dog dare you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At a boy Bobby.


----------



## WABOOM

8 days


----------



## MattT

WABOOM said:


> 8 days


As my first legit posting ability in the habanos section, I do declare F.U. Seriously though, those are a thing of beauty!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

WABOOM said:


> 8 days


Am I reading that right, a 2014 box date. Nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice Saturday deliver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Like Christmas Early nice SEEGARS :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> 8 days


How long do those need to sleep in addition to the box date? And is the answer valid for all CC generally? I'm thinking it's time to start another cooler...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> How long do those need to sleep in addition to the box date? And is the answer valid for all CC generally? I'm thinking it's time to start another cooler...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm gonna ROTT one tonight and see how it is, but I'm sure they need to dry out a bit for a few months for sure before I take them seriously.


----------



## Navistar

Got some Partagas shorties and Vegueros Entre n the last haul


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> I'm gonna ROTT one tonight and see how it is, but I'm sure they need to dry out a bit for a few months for sure before I take them seriously.


CCs do well with sleep. Some Marques much more than others.

I'm not a big RyJ guy. I've smoked maybe 6 different vitolas throughout the years. I've found though that if they package them in cedar, it tends to be to help them gain more flavor over time.

They look nice. The only RyJ I really liked was a larger ring gauge and the No.3, when I could find them at a real tobacco shop and not in tubos.

Enjoy experimenting with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> They look nice. The only RyJ I really liked was a larger ring gauge *and the No.3, when I could find them at a real tobacco shop and not in tubos.*


^ I think this statement may create some confusion.

With RyJ, "No.3" is a designation within a series, not an single cigar available in different presentations. Currently there are three different RyJ's with "No.3" as part of their name, only one of which is available as a tubos (and only as a tubos). They are all distinctly different cigars.

*Romeo No.3 is a Coronitas* (4.6"x 40) available only in tubes
*Cedros de Luxe No.3 is a Marevas* (5.1"x 42 - Petit Corona) available only in cedar sleeve
*Exibicion No.3 is a Coronas Gordas* (5.6"x 46) available only in plain banded presentation (no tube, no cedar wrap, no cello)


----------



## php007

Some Bolivar love and a Papo bundle


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

php007 said:


> Some Bolivar love and a Papo bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky son of a gun!:wink2:
Nice to see ya back and posting!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> ^ I think this statement may create some confusion.
> 
> With RyJ, "No.3" is a designation within a series, not an single cigar available in different presentations. Currently there are three different RyJ's with "No.3" as part of their name, only one of which is available as a tubos (and only as a tubos). They are all distinctly different cigars.
> 
> *Romeo No.3 is a Coronitas* (4.6"x 40) available only in tubes
> *Cedros de Luxe No.3 is a Marevas* (5.1"x 42 - Petit Corona) available only in cedar sleeve
> *Exibicion No.3 is a Coronas Gordas* (5.6"x 46) available only in plain banded presentation (no tube, no cedar wrap, no cello)


That Coronas Gordas is the one that I really liked when I could find them. In Canada they all too often have the tubo Coronitas. Though usually in varied degree of enjoyability.

I've wanted to try some different RyJ but with so many great marques, I just have not had the time to get around to it. I still need to restock things like Parti Shorts, BCJ and try some sticks on my must try list like SLR Regios.

Damned if that ISOM doesn't offer a person some marvelous choices. Unfortunately when making your way through Ontario or BC the options get limited. Same said for spots in the Caribbean and Mexico, excluding the mother island of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

php007 said:


> Some Bolivar love and a Papo bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really can't go wrong buying Libertador boxes of 10. Pretty amazing sticks right up there with Lusis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

10- H Upmann #2 LUB '14 
1- Juan Lopez RR Portugal


----------



## WABOOM

3- H.U. Conni A 2011
3- H.U. Conni 1 2016


----------



## StillPuffin

Ha! First post on the dark side...



















Let's hope I didn't get ripped off... 

These smell amazing. Can't wait to give one a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

StillPuffin said:


> Ha! First post on the dark side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope I didn't get ripped off...
> 
> These smell amazing. Can't wait to give one a try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look good to me:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Private


----------



## huffer33

My first bag - thanks to all for the fine information here on selections.


----------



## GOT14U

StillPuffin said:


> Ha! First post on the dark side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope I didn't get ripped off...
> 
> These smell amazing. Can't wait to give one a try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those don't look good at all. I'll take them off your hands and even pay shipping bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Happy Monday. 
HUHC















2 boxes of Monte MC 
ORG
OCT 15








Vegueros Tin
SLE
MAY 16










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I guess everyone got deliveries today.
Digging the Parti P2 as of late. 
















These Choix from '14 smell like those candy stores on the boardwalk.


----------



## Three Lions

First of 5 boxes inbound. This one HUHC. I'll take 2.5 years of age on them. Thank you!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Two days in a row! This time:
HUHC TOR FEB 17
BCJ ETP ENE 17
Parti Shorts AUM MAR 15

Will try a Parti Short ROTT

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Three Lions said:


> Two days in a row! This time:
> HUHC TOR FEB 17
> BCJ ETP ENE 17
> Parti Shorts AUM MAR 15
> 
> Will try a Parti Short ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah!!! Easy there tiger... oops I meant Lion!


----------



## Three Lions

WABOOM said:


> Woah!!! Easy there tiger... oops I meant Lion!


Hah! But they're so cute - who could resist?

One more box inbound - ERDM Choix Supreme.

TL


----------



## Fusion

Getting ready to make another purchase, anyone tried the Jose L. Piedra Cazadores? good price but have no info on them


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Getting ready to make another purchase, anyone tried the Jose L. Piedra Cazadores? good price but have no info on them


I've had the conservas. Not a big fan of JLP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I actually liked the JLP when compared with similarly aged Quints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Not a big purchase but it's a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> Not a big purchase but it's a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look awesome Bobby


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a couple of 10 ct boxes of PSD#5 sitting at the post office.
And a 25 ct box of PSD#4 on the way.
Just can't resist some of those sales.:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gold mine


----------



## Fusion

Ended up ordering the Jose L. Piedra Cazadores and a box of Por Larranja Pantellas, hope they are here as quick as my last order.


----------



## bobbya08

Gummy Jones said:


> Gold mine


Wow I'm jealous. Those are awesome looking sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

bobbya08 said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold mine
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm jealous. Those are awesome looking sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. I've felt the same about a few of your posts


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MattT

Three Lions said:


> Two days in a row! This time:
> HUHC TOR FEB 17
> BCJ ETP ENE 17
> Parti Shorts AUM MAR 15
> 
> Will try a Parti Short ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys make me jealous as f#c! sometimes.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Just received my second box of POR Larranaga Panetelas because I burned through my first box so fast.


----------



## pwaggs

First Cuban Box of cigars ever purchased. I went in wanting to buy a box of H Upmann No. 2's, but I saw this box of Cohiba Behike 52's and switched at the last minute because the box was unopened and all of the Upmann's had broken seals.

Box appears to be cardboard, not very save worthy. (IST Airport DF)


----------



## Thig

pwaggs said:


> Behike 52's and switched at the last minute because the box was unopened and all of the Upmann's had broken seals.
> 
> Box appears to be cardboard, not very save worthy.


Why would a $600+ box of cigars come in a cardboard box?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thig said:


> Why would a $600+ box of cigars come in a cardboard box?


They cost a lot more than $600.
That cardboard box should just be an outer box.
There should be a black lacquered wood box with white squares inside.

For reference as Photobucket no longer shares photo's.:vs_cool:

(link edited out)
http://www.friendsofhabanos.com/forum/topic/123742-cohiba-behike-52-real-or-fake/


----------



## Fusion

Slowpokebill said:


> Just received my second box of POR Larranaga Panetelas because I burned through my first box so fast.


I have a box of the Panatellas on the way right now


----------



## Thig

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They cost a lot more than $600.
> That cardboard box should just be an outer box.
> There should be a black lacquered wood box with white squares inside.
> 
> For reference as Photobucket no longer shares photo's.:vs_cool:
> 
> (link edited out)


I didn't look the price up but I knew it was in excess of $600, I just couldn't see them coming in a cardboard box.


----------



## GOT14U

pwaggs said:


> First Cuban Box of cigars ever purchased. I went in wanting to buy a box of H Upmann No. 2's, but I saw this box of Cohiba Behike 52's and switched at the last minute because the box was unopened and all of the Upmann's had broken seals.
> 
> Box appears to be cardboard, not very save worthy. (IST Airport DF)


Yahtzee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Follow up. I am an idiot. Opened up the cardboard box once I got home today.


----------



## WABOOM

Belicoso Fino. These are bigger than I thought. They are basically a piramide like a #2


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> Belicoso Fino. These are bigger than I thought. They are basically a piramide like a #2


Those look good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

pwaggs said:


> Follow up. I am an idiot. Opened up the cardboard box once I got home today.


That is downright sexy!


----------



## MattT

pwaggs said:


> Follow up. I am an idiot. Opened up the cardboard box once I got home today.


That's more like it. Got concerned when you said they came in a cardboard box.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Latest purchase from another forum..
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> Latest purchase from another forum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Looks budget friendly


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> Looks budget friendly


Very

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

4 year old box of RyJ's. 
Guess who's ordering another one...


----------



## WABOOM

Alex, Piramides.


----------



## Three Lions

ERDM Choix Supreme AMU MAR 17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Got some (edit) in today. Lucked out and got both boxes from '15.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Cazadores









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Pretty good dates


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> View attachment 154849
> 
> 
> View attachment 154857
> 
> 
> View attachment 154865


All I can say is wow buddy. Those look excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 154849
> 
> 
> View attachment 154857
> 
> 
> View attachment 154865


You've been on quite the lancero kick lately.. That's a 180 from when you were the "nub master"..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

@Rondo
Ummm...wow...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

More Montecristo MCs.

I like the 2015. I have to look up the factory code or compare it to the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Juniors


----------



## MattT

You guys disgust me sometimes. But in a good way.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just grabbed a couple of boxes of RASS on sale.:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

IV









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Box split with a couple friends..

2 boxes huhc
Rg perlas
And a couple bundles of my jlps






























Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Issues with critters in one of the rg boxes..I'm assuming it's beetles. Holes and dust are usually a dead give away.. Everything is heading to the freezer.






























Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Issues with critters in one of the rg boxes..I'm assuming it's beetles. Holes and dust are usually a dead give away.. Everything is heading to the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yikes!! That may give me nightmares.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Yikes!! That may give me nightmares.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Ya think..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> Ya think..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They only inspected the huhcs do these slipped through. I've never had an issue before. Hopefully it's rectified quickly.

It's sad that these little critters have done more travelling in a week than I'll do my entire life...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> They only inspected the huhcs do these slipped through. I've never had an issue before. Hopefully it's rectified quickly.
> 
> It's sad that these little critters have done more travelling in a week than I'll do my entire life...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hopefully the vendor will replace them for ya.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Issues with critters in one of the rg boxes..I'm assuming it's beetles. Holes and dust are usually a dead give away.. Everything is heading to the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Perhaps the next time we have one of those freeze/don't freeze discussions, you can post this picture.

I had the same problem with some Montecristo #3s a few years back.

But some insist that it can't happen. They're all frozen in this big freezer in Havana.

LOL...


----------



## Champagne InHand

More HUHC arriving. 

















PMU MAY 15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Few more singles to add to the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> They only inspected the huhcs do these slipped through. I've never had an issue before. Hopefully it's rectified quickly.
> 
> It's sad that these little critters have done more travelling in a week than I'll do my entire life...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


whats the box code?


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> whats the box code?


Can't just post a pic.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> Can't just post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


who knows whether the bugs were a primary infestation or secondary to coming in contact with another box

either was it is an excellent example of the fact that you never can be sure, regardless of age, etc.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> More HUHC arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMU MAY 15
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @ChampagneInHand, you inspired me to acquire some HUHCs but, comparing my box date to yours, it's clear that Habanos, or at least Upmann, rightly views you as a VIP. :vs_cool:

Mine have been in the freezer at -5F for 24 hours. If there are holes in them when I open the box, I won't have Alien nightmares when I smoke them. :wink2:


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> who knows whether the bugs were a primary infestation or secondary to coming in contact with another box
> 
> either was it is an excellent example of the fact that you never can be sure, regardless of age, etc.


Exactly..I was never a freezing guy. Thought it was overkill. Guess who's definitely freezing everything from now on..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> Exactly..I was never a freezing guy. Thought it was overkill. Guess who's definitely freezing everything from now on..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


a similar situation changed my mind as well


----------



## Joe Sticks

I freeze boxes. Usually don't freeze 5ers or 10ers. The latter are separated in small tupperdors which isolate them from the rest of my stash. 
One reason I don't freeze 5ers & 10ers is not being able to get all the air out of the bag completely without squashing the sticks. I was always afraid of any potential moisture remaining that could later lead to a mold problem. I also keep the cigars at no warmer than 71F in my tupperdors and cooladors. But, whenever I see photos of beetle holes, it makes me wonder if my approach is adequate.
Also, guys will mention that the Cubans have frozen exported cigars since such and such date. Yeah, right. Whatever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Joe Sticks said:


> I freeze boxes. Usually don't freeze 5ers or 10ers. The latter are separated in small tupperdors which isolate them from the rest of my stash.
> One reason I don't freeze 5ers & 10ers is not being able to get all the air out of the bag completely without squashing the sticks. I was always afraid of any potential moisture remaining that could later lead to a mold problem. I also keep the cigars at no warmer than 71F in my tupperdors and cooladors. But, whenever I see photos of beetle holes, it makes me wonder if my approach is adequate.
> Also, guys will mention that the Cubans have frozen exported cigars since such and such date. Yeah, right. Whatever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Put the loose sticks in a ziplock. Open it a little bit, insert a straw and suck out the air. Pull out the straw, seal the ziplock, and toss it in the freezer.

Couple days later, let it come to room temperature and toss the sticks in your humidor.

Easy...


----------



## bobbya08

Esplendidos and Corona Especiales

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SIG VI with a little age on them. I know the vintage band on one is upside down. It came off when I was sliding it out of the finger bag and I didn't realize I put it on upside down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Some Vigia's and a few Johnny O lanceros.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

x10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

So here is a First for me...placed an order back in July, after 30 days of it showing idle at customs I contacted vendor and they shipped replacement....well today the original order shows up...tracking still shows it in Chicago...so my question...Cigars were vacuum sealed and have been placed into freezing process..I am thinking they should be okay still ?, but will rest for a very long time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

JtAv8tor said:


> So here is a First for me...placed an order back in July, after 30 days of it showing idle at customs I contacted vendor and they shipped replacement....well today the original order shows up...tracking still shows it in Chicago...so my question...Cigars were vacuum sealed and have been placed into freezing process..I am thinking they should be okay still ?, but will rest for a very long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The correct process is to send that one to me for inspection. I'm happy to dispose of them post haste.


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> So here is a First for me...placed an order back in July, after 30 days of it showing idle at customs I contacted vendor and they shipped replacement....well today the original order shows up...tracking still shows it in Chicago...so my question...Cigars were vacuum sealed and have been placed into freezing process..I am thinking they should be okay still ?, but will rest for a very long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that two boxes of crack sticks?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Is that two boxes of crack sticks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


3 ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> 3 ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just bought a box, but I shoulda bought a few since they were on sale.. Who needs electricity anyway? Right?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> I just bought a box, but I shoulda bought a few since they were on sale.. Who needs electricity anyway? Right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Never got a response in the Habbanos thread... how do these compare to the HU46s?


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Never got a response in the Habbanos thread... how do these compare to the HU46s?


They don't.. Think padron ?000 serious and anniversary series.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> They don't.. Think padron ?000 serious and anniversary series.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They both have their niche.. Huhc great quick smoke..the 46 you want to pay attention to.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Apples and pineapples.
Both sound similar, yet different and delicious.


----------



## Gummy Jones

All well aged


----------



## poppajon75

Box split with a brother on another forum.
















Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Box split with a brother on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Lookin good bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

2 more boxes of the crack sticks en route. HUHC are not the gateway but the end game. 

I get 30-44 minutes from them, but see my burnt lips thread as to why this happens. They are so dang tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> 2 more boxes of the crack sticks en route.


D, you've bought at least a dozen of these. Why not go master case and save some coin?


----------



## Slowpokebill

Laying winter supplies..Partagas Shorts. next order will be a ox f HUHC.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> 2 more boxes of the crack sticks en route. HUHC are not the gateway but the end game.
> 
> I get 30-44 minutes from them, but see my burnt lips thread as to why this happens. They are so dang tasty.


Very smart. By smoking a shorter stick you get only the best part of the cigar and avoid the final bitter third!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Clever Pipes, very clever:grin2:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla, 2 bundles:










That's 40' worth of cigars...


----------



## JtAv8tor

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla, 2 bundles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 40' worth of cigars...


Drooling all over myself here ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

RASS and HUHC.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Wonder if they'll be any huhcs left when I order next month..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Wonder if they'll be any huhcs left when I order next month..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks for reminding me I have 3 boxes in the freezer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Alex Perlas on the left, on the right is a PLPC from 2006... uglier than sin but smells amazing.


----------



## WABOOM

Awe shucks


----------



## ebnash

WABOOM said:


> Awe shucks


Those Coronas Majors are some of my favorites... Mine like at least 4 hours out of the humidor in dry house air before I smoke them.

Nice selection there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2 boxes of Rass landed yesterday, 2 boxes of Partagas shorts should land today or tomorrow.
You gotta love those sales. They keep us in the poor house:vs_laugh:


----------



## Three Lions

ebnash said:


> Those Coronas Majors are some of my favorites... Mine like at least 4 hours out of the humidor in dry house air before I smoke them.
> 
> Nice selection there.


A box of the Coronas Major shipped to me today. I'll post when they arrive.

TL


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ebnash said:


> Those Coronas Majors are some of my favorites... Mine like at least 4 hours out of the humidor in dry house air before I smoke them.
> 
> Nice selection there.


Do you typically dry air or dry box your CC's? I had a RASS yesterday that was quite moist and needed a relight 3 times.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Stogiepuffer said:


> Nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Jun 17 so they'll need some rest.

Reference your next post. I don't dry box but I do keep a 75ct humi as a smoking box which I keep at 60rh instead of my normal storage rh of 65. I usually rest new stock for 8 weeks prior to entering the smoking rotation. I don't normally smoke cc's with less than a year of rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Daily cheapos.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

More HUHCs. 2 boxes. Both MEG OCT 15. 
Yum. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke

Walked up the street to Havana Club cigar bar on Seven Mile beach, Grand Cayman, and bought one of their rolled-on-the-premise pyramides. Fantastic cigar. From their web site: "Its perfectly balanced blend is created with handpicked leaves from the Vuelta Abajo region in Pinar del Rio, home of the finest tobaccos in the world."


----------



## Champagne InHand

mi000ke said:


> Walked up the street to Havana Club cigar bar on Seven Mile beach, Grand Cayman, and bought one of their rolled-on-the-premise pyramides. Fantastic cigar. From their web site: "Its perfectly balanced blend is created with handpicked leaves from the Vuelta Abajo region in Pinar del Rio, home of the finest tobaccos in the world."


That is my favorite beach to do off-shore ocean swimming. If the hotel prices were not so high, and the food pricy and mediocre. It's good that there are places open on Sunday. When I was there in 2009, nothing was open on Sunday after lunch, but a employee, plus invite at one of the bar and grills. Beautiful island. I love all the free roaming chickens and iguanas everywhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Hurr


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Hurr
> 
> View attachment 162922
> 
> 
> View attachment 162930


Very nice. Now we need to get you to try piping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> Hurr
> 
> View attachment 162922
> 
> 
> View attachment 162930


That is sexy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi000ke

Champagne InHand said:


> That is my favorite beach to do off-shore ocean swimming. If the hotel prices were not so high, and the food pricy and mediocre. It's good that there are places open on Sunday. When I was there in 2009, nothing was open on Sunday after lunch, but a employee, plus invite at one of the bar and grills. Beautiful island. I love all the free roaming chickens and iguanas everywhere.


Place is still pretty expensive, but the food is generally excellent everywhere now. Still tons of wild chickens and iguanas (they even have a bounty on iguanas now). Most places still closed on Sunday, except restaurants and the Havana Club cigar bar. Come back! Just smoked a gar on the beach, which is my favorite place to smoke.


----------



## huynha

One reason I've started to sell more of my NC stock is in anticipation for deliveries like this!

Surprised the BCJs were from ABR15, and they smell awesome.


----------



## _stormin_

Rondo said:


> Hurr
> 
> View attachment 162922
> 
> 
> View attachment 162930


Shockingly, I received a box with the same code in the past month. Made me smile...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> View attachment 164674
> 
> 
> View attachment 164682


beautiful, and remind me I need to order another cab


----------



## acitalianman13

Sorry wrong thread please delete


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Excitement, disappointment and hope.

Excited to receive this box of HU Coronas Major










Disappointed to discover mold (or is that plume?) on 8 of them:










There was no mold on the foot of any of the cigars and it all wiped off easily. They're quarantined now. I decided not to bother returning them.

Hope: I smoked one of the worst of them and it was fine. Once I got over the fact that it wasn't the same as the HUHC I ended up liking the profile.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I have a box of HUCM in the mail as well. I fully expect all tubos to have mold, take the good with the bad I guess.

I bought a makeup brush off Amazon for this exact reason. I remove all the cigars and brush them all off, removing as much mold as possible. Then I put the cigars back in the box without the tubos and put them in lowest humidity section of my wineador for a month. Meanwhile, I dry box my tubos to kill off any mold growing on the inside of the tubos or on the cedar.

When three weeks have passed I put the tubos back in the wineador and let them sit for a week. After the fourth week, I brush the cigars again and inspect to make sure I don't have any problem areas (especially around the labels where they tend to hide. Then back in the tubos they go. 

There's always a few that were worse than the others so I mark those tubos with an X as first to be smoked and put them on the top of the box.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Westside Threat said:


> I have a box of HUCM in the mail as well. I fully expect all tubos to have mold, take the good with the bad I guess.
> 
> I bought a makeup brush off Amazon for this exact reason. I remove all the cigars and brush them all off, removing as much mold as possible. Then I put the cigars back in the box without the tubos and put them in lowest humidity section of my wineador for a month. Meanwhile, I dry box my tubos to kill off any mold growing on the inside of the tubos or on the cedar.
> 
> When three weeks have passed I put the tubos back in the wineador and let them sit for a week. After the fourth week, I brush the cigars again and inspect to make sure I don't have any problem areas (especially around the labels where they tend to hide. Then back in the tubos they go.
> 
> There's always a few that were worse than the others so I mark those tubos with an X as first to be smoked and put them on the top of the box.


This is one reason I hesitate to buy tubos. It is not uncommon. At least with the white spores, other sources have identified this as a yeast that can happen during hand rolling and generally wipes off just fine. I've had a couple boxes with the white spores. I wiped the sticks down with a clean towel with some cigar juice as well as the boxes them selves. After isolation for a couple months I had no regrowth.

The touch of mold on the wrappers, what some might be tempted to call plume, is not a good thing, but again part of the game. I would definitely smoke those sooner rather than later, after trying to gently wipe them down. I would separate them and place them in a freezer ziploc until I could fire them up. Like stated, at least there was no mold in the foot and hopefully not in the filler.

Considering that we burn these and don't inhale, along with the fact that the human mouth is a veritable microbiology nightmare, I wouldn't hesitate to fire one up. If it tastes fine, no worries. If you hate the taste, immediately pitch the stick, but let the source know that you are quite disappointed.

Again, not a fan of tubos. They just can't/don't get inspected well enough by retailers. It even happens in NCs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I would put those in the freezer at -5 degrees F for about 24 hours before opening the plastic wrappers. It saves putting them in double ziplock bags and removing the air. I know some people would start and finish in the fridge and freeze the boxes for a longer period of time but this has worked for me-so far! :fear:


----------



## _stormin_

Champagne InHand said:


> Again, not a fan of tubos. They just can't/don't get inspected well enough by retailers. It even happens in NCs.


Haven't bought a tube in about a decade as a result of this very issue. Every cigar sold en tubo seems to be offered without, and I have a reusable single cigar tube should I need to transport one single stick.


----------



## Westside Threat

I don't buy tubos too often, especially considering the equal cigar comes at a premium compared to a box (HU50, psd4, etc). Think I have six boxes total. But its good to have some economical tubos on hand that you can toss in your pocket and not stress too much about. Not sure whether you'll have a chance for a cigar but want to have one on hand? Getting drunk and might misplace it? Just need a lighter with punch and your tubo & off you go.


----------



## Three Lions

Westside Threat said:


> I have a box of HUCM in the mail as well. I fully expect all tubos to have mold, take the good with the bad I guess.
> 
> I bought a makeup brush off Amazon for this exact reason. I remove all the cigars and brush them all off, removing as much mold as possible. Then I put the cigars back in the box without the tubos and put them in lowest humidity section of my wineador for a month. Meanwhile, I dry box my tubos to kill off any mold growing on the inside of the tubos or on the cedar.
> 
> When three weeks have passed I put the tubos back in the wineador and let them sit for a week. After the fourth week, I brush the cigars again and inspect to make sure I don't have any problem areas (especially around the labels where they tend to hide. Then back in the tubos they go.
> 
> There's always a few that were worse than the others so I mark those tubos with an X as first to be smoked and put them on the top of the box.


Your regimen seems very thorough. I don't plan to replace the cleaned sticks back into tubes. I will plan to smoke them first.



Champagne InHand said:


> This is one reason I hesitate to buy tubos. It is not uncommon. At least with the white spores, other sources have identified this as a yeast that can happen during hand rolling and generally wipes off just fine. I've had a couple boxes with the white spores. I wiped the sticks down with a clean towel with some cigar juice as well as the boxes them selves. After isolation for a couple months I had no regrowth.
> 
> The touch of mold on the wrappers, what some might be tempted to call plume, is not a good thing, but again part of the game. I would definitely smoke those sooner rather than later, after trying to gently wipe them down. I would separate them and place them in a freezer ziploc until I could fire them up. Like stated, at least there was no mold in the foot and hopefully not in the filler.
> 
> Considering that we burn these and don't inhale, along with the fact that the human mouth is a veritable microbiology nightmare, I wouldn't hesitate to fire one up. If it tastes fine, no worries. If you hate the taste, immediately pitch the stick, but let the source know that you are quite disappointed.
> 
> Again, not a fan of tubos. They just can't/don't get inspected well enough by retailers. It even happens in NCs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I did - into a ziploc. I added a hygro but no humidifier and it's holding steady at 67%. So I don't think they were overly wet - no cracked feet either. Maybe go too hot for a while. The taste was fine - I don't think they're adversely affected by the mold.



_stormin_ said:


> Haven't bought a tube in about a decade as a result of this very issue. Every cigar sold en tubo seems to be offered without, and I have a reusable single cigar tube should I need to transport one single stick.


I had heard that tubos can be problematic and don't normally buy them. I don't see HUCM available without them though.

Thanks everyone for your input.

TL


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Piper said:


> I would put those in the freezer at -5 degrees F for about 24 hours before opening the plastic wrappers. It saves putting them in double ziplock bags and removing the air. I know some people would start and finish in the fridge and freeze the boxes for a longer period of time but this has worked for me-so far! :fear:


That's exactly what I did. Then moved them to the fridge for a day then garage then humi. After I saw that beetle thread I had nightmares about beetles in my gars. I also keep them separate from my other sticks just in case....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alex customs, robusto extra 6x48


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> Alex customs, robusto extra 6x48


Now that is a pretty picture!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Westside Threat said:


> I have a box of HUCM in the mail as well. I fully expect all tubos to have mold, take the good with the bad I guess.
> 
> I bought a makeup brush off Amazon for this exact reason. I remove all the cigars and brush them all off, removing as much mold as possible. Then I put the cigars back in the box without the tubos and put them in lowest humidity section of my wineador for a month. Meanwhile, I dry box my tubos to kill off any mold growing on the inside of the tubos or on the cedar.
> 
> When three weeks have passed I put the tubos back in the wineador and let them sit for a week. After the fourth week, I brush the cigars again and inspect to make sure I don't have any problem areas (especially around the labels where they tend to hide. Then back in the tubos they go.
> 
> There's always a few that were worse than the others so I mark those tubos with an X as first to be smoked and put them on the top of the box.





Champagne InHand said:


> This is one reason I hesitate to buy tubos. It is not uncommon. At least with the white spores, other sources have identified this as a yeast that can happen during hand rolling and generally wipes off just fine. I've had a couple boxes with the white spores. I wiped the sticks down with a clean towel with some cigar juice as well as the boxes them selves. After isolation for a couple months I had no regrowth.
> 
> The touch of mold on the wrappers, what some might be tempted to call plume, is not a good thing, but again part of the game. I would definitely smoke those sooner rather than later, after trying to gently wipe them down. I would separate them and place them in a freezer ziploc until I could fire them up. Like stated, at least there was no mold in the foot and hopefully not in the filler.
> 
> Considering that we burn these and don't inhale, along with the fact that the human mouth is a veritable microbiology nightmare, I wouldn't hesitate to fire one up. If it tastes fine, no worries. If you hate the taste, immediately pitch the stick, but let the source know that you are quite disappointed.
> 
> Again, not a fan of tubos. They just can't/don't get inspected well enough by retailers. It even happens in NCs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too avoid them like the plague they are nice to look at. But IMHO have always been an inferior product at a premium price.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I too avoid them like the plague they are nice to look at. But IMHO have always been an inferior product at a premium price.
> :vs_cool:


Are you talking tubos in general or the HUCM specifically?

TL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> Are you talking tubos in general or the HUCM specifically?
> 
> TL


I was referring to Tubo,s my apologies for the confusion peace my brother

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Alrightdriver said:


> Now that is a pretty picture!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Them's sure are some Purdy seegars

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was referring to Tubo,s my apologies for the confusion peace my brother
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


No problem - just checking. I avoid them too. I don't see HUCM for sale other than AT.


----------



## Kidvegas

HU #2 from a Brother on another forum. Dang these look and smell fabulous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Don't want to hijack the thread but I like RyJ Churchill tubos better than the naked ones and sometimes they're cheaper too.


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3 Tubo's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## pwaggs

So tempted. But I have yet to try one and would rather grab the 5 stick box you can occasionally find just to find out if I like them before jumping into the full box... But still very tempted.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

pwaggs said:


> So tempted. But I have yet to try one and would rather grab the 5 stick box you can occasionally find just to find out if I like them before jumping into the full box... But still very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Buy them for me!!!! I'm good for it!!!! Lol


----------



## bobbya08

pwaggs said:


> So tempted. But I have yet to try one and would rather grab the 5 stick box you can occasionally find just to find out if I like them before jumping into the full box... But still very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Man I need a box of those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> Buy them for me!!!! I'm good for it!!!! Lol


Box split? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Box split? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd split one with ya!


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Box split? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Semper Noctem said:


> I'd split one with ya!


Remember guys no cc discussion in open forum. It's illegal to purchase cubans online so I assume one of you are going on vacation..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

UBC03 said:


> Remember guys no cc discussion in open forum. It's illegal to purchase cubans online so I assume one of you are going on vacation..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sorry, I was just being silly because the sight of those boxes made my mouth water.


----------



## UBC03

Semper Noctem said:


> Sorry, I was just being silly because the sight of those boxes made my mouth water.


Trust me it made my nether regions twitch a bit also. But I like living in a house ,so there goes that kinda purchase..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

UBC03 said:


> Trust me it made my nether regions twitch a bit also. But I like living in a house ,so there goes that kinda purchase..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My pants got shorter for sure.


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Remember guys no cc discussion in open forum. It's illegal to purchase cubans online so I assume one of you are going on vacation..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sorry Dino, I was really just joking around though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Sorry Dino, I was really just joking around though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

pwaggs said:


> So tempted. But I have yet to try one and would rather grab the 5 stick box you can occasionally find just to find out if I like them before jumping into the full box... But still very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You should definitely buy them. I would.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

pwaggs said:


> So tempted. But I have yet to try one and would rather grab the 5 stick box you can occasionally find just to find out if I like them before jumping into the full box... But still very tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So that's what heaven looks like :vs_OMG:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice surprise after a stressful day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Nice surprise after a stressful day


Glad yours got through waiting for the same exact order 15 days or so overdue enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gummy Jones said:


> Nice surprise after a stressful day


Love that your stocking up on great sticks. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Love that your stocking up on great sticks. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It is a great sale hard to beat :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Glad yours got through waiting for the same exact order 15 days or so overdue enjoy!:vs_cool:


it was one of my fastest ever orders.
can't wait to see your pic
mention me in it if you will

the bands, depending on the light, seemed almost a touch pinkish compared to other older Juan Lopez no2s I've had

I appreciate any expert opinions on this as these are the first jl2 2017s I've seen


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> it was one of my fastest ever orders.
> can't wait to see your pic
> mention me in it if you will
> 
> the bands, depending on the light, seemed almost a touch pinkish compared to other older Juan Lopez no2s I've had
> 
> I appreciate any expert opinions on this as these are the first jl2 2017s I've seen


They look okay in your pictures. After they have rested light one up. You will know for sure enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks

I usually buy non tubos when offered that way. For cost savings & less odds of mold. But this time of year is when the tubos definitely have their place. Several guys on my Christmas list will be receiving a tubo habano as part of their gift. That’s especially thrilling for those who haven’t smoked Cubans before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaggs

Quick DF purchase.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Ordered on 22nd. Not bad


----------



## Slowpokebill

Still trying new things so I thought I would try some Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas on this order.


----------



## Fusion

Box of Punch Punch, pack of 3 Upmann magnum 46 Tubos and a free 5 pack of RYJ petite julietas


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Box of Punch Punch, pack of 3 Upmann magnum 46 Tubos and a free 5 pack of RYJ petite julietas


Awesome sticks brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

bobbya08 said:


> Awesome sticks brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bobby, was torn between the Punch Punch and the UP 46's, got the punch plus a taster of the 46's
Someone gave me a Punch Punch so i knew i liked them.


----------



## bobbya08

Fusion said:


> Thanks Bobby, was torn between the Punch Punch and the UP 46's, got the punch plus a taster of the 46's
> Someone gave me a Punch Punch so i knew i liked them.


You can't go wrong with either one. I haven't smoked many punch but the ones I have I liked. I have half a box of the 48's that I've been saving I need to fire one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Box of Punch Punch, pack of 3 Upmann magnum 46 Tubos and a free 5 pack of RYJ petite julietas


Them's is some purdy seegars!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

HUHC- These seem to be highly recommended. They got here faster than I thought possible.

FEB 16 date.


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> HUHC- These seem to be highly recommended. They got here faster than I thought possible.
> 
> FEB 16 date.


You will not be disappointed with these. Enjoy them for many years to come. These are one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got here just in time going nuts pulling a tranny in a cradle out of a Taurus for a friend you know people don't appreciate anything his wife had the nerve to call me up and complain about how she needs a car so I told her she could take it to the tranny shop and pay $2,500 boy did she change her tune people no good deed goes unpunished and that's a terrible attitude to have this time of year God forgive me it's almost Christmas here's some pics peace my brothers























Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got here just in time going nuts pulling a tranny in a cradle out of a Taurus for a friend you know people don't appreciate anything his wife had the nerve to call me up and complain about how she needs a car so I told her she could take it to the tranny shop and pay $2,500 boy did she change her tune people no good deed goes unpunished and that's a terrible attitude to have this time of year God forgive me it's almost Christmas here's some pics peace my brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Nice looking sticks! Hope things get better for you with the transmission job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice Gars. It’s a shame when friends harass you when doing them a favor. Trannies are not my favorite thing to rebuild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

So as we wait for our plane home from Jamaica I’ve picked up a couple Romeo #2, a Romeo #1, and a Petite Edmundo all for less than I paid for a CoRo and a RyJ Short Churchill yesterday at the resort... live and learn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice Gars. It's a shame when friends harass you when doing them a favor. Trannies are not my favorite thing to rebuild.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not my buddy that is complaining its his wish she could menstruate/ menopausal wife.:vs_unimpressed:
My buddy Fred is a great guy give you the shirt of his back.:wink2:
He couldn't swing another car payment nor $2,500 for the transmission shop.
So he bought the parts and i said i will fix it in my spare time for free.
If i ever get through this next time i am gonna think long and hard before putting my foot in my mouth.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got here just in time going nuts pulling a tranny in a cradle out of a Taurus for a friend you know people don't appreciate anything his wife had the nerve to call me up and complain about how she needs a car so I told her she could take it to the tranny shop and pay $2,500 boy did she change her tune people no good deed goes unpunished and that's a terrible attitude to have this time of year God forgive me it's almost Christmas here's some pics peace my brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Man Tony, those look fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got here just in time going nuts pulling a tranny in a cradle out of a Taurus for a friend you know people don't appreciate anything his wife had the nerve to call me up and complain about how she needs a car so I told her she could take it to the tranny shop and pay $2,500 boy did she change her tune people no good deed goes unpunished and that's a terrible attitude to have this time of year God forgive me it's almost Christmas here's some pics peace my brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Some people just don't understand how favors work...

I've driven an hour to help a guy hang drywall. I got there.... HIM AND HIS GIRLFRIEND WENT TO BREAKFAST..We made plans for me to be there at 8, he wasn't there. So needless to say I went home and told him I wasn't waiting in his driveway for an hour for them to get back.They (more she than he) got pissed at ME.

It took him a week and then some to do it, when I could of done it in less than a day. Oh ya..and he fubar'd the hang.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My BIL leaves his car at my FILs to get brakes changed out. He doesn’t stay and learn. I won’t do any stuff like that minus for my daughter or wife. Just useless and I feel like I’m getting taken advantage of in such situations. Good for you Dino, for leaving. 

I hope you smoked a nice Habano on the way home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

You guys need more appreciative friends. My wife thinks I'm a genius for changing the flapper on the toilet. LOL.


----------



## bobbya08

Some Sig VI and a few singles of some 2014 Sig V. Plus the new Talisman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Some Sig VI and a few singles of some 2014 Sig V. Plus the new Talisman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Why does the foot look different on those singles? Is it just a shadow?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Nice. Why does the foot look different on those singles? Is it just a shadow?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Yeah it's my shadow hovering over them trying not to get my feet in the pic lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah it's my shadow hovering over them trying not to get my feet in the pic lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know @UBC03 enjoys seeing feet in the pics.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Yeah it's my shadow hovering over them trying not to get my feet in the pic lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I could like this a thousand times.. You da man..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I got these the other day and just took them out of the freezer and defrosted them in the plastic bags I stuck them in. Cheap and cheerful, especially the bundle of JP being almost 3 years old. The one I smoked that I got from Bobby was of similar age and I really enjoyed it so I think these should be good to go. How long do you think I should wait after their trip and freeze before burning one?


----------



## JtAv8tor

blackrabbit said:


> I got these the other day and just took them out of the freezer and defrosted them in the plastic bags I stuck them in. Cheap and cheerful, especially the bundle of JP being almost 3 years old. The one I smoked that I got from Bobby was of similar age and I really enjoyed it so I think these should be good to go. How long do you think I should wait after their trip and freeze before burning one?


If it was me I would give it at least a week in the Humidor at an absolute minimum to try one out. To get a baseline for research of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

blackrabbit said:


> I got these the other day and just took them out of the freezer and defrosted them in the plastic bags I stuck them in. Cheap and cheerful, especially the bundle of JP being almost 3 years old. The one I smoked that I got from Bobby was of similar age and I really enjoyed it so I think these should be good to go. How long do you think I should wait after their trip and freeze before burning one?


My rule of thumb is one week for every day in transit. However, it is always safe to go ahead and try one out. If they smoke well, you're home free. If they're sour, you probably need a few weeks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

blackrabbit said:


> I got these the other day and just took them out of the freezer and defrosted them in the plastic bags I stuck them in. Cheap and cheerful, especially the bundle of JP being almost 3 years old. The one I smoked that I got from Bobby was of similar age and I really enjoyed it so I think these should be good to go. How long do you think I should wait after their trip and freeze before burning one?


I sometimes light one up immediately many times while they are still frozen.
Al {BullMan} used to tease me about it he would say after i posted a pic.
"That cigar looks like it still has freezer burn on it":vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM

It would smoke ok as it rapidly thawed as you smoked it?


----------



## Bird-Dog

blackrabbit said:


> I got these the other day and just took them out of the freezer and defrosted them in the plastic bags I stuck them in. Cheap and cheerful, especially the bundle of JP being almost 3 years old. The one I smoked that I got from Bobby was of similar age and I really enjoyed it so I think these should be good to go. How long do you think I should wait after their trip and freeze before burning one?


Smaller cigars such as those do seem to recover quicker for me. As Bob said, try one; if it tastes good smoke 'em.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> It would smoke ok as it rapidly thawed as you smoked it?


Yes that is correct:vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Last box for the year









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stogiepuffer said:


> Last box for the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Very nice enjoy 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## HBNDN

Oh man. Look at what I picked up today. ;-)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HBNDN said:


> Oh man. Look at what I picked up today. ;-)


Just in time for Christmas!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I ordered another 2 boxes of HUHC. Hoping to get 2017 box codes. Either way they make me happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I ordered another 2 boxes of HUHC. Hoping to get 2017 box codes. Either way they make me happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AS COLD AS ITS GONNA BE THIS WEEK NOT MUCH TIME FOR ANYTHING ELSE.
Sorry didn't mean to yell :vs_laugh:
Happy New Year!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Champagne InHand said:


> I ordered another 2 boxes of HUHC. Hoping to get 2017 box codes. Either way they make me happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why 2017 codes? You like HUHC young?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Westside Threat said:


> Why 2017 codes? You like HUHC young?


2017 should have the tobaccos in them from very good harvests in Cuba. I have about 7 boxes downstairs in the tupperdor, so I have 15s and 16s all ready. I just like comparing year to year, just like different factory codes.

The HUHC is the Habano I have smoked most often along with the Monte Media Corona. It's like becoming familiar with an old friend. Just of a different harvest. I got my first 17s this year on other vitolas of different Marques.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Bless my wife’s heart. She just returned from Toronto and visited the LCDH store there. I should have warned her not to buy cigars for me in Canada but she did a really nice thing. 2 X 5er tins of HUHC’s and a couple Ramon Allones SS singles. I have had neither but looking forward to them both. I looked at the receipt and couldn’t believe how expense they were. I have no clue how people afford to smoke there. The HUHC’s were $16 each and she bought 10 of them. The RASS were $31 each and she bought 2. 

Still a sweet jesture and I’m am diggin’ in these little tins.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ebnash said:


> Bless my wife's heart. She just returned from Toronto and visited the LCDH store there. I should have warned her not to buy cigars for me in Canada but she did a really nice thing. 2 X 5er tins of HUHC's and a couple Ramon Allones SS singles. I have had neither but looking forward to them both. I looked at the receipt and couldn't believe how expense they were. I have no clue how people afford to smoke there. The HUHC's were $16 each and she bought 10 of them. The RASS were $31 each and she bought 2.
> 
> Still a sweet jesture and I'm am diggin' in these little tins.


Wow $31 for the RASS? CAD taxes are extreme.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I think CAD taxes and LCDH premiums combined are a deadly combination.

One favorable point is that the RA’s came from a 2013 box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Bless my wife's heart. She just returned from Toronto and visited the LCDH store there. I should have warned her not to buy cigars for me in Canada but she did a really nice thing. 2 X 5er tins of HUHC's and a couple Ramon Allones SS singles. I have had neither but looking forward to them both. I looked at the receipt and couldn't believe how expense they were. I have no clue how people afford to smoke there. The HUHC's were $16 each and she bought 10 of them. The RASS were $31 each and she bought 2.
> 
> Still a sweet jesture and I'm am diggin' in these little tins.


Your a lucky man shes a keeper!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Bless my wife's heart. She just returned from Toronto and visited the LCDH store there. I should have warned her not to buy cigars for me in Canada but she did a really nice thing. 2 X 5er tins of HUHC's and a couple Ramon Allones SS singles. I have had neither but looking forward to them both. I looked at the receipt and couldn't believe how expense they were. I have no clue how people afford to smoke there. The HUHC's were $16 each and she bought 10 of them. The RASS were $31 each and she bought 2.
> 
> Still a sweet jesture and I'm am diggin' in these little tins.


Great gesture.. Now you can tell her how much cheaper they are when YOU order em. So actually you're saving money when you go crazy and order half a UPS truck worth of boxes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Wow $31 for the RASS? CAD taxes are extreme.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Try drinking spirits all night in a tavern or buying wine as it is all taxed and regulated by the Liquor control board. Tobacco isn't inexpensive but taxes pay for a lot in Canada.

Nice gesture by TW. At least she had the sense to go to a LCDH. A keeper for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Man this order came fast! Not sure if the factory code. Anyone know how good this factory is? I like that they have almost 2 years on them already!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

GOT14U said:


> Anyone know how good this factory is?


If I'm not mistaken, TOS is the most recent code for La Corona factory, which is the main facility for HdM production.


----------



## GOT14U

curmudgeonista said:


> If I'm not mistaken, TOS is the most recent code for La Corona factory, which is the main facility for HdM production.


Thanks, still have a lot to learn on the CC side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

GOT14U said:


> Thanks, still have a lot to learn on the CC side


Factory codes are not published. There's a reason they don't want you to know. Else they'd just print "La Corona" on the bottom of the box.

It's only through circumstantial evidence and networking that some diligent students of Cuban cigars are able to ascertain the identity of major factory codes. And knowing them amounts to nothing unless you are afforded the opportunity to choose based on box codes.


----------



## GOT14U

curmudgeonista said:


> Factory codes are not published. There's a reason they don't want you to know. Else they'd just print "La Corona" on the bottom of the box.
> 
> It's only through circumstantial evidence and networking that some diligent students of Cuban cigars are able to ascertain the identity of major factory codes. And knowing them amounts to nothing unless you are afforded the opportunity to choose based on box codes.


Very true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My HdM Epi No.2 cane with the same factory code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Robusto T and CoLa, both from '10


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Robusto T and CoLa, both from '10
> 
> View attachment 175545


THem's sure is some Purdy Seegars!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink2:


----------



## bobbya08

Couldn't pass these up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Couldn't pass these up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh they expired two years ago...haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

JtAv8tor said:


> Ahh they expired two years ago...haha


Now that raight thar's funny!

A mouser for you!


----------



## bpegler

Something special that Alejandro Gonzalez (Comodoro Hotel, Havana) just rolled for me:










That's his handwriting, I requested the size.

They have a short shaggy foot, per request:










These don't have a factory name for the size. They come from my twisted imagination.

Enjoy your day, and try to stay warm, Gentlemen!


----------



## Fusion

Question from a CC nooob, 4th order from same place, first 3 were here in 7 to 10 days, this order posted on 8th Dec still a no show, i do realise we had holidays ect but im getting worried, should i be?


----------



## bpegler

Fusion said:


> Question from a CC nooob, 4th order from same place, first 3 were here in 7 to 10 days, this order posted on 8th Dec still a no show, i do realise we had holidays ect but im getting worried, should i be?


Holiday orders are notorious for running late. I wouldn't worry for another week or two.


----------



## zephead61

The mailman deliverith :
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

My wineador is now complete..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

JtAv8tor said:


> Ahh they expired two years ago...haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed... that's a shame you should send them to me to dispose of.


----------



## Rondo

El Laguito factory unlabeled lancero from a new source for me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The James Bond making connections in the factories. Vs:cool. I got that last part from Tony. 

Custom stuff. Do they smuggle stuff out in the lunch bags, trousers or just have friends at security. In Nica the rollers/Tobacco workers are policed, but at the same time the rest of the employees have a lot of leeway and the sell on tours bundled without cigar bands. 

Just like those. They could be RoMa Craft, JdN or Viaje. One never knows. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Small but, delicious looking pickup from a good bro on another forum.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Small but, delicious looking pickup from a good bro on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JL No.1s?

I like mine a lot though they need a low rH. Taste great as do the Dip No.2 having that cinnamon and touch of nutmeg. It's the only No.2 that seems to have that, though my experiences are limited of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> JL No.1s?
> 
> I like mine a lot though they need a low rH. Taste great as do the Dip No.2 having that cinnamon and touch of nutmeg. It's the only No.2 that seems to have that, though my experiences are limited of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the JL #1's first go with these. The Dip I've had before from @bobbya08 and it was fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

@Kidvegas and I go to the same pharmacy.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> @Kidvegas and I go to the same pharmacy.


HA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> The James Bond making connections in the factories. Vs:cool. I got that last part from Tony.
> 
> Custom stuff. Do they smuggle stuff out in the lunch bags, trousers or just have friends at security. In Nica the rollers/Tobacco workers are policed, but at the same time the rest of the employees have a lot of leeway and the sell on tours bundled without cigar bands.
> 
> Just like those. They could be RoMa Craft, JdN or Viaje. One never knows.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




__
https://flic.kr/p/12055231814


----------



## Champagne InHand

2 boxes of HUHC with box codes SOM DIC 16. 

A few sticks have some ugly wrappers but the rest look quite nice. I am worried they went through the serious freeze during the customs process. 

I’ll still freeze them, just in case. 

So we have up to 30” of snow in the 10 day forecast. So no smoking cigars except perhaps tomorrow. 

I’m longing for Spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> HA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dip. No.2 is a tasty stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Ordereded a box of HUHC and HDM PR on Jan 9, shipped on Jan 11 and arrived Jan 16. Very quick shipping!

Now for the bad news. This particular vendor obviously did not open and inspect cigars before shipping as almost every Hoyo has a cracked wrapper. Going to email and see what they say.


----------



## Champagne InHand

That sucks. Most vendors inspect before shipping. I would be upset. Send them a photo and I’m sure they will make it right. Otherwise... friends tend to talk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Ordereded a box of HUHC and HDM PR on Jan 9, shipped on Jan 11 and arrived Jan 16. Very quick shipping!
> 
> Now for the bad news. This particular vendor obviously did not open and inspect cigars before shipping as almost every Hoyo has a cracked wrapper. Going to email and see what they say.


More than Likely they'll take the price for each individual damaged cigar off of your credit card charges.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Yes, I’ve used this vendor before and they have always come already opened. Not sure what happened here. The ones that are cracked are pretty bad, like a mass over humidification. 

Good news is that the HUHC’s are 2015 box and look/smell delicious.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Yes, I've used this vendor before and they have always come already opened. Not sure what happened here. The ones that are cracked are pretty bad, like a mass over humidification.
> 
> Good news is that the HUHC's are 2015 box and look/smell delicious.


I've forgotten to check the inspect box opinion before... crap happens..keep us posted..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Received my first solo box purchase today. HUHC's and damn happy about it!























And into the FREEZE they go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Kidvegas said:


> Received my first solo box purchase today. HUHC's and damn happy about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And into the FREEZE they go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OH MY GOD those look beautiful!!


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Received my first solo box purchase today. HUHC's and damn happy about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And into the FREEZE they go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats brother. My last box of those were ABR 16' and, they've been perfect.


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Received my first solo box purchase today. HUHC's and damn happy about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And into the FREEZE they go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CRACK STIIIIIIICKS!!!!! Great opening purchase.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Oh man. I have fallen in love with the Crack Stick. Great purchase. There are some good sales on these in January.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> CRACK STIIIIIIICKS!!!!! Great opening purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


+1. The most fun little sticks out there. Smoke 'em slowly and away you go, so lovely.

I know, I should stick to limericks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Ordereded a box of HUHC and HDM PR on Jan 9, shipped on Jan 11 and arrived Jan 16. Very quick shipping!
> 
> Now for the bad news. This particular vendor obviously did not open and inspect cigars before shipping as almost every Hoyo has a cracked wrapper. Going to email and see what they say.


How did ya make out!


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How did ya make out!


I have yet to receive a response. Going to try again as this vendor usually replies to emails very quickly.

Also, I opened the bundle to do a full inspection and 18/25 sticks are damaged. I attribute it to a poor fitting cigar box. The bundle is snug in the X axis, but has a good 10mm of slop in the Y. Explains why the caps and feet are beat to hell.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178986&stc=1&d=1516505002

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178994&stc=1&d=1516505002

The only Cubans I have ever had come from my good Cuban friend that lives in Cuba 4 months a year. I stopped by today and picked up this stash, smoked a special stick his family produces in Cuba and a good cup of Expresso.


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178986&stc=1&d=1516505002
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178994&stc=1&d=1516505002
> 
> The only Cubans I have ever had come from my good Cuban friend that lives in Cuba 4 months a year. I stopped by today and picked up this stash, smoked a special stick his family produces in Cuba and a good cup of Expresso.


Credito.. Love those peso cigars. Rough lookin but great.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HU Corona Majors 















Plus a box of RASCC














gotta love these box codes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

UBC03 said:


> CRACK STIIIIIIICKS!!!!! Great opening purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Agreed. Love me some HUHC


----------



## UBC03

Finally...



















































Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

This was a split.. Of course they screwed it up. Sent the RGs instead of PLs.

This is like McDonald's.. I never get what I order there either..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


DANG....that's a nice looking score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

ebnash said:


> I have yet to receive a response. Going to try again as this vendor usually replies to emails very quickly.
> 
> Also, I opened the bundle to do a full inspection and 18/25 sticks are damaged. I attribute it to a poor fitting cigar box. The bundle is snug in the X axis, but has a good 10mm of slop in the Y. Explains why the caps and feet are beat to hell.


I got a response today about my damaged cigars. They gave me the option to either take a store credit for the 18 beat down sticks, or ship the whole box back for refund or replacement. I have no interest in shipping these back to Switzerland, so I'm just going to send the 18 pictures and wait for my store credit. Then I'll buy some RA's


----------



## poppajon75

RyJ Petite Royales 5er


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@UBC03 all right Dino after almost a month in transit time to see what all the fuss is about
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Ok, lesson learned to no longer use that vendor. After I took the time to take and email 18 pictures of damaged cigars, they have decided that I should get a 30% credit on each damaged cigar. I will never order from them again.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Ok, lesson learned to no longer use that vendor. After I took the time to take and email 18 pictures of damaged cigars, they have decided that I should get a 30% credit on each damaged cigar. I will never order from them again.


Very short-sighted of them.


----------



## ADRUNKK

ebnash said:


> Ok, lesson learned to no longer use that vendor. After I took the time to take and email 18 pictures of damaged cigars, they have decided that I should get a 30% credit on each damaged cigar. I will never order from them again.


I know it sounds blasphemous but depending on how damaged the cigars are; like if they're unsmokable you could put a milder non cc wrapper on it. I've fixed many cigars by putting a new wrapper on it although none of them we're cc's.


----------



## WABOOM

Crack sticks. I had to see what all the fuss was about!


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Very short-sighted of them.


Since many them have cracks that originate at the foot side, I was told that I could easily glue them and they would smoke just as good as an undamaged cigar. They are only offering full credit on cap damaged Cigars.

When I replied back that this is unacceptable, I was told they are happy to do a full refund if I ship the box back and they claim they will also credit shipping cost. I guess this seems fair, but still a hassle I would prefer not to deal with. I have not interest in taking risk of shipping Cuban Cigars.

Lesson learned.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Since many them have cracks that originate at the foot side, I was told that I could easily glue them and they would smoke just as good as an undamaged cigar. They are only offering full credit on cap damaged Cigars.
> 
> When I replied back that this is unacceptable, I was told they are happy to do a full refund if I ship the box back and they claim they will also credit shipping cost. I guess this seems fair, but still a hassle I would prefer not to deal with. I have not interest in taking risk of shipping Cuban Cigars.
> 
> Lesson learned.


Sucks to say but some cracked feet and Cuban penicillin are a couple of the things you learn to deal with.

A little fan of cigar glue or pectin will fix em right up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Crack sticks. I had to see what all the fuss was about!


You should have let a fella know....I might have sent a sample  I believe the outcome would be the same though. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Bird-Dog

ebnash said:


> Since many them have cracks that originate at the foot side, I was told that I could easily glue them and they would smoke just as good as an undamaged cigar. They are only offering full credit on cap damaged Cigars.
> 
> When I replied back that this is unacceptable, I was told they are happy to do a full refund if I ship the box back and they claim they will also credit shipping cost. I guess this seems fair, but still a hassle I would prefer not to deal with. I have not interest in taking risk of shipping Cuban Cigars.
> 
> Lesson learned.


I don't think they're treating you as badly as you think, in fact I think they are being very generous. A lot of vendors would just say tuff-noogies.


----------



## Rondo

ebnash said:


> Since many them have cracks that originate at the foot side, I was told that I could easily glue them and they would smoke just as good as an undamaged cigar.


"Fix them yourself."

Ballsy and insulting of them. You ordered and paid for smokes in perfect or at the very least near perfect condition.

Smoke my nub, pal.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> "Fix them yourself."
> 
> Ballsy and insulting of them. You ordered and paid for smokes in perfect or at the very least near perfect condition.
> 
> Smoke my nub, pal.


Sounds to me like _"Here's 30% off on the ones you can still smoke, and 100% back on the ones you can't, or we'll be happy to take them all back for full credit if you prefer"_. What's so wrong with that?

And no one knows if they left the warehouse like that or if it happened during shipping. Yet they're still willing to cover them. I gotta' give the vendor a pass on this one. May they treat me half so well when I have a problem!


----------



## ebnash

Should have known better than to post about this. Now I’m just annoyed in general.


----------



## Bird-Dog

ebnash said:


> Should have known better than to post about this. Now I'm just annoyed in general.


Me too.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Should have known better than to post about this. Now I'm just annoyed in general.


I'm just trying to let ya know , that no matter who you deal with, this happens all the time. It's frustrating but it's part of the deal. They know it's a ton of hassle to send em back. I just got a box of RG's that I neither ordered NOR wanted. I was also given the option to ship em back But like you decided it's not worth the trouble. Like the dusting of mold, it's something you learn to live with..

Smile, light one up, and enjoy the TWANG brother..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> Ok, lesson learned to no longer use that vendor. After I took the time to take and email 18 pictures of damaged cigars, they have decided that I should get a 30% credit on each damaged cigar. I will never order from them again.


I would be done with them too. It's $hitty compensation for nothing you did.

Since they didn't inspect the sticks who knows where the damage occurred.

There are issues we all know about. I've wiped off my share of spores. It's an annoying part of the dark side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I didn’t mean to stir up negativity.
I was only empathizing because of the passion I have for smoking good sticks.
Each delivery is like a Christmas package.
Forgive me if I came off as a whiny bizzo.
I need an occasional slap as a reminder to remain grateful for the ability to procure these delicacies.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> I didn't mean to stir up negativity.
> 
> I was only empathizing because of the passion I have for smoking good sticks.
> 
> Each delivery is like a Christmas package.
> 
> Forgive me if I came off as a whiny bizzo.
> 
> I need an occasional slap as a reminder to remain grateful for the ability to procure these delicacies.


I feel the same way.

But here is your punishment. 









And from all of us. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Champagne InHand said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> But here is your punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish we had a lol button next to the like option


----------



## poppajon75

Tuesday's aren't so bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Ok, lesson learned to no longer use that vendor. After I took the time to take and email 18 pictures of damaged cigars, they have decided that I should get a 30% credit on each damaged cigar. I will never order from them again.





Piper said:


> Very short-sighted of them.


I agree with the two of you! The customer is always right in my book. One of my fathers favorite sayings R.I.P. And that's the way i do business as well. Over the years many a vendor, store, supply house etc has either lost or gained my business. Based on their believe of that very principal. I respect your posture on this, but you must understand the Moderators while in agreement with you as well. Don't want this discussion to turn into a vendor bashing thread. In the end your the one that must be happy. Another one of Dad's sayings."I spend my money with whom i like":vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Second time was good with this order, first order was a no-show, they resent and 8 days later here they are
Bolivar Belicosos Finos and 2 boxes of Partagas Mille Fleurs


----------



## Semper Noctem

So, I just bought a box of Hoyo Coronoations to hand out when my daughter is born. This got me thinking: What's everyone's favorite CC corona? Next to the lancero, the corona is my favorite vitola and I want to pick some more up. Would appreciate a recommendation or two for boxes to buy. Thanks fellas!


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree with the two of you! The customer is always right in my book. One of my fathers favorite sayings R.I.P. And that's the way i do business as well. Over the years many a vendor, store, supply house etc has either lost or gained my business. Based on their believe of that very principal. I respect your posture on this, but you must understand the Moderators while in agreement with you as well. Don't want this discussion to turn into a vendor bashing thread. In the end your the one that must be happy. Another one of Dad's sayings."I spend my money with whom i like":vs_cool:


Thanks Tony. I hate to see vendors getting beat up, even Thompson's (sometimes). Especially with habanos. Someone's eventually gonna ask who, or guess who. That would not be good. How everything was resolved.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I certainly had no intention of naming or bashing any vendor. Not my place to do so in any regard. Besides the obvious rule of not discussing vendors, that would be in very poor taste and judgement to do so on a public forum. Also not very productive to vent my frustrations in this venue, so I apologize for derailing any progression of this thread. 

In the end, I chose my path and learned something in turn.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Semper Noctem said:


> So, I just bought a box of Hoyo Coronoations to hand out when my daughter is born. This got me thinking: What's everyone's favorite CC corona? Next to the lancero, the corona is my favorite vitola and I want to pick some more up. Would appreciate a recommendation or two for boxes to buy. Thanks fellas!


Not many actual coronas still in regular production, only three - Montecristo No.3, Quay d'Orsay Coronas Claro, and Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.2. That's it. If I had to pick a favorite it would be the Qd'O. All good, though.

However, I would venture to say most of us who love the low-40's RG's like that of classic Cuban coronas have gravitated more to Petit Coronas (Marevas) and a handful of other vitolas close in size. Lot's to choose from.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just ordered a couple of boxes of crack sticks and a box of Partagas 898V:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like many vitolas including PC, Robusto, PR and the Belicoso, however I get my greatest pleasure and have the most boxes stocked up of half corona 3.5 x 44rg. HUHC and Montecristo Media Corona. Then it would be Robusto, Belicoso, PC, Shorts/Juniors. It’s really hard to go wrong. Some marques smoke better younger and the shorter sticks seem to need less down time. At least for me. 

You really can’t go wrong with No.2s. I haven’t had a bad one yet, though I know they are out there. Most important thing between Habanos and NCs is that Habanos don’t smoke well when at 65+ rH. They seem way to tight on the draw, and patience in smoking rather than pulling double puffs... really separate the two types of cigars. If you try to rush a Habano it will burn like crap and tend to disappoint. 

Now moving on, is the quest to try and smoke every vitolas, in as many marques as possible. 

Don’t forget the interesting ones like the Presidente and surprises from Cuaba that Rondo has given his zeal of approval to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I like many vitolas including PC, Robusto, PR and the Belicoso, however I get my greatest pleasure and have the most boxes stocked up of half corona 3.5 x 44rg. HUHC and Montecristo Media Corona. Then it would be Robusto, Belicoso, PC, Shorts/Juniors. It's really hard to go wrong. Some marques smoke better younger and the shorter sticks seem to need less down time. At least for me.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with No.2s. I haven't had a bad one yet, though I know they are out there. Most important thing between Habanos and NCs is that Habanos don't smoke well when at 65+ rH. They seem way to tight on the draw, and patience in smoking rather than pulling double puffs... really separate the two types of cigars. If you try to rush a Habano it will burn like crap and tend to disappoint.
> 
> Now moving on, is the quest to try and smoke every vitolas, in as many marques as possible.
> 
> Don't forget the interesting ones like the Presidente and surprises from Cuaba that Rondo has given his zeal of approval to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well Said









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## justncredibl3

How'd I do boys? My first 50 cab.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

justncredibl3 said:


> How'd I do boys? My first 50 cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Nicely done. I bet those are good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justncredibl3

bobbya08 said:


> Nicely done. I bet those are good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had one but I'm going to this weekend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

I love those big cabs! Beautiful cigars.


----------



## ebnash

That, indeed, is a beautiful sight. Great job!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 182138


I hope they smoke as great as they look.. That's a beautiful looking cigar.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks, D.
Me too.
I read good things about them.


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> I hope they smoke as great as they look.. That's a beautiful looking cigar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly!

Nice pickup Ron

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> View attachment 182138


Now those are some good looking cigars. Hope those looks back up the flavor.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 182138


He shoots, he scores! Nice pickup Ron.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justncredibl3

Rondo said:


> View attachment 182138


Let me know what you think of the smoke!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

A few Alejandro Gonzalez customs:










Prince, Diademas, Maravillas Extra:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> A few Alejandro Gonzales customs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince, Diademas, Maravillas Extra:


Did you order the Toro sized smokes by accident?..lol .. as always great lookin smokes Bob

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

RASS & JL #2.






























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> A few Alejandro Gonzalez customs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince, Diademas, Maravillas Extra:


_Them's Seegars sure is Purdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

bpegler said:


> A few Alejandro Gonzalez customs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince, Diademas, Maravillas Extra:


A few? Those all look awesome.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Did you order the Toro sized smokes by accident?..lol .. as always great lookin smokes Bob
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I just want one of those 10" long suckers. I don't know when I'd have the time to fire one up but man I want to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I just want one of those 10" long suckers. I don't know when I'd have the time to fire one up but man I want to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No joke. That's like a bucket list smoke. Smoked a club. Check.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Semper Noctem

These are my "It's a Girl!" cigars. Five days from order to door. I wish they were in the silver tube, but what are ya gonna do?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Semper Noctem said:


> These are my "It's a Girl!" cigars. Five days from order to door. I wish they were in the silver tube, but what are ya gonna do?


Silver tube went away in 2011. Good box code on those, though. TOS is La Corona, the main factory for HdM.


----------



## Semper Noctem

curmudgeonista said:


> Silver tube went away in 2011. Good box code on those, though. TOS is La Corona, the main factory for HdM.


Thats great to know, thanks!

Unfortunately, my excitement was short lived. I was inspecting them and found this... Let's see what the vendor says.


----------



## bpegler

Semper Noctem said:


> Thats great to know, thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately, my excitement was short lived. I was inspecting them and found this... Let's see what the vendor says.


Oh my God. You should get a full refund. Those need to be kept far far away from your other cigars.


----------



## Semper Noctem

bpegler said:


> Oh my God. You should get a full refund. Those need to be kept far far away from your other cigars.


Yeah, I guess it's my luck. First order and I got the creepy crawlers.

I sent an email with a photo to the vendor, so I should know something soon... hopefully.


----------



## Fusion

Dam, sorry to see that, are they all like that? on my last order i checked the "open and inspect" button, they did on my Bolivar Belocoso finos but not my PMF's
How about Tubo's? will they open and inspect every tube?


----------



## Semper Noctem

Fusion said:


> Dam, sorry to see that, are they all like that? on my last order i checked the "open and inspect" button, they did on my Bolivar Belocoso finos but not my PMF's
> How about Tubo's? will they open and inspect every tube?


6 for sure, 4 suspected (can't be 100% sure).


----------



## Westside Threat

wow, crazy. Is it just the one tubo or is there more than one infected?


----------



## Kidvegas

Semper Noctem said:


> 6 for sure, 4 suspected (can't be 100% sure).


Sucks Brother! Hope the distributor will do something righteous by you. Because, That there completely unacceptable. Good luck and keep us updated!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo

Sorry, Brother.
I hope the replacement reaches you in time for the blessed event.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Rondo said:


> Sorry, Brother.
> I hope the replacement reaches you in time for the blessed event.


Thank you... I'm taking it in stride as these things happen. I'll have to see what the vendor says.


----------



## Semper Noctem

The vendor is offering to either:

1. Take them back for a full refund, shipping costs reimbursed.

2. A credit for the 10 cigars with damage and suspected damage. 

I'm satisfied with this and requested option 2. I'll buy another box and see what happens. The remaining ones are in the freezer now.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

All 4 have same box code. Into the freezer for a few days.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Just got in 14 boxes of these little guys.


----------



## WABOOM

Navistar said:


> Just got in 14 boxes of these little guys.


That's awesome. I think I'd be scared to order 14 boxes at the same time though.


----------



## Navistar

WABOOM said:


> That's awesome. I think I'd be scared to order 14 boxes at the same time though.


They were cheap enough i gave it a shot. The order was actually broken up and shipped on the 30th and 31st. I got both last night.


----------



## Semper Noctem

WABOOM said:


> That's awesome. I think I'd be scared to order 14 boxes at the same time though.


Yeah... 14 boxes is not a gamble I'd take... Glad out worked out, brother! Want to adopt a 31 year old, @Navistar? I want some!!! lol


----------



## Kidvegas

10pk of RASS from a great BOTL and true friend [MENTION=17948]These look and smell fantastic.








A few Bodyguards came along for the trip!

Thanks again Bro!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Semper Noctem said:


> Thats great to know, thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately, my excitement was short lived. I was inspecting them and found this... Let's see what the vendor says.


Put them outside i wouldn't even let them in the house.


----------



## Semper Noctem

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Put them outside i wouldn't even let them in the house.


I froze the good ones for almost 5 days, and they are resting in a smaller tupperdor by themselves. I'll watch them over the next couple of months though. Wasn't an ideal first purchase, but it is what it is. I just hope my follow up order gets here as quick. I can't hand out NCs on such an important day.


----------



## bobbya08

'08 Siglo VI and some '09 Punch regionals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Petite Royales.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party whore





































Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Petite Royales.


How are those I've heard mixed reviews

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Party whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Now that's SWEET!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## 4thtry

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Party whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Party Supers? Those look great. Nice dark wrappers. One of my favorite cheap smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Monte No. 4 and PSD4 in the air. The dark side is addicting.


----------



## WABOOM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How are those I've heard mixed reviews
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I dont know yet. But I'll let ya know when I fire one up.


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How are those I've heard mixed reviews
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I've only had one and, it wasn't enough to make an informed decision yet. I will say that it got me curious enough to want to smoke the other four 

Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## WABOOM

Tapados


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> Tapados


Excellent box code. I've smoked through a couple of tins of the same and they were gr-r-r-r-eat!


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> Excellent box code. I've smoked through a couple of tins of the same and they were gr-r-r-r-eat!


Ha


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> Ha


I quite like the Vegueros.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Ha


Oh My GOD i am old enough to remember that commercial! :vs_laugh:


----------



## lex61

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh My GOD i am old enough to remember that commercial! :vs_laugh:


I'm old enough to have forgotten it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Vigia
> 
> View attachment 184970


Nice looking smokes Ron! Diggin those dark wrappers

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Spicoli.
They’re a little rough. Most will be coming from crops the last year or two.
Went are you coming a little west to smoke a few?


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Thanks Spicoli.
> 
> They're a little rough. Most will be coming from crops the last year or two.
> 
> Went are you coming a little west to smoke a few?


Ron, just about any weekend with a bit of advanced notice can be a go for me! I'm game for anything.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## zephead61

Perty Cohibas









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

bobbya08 said:


> I just want one of those 10" long suckers. I don't know when I'd have the time to fire one up but man I want to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


were it me to get my hands on one of those, I'd take the day off for that long smoke...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Heard good things about these so I had to cave and buy a box :grin2:


----------



## PTAaron

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh My GOD i am old enough to remember that commercial! :vs_laugh:


That makes you "the right age" .. anyone that doesn't remember that is too young.


----------



## PTAaron




----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> Heard good things about these so I had to cave and buy a box :grin2:


Can't go wrong with a RASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PTAaron said:


>


Nice enjoy

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Monte no 4 and some PSD4s.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Isn't the abbreviation for August in Spanish AGO, not AOG?


----------



## poppajon75

Semper Noctem said:


> Isn't the abbreviation for August in Spanish AGO, not AOG?


May be the next "Miller" Fleur series lol.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Semper Noctem

poppajon75 said:


> May be the next "Miller" Fleur series lol.
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


I looked them up, they are legit... but it was weird.


----------



## poppajon75

Semper Noctem said:


> I looked them up, they are legit... but it was weird.


From my understanding, typos happen. Setting the stamps up in a rush and, blam... It adds character IMO. Nice pickup too.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Semper Noctem

poppajon75 said:


> From my understanding, typos happen. Setting the stamps up in a rush and, blam... It adds character IMO. Nice pickup too.
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Thank you, sir. Any chance you know what the stamp on the top right of the PSD4s signifies?


----------



## poppajon75

Semper Noctem said:


> Thank you, sir. Any chance you know what the stamp on the top right of the PSD4s signifies?


I do not but, I'd like to know myself.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas

Semper Noctem said:


> Monte no 4 and some PSD4s.


Looking good bro! Glad everything touched down!

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## Kidvegas

Can ya say HAPPY!!!

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kidvegas said:


> Looking good bro! Glad everything touched down!
> 
> Sent from My Recliner


Me too!


----------



## Semper Noctem

Kidvegas said:


> Can ya say HAPPY!!!
> 
> Sent from My Recliner


Gotta love a good sale, eh?


----------



## Kidvegas

Semper Noctem said:


> Gotta love a good sale, eh?


Ya know it!!

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## Slowpokebill

A small care packages was sitting on my desk when I got home this evening. Wow these smell fantastic!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> A small care packages was sitting on my desk when I got home this evening. Wow these smell fantastic!


You hit the lotto on those. 2014's out of the La Corona factory (EML) should be fantastic!


----------



## BaconandEggs

Received 4 boxes yesterday!

Hoyo Palmas Extra x2
La Gloria Cubana Medaille d’Or No.4 x2 

Took me a long time to finally acquire some LGC's

Box codes are 2017


----------



## lex61

Some of you will remember my recent thread about what was hopefully going to be my first CC purchase and how that didn't work out. Every silver lining has a touch of grey...



















Thanks for all the input earlier. I'm actually splitting this box but definitely looking forward to this new journey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Box of crack...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Can ya say HAPPY!!!
> 
> Sent from My Recliner


:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## WABOOM

2008- Partagas 898


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> 2008- Partagas 898


_Party Whore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just ordered 2 boxes of RYJ Millie whatever they are called. Never had one they where on sale. heard Jack rave about them so i figured what the heck.:vs_cool:


----------



## Semper Noctem

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just ordered 2 boxes of RYJ Millie whatever they are called. Never had one they where on sale. heard Jack rave about them so i figured what the heck.:vs_cool:


Cheap and cheerful smokes. And, when they are on sale like that you cant go wrong.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just ordered 2 boxes of RYJ Millie whatever they are called. Never had one they where on sale. heard Jack rave about them so i figured what the heck.:vs_cool:


I don't know if "rave" is the right word, but they are pretty much interchangeable with Partagas Mille Fleurs, to the point I sometimes wonder if the rollers are just told to make "Mille Fleurs", and then the brass decides if they're gonna band them as Parti's or RyJ's that day.

Like PMF's and most cheap & cheerfuls they're made in quite a few different factories, which as you know means some are better than others, and you can run into a slightly different profiles from box to box. Still, even most run-of-the-mill C&C's are pretty good... and a good one is great! But I'm preaching to the choir here, aren't I?


----------



## WABOOM

Munchkin's


----------



## ebnash

A couple 5ers - RASS and CORO


----------



## 4thtry

5 Picadores 
5 RASS

And then 5 delicious El Laguito CORO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

ebnash said:


> A couple 5ers - RASS and CORO


dam those are dark. nice selection


----------



## ebnash

Navistar said:


> dam those are dark. nice selection


With proper lighting and bag removal, they would look a little more realistic.


----------



## Navistar

ebnash said:


> With proper lighting and bag removal, they would look a little more realistic.


Thats what i was hoping


----------



## HBNDN

*El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme*

I just picked up a box of El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes. I put them down to get old for a while, I see on the net that they're very mild. I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out. :wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

ebnash said:


> With proper lighting and bag removal, they would look a little more realistic.


I don't know about having the ol' bag removed; I kinda' like having her around... but with proper lighting cigars all end up looking pretty much the same, don't they? >


----------



## ebnash

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't know about having the ol' bag removed; I kinda' like having her around... but with proper lighting cigars all end up looking pretty much the same, don't they? >
> 
> View attachment 189306


Touché

I too like having the "ole bag" around. And since my acquisition of the Corona double, I always have proper lighting.


----------



## Shaver702

The first box was so good I had to get another.... And yes I have a magnifying glass strong enough to read the micro print 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

second box of RGPCs two had a bit of wrapper stick to the paper...bummer... and trying some Partagas Aristocrats that were on sale.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice to see you have taken to the hobby so well Bill Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

Ordered up a box of HUHC (crack sticks) and PL Montecarlos


----------



## Westside Threat

you guys mostly order your HUHC as 25 count boxes or 5x5?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Westside Threat said:


> you guys mostly order your HUHC as 25 count boxes or 5x5?


Either or... but given a choice, price being equal, I'll go for the tins. Probably just luck of the draw, but 5x5's always seem just a little better to me and I like how easy they are to Tetris.


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> Either or... but given a choice, price being equal, I'll go for the tins. Probably just luck of the draw, but 5x5's always seem just a little better to me and I like how easy they are to Tetris.


Thats good to know. Tins are cheaper too. What about the aging potential in tins vs boxes?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Westside Threat said:


> Thats good to know. Tins are cheaper too. What about the aging potential in tins vs boxes?


Sometimes the 5x5 tins are cheaper, sometimes boxes/25. Sometimes the same.

Aging prospects for HUHC's? Seems about like as asking "_How many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Roll Pop?_". Nobody knows. There's a reason the guys around here call 'em "crack sticks"! LOL

But, theoretically I don't see much difference... paper lined dress box with a thin sheet of SC vs a tin with a thin sheet of SC. Might be different if they offered them in cabs as well.

Seriously though, I have some 2013's in tins that are fantastic. Oldest box/25 I've had were 2014's; also fantastic.


----------



## bobbya08

HdM Petite Robustos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

bobbya08 said:


> HdM Petite Robustos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats some serious packaging.


----------



## bobbya08

Navistar said:


> thats some serious packaging.


Yeah it's pretty nice. I've been wanting one of these humidor boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Picked up some candy from the duty free




























These espy's look mighty nice


----------



## Kidvegas

Parti PCE!

Great packaging and everything looks and smells great!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## 4thtry

JL 2's




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Parti PCE!
> 
> Great packaging and everything looks and smells great!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I always knew Spicoli was a party whore lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Cohida VI from July 2016 and H upmann connoisseur A









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Can I hang out with you guys?









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

My first custom rolls. Myself and a few guys from another forum split a couple bundles of Alex customs

the green is a reflection of the bag.. Not funk.









sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Navistar

Got these beauties today. Away they go for a couple years. Very young cab Nov 17


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> Got these beauties today. Away they go for a couple years. Very young cab Nov 17


They will start to shine around 2020 great cigar. If one has the patience.
Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fonseca Cosacos lucky blind grab with 5+ years on 'em, and a 4x4 kicker of Vegueros Mananitas...


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> Fonseca Cosacos lucky blind grab with 5+ years on 'em, and a 4x4 kicker of Vegueros Manaitas...
> 
> View attachment 192514
> 
> 
> View attachment 192522
> 
> 
> View attachment 192530
> 
> 
> View attachment 192538


I'd buy a lotto ticket! Nice grab.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## Maxwellsays

Just got a box of Bolivar Belicoso Finos in the mail. Into the humidor they go!


----------



## Champagne InHand

2 boxes of Montecristo Media Coronas are on there way to me. How long will this batch take? Doesn’t matter. Into the freezer and then a long wait in the tupperdor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Fonseca Cosacos lucky blind grab with 5+ years on 'em, and a 4x4 kicker of Vegueros Manaitas...
> 
> View attachment 192514
> 
> 
> View attachment 192522
> 
> 
> View attachment 192530
> 
> 
> View attachment 192538


I dunno those Fonseca's look suspect :vs_laugh:
Enjoy Jack:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I dunno those Fonseca's look suspect :vs_laugh:
> Enjoy Jack:vs_cool:


I agree. I _suspect_ they're gonna' be a whole lot better than I ever expected from such a maligned and downtrodden brand! :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I agree. I _suspect_ they're gonna' be a whole lot better than I ever expected from such a maligned and downtrodden brand! :grin2:


Yeah I Don't Know Jack to each his own I never personally cared for them all joking aside whoever stamped the bottom of that box must have been drunk

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah I Don't Know Jack to each his own I never personally cared for them all joking aside whoever stamped the bottom of that box must have been drunk
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Meh. Stuff happens with a handmade product. Careful what you wish for, though. I'm sure the White Owl factory is much more consistent.

Besides, I always thought the drunk was the one seeing double, not the one being double. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Meh. Stuff happens with a handmade product. Careful what you wish for, though. I'm sure the White Owl factory is much more consistent.
> 
> Besides, I always thought the drunk was the one seeing double, not the one being double. :vs_laugh:


I wouldn't know i was not seeing double.
Sorry my bad your the one seeing double.:vs_cool:
Gotta excuse me i am down with the Flu.
Give me a couple of days to get better.
So i can more effectively recognize your writings between the lines.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

I have "a few" other cigars. I think I can manage to squeeze in one bargain box of Fonsecas.

I hope you feel better soon Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As always Jack thank you!:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

Yes sir!


----------



## Matt_21

These just came in today.
Other than Monte 4s and a few short 2s, these are the only CCs Ive had if I remember correctly.
Great 'short' smokes and I enjoyed the flavours so I bought more.

Edit: how much time to you guys who smoke these recommend?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Matt_21 said:


> These just came in today.
> Other than Monte 4s and a few short 2s, these are the only CCs Ive had if I remember correctly.
> Great 'short' smokes and I enjoyed the flavours so I bought more.
> 
> Edit: how much time to you guys who smoke these recommend?


I've only had one batch of those, received with about 9-mos on them. But pretty much SOP for youngish CC's. After acclimating for a few weeks they were good... and in another 6-mos they were great!


----------



## Matt_21

curmudgeonista said:


> I've only had one batch of those, received with about 9-mos on them. But pretty much SOP for youngish CC's. After acclimating for a few weeks they were good... and in another 6-mos they were great!


That's great news since these are almost 2 years from the box date.


----------



## ebnash

Navistar said:


> Yes sir!


Nice. Are those the 5 count tins of HUHC? Something about those little tins I really like. I've kept all mine for some strange reason. I never collect or save anything, but I dig those.


----------



## Navistar

ebnash said:


> Nice. Are those the 5 count tins of HUHC? Something about those little tins I really like. I've kept all mine for some strange reason. I never collect or save anything, but I dig those.


yes they are. My first tins purchase in the cc realm. they are Feb 14 as well so i am happy about that. Shouldnt need too much down time.


----------



## Navistar

Matt_21 said:


> These just came in today.
> Other than Monte 4s and a few short 2s, these are the only CCs Ive had if I remember correctly.
> Great 'short' smokes and I enjoyed the flavours so I bought more.
> 
> Edit: how much time to you guys who smoke these recommend?


I like HDM. Been wanting to try those.


----------



## Ender1553

Great timing... care package came today! You enablers encouraging me to try HUHCs... wasnt expecting the 5x5, but it's super neat!































Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ender1553 said:


> Great timing... care package came today! You enablers encouraging me to try HUHCs... wasnt expecting the 5x5, but it's super neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


LUB 2014 on the 5x5's ......SAAWEEET!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## PTAaron

So out of curiosity I stopped by the Duty after store on the way back from Windsor this morning and ended up with these:

















(That's in Canadian, so knock 35% off)

EDIT: oops thought it that pic had the date, wrong pic. 6/17 was the date.


----------



## George007

Went to La Casa Del Habano in Cozumel Mexico. Got some sticks! Romeo Y Juliet, Cohiba, Vega Robino, Montecristo, Partagas and H Uppman. Prices are high but at least they are 100% real deal


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Matt_21 said:


> These just came in today.
> Other than Monte 4s and a few short 2s, these are the only CCs Ive had if I remember correctly.
> Great 'short' smokes and I enjoyed the flavours so I bought more.
> 
> Edit: how much time to you guys who smoke these recommend?


One of my favorite petites enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Today I'm celebrating having made one more trip around the sun. This was waiting for me when I arrived home. This evening after a nice steak dinner I plan try one along with a nice glass of rum. The rest will get a nap.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> Today I'm celebrating having made one more trip around the sun. This was waiting for me when I arrived home. This evening after a nice steak dinner I plan try one along with a nice glass of rum. The rest will get a nap.


Happy birthday Bill !!!

It's also my wife's BD. Steak dinner: check! Cake: check! Presents: opened! Glass of rum: coming up! Cigars in mailbox: sadly, no.


----------



## Slowpokebill

curmudgeonista said:


> Happy birthday Bill !!!
> 
> It's also my wife's BD. Steak dinner: check! Cake: check! Presents: opened! Glass of rum: coming up! Cigars in mailbox: sadly, no.


It is also my first grand child's birthday (he is an air crewman in the Navy).

Tell your wife that some of the very best people have birthday's today.


----------



## Shaver702

So these beauties arrived today....now the hard part starts....letting them nap for a few years 





































Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## UBC03

Shaver702 said:


> So these beauties arrived today....now the hard part starts....letting them nap for a few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Want me to store em for ya? I help out where I can..lol

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## Shaver702

UBC03 said:


> Want me to store em for ya? I help out where I can..lol
> 
> sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


Haha...and give me an empty box back? 

I've never had one of these before so I don't know if I can wait. Might have to let one up to try. You know for quality control....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Want me to store em for ya? I help out where I can..lol
> 
> sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


Store them ? Man they are already expired  lmao

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## UBC03

Shaver702 said:


> Haha...and give me an empty box back?
> 
> I've never had one of these before so I don't know if I can wait. Might have to let one up to try. You know for quality control....
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Always gotta test fire at least one

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## ebnash

5er of Cohiba Siglo Medio NOV 16


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Latest purchase.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Easter Bunny came a day late! 3x5 PSD5 tubos & 5x5 Monte#4


----------



## Stogiepuffer

curmudgeonista said:


> Easter Bunny came a day late! 3x5 PSD5 tubos & 5x5 Monte#4
> 
> View attachment 198601


Geesh, wish your bunny came to my house.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Easter Bunny came a day late! 3x5 PSD5 tubos & 5x5 Monte#4
> 
> View attachment 198601


I was happy with my chocolate covered pretzels till I saw this..

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Shaver702

First things first....out of the tubos they come...

H Upmann Corona Minors
























Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## MattT

Stogiepuffer said:


> Geesh, wish your bunny came to my house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Right. All I get is chocolate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Today I'm celebrating having made one more trip around the sun. This was waiting for me when I arrived home. This evening after a nice steak dinner I plan try one along with a nice glass of rum. The rest will get a nap.


So how do you like them Bill?l

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So how do you like them Bill?l
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I've smoked a couple and had a friend over that is new to cigars.

I've found them to be a very pleasant, subtle and soft smoke: sweet, cinnamon, graham cracker, cream and honey with hints of fruit and pepper. I think I'll smoke more of these this summer in the morning with a cup of coffee. So far the three smoked have been well constructed and burned perfectly. They were worth trying and I don't feel bad about buying the box. They are a good smoke. The Corona Gorda is my favorite size smoke and I plan on working through some of the other offerings, one box at a time.

My friend really enjoyed his and was going to order a box or maybe JL#2s to try.


----------



## UBC03

Slowpokebill said:


> I've smoked a couple and had a friend over that is new to cigars.
> 
> I've found them to be a very pleasant, subtle and soft smoke: sweet, cinnamon, graham cracker, cream and honey with hints of fruit and pepper. I think I'll smoke more of these this summer in the morning with a cup of coffee. So far the three smoked have been well constructed and burned perfectly. They were worth trying and I don't feel bad about buying the box. They are a good smoke. The Corona Gorda is my favorite size smoke and I plan on working through some of the other offerings, one box at a time.
> 
> My friend really enjoyed his and was going to order a box or maybe JL#2s to try.


Yep..when in doubt, drag someone else into the CC sink hole with ya..lol

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas coffee juice Happy Hump Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Quick peek at Alex Customs before they hit the freezer...

10 Robustos
10 Coronas
5 Lanceros


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Super Partagas coffee juice Happy Hump Day!:vs_cool:


WOW WHAT A DOLT :vs_laugh: !
Just realized i posted in the wrong section.
You guys are gentleman no Razz :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> WOW WHAT A DOLT :vs_laugh: !
> Just realized i posted in the wrong section.
> You guys are gentleman no Razz :vs_cool::vs_cool:


It crossed my mind.. Watch who you're calling gentleman.. I don't need crap like that gettin around..lol

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Navistar

10 box of Parti Lusis and 10 QDO from a botl. Good day in the neighborhood.


----------



## WABOOM

'14 Shorts


----------



## blackrabbit

Divinos


----------



## WABOOM

'16 Divinos and Tradicionales.


----------



## Shaver702

Partagas D No. 4

















Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> It crossed my mind.. Watch who you're calling gentleman.. I don't need crap like that gettin around..lol
> 
> sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


Well I use the term loosely Lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaver702 said:


> Partagas D No. 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


One of my all-time favorites enjoy

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> 10 box of Parti Lusis and 10 QDO from a botl. Good day in the neighborhood.


You're going to regret only buying 10 Lol. It's a slippery slope enjoy

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

TonyBrooklyn said:


> One of my all-time favorites enjoy
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Just tried one and I'm kicking myself for not buying a box of 25! &#129318;&#127996;*♂

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You're going to regret only buying 10 Lol. It's a slippery slope enjoy





Shaver702 said:


> Just tried one and I'm kicking myself for not buying a box of 25! &#129318;&#127996;*♂


That's okay. I feel sure they'll make more for ya'.

BTW, I bought tenners of them myself a few months ago. They happened to be priced cheaper per cigar than buying by the box/25 at the time. I also love tenners because they are easy to Tetris and make great gifts...

...unfortunately, no one has yet gifted one to me! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Shaver702

curmudgeonista said:


> That's okay. I feel sure they'll make more for ya'.
> 
> BTW, I bought tenners of them myself a few months ago. They happened to be priced cheaper per cigar than buying by the box/25 at the time. I also love tenners because they are easy to Tetris and make great gifts...
> 
> ...unfortunately, no one has yet gifted one to me! :vs_laugh:


Actually didn't think about that. I'll have to see the price difference per cigar. I can only imagine have one with a few years on them. I will have to check out getting 2 tenners.

Yea no one has gifted me a box yet either. What gives right! Haha

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Navistar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Navistar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 box of Parti Lusis and 10 QDO from a botl. Good day in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to regret only buying 10 Lol. It's a slippery slope enjoy
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> That's okay. I feel sure they'll make more for ya'.
> 
> BTW, I bought tenners of them myself a few months ago. They happened to be priced cheaper per cigar than buying by the box/25 at the time. I also love tenners because they are easy to Tetris and make great gifts...
> 
> ...unfortunately, no one has yet gifted one to me! :vs_laugh:


Take Solace in the old saying it is better to give than receive .:grin2:
I tell Santa next time i see him.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TCstr8

RA Phoenicio























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> RA Phoenicio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Man I'm drooling over here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

I'm on a spending freeze right now while I fund another production run for Modus. By "spending freeze" I mean I only bought two boxes this month, PSD4 & RyJ Coronitas en Cedro, both in transit. So hard! :surprise:








​


----------



## HBNDN

TonyBrooklyn said:


> One of my all-time favorites enjoy
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Tony, do you age those? I just got a box and I've read all sorts of things about whether or not aging makes any difference.


----------



## HBNDN

Just picked up a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especials. I've never had a Hoyo Epicure. Excited to try!


----------



## WABOOM

Chicos. Machine made. So inexpensive I couldn't say no. I dont know if that box code means anything but hey, I'll post it. 
I'm gonna call 'em lady fingers.


----------



## Three Lions

My first cabinet. Only shorts, but hey it's a start.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HBNDN said:


> Tony, do you age those? I just got a box and I've read all sorts of things about whether or not aging makes any difference.


I like em fresh ROTT they have a nice kick if you know what i mean. That being said any Cuban will benefit from aging.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> My first cabinet. Only shorts, but hey it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only Shorts Blasphemy Shame on you!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm on a spending freeze right now while I fund another production run for Modus. By "spending freeze" I mean I only bought two boxes this month, PSD4 & RyJ Coronitas en Cedro, both in transit. So hard! :surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I know the feeling spring Carlisle was a bust :vs_mad:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I know the feeling spring Carlisle was a bust :vs_mad:


Sorry to hear that. Was the weather bad for it, or just "one of those things"?

Things are looking up for me. The crunch is over. My shipment is arriving today, paid-in-full, and sales have been outstanding lately. I celebrated by ordering a cab/50 of Parti Shorts!


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Only Shorts Blasphemy Shame on you!:vs_laugh:


Fair enough! I guess I think of it as a mini-cab  The deal was just too good to pass up and I expect they'll age well.


----------



## Gummy Jones

TCstr8 said:


> RA Phoenicio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


okay ill bite/show my noobness in the cc world

but what the heck is that?


----------



## TCstr8

Gummy Jones said:


> okay ill bite/show my noobness in the cc world
> 
> but what the heck is that?


Regional Edition from 2008 in honor of Phoenicia Trading's anniversary (exclusive CC distributor for the middle east, some of Europe and Africa)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A package of these just arrived today. 
Piramides. 


Lame Tapatalk obviously needs an update. 

ETP DIC 16. I was hoping for 2017s as I have another box of 16s resting but the sale price was nice and these make great gifts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Sorry to hear that. Was the weather bad for it, or just "one of those things"?
> 
> Things are looking up for me. The crunch is over. My shipment is arriving today, paid-in-full, and sales have been outstanding lately. I celebrated by ordering a cab/50 of Parti Shorts!


A lot of window shoppers and people with champagne taste and beer pocketbooks. I guess the recession is here to stay for a while longer at least ways.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

$85


----------



## WABOOM

RAE MAR 15


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> $85


Beautiful!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## ebnash

Small RG 6er. It’s taking every bit of self control not to light one up right now.


----------



## WABOOM

ebnash said:


> Small RG 6er. It's taking every bit of self control not to light one up right now.


Its not like a short trip in the mail will reverse the rest they have had IMO. Fire em up!!


----------



## ebnash

Very true, but I usually still wait a week or so. Just stoked to try some new cigars that are perfectly in my wheelhouse for size.


----------



## Navistar

Came in today. 25 CoRo and 100 shorts


----------



## Verdict

Navistar said:


> Came in today. 25 CoRo and 100 shorts


Holy mother of God. You looking to adopt?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

A couple of boxes, ordered several days apart, arrived in tandem today...


----------



## MattT

Awesome. Always loved PSD #4's....


curmudgeonista said:


> A couple of boxes, ordered several days apart, arrived in tandem today...
> 
> View attachment 208226
> 
> 
> View attachment 208234
> 
> 
> View attachment 208242
> 
> 
> View attachment 208250
> 
> 
> View attachment 208258


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> A couple of boxes, ordered several days apart, arrived in tandem today...
> 
> View attachment 208226
> 
> 
> View attachment 208234
> 
> 
> View attachment 208242
> 
> 
> View attachment 208250
> 
> 
> View attachment 208258


Those series D look sweet nice dark wrappers

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

30 Epi #2. The code is SAT FEB 16 which is the same as 15 pack I bought last summer and enjoyed. They were on sale at a price too good to pass up. Now I just have to hope not too many are plugged 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

First CC purchase ever!!! Part of my order came in today right before I left for vacation. I've got my neighbor picking up the other package when it comes in tomorrow.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

The door has officially been opened. There's no turning back now.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Nice @MattT Don't worry, your not going to want to turn back through that door, anyway.


----------



## Bird-Dog

50/cab of Partagas Shorts


----------



## Navistar

curmudgeonista said:


> 50/cab of Partagas Shorts
> 
> View attachment 209106
> 
> View attachment 209114
> 
> View attachment 209122
> 
> View attachment 209130


beautiful


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> 50/cab of Partagas Shorts
> 
> View attachment 209106
> 
> View attachment 209114
> 
> View attachment 209122
> 
> View attachment 209130


What a score and with 3 years on em already!:vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397

Rest of them came in today. Everything seems legit to me........ First time ordering CCs and I am still a bit nervous I bought fakes. My wallet tells me I didn't tho lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cracker1397 said:


> Rest of them came in today. Everything seems legit to me........ First time ordering CCs and I am still a bit nervous I bought fakes. My wallet tells me I didn't tho lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you did just fine :grin2:


----------



## cracker1397

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like you did just fine :grin2:


Based off the smell alone I would say these are definitely Cubans. I have had the pleasure of smoking a handful of CCs in the last several years. Each time it is such a distinct aroma. They are in the freezer right now for a few days. I will probably smoke one of each when they thaw out and then put them all to bed for a little awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

cracker1397 said:


> Rest of them came in today. Everything seems legit to me........ First time ordering CCs and I am still a bit nervous I bought fakes. My wallet tells me I didn't tho lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your first CC purchase. I'd say you're in for a treat.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

cracker1397 said:


> Rest of them came in today. Everything seems legit to me........ First time ordering CCs and I am still a bit nervous I bought fakes. My wallet tells me I didn't tho lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are so screwed..lol.....welcome to the darkside bro..

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Westside Threat

PSD4...might just be my favorite Cuban. Great choice!


----------



## Olecharlie

Crack Sticks!


----------



## Three Lions

Olecharlie said:


> Crack Sticks!


I love those tins. Is that what you get when you order 5x5? I think I might just pull the trigger today.

TL


----------



## Olecharlie

Three Lions said:


> I love those tins. Is that what you get when you order 5x5? I think I might just pull the trigger today.
> 
> TL


Yes Sir!


----------



## Three Lions

Olecharlie said:


> Yes Sir!


Great. Order placed. Along with a box of RASCC and a box of BBF. Well, I had to make it worth the effort!

TL


----------



## Olecharlie

Three Lions said:


> Great. Order placed. Along with a box of RASCC and a box of BBF. Well, I had to make it worth the effort!
> 
> TL


Lol Awesome!


----------



## Navistar

Three Lions said:


> Great. Order placed. Along with a box of RASCC and a box of BBF. Well, I had to make it worth the effort!
> 
> TL


love it!


----------



## Saetherhaug

Just received these tiny fellas!


----------



## ebnash

Lusi, I’m home!!!!


----------



## Navistar

Boxes that arrived this week. PL Montecarlo, RG Perlas and Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> Boxes that arrived this week. PL Montecarlo, RG Perlas and Trinidad Fundadores


Great selection

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## ebnash

Three Lions said:


> I love those tins. Is that what you get when you order 5x5? I think I might just pull the trigger today.
> 
> TL


Agreed. I don't save any cigar boxes o packaging, expect these. Not sure what I'll ever do with them, but I have a nice little pile going...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not a purchase, but a gift from the father in law. Grabbed it from the humidor while at Cabo Wabo in Mexico last week. In other news, my first purchase is on its way here. Should have pics of it next week.








Who can be against us?


----------



## Navistar

25 Corona and 25 lonsdales from alex + 5 papo lanceros


----------



## Three Lions

Soooo cuuuute. Couldn't resist. LUB MAR 15.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Three Lions said:


> Soooo cuuuute. Couldn't resist. LUB MAR 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the thing about crack sticks ( copyright @TonyBrooklyn ) you seriously CAN'T resist em.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## WABOOM

'17 Lusitania &
'17 Mag 54


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> '17 Lusitania &
> '17 Mag 54


Beautiful pickups BOOMER

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJ's from a box split with brother @WABOOM! Things are looking good Casey. Deep Freeze and shipping your share Friday!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## blackrabbit

Petit Coronas. July 16.


----------



## Scap

View attachment 216074


----------



## Three Lions

BBF MSU JUN 17
RASCC ETP MAR 16

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Vegueros Tapados SLE DIC 15
Remember to eat your Veggies.
















Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Bird-Dog

poppajon75 said:


> Vegueros Tapados SLE DIC 15
> Remember to eat your Veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Nice! Mine came in yesterday, but I opted for a couple of 4x4's that were on special (I usually prefer the tins of 16). Got AEM SEP 14 on both. No pics b/c, well, it's just cardboard until I'm ready to start breaking seals.

SLE is the newer code for the same factory that was AEM before, BTW, and I have some SEP & NOV 15's. Very good, as were the other 2014's I've nearly finished off ('til now)! The only Tapados I've had that weren't quite up to snuff are some 2016's that are still just too young... at least I hope that's all that's wrong.


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> Nice! Mine came in yesterday, but I opted for a couple of 4x4's that were on special (I usually prefer the tins of 16). Got AEM SEP 14 on both. No pics b/c, well, it's just cardboard until I'm ready to start breaking seals.
> 
> SLE is the newer code for the same factory that was AEM before, BTW, and I have some SEP & NOV 15's. Very good, as were the other 2014's I've nearly finished off ('til now)! The only Tapados I've had that weren't quite up to snuff are some 2016's that are still just too young... at least I hope that's all that's wrong.


That's an awesome pick up yourself. I was excited to see the date because I've seen you mention that these do really well with a few years on them. I'm glad that you've had a good experience with that factory and year. As always, I appreciate the insight.
The Entretiempos you sent smoked great and I really enjoyed the flavors. I'm planning on sacrificing one of these for breakfast in the morning. Another great brother was mentioning to me earlier today how he thinks this marca is underrated, fights above its class and I'm inclined to agree. I've only had a handful but, they haven't disappointed me yet.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Three Lions said:


> Soooo cuuuute. Couldn't resist. LUB MAR 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favourite little morning stick!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not only my latest, but my first. Lost my virginity today.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rondo

Welcome, T.

View attachment 218450


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> Not only my latest, but my first. Lost my virginity today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Welcome..









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> Not only my latest, but my first. Lost my virginity today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Dang son those look soooooo good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

TexaSmoke said:


> Not only my latest, but my first. Lost my virginity today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


You lost your virginity to a box of Lusis? Way to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nah, that's just the camera angle. They are MFs.


Three Lions said:


> You lost your virginity to a box of Lusis? Way to go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Eddie just cruised on in!

View attachment 218626


View attachment 218634


----------



## Three Lions

I'm taking home a doggy bag from LCDH Montréal. From left to right Partagas Salamone (2009), Trinidad Trova (2017), Partagas 898 (unknown), another Salamone (2016).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Last box for a while. Closing on a new house in September.


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> Last box for a while. Closing on a new house in September.


Congrats on the house (and the nice looking Diplos)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

TCstr8 said:


> Congrats on the house (and the nice looking Diplos)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


thanks buddy


----------



## Westside Threat

Nice grab, Diplo’s are scarce right now. I havent seen them in a while


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's not a doggy bag that's a gourmet meal lol


Three Lions said:


> I'm taking home a doggy bag from LCDH Montréal. From left to right Partagas Salamone (2009), Trinidad Trova (2017), Partagas 898 (unknown), another Salamone (2016).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's not a doggy bag that's a gourmet meal lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Tasty looking bastards...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MattT said:


> Tasty looking bastards...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Indeed they are

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's not a doggy bag that's a gourmet meal lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I sure hope so!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

For what they must have cost I would think so


Three Lions said:


> I sure hope so!


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For what they must have cost I would think so
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly.

I live only a few miles from where I work, taking surface streets to get there. Every once in a while I have to drive somewhere further away during Bay Area rush hour traffic. Rather than complain I remind myself how lucky I am not to have to do that on a daily basis. It's the same thing with cigar prices in Montreal!


----------



## Archun

Romeo y Julieta Wide Churchills, Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos and Romeo y Julieta Ashtray


----------



## Slowpokebill

A care package arrived a few days ago. They are now out of the deep freeze....I do hate that the British requirer the nasty warnings on their boxes. It kind of ruins the art work.
I know I should let them rest a few weeks but I'm going to try one of the Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs tonight


----------



## cracker1397

Slowpokebill said:


> A care package arrived a few days ago. They are now out of the deep freeze....I do hate that the British requirer the nasty warnings on their boxes. It kind of ruins the art work.
> 
> I know I should let them rest a few weeks but I'm going to try one of the Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs tonight


If you think the British require nasty labels you should have seen the pictures they put on the cigar boxes in St Lucia. Graphic pictures of gingivitis, tooth loss, mouth cancer. It was pretty nasty and really ruined the great art work on the boxes. They put one picture on top and one one bottom. You couldn't even look at the box dates. What was really offensive was the price tag and tax they charge there. Cigar had a 20% mark up at the resort and then you were taxed more than double the cost on top of that. Example $10 retail $12 at resort and $25 after tax. Needless to say I did not purchase any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

Slowpokebill said:


> A care package arrived a few days ago. They are now out of the deep freeze....I do hate that the British requirer the nasty warnings on their boxes. It kind of ruins the art work.
> I know I should let them rest a few weeks but I'm going to try one of the Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs tonight


Bill I hope the Australians don't do this, sigh


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sophie0503 said:


> Bill I hope the Australians don't do this, sigh


They do... and worse!


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> They do... and worse!


I prefer the pics..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> I prefer the pics..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Lmao.... so long as it isn't feet!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

Alrightdriver said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the pics..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao.... so long as it isn't feet!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL omg or worse..


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Lmao.... so long as it isn't feet!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk





Sophie0503 said:


> LOL omg or worse..


Lol. I was talking about the pics of diseased lungs and other nasty stuff they slap on some boxes.. I unwrapped my last shipment at my mom's. The stickers made her a little queasy..

She actually said "why would they ruin such a pretty box with those disgusting pics" ... They're just trying to help me, help myself..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Hickorynut

Three Lions said:


> I'm taking home a doggy bag from LCDH Montréal. From left to right Partagas Salamone (2009), Trinidad Trova (2017), Partagas 898 (unknown), another Salamone (2016).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bet that doggy back doesn't get left in the car.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## WABOOM

'13 La Fuerza


----------



## Champagne InHand

Slowpokebill said:


> A care package arrived a few days ago. They are now out of the deep freeze....I do hate that the British requirer the nasty warnings on their boxes. It kind of ruins the art work.
> 
> I know I should let them rest a few weeks but I'm going to try one of the Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs tonight


Life kills. Notice they never have pictures of bloated floaters at the beach or body pieces caused by blunt force trauma on airliners it more commonly, severe head trauma, and broken bodies on auto or motorcycle windscreens.

All life ends in death. Why we think that birth is normal but death is not is so crazy. Better to live while you are able.

The PC police drive me nuts. Rant over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Hickorynut said:


> I'll bet that doggy back doesn't get left in the car....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Ha! You do that too? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Regalias de Londres - These "cheap & cheerfuls" may not get everyone as excited as they do me, but I have fallen in love with these little jewels! Just got on to them last Fall, so this is easily the earliest box code I've had yet.


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Regalias de Londres - These "cheap & cheerfuls" may not get everyone as excited as they do me, but I have fallen in love with these little jewels! Just got on to them last Fall, so this is easily the earliest box code I've had yet.


Price certainly is right on them. So why are these economical but a similar vitola is twice the amount?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Westside Threat said:


> Price certainly is right on them. So why are these economical but a similar vitola is twice the amount?


I assume you're thinking of the Cohiba Siglo I to be twice the price, and maybe Trinidad Reyes too. You know the story there. Cuba's super premiums. Great cigars, but debatable whether their prices are truly justified compared to many very good cigars like Monte #5's, BCJ's, Partagas Shorts and such priced considerably lower.

As for something like the RyJ Regalias de Londres being even that much cheaper, that's a tale I've written about several times here regarding others like several Partagas offerings including PMF's, PCE's, Supers, and Aristocrats, a number of other small RyJ's, H.Upmann Coronas Majors, Regalias, and Majestics, HdM Palmas, and more that IMO represent the truest definitions of "cheap & cheerful". Those are cigars that were once-upon-a-time machine made, most with pre-revolution origins, as were these RyJ's. But all of them have been handmade long-filler cigars since 2002. HSA no longer produces any machine-made cigars (puritos, minis, & clubs notwithstanding - those are all produced exclusively by ICT even when carrying the same brands as HSA premiums). Yet cigars such as these Regalias de Londres have retained their position as lower cost market leaders even today.

Some folks will tell you these types are made with tobacco of lower quality than the traditionally premium vitolas, and that certainly could be true. However, I smoke a lot from this category and, more often than not, find their general quality to be indistinguishable from their higher priced brethren. That's not to say you won't run into the occasional bum cigar or dud box. But then, isn't that sometimes true of premiums too?


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> I assume you're thinking of the Cohiba Siglo I to be twice the price, and maybe Trinidad Reyes too. You know the story there. Cuba's super premiums. Great cigars, but debatable whether their prices are truly justified compared to many very good cigars like Monte #5's, BCJ's, Partagas Shorts and such priced considerably lower.
> 
> As for something like the RyJ Regalias de Londres being even that much cheaper, that's a tale I've written about several times here regarding others like several Partagas offerings including PMF's, PCE's, Supers, and Aristocrats, a number of other small RyJ's, H.Upmann Coronas Majors, Regalias, and Majestics, HdM Palmas, and more that IMO represent the truest definitions of "cheap & cheerful". Those are cigars that were once-upon-a-time machine made, most with pre-revolution origins, as were these RyJ's. But all of them have been handmade long-filler cigars since 2002. HSA no longer produces any machine-made cigars (puritos, minis, & clubs notwithstanding - those are all produced exclusively by ICT even when carrying the same brands as HSA premiums). Yet cigars such as these Regalias de Londres have retained their position as lower cost market leaders even today.
> 
> Some folks will tell you these types are made with tobacco of lower quality than the traditionally premium vitolas, and that certainly could be true. However, I smoke a lot from this category and, more often than not, find their general quality to be indistinguishable from their higher priced brethren. That's not to say you won't run into the occasional bum cigar or dud box. But then, isn't that sometimes true of premiums too?


Good stuff. I haven't delved too deeply into this area but thinking about it. I have some HUCM and love them, thinking about picking up a box the Londres for giggles


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> Some folks will tell you these types are made with tobacco of lower quality than the traditionally premium vitolas, and that certainly could be true. However, I smoke a lot from this category and, more often than not, find their general quality to be indistinguishable from their higher priced brethren. That's not to say you won't run into the occasional bum cigar or dud box. But then, isn't that sometimes true of premiums too?


I believe that the tobacco is exactly the same quality, but you will probably find newer rollers at the tables. So I suppose there might be a slight decrease in the quality of the roll.

But my experience, from when I smoked the smaller cigars more regularly, is that they are often more faithful to their profile than many of the larger cigars.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Westside Threat said:


> Good stuff. I haven't delved too deeply into this area but thinking about it. I have some HUCM and love them, thinking about picking up a box the Londres for giggles


I kind of shop all the cigars in this category for the deals when they come along. But certain ones grab me more than others and are "must haves". These little RyJ Regalias de Londres have quickly become one of those, along with a few others including HUCM's.



bpegler said:


> I believe that the tobacco is exactly the same quality, but you will probably find newer rollers at the tables. So I suppose there might be a slight decrease in the quality of the roll.
> 
> But my experience, from when I smoked the smaller cigars more regularly, is that they are often more faithful to their profile than many of the larger cigars.


That's probably it. And maybe that's one of the reasons I like these RdL's so much compared to some of the others. I've yet to have draw or burn problems with them. Could be their size makes them easier for rookie rollers to get right, not too thin and still on the shorter side... or it could be I've just been lucky so far.


----------



## Hudabear

Hey BoTLs! Long time no post. Been AWOL for quite some time but I just got this little box of goodies that I thought I could share. Montecristo no. 4 with a Jun 15 stamp. Don't remember about the codes and which ones are better but on inspection I found some mold and was wondering best way to properly handle assuming the foot looks clean? Do I just rub it down with a dry cloth or rag?


----------



## UBC03

Do I know you? Lol

Glad to see ya drop in bro..

Yep.. Just wipe em off.. And put em in your water jug..

GO BROWNS!!!

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> Do I know you? Lol
> 
> Glad to see ya drop in bro..
> 
> Yep.. Just wipe em off.. And put em in your water jug..
> 
> GO BROWNS!!!
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


I got rid of that jug years ago lol. Just using the three klip its separated into maduros, naturals and habanos.

Browns are projected for 8 wins. I'll be happy with three.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> I got rid of that jug years ago lol. Just using the three klip its separated into maduros, naturals and habanos.
> 
> Browns are projected for 8 wins. I'll be happy with three.


THREE....you always were the eternal optimist..

Glad to see you back buddy

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## cracker1397

First HUHC purchase
They smell great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Partagas D 4.....$179 for a box...almost wetting my adult diapers before thy get here.☺


----------



## cracker1397

Cigary said:


> Partagas D 4.....$179 for a box...almost wetting my adult diapers before thy get here.☺


That deal came around 5 days after I placed 3 different orders. I was kicking myself for not waiting a little longer. Now all my money is gone and that sweet deal is just out of my reach. Glad someone else got them tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

cracker1397 said:


> First HUHC purchase
> They smell great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got some of those on the way myself.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

4x4 of Vegueros Entretiempos arrived today. No live pics; already buried deep in the coolerdor. Like several other favorites, I stay far enough ahead that these won't see the light of day again for at least another year.

I still usually lean toward the Tapados in this line, but either way both these Vegueros are excellent reasonably priced cigars that fly under the radar. Can't wait to try their new Centrofinos robustos when they become available too.


----------



## cracker1397

curmudgeonista said:


> 4x4 of Vegueros Entretiempos arrived today. No live pics; already buried deep in the coolerdor. Like several other favorites, I stay far enough ahead that these won't see the light of day again for at least another year.
> 
> I still usually lean toward the Tapados in this line, but either way both these Vegueros are excellent reasonably priced cigars that fly under the radar. Can't wait to try their new Centrofinos robustos when they become available too.


I've got some live pics from mine. They were a bit moldy but I have salvaged most of them. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

cracker1397 said:


> I've got some live pics from mine. They were a bit moldy but I have salvaged most of them.


Hmmm... same box code. I guess I'd better open mine up and check them.

Edit: Sho'nuff. Every one of them has a little bit of spotty white mold. None on the foot, tho. Sux! Not too worried about the mold. Just wipe it off. But, I had the 4x4 Tetris'd into the only open spot I could find in the coolerdor.


----------



## cracker1397

Glad you checked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

TrT


----------



## Westside Threat

Wow, 05. Nice


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> TrT


English warning labels. Interesting. Enjoy the Trinis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just got my hands on this. Pretty good box date as well.























Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like those cohida shorts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Shaver702 said:


> How do you like those cohida shorts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro..... ROTT they were pretty dang good for a small smoke. Perfect 15-30 minute smoke. Lots of flavor for a little guy. I think @UBC03 was looking for a 15-30 minute smoke and I would highly recommend these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

cracker1397 said:


> Bro..... ROTT they were pretty dang good for a small smoke. Perfect 15-30 minute smoke. Lots of flavor for a little guy. I think @UBC03 was looking for a 15-30 minute smoke and I would highly recommend these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been looking for a good short smoke and have added then removed from orders so many times. I guess I will have to add these to my next order. Thanks bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

I paid $2 a stick which is close to what I would value them at after smoking just the one. I’m sure with a little time they will get even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

came in today, happy camper..


----------



## Scotchpig

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 221132
> came in today, happy camper..


Is your campground accepting reservations? Tasty selection @Sophie0503!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

@sophie all very good choices. well done


----------



## Sophie0503

Navistar said:


> @sophie all very good choices. well done


 thanks buddy, we just rolled in, I haven't been in in a day or two, between Sophie's classes, buying my new bike, and ridin. Today was a good day.


----------



## Matt_21

These just came in. Ordered about 6 weeks ago. This is the second box they sent. The first is MIA.

Anybody with experience have opinions on when they come into their prime?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Matt_21 said:


> These just came in. Ordered about 6 weeks ago. This is the second box they sent. The first is MIA.
> 
> Anybody with experience have opinions on when they come into their prime?


Hit & miss. I've had RASCC's that were great ROTT with only a year of age on them, and I've had 'em that needed to hit their 3rd birthday including a year or more of rest in my hands before they were ready to give their best. Just gotta' try one and see where they're at.


----------



## Matt_21

curmudgeonista said:


> Hit & miss. I've had RASCC's that were great ROTT with only a year of age on them, and I've had 'em that needed to hit their 3rd birthday including a year or more of rest in my hands before they were ready to give their best. Just gotta' try one and see where they're at.


Thanks for the advice Jack. I'll give'em a bit of time to acclimate and give one a try. Best news I could have gotten  hard to buy something and put it away lol.


----------



## Rondo

hupc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Matt_21 said:


> These just came in. Ordered about 6 weeks ago. This is the second box they sent. The first is MIA.
> 
> Anybody with experience have opinions on when they come into their prime?


I personally have never had any luck with them.
I hope you fair better with them Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I personally have never had any luck with them.
> 
> I hope you fair better with them Enjoy!:vs_cool:


I've only had one box of these. They were pretty tight ROTT and needed a rest. Fast forward a year and I'm always happy to find a single in my shorts box. But for the price, I prefer Boli Juniors or Partí Shorts. Then again I love the HUHC and MMC short cigars though it's nice to enjoy other marques. The SCdLH El Principe is also quite good as it ages.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

A box of crack sticks showed up, along with a box of royal robustos






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sophie0503 said:


> thanks buddy, we just rolled in, I haven't been in in a day or two, between Sophie's classes, buying my new bike, and ridin. Today was a good day.
> View attachment 221164


Sweet bike! 
I'm gonna get me another one soon... miss riding


----------



## Shaver702

30th bday present to myself part 2. Kinda nice having almost 2 years on them already .












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex customs and Trinidad La Trova:


----------



## PTAaron

5er of crack sticks


----------



## Pag#11

PTAaron said:


> 5er of crack sticks


If there is one stick I see day in and day out it is these lil fellas...they must really be that good...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Pag#11 said:


> If there is one stick I see day in and day out it is these lil fellas...they must really be that good...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Definitely tasty. Also from the perspective of a cheap person... I like that they come in 5ers instead of full boxes and are available 45 minutes from here so I don't have to play games with customs


----------



## Pag#11

PTAaron said:


> Definitely tasty. Also from the perspective of a cheap person... I like that they come in 5ers instead of full boxes and are available 45 minutes from here so I don't have to play games with customs


Thanks and you answered my second question I had .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Cigar fairy came today...

















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

And the other order arrived too! These were so great last time I had them, I had to get 2 boxes. One came messed up though...























Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Half coronas


Ender1553 said:


> Cigar fairy came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Alex customs and Trinidad La Trova:


Those Trini's are awesome enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a 5 pack of some Cohiba's while in Mexico.....can't wait to let these bad boys age!

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bpegler

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a 5 pack of some Cohiba's while in Mexico.....can't wait to let these bad boys age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


If you allow the glass tops to point towards an ultraviolet light source, it will enhance the aging process. Just rotate the cigars like you would hotdogs on the grill.

Those are some really special ELs already, as you obviously know. They are so rare that you can't even find them in any of the authorized shops.

So my UV aging suggestion will be perfect for them.


----------



## talisker10

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a 5 pack of some Cohiba's while in Mexico.....can't wait to let these bad boys age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


hmmm.....


----------



## Pag#11

Always loved the glasstop version...such different and interesting flavors...nice pickup...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a 5 pack of some Cohiba's while in Mexico.....can't wait to let these bad boys age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Mmmm. Those are fancy. Like a banded swisher.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## GOT14U

They are gonna make a great wall hanger....those people are getting $50 for these down in Rocky Point...lmao I spent high and got them for $12....I had to explain to them that I knew they were fake....took me 4 different people before he knew I knew...lol


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Bird-Dog

GOT14U said:


> They are gonna make a great wall hanger....those people are getting $50 for these down in Rocky Point...lmao I spent high and got them for $12....I had to explain to them that I knew they were fake....took me 4 different people before he knew I knew...lol
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


And the boxes have gotten smaller. The cheap bastids won't even give the tourists 10 crappy fake cigars that their son-in-law/friend/boss will never smoke for $50 now! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Pag#11

So my non smoking friend say his friend always gives him CC's and he doesn't know what to do with them so they end up in the trash. ...WTF I say ..I will take em. So my GF sees him b4 me and brings home 2 of these...Now a louder WTF...really . Fast forward 3 weeks later and he has asked me how they are. I say they need to rest for 30 years I mean 30 days I tell him. I finally get the courage to try one ..cold draw taste like blueberries I swear. .Checked 3 times and then I made the mistake of actually lighting it up...I will leave it at that.. hey what are non smoking friends for...It's always the thought that counts...
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Royal Robusto


----------



## WABOOM

RG Panatelas. I accidentally ordered them to our old house. Oops. I had to go over and ask the buyers if they got a package...


----------



## Pag#11

WABOOM said:


> RG Panatelas. I accidentally ordered them to our old house. Oops. I had to go over and ask the buyers if they got a package...


That is clasic

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Some tasty aristocrats just came in... likely last box for a while!

















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

curmudgeonista said:


> And the boxes have gotten smaller. The cheap bastids won't even give the tourists 10 crappy fake cigars that their son-in-law/friend/boss will never smoke for $50 now! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


All the market will bear and then some.>
Besides it's not like the tourists need their money, nor will they even know how badly they got ripped off. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> RG Panatelas. I accidentally ordered them to our old house. Oops. I had to go over and ask the buyers if they got a package...


Best of luck in your new home!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

Parti Lusis from Nov 17. Interesting thing is that I selected the vacuum packing option for the first time. Not sure why. Turns out the wood isn't stiff enough to withstand the pressure over such a large area. Result: box pressed Lusis! I contemplated sending them back but figured it wouldn't affect how they smoked. I had one ROTT and it was awesome. A little wet in the last couple of inches but that's no surprise given they usually are over humidified a bit. A few months at 65% will fix that. They don't look as pretty with the box press but that's ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Three Lions said:


> Parti Lusis from Nov 17. Interesting thing is that I selected the vacuum packing option for the first time. Not sure why. Turns out the wood isn't stiff enough to withstand the pressure over such a large area. Result: box pressed Lusis! I contemplated sending them back but figured it wouldn't affect how they smoked. I had one ROTT and it was awesome. A little wet in the last couple of inches but that's no surprise given they usually are over humidified a bit. A few months at 65% will fix that. They don't look as pretty with the box press but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who would of thought. ..you may have just found a new box press method. .lol.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Trinis showed up today. Small but beautiful. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

My first CC boxes!














































Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> My first CC boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nothing like receiving your first box of Ccs. 
Something very special about it. Have 16 HUHC left from 2yrs and they are a great lil smoke. They last me around 40 mins which is perfect. Enjoy them .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Watch out. The crack sticks really are the addictive CC. I have at least 8 boxes at all times now. Really one of the better bargain sticks considering what you get in that cigar. Some much flavor as well as finesse. Decent ROTT and great with age. 

Enjoy them. Don’t forget to freeze those suckers. Just in case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

akpreacherplayz said:


> My first CC boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


This is like Christmas morning but for a grown up.... congrats! The crack sticks are very addictive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Easing back into the dark side. Haven't purchased a box since 2006-2007 due to construction issues (tent pegs). These don't look overfilled and have a strong barnyard aroma. Time to let them rest for a few months after a long trip.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Jankjr said:


> Easing back into the dark side. Haven't purchased a box since 2006-2007 due to construction issues (tent pegs). These don't look overfilled and have a strong barnyard aroma. Time to let them rest for a few months after a long trip.


You should have good luck with the Media Coronas. Draw problems are still not uncommon, though better now over all. And HSA's movement toward so many newer "short and wide" cigars relieves a lot that. Half Coronas like the MMC and HUHC are a pretty good compromise between the intensity of a PC or Minuto and the more reliable draw of the burgeoning Short/Petit Robusto class.


----------



## Piper

Nice haul @akpreacherplayz. I was pleasantly surprised how great PL cigars are. The robusto is one of my favorites-very well constructed and has that CC twang. I've been less blown away by HUHCs than many brothers have but they're perfect for a quick trip to Havana, especially on a cold day. Congrats on taking the plunge.


----------



## UBC03

Congrats buddy.. Gotta love cracking the seal on your first box..

Crack sticks.. Great choice


akpreacherplayz said:


> My first CC boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks guys I’m looking forward to trying them out, makes it hard to wait lol!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Bird-Dog

akpreacherplayz said:


> Thanks guys I'm looking forward to trying them out, makes it hard to wait lol!


Why wait! With smaller CC's there's usually a pretty good chance they'll be good ROTT... sometimes GR-R-REAT!


----------



## cracker1397

curmudgeonista said:


> Why wait! With smaller CC's there's usually a pretty good chance they'll be good ROTT... sometimes GR-R-REAT!


I think my HUHCs tasted better ROTT than they do now with a few months of rest time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

curmudgeonista said:


> Why wait! With smaller CC's there's usually a pretty good chance they'll be good ROTT... sometimes GR-R-REAT!


Yeah I was gonna give em a couple days to acclimate then try em

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Shaver702

akpreacherplayz said:


> Yeah I was gonna give em a couple days to acclimate then try em
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I'm glad you have that kind of willpower....bc I don't &#129315;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones, "EL" Behike 56s:










Reynaldo rolled the Cimarrones (7"x60RG) with extra ligero for me. They will be stout.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two boxes of shorts at $210 i could not resist.:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two boxes of shorts at $210 i could not resist.:vs_cool:


That's a great deal ..for a great lil smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two boxes of shorts at $210 i could not resist.:vs_cool:











I picked up a cab/50 a couple of months ago. But it can rest a while longer. Just about to crack another dress box ahead of it that's been sitting for about a year now.


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMCs are a great stick. I love them almost as much as the HUHC. They seem to burn longer and you have to Puff more gently but great flavors. 

Congrats on the shorts. Always good to have some. I need to restock but my two big tupperdors are stuffed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

'12 VRDA......doesn't suck

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Vegueros.


----------



## Pag#11

WABOOM said:


> Vegueros.


Was very close to grabbing some Vegueros . Went with a couple of others.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## apollo

My friend went to Ireland and brought these beauties back for me. This is my first box or CC’s and I went with the Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas. The box is from 2016, and are very oily!


----------



## Pag#11

apollo said:


> My friend went to Ireland and brought these beauties back for me. This is my first box or CC's and I went with the Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas. The box is from 2016, and are very oily!


Nice pickup. Great looking sticks. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Cimarrones, "EL" Behike 56s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynaldo rolled the Cimarrones (7"x60RG) with extra ligero for me. They will be stout.


:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Cimarrones, "EL" Behike 56s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynaldo rolled the Cimarrones (7"x60RG) with extra ligero for me. They will be stout.


Those sound like the perfect smoke.. Nice pick up Bob.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Got these from another forum.. perfect errand runners and great handouts for the company golf outing next month. (If I have any left)























Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Nice . They all look tasty...yum yum yum


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had a small mail call...decided to give CC's another try and wanted to test some out before purchasing boxes. I wasn't impressed with the epicure #2 awhile back and was stuck with selling a box...don't want that again so these are strictly for research. Before I make plans to go to Cuba hopefully next year.









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397

GOT14U said:


> Had a small mail call...decided to give CC's another try and wanted to test some out before purchasing boxes. I wasn't impressed with the epicure #2 awhile back and was stuck with selling a box...don't want that again so these are strictly for research. Before I make plans to go to Cuba hopefully next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


90% of my box of Epi #2s are way over filled with tobacco. Modus 2 has saved them all so far but I prefer them to be filled correctly the first time because it makes for a more enjoyable experience. The PSD 4s, viguero entretiempos, RyJ Churchill's, and HUHCs have all been incredible. My Monte number 2s all have a crazy burn and taste great for first third but then they go flat. Hoping that changes. I guess inconsistency is the name of the game with CCs but when they are done right they are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

cracker1397 said:


> 90% of my box of Epi #2s are way over filled with tobacco. Modus 2 has saved them all so far but I prefer them to be filled correctly the first time because it makes for a more enjoyable experience. The PSD 4s, viguero entretiempos, RyJ Churchill's, and HUHCs have all been incredible. My Monte number 2s all have a crazy burn and taste great for first third but then they go flat. Hoping that changes. I guess inconsistency is the name of the game with CCs but when they are done right they are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya inconsistency will turn me off quicker then anything.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cracker1397 said:


> 90% of my box of Epi #2s are way over filled with tobacco. Modus 2 has saved them all so far but I prefer them to be filled correctly the first time because it makes for a more enjoyable experience. The PSD 4s, viguero entretiempos, RyJ Churchill's, and HUHCs have all been incredible. My Monte number 2s all have a crazy burn and taste great for first third but then they go flat. Hoping that changes. I guess inconsistency is the name of the game with CCs but when they are done right they are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lack of aging and too much R/H are more the issue than anything else.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Got these from another forum.. perfect errand runners and great handouts for the company golf outing next month. (If I have any left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If those are your handouts you must have lots of friends!:wink2:


----------



## cracker1397

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lack of aging and too much R/H are more the issue than anything else.:vs_cool:


I will agree with you on the lack of aging. 5-6 months time in my humi isn't much. My RH sits at 62%. Do you have yours even lower than that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lack of aging and too much R/H are more the issue than anything else.:vs_cool:


I hope you are right for the sake of my ep2s. So far the cab has been unsmokable. Gonna age them to see if that will fix it...what else you gonna do?


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If those are your handouts you must have lots of friends!:wink2:


Just like the rest of us... I'M THE CIGAR GUY.. At most events.. But the beer usually gets paid for, so that's a bonus.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cracker1397 said:


> I will agree with you on the lack of aging. 5-6 months time in my humi isn't much. My RH sits at 62%. Do you have yours even lower than that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on the stick and how tight they are rolled. I on occasion venture as low as 55% R/h. With no ill effects.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Westside Threat said:


> I hope you are right for the sake of my ep2s. So far the cab has been unsmokable. Gonna age them to see if that will fix it...what else you gonna do?


I on occasion venture as low as 55% R/h. With no ill effects :wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

cracker1397 said:


> I will agree with you on the lack of aging. 5-6 months time in my humi isn't much. My RH sits at 62%. Do you have yours even lower than that?


I can't answer for @*TonyBrooklyn*, of course, but 62% seems about perfect to me. I will add that some cigars just naturally take longer to lose excess moisture... and here I'm thinking in terms of cigars that came off the rolling table overly wet, not just those stored at higher RH for distribution. So, not only might it be an issue of allowing them to mature, but even with 6-mos in your humidor it's entirely possible that they need more time just to acclimate. Granted, the ones that have taken the longest for me (2+ years just to reach smoking RH) were custom freshies and that much time would be atypical for factory rolls. Still, the seat of my pants says that the typical processes that represent maturation and aging probably don't really start in earnest until they do settle into RH smoking range. Just my 2-cents, tho.


----------



## Westside Threat

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I on occasion venture as low as 55% R/h. With no ill effects :wink2:


I keep my RH really low, this cab is just especially troublesome. Next time I smoke one I'll try dry boxing it for a couple of days and see how it fares.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Westside Threat said:


> I keep my RH really low, this cab is just especially troublesome. Next time I smoke one I'll try dry boxing it for a couple of days and see how it fares.


Dry boxing does little for Cuban Cigars. It works well on Non Cubans because they have much thicker wrappers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I can't answer for @*TonyBrooklyn*, of course, but 62% seems about perfect to me. I will add that some cigars just naturally take longer to lose excess moisture... and here I'm thinking in terms of cigars that came off the rolling table overly wet, not just those stored at higher RH for distribution. So, not only might it be an issue of allowing them to mature, but even with 6-mos in your humidor it's entirely possible that they need more time just to acclimate. Granted, the ones that have taken the longest for me (2+ years just to reach smoking RH) were custom freshies and that much time would be atypical for factory rolls. Still, the seat of my pants says that the typical processes that represent maturation and aging probably don't really start in earnest until they do settle into RH smoking range. Just my 2-cents, tho.


 @curmudgeonista my guess is much of that time 2+ years was spent aging the fresh rolled cigars.
Customs are never aged as much as Habanos and suffer from a much longer sick period as its called.
I can't imagine a cigar could take two years to reach proper R/H. And please keep in mind that many cigars set down for long term aging. Are stored at higher R/H then are lowered 6-9 months before they are to be smoked. The aging process occurs even at the higher R/H. But don't take my word for it just ask Hunters & Frankau or any dignified English Gentleman.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @*curmudgeonista* my guess is much of that time 2+ years was spent aging the fresh rolled cigars.
> Customs are never aged as much as Habanos and suffer from a much longer sick period as its called.
> I can't imagine a cigar could take two years to reach proper R/H. And please keep in mind that many cigars set down for long term aging. Are stored at higher R/H then are lowered 6-9 months before they are to be smoked. The aging process occurs even at the higher R/H. But don't take my word for it just ask Hunters & Frankau or any dignified English Gentleman.:vs_cool:


Aging at high(er) RH, sure. But not in a bucket of water. :frown2:

Maybe I shoulda' put 'em thru the mop-wringer first! :vs_laugh:

Seriously, you could've squeezed water droplets out of those things when I first got them. No exaggeration.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Aging at high(er) RH, sure. But not in a bucket of water. :frown2:
> 
> Maybe I shoulda' put 'em thru the mop-wringer first! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Seriously, you could've squeezed water droplets out of those things when I first got them. No exaggeration.


If you say so Jack what can i say.
Why would you lie if you say it was that way.
"I reckon so" -The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## akpreacherplayz

From a recent split with a friend!



















Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> From a recent split with a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


What are they ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> What are they ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Partagas Mille Fleurs

H Upmann Majestics

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> Partagas Mille Fleurs
> 
> H Upmann Majestics
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thanks Preacher... my appreciation package will go out next week for ya.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

akpreacherplayz said:


> From a recent split with a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Great budget smokes enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

The results of my NC freeze have arrived :
Partagas Shorts 
Jose L. Piedra Cremas wasn't expecting much from these but they have suprised me so far. Best $2 I ever spent on a stick. 
I know many wouldn't approve of the JLP... which leaves more for me.....





































Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

BOSSTANK said:


>


Hoyo's look sweet. nice pickup

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pag#11 said:


> The results of my NC freeze have arrived :
> Partagas Shorts
> Jose L. Piedra Cremas wasn't expecting much from these but they have suprised me so far. Best $2 I ever spent on a stick.
> I know many wouldn't approve of the JLP... which leaves more for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Those JLPs are gonna be my next purchase. How are the Cremas compared to the other violas?

These are my latest. Nice 20 min smoke.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Stogiepuffer said:


> Those JLPs are gonna be my next purchase. How are the Cremas compared to the other violas?
> 
> These are my latest. Nice 20 min smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


First time trying these (JLP) I never have enough time in the day . These are something I can smoke and not have to worry about finishing. Some taste better than others but most importantly to me is the construction. I haven't had a tightly rolled or unsmokeable stick yet. Knock on wood. For under $2 it serves it's purpose well, better than I was expecting. Also let's my other sticks age. After this batch I will try the petit cazadores .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Stogiepuffer said:


> Those JLPs are gonna be my next purchase. How are the Cremas compared to the other violas?
> 
> These are my latest. Nice 20 min smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Have you tried them before? I was just talking about these with my brother yesterday. Wondering how long of a smoke they were and how the flavor was.


----------



## Rabidawise

Palmas


----------



## UBC03

You don't get many draw issues with short filler cigars. If you do just roll em between your fingers, or a poke from a modus.. I have jlps stacked like cord wood in my cabinet. Great hand outs for non smokers. Everyone's impressed when you hand em a Cuban. You know it was cheaper than a big gulp but they don't have to..lol


Pag#11 said:


> First time trying these (JLP) I never have enough time in the day . These are something I can smoke and not have to worry about finishing. Some taste better than others but most importantly to me is the construction. I haven't had a tightly rolled or unsmokeable stick yet. Knock on wood. For under $2 it serves it's purpose well, better than I was expecting. Also let's my other sticks age. After this batch I will try the petit cazadores .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

UBC03 said:


> You don't get many draw issues with short filler cigars. If you do just roll em between your fingers, or a poke from a modus.. I have jlps stacked like cord wood in my cabinet. Great hand outs for non smokers. Everyone's impressed when you hand em a Cuban. You know it was cheaper than a big gulp but they don't have to..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That is good to know.. guess I can't believe everything I read on the Net. Which JLP's do you prefer? Ever have the petit cazadores? Thanks in advance Dino.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Pag#11 said:


> That is good to know.. guess I can't believe everything I read on the Net. Which JLP's do you prefer? Ever have the petit cazadores? Thanks in advance Dino.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I prefer whatever is cheapest and in stock..lol

If your going to continue getting deeper into the darkside, drop your rh 60/61 seems to loosen up any draw issues when you get more into long fillers. If you don't have one , get a modus. It'll save you stress and money.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> Have you tried them before? I was just talking about these with my brother yesterday. Wondering how long of a smoke they were and how the flavor was.


I really enjoy my cohiba shorts. They are about 15-25 minute smoke depending on how long you want it to last. Flavors are really great for such a small cigar IMO. Decent amount of twang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> I really enjoy my cohiba shorts. They are about 15-25 minute smoke depending on how long you want it to last. Flavors are really great for such a small cigar IMO. Decent amount of twang
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's all I needed to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> That's all I needed to hear. Thanks.


Nice to see you over here on the Dark side Tyson.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have a little collection going. Rarely partake, but they are growing in numbers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just picked up a box of Montie#2 Petite and a box of Punch-Punch.:vs_cool:
Now comes the wait :vs_mad:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another box of MMCs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> That's all I needed to hear. Thanks.


Yes, for the dough they do have alot of flavor If you smokem slow. Figure 15 - 20 min at the. Most.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Came home to two shipments. My first Punch Punch and 20lb of my favorite green coffee beans. Life is good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cohiba Siglo II
H Upman HC 
Vegueros Mananitas 
Vegueros Tapados


----------



## Kidvegas

Couple of beauties showed up Friday. Of course one of each went down ROTT. Honestly there both smoking very well. Great draw and exceptional profiles especially the RYJ.

RYJ Exhibicion No.3 with some age!
















Ramon Allones Superiores
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Three Lions said:


> Came home to two shipments. My first Punch Punch and 20lb of my favorite green coffee beans. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big fan of both your purchases. I love Sweet Marias green coffee beans. Roast them up in a Gene Cafe to "full city."


----------



## Westside Threat

Is it cost effective to roast your own beans or a Labor of love?


----------



## Three Lions

Piper said:


> Big fan of both your purchases. I love Sweet Marias green coffee beans. Roast them up in a Gene Cafe to "full city."


 Glad to hear it! These will go to a light Vienna in a Behmor 1600+.


----------



## Three Lions

Westside Threat said:


> Is it cost effective to roast your own beans or a Labor of love?


 It can be both if you like to buy good coffee. Green beans cost about half or less than when they're roasted. I saved enough to cover the cost of my roaster and grinder in less than the first year. The roaster lasted me somewhere around 8 years. I roast every 10 days or so and have, by now, saved a few thousand dollars.

TL


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Into the freezer they go.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Westside Threat said:


> Is it cost effective to roast your own beans or a Labor of love?





Three Lions said:


> It can be both if you like to buy good coffee. Green beans cost about half or less than when they're roasted. I saved enough to cover the cost of my roaster and grinder in less than the first year. The roaster lasted me somewhere around 8 years. I roast every 10 days or so and have, by now, saved a few thousand dollars.


I agree with Three Lions. Roasting your own coffee beans is definitely less expensive, you can get the exact roast you want and have the beans very fresh. A couple of things to keep in mind: (1)The roasting process generates a lot of smoke towards the end. You need a good hooded vent to manage it. Most apartment "vents" would not be adequate. (2) Since home roasting machines, like my Gene Cafe, roast a quarter of a pound or less of beans per batch, and each batch takes at least twenty minutes to roast and cool down, it can take a couple of hours to roast 2 weeks supply of coffee. So in truth, it's both economical and a labor of love-but also labor intensive.


----------



## Matt_21

Got a good box of shorts! 4 years on it already.
The Epis will have to wait a while. Well, one to try...the rest can wait.

And I made sure...no feet in any of the pics.
Time to play Tetris in the wineador again.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Matt_21 said:


> Got a good box of shorts! 4 years on it already.
> The Epis will have to wait a while. Well, one to try...the rest can wait.
> 
> And I made sure...no feet in any of the pics.
> Time to play Tetris in the wineador again.


Uh-oh! The dreaded GEO box code.










I'm just teasing. I had a box of Shorts marked GEO MAR 14 that were so outstanding I put the last handful away for special occasions. Also a box of GEO Monte 4's that had me scrambling to try to find more.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I learned to appreciate medium roast while in Nica. Even light roast. So much more floral and tea like. 

Waiting impatiently for my box of MMC that should be here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Stogiepuffer said:


> Into the freezer they go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The rest of this order came in. At least they didn't ship it upside down.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Stogiepuffer said:


> The rest of this order came in. At least they didn't ship it upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I will be hoping my box comes right side up.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Stogiepuffer said:


> The rest of this order came in. At least they didn't ship it upside down.





Pag#11 said:


> I will be hoping my box comes right side up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yeah, I hate having to smoke 'em standing on my head!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

curmudgeonista said:


> Yeah, I hate having to smoke 'em standing on my head!


Ha! That's still better than smoking some NC on your feet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Stogiepuffer said:


> Ha! That's still better than smoking some NC on your feet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Classic fellas ...classic

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Champagne InHand

MMCs showed up today. 
Apparently the pictures didn’t upload I took earlier. Now their in the freezer. Arghh! But hooray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BOSSTANK said:


> Cohiba Siglo II
> 
> H Upman HC
> 
> Vegueros Mananitas
> 
> Vegueros Tapados


What do you all think of those Vegueros? I sure am seeing a lot of them. Any size better then the next?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> What do you all think of those Vegueros? I sure am seeing a lot of them. Any size better then the next?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I don't have much experience with CC's but out of the ones I have smoked they are the most twangy. That's why I like them so much. Twang overload... salty dill pickle haha.
The shorter Mananitas seem to have just a tad more twang taste but that's probably just me. I love them both, the Mananitas and Tapados.


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> What do you all think of those Vegueros? I sure am seeing a lot of them. Any size better then the next?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Peppery little suckers that seem a cross between Montes and Upmann. At least to me. A decent budget cigar. Though I prefer the 2 prior Marques on most vitolas. I'm specifically referring to the Robusto sized Vegueros.

Jack turned me on to them about a year back as well as commenting on the balance between older Montes and older Upmann styles and I concur.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

BRC A/T's out of the Partagas factory, ETP JUN 16


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> BRC A/T's out of the Partagas factory, ETP JUN 16
> 
> View attachment 228300


Thinking we both hit the same sale? Mine should be landing any day now :vs_cool:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Heee heee































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

BKurt said:


> Heee heee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow! That's some tubes right there!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BKurt

GOT14U said:


> Wow! That's some tubes right there!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Thanks!! Super excited about them. My friend was in Spain for work and picked up the CoRos for me. It was kind of stressful.... before she left I gave her directions to the nearest approved distributor along with pictures and detailed instructions.... She got sick and never made it to the Habanos store.. I was super disappointed. Then she video calls me from the duty free store at the airport and was able to get these. They were a Little more costly but well worth it...

They just got out of the freezer from their hibernation.

The Allones Superiores just arrived today .. my first Allones ..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Some really nice looking Coro's right there. Enjoy @BKurt Hee hee hee is right.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BRC in Da House!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananita's 
Bought these on a whim and I'm glad I did.
Couldn't resist one ROTT. 
For the Gentleman that recommended them. I thank you.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## WABOOM

Is kind of funny to see all these Vegeros rolling in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Box of Punch Punch landed yesterday:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaver702

These just arrived....Check out the back date on the HDM No 4! I know they are anejados but wow that's 11 years. I think I'm going to smoke one tonight.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apollo

Shaver702 said:


> These just arrived....Check out the back date on the HDM No 4! I know they are anejados but wow that's 11 years. I think I'm going to smoke one tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've not had those Hoyo's, but the RASCC's are dang tasty, and those look great. Enjoy!


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Box of Punch Punch landed yesterday:vs_cool:


Tony, I'm guessing it's been many years since anyone has landed a one-two punch on you!:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have some Co Exquisitos in the Air right now. I’ve never smoked thin Pantelas before but I thought, “Why not give them a try?” It’s going to be cigar lounge weather sooner than later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

My first CC's purchase.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Kidvegas

skipper469 said:


> My first CC's purchase.


Man, talk about going headfirst down the slope! And some great pickups to boot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Yoo won't be disappointed about those serie p.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Shaver702 said:


> Yoo won't be disappointed about those serie p.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hardest part is letting them sit

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Exquisitos came in today. Why have I not been enjoying these for years? CoRos innthe air.






































Just sipping away on one ROTT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> My Exquisitos came in today. Why have I not been enjoying these for years? CoRos innthe air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sipping away on one ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now _that_ is a beautiful sight!


----------



## GOT14U

Wrong spot


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Pag#11

Champagne InHand said:


> My Exquisitos came in today. Why have I not been enjoying these for years? CoRos innthe air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sipping away on one ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That maybe the nicest woodgrain I have seen on a box of Habanos.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 :vs_cool:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sexy










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## lex61

Still easing my way into this and looking forward to trying both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Both are great cigars. HUHCs and MMC prices are really tempting to stock up on right now. You won’t regret the half sticks. The taste and surprising length of the smoke makes them favorites. Rest those PSD4s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Champagne InHand said:


> Both are great cigars. HUHCs and MMC prices are really tempting to stock up on right now. You won't regret the half sticks. The taste and surprising length of the smoke makes them favorites. Rest those PSD4s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Resting brings up a question. The date on these is Feb 16 so they're already 2.5 years old. What additional time period are we talking about for resting? I see some pretty well rested/aged cigars smoked here and I'm not sure how much patience I have!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

lex61 said:


> Resting brings up a question. The date on these is Feb 16 so they're already 2.5 years old. What additional time period are we talking about for resting? I see some pretty well rested/aged cigars smoked here and I'm not sure how much patience I have!


"Resting" is such an ambiguous term. Let's talk in terms of "acclimation" and "maturation" (even "aging" means different things to different people). I'm pretty sure @Champagne InHand means to let them mature for some indefinite period of time, and you're right that already being 2.5 years into that counts. Maybe they'd be even better with 5 years or 10 years on 'em (and maybe not), but 2 to 3 years is usually pretty good for most CC's. I think some experts would consider them having passed through 1st maturation phase at that point, but some do take more time for it to pay off.

OTOH we all know most cigars benefit greatly from a few months of rest... acclimating. I'll try some cigars ROTT, but try not to judge them too harshly (NPI) until I've stored them for a few months. After that you just gotta' go with the flow.

Nothing new in what I'm saying here. But maybe it helps to separate the two factors by goal (acclimation vs maturation) rather than the action taken to achieve them (resting, aging, giving them time, storing, waiting... whatever you want to call it).


----------



## lex61

Good info. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A little PLPC action!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BOSSTANK said:


>


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## PTAaron

Neighbor surprised me with a little treat today...


----------



## Shunamaji

Got a few custom rolls from a fellow botl in today

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS split with one of our best Brothers @WABOOM!
















Everything is looking great and resting in the freezer. Have them out by the end of week bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas 8-9-8 just arrived. They took only a week to get to California. I'm excited since they've been hard to find. It's not surprising that they're from May 18 given they've been out of stock for so long.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Three Lions said:


> Partagas 8-9-8 just arrived. They took only a week to get to California. I'm excited since they've been hard to find. It's not surprising that they're from May 18 given they've been out of stock for so long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mouth is watering.....Lucky dog! I have been looking for those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Kidvegas said:


> RASS split with one of our best Brothers @WABOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is looking great and resting in the freezer. Have them out by the end of week bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke right there ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mouth watering photos... ^^^


----------



## Champagne InHand

CoRos. A box of 15, means a cardboard box with 5 x 3 packs. OCT 17. I forgot the factory code already. But I'll check again in 3 days when they come out.

I don't plan on smoking these for a couple years, but so far my 17 box codes have been tasty early.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Champagne InHand said:


> CoRos. A box of 15, means a cardboard box with 5 x 3 packs. OCT 17. I forgot the factory code already. But I'll check again in 3 days when they come out.
> 
> I don't plan on smoking these for a couple years, but so far my 17 box codes have been tasth early on!


Glad you liked them!!!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Alex Gonzalez Custom Lonsdales









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas Mille Fleurs with 2+ years on them. And on sale .

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Bolivar Belicosos Finos & H. Upmann #2


----------



## Pag#11

skipper469 said:


> Bolivar Belicosos Finos & H. Upmann #2


Nice haul there.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> CoRos. A box of 15, means a cardboard box with 5 x 3 packs. OCT 17. I forgot the factory code already. But I'll check again in 3 days when they come out.
> 
> I don't plan on smoking these for a couple years, but so far my 17 box codes have been tasty early.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you pull them out of the cardboard when you put them to sleep.
Cohiba's love to nap naked.:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Short Churchhill these look really tasty. May have to light one up.















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RASS box split with a very fine brother. 
Thanks again Joe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> RASS box split with a very fine brother.
> Thanks again Joe.


Never go wrong with the RASS consistent great seegars!
Enjoy Bro!
:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Make sure you pull them out of the cardboard when you put them to sleep.
> 
> Cohiba's love to nap naked.:vs_cool:


If you have tubes, do you take your out also?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good friend brought me this from lcdh in Cuba


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> If you have tubes, do you take your out also?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I take em out to check em for mold. The mold percentage is higher in my experience. Then I leave the cap off

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like sales. I bought a box of Cohiba Medio Siglo. Pricing was the most reasonable I have seen thus far. 4” x 51rg. 

This will be my first experience with the non-classico Siglo blend. I do like the size though usually like smaller ring gauges. 

I’m looking forward to this purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HDM Petite Robustos with a couple bodyguards!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

Montecristo media Corona















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Pag#11 said:


> Montecristo media Corona
> View attachment 231064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I've got about a month on mine, much better than ROTT. Can't wait to see what 6mos to a year does!


----------



## Flawlessly

My first box of Cuban sticks. Are these used to be opened before they shipped out? Some of the labels are already cut.





































Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

Flawlessly said:


> My first box of Cuban sticks. Are these used to be opened before they shipped out? Some of the labels are already cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


It's normal. They usually do a QC check. You can request that they not be opened, hit or miss.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Flawlessly said:


> My first box of Cuban sticks. Are these used to be opened before they shipped out? Some of the labels are already cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


Have you had one before, or will this be your first? If you haven't, your in for a treat and are going to be a crack addict!


----------



## Flawlessly

skipper469 said:


> Have you had one before, or will this be your first? If you haven't, your in for a treat and are going to be a crack addict!


This is my first box of Cuban sticks, hopefully I won't be addicted to it, but who knows... LOL

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pag#11

Flawlessly said:


> This is my first box of Cuban sticks, hopefully I won't be addicted to it, but who knows... LOL
> 
> Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


Upon reading your post I noticed a couple of errors. Pretty sure you meant (will) be addicted and not (hopefully won't )..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> HDM Petite Robustos with a couple bodyguards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Those petit robusto are one of my favs.


----------



## Shaver702

GOT14U said:


> If you have tubes, do you take your out also?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I do. I think it helps with mold too. Tubes prevent airflow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Shocking how this only took 7 days from the time I placed the order to when it showed up on my doorstep. That's half the time an average CI order takes with budget shipping



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

These came pretty quick. My box of Cohiba Medio Siglo has arrived.

Here are some pictures.













































I forgot to check inspect, but they look good after I cut the seals. As Cohiba should.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@Champagne InHand.... That's quite a Mailcall!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> These came pretty quick. My box of Cohiba Medio Siglo has arrived.
> 
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to check inspect, but they look good after I cut the seals. As Cohiba should.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Boy thems is some PURDY SEEGARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_


----------



## skipper469

If there's one thing I've learned in my short time with CC's so far, it's that I need a deep stack of these tasty little HUHC on hand. The aroma alone is euphoric. Dollar for dollar my hands down favorite smoke.


----------



## UBC03

skipper469 said:


> If there's one thing I've learned in my short time with CC's so far, it's that I need a deep stack of these tasty little HUHC on hand. The aroma alone is euphoric. Dollar for dollar my hands down favorite smoke.


Hence the term.. CRACK STICK (copyright @TonyBrooklyn )

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Split with some brothers









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> Split with some brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nice Preacher man...look really nice.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

skipper469 said:


> If there's one thing I've learned in my short time with CC's so far, it's that I need a deep stack of these tasty little HUHC on hand. The aroma alone is euphoric. Dollar for dollar my hands down favorite smoke.


Those look great and I too like that size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Mmmmm PSPN2























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Got a great deal from a brother in another forum. Some Johnny O' Lances









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

I'd love to smoke one of these Veguero Tapados ROTT, but I'm still shaking the crud.


----------



## Pag#11

skipper469 said:


> I'd love to smoke one of these Veguero Tapados ROTT, but I'm still shaking the crud.


I smoked a Vegueros rott and it was fabulous. Nice pickup.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Mag 46 from Aug 17. On sale.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Got a great deal from a brother in another forum. Some Johnny O' Lances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Your gonna love those some of the best JO's ever.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Winter smokes out of the freezer. Both boxes look and smell fantastic.


----------



## Dran

5 San Cristobal el Principe
2 each
Punch Punch 
H. Upmann Connie
RASS
BRC
Trinidad Reyes
All new to me except the Cristabols


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Winter smokes out of the freezer. Both boxes look and smell fantastic.


Always love your pics Bill!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Petit Royales: Really looking forward to these. There a lil bigger than the Half Corona , beautiful Rosado wrappers and I got a great Black Friday like deal on them.

































Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

I'm looking forward to trying these. Down for a nap they go.


----------



## awk6898

Couldn't pass up on the deals this weekend... Will update when they arrive.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

A box split with some protection, from @TexaSmoke! For a $2.60 cent cigar, these smell AMAZING! And I haven't smoked any of the BG's either! Thanks for the split sir, you are a true gentleman!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> A box split with some protection, from @TexaSmoke! For a $2.60 cent cigar, these smell AMAZING! And I haven't smoked any of the BG's either! Thanks for the split sir, you are a true gentleman!
> View attachment 233508


Had another BG I wanted to add, but I have some packages that have been taking far too long to get in and you had waites long enough for those....so, maybe a follow Up is in order.


----------



## skipper469

Montecrisro Especial no.2 . They smell delicious!


----------



## haegejc

H Upmann Magnum 46.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Got my share of a split from a fellow Puffer!







And some nice looking BGs from @Rondo!!


----------



## awk6898

Couldn't pass up the Black Friday deals. Finally came in the mail! Time for a little nap.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

San Cristobal El Principles finally arrived after being lost a few days and a lil extra trip from LA to Detroit then back to LA. All worth it by the look of these guys.





































Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> San Cristobal El Principles finally arrived after being lost a few days and a lil extra trip from LA to Detroit then back to LA. All worth it by the look of these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I need to get a box of those.


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> I need to get a box of those.


Or two. I keep two on hand at all times.


----------



## cjmmm47

Not a purchase, but a Xmas gift from a coworker. In a few days though I'll have my first purchase delivered hopefully.... bought a 5x5 box of HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just received notice that my box of Cohiba Exquisitos has just shipped. The Christmas sale price was too good to pass up. 

Of course I’m broke now for Boxing Day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I just received notice that my box of Cohiba Exquisitos has just shipped. The Christmas sale price was too good to pass up.
> 
> Of course I'm broke now for Boxing Day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its only money bro Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its only money bro Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


Word!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

First Cuban purchase!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

cjmmm47 said:


> First Cuban purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on sliding over to the darkside.. Great first choice. Can't beat crack sticks.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

cjmmm47 said:


> First Cuban purchase!


Congrats! Heckuva gateway cigar there!









BTW, box code will be inside the lid of the outer box on 5x5's and such (bottom of box on standard dress boxes and cabs).


----------



## cjmmm47

curmudgeonista said:


> Congrats! Heckuva gateway cigar there!
> 
> View attachment 235076
> 
> 
> BTW, box code will be inside the lid of the outer box on 5x5's and such (bottom of box on standard dress boxes and cabs).


 @*curmudgeonista* yeah took me a minute to find it lol OMS NOV-16


----------



## Pag#11

Congrats, great lil sticks there. Welcome to the Brightside. Darkside to some. I like to call it the Brightside as you get a lot more bang for your buck. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Ive seen several of these leading up to Christmas, but this is the first "cuban Cigar" I've seen. In my stocking!


----------



## cracker1397

Recently read that 2018 was a bad year for Partagas. Hope that's not the case. I love these smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro, prominentes (double corona) 7-5/8x49
OPS NOV 15


----------



## Flawlessly

Just got this in the mail, all in good smoke conditions.


----------



## talisker10

A few cohibas and other singles to try, and some very old le hoyo du prince from 2004 or so


----------



## Champagne InHand

It must be Cuban Day.

Cohiba Exquisitos for me.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Champagne InHand said:


> It must be Cuban Day.
> 
> Cohiba Exquisitos for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It must be, indeed. My Mananitas came in today as well. I was in a hurry and never snapped a pic, but was excited to see they were from Feb 2016.


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> It must be Cuban Day.
> 
> Cohiba Exquisitos for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Nice

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Fusion

Daughter and family arrived from England


----------



## sinkable

Out of Country. Picked these up for under 100€

3 pack Monticristo Open Regata
3 pack Partagas D No4
1 Cohiba Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## Rondo

@ChampagneInHand
Nice Dave. 
Those wrappers look rough and I've never seen them with the labels not lined up nicely. I assume that's from you inspecting for mold. 
I'm sure it's just Cuba being Cuba. 
Enjoy Brother.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> @ChampagneInHand
> 
> Nice Dave.
> 
> Those wrappers look rough and I've never seen them with the labels not lined up nicely. I assume that's from you inspecting for mold.
> 
> I'm sure it's just Cuba being Cuba.
> 
> Enjoy Brother.


Yep the cigar bands not in line are from me rummaging around checking for mould. The wrappers are quite rough compared to the box I bought earlier in the year. Just nowhere as smooth, but no squishy or lumpy. Like you said Cuba being Cuba, plus with November 17, I'm sure that the better Cohiba wrappers were becoming scarce or being held for Robustos. With a half in the Siglo production for 2018, I have to wonder if they made or just cut back production on Exquisitos. Either way I am sure they will smoke just fine as they age and the conditions are right for me to fire them up.

Last night we had the craziest New Years Eve weather in decades. Not only was it above 50 degrees and raining, I remember that from 1996, but it was just pouring until about 3am followed by gale force winds with frequent gusts over 65mph. I'll need to go check the roof for missing shingles today or tomorrow. Our house was shaking so much that sleep was hard to come by. The city and surrounding municipalities canceled fireworks but I saw quite a few transformers blow a couple of streets over when I let the dog out around 3:45am. That tennis ball "optic yellow" flash followed by a large crack is unmistakable. Luckily our neighborhood kept power while just a few blocks both North and South suffered power outages.

I was lucky to get in a Reyes earlier this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron bundle

Juanita custom Elefantes bundle

EL Majestuosos 5er

And a few tag alongs...


----------



## haegejc

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron bundle
> 
> Juanita custom Elefantes bundle
> 
> EL Majestuosos 5er
> 
> And a few tag alongs...


I wish I had been on puff before we took our trip to Havana. I paid no attention to the rollers in the LCDH shops, had no idea they would be worth getting. Oh well next trip I will not make the same mistake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Got this delivered today, HdM PR, can't wait to try one.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron bundle
> 
> Juanita custom Elefantes bundle
> 
> EL Majestuosos 5er
> 
> And a few tag alongs...


_As always Bob SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin2::wink2::vs_cool:
_


----------



## lex61

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron bundle
> 
> Juanita custom Elefantes bundle
> 
> EL Majestuosos 5er
> 
> And a few tag alongs...


Nice! Everything I've seen about these customs is always so positive. I guess i need to find someone who's going there so I can try for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Had a few waiting on me when I got home today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Had a few waiting on me when I got home today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Maduros !

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Those Maduros !
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I hope they're good I've never tried one before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I've had one! Tasted like a straight Hershey bar!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> I hope they're good I've never tried one before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are very much different than what a non Cuban Maduro tastes like.

Very much like Dran said. Cocoa and smooth smoking Cuban tobacco.

I have a box of Genios left. They are way to expensive now, but I'm glad to have purchased them when I did.

Enjoy the Medio Sigkos. I bought a full cabinet of them and think they need a bit of aging. Somehow I thought they would smoke well young, but in hindsight, I'm used to the classica taste and need to think of these very differently.

Can't go wrong on the HdM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> I hope they're good I've never tried one before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have found that those who smoke non Cubans as well as Cubans
Think more favorably of them, than those who smoke just Cubans.
YMMV:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


Nice score on the Regios!

How are the RASCC?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Nice score on the Regios!
> 
> How are the RASCC?


I tried them again no luck in the past.
They are okay.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I tried them again no luck in the past.
> They are okay.:vs_cool:


Thanks. I was afraid of that...that they'd only be okay


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Thanks. I was afraid of that...that they'd only be okay


For the money much better off with the Bolivar Petite Corona IMHO. :vs_cool:


----------



## Flawlessly

A box of HUHC just arrived today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ranger0282

bobbya08 said:


> I hope they're good I've never tried one before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn Bobby.....when I die I want to be reincarnated as you......!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Flawlessly said:


> A box of HUHC just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 236384
> 
> 
> View attachment 236386
> 
> 
> View attachment 236388
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice grab you can't go wrong enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaver702

Love finding these kind of packages on my porch

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Shaver702 said:


> Love finding these kind of packages on my porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both are great smokes

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

UBC03 said:


> Both are great smokes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I keep hearing about the supers for being the cheap and cheerful, so I had to order a box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Ordered these on Xmas day.... arrived today, quicker than I expected with the holidays and all.

H Upmann Regalias and Vegueros Tapados

Into the freezer they go to re-emerge in a few days to head to the cooler. I'll keep a few out to sample along the way ;-)





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Most recent order arrived and it's a nice looking box with 2 years on it. Looking forward to lighting one of these up. I guess the stamp man was to lazy to turn the box around . 
Bolivar Coronas Junior 
February 17






























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

This thread is tempting me..........dangit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Just got two boxes from mailman today. HUHC and Partagas Shorts












































I did inspected them all for mold even if they did it before they sent them out.
;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Trinidad La Trova:


Those are sweet Enjoy my friend!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed smell intoxicating nearly 3 years on them.
I had to look twice at first looked like an 18.
16 it is i think guess whats for breakfast lol.:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just landed smell intoxicating nearly 3 years on them.
> I had to look twice at first looked like an 18.
> 16 it is i think guess whats for breakfast lol.:vs_cool:


Nice boxes Tony. I see why you never took me up on my offer. Enjoy them Sir.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Nice boxes Tony. I see why you never took me up on my offer. Enjoy them Sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks:vs_cool:

But i am confused what offer? :hmm:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks:vs_cool:
> 
> But i am confused what offer? :hmm:


You asked me how the Bolivars were. I sent you a message saying I will send you a few to try for yourself. That was the offer. No worries Pal.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> You asked me how the Bolivars were. I sent you a message saying I will send you a few to try for yourself. That was the offer. No worries Pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sorry bro never got the message.:vs_cool:
If i did i would never of left you hanging without a response.
Thanks just the same though your a good kid :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F BPC D&D to go.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro never got the message.:vs_cool:
> If i did i would never of left you hanging without a response.
> Thanks just the same though your a good kid :vs_laugh:


No worries Tony. The kid in me will give you a pass. Have a great weekend and God bless.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> No worries Tony. The kid in me will give you a pass. Have a great weekend and God bless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


God Bless you and yours as well my friend! :vs_cool:


----------



## PTAaron

Love it when we have to run over to Canada for some reason - good excuse to stop by the duty free store for more of these guys 









Unfortunately the outer box wasn't there to get the manufacture date


----------



## Flawlessly

A box of HUHC 5x5 arrived, took about 3 weeks. I have another box of MC shipped before this but never showed up. Dang...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'15 Delicias









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Shaver702

Cohida Shorts....when I need a quick smoke during the winter.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Shaver702 said:


> Cohida Shorts....when I need a quick smoke during the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solid smoke


----------



## awk6898

Welp, pulled the trigger on my first ever Cohiba box purchase. I want to give them some time to lay down, but I dunno how long I'll be able to leave my hands off of them...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

awk6898 said:


> Welp, pulled the trigger on my first ever Cohiba box purchase. I want to give them some time to lay down, but I dunno how long I'll be able to leave my hands off of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The game of patients

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

awk6898 said:


> Welp, pulled the trigger on my first ever Cohiba box purchase. I want to give them some time to lay down, but I dunno how long I'll be able to leave my hands off of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You gotta order the ones with the plexiglass lid.. those are the good ones.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

UBC03 said:


> You gotta order the ones with the plexiglass lid.. those are the good ones.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Damnit! You gotta tell me these things BEFORE I place an order! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

awk6898 said:


> Damnit! You gotta tell me these things BEFORE I place an order!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Well now you know.. If I were you, I'd send them to me and go get yourself some of those good ones I told you about..

You know me I'm a giver, a helper, a friend to man

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

UBC03 said:


> You gotta order the ones with the plexiglass lid.. those are the good ones.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It's even better when a random salesmen coming up to you on the beach or street and cuts you a "deal" on those boxes with plexiglass lids.  you could pass up a deal like that haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

awk6898 said:


> Welp, pulled the trigger on my first ever Cohiba box purchase. I want to give them some time to lay down, but I dunno how long I'll be able to leave my hands off of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Smoke one after they get acclimated after the freeze. Then exercise patience but same now and again. My first one with just 2 years was fantastic. Same with my Exquisitos.

The Media Siglos were a totally different experience. I thought they would smoke much better young. But I was wrong. The 1492 editions seem to need much more aging than I expected.

But I had t planned on smoking either the Classico or 1492 blends any time soon or on a regular basis. Time has helped me appreciate my Upmann Connoisseur As much more. I was extremely disappointed in the first 5. Now that they have aged and are solidly at the 65rH, I give them a day in the dry box and they smoke excelllent.

Some sticks are great ROTT. Others taste fantastic with decades on them.

Seeing somebody having a bad experience with Diplomatico No.2, reminded me how much like wine, cigars are.

Different annual crops and blending. I've had nothing but pleasure with most No.2s, but I think that age benefits them very well. I'm still not comfortable smoking the remainder of my BBFs yet. They burned strangely young.

PCs and shorts, I've had much better luck with young. Now I have followed Jacks wisdom and just set them away and feel pleasantly surprised when I open a new box up.

Some of the budget sticks can be amazing with time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

So many great budget sticks out there. Also a bunch of great mid priced sticks . Jacks threads have turned me into a full fledged CC connisseur. That CC has a double meaning for me. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Monte Edmundo and Boli PC landed today!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I need to order some Boli Corona Jrs. Such a good small stick. They were my first box. It’s been too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Slippery...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

lex61 said:


> Slippery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great sticks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I need to order some Boli Corona Jrs. Such a good small stick. They were my first box. It's been too long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are great sticks i agree.
But as of late i have become particularly fond of the P.C.
That being said i just grabbed a couple of boxes of them. :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Some quick hitters


----------



## tacket

First kid on the way mid-April, so figured gone (at least temporarily) are the days of nubbing an hour and a half long smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Picked up a few smokes I haven't tried before. Looking forward to the QDO's once they equalize from being in the mail. I've heard good things.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

awk6898 said:


> Picked up a few smokes I haven't tried before. Looking forward to the QDO's once they equalize from being in the mail. I've heard good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nicely done. I will try to grab some QdO if they are available at duty free next time I go to Ontario or make it to Toronto. If not I'll wait for London.

Keep us informed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Today's mail call.
Connie A, (2) HUHC, and a pair of SensorPush sensors


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scap said:


> Today's mail call.
> 
> Connie A, (2) HUHC, and a pair of SensorPush sensors
> 
> View attachment 239456


2 boxes you can smoke or hold and one cabinet to bury in the tupperdors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Purchasing moratorium was going alright until I saw these!

Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados


----------



## Shaver702

curmudgeonista said:


> Purchasing moratorium was going alright until I saw these!
> 
> Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados
> 
> View attachment 239658
> 
> 
> View attachment 239660
> 
> 
> View attachment 239662


Mouth....watering

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> Purchasing moratorium was going alright until I saw these!
> 
> Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados
> 
> View attachment 239658
> 
> 
> View attachment 239660
> 
> 
> View attachment 239662


Wow. That's amazing!


----------



## Pag#11

curmudgeonista said:


> Purchasing moratorium was going alright until I saw these!
> 
> Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados
> 
> View attachment 239658
> 
> 
> View attachment 239660
> 
> 
> View attachment 239662


Beautiful box .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

curmudgeonista said:


> Purchasing moratorium was going alright until I saw these!
> 
> Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados
> 
> View attachment 239658
> 
> 
> View attachment 239660
> 
> 
> View attachment 239662


Jackpot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ForMud

After a year I figured it was time to test the waters. After poking around on here for awhile, I got a good idea where to start....So when I saw these come up, I was in. They have a little age on them ( 2016-17 ) and I know they were stored correctly....Now all I gotta do is weight a couple weeks.


----------



## MattT

Getting better acquainted with the dark side.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Purchasing moratorium was going alright until I saw these!
> 
> Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados
> 
> View attachment 239658
> 
> 
> View attachment 239660
> 
> 
> View attachment 239662


Nice score. These have tempted me. I hadn't had any Cubans for awhile do to weather. I was beginning to think I might never smoke cigars with as much pleasure again.

Luckily we had a gap of decent weather and I was able to have a 2 CC day, and feel much better. I might have to follow suit on some of these anejados.

Enjoy them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MattT said:


> Getting better acquainted with the dark side.
> View attachment 240048
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice pick-up your gonna love the crack sticks.
I got two boxes heading my way as we speak. :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda.


----------



## Ranger0282

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda.


 Would it be inappropriate if I said I Loved You?......................................................................


----------



## GOT14U

Ranger0282 said:


> Would it be inappropriate if I said I Loved You?......................................................................


No but you might hurt other people's feelings that you have said that too....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bpegler

Lately I've been enjoying some of Juanita's custom Elefantes. Great rolls, about 5"x58RG. But I have a problem. I started wondering what they would smoke like if they were a lot longer.

What if they were the same length as a Montecristo A, 9 1/4"?

It took her some time to find wrappers for these, but she did and rolled them for me:










9 1/4"x58RG. They are beautiful beasts.

She's never rolled anything like these, and there's certainly no factory name. So I'm going to call them:

Elefantes Maximo.

After some freezer time, I'll smoke one and let you all know how the maximum elephants  smoke.


----------



## Gummy Jones

bpegler said:


> Lately I've been enjoying some of Juanita's custom Elefantes. Great rolls, about 5"x58RG. But I have a problem. I started wondering what they would smoke like if they were a lot longer.
> 
> What if they were the same length as a Montecristo A, 9 1/4"?
> 
> It took her some time to find wrappers for these, but she did and rolled them for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 1/4"x58RG. They are beautiful beasts.
> 
> She's never rolled anything like these, and there's certainly no factory name. So I'm going to call them:
> 
> Elefantes Maximo.
> 
> After some freezer time, I'll smoke one and let you all know how the maximum elephants  smoke.


gotta love a cigar you can light on a friday evening and have finished just in time for church on sunday


----------



## tacket

Been bombed by my lovely wife. She got these on her recent trip up north and wanted to pick out some special occasion cigars for significant events coming up in the next few months. I can only imagine she spent a small fortune on these with taxes being what they are. I might let that RyJ take little bit of a nap, maybe save that one for next year.










Must be her nesting instincts kicking in - I'll take it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

I've seen a few of these around here that sounded like they'd be good to try. Can't wait to try the Trinadad!:smile2:


----------



## huffer33

Still don't know what I'm doing but I wanted to try some budget stuff and had seen some of these mentioned.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ebnash

Been wanting to try some smaller RG Siglo’s for a while now. Was able to pick up 2 each of II’s, III’s, and IV’s and a 5er of RASS since I was out.


----------



## Dran

ebnash said:


> Been wanting to try some smaller RG Siglo's for a while now. Was able to pick up 2 each of II's, III's, and IV's and a 5er of RASS since I was out.


Those are horrible brother! I can dispose of those for you. Is hate to see you waste the rare cigar you allow your self on those Siglos

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Those are horrible brother! I can dispose of those for you. Is hate to see you waste the rare cigar you allow your self on those Siglos
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Funny. That picture probably represents more cigars than I'll smoke in one year. But damn, I really enjoy it when I have one.


----------



## Garyk

A wee trip to the LCDH and some truly sweet sticks.


----------



## Dran

If thats a "wee trip" I'd love to see a bender! That's some lovely cigar pron there!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

Dran said:


> If thats a "wee trip" I'd love to see a bender! That's some lovely cigar pron there!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 yeah a bender may be messy..but utopian fun is never anything but!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

P#2


----------



## BobP

I watched some cigar reviews on youtube, and this happened.


----------



## poppajon75

AMO 12/15 Just a little pickup while waiting on a few boxes of...... well, we'll see


----------



## lex61

BobP said:


> I watched some cigar reviews on youtube, and this happened.


Hey, how come that never happens to me when I watch a video?!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

La Fuerza, AME MAR 13


----------



## tacket

lex61 said:


> Hey, how come that never happens to me when I watch a video?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hahahahaha -- if only!


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> La Fuerza, AME MAR 13


Nice pickup. SCdlH are on my love list. Currently awaiting some El P's.


----------



## Rondo

Vigia that somehow escaped out the back door of the factory.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Garyk

Rondo said:


> Vigia that somehow escaped out the back door of the factory.
> 
> View attachment 241088


 ha! I just grabbed the last two boxes at the LCDH close to me from April 2016. They are amazing!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Not so much a purchase but a generous delivery from a fellow BOTL.


----------



## Slowpokebill

My birthday present to me landed today. This year it was a cabinet of Juan Lopez #2 box code UTL ENE 2018.


----------



## Gummy Jones

rusty nail said:


> not so much a purchase but a generous delivery from a fellow botl.


bravo!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> My birthday present to me landed today. This year it was a cabinet of Juan Lopez #2 box code UTL ENE 2018.


Happy Birthday wishes Bill Many more to come!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

BCJ's - ETP FEB 17


----------



## Pag#11

curmudgeonista said:


> BCJ's - ETP FEB 17
> 
> View attachment 241696
> 
> 
> View attachment 241698


I have a box from the same year and month and they look just as beautiful as those. Must have been a great run. Excellent smoke for the price .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

This is a great stick


----------



## tazdvl

I just spent the last week traveling across Europe with my daughters High School class. My wife and I chaperoned their trip through London, Paris, and Rome. While I was there, I picked a few things up...









The Cohibas and Montecristos came from a little shop in Paris. The rest came from Fincato La Casa del Habano in Rome.









Fincato was incredible. After a brief discussion about my broken Italian and then finding an employee that spoke English, I was escorted upstairs to a private room with 2 walk in humidors. One with all of the exotic/expensive cigars (no, there wasn't a Gurk in there), and a separate walk in that housed only Habanos. The employee was meticulous about helping me select cigars that would meet my profile and vitola requirements. The La Gloria Excusivo Italia was a new stick that he apologized about, because he had not had opportunity to smoke one, and therefore did not know anything about it. If you are ever in Rome, stop by. They're prices and reasonable, too. On average I spent about €13.50 per stick. That's $15-$16 dollars each.

The three finger case is hand made Italian leather. Spanish cedar lined, it smells absolutely delicious inside! And it cost more than all the sticks combined. It looks more red in the picture than it is. It is a rich two-tone brown that the reds pop out in bright light. Definitely worth the splurge.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Dran

Monte #2 and Johnny O El Robusto!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

JL #2 ordered 3/6 and got here before the order placed 2/18. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Champagne InHand

tazdvl said:


> I just spent the last week traveling across Europe with my daughters High School class. My wife and I chaperoned their trip through London, Paris, and Rome. While I was there, I picked a few things up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cohibas and Montecristos came from a little shop in Paris. The rest came from Fincato La Casa del Habano in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincato was incredible. After a brief discussion about my broken Italian and then finding an employee that spoke English, I was escorted upstairs to a private room with 2 walk in humidors. One with all of the exotic/expensive cigars (no, there wasn't a Gurk in there), and a separate walk in that housed only Habanos. The employee was meticulous about helping me select cigars that would meet my profile and vitola requirements. The La Gloria Excusivo Italia was a new stick that he apologized about, because he had not had opportunity to smoke one, and therefore did not know anything about it. If you are ever in Rome, stop by. They're prices and reasonable, too. On average I spent about €13.50 per stick. That's $15-$16 dollars each.
> 
> The three finger case is hand made Italian leather. Spanish cedar lined, it smells absolutely delicious inside! And it cost more than all the sticks combined. It looks more red in the picture than it is. It is a rich two-tone brown that the reds pop out in bright light. Definitely worth the splurge.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


I have a Wino/Cigar buddy that spends a lot of time in Italy but usually stops in Paris for layovers and goes here to buy sticks. He said good owner, great selection and reasonable prices. Congrats.

I hope to visit the store in May.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tazdvl said:


> I just spent the last week traveling across Europe with my daughters High School class. My wife and I chaperoned their trip through London, Paris, and Rome. While I was there, I picked a few things up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cohibas and Montecristos came from a little shop in Paris. The rest came from Fincato La Casa del Habano in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincato was incredible. After a brief discussion about my broken Italian and then finding an employee that spoke English, I was escorted upstairs to a private room with 2 walk in humidors. One with all of the exotic/expensive cigars (no, there wasn't a Gurk in there), and a separate walk in that housed only Habanos. The employee was meticulous about helping me select cigars that would meet my profile and vitola requirements. The La Gloria Excusivo Italia was a new stick that he apologized about, because he had not had opportunity to smoke one, and therefore did not know anything about it. If you are ever in Rome, stop by. They're prices and reasonable, too. On average I spent about €13.50 per stick. That's $15-$16 dollars each.
> 
> The three finger case is hand made Italian leather. Spanish cedar lined, it smells absolutely delicious inside! And it cost more than all the sticks combined. It looks more red in the picture than it is. It is a rich two-tone brown that the reds pop out in bright light. Definitely worth the splurge.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


There is not a better cigar shop in all of Europe IMHO.
Quaint, Eloquent, as romantic as Rome is. 
Great haul. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

tazdvl said:


> I just spent the last week traveling across Europe with my daughters High School class. My wife and I chaperoned their trip through London, Paris, and Rome. While I was there, I picked a few things up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cohibas and Montecristos came from a little shop in Paris. The rest came from Fincato La Casa del Habano in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincato was incredible. After a brief discussion about my broken Italian and then finding an employee that spoke English, I was escorted upstairs to a private room with 2 walk in humidors. One with all of the exotic/expensive cigars (no, there wasn't a Gurk in there), and a separate walk in that housed only Habanos. The employee was meticulous about helping me select cigars that would meet my profile and vitola requirements. The La Gloria Excusivo Italia was a new stick that he apologized about, because he had not had opportunity to smoke one, and therefore did not know anything about it. If you are ever in Rome, stop by. They're prices and reasonable, too. On average I spent about €13.50 per stick. That's $15-$16 dollars each.
> 
> The three finger case is hand made Italian leather. Spanish cedar lined, it smells absolutely delicious inside! And it cost more than all the sticks combined. It looks more red in the picture than it is. It is a rich two-tone brown that the reds pop out in bright light. Definitely worth the splurge.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


I've only visited their website but it looks like they have an amazing collection of pipes as well. A definite stop when visiting Rome.


----------



## PTAaron

My purchases are lame compared to you guys... but I post em anyway cuz I wanna be like y'all some day 

Stopped by duty free shop with a friend that wanted some inexpensive Cubans... so I just picked up some too:









They're a bit fresh though - probably need to sit for a while?









Also haven't had La Fee since 2004-ish, so got some of that too:


----------



## haegejc

Just out of the freezer/refrigerator. From a recent visit to the LCDH in Grand Cayman.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> Just out of the freezer/refrigerator. From a recent visit to the LCDH in Grand Cayman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, bud. That's a tasty haul!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

TexaSmoke said:


> Wow, bud. That's a tasty haul!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


We will enjoy some of these at the festival!!! I will bring a selection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> We will enjoy some of these at the festival!!! I will bring a selection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant to ask you if it was ok to bring in outside sticks. Guess that answers my question.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

tazdvl said:


> I just spent the last week traveling across Europe with my daughters High School class. My wife and I chaperoned their trip through London, Paris, and Rome. While I was there, I picked a few things up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cohibas and Montecristos came from a little shop in Paris. The rest came from Fincato La Casa del Habano in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincato was incredible. After a brief discussion about my broken Italian and then finding an employee that spoke English, I was escorted upstairs to a private room with 2 walk in humidors. One with all of the exotic/expensive cigars (no, there wasn't a Gurk in there), and a separate walk in that housed only Habanos. The employee was meticulous about helping me select cigars that would meet my profile and vitola requirements. The La Gloria Excusivo Italia was a new stick that he apologized about, because he had not had opportunity to smoke one, and therefore did not know anything about it. If you are ever in Rome, stop by. They're prices and reasonable, too. On average I spent about €13.50 per stick. That's $15-$16 dollars each.
> 
> The three finger case is hand made Italian leather. Spanish cedar lined, it smells absolutely delicious inside! And it cost more than all the sticks combined. It looks more red in the picture than it is. It is a rich two-tone brown that the reds pop out in bright light. Definitely worth the splurge.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Glad your experience was better than mine.
When I went their humidor was in sad condition. Smelled like a dirty sock and lots of mold on the sticks I was shown.


----------



## Scap

Yesterday's mail call.


----------



## tazdvl

Scap said:


> Glad your experience was better than mine.
> 
> When I went their humidor was in sad condition. Smelled like a dirty sock and lots of mold on the sticks I was shown.


They are definitely keeping the humidor at a higher RH than most here on the forum recommend for Habanos. Since I got them home I have inspected them, given them a turn in the freezer, and now they are resting in isolation. The hygrometer says that the RH on the isolation jar is 70%, even though I have a 65% Boveda pack in the jar with them.

I burped the jar a couple days ago, and the good news is, the inside of that jar smells like cocoa. I just need to keep burping it until the RH drops to at least 65%. Then they should be ready to smoke.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> Yesterday's mail call.
> View attachment 242792


Superior pick-up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some RYJ that have been sitting in Chicago over a month.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

curmudgeonista said:


> Superior pick-up!


I see what you did there....:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So i hear this faint knocking on the door.
Who is that pray tell i respond. :smile2:
But it is i the cigar fairy :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
After a month at that dreaded place where the Massacre took place some years back.
The The Petit Royales Very pleasent aromatic a real surprise for an RYJ.
As i have written this Marca off for the most part.
Many compare these as far as price and size to the HUHC.
These are quite a bit heftier a true 1/2 of a Churchill.

Same box code for those that follow them. :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

QDO 50, BOP NOV 17


----------



## Scotchpig

WABOOM said:


> QDO 50, BOP NOV 17


Very nice grab, so hard to find. These always disappear before I can pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Starting a journey of checking out smaller format sticks and was able to pick up this box on sale. Pleasantly surprised to get a box with a little age on it too:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

tacket said:


> Starting a journey of checking out smaller format sticks and was able to pick up this box on sale. Pleasantly surprised to get a box with a little age on it too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crap, I'm getting old when a 17 box has "age" on it. :grin2:


----------



## tacket

Scap said:


> Crap, I'm getting old when a 17 box has "age" on it. :grin2:


Hahaha, well, I suppose compared to some of you vets 2 years certainly aint much. Last couple boxes I purchased (BBF, SigIV) both had less than a year on 'em, although I suppose that could be due to their "popularity", so happy to get what I can get!


----------



## Scap

tacket said:


> Hahaha, well, I suppose compared to some of you vets 2 years certainly aint much. Last couple boxes I purchased (BBF, SigIV) both had less than a year on 'em, although I suppose that could be due to their "popularity", so happy to get what I can get!


Nah, it's just hard to comprehend that 17 was 2 years ago.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Nah, it's just hard to comprehend that 17 was 2 years ago.


Took me a minute to realize that 17 wasn't a couple years ago.


----------



## Dran

A box split!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Box of Partagas Lusitania









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pandyboy said:


> Box of Partagas Lusitania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Very Nice having one now with coffee great stick enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda. This box is going down for the long sleep:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thought they lost these for a minute :grin2:


----------



## Scotchpig

Geez @Gumby-cr you're going to have to get a second storage locker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Scotchpig said:


> Geez @*Gumby-cr* you're going to have to get a second storage locker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking/wanting those for a few years now. I'm at full capacity (unless I get another Whynter cooler).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pandyboy said:


> Box of Partagas Lusitania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Those are an excellent smoke even if they're just a bit smaller than a cricket bat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Champagne InHand said:


> Those are an excellent smoke even if they're just a bit smaller than a cricket bat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favourite cigar from last year.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

One has a cracked wrapper. I'm convinced it's from freezing them immediately with an elevated RH. I think I'm going to start segregating and bringing them down to 65% for maybe a month or more before freezing.


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> One has a cracked wrapper. I'm convinced it's from freezing them immediately with an elevated RH. I think I'm going to start segregating and bringing them down to 65% for maybe a month or more before freezing.


I've never been very diligent about freezing, though after hearing what happened to Dino I started doing the next few new acquisitions before lapsing back into my old ways. The exception is custom rolls. I do make sure they hit the deep freeze when I manage to get hold of them.

Still, in 30 years of keeping humidors of one sort or another I've never seen a beetle. Closest I've come is receiving some NC's that had pre-existing chew-holes - no bugs to be found, live or dead, though.

I'm not saying you shouldn't. But don't lose sleep over it. HSA does claim all their factory rolls get a freeze treatment before being distributed. O'course, they also claim they get tested for draw too (>).

Anyway, definitely better safe than sorry. Problem for me is, the bulk of what I have has never been frozen unless it was at the factory level. And now there's way to much to do a little at a time. I suspect the same may be true for a lot of us here. Maybe I'll just set my tuppers outside for a couple of days next winter. :smile2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


> One has a cracked wrapper. I'm convinced it's from freezing them immediately with an elevated RH. I think I'm going to start segregating and bringing them down to 65% for maybe a month or more before freezing.


did you peek at them before freezing?


----------



## poppajon75

Re ship landed today. Notified them of non delivery 3/31/19. Landed today 4/08/19. Happy happy!
MC #4 and SCdlH El Principe.


----------



## WABOOM

Gummy Jones said:


> did you peek at them before freezing?


No I didn't.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> No I didn't.


I always check em for hitchhikers before I freeze em. So I can take pics and file a claim.


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


> No I didn't.


i always open the box but rarely do a thorough evaluation or even peek at the row beneath


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> I always check em for hitchhikers before I freeze em. So I can take pics and file a claim.


Might as well check. Especially on pricier sticks though I did crack a four of a Cohiba Medio Siglo doing it. Still. If you have a hole, or a crack send in the picture. Then try to patch it or smoke it ROTT. At least you have segregated the bad apple as you freeze the rest.

I'm not the greatest at freezing each and every time but at least once a Winter I will put my tupoerdors on the back porch, which is fenced in partially, remove boveda bags and let the full tupperdor or three sit outside when it's below zero. I figure that does any of the work I have forgotten throughout the year. Of course I bought so few this Winter I didn't have to do that. Then again it doesn't get that warm in our house. I don't like it above 73F at the 6' level so in the basement it's in the mid-60s and on the bedroom floor it has to be 69 at the warmest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Now I just need winter to end.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tacket

Early birthday present from my wife -- unfortunately 6 of the Magnum 46s have cracked wrappers. Got them refunded and am able to keep so will try my hand at repairing those.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

More an acquisition than a purchase. A coworker tossed these to me in the locker room this morning! Look at the quality on these!! It's truly mesmerising.. Imagine my excitement when the serial number checked out too!!! For a box of Monte Grand Edmundo!!! Ultra mega unicorn!!! Monte's that were mistakenly given Cohiba bands!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Dran said:


> More an acquisition than a purchase. A coworker tossed these to me in the locker room this morning! Look at the quality on these!! It's truly mesmerising.. Imagine my excitement when the serial number checked out too!!! For a box of Monte Grand Edmundo!!! Ultra mega unicorn!!! Monte's that were mistakenly given Cohiba bands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


ill be honest
those are about as good a glass top box as ive seen

its the thought that counts i suppose


----------



## Dran

Indeed! I'm greatly appreciative that he brought them in for me after he aquired them, through unknown channels, He hasn't been on any trips so i imagine he got them in a raffle or from a family member. Im of the "show appreciation" camp. 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> Indeed! I'm greatly appreciative that he brought them in for me after he aquired them, through unknown channels, He hasn't been on any trips so i imagine he got them in a raffle or from a family member. Im of the "show appreciation" camp.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I only educate if they are planning to pay top dollar and smoke em. Other than that it's thanks a bunch


----------



## UBC03

Not exactly a purchase. Winnings from an NCAA bracket contest.


----------



## lex61

UBC03 said:


> Not exactly a purchase. Winnings from an NCAA bracket contest.


You sure you didn't fix that pool? 

Nice fiver for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Won it with good ole fashioned blind faith and luck


----------



## tacket

UBC03 said:


> Not exactly a purchase. Winnings from an NCAA bracket contest.


Wow, VERY nice fiver!


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Slowpokebill

Anticipation!!!


----------



## Dran

Mag 46, ABU DIC '17. Sorry the picture is blurry, i still get giddy when a box arrives!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Dran said:


> Mag 46, ABU DIC '17. Sorry the picture is blurry, i still get giddy when a box arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Even blurry as heck that is full of nom nom nom!


----------



## ebnash

Cuaba Divinos 5er. Looking forward to burning a couple of these for another small smoke option


----------



## Scap

Muled these back from Italy.


----------



## UBC03

The remainder of my winnings from the bracket contest.. all great smokes with ALOT of age on most


----------



## Spencer480

Ive been thinking about pulling the trigger on some motecristo edmundo or montecristo number 4 thought I would ask what you guys recommend for my first purchase south of Miami.


----------



## tacket

UBC03 said:


> The remainder of my winnings from the bracket contest.. all great smokes with ALOT of age on most


If this is the haul, apparently I need to win more contests.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Spencer480 Monte have never been enjoyable for me with the exception of a box of Petite Edmundo I've had for a handful of years.


----------



## Spencer480

Rondo said:


> @Spencer480 Monte have never been enjoyable for me with the exception of a box of Petite Edmundo I've had for a handful of years.


 thanks @Rondo the petite Edmundo is what I'm leaning towards but I'm going to watch the what did you smoke today thread for awhile before I make a choice.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Dran

Spencer480 said:


> Ive been thinking about pulling the trigger on some motecristo edmundo or montecristo number 4 thought I would ask what you guys recommend for my first purchase south of Miami.


The best CC I've had was a #4... But with 6 years on it. The Edmundo is a favorite of mine, but like @Rondo, id advise the petite Edmundo! I've only had 1, but its gonna be my next box purchase! I think I prefer the Edmundo, until you take $ into account... The petite definately gives more for your $

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Spencer480 said:


> thanks @Rondo the petite Edmundo is what I'm leaning towards but I'm going to watch the what did you smoke today thread for awhile before I make a choice.


Where as I really like Montecristo. Sure you get variance more than other brands especially in No.2, and No.4, but a good no.4 is one great smoke. I like Edmundo but there are many interesting robusto option. I too have to agree that buying the petit Edmundo is an option where nothing is lost.

It's not that way with PDS4 to PDS5 or 6. Somehow in those, I feel you lose some of the quality flavors. You don't in a PE. I have the majority of a cabinet left of full Edmondos. I save them for when I have the time. I'm seriously glad I didn't buy DE. Save that coin for CoRos when they go on sale.

Petit No.2 are also hit and miss. I've had some really good ones and others that were boring if not tasting like a flat boring cigar.

I was so disappointed in my Cohiba Primade that I'll never buy a box. I would buy H2, P2, BBF, and I like Diplomatico No.2 but I have heard that even they can be hit and miss.

In essence we have a crop that is manipulate as much as anything by hand. Any cigar could vary. Much like wine. Hopefully they don't but buying boxes really helps you figure out what you like.

While 3 packs and tubos are made more for small purchases I think you would have more variance there.

Upmann has a lot of big differences between different vitolas much like Montecristo.

I think Partagas and Bolivar have more consistency in flavors moving across the marca. Perhaps others may as well.

My exposure to other marcas usually has been one box of a vitola. I haven't done too much on the lighter marcas either. Just stuff Dino was kind enough to have me try.

My best buys are HUHC and MMC for consistency from box to box as I smoke those all the time. You may get a stinker it two, but not often and the rest all are very consistent. They also have gear prices compared to decent NCs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Lil treat


----------



## Dran

A few goodies!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Wifey-poo felt bad a third of my box of Mag46 tubos were blown out (even though they likely will still be smokeable with a little repair work). Got a refund on those no problem and will spend on a box of C&Cs (still to be decided), but she ended up getting me something else to make up for it. Such a sweet gal:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Haven't Purchased in awhile. But was going thru my humidors after work tonight and looky what I found
Old Cigar ****

I miss the ol' "Garage Days" Herfs I used to have


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

One more...for now

Unopened!!!


----------



## tacket

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> One more...for now
> 
> Unopened!!!


Oh man, I hope to one day have enough inventory to just forget that I have a bunch of amazing aged stock!!

:ROOOOOOOOOOOOLING::


----------



## Champagne InHand

tacket said:


> Oh man, I hope to one day have enough inventory to just forget that I have a bunch of amazing aged stock!!
> 
> :ROOOOOOOOOOOOLING::


It happens a lot quicker than you will realize. I have smoked a lot of cigars since I began piping other than some crack sticks and Montecristo medio corona a bit in Summers or every now and again.

I have two very large Tupperware filled with all sorts of habanos, but even stranger was pulling down containers of ball jars to get at some Exquisitos I put there so I could access them upstairs. I started rummaging through these. Most are very good NCs, that I don't know what to do with.

I guess I'll give some away to my bil in the area, and might send much of the ones that probably won't age long term to the troops.

It's amazing what gathers as we do other things. I rarely buy wine as I'll never finish what's in the cellar now. I won't buy anything that can't age longer than my anticipated departure from life. Otherwise that's a waste of money that can be used elsewhere.

If I pass away sooner rather than later, I will tell my wife to gift them off to the forum.

I (she) can always send unopened booze to the auction houses but cigars and pipes are different. I guess she can send pipes to smoking pipes. For a nickel on the dollar.

Your post makes me think of all this stuff and how much we had to just donate to charity organizations when cleaning out my parents home. It's really a shame when so much goes out, but I guess that's how the charities stay afloat. Contemplating one's mortality as I'm flying to Europe in a couple of weeks. I should be looking forward to looking through cigar shops. I can't believe how anti tobacco places like the Netherlands are though.

Are the LCDH in Amsterdam? And if so where can you smoke a cigar. You get ticketed and fined for smoking tobacco outside, but they look the other way most of the time if it's cannabis. So strange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Champagne InHand said:


> It happens a lot quicker than you will realize. I have smoked a lot of cigars since I began piping other than some crack sticks and Montecristo medio corona a bit in Summers or every now and again.


Buy more than you smoke it what I've been told, and no problem there. Haven't had much time lately to smoke more than 2 or 3 a week so a box purchase a month just about covers that. Warmer weather is right around the corner and newborn baby finally is getting into a rhythm, so maybe that'll pick up here shortly with some post-diaper-change-need-to-calm-down-after-blow-out cigars.


----------



## Dran

Been wanting to try these!!!























Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Haven't Purchased in awhile. But was going thru my humidors after work tonight and looky what I found
> Old Cigar ****
> 
> I miss the ol' "Garage Days" Herfs I used to have





GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> One more...for now
> 
> Unopened!!!


Nice Seegars hey we missed yo too!
Peace my brother! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LA TROYA Coronas Club Tubos.
Couple of boxes my friends grabbed for me.
They are visiting for the week, sure nice to see old friends!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A few good sticks I picked up recently.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Matt_21

Edited.


----------



## Wildman9907

They finally showed up, my first one, smoked one ever from a fellow member here. I feel like it's much tougher with the CC cause I feel like if I don't ready them atleast a year it will be a disservice. the cohiba did all come in a box and in the three pack box took one out to inspect









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Wildman9907 said:


> They finally showed up, my first one, smoked one ever from a fellow member here. I feel like it's much tougher with the CC cause I feel like if I don't ready them atleast a year it will be a disservice. the cohiba did all come in a box and in the three pack box took one out to inspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


You gotta try one rott. It's for scientific purposes.. call it "the control " cigar in your experiment.

And FREEZE EM.


----------



## Wildman9907

UBC03 said:


> You gotta try one rott. It's for scientific purposes.. call it "the control " cigar in your experiment.
> 
> And FREEZE EM.


All but one are in the fridge, I do 1 day fridge 3 freezer 1 fridge. ( wasn't sure if I could wait the 5 days of freezing and thawing to have one haha)

This rabbit hole just got a lot bigger, Another wineador maybe in the near future


----------



## UBC03

Wildman9907 said:


> All but one are in the fridge, I do 1 day fridge 3 freezer 1 fridge. ( wasn't sure if I could wait the 5 days of freezing and thawing to have one haha)
> 
> This rabbit hole just got a lot bigger, Another wineador maybe in the near future


Brother, you have NOOO idea how slick this slope is.. but you'll find out soon enough .


----------



## tacket

UBC03 said:


> Brother, you have NOOO idea how slick this slope is.. but you'll find out soon enough .


If he's buying cubans and talking about ageing, he's already long gone but just doesn't know it yet!


----------



## g1k

Got a few aged sticks in the mail today










Ryan


----------



## Bird-Dog

Splurge! Montecristo Linea 1935 Dumas TOU DIC 17


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One arrived over the weekend one still in transit.


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> Splurge! Montecristo Linea 1935 Dumas TOU DIC 17
> 
> View attachment 247412
> 
> 
> View attachment 247414
> 
> 
> View attachment 247416
> 
> 
> View attachment 247418


i was on the fence

but dang those look beautiful


----------



## Wildman9907

Well not a purchase per say for me, my brother got me these on his vacation. I told him if you want to get me a Cuban only buy a couple cause they could be fake. I will say these look good but have no idea if real. I like the little guys for quick trips and don't have to light up a whole stick when time is limited.


----------



## ebnash

curmudgeonista said:


> Splurge! Montecristo Linea 1935 Dumas TOU DIC 17


I hoping my box of Dumas arrive soon, as well. Great minds and all...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cuaba Distinguidos LGR JUN 18


----------



## Wildman9907

A couple well aged sticks









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Into the freezer.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Just arrived! PLPC - LGR MAR 18


----------



## Bigjohn

curmudgeonista said:


> Splurge! Montecristo Linea 1935 Dumas TOU DIC 17
> 
> View attachment 247412
> 
> 
> View attachment 247414
> 
> 
> View attachment 247416
> 
> 
> View attachment 247418


Those look amazing! Will you try one rott?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Bigjohn said:


> Those look amazing! Will you try one rott?


No, not with these. They come too dear to waste.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Fresh out of the freezer


----------



## ebnash

14 days from order to my mailbox. Couple of shorties that I really enjoy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Fresh out of the freezer





ebnash said:


> 14 days from order to my mailbox. Couple of shorties that I really enjoy.


You guys have some great smokes there enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## g1k

I made a stop at the duty free last night on the way home from the airport










The cigars will rest a bit, but I'm enjoying the rum now.

Ryan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd box landed yesterday just in time.
Big gathering tonight.
My son's prom he is gonna graduate in June.
My GOD the years fly by.
I figure cigars are like food always have extra never know who is gonna stop by.:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 2nd box landed yesterday just in time.
> 
> Big gathering tonight.
> 
> My son's prom he is gonna graduate in June.
> 
> My GOD the years fly by.
> 
> I figure cigars are like food always have extra never know who is gonna stop by.:vs_cool:


Congrats to you and the young fella Tony!

Sent from the garage


----------



## tacket

Yum yum. First CC purchase that has the warning stickers on it. First purchase from this particular vendor too. Excellent pricing, but took much longer to arrive than others. I'm OK with that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Congrats to you and the young fella Tony!
> 
> Sent from the garage


Thank You Mr. Spicoli :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some Customs landed today.:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

The letter carrier just made my day. He brought me some summer time enjoyment: a box of Por Larranaga Panetelas box code REG JUL 17 and some Partagas Petite Corona Especiales box code MLU ABR 18


----------



## ebnash

Fresh out of the freezer and the most exciting box I’ve purchased. 

The packaging is a bit of production and in many layers

Outer Cardboard, followed by velour pouch, followed by a beautiful presentation box full of some tasty looking sticks. I’ll force myself to wait at least wait a few weeks for these to settle down, but no plans to age if they are as good as I hope. Can’t wait to fire one up. 

Monte Linea 1935 Dumas. UBM MAR18


----------



## Rondo

ebnash said:


> The packaging is a bit of production and in many layers


That's how the super premiums roll.

If you haven't already, I'd ask our frequent smoker of these how long he rests his. IMO, it would be wasteful to burn one too early.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Fresh out of the freezer and the most exciting box I've purchased.
> 
> The packaging is a bit of production and in many layers
> 
> Outer Cardboard, followed by velour pouch, followed by a beautiful presentation box full of some tasty looking sticks. I'll force myself to wait at least wait a few weeks for these to settle down, but no plans to age if they are as good as I hope. Can't wait to fire one up.
> 
> Monte Linea 1935 Dumas. UBM MAR18





Rondo said:


> That's how the super premiums roll.
> 
> If you haven't already, I'd ask our frequent smoker of these how long he rests his. IMO, it would be wasteful to burn one too early.


Aka @bpegler ..

I think he's lighting them up rott..


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Aka @*bpegler* ..
> 
> I think he's lighting them up rott..


Sure, but to Bob they're just quickie throw-aways when he hasn't time for a 4-hour Louisville Slugger custom (Cuban League, of course)!

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Sure, but to Bob they're just quickie throw-aways when he hasn't time for a 4-hour Louisville Slugger custom (Cuban League, of course)!
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Bob's version of a Quint...

Again, if you're listening Bob. The whole "adopting " me thing is good to go.. my parents have no issues signing over custody. . Do adoption agencies help place 45yo men? I'll Google it... lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

While in Lisbon I might check out the local LCDH or CigarWorld. 

I still have 2-3 cigars leftover and am flying home tomorrow. CCs are pretty reasonable here as they’re regulated as per markup. These are the 2 highest rated places besides another Hanson shop. 

The CigarWorld is inside a department store, much like how Harrod’s had an LCDH. 

Germany had some nice duty free selections. I was tempted in buying a single Cohiba Corona Especiale or something similar but for $22/cigar I figured I could look for an Espy in Lisbon or find some of the LE or regionals tomorrow. The only problem is extreme heat for the season. 94F and this place is all hills, literally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> That's how the super premiums roll.
> 
> If you haven't already, I'd ask our frequent smoker of these how long he rests his. IMO, it would be wasteful to burn one too early.


Bob started smoking his Leyendas as they came out of the freezer and says they are reminiscent of the quality of premium Monte's of yesteryear. I have no plan to age these, but I will at least let them settle down for a few weeks. At the rate I smoke, they'll take me a year to get through them, anyway.

While these are premiums of the CC world and of a higher price, they are not that much more than smoking premium anni Padrons so I won't treat these gold just yet. If these are life changing, I'll buy another box and stow them away while I smoke through these and others.

That said, I'm still pretty excited to be putting these in the Wineador.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Fresh out of the freezer and the most exciting box I've purchased.
> 
> The packaging is a bit of production and in many layers
> 
> Outer Cardboard, followed by velour pouch, followed by a beautiful presentation box full of some tasty looking sticks. I'll force myself to wait at least wait a few weeks for these to settle down, but no plans to age if they are as good as I hope. Can't wait to fire one up.
> 
> Monte Linea 1935 Dumas. UBM MAR18


They are some purdy SEEGARS enjoy.:vs_cool:
Is it the camera or is the first one that much darker than the rest.
Just curious is all you know Cuba is Cuba.:wink2:


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are some purdy SEEGARS enjoy.:vs_cool:
> Is it the camera or is the first one that much darker than the rest.
> Just curious is all you know Cuba is Cuba.:wink2:


Yeah, not sure about that. I noticed that on the picture as well. I'll have to go look at the actual box and seee what I see.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Yeah, not sure about that. I noticed that on the picture as well. I'll have to go look at the actual box and seee what I see.


They look like a lot of cigar for the money. 
Gonna grab a box when they are back in stock.
At around $250 for 20 its a wise choice IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They look like a lot of cigar for the money.
> Gonna grab a box when they are back in stock.
> At around $250 for 20 its a wise choice IMHO.:vs_cool:


You an I need to talk, because I'll buy a 2nd box at that price. My source still has all 3 sizes available, but seriously north of $250. Still the best pricing I found when I was looking. If you really want a box, I don;t know if I would wait to see if the $250 deal comes back in stock.


----------



## Bird-Dog

A couple of boxes of BPC's just arrived, both ETP ABR 17 by request.


----------



## tacket

Couple boxes of short smokes just came in:

Ramon Allones Small Club Corona DIC 2016
Partagas Shorts FEB 2018


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are some purdy SEEGARS enjoy.:vs_cool:
> Is it the camera or is the first one that much darker than the rest.
> Just curious is all you know Cuba is Cuba.:wink2:


So I went and looked at these over the weekend and that is one considerably darker wrapper. Inspected the entire box and the rest are very uniform in color. Maybe I'm Charlie and I just found my Golden ticket to a lifetime supply of Cuban Cigars???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> So I went and looked at these over the weekend and that is one considerably darker wrapper. Inspected the entire box and the rest are very uniform in color. Maybe I'm Charlie and I just found my Golden ticket to a lifetime supply of Cuban Cigars???


I figured it was just Cuba being Cuba as us old farts say :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Added another rather handsome box of BCJ's to the stack today...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Three 10ers of PMF's, all UEB JUL 17 - one box colorado claro and two a little darker red.









For some reason I love these little 10-count boxes. So easy to Tetris. And maybe it's just my imagination, but whether it's PMF's or M#4's or whatever, they almost always seen to be rolled with a little extra care!


----------



## UBC03

Got these from a botl on another forum .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tacket said:


> Couple boxes of short smokes just came in:
> 
> Ramon Allones Small Club Corona DIC 2016
> Partagas Shorts FEB 2018


:thumb::ss:rockon::woohoo::jaw:


----------



## Dran

A trade and raffle winnings!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Pleasant surprise when I got home from work. Trying something new, Mille Fleurs and RG petit coronas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## haegejc

2015. Great find!! Pre aged!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> 2015. Great find!! Pre aged!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I needed something special for the 4th of July.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

5x3's of Romeo #2 & #3









BEO DIC 15 and RAU FEB 17


----------



## Jrfoxx2

10. Posting privileges for the Habanos forum requires members to acquire a 100-post count and 90 days' tenure on Puff


----------



## talisker10

Visiting la casa in Yerevan. Unfortunately they are low on stock. But bought a single plp.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Visiting la casa in Yerevan. Unfortunately they are low on stock. But bought a single plp.


_Great city great seegar thanks for sharing bro!:vs_cool:
_


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> Visiting la casa in Yerevan. Unfortunately they are low on stock. But bought a single plp.


Looks like a Montecarlo - long filler - better than the short filler Panetela.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 I am really loving the H Upmann line.
Recent production is off the hook. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost forgot about these.
I bought them to qualify for free shipping.
I gotta be honest at over $4 a piece i can think of many better things to smoke. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Almost forgot about these.
> 
> I bought them to qualify for free shipping.
> 
> I gotta be honest at over $4 a piece i can think of many better things to smoke. :vs_cool:


FOUR BUCKS A PIECE... craziness..

Last time I ordered them it was 60$ for 50 cigars.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

UBC03 said:


> FOUR BUCKS A PIECE... craziness..
> 
> Last time I ordered them it was 60$ for 50 cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


LOL. I purchased a bundle in Havana for 32CUC. Coming up to a year on them. Going to try another one to see how they have changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> FOUR BUCKS A PIECE... craziness..
> 
> Last time I ordered them it was 60$ for 50 cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I agree especially for a well not to offend anyone that smokes them.
I will call them a Yard Gar at best.
That being said shipping was gonna be $18.
So i bought them for $22 so in reality they cost me $4.
Its called the new math i think.:vs_laugh:
I hate to pay for shipping.:vs_cool:


----------



## tacket

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree especially for a well not to offend anyone that smokes them.
> I will call them a Yard Gar at best.
> That being said shipping was gonna be $18.
> So i bought them for $22 so in reality they cost me $4.
> Its called the new math i think.:vs_laugh:
> I hate to pay for shipping.:vs_cool:


New math! I love it! I use this tactic with my wife. I've also been selling her on the investment opportunities aging some of these sticks might have. Haaaaaaaa.


----------



## tacket

HdM Epi #1 Tubo - TSM JUN18 picked up on sale. Never had an Epi of any kind. I hear people describe these as "creamy." I am excited for "creamy." I hear these also smoke good young.


----------



## Rabidawise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Picked up some Jose L Piedra Cazadores for fishing cigars. Smoked one ROTT and was pleasantly surprised...twang, baking spices, cedar, peanut?? and cookie dough.


----------



## lex61

RC. Checked another off my to-do list. I don't order a lot of habanos, but it seems like every box I get has been opened. Not complaining, just observing.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

lex61 said:


> I don't order a lot of habanos, but it seems like every box I get has been opened. Not complaining, just observing.


SOP for good vendors. They check 'em before sending out. Some will allow you to request sealed boxes, but I'd rather they checked mine.


----------



## Westside Threat

lex61 said:


> RC. Checked another off my to-do list. I don't order a lot of habanos, but it seems like every box I get has been opened. Not complaining, just observing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's quality control. Unless you request a box unopened, every box will be opened.


----------



## lex61

Thanks guys. For some reason I thought they just did random checks.


----------



## UBC03

Westside Threat said:


> It's quality control. Unless you request a box unopened, every box will be opened.


Except the ones with beetles or mold. Those never seemed to get checked out

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I usually only order a couple of boxes of CC a year and this is what I chose. They smell INCREDIBLE. It's going to be hard waiting on these....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I usually only order a couple of boxes of CC a year and this is what I chose. They smell INCREDIBLE. It's going to be hard waiting on these....


Them's is some mighty fine SEEGARS.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink2:


----------



## talisker10

Vigia. Smells great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Vigia. Smells great.


Fine SEEGAR'S enjoy bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Been wanting a box of these since I first smoked one in pre release. TRU Nov 18. These will rest for... A while










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Westside Threat said:


> Been wanting a box of these since I first smoked one in pre release. TRU Nov 18. These will rest for... A while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## the camaro show

Cuban side of a sampler I bought. To show you guys I don’t mooch. Except for the Roma craft.


----------



## Cigary

the camaro show said:


> Cuban side of a sampler I bought. To show you guys I don't mooch. Except for the Roma craft.


Mooch??? Mooch definition is - to move slowly or apathetically : to wander aimlessly. The real definition may be more sophisticated in terms of the ability to extract something through an intense program of manipulation that takes time to incorporate through subtle actions....a purposeful agenda so fraught with actions that it keeps others off balance where the actual deed looks to be honest and above board...double negatives is a term that comes to mind where " two negative elements are used to produce the positive force, usually for some particular rhetorical effect" :surprise:


----------



## Shaver702

Finally got a good "in"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hoyo du Depute TOU JUL 17


----------



## Champagne InHand

Shaver702 said:


> Finally got a good "in"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just ordered a couple of boxes of crack sticks.:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

Not a purchase, buddy went to the island and brought me these. I guess I should rest them at 62 for a while. Wondering about the one in the glass tube.


----------



## TCstr8

Crowned heads event tonight so I picked up a box of 5x56 and 6x64
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Going to smoke one of the Partagas right now.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'17 Hector Louis Prieto


----------



## Ewood

Shaver702 said:


> Going to smoke one of the Partagas right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang those look tasty! Nice grab!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> '17 Hector Louis Prieto
> 
> View attachment 254724


I think I see what you did there :grin2: I haven't started drinking yet but I'm not sure which thread this is right now :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

thanks for giving me a reason:grin2:


----------



## tacket

@Rabidawise inspired me with his last purchase. With a little bit of age no less!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tacket said:


> @Rabidawise inspired me with his last purchase. With a little bit of age no less!


Can't go wrong with a Montie enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## tacket

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't go wrong with a Montie enjoy!:vs_cool:


I've only ever had one other Monte, an MMC, so figured a #4 would be a good place to start!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

FYI the word on the street is that PL Panatelas and SP Non Plus are being discontinued!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

tacket said:


> I've only ever had one other Monte, an MMC, so figured a #4 would be a good place to start!


The colorado claro wrappers on your #4's are a good sign IMO. Some people seem to worship dark oily cigars, but in my experience CC's with those silky smooth light wrappers tend to be better, with that classic Cuban "twang" that keeps me coming back time after time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two boxes of crack sticks one grey market one bought back from a friend on vacation. :vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Mail call! Still have a few singles in the mail, but here's the box purchases.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Love those Magnum 46’s. Great cigar. Nice delivery!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

haegejc said:


> Love those Magnum 46's. Great cigar. Nice delivery!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only had the PC's and HC's from H Upmann but I really liked both. I heard rave reviews on the 46's and Connie 1's so when they came up on sale I figured I'd pull the trigger.   Looking forward to giving them a try.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

My first dabble into Cubans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Box split on another forum









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Exhibicion No.4 - TES MAR 17


----------



## Ewood

And now the full dive into Cubans































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ewood said:


> My first dabble into Cubans
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ewood said:


> And now the full dive into Cubans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did your homework for sure.
Great buys welcome to the darkside!:vs_cool:


----------



## Ewood

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You did your homework for sure.
> 
> Great buys welcome to the darkside!:vs_cool:


Although you didn't know it, you and many others were big influencers! Thank you all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ewood said:


> Although you didn't know it, you and many others were big influencers! Thank you all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Presidentes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Ewood said:


> And now the full dive into Cubans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent choices ...all tasty smokes...no turning back now Pal. Enjoy.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

akpreacherplayz said:


> Presidentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a fun vitola. I have a box of these waiting patiently as well :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

akpreacherplayz said:


> Presidentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :wink2:


----------



## Slowpokebill

I've enjoyed the first box of Jose L Piedra Cazadores so much I picked up another. I've smoked 24 out of 25. That first 5x5 might be the most consistent bunch of cigars from Cuba I've smoked. Construction and burns have been perfect and I find the flavor very pleasant. They have been a great yard/fishing smoke. They aren't super complex but complex enough to be interesting. If the next 25 preform like the last 24 I've found a new every day cheap and cheerful Summer/Fall stick. box code on box one was BAS May 17. This box is APG Jul 2017...fingers crossed for a repeat of quality.


----------



## UBC03

Slowpokebill said:


> I've enjoyed the first box of Jose L Piedra Cazadores so much I picked up another. I've smoked 24 out of 25. That first 5x5 might be the most consistent bunch of cigars from Cuba I've smoked. Construction and burns have been perfect and I find the flavor very pleasant. They have been a great yard/fishing smoke. They aren't super complex but complex enough to be interesting. If the next 25 preform like the last 24 I've found a new every day cheap and cheerful Summer/Fall stick. box code on box one was BAS May 17. This box is APG Jul 2017...fingers crossed for a repeat of quality.


Trying to take my spot as king of the short fillers? Lol

They are good but for a couple cents more the quints are even better..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

UBC03 said:


> Trying to take my spot as king of the short fillers? Lol
> 
> They are good but for a couple cents more the quints are even better..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The next box of short fillers I order is going to be Quint Favoritos.


----------



## UBC03

Slowpokebill said:


> The next box of short fillers I order is going to be Quint Favoritos.


You won't regret it..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Slowpokebill said:


> I've enjoyed the first box of Jose L Piedra Cazadores so much I picked up another. I've smoked 24 out of 25. That first 5x5 might be the most consistent bunch of cigars from Cuba I've smoked. Construction and burns have been perfect and I find the flavor very pleasant. They have been a great yard/fishing smoke. They aren't super complex but complex enough to be interesting. If the next 25 preform like the last 24 I've found a new every day cheap and cheerful Summer/Fall stick. box code on box one was BAS May 17. This box is APG Jul 2017...fingers crossed for a repeat of quality.


Nice firearm too. 19-4?


----------



## Slowpokebill

S&W said:


> Nice firearm too. 19-4?


Thanks, it is 19-3. I had just got off the mountain from hiking and collecting porcini and aspen mushrooms. Package was on the door step so I tossed in the 19 and my hat for the photo. It is what a carry most when hiking locally.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Thanks, it is 19-3. I had just got off the mountain from hiking and collecting porcini and aspen mushrooms. Package was on the door step so I tossed in the 19 and my hat for the photo. It is what a carry most when hiking locally.


My Father R.I.P had one of those nickel plated.
Bought it when i was around 10.
Late 60's early 70's never thought much about it.
At that age except that it was cool and shinny.
After his passing in 1984. I took it out.
Now i have shot all kind of pistols in my day.
And as many of you know i am a die hard Colt man.
Biased to say the least.:vs_laugh: But that was the best handling small barrel pistol i ever shot.
The action was as smooth as glass.
As always great pic Bill. :vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

Yet again I'm responsible for thread drift but...
My first S&W was a 19-4 Blued 6" target Model. It was 1981 and I was 17 and my Dad paid half then got in big trouble with my Mom for spending $120. One of the very few times I ever saw them argue. I still have it and when I shoot it I always think of the wink my Dad gave me when the argument was over. Today would have been his 91st birthday. R.I.P. Pop.


----------



## S&W

Okay I drifted the thread so I'll get it back on course...
Last week was my 55th B-day- so full of liquid courage and figuring my wife wouldn't fuss too much on my birthday I ordered my first CC's. The main thing I've learned from you guys is to smoke what you like. I'd had one of these before that I really liked and was enjoying another one that day. So I went for it.
The good/bad thing is that I've liked every CC I've smoked. So now that the first box is bought. Well... you all know where this path leads.

Thread restored and back on course.


----------



## Kidvegas

S&W said:


> Okay I drifted the thread so I'll get it back on course...
> 
> Last week was my 55th B-day- so full of liquid courage and figuring my wife wouldn't fuss too much on my birthday I ordered my first CC's. The main thing I've learned from you guys is to smoke what you like. I'd had one of these before that I really liked and was enjoying another one that day. So I went for it.
> 
> The good/bad thing is that I've liked every CC I've smoked. So now that the first box is bought. Well... you all know where this path leads.
> 
> Thread restored and back on course.


Great purchase!

Love those

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## BobP

S&W said:


> Okay I drifted the thread so I'll get it back on course...
> Last week was my 55th B-day- so full of liquid courage and figuring my wife wouldn't fuss too much on my birthday I ordered my first CC's. The main thing I've learned from you guys is to smoke what you like. I'd had one of these before that I really liked and was enjoying another one that day. So I went for it.
> The good/bad thing is that I've liked every CC I've smoked. So now that the first box is bought. Well... you all know where this path leads.
> 
> Thread restored and back on course.


Awesome. I got nothing else.


----------



## poppajon75

S&W said:


> Okay I drifted the thread so I'll get it back on course...
> 
> Last week was my 55th B-day- so full of liquid courage and figuring my wife wouldn't fuss too much on my birthday I ordered my first CC's. The main thing I've learned from you guys is to smoke what you like. I'd had one of these before that I really liked and was enjoying another one that day. So I went for it.
> 
> The good/bad thing is that I've liked every CC I've smoked. So now that the first box is bought. Well... you all know where this path leads.
> 
> Thread restored and back on course.


.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

S&W said:


> Okay I drifted the thread so I'll get it back on course...
> Last week was my 55th B-day- so full of liquid courage and figuring my wife wouldn't fuss too much on my birthday I ordered my first CC's. The main thing I've learned from you guys is to smoke what you like. I'd had one of these before that I really liked and was enjoying another one that day. So I went for it.
> The good/bad thing is that I've liked every CC I've smoked. So now that the first box is bought. Well... you all know where this path leads.
> 
> Thread restored and back on course.


Happy belated Birthday.:vs_cool:
Always remember much easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.:vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy belated Birthday.:vs_cool:
> Always remember much easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.:vs_laugh:


I have been told that I have used up all of my "forgiveness"!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## S&W

haegejc said:


> I have been told that I have used up all of my "forgiveness"!! :vs_laugh:


I was a little vague on info to my wife when I ordered. I'll find out how much forgiveness I have left when the credit card bill hits...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Giving these a try


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> I have been told that I have used up all of my "forgiveness"!! :vs_laugh:


Both my ex wives used to say that to me all the time.
It got to be common place after a while.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

S&W said:


> Okay I drifted the thread so I'll get it back on course...
> 
> Last week was my 55th B-day- so full of liquid courage and figuring my wife wouldn't fuss too much on my birthday I ordered my first CC's. The main thing I've learned from you guys is to smoke what you like. I'd had one of these before that I really liked and was enjoying another one that day. So I went for it.
> 
> The good/bad thing is that I've liked every CC I've smoked. So now that the first box is bought. Well... you all know where this path leads.
> 
> Thread restored and back on course.


These are quite tasty. This is the cigar I chose to smoke in the LCDH inside Harrod's in London. Good sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Popped these guys into the freezer last night

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Well done @Ewood. 
My Epi 2 from '14 are now like cane sugar with twang.


----------



## Olecharlie

S&W said:


> Okay I drifted the thread so I'll get it back on course...
> Last week was my 55th B-day- so full of liquid courage and figuring my wife wouldn't fuss too much on my birthday I ordered my first CC's. The main thing I've learned from you guys is to smoke what you like. I'd had one of these before that I really liked and was enjoying another one that day. So I went for it.
> The good/bad thing is that I've liked every CC I've smoked. So now that the first box is bought. Well... you all know where this path leads.
> 
> Thread restored and back on course.


Congratulations on the Birthday and on the "First" cc purchase. Oh it won't be the last one of either lol! My BDay was the 21st and I'm still purchasing cigars. I tell my wife I'm stocking up for retirement. The best part is my wife is pretty understanding.


----------



## BobP

I take the crappiest pictures. They sure do smell good though. Left two out for data research, the rest went into the freezer.


----------



## lex61

BobP said:


> I take the crappiest pictures. They sure do smell good though. Left two out for data research, the rest went into the freezer.


What, you got scratch n sniff pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobP

lex61 said:


> What, you got scratch n sniff pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Scratch and sniff pictures would have saved me some money in regards to cigars, and wives.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


BobP said:


> Scratch and sniff pictures would have saved me some money in regards to cigars, and wives.


----------



## Olecharlie

Arrived in 7 days! Top box all Vintage from 2013. Bottom box May 18. All double bagged and in the freezer!


----------



## haegejc

Today's delivery. Down for a cold rest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Them snakes are great and they don't bite.
:vs_laugh:
Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Ewood

Some RASCC and BPC. Will be my last boxes for awhile unless I find a killer deal on some BBF 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

These are going into the tupperdor, while the rest go into cold storage.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been patiently waiting for the cabinets of 50 Partagas Shorts to be around. These are always great little sticks. Now the wait. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been patiently waiting for the cabinets of 50 Partagas Shorts to be around. These are always great little sticks. Now the wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They usually pop up around the holidays. I am waiting myself.:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

Mr. Lopez was next on my list...


----------



## Champagne InHand

S&W said:


> Mr. Lopez was next on my list...


Let them have some good rest. With that these are very underrated cigars that I really like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Happy Friday!!! New sticks came in today ☺


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wow. My Partagas cabinet of 50 shorts arrived in record time. The box is in the freezer now but my first from
MAR 19. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

My latest...as in today...


----------



## msmith1986

Thriftys came in today. So cheap and delicious.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

George007 said:


> Happy Friday!!! New sticks came in today ☺


Nice, waiting for my short no2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## g1k

I had these waiting on my desk at work today when I returned from lunch. They're in the cold/freeze/cold cycle now, then into a storage tupper.










The HUHC's has a little bit of damage and some white mold starting. Hopefully they can be salvaged.

Ryan


----------



## S&W

This month's CC purchase.


----------



## msmith1986

A split with a brother. Sep 18.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

msmith1986 said:


> A split with a brother. Sep 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


How's this Punch 48?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly

Montecristo Petite No.2

















I will let them sit for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver702

Nice little cohida sampler









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Flawlessly said:


> How's this Punch 48?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure yet, letting them acclimate a while first. I'm not gonna smoke them right away like Quints, lol. I don't buy many non-thrifty CCs, so these will be rare occasion for me to smoke.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Some winter smokes ( shorter vitolas) arrived today

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Some winter smokes ( shorter vitolas) arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Them's sure is some purdy seegars! :wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo Petit Tubos EPM OCT 18.

I know, I know. It's just a #4 in a tin can. But hey, I like #4's... and tin cans.


----------



## Flawlessly

Got a box of Short Churchill
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Shaver702 said:


> Nice little cohida sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice indeed Sir!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Part of my latest order Partagas Habaneros


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 262508
> 
> Part of my latest order Partagas Habaneros


Great way to start the day out right with a cup o' coffee.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> Great way to start the day out right with a cup o' coffee.


I've been waiting for these to go on sale I never tried them but I ordered 3 anyway I haven't met a partagas I didn't like yet so I took the chance


----------



## poppajon75

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I've been waiting for these to go on sale I never tried them but I ordered 3 anyway I haven't met a partagas I didn't like yet so I took the chance


Being a Parti fan already, you won't be disappointed. Great quickies IMO.

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

poppajon75 said:


> Being a Parti fan already, you won't be disappointed. Great quickies IMO.
> 
> Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


Thanks I'm excited to try them the price of them makes me even happier lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I've been waiting for these to go on sale I never tried them but I ordered 3 anyway I haven't met a partagas I didn't like yet so I took the chance


I will say this; the last box I got was just average at first and I sorta' switched my focus to Aristocrats instead. But with about 3 years on 'em now they are really outstanding. That's not to say you should bury them all. But I think you'll be very happy you stacked up enough to (presumably) make 'em last a while.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> I will say this; the last box I got was just average at first and I sorta' switched my focus to Aristocrats instead. But with about 3 years on 'em now they are really outstanding. That's not to say you should bury them all. But I think you'll be very happy you stacked up enough to (presumably) make 'em last a while.


If I catch them on sale again i'll definitely rack up some more i'll stash 2 of these for now and keep the other in my regular rotation cooler i'm hoping to catch the aristocrats on sale soon too


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Partagas habaneros and Rafael Gonzalez
Perlas


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Sorry it was upside down lol hopefully this 1 is right


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 262618
> 
> Sorry it was upside down lol hopefully this 1 is right


Damn those look yummy!
Your on your way. :vs_cool:
Be careful you might turn into a Party Whore like yours truly. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn those look yummy!
> Your on your way. :vs_cool:
> Be careful you might turn into a Party Whore like yours truly. :vs_laugh:


Lmao I think it's too late for me I already tried close to half of the sizes they make and I like em all I'm pretty sure i'll like the rest so i'm already there lol


----------



## msmith1986

Aristocrats and Coronitas


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Connossieur A


----------



## Ewood

Punch punch punch on clearance for the island price. Thoughts on these vets? I know not a top smoke around here but heard they are best they've been in years
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ewood said:


> Punch punch punch on clearance for the island price. Thoughts on these vets? I know not a top smoke around here but heard they are best they've been in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They used to be my to go stick before they changed the blend around 07 or so.:vs_mad:
That being said i have in the passed 4-5 years grabbed a box here and there. :wink2:
Not what they used to be IMHO.
None the less a pleasant easy smoking SEEGAR.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

H upmann magnum 54 and Trinidad vigia


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero y hermano favoritos and nacionales


----------



## lex61

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 263848
> 
> 
> H upmann magnum 54 and Trinidad vigia


I recognize that shipment. Was your guess close?


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

lex61 said:


> I recognize that shipment. Was your guess close?


I guessed the 54 but I changed it I was so mad and the other one I was nowhere close I didn't think they would do trinidads but i'm real happy because I always wanted to try them I been waiting for them to go on sale cuz they are a little out my price range did you guess them


----------



## lex61

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I guessed the 54 but I changed it I was so mad and the other one I was nowhere close I didn't think they would do trinidads but i'm real happy because I always wanted to try them I been waiting for them to go on sale cuz they are a little out my price range did you guess them


No, I missed on both, but I'm anxious to try both. Agree 100% about Trinidads. Enjoy!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

lex61 said:


> No, I missed on both, but I'm anxious to try both. Agree 100% about Trinidads. Enjoy!


I'm def stocking up everytime they do that and it's fun guessing I can't wait to try them thanks I hope you enjoy them as well


----------



## Bird-Dog

I haven't got mine yet (Edit: Arrived later the same afternoon,  TPO NOV 18 Trinidad Vigia), though I'm pretty happy seeing the Trini's. Been wanting to try them, but was put off by the price.

I only did the lower one and guessed Monte Petit #2's. List price on a 25-ct box lined up nicely with the stated discount.

Still, I should have learned my lesson the last time, and looked at lower count boxes. They did a Mystery Box for $89 back in May. I was figuring on a 25er of some sort of PC's or such. So, I did a contest on another forum, just for fun, promising a 5er to the first person to guess what I'd receive. Didn't think to add an out-clause in case it wasn't a 25/box. Sure 'nuff, someone guessed a 10er of H.Upmann Royal Robustos and that's what came in. So instead of a bargain, I ended up with a 5er of HURR's at double the cost!
:kicknuts:

Between that and the % off, it would have made guessing the Vigias a lot easier. Doh! :doh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> I haven't got mine yet, though I'm pretty happy seeing the Trini's. Been wanting to try them, but was put off by the price.
> 
> I only did the lower one and guessed Monte Petit #2's. List price on a 25-ct box lined up nicely with the stated discount.
> 
> Still, I should have learned my lesson the last time, and looked at lower count boxes. They did a Mystery Box for $89 back in May. I was figuring on a 25er of some sort of PC's or such. So, I did a contest on another forum, just for fun, promising a 5er to the first person to guess what I'd receive. Didn't think to add an out-clause in case it wasn't a 25/box. Sure 'nuff, someone guessed a 10er of H.Upmann Royal Robustos and that's what came in. So instead of a bargain, I ended up with a 5er of HURR's at double the cost!
> :kicknuts:
> 
> Between that and the % off, it would have made guessing the Vigias a lot easier. Doh! :doh:


I wonder how many people guessed it


----------



## lex61

I guessed Bolivar RC for the cheap ones. Can’t remember my expensive guess. Either way I’m happy. Plus quickest delivery I’ve had from these guys.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

lex61 said:


> I guessed Bolivar RC for the cheap ones. Can't remember my expensive guess. Either way I'm happy. Plus quickest delivery I've had from these guys.


Lmao I guessed the same thing for the cheaper one and I changed the magnum to upmann royal robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I haven't got mine yet (Edit: Arrived later the same afternoon,  TPO NOV 18 Trinidad Vigia), though I'm pretty happy seeing the Trini's. Been wanting to try them, but was put off by the price.
> 
> I only did the lower one and guessed Monte Petit #2's. List price on a 25-ct box lined up nicely with the stated discount.
> 
> Still, I should have learned my lesson the last time, and looked at lower count boxes. They did a Mystery Box for $89 back in May. I was figuring on a 25er of some sort of PC's or such. So, I did a contest on another forum, just for fun, promising a 5er to the first person to guess what I'd receive. Didn't think to add an out-clause in case it wasn't a 25/box. Sure 'nuff, someone guessed a 10er of H.Upmann Royal Robustos and that's what came in. So instead of a bargain, I ended up with a 5er of HURR's at double the cost!
> :kicknuts:
> 
> Between that and the % off, it would have made guessing the Vigias a lot easier. Doh! :doh:


The Trini's are okay IMHO.
To be honest at 185 for 12.
$15.50 a stick by today's standards.
I remember when you could get Coro's for less than that.
And boy now that's a SEEGAR!:vs_cool:


----------



## Flawlessly

Some boxes arrived after 3 weeks























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice Grab!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

5x5 HdM Le Hoyo du Prince PTS OCT 06









Gonna' have to try one of these ROTT


----------



## Flawlessly

curmudgeonista said:


> 5x5 HdM Le Hoyo du Prince PTS OCT 06
> 
> View attachment 264426
> 
> 
> Gonna' have to try one of these ROTT


[email protected] that's a jackpot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> 5x5 HdM Le Hoyo du Prince PTS OCT 06
> 
> View attachment 264426
> 
> 
> Gonna' have to try one of these ROTT


Did you order a specific box code and actually get it or get lucky somewhere else?

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Did you order a specific box code and actually get it or get lucky somewhere else?
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Email promo noted 2006 production, but not the full factory code (not that I would have recognized it from back then anyway).

As has recently been discussed, with no history of how or where they've been stored there's some risk involved in buying vintage stock even from a trusted source. but the price was right and I figured "now or never" (discontinued 2017). Got lucky! Smoking one one ROTT as I type and it's outstanding! Not sure why I never tried one of these before. Seems to be a common theme with me and a lot of 40-something RG's. By the time I get on-board they delete 'em... Boli Gold Metals & Coronas Extra, Dip 1's, 3's & 4's, etc...

Just went back to see if there are any more left. No such luck, even though they took less than two-weeks to arrive. Oh well!


----------



## Bigjohn

curmudgeonista said:


> 5x5 HdM Le Hoyo du Prince PTS OCT 06
> 
> View attachment 264426
> 
> 
> Gonna' have to try one of these ROTT


Very impressive! Drooling a little......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvorbrodt

Another test order came in today and Yet another I got tracking for just cleared customs 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

a few boxes landed today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Another test order came in today and Yet another I got tracking for just cleared customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CgarDann said:


> a few boxes landed today


Nice!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just scored some black Friday deals.
PSD#6 at $111 a box of 20.
I made a pig of myself the Party Whore that i am.:vs_laugh:
I grabbed 3 boxes.
Christmas is almost here.
These are great handouts at parties.:wink2:
Peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just scored some black Friday deals.
> PSD#6 at $111 a box of 20.
> I made a pig of myself the Party Whore that i am.:vs_laugh:
> I grabbed 3 boxes.
> Christmas is almost here.
> These are great handouts at parties.:wink2:
> Peace!:vs_cool:


I need to start looking around for more sources I didn't see that deal on any of my places I like the little 5 packs they come in they are the coolest little boxes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I need to start looking around for more sources I didn't see that deal on any of my places I like the little 5 packs they come in they are the coolest little boxes


They are not 5 packs.
They are a wooden box of 20.
Google it you will see what i mean.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

I ordered a 5x5 pack a couple months ago the little boxes are so cool



TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are not 5 packs.
> They are a wooden box of 20.
> Google it you will see what i mean.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 264808
> 
> I ordered a 5x5 pack a couple months ago the little boxes are so cool


They are cute for sure.:vs_laugh:
But i am a Party Whore and those would only tease me.:vs_laugh:
The pic i just posted is the one i am referring to.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are cute for sure.:vs_laugh:
> But i am a Party Whore and those would only tease me.:vs_laugh:
> The pic i just posted is the one i am referring to.:vs_cool:


Lol yea I know how you feel I only ordered 5 of those little boxes I should have ordered more


----------



## haegejc

Split with a friend.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nice and dark how I like them. Second box of 3 coming in on these. Gotta love the sale price:wink2:
edit: was going in for another but when I looked they were listed as the same sale price but when you put them in your cart it was an updated price 

(i know Tony has his nose pressed against the screen doing a major inhale right now):vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Perfecto Dave said:


> Nice and dark how I like them. Second box of 3 coming in on these. Gotta love the sale price:wink2:
> edit: was going in for another but when I looked they were listed as the same sale price but when you put them in your cart it was an updated price
> 
> (i know Tony has his nose pressed against the screen doing a major inhale right now):vs_laugh:


I was so tempted to get a cab good thing I didn't they had boxes of 25 even cheaper for black friday


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I was so tempted to get a cab good thing I didn't they had boxes of 25 even cheaper for black friday


Cheaper than 4$ a stick? :serious:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Perfecto Dave said:


> Cheaper than 4$ a stick? :serious:


Yea they were 85 for a 25 box I wish I was able to grab more but the way my bank account is set up I was only able to get 2 boxes


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Yea they were 85 for a 25 box I wish I was able to grab more but the way my bank account is set up I was only able to get 2 boxes


Smokin.........
That's what I get for eating too much and not paying attention :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Perfecto Dave said:


> Smokin.........
> That's what I get for eating too much and not paying attention :vs_laugh:


Lmao don't worry I thought 200 was a great price i'm just mad I got 6 boxes for 110 each and thought I was getting away with the deal of a lifetime lol the first shorts I bought was a cab for 252 I learned alot since then lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Nice and dark how I like them. Second box of 3 coming in on these. Gotta love the sale price:wink2:
> edit: was going in for another but when I looked they were listed as the same sale price but when you put them in your cart it was an updated price
> 
> (i know Tony has his nose pressed against the screen doing a major inhale right now):vs_laugh:


Damn they look almost as good naked.
As Pam Anderson back in the 80's.
And i bet they smell just as good too. :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn they look almost as good naked.
> As Pam Anderson back in the 80's.
> And i bet they smell just as good too. :grin2:


you smelled pam anderson?


----------



## Rondo

I thought everyone did. 
I think I still do. 
Such a skeevatz.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> you smelled pam anderson?


Its a long story.:wink2:
Yes i did :grin2:
Remember she was the tool time girl.
I met Tim Allen as well. I was one of the stage hands on the show. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> I thought everyone did.
> I think I still do.
> Such a skeevatz.
> 
> View attachment 264874


Hardly a fair picture. :vs_unimpressed:
What is she in her 50's there.
After Hep C and all those Tommy lee Junkie injections. :vs_laugh:
Damn shame what she became.
Breaks my heart every-time i think about it. :vs_cool:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Came in today. Another successful test run ;-) time to start ordering cabinets 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its a long story.:wink2:
> Yes i did :grin2:
> Remember she was the tool time girl.
> I met Tim Allen as well. I was one of the stage hands on the show. :vs_cool:


man....do tell...we got time :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> man....do tell...we got time :smile2:


You really are a gossip columnist.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigjohn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its a long story.:wink2:
> 
> Yes i did :grin2:
> 
> Remember she was the tool time girl.
> 
> I met Tim Allen as well. I was one of the stage hands on the show. :vs_cool:


That's impressive, I loved that show! I met Drew Barrymore and Ted Danson, not nearly as cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvorbrodt

Two 6-stick boxes came in today as well as a very generous 18 cigar (all aged with oldest being from 1999!!!) bomb an old friend prepared for me! Humidor is starting to look... full :-D


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I was so tempted to get a cab good thing I didn't they had boxes of 25 even cheaper for black friday


There is a thought that the cigars when it comes to Partagas Shorts, with many believing the quality/look of cabinets are a bit worth grabbing the cabinets when the new cabinets pop up.

Great sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Champagne InHand said:


> There is a thought that the cigars when it comes to Partagas Shorts, with many believing the quality/look of cabinets are a bit worth grabbing the cabinets when the new cabinets pop up.
> 
> Great sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the same I never had a problem with any of the shorts in the cab but sometimes the price difference is a killer


----------



## haegejc

Took advantage of a sale on singles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Some lovely aged Por Larranagas


----------



## jmt8706

CgarDann said:


> Some lovely aged Por Larranagas


Wow! 2015, what a snag! :surprise:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Two 6-stick boxes came in today as well as a very generous 18 cigar (all aged with oldest being from 1999!!!) bomb an old friend prepared for me! Humidor is starting to look... full :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Coronas junior I have a feeling I should have gotten more than 1 box


----------



## Ewood

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 265340
> 
> 
> Coronas junior I have a feeling I should have gotten more than 1 box


Those look nice. What year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Ewood said:


> Those look nice. What year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're still babies MSU apr 19


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Partagas shorts


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 265428
> 
> Partagas shorts


YOUR A PARTY WHORE !
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

ENJOY!


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> YOUR A PARTY WHORE !
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> ENJOY!


Ha was wondering when you were gonna see those beauties! The Party Whore you are lol

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> YOUR A PARTY WHORE !
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> ENJOY!


Lol yea I definitely am I had my eye on chicos for a while but i'm worried because of all the mixed reviews but i'm thinking i'm gonna have to take the chance


----------



## mvorbrodt

Just in. Shipped Monday. Arrived today. 6 days door to door. Incredible 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ugh. It’s time for the semi-annual purchase to stock a n short sticks. 
3 tins (5x5) of Montecristo medio corona and
2 tins (5x5) of the HUHC. 

I’ve never bought tins before but prices were good. I go through way too many of these, but I love both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Just in. Shipped Monday. Arrived today. 6 days door to door. Incredible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you can start your comparisons.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Super partagas


----------



## Flawlessly

Cohiba Robustos just arrived... yeah! 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Flawlessly said:


> Cohiba Robustos just arrived... yeah!
> 
> View attachment 265868
> 
> 
> View attachment 265870
> 
> 
> View attachment 265872
> 
> 
> View attachment 265874
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Old buddy, old pal.. I'll be over in the summer to give you a hand with those..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Bigjohn

Flawlessly said:


> Cohiba Robustos just arrived... yeah!
> 
> View attachment 265868
> 
> 
> View attachment 265870
> 
> 
> View attachment 265872
> 
> 
> View attachment 265874
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man o man!! That a beauty right there, I am certainly drooling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

picked up some stocking stuffers for a few friends. Box code EOT MAR 2016


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> picked up some stocking stuffers for a few friends. Box code EOT MAR 2016


Very nice!
Merry Christmas Bill!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Delicias this was a test buy from a vendor i'm pretty sure alot of people use


----------



## Barry12321

Small Christmas purchase for my broke @$$


----------



## tacket

Been lurking, but got a nice gift from the wife over Xmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Barry12321 said:


> Small Christmas purchase for my broke @$$


Money well spent


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Barry12321 said:


> Small Christmas purchase for my broke @$$


Very Nice enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

Nothing earth shattering....But my first box buy on this side of things. Starting on the cheaper end of the scale to get my feet wet, then I'll start ramping up things as money allows. 
I was surprised how fast they got here, ordered on 12/24. I figured it would take longer with the holidays.
My mail carrier spied the word "Cigars" on the declaration label and we got to talking. Never knew he smoked cigars, so I gave him a couple to try.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My final tins of MMC arrived today and off into the freezer. These came Friday do I'm taking them out of the freezer and off to the tupperdor of small habanos.

So this is my first time getting tins, minus some Vegueros. Do they need special care or attention compared to dress boxes or cabs?

I've always been leery about tubos or metal as I've had a few tubos with mold.

Codes. SMA MAY-18 on MMCs
BRE ABR 19 for the HUHCs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> My final tins of MMC arrived today and off into the freezer. These came Friday do I'm taking them out of the freezer and off to the tupperdor of small habanos.
> 
> So this is my first time getting tins, minus some Vegueros. Do they need special care or attention compared to dress boxes or cabs?
> 
> I've always been leery about tubos or metal as I've had a few tubos with mold.
> 
> Codes. SMA MAY-18 on MMCs
> BRE ABR 19 for the HUHCs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would take them out of the tins.
But that's just me i guess.
I would imagine like tubo's check for mold occasionally.
And because of the lack of air circulation.
The aging process will be much slower.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The aging process will be much slower.:vs_cool:


Haha
It's Dave. Those crack sticks will only get old if he gets kidnapped or worse.


----------



## tacket

Me too on the MMC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

tacket said:


> Me too on the MMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Haha
> It's Dave. Those crack sticks will only get old if he gets kidnapped or worse.


I love the new avatar.
What a great pic!
Happy New Year Ron:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I do think I will remove them from the tins. I did that with the Vegueros too. The Montecristo is more puzzling. There is white cardboard inside the box to fan out the 5 x 5. Then the top of the tin slides off. 

I’ll probably put them down in another old dress box or pack them NZ alongside other CCs that lay side by side in a smaller tupp. 

Thanks for the info. 

Ron is correct. I was down to just 3 boxes of the HUHC , and just adding 50 sticks acts like a small bump on the road. These are much too easy to burn over and over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoy bro gonna be wet this weekend.
But temps in the high 50's to low 60's!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chicos I hope I like them


----------



## tacket

Continuing my exploration of the short smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 267608
> 
> Chicos I hope I like them


Wow and i thought i was a Party Whore!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow and i thought i was a Party Whore!:vs_laugh:


Lmao it's definitely safe to say i'm a big party whore these chicos are sooo good lol I was definitely surprised how good they were I wanna get 7 more boxes but my bank account isn't allowing me at the moment


----------



## Bird-Dog

First of the Centrofinos and another tin of Mananitas...


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Delicias


----------



## superman0234

BCJ


----------



## superman0234

JL1's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

superman0234 said:


> BCJ





superman0234 said:


> JL1's


That's why your the man of steel.:vs_laugh:
Great Haul!
Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## superman0234

BCJ i smoked a day after getting them. What a firecracker! Had to break out the soda cause it had me getting dizzy after only 20 minutes. The JL1s are gonna have a nice long rest till the weather allows for a cigar of that size, but they perfumed the aire with hay and deep honey. I had my face in that box for a good while before they went into the freezer


----------



## tacket

superman0234 said:


> BCJ i smoked a day after getting them. What a firecracker! Had to break out the soda cause it had me getting dizzy after only 20 minutes. The JL1s are gonna have a nice long rest till the weather allows for a cigar of that size, but they perfumed the aire with hay and deep honey. I had my face in that box for a good while before they went into the freezer


I smoked half my box of BCJ and found at least my box (FEB17) to be the absolute strongest and sharpest of the current production minutos. I'm setting the rest of the box down for another 2-3 years see if they smoothen down some of those rougher edges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:










H&F sticker always looks great on a box of cigars. Certainly better than seeing pictures of the hazards of smoking...


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Magnum 54


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chicos


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Seleccion piramides an early Valentine's present


----------



## Barry12321

Party Lusi and Trinidad Reyes


----------



## tacket

Probably shoulda bought more boxes of these.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Nothing better after working in the rain most the day than coming home to a overseas box sitting on the kitchen table...... D #4 and a Reyes now in the freezer.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nuttins better than a twofer sale! :wink2:


----------



## Scap

Perfecto Dave said:


> Nuttins better than a twofer sale! :wink2:


Now I wish I did too!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Petit coronas another somewhat early Valentine's present


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Little monsters......*

At almost island prices they're hard to pass up.....


----------



## tacket

Some things arrived. An awesome robusto sampler:










And a couple boxes of Delicias for splits:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rafael Gonzalez 88's


----------



## WABOOM

Oooohhh. Nice! Those look intriguing.
Does the lid say to "enjoy fresh or mature for at least 1 year" ?


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> Oooohhh. Nice! Those look intriguing.
> Does the lid say to "enjoy fresh or mature for at least 1 year" ?


Yep, the box is the same as regular production Rafael Gonzalez.

In today, two boxes of Monte #4's, both REG JUN 19.


----------



## BobP

curmudgeonista said:


> Rafael Gonzalez 88's
> 
> View attachment 270438


Those look great. I haven't been smoking much, and was flip flopping around trying to decide whether or not to buy those. Of course, after I saw your picture I regret my decision of not buying now.


----------



## Bird-Dog

BobP said:


> Those look great. I haven't been smoking much, and was flip flopping around trying to decide whether or not to buy those. Of course, after I saw your picture I regret my decision of not buying now.


IDK, the reports I heard from some guys I trust to know which way is up weren't exactly glowing (after I'd already ordered). I think I'm gonna' have to give the 88's a few more years to mature. That is, if I can resist the temptation. They are awful pretty, after all. :hmm:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


As always excellent Bob. :vs_cool:
Next time please let them pose naked.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Small club coronas 2 different colors this should be interesting


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Small club coronas 2 different colors this should be interesting


I'll be curious to hear your comparison. I've had this a number of times with otherwise identical cigars (even same box code) and generally find a distinct difference between the two..


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> I'll be curious to hear your comparison. I've had this a number of times with otherwise identical cigars (even same box code) and generally find a distinct difference between the two..


It happened to me with some shorts I ordered same box code different shades I did notice the lighter ones usually aren't as strong not by much tho and are a lil smoother when I retrohale i'll see if I find the same with these i'm really looking forward to smoking them


----------



## tacket

Some things showed up today, most destined for splitsville.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

tacket said:


> Some things showed up today, most destined for splitsville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blasphemy. Crack sticks are my staple 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

LGC Serie D No.5 - 2017 Regional for Spain


----------



## Scap

curmudgeonista said:


> LGC Serie D No.5 - 2017 Regional for Spain
> 
> View attachment 271558


Those certainly don't belong in a trash can. Glad you're able to appropriately enjoy them :vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Those certainly don't belong in a trash can. Glad you're able to appropriately enjoy them :vs_laugh:


but...but...nc are so much better :smile2:


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> but...but...nc are so much better :smile2:


I can't even come up with anything witty to come back at that...lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> Those certainly don't belong in a trash can. Glad you're able to appropriately enjoy them :vs_laugh:


I'm thinking it's some NC's that are going to have to hit the round file. I've got another cab/50 of Shorts in the air and my eye on a few more things. TEOTWAWKI is finally here!

For real... it's The End Of The *Wineador* As We Know It. :vs_OMG:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm thinking it's some NC's that are going to have to hit the round file. I've got another cab/50 of Shorts in the air and my eye on a few more things. TEOTWAWKI is finally here!
> 
> For real... it's The End Of The *Wineador* As We Know It. :vs_OMG:


https://www.ebay.com/i/371216565681...gkKbzBjYR0d1V8BbF62CQ4WUiQKMMl5ntx1BoCBloQAvD :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> but...but...nc are so much better :smile2:





Scap said:


> I can't even come up with anything witty to come back at that...lol







:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> LGC Serie D No.5 - 2017 Regional for Spain
> 
> View attachment 271558


At the prices they are offering them for.
A good buy if you wanna try something.
And not go for a lot of loot in the process.
That being said i glanced at them.
And declined i personally have never cared for the marca.
Very vegital reminds me of a celery stick.
That being said i hope you enjoy them.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> LGC Serie D No.5 - 2017 Regional for Spain
> 
> View attachment 271558


Didn't know you chased the double bands..

Or do just have so many of the norm, now you're branching out.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Didn't know you chased the double bands..
> 
> Or do just have so many of the norm, now you're branching out.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Considering I have reached the limits of my advanced degree in Tetris and am just about slap outta' space for normal size boxes, what I was really attracted to was the oh-so-slim 10-count packaging. :vs_laugh:

Seriously, I don't normally chase double-bands. But a couple of things came along lately at sale prices that seemed slightly less inflated than usual. I'll smoke a few of them, for sure. But, they're more important as trade goods. As you know, some of the "off site" fellas we know just yawn at most regular production cigars when we do super-secret private trades. :wink2:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Small club coronas again 2 different shades these are a lil darker than the last ones


----------



## Salty

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 271624
> 
> Small club coronas again 2 different shades these are a lil darker than the last ones


I just got a couple boxes of these as well. I have heard that they are good ROTT, but I am gonna let them sit for a spell. I have to say, I sat for about 10 mins with my nose buried in the box inhaling the beguiling aroma of these little gems. Smelled so good I almost ate one. Well done sir.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Salty said:


> I just got a couple boxes of these as well. I have heard that they are good ROTT, but I am gonna let them sit for a spell. I have to say, I sat for about 10 mins with my nose buried in the box inhaling the beguiling aroma of these little gems. Smelled so good I almost ate one. Well done sir.


Lol I just smoked 1 of the ones I got Saturday I couldn't wait any longer it was pretty good i'm glad I got 4 boxes I wish I could have gotten more but i'll wait till I see them on sale again they are definitely worth stocking up on


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Lol I just smoked 1 of the ones I got Saturday I couldn't wait any longer it was pretty good i'm glad I got 4 boxes I wish I could have gotten more but i'll wait till I see them on sale again they are definitely worth stocking up on


Glad you are enjoying them, they have always been hit or miss for me.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Glad you are enjoying them, they have always been hit or miss for me.:vs_cool:


That was my first time trying them we'll see how the rest go hopefully they're all as good


----------



## Bird-Dog

Shorts... UBM JUL 17


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These landed yesterday.
I am not posting them because they are any thing special. What they are is a great budget smoke.
I am also posting them so you may see what i mean about cigars stored in cardboard.
These were very well stored which is visible by their nice oily wrappers.
The cigar oils have penetrated or rather permeated the cardboard what a waste.
Also notice the age these are considered vintage by many :vs_laugh:
Many times you will get great age on cigars stored in cardboard.
Quite frankly because no one wants them.
These will skip the freezer IMHO if beetles were gonna hatch they would have did it years ago.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> These landed yesterday.
> 
> I am not posting them because they are any thing special. What they are is a great budget smoke.
> 
> I am also posting them so you may see what i mean about cigars stored in cardboard.
> 
> These were very well stored which is visible by their nice oily wrappers.
> 
> The cigar oils have penetrated or rather permeated the cardboard what a waste.
> 
> Also notice the age these are considered vintage by many :vs_laugh:
> 
> Many times you will get great age on cigars stored in cardboard.
> 
> Quite frankly because no one wants them.
> 
> These will skip the freezer IMHO if beetles were gonna hatch they would have did it years ago.:vs_cool:


Love these. But I can't shake the feeling I'm getting ripped off. I know I'm not but the 16ct boxing gets me everytime. I know price/ cigar is still inexpensive but I guess I've got issues.. lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## OldGringo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> These landed yesterday.
> I am not posting them because they are any thing special. What they are is a great budget smoke.
> I am also posting them so you may see what i mean about cigars stored in cardboard.
> These were very well stored which is visible by their nice oily wrappers.
> The cigar oils have penetrated or rather permeated the cardboard what a waste.
> Also notice the age these are considered vintage by many :vs_laugh:
> Many times you will get great age on cigars stored in cardboard.
> Quite frankly because no one wants them.
> These will skip the freezer IMHO if beetles were gonna hatch they would have did it years ago.:vs_cool:


You rascal! I just checked an online shop and they were sold out. That warrants one demerit in my book! :vs_unimpressed:
Have a killer weekend.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nice score and budget smoke for a changeup in the daily routine. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OldGringo said:


> You rascal! I just checked an online shop and they were sold out. That warrants one demerit in my book! :vs_unimpressed:
> Have a killer weekend.


You didn't miss a thing.
There is nothing to them IMHO.
The weather is getting real nice here in the north east.
Starting to pull cars out of storage.
BBQ's etc these will be yard and socializing gars.
Because we are so into the moment.
The cigar does not really matter!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Box split with a friend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Box split with a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Enjoy!
Best regards Tony:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Today's mail call. Got stink eye from the wife when she got home. Vacuum sealed them but forgot to hide them in the garage freezer.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

haegejc said:


> Today's mail call. Got stink eye from the wife when she got home. Vacuum sealed them but forgot to hide them in the garage freezer.


Didn't you tell her there were only three cigars in the box?

BTW, the most recent Culebras I've smoked were from an MSU ABR 18 box and were really, really outstanding. Devilishly good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Today's mail call. Got stink eye from the wife when she got home. Vacuum sealed them but forgot to hide them in the garage freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know those are great with friends enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Didn't you tell her there were only three cigars in the box?
> 
> BTW, the most recent Culebras I've smoked were from an MSU ABR 18 box and were really, really outstanding. Devilishly good!
> 
> View attachment 272226


One of my favorite episodes.
Burgess Meredith was on quite a few episodes.
I have the whole series i think i will watch it sometime over the weekend.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> One of my favorite episodes.
> Burgess Meredith was on quite a few episodes.
> I have the whole series i think i will watch it sometime over the weekend.:vs_cool:


IMDB says he was only in 4 episodes...but still worth the watch. Those were some great episodes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You didn't miss a thing.
> 
> There is nothing to them IMHO.
> 
> The weather is getting real nice here in the north east.
> 
> Starting to pull cars out of storage.
> 
> BBQ's etc these will be yard and socializing gars.
> 
> Because we are so into the moment.
> 
> The cigar does not really matter!:vs_cool:


You are friggin' killing me. We had driving snow this evening. It's supposed to get better soon but last week was insane, teens and 50F. Can't make up its mind this upstate Winter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> IMDB says he was only in 4 episodes...but still worth the watch. Those were some great episodes.


The two actors that come to mind that appeared in the most episodes of The Twilight Zone are Burgess Meredith and Jack Klugman who each appeared in four episodes.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Scap But don't take my word for it i just Googled it! :wink2:

https://rodserling.com/faq-items/do...ght-zone-i-know-some-are-now-big-movie-stars/


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @Scap But don't take my word for it i just Googled it! :wink2:
> 
> https://rodserling.com/faq-items/do...ght-zone-i-know-some-are-now-big-movie-stars/


Never doubted you.
I liked the episode with Shatner in the diner playing the Magic 8 Ball type machine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Never doubted you.
> I liked the episode with Shatner in the diner playing the Magic 8 Ball type machine.


One of my favorites along with the one on the airplane. With the monster on the wing only he can see.:wink2:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> One of my favorites along with the one on the airplane. With the monster on the wing only he can see.:wink2:


John Lithgow, right? Or was his version a remake?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> John Lithgow, right? Or was his version a remake?


Lithgow was the Remake that was 1983 the original with Shatner was 1963. :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know those are great with friends enjoy!:vs_cool:


I agree Tony. Plus they really smoke well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

A week longer than normal.....But worth the wait.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@ForMud I knew it Party Whore :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
Enjoy Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @ForMud I knew it Party Whore :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> Enjoy Bro!:vs_cool:


Just following your lead.....:grin2:


----------



## lex61

Hoping September was a vintage month


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lex61 said:


> Hoping September was a vintage month


Sure was i was born on September 19th :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## tarheel7734

Friend did a box split with me. Lost one of the Churchills to a great guy running our front desk. Thought he was going to smell one but he licked it. A few extras he included for me to try. I am pretty excited as never had a Ryj churchill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForMud said:


> Just following your lead.....:grin2:


:wink2::grin2::vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

First half a an order of cheapies on-sale. RyJ Regalias de Londres and a freebie fiver of Exquisitos. RdL's are SOM MAY 17, known to be a good factory. Oddly, I got another box with the exact same code about 6-mos ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> First half a an order of cheapies on-sale. RyJ Regalias de Londres and a freebie fiver of Exquisitos. RdL's are SOM MAY 17, known to be a good factory. Oddly, I got another box with the exact same code about 6-mos ago.
> 
> View attachment 272688


I saw that sale but passed and grabbed the Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados being the Party Whore i am.
Let us know what you think enjoy.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I saw that sale but passed and grabbed the Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados being the Party Whore i am.
> Let us know what you think enjoy.:vs_cool:


What do I think? I think they had the best price going on a couple of items I wanted to restock... and getting $50 worth of Cohibas for free made it even more of a no-brainer. :beerchug:

If you're asking what I think of the Partagas Anejados, I think I had unrealistic expectations and paid too much when they were first released. The second box I bought nearly a year later was priced more like they ought to be anyway, only slightly more than Mag46's. The fact that they're now easy to find so deeply discounted tells me I'm not the only one who thought they were way over-priced at MSRP.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> What do I think? I think they had the best price going on a couple of items I wanted to restock... and getting $50 worth of Cohibas for free made it even more of a no-brainer. :beerchug:
> 
> If you're asking what I think of the Partagas Anejados, I think I had unrealistic expectations and paid too much when they were first released. The second box I bought nearly a year later was priced more like they ought to be anyway, only slightly more than Mag46's. The fact that they're now easy to find so deeply discounted tells me I'm not the only one who thought they were way over-priced at MSRP.


I can not comment on the Partagas as i have not received them yet. That being said many partagas i find to be Fantastic. Like The PSD#6 are deeply discounted as well. I try to keep an open mind and let the cigar do the talking. Any time anything just comes out the first to purchase always pays the most. It is the nature of the beast.:wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I saw that sale but passed and grabbed the Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados being the Party Whore i am.
> Let us know what you think enjoy.:vs_cool:


Let us know ....brought a box back from the island when I visited and haven't jumped in yet.
The reviews have been all over the board. Good, Bad, Ugly....Eastwood style! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Stocking up for the apocalypse take over! 
Got a 3 box deal from the secondary market I couldn't pass on. >


----------



## ForMud

The Eagle has landed.....


----------



## Slowpokebill

This years birthday present to myself


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> This years birthday present to myself


Happy Birthday Bill Best Wishes for many more.
Those like to rest awhile Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2 boxes of SCDLH Principe :vs_cool:


----------



## the camaro show

My first CC box purchase!!


----------



## UBC03

the camaro show said:


> My first CC box purchase!!


...









Sent from my bunker


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I can not comment on the Partagas as i have not received them yet. That being said many partagas i find to be Fantastic. Like The PSD#6 are deeply discounted as well. I try to keep an open mind and let the cigar do the talking. Any time anything just comes out the first to purchase always pays the most. It is the nature of the beast.:wink2:


I know this is an old post, but all I read was "PSD #6 deeply discounted". I should stay away from the internet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> I know this is an old post, but all I read was "PSD #6 deeply discounted". I should stay away from the internet.


You and me both my friend you and me both.
Going to head over to the shop.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well worth the wait.
Smooth, powerful, Quintessential. 
:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

Royal Coronas, A couple of weeks later than normal....Nothing left in the air.


----------



## Ranger0282

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well worth the wait.
> Smooth, powerful, Quintessential.
> :vs_cool:


Oh My...I have been trying to push the like button twice but it doesn't work the way I want it to...


----------



## S&W

Ranger0282 said:


> Oh My...I have been trying to push the like button twice but it doesn't work the way I want it to...


My finger kept slipping off the Like button because of all the drool...

Very nice box of cigars!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Le Hoyo de Depute, with a kicker. Had warning labels all over everything, even the box code. They came off the wood clean, and even the slick cardboard of the 3-pk of Regattas. But not so on the paper warranty seal.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

More minutos..............:nerd2:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Some custom rolls in robusto and corona plus the fiver of Quintero Favouritos.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> More minutos..............:nerd2:


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TCstr8

Winnings from a contest.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

MrCrowley39 said:


> Some custom rolls in robusto and corona plus the fiver of Quintero Favouritos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


You, Sir, are my Hero!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Threw my hat in the ring for 50 half corona lip burners. The price was certainly right at just a few dollars off of island pricing! :wink2:
Didn't even need my stimulus check to help pay for them. >
Hoping we'll see them sometime just before Memorial day I suspect. :vs_whistle:


----------



## Pag#11

the camaro show said:


> My first CC box purchase!!


No turning back now...some do

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> No turning back now...some do
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Look who back glad to see ya!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Look who back glad to see ya!:vs_cool:


Have a little more free time at the moment with this Wuhan virus. Hope you have been good my friend. Stay safe and God Bless. Hopefully NY has seen the worst of it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Coronas Junior ETP ABR 17









Montecristo No.3 ASU MAY 18


----------



## Barry12321

ERDM Tainos Formosa Jun19. Now just gotta wait 3 years to dig into them.


----------



## CrustyCat

Barry12321 said:


> ERDM Tainos Formosa Jun19. Now just gotta wait 3 years to dig into them.


Three years?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CrustyCat said:


> Three years?


That used to be the old train of thought. Many cigars smoke very well very young these days.
Cuban tobacco has changed a lot in the past decade. Many would put them down for a minimum of 5 years before smoking them.:vs_cool:


----------



## Barry12321

I am a newbie to CC's, but heard ERDM Tainos Formosa are just not very good young, but morph into a memorable smoke after 3-5 years. I have no idea, but since these were a sizable investment (for me), I figure I can wait to get the most out of it.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> That used to be the old train of thought. Many cigars smoke very well very young these days.
> Cuban tobacco has changed a lot in the past decade. Many would put them down for a minimum of 5 years before smoking them.:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Two of five boxes have landed on 18 day turnaround
Crack Sticks and Mag 46s

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Two of five boxes have landed on 18 day turnaround
> Crack Sticks and Mag 46s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_

:vs_cool::grin2::wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Cedros de Luxe No.2 - MSA OCT 17









And a pair of sealed Sancho Panza Non-Plus - ATE MAY 18


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Just landed grabbed these last week from the secondary market.
When i thought my others where lost.
Can't have too many Seegars.
One good thing about Coronavirus.
Love the big fat stimulus check!:vs_cool:_


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Vigias
Still waiting on two other boxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:wink2::grin2::vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Last of this order landed
RASS and a couple of D4


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

A couple of new boxes of Habaneros, one of my favorite cigars with morning coffee. TEO JUL 18


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Last of this order landed
> RASS and a couple of D4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_You got class bro!
Awesome SEEGARS! Enjoy!
:vs_cool:_


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _You got class bro!
> Awesome SEEGARS! Enjoy!
> :vs_cool:_


Thanks Tony!
I knew this place would give me class someday
I'm going to go put pants on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thanks Tony!
> I knew this place would give me class someday
> I'm going to go put pants on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_And a sense of Humour!

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
_

All joking aside bro!
Its people like you that bring the class to this place!


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm going to go put pants on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LIAR!

Sent from my bunker


----------



## deke

These just arrived in time for some warmer weather. We had snow three days last week. Petit Edmundos with decent box date.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

deke said:


> These just arrived in time for some warmer weather. We had snow three days last week. Petit Edmundos with decent box date.


Nice grab enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just pulled the trigger on some Serie D # 5's.
I am a sucker for sales.
Boy if they take as long as last order.
I may have to follow your lead Dave.
Get some from Pennsylvania.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just pulled the trigger on some Serie D # 5's.
> I am a sucker for sales.
> Boy if they take as long as last order.
> I may have to follow your lead Dave.
> Get some from Pennsylvania.:vs_laugh:


"If you can't be with the one you love...love the one you're with. :wink2:
....Stephen Stills

>


----------



## Wildman9907

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just pulled the trigger on some Serie D # 5's.
> I am a sucker for sales.
> Boy if they take as long as last order.
> I may have to follow your lead Dave.
> Get some from Pennsylvania.


Being from Pennsylvania this peaked my interest


----------



## Rondo

@TonyBrooklyn I received an email from one of my overseas vendors that shipping is taking around 30 days during the plague. 
If you weren't a patient man, you wouldn't be so good at your profession. 
If you're running low, I can get a couple handfuls downstate to you:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> @TonyBrooklyn I received an email from one of my overseas vendors that shipping is taking around 30 days during the plague.
> If you weren't a patient man, you wouldn't be so good at your profession.
> If you're running low, I can get a couple handfuls downstate to you:vs_cool:


Yes i got the same email yesterday.
:vs_mad:

_I am okay for now my problem is i entertain too much.:vs_laugh:
Gotta get together this summer.:grin2:
This will end soon i pray.
As always very generous of you.
You are a class act. :vs_cool:
_


----------



## Wildman9907

I have a couple orders in from April 27hth to may 2nd and as far as I can see they have not hit customs yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildman9907 said:


> I have a couple orders in from April 27hth to may 2nd and as far as I can see they have not hit customs yet.


:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Believe it or not............first ever 5x5 tins I've bought of these. Reason>>>they are generally more expensive than just a box of 25. However, when these showed up on sale @ broke down to 2.90 ea little stick, how was I to resist? April 10 I believe was push the button day....april 16 was ship day and May 26 was bring it on home day. By far the longest I've ever waited for a package of this nature to arrive. Packaged in seal tight so they're still spongy (not dog biscuits, thank goodness) and will no doubt be as satisfying as they always been. Asked for sealed boxes.....one was...one wasn't. No biggie.
They are kind of cute with the little tin boxes! :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Perfecto Dave said:


> Believe it or not............first ever 5x5 tins I've bought of these. Reason>>>they are generally more expensive than just a box of 25. However, when these showed up on sale @ broke down to 2.90 ea little stick, how was I to resist?


May just be luck-of-the-draw, but the HUHC's I've had in 5x5's have been better than the ones I've gotten in dress boxes. And well, who can resit the handy little tins anyway?


----------



## Bird-Dog

A couple of boxes of RyJ Cedros de Luxe No. 3... UTL MAY 19. Over a month in-transit, but don't seem too much worse for wear other than a few small spots of white mold. Not something I worry much about.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gifted these with some NC’s. Gotta let rest a spell.


----------



## Olecharlie

Perfecto Dave said:


> Believe it or not............first ever 5x5 tins I've bought of these. Reason>>>they are generally more expensive than just a box of 25. However, when these showed up on sale @ broke down to 2.90 ea little stick, how was I to resist? April 10 I believe was push the button day....april 16 was ship day and May 26 was bring it on home day. By far the longest I've ever waited for a package of this nature to arrive. Packaged in seal tight so they're still spongy (not dog biscuits, thank goodness) and will no doubt be as satisfying as they always been. Asked for sealed boxes.....one was...one wasn't. No biggie.
> They are kind of cute with the little tin boxes! :grin2:


Can't beat a crack stick!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I like to have a lot of variety available in my smokes, so I typically only order a bunch of 3, 4, and 5 packs and samplers Luckily I have found a very good vendor that has a lot of them available, and a lot of singles too.

My latest purchase was all singles in sets of three, and one 10 Cigar sampler. I got some Cohiba Siglo II's, Cuaba Tradicionales, Montecristo Anejados Churchill's, Partagas Maduro no. 1's, Partagas serie e no. 2's,H. Upmann Majestic, H. Upmann Robusto Anejados, and some PLPC's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I need an intervention.
I am smoking Crack again.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I need an intervention.
> I am smoking Crack again.
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


It just so good when it hits the lips!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Couple boxes of Punch Tubos
19 day turnaround, not bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Couple boxes of Punch Tubos
> 19 day turnaround, not bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shipping times are getting better for sure Enjoy my friend! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo Especiales No/2 - UBM OCT 18


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just brought them up to the shop from Brooklyn.
They were there when i arrived yesterday with Christine.
Some muscle car guys are coming up to the shop this weekend.
I always like to be prepared.
These were always my favorite to share.
The presentation is outstanding.
Since they became and LCDH presentation / addition.
I gotta say i have never gotten one that was disappointing.
But then again i have never had a disappointing Partagas ever. :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Couple boxes of crack stick tins

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Humphrey's Ghost

Yo bro i think your gonna need an intervention. :vs_laugh:

Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Yeah I’ve been hanging out with a bad crowd on this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Who you calling bad? :surprise:

Bad is the new good! >

:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

2 boxes of Monte No. 4 with Jun 19 box code. My nephew was born June 19, so a little late father's day gift (1 box for my brother who is an occasional cigar smoker, 1 for my dad who loves his cigars)









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

PMF x 2 - ARS NOV 18


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A short minuto backup has arrived just in time for some camping! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Me and "that" guy out back with my bunny friends watering the trees again :nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From the secondary market.:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

All from the same order just arrived in different shipments. This was a Father's Day/Birthday present from my wife.























Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

These showed up today. Still waiting on a few more.














Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

2 years old also! Nice score.


----------



## lex61

What's a 24 day delivery time between friends?


----------



## TCstr8

No. 2's. Not bad, 19 days from order date.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

msmith1986 said:


> These showed up today. Still waiting on a few more.
> View attachment 283110
> View attachment 283112
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk





lex61 said:


> What's a 24 day delivery time between friends?


Nice pick ups!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Another sampler showed up today, a present from my wife.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TCstr8 said:


> No. 2's. Not bad, 19 days from order date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah mine were 15 days, usually double that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A few more to finish stocking small and cheap favs in the smaller wino for the winter.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Decisions Decisions.........should I go for 50 regalias or 50 mille fleurs??? If I go for the regalias I may have to throw in 15 double eddies. I think those are cardboard boxed tho. Not a huge fan but I have plenty of other boxes around that I can use for storage. Or just smoke them up! 
Decisions Decisions...........:nerd2:


----------



## S&W

Perfecto Dave said:


> Decisions Decisions.........should I go for 50 regalias or 50 mille fleurs??? If I go for the regalias I may have to throw in 15 double eddies. I think those are cardboard boxed tho. Not a huge fan but I have plenty of other boxes around that I can use for storage. Or just smoke them up!
> Decisions Decisions...........:nerd2:


I REALLY like the mille fleurs. Got 25 of the regalias due in any day. My monthly budget resets on the 20th and of couse this months allocation is loooong gone. If the M/F's are still there on the 21st its going to be hard to pass up.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Perfecto Dave said:


> Decisions Decisions.........should I go for 50 regalias or 50 mille fleurs??? If I go for the regalias I may have to throw in 15 double eddies. I think those are cardboard boxed tho. Not a huge fan but I have plenty of other boxes around that I can use for storage. Or just smoke them up!
> Decisions Decisions...........:nerd2:


Go with the PMF's.

I've had two boxes of the HU Regalias, maybe three. Most were okay, but just okay, and some that were like smoking cardboard. None, not one, was ever great. They range from mildly disappointing to unsmoke-able.

OTOH, I've been through probably 20 boxes of the PMF's... No doubt, I've had some that were "just okay"... but a whole bunch (majority?) that were way better than they deserve to be for the price.

EDIT: BTW, I have some Double Edmundo 15's. Not a thing wrong with them... and I do store them in the cardboard packs.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

curmudgeonista said:


> Go with the PMF's.
> 
> I've had two boxes of the HU Regalias, maybe three. Most were okay, but just okay, and some that were like smoking cardboard. None, not one, was ever great. They range from mildly disappointing to unsmoke-able.
> 
> OTOH, I've been through probably 20 boxes of the PMF's... No doubt, I've had some that were "just okay"... but a whole bunch (majority?) that were way better than they deserve to be for the price.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I have some Double Edmundo 15's. Not a thing wrong with them... and I do store them in the cardboard packs.


Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll have to toss in the petite robustos then also! >

I guess that's a little surprising for as much as I like a lot of the other H up stuff. Must be floor sweeping!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 boxes of PSD#6 :vs_cool:
If they ever get out of the Swiss outpost.
I can post pictures.:vs_laugh:


----------



## CgarDann

Hope these are good


----------



## Bird-Dog

CgarDann said:


> Hope these are good


Should be. Plenty of time on 'em and ULA was the code for the main Partagas factory at the time. Nice catch!


----------



## Scott W.

Picked up a 2fer deal on Bolivar Petite Coronas today. Came out to $5.33 a stick for 50 of them


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Picked up a 2fer deal on Bolivar Petite Coronas today. Came out to $5.33 a stick for 50 of them


Nice deal Scott.
Even nicer to see you around!
Don't be a stranger Peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice deal Scott.
> Even nicer to see you around!
> Don't be a stranger Peace!:vs_cool:


&#128077; thank you sir, miss ya bro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> &#128077; thank you sir, miss ya bro


Same Here!
Peace my brother!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now you know why they call me the Party Whore! :vs_laugh:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now you know why they call me the Party Whore! :vs_laugh:


2019 looks to be a great year for these. Good haul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> 2019 looks to be a great year for these. Good haul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tell you for the money you can't beat them.
But then again i am biased.
Peace bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scott W.

Looking good T!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Looking good T!


Yes for a month or so. :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now you know why they call me the Party Whore! :vs_laugh:


how do these compare to the quick hitting hc smokes out there?

more complex?


----------



## MattT

RASS split
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> how do these compare to the quick hitting hc smokes out there?
> 
> more complex?


Much more complex IMHO.
They remind me of the PSD#5 in a shorter version.
They are a premium hand made long filler Partagas.
For the money.
IMHO nothing comes close.:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

MattT said:


> RASS split
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


nice box. I need to pickup some RASS. When there good there really good.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> nice box. I need to pickup some RASS. When there good there really good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


They never disappoint great Seegar! :vs_cool:


----------



## Scott W.

Scott W. said:


> Picked up a 2fer deal on Bolivar Petite Coronas today. Came out to $5.33 a stick for 50 of them


Sticks came today. I box from Nov 2018 and one from May 2016


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Did the double box deal on the Party Mille. First box showed today. Shipped separate :serious:
Still have a cab of shorts floating around out there also. :nerd2:


----------



## Scott W.

Nice sticks


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Perfecto Dave said:


> Did the double box deal on the Party Mille. First box showed today. Shipped separate :serious:
> Still have a cab of shorts floating around out there also. :nerd2:


Just had a crazy thing happen. I ordered a double box of mille fleurs from C%# and a cab of shorts from i&%#. I get a package in and it has one box of mille in it. I think, oh, why would C%# send the 2 boxes separate? I check and only one tracking issued for both boxes. I contact R***and he says his package is still on the way! I'm like Hmmmm. After looking again it's the tracking number from i&%#! How does a box of PMF even remotely resemble a cab of shorts? Thinking to myself it was a partial ship I already disintegrated a couple sticks :surprise: Oh well, stuff happens. Waiting to hear back from [email protected]$%^.

:serious:

Fast response...sent what was requested and I'm confident thing will get sorted out.


----------



## CgarDann

I thought we are not supposed to discuss sources here. I googled these interesting acronyms and got so many hits you would not believe. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

CgarDann said:


> I thought we are not supposed to discuss sources here. I googled these interesting acronyms and got so many hits you would not believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're not. Seems like it was edited (no acronyms). Even the edited version is still nudging up to the line.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You can google nearly any group of words that match an advertisement and get multiple hits.
If i had a dollar for every time someone posted.
The name of a cigar and what they paid for it.
And got the vendor etc.
I could buy a box of cigars.
Just saying google is a great search engine.
Carry on gents.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

UBC03 said:


> We're not. Seems like it was edited (no acronyms). Even the edited version is still nudging up to the line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I can nudge it back if you like?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

CgarDann said:


> I thought we are not supposed to discuss sources here. I googled these interesting acronyms and got so many hits you would not believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many of them were p**n related? :nerd2:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

CgarDann said:


> I thought we are not supposed to discuss sources here. I googled these interesting acronyms and got so many hits you would not believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too Googled the garble and now I have a new bride being shipped to me from the Ukraine, a years supply of male enhancement supplements, and a 5% stake in some kind money making scheme headed up by the President of Nigeria.

Maybe my Google machine is broken.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back on topic.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Back on topic.:vs_cool:


I'll trade you a pizza for the box on the right. :wink2: Hey...it's 3 days old and half eaten!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Shipped Aug 17th......home run today on Sept 1st ! :wink2:

Going to do another run at these. Hard to beat for a morning puff @ 4$ a crack. :nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just grabbed 2 boxes of BPC before the sale was up.
Now comes the fun part.
Waiting. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Perfecto Dave said:


> Shipped Aug 17th......home run today on Sept 1st ! :wink2:
> 
> Going to do another run at these. Hard to beat for a morning puff @ 4$ a crack. :nerd2:


I got a couple of boxes of PMF's with the same box code & date. Just cracked the first one tonight after resting them for two months. This thing is a wild stallion. Thoroughly enjoyable ride if you can hang on... but not for the faint of heart. Mucho Vitamin-N!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

curmudgeonista said:


> I got a couple of boxes of PMF's with the same box code & date. Just cracked the first one tonight after resting them for two months. This thing is a wild stallion. Thoroughly enjoyable ride if you can hang on... but not for the faint of heart. Mucho Vitamin-N!


I rested mine for about two hours. :grin2: I kind of thought the similar that it came in a little hot with the big N but I had been doing a box of shorts so I wasn't too far off. 
It was the last third that really started to kick!:nerd2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Perfecto Dave said:


> I rested mine for about two hours. :grin2: I kind of thought the similar that it came in a little hot with the big N but I had been doing a box of shorts so I wasn't too far off.
> It was the last third that really started to kick!:nerd2:
> 
> :vs_cool:


Ya' just never know until you get into them. It's like each box (or box code) has it's own character. Almost always enjoyable, but for different reasons. Maybe it's from being low on the totem pole when the blenders are selecting tobacco for each production run (vs higher-end cigars being run at the same time).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Sticks came today. I box from Nov 2018 and one from May 2016


I just grabbed them before the sale ended.
Thanks for reminding me bro.
I would hit your R/G but it says i love you too much.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

curmudgeonista said:


> Ya' just never know until you get into them. It's like each box (or box code) has it's own character. Almost always enjoyable, but for different reasons. Maybe it's from being low on the totem pole when the blenders are selecting tobacco for each production run (vs higher-end cigars being run at the same time).


Just curious...Are your sticks showing up like this, predominantly pepper ash?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Perfecto Dave said:


> Just curious...Are your sticks showing up like this, predominantly pepper ash?


I haven't really paid close attention. But yeah, looks familiar best I can remember.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

E2s
Superiores
No. 2s

First package of three
15 day turnaround
Hope to get the other two on Tuesday
Stocking up before the postal system shuts down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> E2s
> Superiores
> No. 2s
> 
> First package of three
> 15 day turnaround
> Hope to get the other two on Tuesday
> Stocking up before the postal system shuts down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got class bro great pick ups enjoy.
I had no idea postal system was shutting down.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You got class bro great pick ups enjoy.
> I had no idea postal system was shutting down.


Not yet Tony
Just being safe, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Lil treat for dad

Feb19


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Lil treat for dad
> 
> Feb19


Sweet!:wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Bolivar Tubos No.3 - ETP ABR 16 (discontinued 2019)


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> Bolivar Tubos No.3 - ETP ABR 16 (discontinued 2019)
> 
> View attachment 286518


nice pic

nice find

enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These landed today after 2 and a half months.
Took them 6 weeks to get here.
And a month for the Post Office to find them.
Actually this is not the first time this has happened.
That's why i rarely ship cigars to Brooklyn.
Easier and faster to send them to the shop.
Still waiting on the BPC.
But these oughta hold me.
Till my Birthday Bash this weekend.:vs_laugh:


----------



## CgarDann

Great pick up  and happy upcoming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> These landed today after 2 and a half months.
> Took them 6 weeks to get here.
> And a month for the Post Office to find them.
> Actually this is not the first time this has happened.
> That's why i rarely ship cigars to Brooklyn.
> Easier and faster to send them to the shop.
> Still waiting on the BPC.
> But these oughta hold me.
> Till my Birthday Bash this weekend.:vs_laugh:


Nice pick up Tony
Have a great 29th birthday Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Great pick up  and happy upcoming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You ! :vs_cool:



Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nice pick up Tony
> Have a great 29th birthday Brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL add another 32 to that and you got it. :wink2:
Thanks for the Birthday wishes! :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank You ! :vs_cool:
> 
> LOL add another 32 to that and you got it. :wink2:
> Thanks for the Birthday wishes! :vs_cool:


happy birthday man!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> happy birthday man!!!!


Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC finally langed.
And some very generous customs for my birthday.
Thank You Bill! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The last two of a three package order finally got here
Apparently they sat in a post office for three weeks because of the wildfires

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The last two of a three package order finally got here
> Apparently they sat in a post office for three weeks because of the wildfires
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice enjoy Bro!
Don't feel bad when i get cigars shipped to Brooklyn.
They sit just as long.
Sometimes longer.
Difference being we never have wildfires. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Purty Bolis, Mark.


----------



## Pag#11

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The last two of a three package order finally got here
> Apparently they sat in a post office for three weeks because of the wildfires
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice order. My kind of order. Churchills look good. Vegueros and some RyJ's always in stock in my tupper Box-es

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> These landed today after 2 and a half months.
> 
> Took them 6 weeks to get here.
> 
> And a month for the Post Office to find them.
> 
> Actually this is not the first time this has happened.
> 
> That's why i rarely ship cigars to Brooklyn.
> 
> Easier and faster to send them to the shop.
> 
> Still waiting on the BPC.
> 
> But these oughta hold me.
> 
> Till my Birthday Bash this weekend.:vs_laugh:


Happy Birthday Tony all the Best. Post office has come a long way. Seems like there into aging cigars these days also.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

14 days from ship to door! :wink2: I'll take that in these "trying times" :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Happy Birthday Tony all the Best. Post office has come a long way. Seems like there into aging cigars these days also.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thank you bro!
You guys stay safe out in Cali.
Nice to see you around stay in touch!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

It has been a few years since I've had any Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas in the humidor. I hope this box is as good as the last box. For me Minutes are about a 45-50 minute smoke and that is just right on cool Fall evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> It has been a few years since I've had any Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas in the humidor. I hope this box is as good as the last box. For me Minutes are about a 45-50 minute smoke and that is just right on cool Fall evening.


Enjoy them Bill!
I personally never had any luck with them.
So i always go for the RASS i hope you fare better than i. :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Orders from September 4 an 10 arrived together!

RyJ cedros de luxe no.2
Montecristo no.2


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Nice haul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DITTO!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

I picked these up for hunting season. I have two very good friends that enjoy fine cigars that I hunt with. The Party Culebras seemed like something fun to share.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> I picked these up for hunting season. I have two very good friends that enjoy fine cigars that I hunt with. The Party Culebras seemed like something fun to share.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte Petit Tubos x2 - UBM AGO 17


----------



## Pag#11

curmudgeonista said:


> Monte Petit Tubos x2 - UBM ABR 17
> 
> View attachment 287392


Very nice. 3 1/2 years on them too.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed no tracking 13 days door to door!:grin2:


----------



## DanWil84

First CC box, PMF. And not to boast, 2 days transit .























Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanWil84 said:


> First CC box, PMF. And not to boast, 2 days transit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

DanWil84 said:


> First CC box, PMF. And not to boast, 2 days transit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


cant you read the foreign language warning label?

those are defective

ill pm you my address for safe disposal


----------



## DanWil84

Nah it's to late for that, I'm going to do what the labels say anyway.

First one who gets it right without using Google translate gets a box 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

DanWil84 said:


> Nah it's to late for that, I'm going to do what the labels say anyway.
> 
> First one who gets it right without using Google translate gets a box
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


smoking is dangerous stop now?


----------



## Gummy Jones

smoking causes you to loose your teeth


----------



## DanWil84

I said WITHOUT so no cigar 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

lol i didnt use it i promise

was the teeth one right?


----------



## Gummy Jones

some of our states here have similar labels so it was a lucky but slightly educated guess


----------



## DanWil84

Both were right, good job! I know a lot of Dutch descendants are living in the USA, so maybe you knew some of the language. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

DanWil84 said:


> First one who gets it right without using Google translate gets a box


i'd play, but i grew up in belgium, so... 

enjoy the sticks.

J.


----------



## Gummy Jones

DanWil84 said:


> Both were right, good job! I know a lot of Dutch descendants are living in the USA, so maybe you knew some of the language.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


nope

im irish and italian


----------



## bearinvt

My first Habano mail order. I wasn’t sure what to expect so I got just one box. PCs. 12 days from order confirmation to delivery. It’s a good thing my wife was home to accept them. Does someone have to be there with all of those deliveries?

Props to you veteran Habano guys. I never would have thought it was possible to do this otherwise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> My first Habano mail order. I wasn't sure what to expect so I got just one box. PCs. 12 days from order confirmation to delivery. It's a good thing my wife was home to accept them. Does someone have to be there with all of those deliveries?
> 
> Props to you veteran Habano guys. I never would have thought it was possible to do this otherwise.


Enjoy BRO! :vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

bearinvt said:


> My first Habano mail order. I wasn't sure what to expect so I got just one box. PCs. 12 days from order confirmation to delivery. It's a good thing my wife was home to accept them. Does someone have to be there with all of those deliveries?
> 
> Props to you veteran Habano guys. I never would have thought it was possible to do this otherwise.


Its a whole new world. Enjoy the journey!

I haven't been ordering long but I've only gotten CC's in through USPS no signature required. Though I'm sure every vendor is different.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> My first Habano mail order. I wasn't sure what to expect so I got just one box. PCs. 12 days from order confirmation to delivery. It's a good thing my wife was home to accept them. Does someone have to be there with all of those deliveries?
> 
> Props to you veteran Habano guys. I never would have thought it was possible to do this otherwise.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

S&W said:


> I haven't been ordering long but I've only gotten CC's in through USPS no signature required. Though I'm sure every vendor is different.


yeah, my last order got delivered by usps in my mailbox, no signature.

even NC orders from US based retailers that ship UPS, adult signature require, cuz tobacco products, get delivered without.

the UPS guys seem to be a lot more lax these days, and just drop it in front of my door, not asking for any sort of signature.

one of them has rung the bell and asked me to confirm my name, and suggested she'd sign off on it for me so she could keep her distance 

J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would venture to say this is more like it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## jurgenph

This just landed

Bolivar royal coronas, MSU SEP 19


J.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

CgarDann said:


>


LCDH banner/sticker on the box? have they always had that?

J.


----------



## Bird-Dog

jurgenph said:


> LCDH banner/sticker on the box? have they always had that?
> 
> J.


The original Partagas Culebras did not, but they were machine-made and discontinued in 2005. They were then re-released as a handmade LCDH Exclusive in 2007.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always knew you were a Party Whore!:vs_laugh:
Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Tony this purchase is your fault. I had been thinking about trying these for awhile. Your pic and comment a few weeks ago pushed me over the edge. This is one of the better looking boxes I've ever reviewed with nice dark brown oily wrappers. I tried one last night and it was very good. The rest will go down for rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Tony this purchase is your fault. I had been thinking about trying these for awhile. Your pic and comment a few weeks ago pushed me over the edge. This is one of the better looking boxes I've ever reviewed with nice dark brown oily wrappers. I tried one last night and it was very good. The rest will go down for rest.


Glad you dove in head first :vs_laugh:
But that is really what the dark side is all about.
These BPC right now are one if not the best smoking in my daily rotation.
Enjoy the journey!
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Next one landed

Ramon allones specially selected
UTL JUL 19


J.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

jurgenph said:


> Next one landed
> 
> Ramon allones specially selected
> UTL JUL 19
> 
> J.


Nice pick up....with a year of rest on them already. If you can resist the temptation for just one more year; you will be sitting on pure gold.


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just grabbed them before the sale ended.
> Thanks for reminding me bro.
> I would hit your R/G but it says i love you too much.:vs_laugh:


Awwww, love you too pal


----------



## Slowpokebill

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked one of these with friends a couple of days ago as we planned a hunt. Oh my gosh, it was a great cigar. Also, it was the first cigar that I have smoked in a very long time that I could feel that nicotine buzz.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Awwww, love you too pal


:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Took a little longer this time but finally hit home.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Took a little longer this time but finally hit home.


Enjoy you Party Whore.:wink2:


----------



## jurgenph

Possibly the freshest box that I ever received... Any suggestions on how long to let this one sit?

H Upmann, half corona
SOP JUL 20


J.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Enjoy you Party Whore.:wink2:


I've learned from the best :nerd2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Shipped on the first...
Homeplate on the 19th...
:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Perfecto Dave You have really been Party whoring lately :vs_laugh:


----------



## lex61

Shorts. Winter is coming.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice pick up LEX your in good company.
Many a Party Whore in these parts!
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your gonna love the San Cristobal's!
Twang and Chocolate sticks.
Enjoy bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your gonna love the San Cristobal's!
> Twang and Chocolate sticks.
> Enjoy bro! :vs_cool:


Thanks Tony, glad to hear it
I am doing a lot of research but still buying a little blind at this point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thanks Tony, glad to hear it
> I am doing a lot of research but still buying a little blind at this point
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been following your purchases.
Believe me you are doing fine.
In the end it's what you like that matters.
Other peoples likes and dislikes.
Rarely jive with your own.
Taste is very subjective.
Enjoy the journey! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Media Luna and Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on some Montecristo Petit Coronas en Tubo.
Should land today.
Will post pics as soon as they land.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As you can see my freezer is now well stocked! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Capitols arrived! Very unusual packaging, all around. LGB MAY 20


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two Boxes of Partagas Shorts.
On the way.
You know me and sales!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just ordered a bundle of Custom Sublimes. :vs_cool:


----------



## deke

curmudgeonista said:


> Partagas Capitols arrived! Very unusual packaging, all around. LGB MAY 20
> 
> View attachment 289866


I don't think you ordered enough.


----------



## deke

Just came with November 18 box date. Petit Eds


----------



## Bird-Dog

deke said:


> I don't think you ordered enough.


Ha! Does anyone ever?

Gonna' need another cooler if I get any more of these (or anything else right now, for that matter). Box is huge! About the same size as a stack of 4 normal PC boxes. Yeah okay, it's a 50 count box, but it's still taking up double the room and not Tetris-friendly. I hope they're worth it - both $$$-wise and space-wise - but I probably won't touch them for at least a year, so who knows!

Still waiting on a double reorder of 3x5 HdM Coronations and five 10ers of RyJ Mille Fleurs. I honestly have no idea wheere I'm going to find room for them. I guess I better get smoking and empty some boxes!


----------



## CgarDann

curmudgeonista said:


> Ha! Does anyone ever?
> 
> Gonna' need another cooler if I get any more of these (or anything else right now, for that matter). Box is huge! About the same size as a stack of 4 normal PC boxes. Yeah okay, it's a 50 count box, but it's still taking up double the room and not Tetris-friendly. I hope they're worth it - both $$$-wise and space-wise - but I probably won't touch them for at least a year, so who knows!
> 
> Still waiting on a double reorder of 3x5 HdM Coronations and five 10ers of RyJ Mille Fleurs. I honestly have no idea wheere I'm going to find room for them. I guess I better get smoking and empty some boxes!
> 
> View attachment 290104


HERF AT JACKS HOUSE PROBLEM SOLVED 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

curmudgeonista said:


> Ha! Does anyone ever?
> 
> Gonna' need another cooler if I get any more of these (or anything else right now, for that matter). Box is huge! About the same size as a stack of 4 normal PC boxes. Yeah okay, it's a 50 count box, but it's still taking up double the room and not Tetris-friendly. I hope they're worth it - both $$$-wise and space-wise - but I probably won't touch them for at least a year, so who knows!
> 
> Still waiting on a double reorder of 3x5 HdM Coronations and five 10ers of RyJ Mille Fleurs. I honestly have no idea wheere I'm going to find room for them. I guess I better get smoking and empty some boxes!
> 
> View attachment 290104


I'd be happy to store some for you Jack









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

CgarDann said:


> HERF AT JACKS HOUSE PROBLEM SOLVED


Knock twice, tell 'em _"Joe sent me"_... and bring the Ghost with ya'.


----------



## DanWil84

I have some space Jack, although 2 boxes of mille fleurs are on their way also . Might even have to upgrade my cuban Tupper to a larger one in 1 or 2 months.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

DanWil84 said:


> I have some space Jack, although 2 boxes of mille fleurs are on their way also . Might even have to upgrade my cuban Tupper to a larger one in 1 or 2 months.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Maybe I could trade you out for a supply of Drum or Van Nelle Halfzware. Even Bali Shag and Samson are almost impossible to find here in the States nowadays.


----------



## DanWil84

I didn't know that was even a thing outside of the netherlands Jack, 1 time I was even almost attacked in Spain as they thought it was something iffy (and totally "legal" in the Netherlands ) by someone in a bar. Good to know I can help you relatively easy of your stacked box of hoarding .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

This just in...


J.


----------



## Bird-Dog

DanWil84 said:


> I didn't know that was even a thing outside of the netherlands Jack, 1 time I was even almost attacked in Spain as they thought it was something iffy (and totally "legal" in the Netherlands ) by someone in a bar. Good to know I can help you relatively easy of your stacked box of hoarding .


Used to be plentiful here, though I doubt most people knew halfzware was any different from other cigarette tobacco even then. But about 10-years ago the gov't increased tax on cigarette rolling tobacco by 2400% (!!!) Some companies switched to calling their former rolling tobaccos "pipe tobacco" for a lower tax rate, though the formulas stayed the same even if most of the cuts were roughed up. D&R, now a "pipe tobacco" maker you'll see talked about in our pipe section, did likewise. They still make a pseudo-halfzware shag that's okay, but just okay. It pales in comparison to the real thing, but that's the only thing even close I can find now. I guess there was just no way a prominent brand such as Drum could get away with cheating on the taxes.

Back on-topic, my 10ers ofr RyJ Mille Fleurs arrived. ABO FEB 18.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My good buddy Jimbo was over yesterday.
I had a get together 20 or so of my close friends.
We BBQ drank smoked.
He just got back from Spain.:grin2:
He says take a walk to my car never comes empty handed.
Then he delivered a one two punch.:vs_laugh:
Never saw it coming thanks Bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

My order has also arrived after a whopping 2 day transfer . Pretty pleased with the box dates, previous box parti was also mar19. Also 2 boxes of cigarilos on the side which are oke for a 10 minute smoke at work.






























Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shorts landed today one box light wrappers one dark.:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shorts landed today one box light wrappers one dark.:vs_cool:


Weird how the same box code can have such a difference in wrapper color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

CgarDann said:


> Weird how the same box code can have such a difference in wrapper color


Could be different bundles of wrapper leaf from different days (we only get the month in the code), different rollers, or even simply whenever the last bundle gets used up. Plus, IIRC, the cigars go into a drying/curing room before being packaged. So for all we know, boxes packed in the same case might have been rolled days, weeks, or months apart. In the end, you get what you get.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Weird how the same box code can have such a difference in wrapper color
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Box codes have been randomly generated for years.
In the traditional sense they serve no useful purpose.
Unfortunately i cannot post further details.
As the site that is a great reference.
Also has an affiliate side that sells cigars.
In other words if you really wanna talk Cubans.
Unfortunately this is no longer the place.
There are many sites that have members that are very knowledgeable people.
They would be more than happy to assist you we are neighbors.
One day we will meet up i am sure.
After this corona crap is over.
I will introduce you to people that will impress you.
If its knowledge you seek. :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shorts landed today one box light wrappers one dark.:vs_cool:


If you try one of each box do you notice any flavor diff from one box to the other?
:nerd2:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Box codes have been randomly generated for years.
> In the traditional sense they serve no useful purpose.
> Unfortunately i cannot post further details.
> As the site that is a great reference.
> Also has an affiliate side that sells cigars.
> In other words if you really wanna talk Cubans.
> Unfortunately this is no longer the place.
> There are many sites that have members that are very knowledgeable people.
> They would be more than happy to assist you we are neighbors.
> One day we will meet up i am sure.
> After this corona crap is over.
> I will introduce you to people that will impress you.
> If its knowledge you seek. :vs_cool:


I am up for that for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> If you try one of each box do you notice any flavor diff from one box to the other?
> :nerd2:


Yes i did i am partial to the darker wrappers.
But in all honesty i am biased in that way.
Taste is extremely suggestive as you well know. :wink2:



CgarDann said:


> I am up for that for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to it peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Distinguidos
Regios
Shipped on the eighth and arrived today
Eight days that's a record for me
Dude threw in a pack of Entretiempos for free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Distinguidos
> Regios
> Shipped on the eighth and arrived today
> Eight days that's a record for me
> Dude threw in a pack of Entretiempos for free
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Vendor enjoy!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What can i say i am just a PARTY WHORE!:vs_laugh:
The Aristocrats are great this time of year.
For handing out or tossing if they give you any crap.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from picking my feet in Poughkeepsie. :vs_laugh:
Couple of boxes of Bolivars and a vintage shave brush showed up.
Still waiting on them damn Customs!


----------



## jurgenph

Pretty fresh ones


J.


----------



## jurgenph

More freshies


J.


----------



## DanWil84

Some of the last cracksticks a b&m had. He claimed he hadn't received a box or tins in about 6 months to even longer, seeing the box date of this one I call BS but maybe I'm not as informed as I should be.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

I just ordered my 1st ever CC purchase . Will update how it goes.


----------



## UBC03

TX Cigar said:


> I just ordered my 1st ever CC purchase . Will update how it goes.


....









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Customs landed on Wednesday in Brooklyn.
After nearly a month in transit.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just pulled the trigger on a box of RYJ Petite Churchills at a buck eighty eight a box.
I figured why not you know me.
I am a sucker for sales!
:grin2:
:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Sucker for sales you say?

2 box special

Different box codes though


J.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

jurgenph said:


> Sucker for sales you say?
> 
> 2 box special
> 
> Different box codes though
> 
> J.


They must have run out of blue ink during these trying times. I've noticed more coming through with black code stamps now.
:nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> They must have run out of blue ink during these trying times. I've noticed more coming through with black code stamps now.
> :nerd2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Ho Ho Ho...my Christmas present to me, from Me arrived yesterday. they are now down for a long Winter's nap.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Wow..rolled @ ASU
Didn't know Arizona State University had a cigar rolling program. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just in time for Christmas!
It doesn't get any better!
Happy Birthday JESUS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wouldn't want to run Short on these!


----------



## ebnash

I see what you did there...


----------



## TX Cigar

First ever CC purchase. Any suggestions. Freeze? No freeze? Store in tubes, no tubes?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TX Cigar said:


> First ever CC purchase. Any suggestions. Freeze? No freeze? Store in tubes, no tubes?


SMOKE 'EM! >


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Let the Par tay begin!

Little over a month coming home to daddy :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Perfecto Dave
I always knew you were a _Party Whore!_ 
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Hard to pass on @ 8$ each :wink2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Thank you @Perfecto Dave. Just the answer I was looking for. Having one now.


----------



## UBC03

TX Cigar said:


> First ever CC purchase. Any suggestions. Freeze? No freeze? Store in tubes, no tubes?


Freeze em. Always freeze em. I've had 2 beetle battles so I'm a little paranoid.

They're tubos. So you'll wanna take em out to wipe the mold off anyway.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Cab of plpc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TX Cigar said:


> First ever CC purchase. Any suggestions. Freeze? No freeze? Store in tubes, no tubes?


https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/285232-inspect-not-inspect.html


----------



## TX Cigar

Ok. I've smoked a couple out of excitement but think I'm going to experiment and try freezing half. That said, I read 3 days is sufficient, but how is it done? Put them in zip lock bag, or just freeze as is? Thanks again for all the help and insight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/gtsearch.php?q=freezing cigars


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul


----------



## Gummy Jones

TX Cigar said:


> Ok. I've smoked a couple out of excitement but think I'm going to experiment and try freezing half. That said, I read 3 days is sufficient, but how is it done? Put them in zip lock bag, or just freeze as is? Thanks again for all the help and insight.


I used to bag them but instead just started throwing them in the chest freezer upon arrival. If I remember they are in there after 3 days great. If I forget for a while no big deal.

I then let them reacclimate for at least a couple months.


----------



## TX Cigar

Awesome. Thanks Gummy


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Custom rolls
Ordered on the eighth, finally got here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Custom rolls
> Ordered on the eighth, finally got here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That package looks familiar!
End to End tracking I will bet!
Enjoy Bro!:grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

3 days ship to door! :wink2: With tracking :grin2:

Didn't want to wait a month. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just grabbed a couple of boxes of PSD#6 you know me and sales.:vs_laugh:


----------



## DanWil84

In some shops cigars are getting sold out quick and there is not much coming in so pulled the trigger on these 2. Think Tony had his eye on the same psd6's I also wanted.

Anyone in need of some organs?























Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanWil84 said:


> In some shops cigars are getting sold out quick and there is not much coming in so pulled the trigger on these 2. Think Tony had his eye on the same psd6's I also wanted.
> 
> Anyone in need of some organs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Nice pick-ups bro enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In the mail drop at the office.
Nice surprise ,Great mail lady!
If it wasn't for her they would sit in the post office till Tuesday. :vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444

Delivered today 10 days to my door
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Feels like its still Christmas!
I love presents! 
Don't you! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Feels like its still Christmas!
> I love presents!
> Don't you! :vs_cool:


Too Funny Tony, You don't even bag your cigars when they go into the freezer.!! Love it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Too Funny Tony, You don't even bag your cigars when they go into the freezer.!! Love it!


Stopped bagging years ago.
Serves no purpose the end result is the same. @bpegler suggestion about freezing with the new info he had acquired.
I went from 3 days in the freezer.
To one day works great. :vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

I still have kidneys for sale....






































Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Picked up a box of SCDLH La Punta.
You know me and sales.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Punch Punch


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Punch Punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to be my to go Seegar before they changed the blend.
Enjoy!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Picked up a box of SCDLH La Punta.
> You know me and sales.
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Just landed at JFK lets see how long customs holds it.
Also how long it takes for USPS.
To deliver it 7 miles away. :vs_laugh:


----------



## jurgenph

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just landed at JFK lets see how long customs holds it.
> Also how long it takes for USPS.
> To deliver it 7 miles away. :vs_laugh:


my last orders have been en route for over a month now...

J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jurgenph said:


> my last orders have been en route for over a month now...
> 
> J.


WOW sorry to hear that.
Best of luck!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Should land Tuesday will post pictures. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The eagle has landed!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some EL CHEAPO'S for fartzing around outside.
Spring is here lots to do.
No sense in letting a premium hang out of the side of your mouth.
Look at the box date but more importantly.
Look at all those essential oils from the tobacco.
Permeating the cardboard.
That's why smart money never stores in cardboard.:vs_cool:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some EL CHEAPO'S for fartzing around outside.
> 
> Spring is here lots to do.
> 
> No sense in letting a premium hang out of the side of your mouth.
> 
> Look at the box date but more importantly.
> 
> Look at all those essential oils from the tobacco.
> 
> Permeating the cardboard.
> 
> That's why smart money never stores in cardboard.:vs_cool:


I love these!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Only part of this lot belongs to me. Siglo II box split on a 2fer deal. But first one was so good (ROTT) that I went back and ordered two more boxes today, just for me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SoCal Gunner said:


> I love these!


Yes for their intended purpose, Me thinks they will do just fine.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of boxes of shorts you know me and sales!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Couple of boxes of shorts you know me and sales!:vs_laugh:


Hard to beat the 25 box price right now. But shipping is still slow. :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Hard to beat the 25 box price right now. But shipping is still slow. :serious:


I must concur my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2 Boxes of HDM Petite Robustos pics to follow upon arrival. :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

2 box of short.....actually not too bad. Feb 15 to March 1

My Feb 11 order has left the Republic not to be seen or heard from yet. :serious:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Unicos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

The wife let me know the pony express dropped off some RyJ Short Churchills and Montecristo #4s. This is the first time I've acquired Cubans that I didn't buy in-person. Two boxes of 10 to check out a new-to-me supplier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Wheels Up said:


> The wife let me know the pony express dropped off some RyJ Short Churchills and Montecristo #4s. This is the first time I've acquired Cubans that I didn't buy in-person. Two boxes of 10 to check out a new-to-me supplier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im my opinion, the Monte 4's are the best of their current smokes. Nice haul


----------



## haegejc

These arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad you got in on the sale!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bundle of Customs landed today peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Those look wonderful, @TonyBrooklyn. 
May they smoke as well as they were rolled.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Those look wonderful, @TonyBrooklyn.
> May they smoke as well as they were rolled.


 @Rondo Thank you for the well wishes my friend.
I had a little get together i made 15 pounds of hot wings.
You wanna laugh i try this new hot sauce at the market.
So damn salty they all got the old one bite in the trash.
Steve's and Ed's hot sauce my fault really you should always stick with what you know.
Sadly these customs looked a lot better than they smoke.
Lots of them got tossed as well.
Once again i should have stuck to what i know.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Just arrived after a long trip! Really pleased with the date codes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I got two boxes of 25 in the air great seegars enjoy.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My HDM PR
Just passed the Party shorts and hit Customs.
Now the wait :vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Should land on Monday it appears would love to know where the shorts are.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TX Cigar

Only my 2nd time ordering CC's. Ordered 4 things from same place, same date. 1 showed up Friday. 2 showed up Saturday and last 1 still outstanding. Is this normal to not just ship the whole order at once? I'm happy they are here just surprised at multiple packages. BTW, I ordered March 2nd so from what I've read thats not bad I assume? Going to let most rest but I've got to try a couple asap. Like a kid in a candy store....


----------



## protekk

TX Cigar said:


> Only my 2nd time ordering CC's. Ordered 4 things from same place, same date. 1 showed up Friday. 2 showed up Saturday and last 1 still outstanding. Is this normal to not just ship the whole order at once? I'm happy they are here just surprised at multiple packages. BTW, I ordered March 2nd so from what I've read thats not bad I assume? Going to let most rest but I've got to try a couple asap. Like a kid in a candy store....


Yes sir they ship seperately to reduce loss from confiscation and to reduce reships. 20 days in the air is pretty good too. COngrats on the purchases and here is to the last box landing soon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TX Cigar said:


> Only my 2nd time ordering CC's. Ordered 4 things from same place, same date. 1 showed up Friday. 2 showed up Saturday and last 1 still outstanding. Is this normal to not just ship the whole order at once? I'm happy they are here just surprised at multiple packages. BTW, I ordered March 2nd so from what I've read thats not bad I assume? Going to let most rest but I've got to try a couple asap. Like a kid in a candy store....


It is not uncommon for something that shipped later to show up first.
I am going through that right now.
Two orders shipped two weeks apart.
The first one to be shipped is no where to be found.
The 2nd should be here tomorrow.
There is no rhyme or reason to any of it.
The Corona Crap isn't helping any either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Stack o' PMF's


----------



## Dual-500

La Gloria Cubana - Unifree RE Turquia 2018

Lit one up last night, yum yum yum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shorts finally landed after a month in transit.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must have been a hell of a sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Yeah, it is a good sale.


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> my last orders have been en route for over a month now...





TonyBrooklyn said:


> WOW sorry to hear that.
> Best of luck!
> :vs_cool:


well, ended up contacting the vendor... my early january orders never made it.
got store credit, because reship isn't possible. they are out 


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jurgenph said:


> well, ended up contacting the vendor... my early january orders never made it.
> got store credit, because reship isn't possible. they are out
> 
> 
> J.


Wow somebody was just asking if anyone had lost packages recently.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

lex61 said:


> Yeah, it is a good sale.


Is that the 5 box mille deal? I was going to do that but the last mille's I got were 50-50 tent pegs so I got scared off. I think they may of had some rookie rollers working that day. 🤡


----------



## lex61

That’s the same deal. First time I’ve bought these and I’m splitting them with someone so it seemed pretty low risk at $3.50 a stick. Maybe if they’re half tent pegs all the tent pegs will be in my friend’s half.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Perfecto Dave

lex61 said:


> That’s the same deal. First time I’ve bought these and I’m splitting them with someone so it seemed pretty low risk at $3.50 a stick. Maybe if they’re half tent pegs all the tent pegs will be in my friend’s half.


Can't beat the price.....I may gamble on them for a yard gar. Have my perfadraw on hand just in case!


----------



## deke

Just arrived


----------



## BobP

Ten days for shipping time. Had to take a picture of the box before the wife grabbed it.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Ordered March 28
Shipped March 31
Cleared ISC NY April 4
Showed up in Oakland CA April 7 ?????? (guess it wanted to see both coasts before coming home)
Phoenix April 11
Should be home April 12 👀


----------



## Perfecto Dave

All Feb 19


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> All Feb 19


You Party Whore!

Enjoy Bro!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Lusitanias


















Cazadores


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No wonder you needed some room!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I knew that was gonna happen.
Right down the Rabbits hole he went.
Head first!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I knew that was gonna happen.
> Right down the Rabbits hole he went.
> Head first!


I think I’ve shown admirable restraint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I think I’ve shown admirable restraint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Like other here one of my last purchases was a score on Party Shorts on sale last month. I buried he box without photos. Box code was TLE DIC 2019. Smoked one Thursday evening. It was excellent. I sure hope the rest of the box smokes as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Like other here one of my last purchases was a score on Party Shorts on sale last month. I buried he box without photos. Box code was TLE DIC 2019. Smoked one Thursday evening. It was excellent. I sure hope the rest of the box smokes as well.
> 
> View attachment 305823


I always knew Bill!
Deep down in my Heart!
That you are a PARTY WHORE!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just grabbed 2 boxes of Partagas Shorts.
At around 100 bucks a box.
They are a hell of a cigar.
Handmade Long Filler Flavor bombs.
Paired with a fresh hot cup of Joe.
Black of course a real eye opener.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Mich_smoker

Some good cheap and cheerful stuff. I'm really coming to like the short format.







e


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These landed just in time for a gathering.
A celebration my buddy Phil.
Just became a grandfather.
His daughter Layla gave birth.
To a Beautiful baby boy.
Levi Lesley Wise.
What a blessing Thank you JESUS!


----------



## Bird-Dog

UEB NOV 18


----------



## haegejc

Bird-Dog said:


> UEB NOV 18
> 
> View attachment 306700


One of my favorite CC’s!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

A couple of boxes of PCE's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know I just pulled the trigger on some crack sticks.
At a buck and a quarter a box a great deal IMHO.
I glanced at the capitols on sale at $405 and just laughed.
I grabbed two boxes of BPC for nearly half that price.
IMHO the best Petite Corona on the planet bar none.


----------



## TX Cigar

Question: only ordered a couple of times for CC. Ordered 6 days ago and not received an email at all about confirmation, shipping, etc. Is this normal for some vendors to not send anything at all? Payment went through. Just curious if this is how some vendors on this side handle it?
Thanks


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TX Cigar said:


> Question: only ordered a couple of times for CC. Ordered 6 days ago and not received an email at all about confirmation, shipping, etc. Is this normal for some vendors to not send anything at all? Payment went through. Just curious if this is how some vendors on this side handle it?
> Thanks


Yes
Very common
I get confirmation emails of the purchase from only a few vendors
Some will give you tracking if you call them
One in particular doesn’t use tracking so there’s nothing to give you anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Ok good deal thanks for the info. Still new on this side and learning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TX Cigar said:


> Question: only ordered a couple of times for CC. Ordered 6 days ago and not received an email at all about confirmation, shipping, etc. Is this normal for some vendors to not send anything at all? Payment went through. Just curious if this is how some vendors on this side handle it?
> Thanks


Yes some do I personally stay away for them.
The whole process Is disconcerting enough.
Without the addition of talking on the phone.
But no one on the other end.
Sorry i am old school and that just don't fly for me.


----------



## TX Cigar

@TonyBrooklyn - I'm old school here as well. First time I ordered from company for CCs i got 1 shipment, then 2nd shipment and third and last shipment still MIA and been over 2 months. Ordered from another company a week ago and did finally just today receive an email confirmation. We'll see how long this one takes. Guess they are all a little different.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

On the plus side, any of the legitimate vendors will resend the lost shipment.
There is one vendor that doesn’t ship until a week or two after purchase. Sounds like you found that one.
With most of them, if you initiate an email exchange, they will respond.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> On the plus side, any of the legitimate vendors will resend the lost shipment.
> There is one vendor that doesn’t ship until a week or two after purchase. Sounds like you found that one.
> With most of them, if you initiate an email exchange, they will respond.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know in all honesty it really is tough for those.
That are used to a 3-5 day turn around.
Like when buying Non Cubans.
That being said, i remember when i started buying.
All orders were by phone call or Fax.
Their was no free market like now.
Everyone was by referral only.
Talk about waiting Lol!
That is why so many started to age and store cigars.
Besides the fact that Cuban tobacco was un touchable in those days.
For at least 3-5 years.
Many bought aged sticks to smoke.
While they waited for their purchases to age and mature.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Haven't had these in a while


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice mail call


----------



## Gummy Jones

Overly generous gift from a brother on another forum


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great SEEGARS Enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Gummy Jones

Last one I was waiting for


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Last one I was waiting for
> View attachment 307617



Enjoy!


----------



## TX Cigar

came in 2 separate shipments about a week apart but relatively quick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## CgarDann

Look who is cracking it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Look who is cracking it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

NM


----------



## lex61

My daughter gets married one year from today. Putting these away until then. Should I open the tubes?


----------



## Rondo

Yes @lex61


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Yes @lex61


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Perfecto Dave

Shipped June 8
Received June 16

Almost 3 years on these pups!

How is that even possible! I believe 👽 are involved...🤣


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> View attachment 308006
> 
> 
> Shipped June 8
> Received June 16
> 
> Almost 3 years on these pups!
> 
> How is that even possible! I believe 👽 are involved...🤣


They save the best stock for Party Whores!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Have 2 more that are chasing these. Hope they feel the same way!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Have 2 more that are chasing these. Hope they feel the same way!


I just ordered 4 boxes of Shorts for under $400.
Once again I glanced at the Capitols.
And said yeah Right!


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just ordered 4 boxes of Shorts for under $400.
> Once again I glanced at the Capitols.
> And said yeah Right!


 And who you calling a whore 👁️‍🗨️? 😂
It's hard to pull the lever on those Caps when they're giving away shorts at pre pandemic prices.
Better suck em up....I don't think we're going to see these prices again with the boost.
5 a stick will be the new norm.
Hold on to your hat🤠.... I'm goin in again!🤡


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> And who you calling a whore 👁️‍🗨️? 😂
> It's hard to pull the lever on those Caps when they're giving away shorts at pre pandemic prices.
> Better suck em up....I don't think we're going to see these prices again with the boost.
> 5 a stick will be the new norm.
> Hold on to your hat🤠.... I'm goin in again!🤡


Dig deep my friend you only live once!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## MattyIce

Just made my first order...I was hoping to get the HDM PR but I couldnt find any deals but I did find another one you guys seem to like the HUHC aka crack stick I believe. Got a box of those a box of Bolivar Petit Corona and just for giggles the Vegueros Mananitas couldn't beat the price. Now sit back and wait!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Packages are moving rather quickly.
The BPC and HUHC are great picks.
The Vs are okay.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just in time Family and friends reunion over the 4th of July!
These will do nicely!
Same box code all very different.
As the pictures depict.
That is why i never chase box codes.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Enjoy Tony
Stay safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Enjoy Tony
> Stay safe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You my brother.
Back at Ya!
All the best Tony


----------



## Gummy Jones

Been looking for certain box codes (0ct13, aug15 and jul17). Was pumped to find these.


----------



## BobP

These smell really good. Probably smoke one tonight, the rest of them can sleep off their jet lag in the freezer for a few days.


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> View attachment 308556
> View attachment 308557
> 
> 
> These smell really good. Probably smoke one tonight, the rest of them can sleep off their jet lag in the freezer for a few days.


Those are some great sticks!
Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!
All the best Tony!


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those are some great sticks!
> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!
> All the best Tony!


Thank you! You haven't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Thank you! You haven't steered me wrong yet.


You sir are very welcome!


----------



## MattyIce

My first order had to try a few different ones!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couldn't resist at the current prices.
These will stay in slumber till my birthday.
SEPT 19th get together.


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Couldn't resist at the current prices.
> These will stay in slumber till my birthday.
> SEPT 19th get together.
> 
> View attachment 309131
> View attachment 309132
> View attachment 309133
> View attachment 309134
> View attachment 309135


You know, I keep eyeballing those every time they go on sale. Maybe next time I'll pull the trigger and grab some. Definitely an interesting item. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> You know, I keep eyeballing those every time they go on sale. Maybe next time I'll pull the trigger and grab some. Definitely an interesting item. Hope you enjoy them.


Thank you my friend!
Go For It!
They have never let me down!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Had to get more of these when they went back on sale. Already burned through a box in the last month and a half.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of boxes of Monties and a bundle of customs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## BobP

Son in law wanted a smallish cigar in a tube to hand out. Oh, and he wanted something relatively cheap. I told him to pick something out and I'd order it for him. I'm not one to judge.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Son in law wanted a smallish cigar in a tube to hand out. Oh, and he wanted something relatively cheap. I told him to pick something out and I'd order it for him. I'm not one to judge.
> View attachment 310055
> 
> View attachment 310056


They got some age on them 5 years or so.
Score IMHO!
Enjoy!


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They got some age on them 5 years or so.
> Score IMHO!
> Enjoy!


Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised when I flipped the box over. He originally only wanted the 10 count box, but I bought the 25 count box, because why not?  

The outer box looked like it was ran over by a truck, thrown down a football field twice, and then ran over by a truck again. I can't believe they weren't damaged.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised when I flipped the box over. He originally only wanted the 10 count box, but I bought the 25 count box, because why not?
> 
> The outer box looked like it was ran over by a truck, thrown down a football field twice, and then ran over by a truck again. I can't believe they weren't damaged.


So glad it all worked out for you enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just grabbed another couple of boxes of shorts.
Not as good price wise as last time.
But at $125 a box its still a no brainer IMHO.
Shoot i go through about 100 of them a month.
Depending on how much entertaining i do.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

my first!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You did very well Enjoy!


----------



## Mich_smoker

1st time for either of these, definitely not disappointed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoy!
And remember you lose 99.9 %
Of the chances you don't take!


----------



## MattT

Both well worth the gamble.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They usually are.
I have never had a bad Habano.
For me that is the biggest difference.
Between C.C and N.C.
Although i must say the gap is closing.
N.C's have come a long way.
In the last decade or so.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice little surprise after work


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These #2's just landed they are coming with me.
On a trip to Long Beach California.
Got to drop of James truck.
Catch ya all on the flip side!
See you some time next week.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!






















LOL!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Stay safe Tony


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

A couple of body guards from @Mich_smoker


----------



## huffer33

Been a while...

Hope you have a great trip Tony.









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> Been a while...
> 
> Hope you have a great trip Tony.
> View attachment 311525
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Thanks Bro!
Great Haul!
Enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of boxes of BPC.
Great for these shorter colder days.
Consistently a great SEEGAR IMHO!


----------



## MattT

A couple of quickies for the cold months...









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

huffer33 said:


> Been a while...
> 
> Hope you have a great trip Tony.
> View attachment 311525
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Aside from that haul, what knife is that?


----------



## huffer33

[email protected] said:


> Aside from that haul, what knife is that?


It is an elmax steel blade blank that I made the handles for & finished.


----------



## bpegler

Farm rolled Havanas. BHK 56 size, but not blend. Wrapped individually in Cuban newspaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Huhc


----------



## Bird-Dog

Found a good deal on PMF's & PCE's, 2 boxes of each, RUB MAY 19 & SOR FEB 21, respectively. Only took a week to arrive and they look fantastic, so I went back to order more. The website was undergoing an update for a few days, but when it came back up I ordered another 2 boxes of the PMF's at the same price. But for some reason the PCE's had nearly tripled in price (From about $4.50 apiece to nearly $12. Huh??? Crazy!!!).

Also have 4 boxes of RyJ Regalias de Londres coming. I had not bought much of anything new in a while, what with prices spiraling out of control. No way to know if they're ever coming back down, but I have enough, and enough variety, to wait it out and see. But I smoke a lot of these less-expensive PC's, so when I scoped out a decent price on them I figured I'd better stock up.

All of these mentioned are coming in right around $4.00-$4.50, or about half of what Monte #4's (another everyday staple for me) are going for right now, not to mention a couple of bucks less than most vendors are getting at the moment. Had to shop hard to find worthwhile deals, though. And even if the market corrects itself at some point, I don't think I'm ever going to find these budget stretchers much cheaper ever again. Plus, their quality has really improved over the last few years, so big wins all around.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jack how would you compare the PMFs to the RyJ MFs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

@Humphrey's Ghost

Something's gone haywire with my permissions. It's telling me I don't have permission to reply-quote your post. LOL

But to answer your question, I think PMF's are generally better than RyJ MF's. But it could just be luck of the draw, and the fact that over the years I've probably gone though 20-30 boxes of PMF's and only 5 or 6 boxes of the RyJ version.

That said, those times when I've gotten hold of an exceptional box of RyJ's and compared to the best of the PMF's I've had, it made me wonder if they aren't actually the exact same cigar, just labelled and boxed after-the-fact according to which they needed at that moment.

At any rate, all these "cheap & cheerfuls" can be hit or miss. Fortunately, I'm finding them increasingly more consistent in the last few years, say from about 2017 on. I think this category of smallish cigars that were once-upon-a-time machine-made, before being converted to handmade in 2002, can be great bargains. And at this point I don't think there's any significant difference between PMF's and something more mainstream like BPC's that have always been handmade.

As I write this, I'm sitting here smoking one of the PMF's that arrived just 4 days ago and it is sublime!


----------



## Scap

Aww man! Why'd I read that....lol
I love the RyJ milf lures. Now I find out the Parties might be the same.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Whatdaya' want romance? Or a Parti girl?


----------



## Scap

Hmm, I can't quote you, either.

However, to answer your question. Yes.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Custom Amuletos. 6”x60RG. Maybe the last bundle of these he brought with him from the Conde de Villanueva.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Arrived 2 weeks back, 1/2 box each of connie 1 and D4










Saturday and today


----------



## Rondo

Bumping around smokes. Aristocratics


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

not really a purchase. Yet thanks to a couple generous friends I’m able to start to dip my toe into new waters


----------



## Scap

I'm still picking up the pieces after my head exploded looking at current prices. 

Not sure I'll be adding any further to my collection.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> I'm still picking up the pieces after my head exploded looking at current prices.
> 
> Not sure I'll be adding any further to my collection.


I hear ya'. Though I guess I'm lucky in that my everyday preferences run toward PC's and Tres-PC's, especially in the second tier stuff in the Partagas and RyJ lines. Of course, they're up too, but it's more a matter of getting used to paying Monte#4 money for a PMF (same size), which is still manageable. And my intake of favorite mini-splurges like that Monte#4 and Mag46's has been cut from 2 or 3 times-a-week to maybe once a week or every couple of weeks. And more ambitious treats (read that "more expensive") have been limited to special occasions only. 

But I am future-proofed to a point maybe 5 or 6 years down the road. Question is, what then? Will we be kicking ourselves that we didn't stock up even more now if prices double again in 5 years... or 2 years... or 1 year?

The bargains aren't the bargains they used to be, fer sure. But there's certainly some that are better buys than others. And as always, be patient on individual selections and shop the sales. If all they'll throw you are outside curveballs, ya' gotta' take it the other way instead of trying to pull the ball when the pitch you want just isn't there.


----------



## Bird-Dog

My entire purchasing so far in 2022 - mostly too pedestrian to bother taking pics or posting as they came in.

A few short filler cheapies I'd have turned my nose up at before the price hikes*:
*Guantanmeras Minutos & Cristales* ~$2.00 - Meh, not great but not the worst thing I ever smoked; very, very mild; a good handout
*JLP Petit Caballeros* (new short robusto size) ~$3.00 - Not too bad if you're not concentrating on it
*Quinteros Brevas, Tubulares, & Favoritos* ~$3.00 & $4.00 - Okay-ish, especially the Favoritos

And in more normal Cubans, mostly small stuff*:
*Hoyo Coronations* ~$5.00 - Bought early in 22, maybe before things got too outrageous
*Hoyo Petit Robustos* ~$8.00 - Pretty steep for its size, but a good cigar
*Monte Media Corona* ~$5.00 - Not really too much more than I'm used to; overpriced then, overpriced now
*PMF* ~$4.00 - (multi boxes) Up maybe 50¢, a staple in my stable
*PCE* ~$4.50 - (multi boxes) Likewise, just a small increase
*PSD5* ~$9.50 - Half-again what I'm used to, but soooo good!
*RyJ Coronitas en Cedro* Almost $6.00 - Double what I'm used to, but hey, I was almost out. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
*RyJ Petit Julietas* ~$4.00 - way, way too much for such a tiny vitola, but nonetheless; a good car gar for quick trips
*RyJ Regalias de Londres* ~$4.00 - (multi boxes) Not much more than I'm used to, a hidden gem
*RyJ Romeo #2* ~$6.00 - Not really a terrible price for a half-decent tubed PC
*Vegueros Mananitas* ~$5.00 - Overpriced for the size, but useful to have around

*all prices each, but purchased by the box


----------



## Mich_smoker

Some cheap and cheerful for the cold weather months. Got a great deal on all of these considering current prices. Fired up a Perla and was pleasantly surprised, good value @ $4 a stick. The PE's were not as good but @ $2.60 each I wasn't expecting alot. Better IMO than the few JLP I have tried. Hopefully some time down will help. All boxes dated Jan 22


----------



## Pius X

Nov 16! Score!


----------



## Wheels Up

Just a couple of singles from LCdH Cancun today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap

Mail call today was a box of RyJ Milf Lures from 2015.


----------



## tacket

Yes I am in Mexico. And yes these were all very over priced, but I couldn't resist.


----------

